# C&C BH Portable Headphone Amp (80 Hours from a Single Charge!) [Buyer Review]



## H20Fidelity

Recently on the forums I stumbled across this portable amplifier made by a company in China called C&C. The only information I had was a single thread with one or two posts from members whose opinions I trusted, to my understanding this brand was highly regarded on Head-Fi a few years ago until their international seller disappeared . I decided to contact some members via PM and ask their opinions, after receiving more positive feedback I decided to take the risk and boy am I glad I did because the sound is to be admired. So lets take a quick look at what you get for your $100 and a quick sneak peek into the SQ.

Here's the box. 




Now, in the contents you will get:

1x C&C BH Portable Amplifier
2x C&C Stretch Bands for pairing with your DAP's
1x 5V USB wall charger
1X Manual (in Chinese)
1x A nice storage pouch (I like this)
1x USB charge cable
3x Sets of foam ear tips S/M/L
1x Mini to Mini Interconnect. 




The amplifier itself has decent build quality made of what appears aluminium, weighing in at 100 grams, the volume pot feels sturdy there's no play around the port, I actually like the volume pot because it's not overly big or in the way. Three switches on the back are firm flicking without any question or slipping around. The bands however are rather small and as you can see in the photo's they're rather tight just slid over the amp, they can however be stretched over an ipod classic with success! Myself will be using the bands as feet on the amp for now. Rubber bands are your friend.

The amp itself.



Good size, smaller foot print than E11 (about the size of a credit card) thinner as well, 13mm. As I said the build is solid, rated at 80 hours from a single charge, maximum output power: 300mW +300mW, this amp sounds as good as it looks, It's beyond what an E11 can meet having owned one in the past. Clean, powerful, smooth with good depth and detailing far beyond what I was expecting. Also, it has a wonderful black space behind the music the soundstage works very well and unlike other amps I've tried 100% of your clarity is kept from the source, there's no veil or loss in detail here, if anything this adds to the experience. It leans ever so slightly away from neutral towards cool.



This is where things become interesting because C&C BH has two outputs with output 2 being a P -> B circuit. I'm not exactly sure why we would use this but it does offer me two different flavours. I have used my 32ohm Hybrids through both outputs and they sound evenly clean, it's just when using output 2 I may need the high gain switch engaged. Green for power on / red for charge, pretty much the standard. The jacks however are not very stiff, they're not loose by any means but they are a touch light when plugging in your cables. This does feel like a design of the jack and not a fault.



On the back you have three switches, all of which work in a positive way, they're not just there for novelty fun. You have low/high gain, which does exactly what it says adjusts the gain, this would be used to power more hungry headphones of higher impedance. The second switch is strange but in a good way, it offers a bass boost of some sort but at the same time makes the mid and high range crystal clear, like it improves clarity, I absolutely love the amp with this switch on atm. The third is a sound field switch, which seems to expand the soundstage but it also changes some of the frequency response as well. And of course the USB charge input, the amp can be used whilst charging.


The manual, there are a few pages in Chinese I do not understand but working out the amp was a breeze and they're really not needed. What does interest me is a graph in the manual with three pages of what appears headphone models and a bunch of measurements they have done. I will post two pages to see if someone can work out what this means.





And some size comparisons



.



This is just a sneak peek into the C&C BH and is not the company's only amp. They have a model under for about $85 (BK) plus a few higher models so this company does not appear like a one off amp show, they seem to have some knowledge in the area, from what I've read are still highly recommended on Chinese audio forums even over iBasso models. (this is just what I have read). So far I can say this excels an E11 by quite a margin especially in SQ, the detailing levels especially micro details are really obvious, imaging is top notch and the depth in centre channel is rather deep. I'll have some updates over the next few weeks on my full thoughts, but so far with 80 hours rated from a charge, the sound quality and build this was an excellent purchase, one I can recommend for those wanting to step up from E11 for just a little more.


*Specs and features stolen from the listing. * 




> Features:
> 1. professionally designed low-impedance headphones special batteries in portable amp, smaller than a credit card (aluminum case projection), the thickness of a 9-type aluminum alloy pot limit;
> 2. dual output headphone jack, OUT2 with a high-quality PtoB impedance line, listening to music for 2 people;
> 3. with the gain selector switch, to adapt to a wider range;
> ...





* Members Impressions:*

wje: Link

audiofan4life: Link

BustyBloke: Link

Leonarfd: Link

marko93101: Link

zerocoolhifi: Link

mtntwg: Link

Apo0th3karY: Link

ravager: Link

Techno Kid: Link

pngwn: Link

Greed: Link

Shootinputin187: Link

Gintaras: Link

geko95gek:Link

Shootinputin187: Link

oneoseven: Link

Kamakahah: Link

pablobaluba: Link

mpawluk91: Link

iLikeItInTheEar: Link

SkyBleu: Link

Sinth: Link

leadbythemelody: Link

kskwerl: Link

1199-R: Link

MattAnthony1990: Link

Vanarian: Link

Shak85: Link


*Members IEM / Headphone (Crazy Synergy) Recommendations:* _(this list is new and currently growing) _ 

*IEM:*

Triple-Fi 10
EarSonics SM3 v2
Rhapsodio RDB+ v1
T-Peos H-200
Yamaha EPH100
SoundMAGIC E10
JH5 Pro Custom
Musical Fidelity EB-50
Westone 4
Klipsch X10
Vsonic GR07 MK2
Zero Audio DX200
Audio Technica ATH-CKN70
Logitech UE900 - (Output2)
Vsonic VSD1S
Dunu DN-1000

*Headphone:*

Sennheiser Amperior
Ultrasone PRO 900
Vmoda M-80
JVC HA-S500
Logitech UE 6000
Sennheiser HD439
Beyer DT1350
Audio-Technica ATH-M50
Sennheiser HD438
Pioneer HDJ-1500
Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium
Vmoda M-100
Yamaha PRO 400
Yamaha HPH MT220


*Many members are asking where to purchase LOD's / Interconnects.* _(this will be updated)_

*Here are some examples:*




*LOD can be found:* here




*Interconnects can be found:* here



*C&C BH (BH2) Differences.*

_The only difference between C&C BH and BH2 is BH2 has a user replaceable battery. When I say this I mean you can replace the battery by unscrewing the end plates and sliding the board out of BH2, whereas the original C&C BH had a hard wired (soldered battery). Far as we can tell from all user impressions the sound is exactly the same between the two units._


----------



## H20Fidelity

*Members Rigs:*


----------



## putente

I'm waiting for more impressions! I enjoyed what I read above and the fact is has dual HO. I might give this amp a go sometime in the near future...


----------



## djvkool

Man...how can I ever save some money...
   
  How long does the shipment takes with yours matey?


----------



## putente

Oh, and I'll need to know if the 80 hour autonomy is real!


----------



## H20Fidelity

djvkool said:


> Man...how can I ever save some money...
> 
> How long does the shipment takes with yours matey?




It arrived via EMS shipping, I ordered before Christmas and New years Eve, and it arrived in 8 days. 

This is actually a very capable amp guy's, I highly recommend it. I am having an absolute ball, flavours my HM-601 and CK4+ line outs in a truly positive way. 

I don't think you would be disappointed. 



putente said:


> Oh, and I'll need to know if the 80 hour autonomy is real!




I think I read more like 60 in the real world, but let's keep a track on it.


----------



## Achmedisdead




----------



## nick n

I think I already know what you're going to tell us about the C3 with this thing.


----------



## putente

*H20*, can you post a picture of the first page of those measuments, to see if those columns have a title?


----------



## daveyostrow

looks very nice


----------



## EXcomZkko

Looks very good. Any comparisons with amps at same price level will be fine.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> I think I already know what you're going to tell us about the C3 with this thing.




Colorfly C3 needs to be at 40/40 volume, bass response improves, increased clarity around the mid range, treble response, soundstage widens a little. C&C BH still retains all of C3 signature, there's some colouration which works in our favour, separation and attacks fully intact, you will cure any problem of early distortion or thinning out with some IEM. (example T-Pes H-100 not passing 35/40)....engage the sound field switch with this combo and........  You're in for a treat. 




putente said:


> *H20*, can you post a picture of the first page of those measuments, to see if those columns have a title?




Sure! I shall add this to the OP eventually. I was thinking about this last night.






excomzkko said:


> Looks very good. Any comparisons with amps at same price level will be fine.




I can only compare this amp to FiiO E11 and JDS CmoyBB. I can say I prefer the C&C BH over them both by quite a margin.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Colorfly C3 needs to be at 40/40 volume, bass response improves, increased clarity around the mid range, treble response, soundstage widens a little. C&C BH still retains all of C3 signature, there's no colouration of any kind, separation and attacks fully intact, you will cure any problem of early distortion or thinning out with some IEM. (example T-Pes H-100 not passing 35/40) it really feels like you're just adding more power....engage the sound field switch however with this combo and........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This is good news, not much if any additional colouration from the initial signal, with more power. And a bit of improved bass due to this.
   
  This result was with the LF switch engaged or not?
   
  Soundfield switch sounds excellent also. If I recall correctly it's not a crossfeed as such but more of an expansion type of thing is this correct or can you tell, I know your crossfeed stuff  went haywire that time with the cable, ( simply wrong configuration for you ) so it may be hard to tell if you aren't used to what it sounds like.
   
  If I get my act in gear here i can let people know.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Why do you mention it should be at 40/40 volume? To feed the best signal or something else like slightly noticeable lowering of a certain area??
   
*Thanks for all your impressions* i have been eyeing this thing for a while.
   
  Still trying to get a handle on how well this seems designed with so many options in such a small package.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> This is good news, not much if any additional colouration from the initial signal, with more power. And a bit of improved bass due to this.
> 
> This result was with the LF switch engaged or not?
> 
> ...




Those above results for C3 were done with no switches engaged,. I shall leave most of that up to the user because it's going to be a preference thing.

I will say however HM-601 sounds fantastic with the LF switch on, clarity around the mid range especially stereo is exceptional. However for me C3 gained better results using the SF switch. Regarding the volume output on the Colorfly, this amp doesn't mind a strong signal, for example using something like a FiiO E5 I could not pass 35/40 without distortion and unwanted noise creeping in, similar with my CK4+'s adjustable line out had to be 5 clicks away from full volume. C&C BH requires you to have your line outs at max volume, it just soaks up the signal. Must be able to tolerate a higher input.

I need more time with the SF switch, but it seems to widen the stage / take micro detail from the left and right channels then push them forward a touch while the centre channel drops deeper? I can't put my finger on it exactly, but will spend some more time with it. And it reacted slightly differently with each source, probably why it's slightly confusing.

You're welcome!


----------



## nick n

I went fishing the internet for further decent in depth reviews, but the only one that stood out is this one which looks like it is possibly from a fellow head-fier.
   
  This review is dated Jan 2012 and is for* an older model* ( 4 year old model ) , but nonetheless is extremely detailed and provides some further expansion and background , tech specs on the basic build qualities of the C&C brand. I would think this BH being the latest iteration has got the better most improved design so far.
   
   A bit also on the soundfield switch, which is what I was after.
   
http://yklee118.blogspot.ca/2012/01/c-box-real-world-review.html
   
  pretty interesting imo
   
   
  waitaminnit here, I scrolled up and saw they include eartips. what the.... That was in the box or a seller extra??


----------



## H20Fidelity

Nice find Nick, very interesting read, I saw the reviewer mention a slight pop noise when starting the amp. C&C BH is not immune to this and a similar pop occurs. I really enjoyed that review it gave me even more enthusiasm about this little amp and some background about C&C in general. Looks like these guy's know their stuff! Certainly appears that way from what I'm hearing.



> waitaminnit here, I scrolled up and saw they include eartips. what the.... That was in the box or a seller extra??




Yes the tips were in the box ,I assume they come with the sale? Unless of course the seller placed them in there.


----------



## miow

Will compare it to the E11 by the end of next week ; )


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> Will compare it to the E11 by the end of next week ; )




Excellent miow, can't wait to hear your impressions. Very clean, smooth, crisp. I'll have some more info over the next few days, but I already know I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## miow

I thank you H20 for pointing me this out. I feel this is going to be my best biz of 2013.
   
  Will also compare it to the $180 JDSLabs C421 AD2227.
   
  If this exceeds my expectations, let's help this small chinese company making some money.


----------



## waynes world

Nick, I'm sure this thing will do wonders for our $5 MT-300's. Lol & sigh!


----------



## miow

Oh, just a question: is there any Bass Boost switch?


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> Oh, just a question: is there any Bass Boost switch?




Yes, LF is the bass boost switch.  Here's another review of a C&C Box+ which has the same switches and are explained, I assume they work in a very similar fashion. However the Box+ is an older version, BH is recently new to my understanding. (be sure to read the whole review there's some intresting info about the company)

Thanks to nick n for finding it. 

http://yklee118.blogspot.ca/2012/01/c-box-real-world-review.html

And here's some other users impressions of BH in the thread I originally found. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/554449/c-c-bh

That should keep you going for a while.


----------



## djvkool

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> It arrived via EMS shipping, I ordered before Christmas and New years Eve, and it arrived in 8 days.
> This is actually a very capable amp guy's, I highly recommend it. I am having an absolute ball, flavours my HM-601 and CK4+ line outs in a truly positive way.
> I don't think you would be disappointed.


 
   
  Haha yeh I think I will buy after your excellent write up, I love especially the 2 outputs, one with 75Ohm adapter built-in, in other words, should be a match made in heaven for H-100


----------



## miow

Thanks H20. And what is SF for?


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> Thanks H20. And what is SF for?




Sure. This is the best description I have found on the SF switch.




> *Then the last portion here is the part where those seeking for an enhanced sound field experience by allowing a slight amount of phase shifting and crosstalk to expand the sound field thus creating a wide sound-stage*


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Haha yeh I think I will buy after your excellent write up, I love especially the 2 outputs, one with 75Ohm adapter built-in, in other words, should be a match made in heaven for H-100


 

 It's funny that this was the exact resistance you guys were toying around with recently also with the H-100.
   
  So really, if a separate adapter costs ~$15 then really if you think about it this thing really only costs$85 then if you were going to buy an adapter anyhow..
  and if I were to daisychain another E5 or something else to drive some fullsized properly that takes the saved cost down even further making this cheaper still.
  yup makes perfect sense.
   it does right...               beuller?   beulller?
   
  There's that and also for some no-so sensitive older orthodynamics here the output on this thing is exactly what i NEED ( not would like, but NEED ) 
  Take a lesson here folks on how easy it is to justify things, then try it yourselves.
   
  This has me thinking about the pricier * XO2 model* there with the* 1000 Mw  per channel outputs*, wow. and  [size=large][size=x-small]Headphone Adapter Impedance: 8-600Ω[/size][/size] and some other goodies. the dilemma.
   
   
   
  "How can you fool others, unless you first fool yourself"
  - JR "Bob" Dobbs


----------



## miow

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure. This is the best description I have found on the SF switch.


 
   
  wow! Thanks mate ; )


----------



## miow

From the looks of it, I guess that if this amp was coming from another manufacturer in the USA or Europe it would cost $300+. Great discovery bud


----------



## H20Fidelity

djvkool said:


> Haha yeh I think I will buy after your excellent write up, I love especially the 2 outputs, one with 75Ohm adapter built-in, in other words, should be a match made in heaven for H-100




Using output 2 my H-100 sound smoother, treble rolls off slightly, low end and mid range is still intact, smoothed over is the best way to describe it, probably why you guy's enjoy the slightly velvety mid range noticeable with vocals. There's plenty of power and I cannot max this amp out at all, (using low gain) H-100 _metal _housing actually start rattling.  I've not experienced that for a while since my Hippo VB days. I think you'd seriously do damage to the IEM before the amp itself. And a special note for the clarity with H-100 and this combo. 




nick n said:


> It's funny that this was the exact resistance you guys were toying around with recently also with the H-100.
> 
> So really, if a separate adapter costs ~$15 then really if you think about it this thing really only costs$85 then if you were going to buy an adapter anyhow..
> and if I were to daisychain another E5 or something else to drive some fullsized properly that takes the saved cost down even further making this cheaper still.
> ...




I'd love to try the C&C X02 but it's $300. :eek: With a purchase like that I fear what would happen over years and the battery become unusable any longer?




miow said:


> From the looks of it, I guess that if this amp was coming from another manufacturer in the USA or Europe it would cost $300+. Great discovery bud :wink_face:




No worry's mate.


----------



## EXcomZkko

miow said:


> I thank you H20 for pointing me this out. I feel this is going to be my best biz of 2013.
> 
> Will also compare it to the $180 JDSLabs C421 AD2227.
> 
> If this exceeds my expectations, let's help this small chinese company making some money.




Great news dude. I was realized this amp about 2 months ago, but didn't find detailed information. Then, was focused to JDSLabs C421, Ibasso T5, D4 etc.  Waiting your opinions between E11, C421 and BH.


@H20Fidelity

Thanks for comments. I'm watching this thread.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure. This is the best description I have found on the SF switch.


 
  Sound Field? Looks like there's a loy in there fir the money. I was checking this one out about a year ago and never pulled the trigger. 
  I got something else to play with instead that turned out well. If an amp is good it should actually improve the line out from a DAP into a more demanding load. Basically, the added control and dynamics are a greater positive if the amp is clean enough to not cause other issues. E11 is not one of those, for me either. Line out will vary. Things like the DX100 ot Studio would be hard to improve from their HP out but most DAPs can be with the right amp.


----------



## Magicman74

Great Write up and find.   I know C&C have been around for quite a few years actually.  You can find old posts and threads.
  They weren't talked about much because at the time, the big things were the Ray Samuels products, The first talks of the Pico's, etc...The C&C's were still in Hammond Cases.
  This new C&C reminds me of the Little Dot MK1 portable (Same time as the ones mentioned above) Those were actually Amazing little amps, A portable for $130 that had dip sockets you could swap out the Opamps.
  Would like to hear a side by side against the e11, I'm looking to upgrade and this new C&C is looking quite nice!!!


----------



## Leonarfd

Will order one aswell now, can only compare it with O2 and an STX card when I get it. But I need something portable and this little thing is cheap and interesting with the good battery life.


----------



## ANDEROAN

I have the C&Cxo2, and if it is anything like that then it will be awesome! the only amp that beat it was my Lisa3! the C&C has a very warm fun and enveloping sound!
   
  the xo2 comes with its own IM switch,


----------



## MusicalChillies

My first post in a while but just thought I would thank this thread for giving me a little excitement. Just ordered the BH via ebay. Roll on the little amp. Will be interesting to see how it compares to my Ibasso P3.


----------



## miow

I'm really curious to see how it compares to the C421 AD2227 that I've just sold.


----------



## goodvibes

http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=888535&fpage=0&toread=&page=1 Been around for 2.5 years and I think it was well received. Maybe some of our Asian mates can give is a better feel for the consensus opinion there. Love the size.


----------



## ANDEROAN

not to be OT, but this thread is what made me really want the C&Cxo2 http://www.headphiles.org/ index.php?t=msg&th=1942&start=0&


----------



## miow

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> not to be OT, but this thread is what made me really want the C&Cxo2 http://www.headphiles.org/ index.php?t=msg&th=1942&start=0&


 

 That will be my next upgrade in April.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





miow said:


> That will be my next upgrade in April.


 
   
  if you like a warm, enveloping, and a tubey sound! the C&Cs, well at least the xo2 is just that! I am surprised they haven't had a bigger footprint on Head-Fi?


----------



## miow

Quote: 





anderoan said:


> if you like a warm, enveloping, and a tubey sound! the C&Cs, well at least the xo2 is just that! I am surprised they haven't had a bigger footprint on Head-Fi?


 
   
  shhhhh...! Let me get that xo2 first at $300, before they get famous and it raises to $600. Just between you and me of course ; )


----------



## miow

I'll be using a LOD pure silver cable for this. Just ordered from Chris Himself's.


----------



## ANDEROAN

Quote: 





miow said:


> I'll be using a LOD pure silver cable for this. Just ordered from Chris Himself's.


 
   
  yes that will be a good match,
   
  I luv all silver innerconnects, as they will really bring out details instrument seperation, and an airier soundstage!
   
  I am currently using 3 all solid silver innerconnects in my portable rig? and all made by Ted/ Chris_Himself! a usb LOD from my iPod to the CLAS, a 9cm 3.5 between the CLAS and my GS Voyager, and another shorter 3.5 between the Voyager and my ZO v1! well whats one mans portable is anothers home rig! lol, and finally an all silver IEM cable by Ted going from the ZO to my ASG-1.2s! I am very very much in luv with the sound I am getting from it all!
   
  so your off to a great start!


----------



## H20Fidelity

goodvibes said:


> Sound Field? Looks like there's a loy in there fir the money. I was checking this one out about a year ago and never pulled the trigger.
> [/URL]
> I got something else to play with instead that turned out well. If an amp is good it should actually improve the line out from a DAP into a more demanding load. Basically, the added control and dynamics are a greater positive if the amp is clean enough to not cause other issues. E11 is not one of those, for me either. Line out will vary. Things like the DX100 ot Studio would be hard to improve from their HP out but most DAPs can be with the right amp.





Yes, sound field switch.  I'm achieving best results from HM-601 line out atm. Nice, smooth, plenty of power on tap, this amp also improves stereo greatly on all the sources I've tried, stage depth is also noteworthy. I spent three hours listening last night and my initial impressions haven't changed, if anything I'm liking it even more. Size, power and most of SQ. I can safely say this surpasses my old E11 and can't wait to get some impressions in to confirm that. Cleaner, smoother, everything blends nicely. And we're creeping up past 10 hours so far, I'll be keeping a tab on the claimed 80 hours battery life. 


Here's some more size comparisons with players we're more familiar with - (without bands on the amp)






Thanks everyone else for all your input about this.




miow said:


> I'll be using a LOD pure silver cable for this. Just ordered from Chris Himself's.




I went for this one. I like my copper! 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261014236655?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## miow

Man, if you don't use LOD you are mixing the amps of both your PMP and portable AMP. The result is a much muddy and congested sound than using LOD that bypasses your PMP's crap amp. GET A COPPER OR SILVER, BUT LOD!!! Change your player if it doesn't have Line Out Dock. You don't know what you've been loosing ; ) 
   
  BTW the size of the amp is amazing. So small.


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> Man, if you don't use LOD you are mixing the amps of both your PMP and portable AMP. The result is a much muddy and congested sound than using LOD that bypasses your PMP's crap amp. GET A COPPER OR SILVER, BUT LOD!!! Change your player if it doesn't have Line Out Dock. You don't know  what you've been loosing ; )




Both my main DAP's Hifiman HM-601 and Colorfly CK4 have dedicated line out, so I'm on the 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect train  I was looking at some silver plated cables and have tried solid core silver in the past, but I like warmth from copper. I will indeed look at some more expensive silver plated interconnects possibly with right angle jacks. The only player I'm double amping is Colorfly C3, though it's headphone out is rather clean. (as they say) 



I will be very interested to get some impressions in with idevices too.


----------



## goodvibes

I tend to not like silver plated copper as much as either pure copper or pure silver but of course, I haven't heard everything.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes, sound field switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Looks perfect size for a Fuze LO. I agree with MIOW but if the HO of a clip or c3 sounds worse with an amp, the amp could probably be better. I modded a cheap 4558 amp and it beats an E11 and makes the HO of a clip slightly better. More solid. That ones a good teat as it's hard to improve. C3 would have it's output impedance corrected as well so more to gain. I posted in another thread that higher power doesn't improve things but more current than and SOC can carry on it's tracks may.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Wow. And here I was ready to buy a XM5. This is WAY cheaper, smaller, and I don't need a DAC and the BH has similar feature sets.

 This helps me save up for an XM6 (or whatever else I end up discovering here) in the far future haha. 

 Anyone know how the BH will compare to the E12?


----------



## H20Fidelity

goodvibes said:


> I tend to not like silver plated copper as much as either pure copper or pure silver but of course, I haven't heard everything.




The only silver plated cable I've tried is Dark Lord for the TF10. I actually didn't mind the sound, though I'm yet to try an interconnect in such form.

I will end up trying one because I am rather curious.

I ran the rockboxed Clip+ this afternoon and it was a decent pairing,, strangely enough as I've previously mentioned I was obtaining the best results with the Clip+ volume set to max past 0db (+6 I think it is) there was little if any distortion but I imagine 0db would also be fine.. Using high gain the Clip+ really seemed to benefit most from the amplification.. And yet again as with each source I've tried that same smoothness and depth was present plus a little more width in the soundstage. 

Where I was really impressed this afternoon was with an ipod touch 2G using L9 LOD. Very good results there. especially again with left / right stereo, depth, mid range and bass detailing. BH really seems to not only give you more impact it tends to have it's own character and part of that is this awesome bass detail I find on each of my sources using it. Treble however seems a little less extended, but part of that is giving the smooth transition I keep mentioning. 





apo0th3kary said:


> Wow. And here I was ready to buy a XM5. This is WAY cheaper, smaller, and I don't need a DAC and the BH has similar feature sets.
> 
> 
> This helps me save up for an XM6 (or whatever else I end up discovering here) in the far future haha.
> ...




I really don't know sorry, I wish I could help you out there.


----------



## wje

@H20Fidelity,
   
  Thanks for creating this review thread based on your purchase.  While I don't have my amp anymore, I still yearn for it.  The sound was quite good, and the features on the amp worked well.  I'd have no hesitation in purchasing this product again in the future if the need was there.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Both my main DAP's Hifiman HM-601 and Colorfly CK4 have dedicated line out, so I'm on the 3.5 to 3.5 interconnect train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Smart cables and the amp looks a perfect size, much thinner than my iBasso. Is the volume pot maxed just for the photo? I read some comment that China cannot send out any goods with a battery in them? Anyway looking forward to the switches to mod the sound somewhat easier than rolling opamps and not that simple to boost bass if at all.
  Shame it might take a while to get to the UK, boo.


----------



## wje

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Smart cables and the amp looks a perfect size, much thinner than my iBasso. Is the volume pot maxed just for the photo?_* I read some comment that China cannot send out any goods with a battery in them?*_ Anyway looking forward to the switches to mod the sound somewhat easier than rolling opamps and not that simple to boost bass if at all.
> Shame it might take a while to get to the UK, boo.


 
   
  This might be true.  I think the actual rule exists because batteries are corrosive material.  Usually, the carriers and flyers of goods can run a risk of many issues happening if the plane is at 30,000 feet at the corrosive material in a battery breaks loose and causes chemical reactions in the plane.  There are special shipping methods to get around this, though.  Here is a link to a policy for the U.K., which reflects that batteries which are smaller, and have been tested, can be approved for shipping in regular cargo.
   
http://www.mpoweruk.com/shipping_regs.htm


----------



## MusicalChillies

Thanks for the link. Think amps with lithium must be ok.
   
   
 *Exempt products*

 Nickel Cadmium (NiCd) - not affected
 Nickel Metal Hydride (NiMH) - not affected
 Lithium Ion (Li-Ion) - exclusions 
 Batteries carried for personal use
 Batteries installed within equipment


----------



## miow

Yeah, no problems ; )


----------



## H20Fidelity

wje said:


> @H20Fidelity,
> 
> Thanks for creating this review thread based on your purchase.  While I don't have my amp anymore, I still yearn for it.  The sound was quite good, and the features on the amp worked well.  I'd have no hesitation in purchasing this product again in the future if the need was there.




No worry's wje, thank you for your feedback before I made the purchase. Great little amp I can see why you enjoyed it! 




musicalchillies said:


> Smart cables and the amp looks a perfect size, much thinner than my iBasso. Is the volume pot maxed just for the photo? I read some comment that China cannot send out any goods with a battery in them? Anyway looking forward to the switches to mod the sound somewhat easier than rolling opamps and not that simple to boost bass if at all.
> Shame it might take a while to get to the UK, boo.




The volume pot in that photo is on minimum, only clicked on a smidgen for lighting effect. (power light) Just over 3 o'clock is where the dial sits on my unit when off.

Battery time so far 20 hours guy's!


----------



## miow

I've paid an extra $24 for DHL Express. Do you guys think this will call customs attention? Item will be declared for $35. It's real value


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> I've paid an extra $24 for DHL Express. Do you guys think this will call customs attention? Item will be declared for $35. It's real value




You'll have your amp really quickly dude, I was concerned about customs, but mine got through in Australia ok.

Reminds me of a hit flask when you hold it. Using mine right now with Colorfly CK4 and some dubstep,


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Battery time so far 20 hours guy's!


 
   
  Wow. And you can play it while it's charging. Resistance...


----------



## McMess

Hi

I'm looking to buy this amp, but I don't know what is the difference between BH and BK model. Please let me know,thnx.


----------



## H20Fidelity

All I know is what was written in the listing which was hard to understand. Considering BH is only around $10 more It seemed the logical choice. 



> C & C BH and C & C BK differences:
> 
> C & C BK for the C & C BOX + alternative, lower noise, drive level current and control better, thinner.
> C & C BH and BK look the same, BH as BK enhanced version, stronger frame, more fever cases.




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251050614620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2720wt_1178

Though if you look closely at each photo of internals BH has some components BK does not.

*C&C BH*




*C&C BK*


----------



## miow

From what I've read BH is better but don't know exactly why. I don't know what stronger frame, more fever cases, means.


----------



## miow

If it lasts 40 hours at least, will be heaven for me. The Fiio E11 lasted 5 hours with battery at High Power. I had to charge it twice a day :s


----------



## EXcomZkko

miow said:


> If it lasts 40 hours at least, will be heaven for me. The Fiio E11 lasted 5 hours with battery at High Power. I had to charge it twice a day :s




And can't use while charging.


----------



## miow

Exactly.


----------



## BustyBloke

Thanks H20 for bringing this wonderful little amp to my attention! I have seen it around the local stores in Hong Kong for a while now and I never paid much mind to it. Their test units are quite beat up, and given the relatively low price, I just assumed it probably wasn't worth my time of day to try out. Boy was I wrong!
   
  After reading this thread I took my most hiss-happy IEMs, the Westone UM3 and UM2, to the store to try out the C&C BH. I was happy to find that there was no hiss from the BH unless I turned the volume knob to unrealistically loud levels. I bought it right away for that reason alone because in the past I have only been able to use those 2 IEMs with my Sansa Clip+ and Zip without the hiss driving me bonkers.
   
  Here are my thoughts after playing around with it for a night:
   
  1. It is very quiet and suitable for sensitive IEMs;
  2. Having said that, there isn't much "useful travel" on the volume pot before things get too loud on most of my phones (I don't have cans);
  3. While it is not the prettiest amp, the rounded edges are very ergonomical and pocket-friendly;
  4. Output 2 is sort of strange to me. I was under the impression that some (older) amps have P -> S impedance switches because the ER4S is a more popular choice than the ER4B for most recordings. There aren't that many of us with a significant number of binaural recordings in our music libraries. I thought P -> B was a typo in the manual and they actually meant P->S. But after trying my ER4P + a 75 Ohm adapter into Output 1, and then trying the ER4P straight into Output 2, the latter clearly had more treble. So it would seem that Output 2 is indeed a P -> B circuit. Time to buy some binaural records I guess.
   
  Overall, I am very pleased with the BH. It is an excellent amp especially considering the price. I paid $760 HKD for mine, which works out to be around $98 USD. Comparing it to my other similarly priced portable amps, I would definitely recommend the BH over the E11 and the Ibasso T5.
   
  Now I just might _have _to get the C&C XO2 as well.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





bustybloke said:


> Now I just might _have _to get the C&C XO2 as well.


 
   
  I will get it as soon as my BH arrives. From where can I get it cheaper, BTW?


----------



## BustyBloke

Quote: 





miow said:


> I will get it as soon as my BH arrives. From where can I get it cheaper, BTW?


 
   
  Since you are in Portugal, I think Amazon has it for the cheapest at $284 USD? http://www.amazon.com/XO2-CC-Portable-Headphone-AMP/dp/B00A2QJQYI/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1357563953&sr=1-9  don't quote me on it though, I haven't really done any in depth research on this.
   
  I don't go up to Mainland China all that often, but I would think that it would be the cheapest in Shenzhen where C&C is located. The thing is, even if I did go to Shenzhen I wouldn't know where to look. It's a big place with very little English signage.
   
  The local Hong Kong store where I bought the BH also carries the XO2 for $1900 HKD, which works out to be around $245 USD. They do not ship internationally AFAIK http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/goods.php?id=1762
   
  Where did you order your BH from?


----------



## miow

Quote: 





bustybloke said:


> Since you are in Portugal, I think Amazon has it for the cheapest at $284 USD? http://www.amazon.com/XO2-CC-Portable-Headphone-AMP/dp/B00A2QJQYI/ref=sr_1_9?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1357563953&sr=1-9  don't quote me on it though, I haven't really done any in depth research on this.
> 
> I don't go up to Mainland China all that often, but I would think that it would be the cheapest in Shenzhen where C&C is located. The thing is, even if I did go to Shenzhen I wouldn't know where to look. It's a big place with very little English signage.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I ordered it from a seller on ebay. Nice guy, declared it for $35 and such.


----------



## MusicalChillies

I have a tracking number woo. Hasn`t made it out of China though lol Wish I paid the extra DHL but we will see how long the normal way is. Not fast enough is springing to mind.


----------



## EXcomZkko

I've found this pictures on a chinese website. They are looks different than other photos. Maybe BH has another revision. 

These was posted at 2010.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Maybe H20 could clarify if he has taken his apart. Definite difference with switch areas.


----------



## goodvibes

Quote:


excomzkko said:


> I've found this pictures on a chinese website. They are looks different than other photos. Maybe BH has another revision.
> These was posted at 2010.


   
   
  That may be a prototype. The pick is from about when it came out and there's no case. I think all production units look like the earlier pics.


----------



## H20Fidelity

bustybloke said:


> Thanks H20 for bringing this wonderful little amp to my attention! I have seen it around the local stores in Hong Kong for a while now and I never paid much mind to it. Their test units are quite beat up, and given the relatively low price, I just assumed it probably wasn't worth my time of day to try out. Boy was I wrong!
> 
> After reading this thread I took my most hiss-happy IEMs, the Westone UM3 and UM2, to the store to try out the C&C BH. I was happy to find that there was no hiss from the BH unless I turned the volume knob to unrealistically loud levels. I bought it right away for that reason alone because in the past I have only been able to use those 2 IEMs with my Sansa Clip+ and Zip without the hiss driving me bonkers.
> 
> ...





Thank you for taking time and checking out C&C BH after reading my thread, really is a nice little amp at this price point. I don't understand how a such a huge community have over looked this for so long, usually when that happens there's a problem with the device, like hiss or some secret you discover, however after now three days with the amp I cannot fault it yet.
I also only use IEM's and agree there's not much travel on the volume pot, that was one thing that caught my attention, it becomes loud rather soon but we're dealing with 300mW power output, there's not much chance of me passing 1/4 volume with my 32ohm hybrids but it's nice to know the power is there.

If you have time could you explain a little more about the output 2's P -> B circuit? I am rather interested in what it's purpose is and you mentioned binaural recordings, also I would like to correct the OP with a better explanation of what it does please. I did read on a Chinese site that output 2 widens the stage also which I could certainly hear.




> * Instructions for use: *
> Audio source (CD, MD, MP3, IPOD) signal output, with a 3.5mm plug, or DOCK audio line connected to the amp input jack (IN), clockwise rotation of the power / volume knob to turn on the power switch, and then Insert the headphone plug into the headphone jack 1 (OUT1), or headphone jack (OUT2), adjust the volume, you can enjoy music. According to the headphone impedance, sensitivity is different from the to select gain selector switch position (GC), and can also choose their favorite Compensation (LF, SF), optimization of the sense of hearing.
> Tags: LOW: low, HI: high, OFF: OFF, ON: open.
> *The OUT1 and OUT2 differences: OUT1 acoustic headphone jack, OUT2 socket for headphones join the high quality PtoB impedance line, extended highs wider than OUT1 slightly lower volume and output power. The two socket can be inserted at the same time the two headphones. Large headphones or want to enhance the high-frequency headphones socket with OUT2 OUT1, earplugs, is recommended. *
> Gain selection switch: Gain magnification, magnification does not affect the level of the tone itself. Recommended that the more difficult to drive headphones or high impedance headphones use high gain file (HI). High sensitivity low impedance headphones, earplugs, using the low-gain file (LOW).







I forgot about the amp last night, leaving it on for eight hours, yet still it continued soldiering on for my three hour listening session, then this morning for another hour, so I think we can safely say I'm up around 40 hours now, there's no sign of any power drop, the power light still shines bright, sound quality is the same. I find it quite amazing actually because this device sounds rather powerful, yet so efficient, from only the first charge. 

I've discovered another C&C Model C&C F1, this amp is a little more expensive but is designed especially for IEM's and low impedance gear. It's rated at 100 hours for battery time  but only puts out 120mW, I suspect this would be perfect for IEM's. Does the store near you have this model in stock BustyBloke? It would be great if you could test it and give a quick comparison. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250713550229?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Regarding the circuitry I suspect the one shown in the ebay listing is the correct board and components being used, I am not a fan of opening up my devices so we'll just have to wait for someone who wants too or take a wild stab saying what is shown in the listing is what you should be buying.


----------



## miow

Just couldn't resist and ordered the C&C XO2 ; )
   
  Will then do a side by side comparison with the BH for the ones curious about the differences. They must be quite noticeable from what I've read.


----------



## H20Fidelity

miow said:


> Just couldn't resist and ordered the C&C XO2 ; )
> 
> Will then do a side by side comparison with the BH for the ones curious about the differences. They must be quite noticeable from what I've read.




Talk about dedication dude, you're mad bro. :tongue_smile: If anything I may try the C&C F1 linked above 

However I'm pretty content right now with BH.


----------



## nick n

..there's also a TU model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, a mini-tube/ss combo.  Not common .


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





miow said:


> Just couldn't resist and ordered the C&C XO2 ; )
> 
> Will then do a side by side comparison with the BH for the ones curious about the differences. They must be quite noticeable from what I've read.


 
   
  Looking forward to it. Still undecided if it's the XO2 I want or the BH, and later upgrade to the XO2.
   
  Also curious how the XO2 compares with the Practical Devices XM5... but it's unlikely anyone has both of these 'gems' to compare. They do have some pretty similar feature sets, just the XM5 has adjustable crossfeed from full stereo to mono, which is kind of nice, and as far as i know the only portable amp to feature soething like that. sorry I'm OT, just day dreaming.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





nick n said:


> ..there's also a TU model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Damn. let me see if I can cancel my order (XO2). I want to try a mini tube amp. Whats the price?
   
  EDIT: Nope, it's not available from my seller on ebay. Let the XO2 come ; )


----------



## nick n

no idea but around the same as the Xo2. *You'd be better off with the Xo2* I think, the tube one may be vibration sensitive.( apparently a minor blutack mod helps but oils and tubes not good in general, if there is any oils in the blutack ) There is a review in here also somewhere, here's another erji post. Probably best for a transportable thing or used held in the hand when on.
http://www.erji.net/read.php?tid=768581
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/458736/tube-portable-amp-c-c-box-tu
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/476455/c-c-tu-portable-tube-amp-review
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/474724/fs-c-c-tu-newest-hybrid-portable-amp
   
  haven't seen one for sale for a bit.
   
  oh looks like I posted some specs way back then for it.
   
  1 watt + 1 watt !!!!! up to 600 ohm.... appears you can turn the tubes on or off .
   
*one of those reviews from in here had this link for the TU for sale. But it is actually NOT the tu it is a wrong picture, the listing is for the XO2.*
http://www.audiophilechina.com/cp-show.asp?C_id=169&S_id2=79&s_id=
   
   
  hope this didn't derail the thread too much. It's all similar at least.


----------



## waynes world

I've really got to stop reading this thread lol!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I've really got to _*stop reading*_ this thread lol!


 
   
  Why?  It's not like we're discussing mega-buck equipment.  Just discussing some great performing gear that doesn't require you to take out a second mortgage on your house to buy it.


----------



## campj

Anyone know how the BH compares to the O2?


----------



## BustyBloke

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> If you have time could you explain a little more about the output 2's P -> B circuit? I am rather interested in what it's purpose is and you mentioned binaural recordings, also I would like to correct the OP with a better explanation of what it does please. I did read on a Chinese site that output 2 widens the stage also which I could certainly hear.





> *The P, S and B are different models of the Etymotic ER4 IEM. I don't think I can explain the history behind this any better than our esteemed fellow headfier ClieOS did in his ER4 write up: http://www.inearmatters.net/2010/08/review-etymotic-er4p-er4s-living.html*





> [size=11.0pt] _*As the story about IEM began, it was back in around the mid 80’s that a few rock stars began to invest into the development of IEMS (in-ear-monitor system) for their own hearing sake (with a few more advantages on the stage of course). Marty Garcia, founder and CEO of Future Sonics, is probably the first to complete the system and started the movement of high quality custom molded earphone for stage monitoring. A few years later in 1991, Etymotic answered the call of a more convenient, more universal and accurate monitor that is designed toward off-stage and general music listening, thus born the original ER4 – better known now as ER4B. B is for ‘binaural’, as ER4B is tuned toward binaural recording playback. As good as it is, ER4B is found to be a little too bright for the general, non-binaural recording.  So Etymotic retuned the 4B and came out with the ER4S. S is for ‘stereo’, as in your typical 2 channels a.k.a. stereo recording in cassette and CD. Years later when portable audio became mainstream, Etymotic further tuned the 4S to 4P (as in ‘portable’) by reducing the impedance from 100ohm to 27ohm. Though 4P is easier to drive directly from a portable source such as portable CD player or DAP (digital audio player, or ‘mp3 player’ if you like), it doesn’t sound quite as accurate (a discussion later on). That being said, the only difference between 4S and 4P is on the ‘pod’ of the cable where the resistors are housed inside. By simply adding a 75ohm resistor adapter (which Etymotic does sell), you can essentially change the 4P to 4S. Unfortunately you can’t do the same to 4B since it has an extra pair of capacitors in the pod. The earpieces (where the balanced armature drivers housed) are essentially identical between the three models.*_[/size]





> *First of all, I am no expert, so if somebody more knowledgeable wants to correct me, please do so - you won't hurt my feelings *
> 
> 
> 
> *. My understanding is that back in the day when the Ety ER4 ruled the IEM scene, lots of people bought the ER4P because it was easier to drive from their portable players (Walkman, Discman, early iPods etc - there were no DX100's back then). Those same people purchased portable amplifiers to use with their ER4P's, but many wanted the more analytical sound of the ER4S since the standalone amps provided them with enough juice. To up the impedance of their ER4P to that of an ER4S, they could either insert a separate 75 Ohm adapter between the amp and the ER4P, OR they could buy an amp with a built in impedance switch/jack. And looking back, a lot of amps from this era did have "P to S" circuits built into them. This circuit was in reality just a couple of 75 Ohm resistors, so it probably wasn't too difficult to implement.*





> *The P to B circuit in the BH would just be a couple of resistors and a couple of capacitors. It's stated purpose is to turn an ER4P into an ER4B. So Output 2 is essentially useless to anyone who doesn't own a pair of ER4Ps.*





> *I just find it odd that the BH, being a modern entry-level portable amp, would have a P to B circuit. P to B was not common even back in the day. Hell, you seldom see P to S anymore in today's new top end amps. I don't know, maybe the C&C designers are die-hard Ety fans (like me lol)?*





> I forgot about the amp last night, leaving it on for eight hours, yet still it continued soldiering on for my three hour listening session, then this morning for another hour, so I think we can safely say I'm up around 40 hours now, there's no sign of any power drop, the power light still shines bright, sound quality is the same. I find it quite amazing actually because this device sounds rather powerful, yet so efficient, from only the first charge.





> *I am quite surprised by the 80 hour battery claim too. From the pictures of the internals, the Li-Po battery in the BH doesn't seem any larger than those found in other portable amps.*





> I've discovered another C&C Model C&C F1, this amp is a little more expensive but is designed especially for IEM's and low impedance gear. It's rated at 100 hours for battery time
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Good find! That bulge on the F1 looks pretty weird to me lol. Unfortunately they don't have the F1 listed at Mingo http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/category.php?id=17&brand=14. They only have the BH, XO2 and TU. I will ask the sales staff about it next time.*


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





wje said:


> Why?  It's not like we're discussing mega-buck equipment.  Just discussing some great performing gear that doesn't require you to take out a second mortgage on your house to buy it.


 
   
  True! But on the other hand, threads like this seem to lead me from wanting one gizmo to the next, and they usually are always going up in price lol. So far, I've managed to keep a lid on it. We'll see how long that lasts. If this C&C BH could satisfy me for quite some time, I'd be happy with that.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks for the interesting explanation BustyBloke. 

I think for $100 this amp is a little champ, I am much happier than I was with FiiO E11 in the past. The problem I found with E11 was it wasn't especially detailed, I found the bass boosts a little muddy and just in my personal opinion it put a slight veil over the source signal. Just never wow'd me, which is strange because I liked the E5. I find the C&C BH a lot cleaner.

Anyway rather than me prattle on about nonsense, I'll let the members do the talking.


----------



## miow

I'm counting on it by Friday


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Thanks for the interesting explanation BustyBloke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Exactly as I felt about the e11. Not bad but I thought it already a little dark even without the bass boost. I can't remember how I liked it best but I think it was low voltage and high gain where it sounded the least grainy and heavy. Could be the other way around.
   
  I suspect you got the right one in terms of size performance etc. XO2 may be better but I'm not into op amp rolling and the f1 is an earlier model said to warm things up a bit.


----------



## H20Fidelity

goodvibes said:


> Exactly as I felt about the e11. Not bad but I thought it already a little dark even without the bass boost. I can't remember how I liked it best but I think it was low voltage and high gain where it sounded the least grainy and heavy. Could be the other way around.
> 
> I suspect you got the right one in terms of size performance etc. XO2 may be better but I'm not into op amp rolling and the f1 is an earlier model said to warm things up a bit.




Yes,, I also found E11 rather warm, but within the warmth slight loss of clarity and detail compared to the source's headphone out. 

Anyway guy's, I reached the 50 hour mark and decided to charge my BH, it was still running without missing a beat but I don't want to drain the battery completely dead. Someone else can take it to 80 if they like.  Pretty cool how it just keeps on going.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes,, I also found E11 rather warm, but within the warmth slight lose of clarity and detail compared to the source's headphone out.
> Anyway guy's, I reached the 50 hour mark and decided to charge my BH, it was still running without missing a beat but I don't want to drain the battery completely dead. Someone else can take it to 80 if they like.
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Pretty cool? Friggin amazing!


----------



## miow

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Pretty cool? Friggin amazing!


 
   
  It's almost unbeleavable


----------



## Burma Jones

Hey guys, comparing the C&C bh to the E 11, which one has the bigger soundstage?


----------



## H20Fidelity

burma jones said:


> Hey guys, comparing the C&C bh to the E 11, which one has the bigger soundstage?




BH has more depth I'm confident on that, stronger imaging. The width I can't remember exactly.


----------



## McMess

Hmm, I will try this amp with my LG O2X with Voodoo Sound and ATH-WS55.


----------



## Techno Kid

Talk about a wide frequency response these go from 10Hz - 100kHz, I know I can hear that high in the frequency range but I don't know a bout everyone else.  
   
  These do seem to be a nice amp for $100 and if they're a E11 killer like I've heard then I'll be getting a pair very soon.  Pair with my Fuze with a LOD and my SM3 I'm expecting pretty good SQ from that little portable setup.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

WOOO! IM GETTING ONE!
   
  I just got paid, and I don't need to pay rent next month (last month) so I have some expendable money to throw around.
   
  I would like some advice on which ebay seller some of you have bought this from.


----------



## miow

My C&C BH just arrived to portuguese customs - posted by Monday ; )


----------



## BustyBloke

It will pair really well with your FXZ200 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  This combo has been all I have listened to this week (at home anyway).


----------



## Apo0th3karY

So I ended up getting one from ebay. I couldn't resist. This is exciting. It'll be my first decent portable amp other than my ZO, which I wouldn't consider much of an amp per se


----------



## marko93101

Hey, real sorry if this was mentioned already, only had a quick skim over the pages. Where can I pick this up? Seen some on eBay and not sure if legit! Is there a trusted seller? 
   
  BTW: I live in Ireland, just incase location matters!
  Regards,
   
  Mark~


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> Talk about a wide frequency response these go from 10Hz - 100kHz, I know I can hear that high in the frequency range but I don't know a bout everyone else.


 
  You could chase away rats!


----------



## miow

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Hey, real sorry if this was mentioned already, only had a quick skim over the pages. Where can I pick this up? Seen some on eBay and not sure if legit! Is there a trusted seller?
> 
> BTW: I live in Ireland, just incase location matters!
> Regards,
> ...


 

 Hi Mark,
   
  Get it from wang. Ebay.co.uk. Very trustworthy seller.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> Get it from wang. Ebay.co.uk. Very trustworthy seller.


 
   
   
  Hi, cant find a seller by the name of wang! Could you link me please?


 Mark~


----------



## miow

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Hi, cant find a seller by the name of wang! Could you link me please?
> 
> 
> Mark~


 

 http://www.ebay.ie/itm/110671069268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/110671069268?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 
  Excellent! 

 Now just to decide if I should pull the trigger or not! 

 Any idea on delivery times?


 Mark~


----------



## miow

Hey Mark, if you choose DHL Express (just $15 more - tell him you asked aiklindo) it will take just 3 days to arrive anywhere ; )
   
  Do not try to fool customs, declaring for a lower value, as DHL will then charge you 32€ because iof that as they did to me. So, all legal, original invoice for the real value, etc. You'll just have to pay 40€ customs tax, but DHL takes care of everything and dispatch same day.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> Hey Mark, if you choose DHL Express (just $15 more - tell him you asked aiklindo) it will take just 3 days to arrive anywhere ; )
> 
> Do not try to fool customs, declaring for a lower value, as DHL will then charge you 32€ because iof that as they did to me. So, all legal, original invoice for the real value, etc. You'll just have to pay 40€ customs tax, but DHL takes care of everything and dispatch same day.


 
   
  Earliest I'll be buying will be Sunday! So I'll keep that in mind!


 I've never tried to fool the customs, and to date, I've never been charged extra on anything! So I'll cross my fingers


----------



## H20Fidelity

We're really lucky in Australia, there's no customs tax on anything below $1000 value.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> We're really lucky in Australia, there's no customs tax on anything below $1000 value.


 
   
  They say there is in Ireland, but I've yet to experience it. It's almost like the myth of the train inspector. He'll get you and fine you when you least expect it, or the day you were late and had no time to buy a ticket!


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> They say there is in Ireland, but I've yet to experience it. It's almost like the myth of the train inspector. He'll get you and fine you when you least expect it, or the day you were late and had no time to buy a ticket!




True that, very good description.

I've posted this photo in the Colorfly C3 appreciation thread however I'll share it here for people to grasp an idea of how well these two sit together. Also, for anyone thinking of using Apple devices I have had very good results using C&C BH with my ipod touch and nano's line outs. Can't wait for others to give some impressions! I don't think anyone should be disappointed.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> True that, very good description.
> 
> I've posted this photo in the Colorfly C3 appreciation thread however I'll share it here for people to grasp an idea of how well these two sit together. Also, for anyone thinking of using *Apple devices I have had very good results using C&C BH with my ipod touch* and nano's line outs. Can't wait for others to give some impressions! I don't think anyone should be disappointed.


 
   
   
  Good to hear! I'm awaiting my LOD in the mail and my main source is iPod Touch G3. I'll be using this with my M-100 and intermittently be double amping with my ZO2


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> True that, very good description.
> 
> I've posted this photo in the Colorfly C3 appreciation thread however I'll share it here for people to grasp an idea of how well these two sit together. Also, for anyone thinking of using Apple devices I have had very good results using C&C BH with my ipod touch and nano's line outs. Can't wait for others to give some impressions! I don't think anyone should be disappointed.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  Sadly, I cant imagine it being so flush with the Classic  But I will find out soon enough!


----------



## H20Fidelity

BustyBlokes first impression added to the OP.


----------



## steez battalion

Currently using c3 with gr07 mk2s, do you think I need this amp to drive my vsonic properly?


----------



## miow

I don't think GR07 needs any amplification due to the low impedance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

steez battalion said:


> Currently using c3 with gr07 mk2s, do you think I need this amp to drive my vsonic properly?




There's been much discussion in the C3 appreciation thread about driving GR07. The truth is C3 even at only 13mW per channel can drive the 50ohm GR07 pretty well. However owning this pairing in the past found I had to use around 30/40 volume to bring GR07 up to speed and it would thin out rather quickly. I think C&C BH would offer you more power, possibly make the presentation smoother, maybe tighten up that light bass C3 has. It's up to you if you wanted to try it.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I concur with H20. Some headphones NEED an amp while other don't need one but that doesn't mean that even though they are easy to drive that a better amp won't make them sound better anyway. i.e. 2 100 watt per channel amps can sound completely different with the same set of speakers because one amp drives better/cleaner than the other. So yes even though the GR07 may not need an amp to drive them well, using an external or different amp may still well make them sound better.


----------



## miow

Yes, because you are using a better source. The SQ of a better amp is greater, not that the IEMs NEED an amp to be properly driven. If you know what I mean.


----------



## campj

Is the BH an amp geared more towards IEMs, or is it suitable for full sized headphones? Specifically, modified T50RP, a somewhat (but not terribly) power hungry headphone.
   
  Also, I asked before but didn't get a response, how does it compare to the O2 in terms of sound quality, PRaT, soundstage, etc. Any response will be appreciated.


----------



## miow

For headphones too. They can drive even 600 Ohm headphones easily.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Just signing in to say my amp has not arrived yet, standard mail.


----------



## marko93101

Miow, express delivery is 30$ extra! But beats the whole wait. Provided I get money for my birthday tomorrow I'll be ordering it


----------



## miow

I woldn't use it, I was charged an extra 35€ by DHL.


----------



## H20Fidelity

The seller I've been using for my amp and cable sends items DHL free of charge.

I'm just looking at the tracking now on my cable. To Australia from Hong Kong in three days. The only hold up was over Christmas break when we had 4 day postal service holiday, even then my amp arrived in 8 days total. I think he has some exclusions on who gets free DHL, just check the listing USA, Australia and UE are all included. 



> (This is for USA, CANADA, AUSTRALIA, EU, Asian Countries. For the other countries, it may take more time to arrive)




Tracking on the cable



And the seller.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251050614620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649#ht_2720wt_1178


----------



## miow

I like his english 
   
  Joking, wang is a nice guy.


----------



## invalid404

How does the "Bass Boost" compare to the Fiio E11's EQ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

invalid404 said:


> How does the "Bass Boost" compare to the Fiio E11's EQ?




About the same quantity as E11 on EQ1 but cleaner. 

Read my take here on another member who was curious.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/633511/pictures-of-your-portable-rig-part-xvi/1215#post_9049028


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> I woldn't use it, I was charged an extra 35€ by DHL.


 
   
  Sorry to bother you again, just about to order this and the seller requests I fill in this information: 

 "Delivery address on ebay --Please advice shipping detail from ebay when you make payment(,Input voltage,colour etc..)."
   
   
Not quite sure about voltage, live in Ireland, so confused about this!  

 Also, colour? I thought it only came in black?


----------



## miow

Yes, its black. Choose the EU voltage.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> Yes, its black. Choose the EU voltage.


 


 Thanks very much! ^_^ 
   
   
  Ordered and now patiently waiting  Shall post my limited knowledge impressions when it arrives!


----------



## miow

If you got the E11 this will be a big step up.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





miow said:


> If you got the E11 this will be a big step up.


 
  Never got the E11 in the end. At the moment I only have an E6


----------



## dida2012

.


----------



## dida2012

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The seller I've been using for my amp and cable sends items DHL free of charge.
> 
> I'm just looking at the tracking now on my cable. To Australia from Hong Kong in three days. The only hold up was over Christmas break when we had 4 day postal service holiday, even then my amp arrived in 8 days total. I think he has some exclusions on who gets free DHL, just check the listing USA, Australia and UE are all included.
> Tracking on the cable
> ...


 
   
  I just ordered the amp, thanks for starting the thread.
   
  Quick question: is this the cable you bought from that ebay store:
  http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HIFI-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-Plug-yongshen-3-5-stereo-cable-/261014236655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5a92def&_uhb=1#ht_2177wt_1397
   
  What is the difference between that cable and L3 or L9?
   
  BTW, i will compare this amp vs O2 and Alo National, and will share my impressions, in the near future (couple months from now).


----------



## Uber-Pea8675

I want oneeeeee!!! This is awesome


----------



## miow

Quote: 





uber-pea8675 said:


> I want oneeeeee!!! This is awesome


 
   
  How do you know? Have you heard it already?!
   
  EDIT: You forgot the pom poms


----------



## H20Fidelity

dida2012 said:


> I just ordered the amp, thanks for starting the thread.
> 
> Quick question: is this the cable you bought from that ebay store:
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/HIFI-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-Plug-yongshen-3-5-stereo-cable-/261014236655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5a92def&_uhb=1#ht_2177wt_1397
> ...




Yes, hopefully my cable should be arriving today, it uses Streetwires Zn2 higher quality cable than FiiO brand. Remember though this is not an LOD like L9 it is 3.5 Mini to Mini interconnect.

Looking forward to your impressions.

@~Miow: Has your amp arrived yet? I'd be interested to hear your take on it too.


----------



## miow

My XO2 should be here by the end of the week ; )
   
  The BH will arrive tomorrow with 80€ customs tax. Cough cough!!!!! I've paid half of that for the FXZ200.


----------



## marko93101

Miow, you got charged 80 quid on top of the price on eBay? D:


----------



## miow

Yes :s
   
  This amp will cost me 180€. As much as the XO2, so, its up for sale for 150€ shipped.


----------



## H20Fidelity

That's a real shame miow, I'm sorry to hear that, I really am. Customs tax sounds terrible and I imagine something like this happening would sour your taste for the amp knowing it has cost you X amount of money.


----------



## marko93101

Jesus, where are you living? I honestly will be extremely disappointed if I get charged anything like that. Could possibly spoil the amp.


----------



## miow

Thanks H20...
   
  I live in PORTUGAL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/646072/c-c-bh


----------



## marko93101

Here's hoping I'm not messed over. Sorry to hear btw.


----------



## H20Fidelity

What are you going to do if the C&C XO2 also get's taxed? :eek: it will go through the same routine would it not?


----------



## miow

That won't be taxed ; )


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## kova4a

It seems this thread is growing. After H20's rambling about the E11's "veiling" I decided to join and follow the thread. I'll be waiting for miow's comparison. And miow, what the hell did you do to get 80 euro customs tax. Portugal is in EU - electronics that cost less than 150 euro (without the shipping costs) are duty free and you only have to pay VAT which is 23% in Portugal. So, with the VAT taxes and the customs release tax (if any) you should be paying no more than 20 euro not 80?


----------



## mtntwg

How will this stand up against the iBasso D-Zero? Also itching to pull the trigger...


----------



## clarkkent

Yeah H2O has got me itching to pull the trigger on these for my first amp


----------



## miow

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> It seems this thread is growing. After H20's rambling about the E11's "veiling" I decided to join and follow the thread. I'll be waiting for miow's comparison. And miow, what the hell did you do to get 80 euro customs tax. Portugal is in EU - electronics that cost less than 150 euro (without the shipping costs) are duty free and you only have to pay VAT which is 23% in Portugal. So, with the VAT taxes and the customs release tax (if any) you should be paying no more than 20 euro not 80?


 
   
  Portuguese customs are a scam.


----------



## marko93101

Got an email to say mines despatched. Can not wait to get it!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Am I right in thinking this would be an upgrade to my E11 then?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  £63 shipped from China as well.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote:



mtntwg said:


> How will this stand up against the iBasso D-Zero? Also itching to pull the trigger...


 
   


clarkkent said:


> Yeah H2O has got me itching to pull the trigger on these for my first amp


 

   
  ^Guys, just do it. I couldn't wait for other people to start enjoying it, so I pulled the trigger last week lol. This will be my first _serious_ amp also, aside from my ZO2.
   
  This thing is feature packed and cheap. You have NOTHING to lose. If you don't like it, sell it on here and get an E12, or something, but really, for the already reported price-performance ratio I'd be hard pressed to recommend any other amps to anyone at ~$100.


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I did it! Now, we wait.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Which seller did you guys buy from on Ebay and any have it shipped to the US? I have a Headstage Arrow coming but with the Chinese New year, who knows how long that will take. Patience is not one of my strong suits so I thought I would order one of these as well.


----------



## marko93101

I ordered from this place, ordered yesterday, got a dispatched email today
   
  http://www.ebay.ie/itm/251050614620?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1542.l2649


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> I ordered from this place, ordered yesterday, got a dispatched email today
> 
> http://www.ebay.ie/itm/251050614620?ssPageName=STRK:null:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1542.l2649


 
   
  That's the seller that H2O recommended to me


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I am seeing a BH version and a BK version, what's the difference?


----------



## H20Fidelity

zerocoolhifi said:


> I am seeing a BH version and a BK version, what's the difference?




BH is an enhanced version of BK.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/60#post_9029035


----------



## zerocoolhifi

BH it is, yes from the "differences" description it was very hard to figure out what the actual differences are.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> That's the seller that H2O recommended to me


 
   
  Selling mine for EU for just 99€ if this interests you. Have paid 185€ with customs taxes + fees + this and that.


----------



## campj

All this hype! And from people who haven't even heard the amp! Good grief. 
   
  You're already selling yours, miow? And for nearly half the price you paid... must be an awesome amp!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





campj said:


> All this hype! And from people who haven't even heard the amp! Good grief.
> 
> You're already selling yours, miow? And for nearly half the price you paid... must be an awesome amp!


 
   
  I dunno... miow seems to buy and sell a lot of stuff at infinite speed lol!


----------



## campj

Well this just seems to be some of the most impulsive buying I have ever seen.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





campj said:


> Well this just seems to be some of the most impulsive buying I have ever seen.


 
   
  That's what head-fi is all about though, no? If it's not, please clue me in LOL!
   
  Regardless, I would buy the amp based on H20's and other's endorsement of it. And the price is right. I'm not really sure that I need it, but I do know that I want it!


----------



## H20Fidelity

If you follow the thread and not just the last page miow has taken the plunge on the $300 C&C X02, he has no need for the BH anymore, and bought them around the same time before his BH even arrived.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





campj said:


> All this hype! And from people who haven't even heard the amp! Good grief.
> 
> You're already selling yours, miow? And for nearly half the price you paid... must be an awesome amp!


 

 Have no idea, haven't heard it yet. Will arrive tomorrow from customs with a 85€ customs fee over it. Selling it to help funding the XO2 purchase. CLARIFIED DUDE?????


----------



## campj

I have been considering buying this thing, but I have lost a lot of confidence over the last few pages. Has anyone besides H2O actually heard it? What does it compare to?
   
  I don't want to be cranky, it's just aggravating seeing "BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!! It's the best thing... I've never used it, BUT BUY IT!"


----------



## miow

Quote: 





campj said:


> I have been considering buying this thing, but I have lost a lot of confidence over the last few pages. Has anyone besides H2O actually heard it? What does it compare to?
> 
> I don't want to be cranky, it's just aggravating seeing "BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!! It's the best thing... I've never used it, BUT BUY IT!"


 
   
  Have no idea, haven't heard it yet. Will arrive tomorrow from customs with a 85€ customs fee over it. Selling it to help funding the XO2 purchase. CLARIFIED DUDE?????


----------



## campj

Quote: 





miow said:


> CLARIFIED DUDE?????


----------



## H20Fidelity

campj said:


> I have been considering buying this thing, but I have lost a lot of confidence over the last few pages. Has anyone besides H2O actually heard it? What does it compare to?
> 
> I don't want to be cranky, it's just aggravating seeing "BUY IT BUY IT BUY IT!!! It's the best thing... I've never used it, BUT BUY IT!"




There should be some more impressions coming in soon, so maybe wait until then if you're concerned. So far there are some solid impression links at the bottom of the OP and myself who have been rather impressed. I can confidently say without a doubt if you're coming from E11 this is a big step up, I have no doubt what so ever. 

Please check the OP for those impressions as more come in they will be added.


----------



## miow

Quote: 





campj said:


>


 
   
  Now take a CHILL pill, or listen to some Chillout for a while, read the other members reviews from the first page and go get the amp later ; )
   
  I must be able to provide an in-depth review of the CH vs E11 vs JDSLabs C421 by tomorrow/Wednesday when I FINNALY listen to it. Still hold in customs.


----------



## H20Fidelity

The thread is at a stage where members have ordered awaiting delivery, so there's going to be some excitement, expectations and floater pages between the next set of impressions. But for those who did decide to get in early, I think you'll be pleased.


----------



## dimitri42

I got the C&C XO2 and its the best amp under $500 I've heard.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

^^ +1

As explained in a.other thread, head-fi has the case of the "flavor of the month" and generally hype leads to a lot of happy customers. I've endorsed this amp while not owning it myself... Yet... It's been shipped and I'm just waiting, but when someone is being wishy washy in the thread, its almost as if they're being asked to be given a reason to buy it, so I just kinda give that nudge a few posts back. Like I said you really have nothing to lose by being an early adapter in these forums... That is unless you're like miow and you get bent over by customs


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Pulled the trigger, let the countdown begin.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Can this be used as a desktop amp? What I mean by that is does the amp work while charging/connected to ac adapter?


----------



## H20Fidelity

zerocoolhifi said:


> Can this be used as a desktop amp? What I mean by that is does the amp work while charging/connected to ac adapter?




Yes, it can be used whilst charging.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

1 1/2 hours after ordering and it has shipped already - yee haa


----------



## Leonarfd

Still waiting here, looking forward to listen to them with some different cans. Mine has been stuck at Singapore post since 3 January, and was forwared first last day. Just want a little power when i want to move away from the PC rig, also interested in how it compare to the transparant o2 and my stx card.


----------



## marko93101

Feck, double post.


----------



## marko93101

Does this LOD look to be of any use? Think an upgrade over the FiiO L9 is in order to pair with the amp when it arrives! ^_^

 If not, any suggestions that are cheap and cheerful? 
   
  http://www.ebay.ie/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-BEST-DEAL-/251042434262?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a734b8cd6#ht_1786wt_1163
   
   
  Mark~


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've been checking out that sellers cables recently they seem legit, he also sells Diymod/Imod so I assume he knows his stuff. That's a good price for 22 awg silver plated LOD, usually they creep up around the $30 - $50 mark. I say unless you find something else that strikes your fancy go for it. My new cable arrived yesterday and I'm enjoying it.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I've been checking out that sellers cables recently they seem legit, he also sells Diymod/Imod so I assume he knows he's stuff. That's a good price for 22 awg silver plated LOD, usually they creep up around the $30 - $50 mark. I say unless you find something else that strikes your fancy go for it. My new cable arrived yesterday and I'm enjoying it.


 
   
  You're killing me  Secretly wanted to hear, "Nah man, cant get anything good for 60+"  
   
  Well, another thing ordered thanks to you ^_^ It'll all be worth it in the end!


----------



## H20Fidelity

(714) 100% feedback, all he sells is cables and Diymod/Imod.  Indeed, will be worth it. This little amp is a true solider, only charged it twice, (still on the second charge) keeps going and going giving out the same impressive sound quality.


----------



## marko93101

Awwh I'm getting far more excited about getting this. Wonder what it can do for my Superlux's  not the most demanding but they have a good sound. 

Realistically the amp is an investment till I have a job to splurge in headphones etc!


----------



## got2haveit

h20fidelity said:


> I've been checking out that sellers cables recently they seem legit, he also sells Diymod/Imod so I assume he knows his stuff. That's a good price for 22 awg silver plated LOD, usually they creep up around the $30 - $50 mark. I say unless you find something else that strikes your fancy go for it. My new cable arrived yesterday and I'm enjoying it.[/quote


----------



## got2haveit

Thanks H2O for your review and that of the others as well. I have been thinking about my first portable amp , and just pulled the trigger. Thanks for all of the links. Also picked up the same cable you mentioned and linked. Really like the double HO and ability to charge while using it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

@~got2haveit You're welcome.

For those who are waiting on their C&C BH Amps to arrive, I just want you guy's to know (and this was mentioned by wje in his impression). When turning the unit on there is a slight "pop". To avoid this, I'd suggest turning on the amp and then plugging your headphones in. However, I wanted you guy's to have a heads up about it. There's nothing wrong with your separate unit when it does this and only happens when firing up the amp, there's also a subtle thud noise when powering down, which is also normal.

Cheers.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> @~got2haveit You're welcome.
> 
> For those who are waiting on their C&C BH Amps to arrive, I just want you guy's to know (and this was mentioned by wje in his impression). When turning the unit on there is a slight "pop". To avoid this, I'd suggest turning on the amp and then plugging your headphones in. However, I wanted you guy's to have a heads up about it. There's nothing wrong with your separate unit when it does this and only happens when firing up the amp, there's also a subtle thud noise when powering down, which is also normal.
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  Good to know. Thanks for the heads up. I'm really excited for it to come.


----------



## marko93101

Mines been like this since Monday..


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> @~got2haveit You're welcome.
> 
> For those who are waiting on their C&C BH Amps to arrive, I just want you guy's to know (and this was mentioned by wje in his impression). When turning the unit on there is a slight "pop". To avoid this, I'd suggest turning on the amp and then plugging your headphones in. However, I wanted you guy's to have a heads up about it. There's nothing wrong with your separate unit when it does this and only happens when firing up the amp, there's also a subtle thud noise when powering down, which is also normal.
> 
> Cheers.


 
   
  This happens on FiiO E11 too.
   
  So I guess its a normal thing with amps.


----------



## putente

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> (714) 100% feedback, all he sells is cables and Diymod/Imod.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  That seller is legit and he's also a user here at Head-Fi! I have a copper cable for my HD650 made by him. I can't rembember his HF username right now, but I'll try to find it...
   
   
   
  ***EDIT***
  His username here is compicat


----------



## mtntwg

marko93101 said:


> Mines been like this since Monday..




Mine too...


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Mines been like this since Monday..


 

 + 2 - Same here - but mine says China Post - Chinese Holiday may chuck a little delay in there...


----------



## Leonarfd

Tbh I think the seller gets the post order online and then it takes a while before the mail office gets the package. Atlest it took 12 days here before it did say arrived singapore post and fforwarded. Instead of just China Post.


----------



## MusicalChillies

It has arrived! Couple of phone pics. After a very quick trial, prefer output 1 than 2, SF switch has massive potential and the LF used in moderation (W4`s already punchy) could also be a winner. Anyway sounds great and no worse than my iBasso but only 1 song. Probably the weekend I will post more findings. Nice  (red light- charging via USB)


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> It has arrived! Couple of phone pics. After a very quick trial, prefer output 1 than 2, SF switch has massive potential and the LF used in moderation (W4`s already punchy) could also be a winner. Anyway sounds great and no worse than my iBasso but only 1 song. Probably the weekend I will post more findings. Nice  (red light- charging via USB)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Looks fantastic! I plan on throwing up some pics when mine arrives, curious, how long did it take for yours to arrive?  
   
   
  Mark~


----------



## EXcomZkko

marko93101 said:


> Looks fantastic! I plan on throwing up some pics when mine arrives, curious, how long did it take for yours to arrive?
> 
> 
> Mark~





Very hard to wait.


----------



## marko93101

The wait is actually killing me  
   
  First big amp purchase, so I'm just excited to see what they can do!


----------



## McMess

marko93101 said:


> The wait is actually killing me
> 
> First big amp purchase, so I'm just excited to see what they can do!




Exactly! I'm on the same way


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





mcmess said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  That makes three of us. My shipping looks the same too.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Think we are to 4 now


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Lol if the hype train exists it may rest on how we think of it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

musicalchillies said:


> It has arrived! Couple of phone pics. After a very quick trial, prefer output 1 than 2, SF switch has massive potential and the LF used in moderation (W4`s already punchy) could also be a winner. Anyway sounds great and no worse than my iBasso but only 1 song. Probably the weekend I will post more findings. Nice  (red light- charging via USB)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Excellent Sinth, we're off to a good start. if you could report back with further comparison next to your your Basso P3+. 

I would be interested to hear the results. 

Looks like some of you guy's have been hit with the Chinese new year delays, hang in there!


----------



## marko93101

Well my LOD has been dispatched. If they arrived at the same time, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

My LOD will be here first - still no update on the amp though - COME ON TRACKING PAGE....


----------



## mtntwg

Also have a LOD on the way, shipping from EACE tomorrow and hoping to pair it with the BH sometime next week... wake up Singapore Post!


----------



## dida2012

Quote: 





mtntwg said:


> Also have a LOD on the way, shipping from EACE tomorrow and hoping to pair it with the BH sometime next week... wake up Singapore Post!


 
   

  [size=1.1em] Processed Through Sort Facility




  [size=1.1em] January 14, 2013, 12:36 pm[/size]


  [size=1.1em] SINGAPORE, SINGAPORE[/size]

 [size=1.1em]  [/size]



[/size]   
  I am in the same situation, meanwhile i am looking for a portable cans for this amp, i do have 2 full size for the house, but i wonder which can on the go will match this amp. Thinking maybe dt1350 or Shure 550 DJ or HFI 580?


----------



## Leonarfd

Once it was delivered at china post, it took 3 days to it was in Norway from china. Now it seems the package is in the declaring appartment in Oslo. And they are always slow, probably take a a week or two  I used the norwegian post tracking instead of ebay, since then I can see the details about the shipping more exactly.


----------



## dida2012

Quote: 





errboic said:


> OMG, its a BIG, BIG step up from the JDSLabs C421. And the battery last 8x more. Well worth the 175€.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, the E11 is sooo muddy!!! Never realized that after listening to the C&C BH. Best amp I've owned so far, outperforming the $180 C421 by quite a large margin.


 
   
  is this with an ipod or computer, what was your source and with what hp?


----------



## EXcomZkko

Better from C421? OMG.

Hey guys, could you be faster about writing your impressions?  This amp is exciting me.


----------



## marko93101

If they arrive any faster then yes. If not, no.


----------



## H20Fidelity

BH has some of the nicest bass detailing I have heard across all my sources, it takes the low end adding to it great texture and clarity, the entire amp has it's own flavour which is smooth, clear and exceptionally detailed right across the frequency range. You can use it for rocking out to EDM and blow your ear drums out or lower volumes embracing the added technical ability such as centre depth, imaging, speed. BH has it's own essence or flavour it adds to the music which is really _addictive._

The amp out performs my Hifiman HM-601 and Colorfly CK4 - C3's headphone outs, increase in resolution, detail and clarity is rather high, that should give you an idea of what to expect. I could hype the thread and say a lot more, but that's not what I'm here for. I'm here to let members do the talking, come to their own conclusions. However, this thread wasn't just created because I had something new, it was created because this amp outperforms it's price tag by quite a margin and leaves some other similar priced amps to _shame_. 

Just hang in there guy's you'll surely be rewarded.


----------



## waynes world

One of my sources is a Samsung galaxy s2 (Yamaha audio chip), another is my rockboxed clip zip, and another is my laptop + ELE DAC. Given those sources, would the BH aid in increasing the SQ?

I should mention that my headphones are jvc s500's and Uptowns (and xba3's and cheapo tdk mt300's).


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> One of my sources is a Samsung galaxy s2 (Yamaha audio chip), another is my rockboxed clip zip, and another is my laptop + ELE DAC. Given those sources, would the BH aid in increasing the SQ?
> 
> I should mention that my headphones are jvc s500's and Uptowns (and xba3's and cheapo tdk mt300's).




I've had good results amping Sansa Fuze, / Clip+ from headphone out and Colorfly C3, I imagine using ELE DAC would be interesting, there's a sure increase, especially if you use the sound field or low field switch. What the amp does is give you more body and weight, smooths out any grain that might be present at higher volumes giving a more refined quality to your music.

 With something like the Clip+ which I was just testing you can go much louder without peaks in the upper mid range. And again the bass, mid, treble detail also black space behind your music needs a constant mention. Certainly worth it imo, it can be a fun amp using the features or a very balanced one without them. 

Mine ran for 8 days (about 5 hours a day) yet still hadn't gone flat before I charged it yesterday. I'm trying to narrow out any possible issue of sound quality drop after X amount of hours but still cannot detect any differences.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> BH has some of the nicest bass detailing I have heard across all my sources, it takes the low end adding it with great texture and clarity, the entire amp has it's own flavour which is smooth, clear and highly detailed right across the frequency range. You can use it for rocking out to EDM and blow your ear drums out or lower volumes embracing the added technical ability such as centre depth, imaging, speed. BH has it's own essence or flavour it adds to the music on top which is really _addictive._
> 
> The amp out performs my Hifiman HM-601 and Colorfly CK4 - C3's headphone outs, increase in resolution, detail and clarity is rather high, that should give you an idea of what to expect. I could hype the thread and say a lot more, but that's not what I'm here for. I'm here to let members do the talking, come to their own conclusions. However, this thread wasn't just created because I had something new, it was created because this amp outperforms it's price tag by quite a margin and leaves some other similar priced amps to _shame_.
> 
> Just hang in there guy's you'll surely be rewarded.


 
   
  Have you heard the E12? Do you have any plans on hearing it? I'm gonna pick on up eventually for my own comparison (subjective) sake but I'm interested in knowing how it pairs by someone who's heard a multitue of amps.


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> Have you heard the E12? Do you have any plans on hearing it? I'm gonna pick on up eventually for my own comparison (subjective) sake but I'm interested in knowing how it pairs by someone who's heard a multitue of amps.




I was considering E12, I could of made that first test run FiiO offered, but the size and power output just seems total overkill for low impedance IEM's, I wouldn't use it. The 12 hours battery life really doesn't interest me, BH has a max output of 300mW + 300mW that's plenty enough for my applications, plus reading C&C was recommended over iBasso models and all the features really perked my interest. So I don't think so, with no offence to FiiO their products are focused at entry level to low mid tier, and they do that task well, however when someone craves the next step up without busting $200+ where were they to go?. C&C BH can fill that gap plus some more. I needed something a step above my previous experience with FiiO E11 and from what we're reading BH accomplishes this task. 

But I'll be more than happy for you to test E12 out.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Anybody that is waiting she any progress on the shipment tracking yet? I sent the eBay seller a message and he said not worry but he would check with the courier so no real update yet.


----------



## H20Fidelity

For buyers who bought through pollychen0306 on ebay, I was able to track my item using this site."

https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.track-trace.com%2Fpost&ei=IiX6UPOJOcOhlQWeg4DwCA&usg=AFQjCNFJR0cpc1UKBpKcLpNyR0_UDXZZ6g&sig2=dTdzN_S33pVddnjOz_ffGg&bvm=bv.41248874,d.dGI


----------



## Greed

I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these sweet amps, but I still haven't found anyone in this thread that has tested full sized headphones with it. Does anyone have any impressions with headphones such as the HD650's or LCD-2s? Only thing that is keeping me from buying one of these is I want the option to be able to use this amp with those headphones as I travel a lot.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

h20fidelity said:


> For buyers who bought through pollychen0306 on ebay, I was able to track my item using this site."
> 
> https://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&sqi=2&ved=0CDEQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.track-trace.com%2Fpost&ei=IiX6UPOJOcOhlQWeg4DwCA&usg=AFQjCNFJR0cpc1UKBpKcLpNyR0_UDXZZ6g&sig2=dTdzN_S33pVddnjOz_ffGg&bvm=bv.41248874,d.dGI




Bring me to the china ems site and then reenter my tracking number and says no data found still.


----------



## H20Fidelity

greed said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on one of these sweet amps, but I still haven't found anyone in this thread that has tested full sized headphones with it. Does anyone have any impressions with headphones such as the HD650's or LCD-2s? Only thing that is keeping me from buying one of these is I want the option to be able to use this amp with those headphones as I travel a lot.




I only use IEM's sorry, but if you contact this member, I think he was using full size headphone and can possibly give you an idea.

http://www.head-fi.org/u/4241/wje




zerocoolhifi said:


> Bring me to the china ems site and then reenter my tracking number and says no data found still.




What happens if you try your local country's tracking system? for example I used Australia post tracking and could trace mine there also.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Says delivery status not available when I select my country


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I've had good results amping Sansa Fuze, / Clip+ from headphone out and Colorfly C3, I imagine using ELE DAC would be impressive, there's a sure increase, especially if you use the sound field or low field switch. What the amp does is give you more body and weight, smooths out any grain that might be present at higher volumes giving a more refined quality to your music. With something like the Clip+ which I was just testing you can go much louder without peaks in the upper mid range. And again the bass, mid, treble detail also black space behind your music needs a constant mention. Certainly worth it imo, it can be a fun amp using the features or a very balanced one without them.
> 
> Mine ran for 8 days (about 5 hours a day) yet still did'n't go flat before I charged it yesterday. I'm trying to narrow out any possible issue of sound quality drop after X amount of hours but still cannot detect any differences.


 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## EXcomZkko

zerocoolhifi said:


> Says delivery status not available when I select my country




Have you tried 17track.net?


----------



## Leonarfd

Its out from customs and awaiting me on the post office, need to get back my objective 2 from my brother so I can compare it versus the transparent o2. Funny is that I got it trough tax free, so it ended up being 3 times cheaper than a a new Fiio E07K Andes in norway.


----------



## marko93101

Finally. Mine has arrived in Ireland. Should have it by Monday. Hope to god An Post take it, then I shouldn't be hit with any taxes or anything


----------



## Leonarfd

I'm no iem guy, but ive tested it with my Sony mdr-1r and my Beyerdynamic dt880 250ohm. I did not belive it would be so good. The amp are way than more powerful for my beyers, going to do some ab testing betwean my STX. Is it just me or the amp putting abit more pressure in the treble, I bet this will perform really well with some sennheiser hd650.
   
  The LF switch do put some more sub bass in the picture, would not say it enhance the bass much above 50-70Hz. But the overall bass(with and without LF switch) is much better controlled on the C&C BH than my Note2 without a amp for my Sony mdr-1r.
   
  Worth the money? yes without a doubt. When the e12 is out in Norway I will maybe order it try it and deliver it back just to compare it with the BH.
   
  Will post more impressions later after some more time usage, time to make some pizza and see a movie so that will be later or tomrorow 
   
  Might aswell post it, looks kinda small on my note2
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

   

  Edit: After alot more listening time I find it hard to listen to my Sony mdr-1r without this little thing, also when I plug it into my soundcard an Asus Xonar Essence STX and only use the dac trough RCA out it beats the headphone out for my beyers in sound quality. But my STX go louder but not needed for something in the 300ohm range. I will still say the little amp is absolutly worth the money. C&C bring on more goodies for us plz, maybe an tube amp


----------



## digirato

Having just purchased a FiiO E11 I'm very interested in hearing how people like their new C&C BH amps especially compared with the E11. The BH reviews sound superb so far and I'd just like to see how a larger cross section of users perceive it before pulling the trigger.
   
  I'm pleased with the E11 and not hearing any hiss but the higher detail and performance of the C&C BH would be worth it to me. Hopefully your amps and reviews will start to arrive soon.


----------



## Leonarfd

Can not hear any hiss with my headphones, btw i can hear more details on the C&C BH than my STX card. I did not have so high anticipation about it. Personly I only hoped to get a device with enough power so I can sit other places than just at my pc. Ordered some rca to rca and rca to 3.5mm jack, one for my STX and one for my receiver. Funny is that the quality of both is higher than my friend's monster cable that costed 10xtimes as much :S Choseal both. Only need my 6.3mm male to female to come with 1 meter extension so I dont have to go behind the pc switch betwean the stx card headphone jack and rca's


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Finally showing shipped, probably still 5 days out though - will be comparing it to my new Headstage Arrow 4G.


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Finally showing shipped, probably still 5 days out though - will be comparing it to my new Headstage Arrow 4G.


 
  Where did you get yours? I also want to buy one.


----------



## ozkan

Which seller ships faster on ebay?


----------



## H20Fidelity

ozkan said:


> Which seller ships faster on ebay?




http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/251050614620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I think most of us have bought from pollychen0306 on eBay.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Leonarfd's first impression added to the OP. (if you want to change it for a later impression just let me know)


----------



## wje

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Thanks!


 
   
  Umm ... who said you could post over here in this thread?


----------



## Apo0th3karY

So mine is "en route to Canada" as of the 14th. Hopefully I'll get it by the end of the week. Maybe it'll come around the same time as my FXZ200.
   
  One can only hope


----------



## dida2012

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> I think most of us have bought from pollychen0306 on eBay.


 
  I bought mine from Amazon.


----------



## ozkan

Is it a clear upgrade over E11 at detail and stage who owns both E11 and C&C?


----------



## H20Fidelity

ozkan said:


> Is it a clear upgrade over E11 at detail and stage who owns both E11 and C&C?




Yes, it is a clear upgrade over E11. I have own/owned both. 100% guaranteed.


Quotes from other members.



> Comparing it to my other similarly priced portable amps, I would definitely recommend the BH over the E11 and the Ibasso T5.







> Oh, the E11 is sooo muddy!!! Never realized that after listening to the C&C BH.


----------



## nick n

Waynenumm, you know it MIGHT be a GOOD IDEA to just go ahead and get this thing, then you won't have to simply live vicariously when reading this section. It will make your listening experience immensely more gratifying, so I am told. The answer is clear this is the answer to all your doubts,  just ask WJE he's had one before.
  Soon as I sell some cans this'll be in my collection as well. I have waited a year already, and now it is getting_ unbearable_, you know that same feeling you have right now.  Boy I bet those JVCs will sound gorgeous on this


----------



## waynes world

wje said:


> Umm ... who said you could post over here in this thread?




He he! We get around wje. It's hard to contain me lol!


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> Waynenumm, you know it MIGHT be a GOOD IDEA to just go ahead and get this thing, then you won't have to simply live vicariously when reading this section. It will make your listening experience immensely more gratifying, so I am told. The answer is clear this is the answer to all your doubts,  just ask WJE he's had one before.
> Soon as I sell some cans this'll be in my collection as well. I have waited a year already, and now it is getting _unbearable_, you know that same feeling you have right now.  Boy I bet those JVCs will sound gorgeous on this




All I need is for you to push me over the edge Nick... thanks buddy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> How much time does yours take to charge? Mine is charging since 12 hours and still charging... Can I interrupt this? :confused_face:




Mine is usually charged in around 2.5 hours. The red light should go out.

Here's some information about charging.



> Charge:
> Random power into the power outlet and the other end miniUSB plug into the amp 5V power jack, and can be automatically charged. Charging, P / C-color indicator light turns red, fast full when the lights dimmed or extinguished, full automatically stop charging. Air power, or been shelved indefinitely, need to charge more than 10 hours to full charge about 4-8 hours in normal use. Amp internal regulator, charge control circuit will not overcharge, over-discharge, and to ensure that the battery life. Amp can be a number of days to plug power. Batteries are nearly exhausted, P / C light to dark, to extinguish prompted the charge to try to charge ahead, to avoid battery exhaustion forget to recharge.
> If the amp is not being used for a long period, should be fully charged kept in a cool, dry place, and every 3-6 months once again full of empty electrical storage may damage the battery.





If the red light has not gone out after 12 hours I would be disconnecting your unit. Be sure to use the provided charger as well.



mogh3t0 said:


> Will it charge faster via electricity than USB?! I think they have sent me a 9V adapter. Does this work for Europe? It says 9v...





Yes, it will charge faster using the wall charger rather than USB port from computer. My wall charger is *5V 500mA*.

9V charger does not sound correct.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> So next time, I don't charge via USB? Or it needs to be charged via USB + Power?




Was your unit completely flat when it arrived? Mine had some charge already, If it was completely flat it can take 10 hours from the description here.



> *Air power, or been shelved indefinitely, need to charge more than 10 hours to full charge about 4-8 hours in normal use*




Are you sure it says 9V on the provided wall charger? Because unless others have the same mine is 5V, I'm not sure 9V is is correct.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> OK, I got na EU power adaptor. Charging as this is the first charge and I want it fully charged. Must be fast now as it was charging for 12 hours already : )




Yes, just let it fully charge using the wall charger, wait for red light to go out. 

My charger looks like this. 



Same?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> So, the 12 hour USB charge did nothing??
> 
> It was not flat, I've used til it ran out of power.




I really don't know sorry, I know USB is slower. I would just charge from wall adapter if conveniently available.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> The sound from the provided copper/silver cable is better than the LOD :O
> 
> More details. You hear sounds you can't with the LOD. Cymbals and percussion instruments sound much more real. Can you guys check this please?
> 
> I think all my Gheto will be buying this amp after some demo.




I just checked this and the included interconnect is actually pretty damn good. 

Included cable : more airy, better detailing, good clarity, but packed up much earlier at loud volume.

This cable: Less airy, more concentrated sound, punchier bass, slightly less detail control, goes louder before distortion. 

I don't know if the stock cable provided is copper/silver? Where did you read that?

However, it certainly just gave my recently purchased cable a sure run.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> I was told by C&C when I figured out that this is the same cable as ZO2.
> 
> The sound of saxophones... OMG!!! You must be kidding me :eek:




It doesn't sound like an ordinary copper cable that's for sure. I actually tried it when mine arrived and thought it was pretty good, there was something about it, but considering the thickness I discarded it and purchased another. I shall continue using this until my next silver plated cable arrives.

Yep, it sure is a very capable little amp! 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





mogh3t0 said:


> Ordered. Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think Chris's cable is of a different standard and known source. Doesn't make that one ant worse.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mogh3t0 said:


> Pay attention to the cymbals... It's poetry...!
> 
> 
> With this cable you can clearly notice the difference from the "Soundstage Field" switch, which was barely noticeable before. It really expands the sound to the other level, widening up instrument separation. I guess this feature is enabled by default on other high-end amps.





Dude, I just tried that with the stock cable and you're right! It sounds awesome with the switch on. Not like the other cables. How strange!

Full of info! 

Anyway, I'm on my iPod laying down so, enjoy. Sounds so chill right now with the sound field switch and my ambient dubstep.


----------



## Peco

Just bagged this on ebay after H2O's recommendation, can't wait to give this a listen


----------



## Magicman74

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I just checked this and the included interconnect is actually pretty damn good.
> 
> Included cable : more airy, better detailing, good clarity, but packed up much earlier at loud volume.
> 
> ...


 

 I'm not a big cable believer, after market is basically for " Bling", As far as the stock cable, I'm almost certain it's a 6 inch Choseal cable..  And they are FANTASTIC, Little Dot's ship with them....They are hard to find in smaller 6 inch sizes but they are dirt cheap and built great, very flexable as well...
   
  (Example)  http://www.amazon.com/Choseal-Q560A-3-5mm-Audio-Cable/dp/B00A7IYH5O/ref=sr_1_23?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1358699818&sr=1-23&keywords=choseal+3.5+male+to+3.5+male


----------



## H20Fidelity

magicman74 said:


> I'm not a big cable believer, after market is basically for " Bling", As far as the stock cable, I'm almost certain it's a 6 inch Choseal cable..  And they are FANTASTIC, Little Dot's ship with them....They are hard to find in smaller 6 inch sizes but they are dirt cheap and built great, very flexable as well...




Thanks for that.

I can certainly hear differences across the precious metals used (copper / silver / combination) and thickness of a cable, gauge etc, there's enough variation there for to believe in changes. However, I do agree one get's to a point where you're being snake oiled. I don't mind spending $40 - $50 if the cable is dressed nicely, that's about far as I'll go.




mogh3t0 said:


> I just can't listem to anything with SF off. It's a night and day difference! Actually it sounds more like stereo speakers than full size headpnones. I'm amazed.




 Spent some more time with the sound field switch, which does work very well with the included stock 2.5mm (diameter) 'magic cable' I like what it does, great for ambient music, as you said surround sound comes to mind with wider stage, imaging was flying around all over the place and obvious micro detail. however because I like a flat signature, it feels like I'm cheating, and with some albums I still prefer it off actually. Still....it's a very cool feature, one I can see people using full time.

As for the cable it's staying on my rig, however I do find it a little bright with some tracks, due to my colder IEM's, and I can't max out my volume as high, but the detail and control is a step up from the previous one I was using.


----------



## pngwn

Reading this thread really makes me itch to buy one! However, I have a few quick questions:
   

 Any ideas on how much of an improvement the BH would give to the sound of my AD900X? Or the AD700, if anyone has a pair lying around and can give some details. Am I wrong in thinking that amps and cans are very picky with each other (at least, in the sub $500 range)?
 Should I get an LOD?


----------



## oneoseven

It's funny how quickly things change between love and hate.. Sometimes I love this site and sometimes when it has me buying 100 dollar amps I hate it lol..  Hopefully I receive it within the 2 week time frame and I'll update when I do
   
  Pngwn, as for LOD's it's always preferable over going straight out of the headphone jack like I'll be forced to do.. You get a cleaner sound and if you are going to spend 100 dollars on an amp and over 100 on headphones why skimp on a cable if it will make it that much better?.. If this sounds even a bit less than people have made it out to be it'll still be noticeably better than the sound of your current output so match it up with an LOD and enjoy =)


----------



## pngwn

Yeah, that's what I figured. Probably gonna pull the trigger on a FiiO LOD and the C&C BH amp after my paycheck comes in a few days. And I definitely feel you on the love hate on this site. I'm only just starting to settle in with my AD900X and surfing around on the forums has me looking at amps and genre specific headphones ...


----------



## Leonarfd

Depends but for my low ohm heaphones they handle the bass more smoothly with the c&c bh


----------



## CJG888

I have heard a strong rumour here in China that C&C are about to launch a successor to the (now discontinued) TU portable tube amp. Does anyone know anything specific about this? Rumoured launch date is apparently February or March.....


----------



## Leonarfd

Interesting was about to order the bravo audio ocean. Benn eyeing it for amonth so i can try a tube amp.
Maybe ill wait now and get for the moment a can instead like the senn hd 25-1 ii as i can get it 50% off. Too many things i want.


----------



## mtntwg

One week since I placed my order, still dead tracking page...
  Tried both Singapore Post and 17track.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Okey dokey. I have maybe listened to this now amp for approx 2 hours and A/B`d with my P3 and Westone 4`s.
   
  I retract my initial statement of after 1 track this amp is no worse than my P3. 
  My new statement is, it is different and depending on what you are "used" to then that is why I am going to make comments on what I am "used to".
   
  I am used to a laid back spacious sound with superb instrument separation and soundstage (P3)
  The BH is not, it is more forward and condensed which I have quite liked for dance music but as I am not used to that I would need to brain train to that signature.
   
  If I use the LF switch I think "Ahh that`s what I am use to" but it makes male vocals sibilant somewhat and seems to affect he high region. That is what I find with the LH switch, it also adds a touch to the highs.
   
  I bought my P3 from Spud Harris (You will probably know who he is) with nearly the opamp configuration I have in my sig which I modified also with his help.
  I have also purchased the "Top kit" from another well known Headfi guru but that didn`t compare to the setup I had.
   
  With the above in mind, this amp was up against stiff competition and although does things well it just falls short for me. The only other amps I have had are the Fiio E5? and Gary`s Pav2. 
   
  This is all based on an Ipod 2nd Gen Itouch, my W4`s (MTPC coppers didn`t fair well) and 2 LOD`s.
   
  No doubt this is a capable amp and paired with a set of IEMS or cans that have good synergy then it will please quite a few. It has more power than you will ever need regardless of what you use imo.
   
  I will keep this as a backup for my iBasso but if you can get a 2nd hand P3 (discontinued) or another rolling amp with my configuration then you are not far away from audio heaven.
   
  Stu


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hi Sinth, we're going to have to ask you to leave the thread now. :tongue_smile:

That's cool dude, your opinion is respected and appreciated just like the others. May I ask how many hours your BH has done, 2 hours in total? Because if I remember rightly mine was a touch sibilant fresh out of the box (with the LF switch) but seemed to settle in after a day. It was one thing I kept an eye on before making the thread. I shall try again with my ipod touch 2G and see if it may be the pairing.


----------



## Leonarfd

With no switches except the high gain I find C&C BH better than my soundcard Asus STX with the dt880, I can probably change the opamps and then they are about the same. Good standpoint though as the Asus Stx is pretty good and closeto my O2(o2 is better ofc as neutral amp not always we want that), never had a portable device before so cant compare with much. Also the LF switch does give an effect but not much on bigger cans. It is more noticable on my iem yamaha eph-100.


----------



## McMess

Just arrived! Testing
   
  ATH-WS55
  LG Optimus 2x with Voodoo sound driver and Poweramp player
  C&C BH


----------



## H20Fidelity

Someone's handy with the camera!


----------



## wje

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Someone's handy with the camera!


 
   
  Yes, quite good indeed.  I love B&W photos.  Plus, I see the member has the K267 Tiesto, so I'm also thinking the bass boost on the amp isn't used.  Just a suspicion.


----------



## marko93101

On one tracking site it says it's on route to Ireland, on another it's saying no info ;____________;


 I'm far to excited to be patient


----------



## brunk

pngwn said:


> Yeah, that's what I figured. Probably gonna pull the trigger on a FiiO LOD and the C&C BH amp after my paycheck comes in a few days.



I just pulled the trigger on those two items myself lol! I also purchased a pair of Sony MH1C for $40 shipped. All of this will be hooked up to a RockBoxed iPod Classic 7th gen. *Anyone have other recommendations for some synergistic headphones that may be a little colder than the MH1C's?*


----------



## goodvibes

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Okey dokey. I have maybe listened to this now amp for approx 2 hours and A/B`d with my P3 and Westone 4`s.
> 
> I retract my initial statement of after 1 track this amp is no worse than my P3.
> My new statement is, it is different and depending on what you are "used" to then that is why I am going to make comments on what I am "used to".
> ...


 
  It would be tough to beat something already voiced to to your preference. I don't doubt it may just also be better as configured. It's also fatter and costlier.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The BH is probably a good thing for those on a budget that don't want to play with their purchase.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Mine is still sitting in China - shipped but has not left there yet.


----------



## mtntwg

Finally some action! 8 days...
   
_INFORMATION RECEIVED 
 (This is not an acknowledgment of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)_
   
What the hell does that mean?


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Hi Sinth, we're going to have to ask you to leave the thread now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  lol  I was actually a little apprehensive posting my findings and glad you took them on face value mate. I will give the amp some dead hours and see if anything changes after about 50 of them.
   
  Just want to reiterate that my view is not a large negative towards this amp, just my findings. I am sure if I went through numerous pairings I would come across a pair of phones that worked really well with it. I just don`t have those.
  It was worth the £65 to get to listen to it.
   
  Stu


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





goodvibes said:


> It would be tough to beat something already voiced to to your preference. I don't doubt it may just also be better as configured. It's also fatter and costlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Very true mate.


----------



## mpawluk91

I bought it too lol damn still waiting tho. Gonna be using ipod video dual locked to the c&c bh with a fiio L9 LOD. I think it'll be small enough to fit in my pocket comfortably and with rockbox using replaygain this is gonna be a real treat. Never had a dap amp tho. VERY EXCITED to see what the UE 6000 does now 

Yeah baby


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Mine has made it to the US, should be just a few more days till it gets here.


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> Mine has made it to the US, should be just a few more days till it gets here.


How funny would it be it was the worst amp ever lol so many people just bought it. Everyone would be like **** you h20 fidelity 

EVERYONE GRAB YOUR TORCHES AND PITCHFORKS WERE GOING TO AUSTRALIA!!!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

And mine is in Canada.


----------



## marko93101

Guy told me delivery was 15-30 days if you didn't pick the 30$ option(which he pays half, or so he says). Now I is sad


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Well mine is supposedly xpresspost canada post which is pretty quick so if I don't get it by the end of the week, ill be surprised.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

.


----------



## mtntwg

Have a package waiting. I pray to all Gods that it's the BH... Otherwise it's my LOD.


----------



## Leonarfd

Im now listening with my new rca to 3.5mm minijack cable and im so so satisfied over the buy of this little amp. I prefer it over my Asus STX headphone output. It sounds really clear and nice, the litle bass boost on the LF switch is really enjoyable with electronic music on my beyers. Giving the beyers that itte extra sub bass, but this is mosly the ony genre I feel it is needed with alest for the d880. Tried a pair dt990 600ohm aswell and they power that aswell easy and good with my dac portion out from my STX, but it is not enough for very high volume on my mobile minijack out to power them.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Guy told me delivery was 15-30 days if you didn't pick the 30$ option(which he pays half, or so he says). Now I is sad


 
  I can confirm it was probably 10 days including a weekend so don`t worry too much.


----------



## Leonarfd

I always try and forget about the stuff im ordering from asia as it is always very random on time delivering. For example I ordered 2 cables from usa to norway 5 days ago and they arrived same day as my rca cable from china that was 20 days ago


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> I always try and forget about the stuff im ordering from asia as it is always very random on time delivering. For example I ordered 2 cables from usa to norway 5 days ago and they arrived same day as my rca cable from china that was 20 days ago


 
   
  +1
   
  Always unreliable. 
   
  But in other news my BH is in Canada...... But in Vancouver stuck in customs. Eventually when it gets out it'll be 1-3 days before it's in my hands because tracking is telling me it's Xpresspost. *fingers crossed*


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> I can confirm it was probably 10 days including a weekend so don`t worry too much.


 
  I'm getting so excited for this


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> I'm getting so excited for this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!


 
   
  Me too!
   
  Ron f-ing Swanson.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leonarfd said:


> Im now listening with my new rca to 3.5mm minijack cable and im so so satisfied over the buy of this little amp. I prefer it over my Asus STX headphone output. It sounds really clear and nice, the litle bass boost on the LF switch is really enjoyable with electronic music on my beyers. Giving the beyers that itte extra sub bass, but this is mosly the ony genre I feel it is needed with alest for the d880. Tried a pair dt990 600ohm aswell and they power that aswell easy and good with my dac portion out from my STX, but it is not enough for very high volume on my mobile minijack out to power them.




Thanks for your impressions Leonarfd. This amp has become something I won't listen to music without anymore, It makes my DAP's sound underpowered, lacking in resolution. Plus I don't get that smooth transition and added detail without it. It makes my DAP's headphone outs sound rather average actually, I'm really glad I decided to give it a try for the community, I don't think many people would be disappointed. It really does make E11 sound muddy and veiled compared, different world completely. 

Looking forward to some others giving their opinion.


----------



## pngwn

Just pulled the trigger and ordered the BH from Polly-chen :] super excited to try out my AD900X with them! Already bought a FiiO L10 LOD in anticipation.


----------



## mpawluk91

How would u say the c&c bh stacks up against the pico slim?


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> How would u say the c&c bh stacks up against the pico slim?





 I havent heard that amp sorry, I can say I prefer C&C BH over E11 and JDS Cmoy BB by quite a large margin. How it fairs next to more expensive amps is yet to be seen exactly, that's hopefully what some others can tell us eventually. The power is in their hands.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Mine should show up tomorrow and I will be comparing it to my Headstage Arrow...


----------



## H20Fidelity

zerocoolhifi said:


> Mine should show up tomorrow and I will be comparing it to my Headstage Arrow...




Looking forward to it.


----------



## marko93101

So... Mine finally arrived. I really wish I had the knowledge to do this amp justice. Sadly, I don't. The easiest way I can describe the LF and SF switches are voodoo magic. 
  While I admit, they aren't suited to every song, when they do suit, they are unbelievable. I admit, the headphones I have aren't exactly top tier. They're nothing major, but with the budget of a unemployed student, they do what I need. Superlux HD-668B, Denon AH-D1100 and Allesandros MS-1i. Along with some R1s (IEMs). What I can say definitely and undoubtedly is that it brings my cans to life. Provides a new lease of life. They feel dull straight out of the DAP now, or out of the E6. 
   
   
  TL;DR


----------



## Apo0th3karY

And mine are still in customs


----------



## cel4145

Anybody with experience with the O2 and the C&C BH have any comparison thoughts? I just got the ODAC, and I would go for the C&C BH because of the long life, bass EQ, and soundfield option if the SQ is comparable.


----------



## Leonarfd

The o2 is more transparent, the BH is not 100% transparent to my ears. But for an portable amp it is really nice and it costs 99usd. For me as ive explained before the LF switch is more effective with iems than with headphones. But it helps on headphones aswell it gives that little extra subbass that makes you enjoy sertain genres more. Soundfield button did help on my yamaha iems makiung it sound more open, but I prefered to not use it on cans. So if you are looking for the best performance go for o2, if you want soemthing to be portable that you can take with you easyily get the BH. just my two cents on it.


----------



## cel4145

Hmmm...That makes it a tough decision between the O2 and the BH. I don't have the extra battery life, and I would mostly use it with full sized cans. Although it doesn't have to be completely transparent. I'm looking for better than what my Xonar STX headphone output was doing. If it's cleaner than that, might do the trick.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

She arrived in the mail today. 10 days to day from order to arrival in the US. Unboxing pictures.






  The unit itself is a very nice build. Switches on back are very tight and secure. Jacks could be a little tighter for my taste but solid none the less.Volume control is nice as well, maybe a hair tighter while turning but hopefully it won't move while in pocket as I don't think I have even made it past 1/4 turn before I could see my ears getting blown out. A little thinner than my iPhone and about 2/3 the length so a very nice size. USB cable, wall charger, mini to mini cable, 2 rubber bands and a couple of colored fish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Initial sound impressions coming soon...


----------



## EXcomZkko

zerocoolhifi said:


> Initial sound impressions coming soon...




Looking forward to it. :rolleyes:


----------



## marko93101

Can someone tell me what those red and yellow fish shaped objects are? I got a blue one in mine o.o


----------



## H20Fidelity

Congrats guy's!

When you have settled in with your amp, please try your X10 using output 2 on high gain with the LF switch on. For some reason they behave very differently compared to output 1 becoming very clear and detailed, while some of that bass bloat disappears, they sound much more balanced when I tried. yet my other Hybrid behaved in an opposite fashion. Unfortunately my X10 are currently lost in the postal system somewhere. I'm also very interested how your GR07 MK2 perform.




marko93101 said:


> Can someone tell me what those red and yellow fish shaped objects are? I got a blue one in mine o.o




They are for wrapping your IEM cables around.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I will give that a shot tonight, only tried my GR02 so far with all the standard settings and output 1.


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> I will give that a shot tonight, only tried my GR02 so far with all the standard settings and output 1.


 
  zerocoolhifi, what is your opinion about the sound quality of the amp? Do you think that it is worth?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Listening Impressions:
  First set with RE0, low gain, SF and LF off. First word that comes to mind is clean. Very sound stage listening to some 1000 kbs FLAC. Very bright sound, not sibilant but you do not need any more treble that what is here, this may mellow out a bit with some burn as I am only about 3 hours into me first session. No recessed highs here. Very good high instrument separation but I think when you get some more hours in it, you will get more separation as I could I hear of few of the high freqs running together. Lows and mids are very tight with good separation. Remember this is with both SF and LF off and yes there could be some more low and mids to warm the sig up a bit. This is one powerful little amp, powers IEMs no problem, with about 2/3s still to go on the volume knob and on low gain, high gain with cans should be no problem.
   
  Hit the LF switch - there is that low end and more lush mids, maybe could use a bit more hit and tightness on toms but still overall very nice impact. Its kind of a universal low boost.
   
  Again the detail is just incredible, with Seether - Fallen, you can really hear the different instruments and the vocals are lush - Loving the accuracy. Just does everything better than say an E6.
   
  There is definitely something to this output 1 and 2 thing - Gain is different as I need to go almost double on the volume meter but the highs are tamed a bit here which is actually a good thing and the soundstage is much wider here unless that has something to do the tamer highs - low end also seems a bit tighter which is also good. this would be the preferred headphone output as you have better sound and more control over the volume level.
   
  Turn on the SF switch - This is certainly Music voodoo - whoa does the soundstage widen but it may add a bit more to the top end of which there is already plenty.
   
  Throw in the X10's, High Gain, LF on, SF off - Makes the low end on the X10s sing, great sub bass, tight and punchy mids, listening to Spoon - The Underdog, may be the best I have heard these X10s sound I think the X10s can sound a little veiled at times and I think this amp can open up that top end quite nicely. Throw on a little Volbeat - Heaven nor Hell and man oh man that low end is phenominal but again just a hair too much on the high end.
   
  Lets chuck in the GR07 BEs - Same setting as above - well hello low end and these baby's can handle the high end quite well, not even hint of getting sibilant. Best with the mids so far. Threw in a little 1200 micrograms - Acid for Nothing. Welcome to the clarity, give me just a bit more on the low end and a touch less of the high end (which can be done with EQ very easily).
   
  Overall this is quite and impressive amp, great form factor, nice features, sound quality is excellent, great power, clarity. I see a couple things that rate it a little lower (and both are just slight critiques): 1. Maybe a little bright on the high end for some but I am a V shaped guy and quite like it and I think it will tame down a bit with some burn. 2. Could use just a bit more punch in the mids and sub end but I am just being picky here. The LF switch is not coming off anytime soon. Keep in mind some of my comments have a little do with using my Headstage Arrow as a guide which I will do a separate comparison there but one is $100 and the other is $300. Anyone looking for a portable Amp and wants a little something more than a Fiio etc. will love this little baby and I can't really think of another one in the price range that would compare. Oh yeah and I still have not even charged it yet just using the juice that it came with. More to come...


----------



## EXcomZkko

zerocoolhifi, congratulations and thanks for opinions.

I'm confused about sinergy of this amp with Triple.fi's. Upper mids and highs may be uncomfortable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

@~ zerocoolhifi: Is that a 100% silver LOD you're using? Silver tends to brighten the signal, I found it a touch cold for my tastes sticking to silver plated. I'm wondering if the combination of your source / silver LOD is pushing that high end over the edge slightly. If you have L9 there or copper cable give it a try... If it's only minimal like you're describing try changing out your cable, let us know when you have time. Treble with Colorfly C3 is probably the brightest I've heard BH but still wasn't enough to mention, that was using copper and silver plated cables. I actually find the amp a touch warm and another member neutral, our sources and LOD's play a big part in what we're hearing.


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





excomzkko said:


> zerocoolhifi, congratulations and thanks for opinions.
> 
> I'm confused about sinergy of this amp with Triple.fi's. Upper mids and highs may be uncomfortable.


 
  I think there won't be any sinergy problem with your Triple.fi's. I pulled the trigger on these little monster. Thanks zerocoolhifi.


----------



## BustyBloke

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> @~ zerocoolhifi: Is that a 100% silver LOD you're using? Silver tends to brighten the signal, I found it a touch cold for my tastes sticking to silver plated. I'm wondering if the combination of your source / silver LOD is pushing that high end over the edge slightly. If you have L9 there or copper cable give it a try... If it's only minimal like you're describing try changing out your cable, let us know when you have time. Treble with Colorfly C3 is probably the brightest I've heard BH but still wasn't enough to mention, that was using copper and silver plated cables. I actually find the amp a touch warm and another member neutral, our sources and LOD's play a big part in what we're hearing.


 
  Absolutely agree re the silver LOD. I have the exact same LOD! It boosts the treble significantly.
   
   

   
  From left to right:
   
*FiiO LOD:* pretty neutral.
*The Orangey Thing: *I think it's just thick copper? Not really sure what it is made of, but it definitely "warms" up the signal.
*?% Silver LOD:* very bright and brings out lots of top end detail. Can be a wee bit fatiguing with certain IEMs or songs.
*C&C BH:* velcro'ed to an iPod Classic w/ case.


----------



## Techno Kid

I ordered me a pair of the C&C BH so I'm looking forward to hearing them and comparing them to the E11 and E6 I have.  I'm also looking at getting a DAP that I can use a LOD with because I'm guessing you get better SQ that way.  I'd like to get an iPod Classic or maybe a Nano but not the new one as they changed the line out for some reason.


----------



## brunk

techno kid said:


> I ordered me a pair of the C&C BH so I'm looking forward to hearing them and comparing them to the E11 and E6 I have.  I'm also looking at getting a DAP that I can use a LOD with because I'm guessing you get better SQ that way.  I'd like to get an iPod Classic or maybe a Nano but not the new one as they changed the line out for some reason.


I personally recommend the iPod Classic over other sub $300 DAPs. You can RockBox it and it come with 160 gb storage, or you can buy one on ebay thats modded with even more space. The LOD is good, and its also compatible with many car stereo receivers that are iDevice friendly.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> I ordered me a pair of the C&C BH so I'm looking forward to hearing them and comparing them to the E11 and E6 I have.  I'm also looking at getting a DAP that I can use a LOD with because I'm guessing you get better SQ that way.  I'd like to get an iPod Classic or maybe a Nano but not the new one as they changed the line out for some reason.


 
  I use an old iPhone 4 and turn on Airplane mode so it is only a player for me all the time. Installed EQ and Capriccio apps and love their functionality and SQ. Get to use all my itunes playlists as well as play my FLAC files.
   
  @ ~ TechnoKid - you notice I threw in a little 1200 micrograms for you?
   
  Most of my tests were done through a copper cable out of the high bit rate sound card, I did switch occasionally to my iphone, same source music and FLACs through my Silver LOD and noticed the same characteristics. I will switch to my Fiio LOD and A/B using the silver - I think I will also order 'orange thingy' as well but did want to try a silver cable to see what the hype was about. Keep in mind I am a V Shaped guy (but steal my mids either) and have my stuff EQed (ever so slightly) that way. So I can dial that top back just a touch. The highs were in no means bad, but I do not need any more there and it is just good info in case someone who likes a real warm and smoother top end would be interested in those observations.
   
  @ ` H2OFidelity - have you noticed any change in the Sound Sig after some hours on the amp?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

@ ~ BustyBloke - can you point me to that Orangey Thingy, I like the looks of that one and would like to get one?


----------



## Techno Kid

Thanks for the suggestions, I think I'm either going to get a classic iPod that I'll RockBox (I never thought I'd get an iPod, ever, I'm not a huge Apple fan) or get the Colorfly CK4 because I think it looks like a good PMP and Colorfly are known to have good SQ.


----------



## BustyBloke

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> @ ~ BustyBloke - can you point me to that Orangey Thingy, I like the looks of that one and would like to get one?


 
   
  I bought it in a local store in Hong Kong (same place I purchased the C&C BH and that Silver LOD). I know that some of these local HK shops have Ebay shops that ship internationally, but I'm not really sure who is who.
   
  This is a link to their site featuring the cable question but with 3.5 mm jacks on both ends: http://www.mingo-hmw.com/home/goods.php?id=1951 . Can't seem to find one with the LOD though. They don't have a complete list of all their actual products on their website. My one has a straight 3.5 mm jack, but I have also seen one with a right-angle jack.
   
  It turns out it does have a proper name after all: "*Ghadmes Germany high quality 3.5 copper plus silver-wrapped signal wire*". I went ahead and Googled "Ghadmes LOD" but couldn't find anything remotely useful. Something probably got lost in translation.
   
  I suppose that any silver coated copper LOD will have similar sonic characteristics? But if you are attracted to its orangey visual appeal, I don't know where else to look, unfortunately.
   
  Perhaps the vendor who sold you your Silver LOD will also have the Orangey Thingy? I suspect that they are made by the same company/people in the PRC. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## H20Fidelity

zerocoolhifi said:


> @ ` H2OFidelity - have you noticed any change in the Sound Sig after some hours on the amp?




The only thing I noticed out of the box was a _slight _hint of sibilance using the LF switch on some tracks, which settled within an hour or two. Apart from that I haven't been able to detect any changes personally.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Put a few more hours in on the Amp and I can say that I am even more impressed now. Mainly stuck with my X10s and I can say this will be my go to amp for these IEMs as it really unveils the vocals and the details are just fantastic. I am still of the same opinion that I would love just a hair more mids and bass but don't take that is there are not there, just that I would like a little more. Have settled in on high gain setting and SF on with headphone out number 2. The main thing that this amp has is details and clarity. Some other amps might detail more of the background instruments better but this is really quite good. bass is very punchy and tight. I do believe I feel the 'just a touch over the top on the highs' may be backing off now with a little time in on the amp.
   
  I did do some A/B with the fiio L9 and my Silver LOD. I cannot say the fiio was warmer or that the silver was brighter but what I can say is the silver has better detail, clarity and hit. Just gave my fiio to my son so there.
   
  I know I still owe a comparison to my Headstage Arrow but I want to give the BH a run through on its own first. This thing is fantastic and the price is just another added bonus.
   
  Oh yeah and I am still running on the charge that the unit came with


----------



## MusicalChillies

I pretty much agree with your findings. I still can`t have either the SF or LF switch on due to the added top end but I still do not have many hours on it.
  I find the mids forward and the whole sound more compact and less "3D" like but I will give this amp a chance and just see how it ends up.
  Still a bargain at the price.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Can anyone say what trance sounds like on this amp?
   
  Here is some guest mix I did a while back:
 https://soundcloud.com/liftedandreas/mark-winstanley-northern


----------



## Noahjaws

Is there a difference between this and the C&C BK?  They both have the same description on amazon, yet they are ~$20 cheaper.


----------



## H20Fidelity

noahjaws said:


> Is there a difference between this and the C&C BK?  They both have the same description on amazon, yet they are ~$20 cheaper.




C&C BH is the upgraded version of BK, using more components inside. If you look at this post you can see pictures of the internals. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/60#post_9029035

Using eBay listings, BH is only around $10 greater than BK so seems the logical choice. To my awareness no-one here has tested BK version.


----------



## mtntwg

After exactly two weeks from order date it's finally here! And wow... I'm blown away. Just unboxed it and been listening to a few different songs. It's like day and night compared to the D-Zero, which now sounds like a big muffled quilt between you and the source.

The highs are so much more clean yet still very smooth, a tad sibilant which I hope will be better after some burn-in. Percussion sounds veeery open and clear. When I switch to the D-Zero it sounds like a Coca Cola can.

The mids widens and becomes more accurate, guitars gets that extra edgy and controlled tone, voices sounds amazing and life like, feels like they're right by your ear. Drums are unreal, dreamlike. Listen to Run Like Hell from Pink Floyd's album Pulse and you know what I mean...

The lows were the first thing I noticed was different, they go even further down and feels more tight and smooth, not muddy at all.

The SF switch makes wonders, really subtle change but still insanely noticable for some weird reason, Bon Iver sounds like heaven with this.

The LF switch works amazing too. The SE215 is quite rich with bass already but the switch makes it complete. Much thicker sound but still keeps the airiness.

Soundstage and separation is much better, wider and you can spot the instruments and small sounds better, the SF switch helps even more here.

I love the build quality, feels robust and the coating is great compared to the matte D-Zero which also feels a bit flimsy now.
The input and outputs could be a little tighter though.

Did my best to "review" this after just 40 minutes, will probably update in a week or two.

*Edit:* Crystal Castles - Pale Flesh with both LF/SF on sounds so damn good it makes me smile. The bass is like a punch in the face, both in depth and impact, and still the mids and highs sounds clear as a bell.


----------



## brunk

^^ nice looking kit you have there. I ordered a C&C BH a week ago, so i hope i have swift shipping like you did. I also have the iPod Classic 7th gen. Only difference will be the iem's and those will be the VSONIC GR07 MKII's. I have a feeling it will be something special... 

Cheers!


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





brunk said:


> ^^ nice looking kit you have there. I ordered a C&C BH a week ago, so i hope i have swift shipping like you did. I also have the iPod Classic 7th gen. Only difference will be the iem's and those will be the VSONIC GR07 MKII's. I have a feeling it will be something special...
> 
> Cheers!


 

 Thanks! I bet it will be great! Leaned towards GR07 at first, but it seemed better to leave my savings account alone and go for the SE215


----------



## brunk

mtntwg said:


> Thanks! I bet it will be great! Leaned towards GR07 at first, but it seemed better to leave my savings account alone and go for the SE215 :rolleyes:


Lol i almost went with the SE215, but its really just known as a good price/performance IEM. I'm in the other "camp" that I didnt want to waste money on something i would just throw away or be unsatisfied with it. Plus, it will bring the source and amp to its potential. Found them for $150 too so its not a huge price jump like some companies that just gouge you. Anyways, great mind think alike!


----------



## digirato

*mtntwg*
   
How difficult was it to stretch the straps around both units? I thought I read they were too small to expand around much more than the BH alone. Wonder if they switched to larger elastic bands. Thought I might go with velcro but it looks like I can use the bands just like your photos show.
   
Thanks for the preliminary review and photos. Glad to hear it doesn't disappoint. 
   
Can't wait for mine to arrive. They are "in transit".


----------



## H20Fidelity

I am also rather surprised to see those bands stretched over an ipod.

I was under the impression they would not stretch that far.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I will try and get them over the BH tonight and see if i can get it to work.


----------



## nick n

maybe it helps to stretch them a bunch like blowing balloons(?)


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't want to stretch mine in fear of them not working as feet around the amp.

The ol 'what's stretched can't be unstretched'


----------



## zerocoolhifi

No problem getting the bands over my iPhone and the amp, just pulled with two fingers to get them to let loose a bit and they went right on nice and snug. Pulled them off, and not sure if they went back to the same size but they seemed to. Was able to use them again just a feet for the amp. Maybe if I would leave them on the iPhone and amp longer they stay a little more stretched and be loose as just feet. I will use them with my headstage arrow as well so I can switch between them.


----------



## qilto

What is the difference between the two outputs? Also, for some reason I can use my Hifiman RE-272s with this amp without using the balanced to unbalanced adapter. The amp isn't a balanced source is it?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Shouldnt be balanced so not sure that set of phones would react that way. From what I can tell there is different level of output from the 2 outputs. Output 1 seems to be more power while output 2 seems to be a cleaner sound, more control over the volume level and just better sound all around for me.


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Lol i almost went with the SE215, but its really just known as a good price/performance IEM. I'm in the other "camp" that I didnt want to waste money on something i would just throw away or be unsatisfied with it. Plus, it will bring the source and amp to its potential. Found them for $150 too so its not a huge price jump like some companies that just gouge you. Anyways, great mind think alike!


 
   
  Great minds indeed! Now that I recently got a raise at work I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the GR07 anyway, real eager to hear them. Next paycheck! *Edit:* they go for $153 now on eBay... frustrating.
    
  Quote:


digirato said:


> *mtntwg*
> 
> How difficult was it to stretch the straps around both units? I thought I read they were too small to expand around much more than the BH alone. Wonder if they switched to larger elastic bands. Thought I might go with velcro but it looks like I can use the bands just like your photos show.
> 
> ...


 
   
  On the BH alone they are a little loose, but with the iPod it's a perfect fit, very tight but not hard to get them in place. I even have some rubber feet between the units so that adds about 3 mm.


----------



## Leonarfd

About to make a leather case or silicone for my BH if I got spare time soon. Just want something more secure so I can have it together with my mobile without being afraid of it scratching the note 2. Was thinking of a sleeve for it.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quick update, after listening last night after another 5 hours of burn in, it has settled down on the top end. Still can`t flick any switch but it has improved to the point of little sibilance.
  Very interested to hear if there is more improvement to come. Quietly impressed.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Quick update, after listening last night after another 5 hours of burn in, it has settled down on the top end. Still can`t flick any switch but it has improved to the point of little sibilance.
> Very interested to hear if there is more improvement to come. Quietly impressed.


 
  Have you considered getting a pure copper LOD? It will give you a smoother treble and should reduce the sibilance.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Used the Fii0 L3 since I received this amp (which I believe is just ohfc Cu).  As I mentioned things are sounding better (smoother) and would be great to get to the point of sticking that LF switch on to boost the lower range without affecting the highs.
   
  What is definitely true is that burn in has calmed that top edge. Did`t realise that amps could alter with time but appear to.


----------



## kova4a

Well for some reason the fiio lods and interconnects do accentuate the highs - a pure copper lod gives smoother treble


----------



## mtntwg

Plugged in the pc speakers (Audio Pro Addon Two) to the iPod/BH for fun. Let's just say it's gonna be hard to go back to the D-Zeros DAC... Never any hiss or spark from highs, not even on metal/weird noise music and lower bitrate mp3's. Bass goes really low and still not crackling with the LF switch on. And now with two options for the volume they can play louder than from the computer, still not crackling.
   
  Weird little machine.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Ugh.
   
  This is frustrating. My BH is still stuck in customs since the 23rd. Is it fair for me to call to see what the hold up is?


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Ugh.
> 
> This is frustrating. My BH is still stuck in customs since the 23rd. Is it fair for me to call to see what the hold up is?


 
   
  You should call, mine was in customs for one day.


----------



## Leonarfd

Customs can take time, atlest in my country. I would not temper them with a call, I hav ewaited for things up to 3 weeks at the most in customs.


----------



## Bill-P

So here are some quick notes before I get my Fiio E12 later this week:
   
  1) Output 1 is louder, warmer, and has a smaller soundstage. Output 2 is tinnier, cleaner, and has a larger soundstage.
   
  2) LF switch with Output 1 cleans up midrange and upper frequencies, plus boosts bass. LF switch with Output 2 does about the same thing but also boosts high frequencies instead of just cleaning.
   
  3) SF switch with Output 1 boosts treble and then expands soundstage width. SF switch with Output 2 just expands soundstage width. But treble boost with SF switch with Output 1 is not as drastic as treble boost with LF switch with Output 2.
   
  4) So if all of the above hasn't made it clear yet: Output 1 and Output 2 do actually output different sound. If sibilance is a problem, I think switching to Output 1 + turning off SF would help.
   
  5) Output 2 with gain can cause the amp to clip at relatively low volume. When that happens, the amp protests with very unpleasant static, so I'd think... unless you are trying to drive some really high impedance cans, it's better to leave gain off. I get plenty enough volume from Output 2 without gain (42 Ohm headphones).
   
  6) The soundstage width boost resulting from SF switch is very noticeable. The difference in soundstage between Output 1 and Output 2 is not very noticeable. But the difference in clarity between Output 1 and Output 2 is very noticeable.
   
  7) Having the amp charged for 15 minutes allows it to keep singing (at max volume) for the next 4 hours. Continuously!
   
  8) Bass boost from having the LF switch on is pretty drastic. It's almost way too much. I'm having a hard time listening to certain songs at high volume.
   
  Edit: and the actual review will have to wait until I get the Fiio E12, of course. So this isn't a review. Just some observations. I'll throw in some quick comparisons with E11, E7, E17, E10, C421, and O2 as well... but take some of those with a grain of salt since they come from memory. (I no longer have E11, C421, or O2)


----------



## SkyBleu

Should I get this for my Clip+, H20Fidelity?


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Should I get this for my Clip+, H20Fidelity?




I've had decent results with Clip+, yes.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Hah! So I checked my shipping last night before going to bed. Still in Vancouver at customs
   
  I wake up this morning. It's on a truck. I go downstairs. It's in my mail box. 
   
  JOYOUS DAY! I haven't even used it yet, but dang is it small. Smaller than i though it'd be even from user pics...
   
  One minor build gripe I have is the ins and outs don't 'grip' the 3.5 jacks very well.... Loose female end, if you will... Minor but might be an issue for me. Also not sure how the L9 will work ergonomically with the outputs. Seems a similar issue as with the E12. Not sure how to orient the bands either. I have a leather wallet type case fo my iPod Touch so I think i need velcro pads for attachment. 
   
  I figure these little fish things are cord wraps. The tail/mouth have nice cinches to hold in place. I think this will be useful for my IEMs, not so much for my kevlar V-Moda cable. 
   
Initial impressions to come later. I don't know how I'm able to be so patient to listen to it after being so impatient for it to be in my hands.... (The girlfriend HATES when I listen to headphones with her around, which is why all my hp listening is portable)


----------



## MusicalChillies

Tried the amp last night using the headphone out of the Ipod touch to the amp via the supplied cable. Stuck it on high gain/LF and it sounded erm, bang on, better than the LOD setup. Been thinking about it all day and trying to convince myself that I am wrong. Bizarre.
   
  Go ahead, try it, tell me I am daft.
  Stu


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Tried the amp last night using the headphone out of the Ipod touch to the amp via the supplied cable. Stuck it on high gain/LF and it sounded erm, bang on, better than the LOD setup. Been thinking about it all day and trying to convince myself that I am wrong. Bizarre.
> 
> Go ahead, try it, tell me I am daft.
> Stu


 
   
  I'm gonna be doing lots of experimenting for the next couple of weeks, LOD vs hp out > vs various switches and outputs > M-100 vs FXZ200.
   
  The only issue with that is one of my iPod touch's hp out is broken, and th\at's the 64gb one, where the other one is 32gb, and doesn't have much of what I'd like on it. So I'm mostly going to stick with LOD for that reason, but gonna see how hp out does with my other iPod Touch, just for good measure.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Something I noticed, and I'll quickly note
   
  LOD > GC on > OUT2
   
  I get a nice detailed signal this way, but the SF switch has MUCH less effect than any other configuration I've tried so far. If I turn off GC, and volume match to where I was with GC on, then turn SF on and off, it' affect the sound better than with GC on, and I prefer it to OUT1 that way. 
   
   
   
   
   
  This thing is *MAGICAL*


----------



## blueangel2323

Dammit Head-Fi, now I'm tempted to blow money on this thing in addition to all the headphones I want! The only thing "saving" me is the fact that I do most of my listening outdoors while I'm walking around, so 1) background noise will probably negate much of the improvement in sound over not using an amp, and 2) my main player is an iPhone and using an amp will prevent me from using the remote/mic on the cord.
   
  Quote:


bill-p said:


> 2) LF switch with Output 1 cleans up midrange and upper frequencies, plus boosts bass. *LF switch with Output 2 does about the same thing but also boosts high frequencies *instead of just cleaning.


 
  Does it boost lower treble (7-12k) or upper treble (12k+), or both? I'm a basshead so there can never be enough sub bass, as long as it doesn't make the mid bass boomy or warm up the lower mids too much.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Dammit Head-Fi, now I'm tempted to blow money on this thing in addition to all the headphones I want! The only thing "saving" me is the fact that I do most of my listening outdoors while I'm walking around, so 1) background noise will probably negate much of the improvement in sound over not using an amp, and 2) my main player is an iPhone and using an amp will prevent me from using the remote/mic on the cord.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


 
   
  You're from Toronto?
   
  I need someone else to hear this thing. You can demo it before buying it if you really want. 
   
  I'm about to make another post below this one with my initial impressions after opening the box.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

There is NO WAY I can imagine the Verza having 5x the affect on the M-100 that the C&C BH does for 5x the price.
   
  I'm in awe.... wow. This amp really brings the M-100s to life. The thing is, there's so many configurations with this little thing, it's really configurable to taste. _So far_ I prefer LOD > OUT2 with GC on low, and both LF and SF switches on. I think OUT1 is more mid centric, but I've been using OUT2 because the volume pot is less sensitive to turns and the sound has a warmer tilt.
   
  Micro detail like never before. The bass boost is very generous, and is VERY clean, I'm extremely impressed by it. I prefer it over the ZO. The SF switch does wonders for the sound stage. It boosts the highs a bit and crossfeeds the channels giving more depth, and height it's really magical - The soundstage opens up substantially. 
   
  The amp itself (no switches on) brings the mids a little more forward, and I found the sub bass (especially) is cleaner and a tad more present; really makes the M-100 purr. Vocals have better presentation than unamped imo - especially with SF on - and background instruments are given more room to breathe. If you thought the M-100 was detailed before... 
   
  Like I don't know what kind of black magic is going on here, but the background instruments and noises are coming right out, and the soundstage has become so much more 3D. Mids are not taking a back seat anymore. Well integrated into the rest of the song. Drums, vocals and guitars are all much better presented now.
   
  I'll come back with impressions on a different configuration later.


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> You're from Toronto?
> 
> I need someone else to hear this thing. You can demo it before buying it if you really want.
> 
> I'm about to make another post below this one with my initial impressions after opening the box.


 
  Yep, I'm in Toronto. It looks like you have a lot of stuff I want to listen to haha... C&C BH, M-100, FXZ200... too bad I don't really have much gear for you to try out in return, just the stuff in my sig at this point. Sounds like you're really smitten by the little amp though


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'm actually dying to try the Q-40 based on reviews around here and the V-Pulse too I've been mulling over for it's basshead abilities.
   
  Are you going to the upcoming Toronto meet? Have you gotten the message from merkil or are you subbed to the thread? 
   
  If you're not interested in the meet, we can maybe arrange to do a one on one meet, perhaps with another member who I've been meaning to meet. Just send me a PM. Oh and if you're a basshead, I can guarantee the M-100 with the BH will be like magic.


----------



## blueangel2323

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I'm actually dying to try the Q-40 based on reviews around here and the V-Pulse too I've been mulling over for it's basshead abilities.
> 
> Are you going to the upcoming Toronto meet? Have you gotten the message from merkil or are you subbed to the thread?
> 
> If you're not interested in the meet, we can maybe arrange to do a one on one meet, perhaps with another member who I've been meaning to meet. Just send me a PM. Oh and if you're a basshead, I can guarantee the M-100 with the BH will be like magic.


 
  I did get the message but haven't really thought about whether I want to go. I feel like I'm not enough of a serious "audiophile" for something like that, I'm just someone who likes to enjoy music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Since you have the M-100 you probably don't need the Q40... I would consider the Q40 the poor man's M-100, as they have a similar sound signature with a little bit less resolution and soundstage. Clarity of the vPulse doesn't compare, but pretty good for an IEM in its price range. It's much bassier (but well controlled for the sheer quantity of bass) and the treble is sparkly yet laid back, but seems somewhat disembodied from the midrange instead of sounding like an integrated part of the sound.
   
  Depending on whether I go to the meet we can meet up at some point. I'll let you know.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

'serious enough audiophile' is shenanigans. It's all about experiencing the music differently, and no headphone does it the same. I'm pretty sure I don't need the Q40, but I'd love to try it out  Same with V-Pulse. It's the reason I'm going to the meet. I want to see_ how much better_ things can really get with higher end equipment, and maybe mull over what I might get for myself if I ever end up with so much extra cash to throw around haha.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> So here are some quick notes before I get my Fiio E12 later this week:
> 
> Edit: and the actual review will have to wait until I get the Fiio E12, of course. So this isn't a review. Just some observations. I'll throw in some quick comparisons with E11, E7, E17, E10, C421, and O2 as well... but take some of those with a grain of salt since they come from memory. (I no longer have E11, C421, or O2)


 
   
  Excellent impressions! Thanks.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *Apo0th3karY* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Micro detail like never before. The bass boost is very generous, and is VERY clean, I'm extremely impressed by it. I prefer it over the ZO. The SF switch does wonders for the sound stage. It boosts the highs a bit and crossfeeds the channels giving more depth, and height it's really magical - The soundstage opens up substantially.


 
   
  Oh stop it please! Lol!
   
  I'm getting some ATH AD900X's in a few days, and can't help but wonder how what the C&C BH would do for them. But, I am listening through my laptop and and ELE DAC (which is quite good, but only $20!), and I wonder if I shouldn't focus more on a higher end DAC before worrying about a higher end amp (than my E11). I wish I could find ways to spend money in this hobby lol!


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





blueangel2323 said:


> Does it boost lower treble (7-12k) or upper treble (12k+), or both? I'm a basshead so there can never be enough sub bass, as long as it doesn't make the mid bass boomy or warm up the lower mids too much.


 
   
  Both. It sounds like the boost goes from 7K to 16K. It makes some songs sound a lot thinner.
   
  I am using Output 2 only for electronic music. If it involves vocals, then Output 1 it is.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Both. It sounds like the boost goes from 7K to 16K. It makes some songs sound a lot thinner.
> 
> I am using Output 2 only for electronic music. If it involves vocals, then Output 1 it is.


 
   
  Do you find OUT1 is more mid focused as well?


----------



## H20Fidelity

There is a review of an older C&C amp (Box+) which can be found here: http://yklee118.blogspot.ca/2012/01/c-box-real-world-review.html

The older amp reviewed supports the same features / switches as BH, in the fourth paragraph they're explained in slightly more detail. The sound field switch certainly does push some micro detailing forward, why you're experiencing that added detail and voodoo like sensation. Also, be sure to try the sound field switch with the provided interconnect , even more voodoo like that cable seems to make the sound field switch perform better than other interconnects.

Here is a quote of the sound field switch.



> Then the last portion here is the part where those seeking for an enhanced sound field experience by allowing a slight amount of phase shifting and crosstalk to expand the sound field thus creating a wide sound-stage





I think Sinth mentioned achieving good results using headphone out instead of LOD, you're not alone, another member thought the same. Probably why I'm gaining such positive results with sources like the Clip+, Colorfly C3, and original Fuze headphone outs. Though a line out like Colorfly CK4, Hifiman HM-601, ipod touch show most improvements for me. 


Thanks for everyone's impressions so far, I'm really glad people decided to jump in and experience this wonderful sound. The price / performance ratio is rather impressive, I consider BH one of the best investments I've made for my hobby, takes every source I have and improves on it. Best of all it's very clean,


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Wow. The included interconnect does sound better. The mids are more focused. What kind of wire is it? I know interconnects have been discussed here already, but just so I know, what's the difference between the included interconnect and the L8?


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> Wow. The included interconnect does sound better. The mids are more focused. What kind of wire is it? I know interconnects have been discussed here already, but just so I know, what's the difference between the included interconnect and the L8?




I know, it's strange right? The rumour is it's silver plated, that's all I know.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  If that's true, the value of this thing just went through the roof!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Oh stop it please! Lol!
> 
> I'm getting some ATH AD900X's in a few days, and can't help but wonder how what the C&C BH would do for them.* But, I am listening through my laptop and and ELE DAC (which is quite good, but only $20!)*, and I wonder if I shouldn't focus more on a higher end DAC before worrying about a higher end amp (than my E11). I wish I could find ways to spend money in this hobby lol!


 
   
  I've been considering this ELE DAC for some time, but I don't to HP listening at home, so it'd be redundant, however, for $20, it'd be a damn good investment for those moments I could use it.


----------



## clarkkent

Well, I've been following this thread for awhile, and after reading all the reviews (and Apo0th3karY put me over the edge) I bit and bought one from pollychen.
   
  I'm in Australia now but I'll be back in the states on February 15th, hopefully it'll be there waiting for me when I get home!  I can't wait to try it out, it'll be my first amp.  And I'm thinking for now I won't buy an LOD, as I'll be using it with a Clip+ and iPhone, but hearing that the included cable sounds good, that should work for now on the iPhone for me 
   
  Add another to the C&C BH Club!


----------



## cel4145

bill-p said:


> . . . . and the actual review will have to wait until I get the Fiio E12, of course. So this isn't a review. Just some observations. I'll throw in some quick comparisons with E11, E7, E17, E10, C421, and O2 as well... but take some of those with a grain of salt since they come from memory. (I no longer have E11, C421, or O2)




Thanks for all that info, Bill. 

Just curious. If you had to rank the C&C BH at this moment in terms of your personal preference, where would it tend to fall in that list of amps? I'm sort of caught between this, the O2, and waiting on the JDSLabs C5, with a bunch of different considerations going on (price being one of them). And I have an E17 already. Trying to step up from there to get a headphone amp that I can also use with my ODAC.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Had another nice session with the amp and some sub $50 IEMs. I must say that the harsh top end has subsided. Had both the LF and SF on with my GR02 BE, Very nice sound out of this little baby. Foo Fighters Let it Die was sublime. Is thing solar powered or what I still have not charged it all yet since I got it.


----------



## got2haveit

I want to thank all those who have added their reviews and observations. I probably wouldnt have purchased this amp from china had it not been for what I read here. I am not an audiofile so I can only say wow , loving the way the music sounds thru this amp , so clear and detailed. 53 hours on the first charge , and it looks like it could keep going , I am going to charge it just to be safe. Ha Ha my wife borrowed it and wants one now


----------



## Magicman74

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Wow. The included interconnect does sound better. The mids are more focused. What kind of wire is it? I know interconnects have been discussed here already, but just so I know, what's the difference between the included interconnect and the L8?


 

 I posted it a few pages back.  It is a Choseal!!  Just a cheap $2 U.S cable made in China.  Not some Hi end Silver plated stuff.  (Tosses the whole big $ Cable myth out the window, eh?)
  I'll give my little review in another day or so, So far I like what I'm hearing!!


----------



## Leonarfd

The cable has for me sounded excactly the same as some old 3.5mm jack cables that is 2meter long that belonged to some 10 year old 60$ logitech speakers. But another matter is that I have been getting so used to the sound from the amp with the SF button on. And now while walking the dog my headphones sound dull without it, cant be bothered to have one more thing in my pocket :S


----------



## H20Fidelity

With Colorfly CK4 + Rockit R-50 using the LF switch micro detail decay goes for miles, you can hear it fading out for such a long time. Play a game with the music seeing how long you can track it for.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Double post


----------



## Leonarfd

Getting some more china stuff tomorrow. One shielded quality rca to rca cable for my new amp Bravo Audio Ocean and one extension cable in 1/8th. And 2 things from norway Klipcsh Image x10 and a new bass guitar to play with. So much fun I will have tomorrow, and with the new amp I can now make a more portable solution for the BH as I will only use it at the uni or office. How does the Ipod Classic 7gen go together with the BH? Can get one quite cheap (used) close by so, also the 160GB would help alot over my 64GB on the mobile(can never have enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Apo0th3karY

magicman74 said:


> apo0th3kary said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The included interconnect does sound better. The mids are more focused. What kind of wire is it? I know interconnects have been discussed here already, but just so I know, what's the difference between the included interconnect and the L8?
> ...


 
   
  Oh wow. I wonder if it has to do with the length? I started a thread asking about cable metals, (H20 joined in  ) and someone mentioned it has more to do with length than material. But I think at such short lengths for short 6" interconnects, the material has everything to do with it. I'm still going to get myself a spc and OOC silver LODs and 3.5 interconnects, so I can configure my amps to taste. 
  It seems like every interconnect I've gotten my hands on so far (BH stock, ZO stock, L8, L9) is sonically different in some way, so I really can't lose by experimenting with different metals.
   
  Otherwise, I will not put up a review for the BH as I have no other amp as a reference point. That will change sometime, but I can't imagine the BH getting boring anytime soon, and it would be unfair for me to put up any kind of real review other than my impressions on my M-100s amped vs unamped.
   
   
  AND ALSO! Regarding battery, I charged it fully lastnight, I kind of regret it as I should have let it run flat then charge it up fully, but I wanted to run this battery into the ground from a full charge. So this will be my 100% battery post. In my Flat Battery post I'll mention how many times my iPod had to be charged, and how many days it took.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Receive the Senn Momentums tomorrow soo another variant to throw into the mix. Only 18 ohms so better watch this amp doesn`t blow them! Has to be said I have found the bug again after this thread.
   
  Thanks Fidelity, you have cost me a fortune


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I lasted a good week without buying something.


----------



## cel4145

Anyone on the fence, better order now. Looks like there is a holiday from Feb.05-Feb.18, and nothing will ship out: http://stores.ebay.com/fanmusic-hk?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## mpawluk91

Here's my ipod 5.5 30gb with the c&c bh dual locked together and compared in size to an ipod 5.5 80gb in a case
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## mpawluk91

mpawluk91 said:


> Here's my ipod 5.5 30gb with the c&c bh dual locked together and compared in size to an ipod 5.5 80gb in a case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Has anyone found any difference after burn in?
   
  I decided to let it play at a little louder than comfortable listening volume, in OUT2 (not that I think it'll make a difference, but I was also burning in my FXZ200s), with all switches on. My BH was on for just about 9 hours. Can't say I'm  noticing any difference with any burn in. 
   
  Do we actually know anything about what these switches do? It's voodoo magic as afar as I'm concerned. LF doesn't only boost the bass, and SF doesn't only crossfeed the channels. To my ears, LF boosts the bass significantly (I'm assuming somewhere between 6-8dB, but I'm not an expert so don't quote me) and it also gives some presence to the highs by a dB or two. The SF switch does something I can't even explain properly, but I'll try...
   
  When I was doing some experimenting earlier, I imagined the frequency spectrum like two straight vertical lines, one for each channel, with sub bass at the bottom and highs at the top. And these lines have a curve to them as if it's the signature of the headphone. Well the BH itself helps balance the sound of my M-100s slightly so these lines are pretty straight in my head. I find the mids are little more focused. It's when I turn the switches though... I still shake my head in disbelief at what's going on.... Just th SF on, the middle of the lines interset, and the top of them cross, so now it's almost like a cancer ribbon shape in my head.  Just the LF on, the lines get WIDER at the ends, and they elongate too, so they're now two long vase shaped lines. With both of them on, having those long vase shapes intersect at those points.... It's just really magical. I keep saying that word, but it's the only way to describe what it's doing to the music.
   
  The only thing I'm a little worried about is the SF on has VERY LITTLE effect in hi gain. Is this just me? 
   
  EDIT: I just re-read this... I really hope this makes sense to people... I feel like I'm nuts for having explain it like I did.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'd say my amps probably completed over 100 hours now, I have not heard any changes myself, except for a small amount of sibilance on some tracks that settled within the first few hours. However, I have been alternating between several different sources each day which may explain why I've not pin pointed anything.. I tested the Voodoo sound field switch in high gain, it does seem a touch less obvious.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> I'm no iem guy, but ive tested it with my Sony mdr-1r and my Beyerdynamic dt880 250ohm. I did not belive it would be so good. The amp are way than more powerful for my beyers, going to do some ab testing betwean my STX. Is it just me or the amp putting abit more pressure in the treble, I bet this will perform really well with some sennheiser hd650.
> 
> The LF switch do put some more sub bass in the picture, would not say it enhance the bass much above 50-70Hz. But the overall bass(with and without LF switch) is much better controlled on the C&C BH than my Note2 without a amp for my Sony mdr-1r.
> 
> ...


 

 I notice in the pictures you use the headphone out instead of line out.  Any particular reason?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


>


 
  That green metal case on your 80GB iPod is nice.....I have the same one in red on my 5.5.


----------



## Leonarfd

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I notice in the pictures you use the headphone out instead of line out.  Any particular reason?


 
  Dont have a line out cable, since I have only used portable headphones that do not require amplifing before. Still even with double amping it is quite pure when you compare with it straight out from a dac.


----------



## tokendog

Any one know how this would compare to the Leckerton UHA-6 MKII?  I know it's a significantly different price point but I am just curious.  I am looking for a portable amp or amp/dac for my M-100s and perhaps Ultrasone Sig DJs.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Any one know how this would compare to the Leckerton UHA-6 MKII?  I know it's a significantly different price point but I am just curious.  I am looking for a portable amp or amp/dac for my M-100s and perhaps Ultrasone Sig DJs.


 

 I just ordered Sig DJs and am hoping Vamp will power them properly.  I have heard the Leckerton has great SQ, but doesn't have a ton of power and may not bring out the bass potential of the Sig DJ as the C&C could at a lower price point.  I am also considering the FiiO E12 and JDS C5.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Thanks H20, this looks great and might dive into this.
   
  Can you please tell me how sturdy this thing is. Can it take a few drops if it happens. Are the buttons and jack well built into the unit... not to worry about loose connections in the future?


----------



## H20Fidelity

audiobreeder said:


> Thanks H20, this looks great and might dive into this.
> 
> Can you please tell me how sturdy this thing is. Can it take a few drops if it happens. Are the buttons and jack well built into the unit... not to worry about loose connections in the future?




The amplifier housing is quite solid and constructed of aluminum, which includes the oval outer shell and both ends. Each switch is firm and won't slip out of place if bumped. The jacks are different to the plasticky type you would find on FiiO or other similar products, each jack is also constructed of metal built tightly into the frame. They have an outer ring that sits above the casing slightly. They feel different plugging them in at first compared to what some might be used too sliding in very easily, then locking in towards the end, you will hear a slight click. They're not loose, or flimsy just a different sensation the first few times.

I think it would handle a few drops yes, feels pretty firm in hand I can't really fault the build besides a tiny gap mine has between the housing and front end plate where it doesn't sit absolutely flush, I'd be being pretty picky though in mentioning it.


----------



## Bill-P

And... I'm done with the comparison to E12. I'm quite surprised by the results, too...
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/649174/review-fiio-e12-vs-c-c-bh


----------



## Apo0th3karY

bill-p said:


> And... I'm done with the comparison to E12. I'm quite surprised by the results, too...
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/649174/review-fiio-e12-vs-c-c-bh




Me too ;_;


----------



## AppleDappleman

Well, back to the drawing board. Kind of a bummer


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I'm still in love with the BH. The clarity, soundstage, generous bass Boost, size, and dual outputs make it a winner for me. 

I'm curious how *I* will like the E12 in comparison. Considering it'll be my second serious portable amp, I'll be wowed for sure (again).

oh, how'd you get yours in silver?


----------



## J Bones

apo0th3kary said:


> bill-p said:
> 
> 
> > And... I'm done with the comparison to E12. I'm quite surprised by the results, too...
> ...




I couldn't be more swayed by the qualities of the E12. I have a pair of Q701's that I feel would work well with amp but I've also heard the exact opposite so I'm a bit skeptical. Once Amazon gets it I can test it with the 30 day no questions return guarantee.

Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AppleDappleman

j bones said:


> I couldn't be more swayed by the qualities of the E12. I have a pair of Q701's that I feel would work well with amp but I've also heard the exact opposite so I'm a bit skeptical. Once Amazon gets it I can test it with the 30 day no questions return guarantee.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I400 using Tapatalk 2




I'm confused, have you tried the c&c bh also?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, from that members opinion BH did well next to E11, E17, E10, E7, CmoyBB, C421, which I think is quite an accomplishment, I never really created the thread to knock down E12 more so for members to experience an upgrade from E11 and similar amps without busting their wallets. 80 hours, the size and SQ suits me just fine. 




> 1) Fiio E12
> 2) JDS Labs O2 (no longer have this, so take this with a grain of salt)
> 3) *C&C BH*
> 4) JDS Labs C421 (no longer have this, so take this with a grain of salt)
> ...





BH didn't do to bad, I'd be interested to see what others think as well!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I think its only fair to add the C5 to this amp vs amp. 

They're all recently released or praised in the case of the BH.


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> I think its only fair to add the C5 to this amp vs amp.
> 
> They're all recently released or praised in the case of the BH.




If you read this post here C&C BH has been around for about 2.5 years. Appears BH just slipped through the radar here for some time. 

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/30#post_9023249


----------



## AppleDappleman

Its the size of the E12 thats killing it for me. Maybe if someone out there still believes and tests that the C&C BH is better than the E12, it would convince me just enough to purchase one.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I know it's been around for a few years, re-read what I said, I think my grammar is correct. 
   
  I also meant to post that in the vs thread. I posted it on mobile. My mistake.


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> I know it's been around for a few years, re-read what I said, I think my grammar is correct.
> 
> I also meant to post that in the vs thread. I posted it on mobile. My mistake.




Yes, yes. I understand now.

I also caught this in my email notification before the sneaky edit... 




> also thought I posted this in that thread haha. I did it on mobile


----------



## Apo0th3karY

No, I re-edited it because I'm tired and don't know what I'm doing. I'm gonna get off head-fi lol
   
  EDIT (lol): Rather, I deleted it because I thought HAD posted in the proper thread but I'm a dummy


----------



## Leonarfd

Still feel the C&C BH has its place as a portable/pocketable amp, but the e12 as mentioned do look really nice. Meh more money to use at a point, that I rather wanna use on the Mad Dog next.
   
  Btw just got mysef a china made tube amp the Bravo Audio Ocean, a little powerhorse. When the source has 100% volume stx dac into amp it is to loud at 8o clock for my DT880 250ohm.

   
  Side by side my little BH


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Still feel the C&C BH has its place as a portable/pocketable amp, but the e12 as mentioned do look really nice. Meh more money to use at a point, that I rather wanna use on the Mad Dog next.
> 
> Btw just got mysef a china made tube amp the Bravo Audio Ocean, a little powerhorse. When the source has 100% volume then out from the dac portion of my stx into my new amp it is to oud at 8o clock for my DT880 250ohm.
> 
> ...


 
  That looks cool!
   
  I figure I'll have the BH more out and about, and paired with a clip+, so being more portable is a good thing for me


----------



## MusicalChillies

The BH amp via LOD with my new Momentums sounds a lot better than paired with my W4`s. Still don`t like the switches but straight up very nice indeed. 
   
  Edit: Output 2 with LF on, highly enjoyable with these phones.


----------



## AUDIOBREEDER

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The amplifier housing is quite solid and constructed of aluminum, which includes the oval outer shell and both ends. Each switch is firm and won't slip out of place if bumped. The jacks are different to the plasticky type you would find on FiiO or other similar products, each jack is also constructed of metal built tightly into the frame. They have an outer ring that sits above the casing slightly. They feel different plugging them in at first compared to what some might be used too sliding in very easily, then locking in towards the end, you will hear a slight click. They're not loose, or flimsy just a different sensation the first few times.
> 
> I think it would handle a few drops yes, feels pretty firm in hand I can't really fault the build besides a tiny gap mine has between the housing and front end plate where it doesn't sit absolutely flush, I'd be being pretty picky though in mentioning it.


 
  Thanks for the update! Looks great!


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





appledappleman said:


> I'm confused, have you tried the c&c bh also?


 
   
  No, I've been looking at an array of portable amps including the BH and E12. As usual though, aside form the article, I constantly hear differing opinions on these amps.


----------



## AppleDappleman

Quote: 





j bones said:


> No, I've been looking at an array of portable amps including the BH and E12. As usual though, aside form the article, I constantly hear differing opinions on these amps.


 
  Different opinions on just the BH? Or are you talking about the BH vs the E12?


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Well, from that members opinion BH did well next to E11, E17, E10, E7, CmoyBB, C421, which I think is quite an accomplishment, I never really created the thread to knock down E12 more so for members to experience an upgrade from E11 and similar amps without busting their wallets. 80 hours, the size and SQ suits me just fine.
> BH didn't do to bad, I'd be interested to see what others think as well!


 
  Oh, don't get me wrong. If E12 didn't exist, BH would be my favorite sub-$200 portable amp. It's right underneath O2 for very good reason.
   
  And considering my amp is now roughly 2 years old, that's even more impressive.
   
  If it's purely from a portable point of view, then I'd pair the BH with an iPod Nano and be done with it any day. E12 is very unwieldy in a pocket (I tried taking the amp out, yeah).


----------



## nick n

I found something interesting about the Sound Field switch in a review of the XO2 model. A least it is some more information.
  From what was described earlier I was wondering if it actually IS a true crossfeed or simply an effect. There are different versions of the crossfeed circuit, and the small cable and boxes i use from FredFred make the whole seem more cohesive, things are still separated but at the same time it creates a middle area, so essentially it sounds like you are listening to speakers. Only way i can tell is if i can listen for myself I suppose..
   
  The following red text is from *here. *
   
  from page 3 of that link. the bold text review
   
" Next is the SF switch. This one stands for Sound Field or Space Field?? Anyway, its meant to increase sound stage. This switch is not as beautiful as the LF. This one is half half depending on the track. Sometimes it makes the sound too thin. The way it does this, as others do, is to curve the frequency to a more V-shaped structure. The aspect needing complementing however is that even though this V-curve is applied, the amount of curving is minimal compared to the space it creates. On some tracks, I prefer this switch on because the disadvantages it provides are almost unnoticeable but still creating that much more space and air. This one is going to be a hear to believe. It just sounds more alive and livelier. Dark sounding cans should benefit a lot with this switch on. Of course combining this with the LF switch would result in so many possibilities but most importantly, do take note that both switches are just a flick away and you do not have to scroll through menu options or something. "


----------



## Bill-P

I don't think what the SF switch does is crossfeed.
   
  Crossfeed mixes left and right channels, and it essentially destroys soundstage width in order to create a more centered image.
   
  The SF switch in C&C BH boosts treble slightly and pushes left and right sounds further apart. It's basically the inverse of crossfeed.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

It does create more depth also. I find it boosts mids rather than highs. The LF switch boosts highs slightly though.


----------



## Bill-P

Well, if by "depth", you mean "push things further away", then yeah, I agree.

 But "depth" to me means how things are laid out in front, and the BH doesn't really layer things in front with the SF switch from what I can hear. The LF switch is the one that does the layering.
   
  But none of those switches does what crossfeed does. If you have an old Beatles recording, then it's easy to test. Just play back the recording and listen to the left and right channels individually (just place the left or right cup close to your ears) and see if you hear the same thing in both channels.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Oh I agree, I tried listening for the cross feed and its not there. 
But yeah, it does widen the channels giving it the illusion of cross feed .


----------



## Bill-P

But crossfeed doesn't widen the channels. That's what I've been trying to say.
   
  What crossfeed does is actually detrimental to the width of soundstage. It tries to converge the left and right channels, so at the end, you have everything layered up in the middle rather than to the two sides.
   
  It's like an in-between of mono and stereo sound.
   
  If you want to experience it, Foobar has some crossfeed plugins that you can use. If you're on a Mac, you can use Fidelia's built-in Headphone FX feature.
   
  What the SF switch does is the exact opposite of what crossfeed would do.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Well I did promise a comparison to my headstage arrow 4G and here it is. 

Packaging nod goes to the BH. little bag, binders and cables.
Build and form factor: this is goes to the 4g by a hair, BH is shorter but the 4g is almost 1/2 as thick. Jack on the 4g are tighter. Jack on the 4g are farther apart for easier access. Both have 2 headphone jacks but the 4g has 2 inputs, one on both ends. Volume knob is better on the BH even though it sticks out a bit I like the functionality of it better.
Adjustability: headstage arrow is the winner here. BH has the LF and SF and both work well. They add things that you wanted added but also sometimes they also add more that what you asked for, I.e. increase is treble instead of just bass. Gain works well and having the 2 headphone outs that do different things is nice. The 4g has 3 gain switches, 3 bass settings and 3 treble settings and with these extra setting they also do their job better. Want a little more bass, just click, a touch more treble just click. The 2 headphone outs on the 4g as far as I can tell have the same output (really have tested the difference much)

Sound: the BH may be the more powerfull amp but I only do IEMs so really couldn't tell you sure on driving hard to power stuff. Things on the BH are very tight down low, good sub bass and mids are punchy, I find the highs are sometime too much and there is no way to back them down on the amp. It has very good detail and some the highs work even better than the 4g (like my x10s) because they needed a little help up there. But the 4g just does everything better, bass impact is tighter and more lush, everything in the mids and treble is more defined and cleaner which is the signature I would go back to with the 4g, cleaner. Even the sound stage on the 4g I would call better and more accurate. I have included my full review of the 4g below. The BH I will still be using probably as much as my 4g because it is that good of an amp and when I want to have some fun the SF switch is always a blast to listen to. The main thing in this comparison is that BH is 1/3 the price of the 4g so I did not except it to beat it but it has excellent sound quality and for some music (older less detailed recordings) or IEMs that may be a little flat up top, the BH can really make them shine.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/475499/headstage-arrow-he-reviews-impressions-perceptions-sensations/2460#post_9123723


----------



## Apo0th3karY

bill-p said:


> But crossfeed doesn't widen the channels. That's what I've been trying to say.
> 
> What crossfeed does is actually detrimental to the width of soundstage. It tries to converge the left and right channels, so at the end, you have everything layered up in the middle rather than to the two sides.
> 
> ...




yes, and I wasn't disagreeing, I was saying that the channels widen and end up more transparent, making the illusion of croasfeeded channels than actually crossfeeding them


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> yes, and I wasn't disagreeing, I was saying that the channels widen and end up more transparent, making the illusion of croasfeeded channels than actually crossfeeding them


 
  Well, he's just trying to explain that what the switch does is nothing like what crossfeed does and that includes illision of crossfeed. The thing is that crossfeed narrows the soundstage and puts the music more in front of you rather than to the side, so it has the exact opposite effect of widening the stage.


----------



## AppleDappleman

Can I ask someone to take a picture of the c&c on top of an ipod touch? Portability its very important to me


----------



## AppleDappleman

Can I ask someone to take a picture of the c&c on top of an ipod touch? Portability its very important to me


----------



## AppleDappleman

Can I ask someone to take a picture of the c&c on top of an ipod touch? Portability its very important to me


----------



## H20Fidelity

appledappleman said:


> Can I ask someone to take a picture of the c&c on top of an ipod touch? Portability its very important to me




My camera does not perform best in bad lighting. However, here you are. 

(ipod touch 2G)


----------



## ozkan

Do you think C&C BH is a good match for pairing with Pfe-112 and Colorfly C3 or which amp do you recommend for this combo? Thank you.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ozkan said:


> Do you think C&C BH is a good match for pairing with Pfe-112 and Colorfly C3 or which amp do you recommend for this combo? Thank you.




Unfortunately, I haven't heard PFE-112 sorry.


----------



## Garibolo79

I'm looking for a portable amplifier.
   
  It would be good combination the C & C BH with a Fidelio X1?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Leonarfd

garibolo79 said:


> I'm looking for a portable amplifier.
> 
> It would be good combination the C & C BH with a Fidelio X1?
> 
> Thanks!



 
 It shoud be very good together with the Fidellio X1, but the x1 are already very easy to drive. But some extra refinement you will get depending on what you have from before. The bass boost will help the x1 as they are open and lack abit sub bass.


----------



## J Bones

Quote: 





appledappleman said:


> Different opinions on just the BH? Or are you talking about the BH vs the E12?


 
   
  On the BH versus E12 in terms of pairing them with Q701. I guess I really am quite confusing sometimes. I'm essentially caught in the middle of deciding between a powerful enough amp that can bring about my bottom end on the Q701's (E12) and an amp that'll really help distinguish the Q701's soundstage apart from the rest of the competition (BH). That and the E12 just looks to damn big.


----------



## nick n

Not sure how powerful the 701 needs are, and you are after, but you could always look at the XO2  at 1000mw per channel and up to a 24 volt swing. It's the uber BH I think of everytime i am in here. Yet to pull the plug on either but for me it's just a matter of time.
   
*Budget depending of course*, it is 3 times the cost of the BH. Well_ 3 times plus_ the output of the BH also. And extra goodies.
*here *is a bit of a review that i also linked in the red text post on the last page
  Just putting it out there, feel free to ignore it. I understand the 701 need some juice don't they?


----------



## AppleDappleman

Any comparisons to the headstage arrow 4g/3g?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

appledappleman said:


> Any comparisons to the headstage arrow 4g/3g?



See post 420


----------



## BigAund

Can anyone comment on how this pairs with UM Merlins?


----------



## H20Fidelity

bigaund said:


> Can anyone comment on how this pairs with UM Merlins?




Not directly that I know of.

However, if you read this members impressions the amp is very quite, no hiss with Westone UM3 and UM2 also myself can report complete silence with Westone 3. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/60#post_9029739


----------



## ravager

Hi, first post. Just wanted to say that I bought a C&C BH based upon H20Fidelity's first post/impressions, and the thread that followed. I ordered off eBay and I found it in my mailbox on the way to uni today. I have been listening to the new My Bloody Valentine album, through an iPod Classic, L9 LOD, and an older pair of Shure's (315, maybe?). My first listen was through Out 2, LF on, and it was a bit too shrill for that setup, but nevertheless, the detail is astounding. On second listen I switched to Out 1, LF on, SF on, and I am blown away. I've only had a Fiio E11 for maybe 6 months, so I am definitely new to the headphone amp game, and the E11 is a good little, battery draining, amp. But the BH is like night and day compared to the Fiio, has a reported 80 hours battery life, and for only 100 USD shipped! 
   
  So, I want to thank every one of you for your inputs and impressions. I think this little guy is exactly what I was looking for. I look forward to being more involved with the head-fi community.
   
  Cheers!
   
  rav
   
  By the way, someone (possibly someone on the thread) selling slightly used BH for 90 USD, shipped. http://www.ebay.com/itm/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-/230921797416


----------



## Shootinputin187

Probably getting my C&C XO2 on saturday =D, cant wait to pair that with my senn IE60's and HD598, also im anxious to receive my custon HD25 I-II wich ill be getting next week if everything turns alright, as far as i know not many people have bought the XO2 model? gonna post some pics and impressions from that thing tho, cant wait till saturday


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Probably getting my C&C XO2 on saturday =D, cant wait to pair that with my senn IE60's and HD598, also im anxious to receive my custon HD25 I-II wich ill be getting next week if everything turns alright, as far as i know not many people have bought the XO2 model? gonna post some pics and impressions from that thing tho, cant wait till saturday


 
  Looking forward to that, and also your take on how the full-sized respond with that monster also.
   
  Appreciate ANY impressions.
   
   
  Quote:


ravager said:


> Hi, first post. Just wanted to say that I bought a C&C BH based upon H20Fidelity's first post/impressions, and the thread that followed.
> I think this little guy is exactly what I was looking for. I look forward to being more involved with the head-fi community.
> 
> rav


 
  Welcome to Head-fi!
   
  And thanks for making such a great impression post for you first one also.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ravager said:


> Hi, first post. Just wanted to say that I bought a C&C BH based upon H20Fidelity's first post/impressions, and the thread that followed. I ordered off eBay and I found it in my mailbox on the way to uni today. I have been listening to the new My Bloody Valentine album, through an iPod Classic, L9 LOD, and an older pair of Shure's (315, maybe?). My first listen was through Out 2, LF on, and it was a bit too shrill for that setup, but nevertheless, the detail is astounding. On second listen I switched to Out 1, LF on, SF on, and I am blown away. I've only had a Fiio E11 for maybe 6 months, so I am definitely new to the headphone amp game, and the E11 is a good little, battery draining, amp. But the BH is like night and day compared to the Fiio, has a reported 80 hours battery life, and for only 100 USD shipped!
> 
> So, I want to thank every one of you for your inputs and impressions. I think this little guy is exactly what I was looking for. I look forward to being more involved with the head-fi community.
> 
> ...




You're welcome. 

Myself have taken C&C BH to 50 hours during testing, though never ran it completely flat yet. I do suggest replacing your L9 with a different LOD, from my experience there are benefits to be had doing so and the amp is rather responsive to those changes. The two outputs behave differently because output2 has a built in P to B circuit which effects IEM's frequency response in a different manner., Personally I recommend using output1 on low gain for low impedance IEM's.

It is indeed a good deal for $100. The pocket friendly size and extended run times make it perfect for portability. Best of all it sounds far better than anything $100 has a right to be.


----------



## digirato

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Myself have taken C&C BH to 50 hours during testing, though never ran it completely flat yet. I do suggest replacing your L9 with a different LOD, from my experience there are benefits to be had doing so and the amp is rather responsive to those changes.


 
   
  What kind of LOD are you using in place of the L9? I have an L3 but am open to trying something better to improve the sound.
   
  Thanks again for reporting your initial impressions of the BH. It's good to hear you like them and it makes me even more anxious each day to see mine arrive in the mailbox.


----------



## H20Fidelity

digirato said:


> What kind of LOD are you using in place of the L9? I have an L3 but am open to trying something better to improve the sound.
> 
> Thanks again for reporting your initial impressions of the BH. It's good to hear you like them and it makes me even more anxious each day to see mine arrive in the mailbox.




I recommend something silver plated, you don't need to spend a fortune, something around $25 -$40 is fine. Search on eBay under "iPod LOD" to get a feel of your options. Main thing is to switch out the cheaper FiiO cable and clean the signal up.


----------



## jacal01

All your bass are belong to XO2


----------



## Shootinputin187

Has anybody tried the iBasso CB07 LOD?


----------



## raeus

That would be my slightly used amp on ebay.


----------



## Oofloom

I think I'm gonna get this instead of a Fiio E17, which means I'll need a portable DAC to pair with it (will be using with cheap laptop). Any recommendations?


----------



## Shootinputin187

It depends on the budget, for around 100 usd i would recommend iBasso d-zero or maybe little cheaper the FiiO E7.


----------



## Greed

So.. I have had the BH for a few days now and I haven't read anything yet about how I find the sound to be so I'll chime in a bit. By no means is this my review of the product, but I definitely want to address a few things that I have noticed about this amp. First thing I noticed right away is how much clearer my music sounded out of my iPod Touch 4G. Compared straight out of the headphone jack and also the BH's top competitor (E11) IMO, the sound was very clear and detailed. Soundstage also did open up compared to the E11. Everything was crisp and clean and I could definitely hear the step up in sound quality compared to the E11. The second thing I noticed after listening a few more hours is how bright this thing is. I feel as though right out of the box, the treble out of this thing was a bit edgy and sharp, but did tame some after some burn-in. Although I do love the clarity this amp brings to my various portables, I don't like how bright this sounds on them. I've burned in this amp for about 20+ hours or so, and I still feel like the treble is a bit much. I will state that I'm not one that likes anything more than flat treble response. Actually I would probably rate my hearing as sensitive to treble. That's probably why I've never liked the Grado sound, and probably never will. I'm still debating whether or not I want to keep my BH, but of all the headphones I use on the go all sound a bit too harsh for my tastes. 
   
  More impressions to come after I use this amp more, but the generally consensus for me is: Clear, Detailed, Good Soundstage, Love battery life, but a bit harsh in the higher frequencies.
   
  Just my 2 cents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Edit: I also ordered the new E12 Mont Blanc and will be receiving that shortly, so I will doing some comparisons between that as well. I suspect, the E12 might be a better choice for a few reasons. One being the extra power, and two for the warm-ish sound it brings.


----------



## MusicalChillies

A further update.
   
  I have been burning in this amp with my Momentum`s. I think it must be 50 hours for Momentums and possibly reaching 70 with the amp.
  Theory - Synergy.
  I think this amp isn`t for IEM`s, imo. Doesn`t like my W4`s that much still.
   
  I have settled for line out 1 and default for my Momentums. My ears do not like the boost to the highs with either LF or SF on. My ears = my findings, completely personal.
   
  This amp is really making these overheads sound pretty fab, clean, black background. I was really sceptical initially with the harshness/brightness out of the box but it is now finding a purpose. My P3 with my optimal set-up is too neutral for the momentums.
  This amp has a colour, slightly bassy and now I hear forward mid`s which is far from a bad thing. There are circumstances where you want to "amp", making the output from source "louder" without any modification.
  I suppose I have found a guilty pleasure, bassier, warmer, slightly rolled off highs never getting near sibilant.
   
  I suppose again, this $100, not £100 amp, which runs on air it seems, backs up Fidelity`s reasoning for starting a thread. I am hearing why.
   
  A little side note, I do believe with lithium batteries it is best to charge before they run out, unlike re-chargeable batteries. I have plugged the amp in a few times just to top it up and have not experienced it dead, yet. Leave it on with my Itouch playing while at work, still playing when I get home.
   
  Blimey, 200 of my cigs costs more than this, just to put things in perspective. Nice.


----------



## Techno Kid

I just got them and within the first 5 seconds I could tell that this amp blows the E11 away in every way.  I'll post my impressions later today but I can already tell this is a fantastic amp for only $100.


----------



## MusicalChillies

That was my first thoughts (you can scroll back), but after a proper listen I didn`t hear the potential but now my opinion has changed for the better.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

techno kid said:


> I just got them and within the first 5 seconds I could tell that this amp blows the E11 away in every way.  I'll post my impressions later today but I can already tell this is a fantastic amp for only $100.




Omg, head-fi needs stop raping my wallet. 

Now I want to get this amp to upgrade my FiiO E11.

Need to buy my Rockit R-50s first though. Grrr... never enough money!


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Omg, head-fi needs stop raping my wallet.
> 
> Now I want to get this amp to upgrade my FiiO E11.
> 
> Need to buy my Rockit R-50s first though. Grrr... never enough money!


 
   
  You want regret getting the C&C BH, I can't stop listening to my SM3 through it, amazing clarity and a full sound and it also gives the soundstage more width and depth not to mention it actually improves over all detail which I wasn't expecting at all.
   
  The build quality is top-notch it really feel very well built and it has some weight to it and there's no plastic its all metal.  Its about the size of a credit card or a little smaller than the E11 which again is so out classed buy this amp its not even funny.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

The fact this thing runs FOR DAYS without recharging is another HUGE plus for portability. 
   
  Love my BH. I still haven't charged it. I'm probably gonna charge it tomorrow and use it sparingly tonight because I don't wanna be stuck without music on my way home from work.


----------



## Techno Kid

I can't say enough about how good it make my SM3 V2's sound now, they sound they way they should with more crisp highs, more detail in the mids and cleaner bass along with a more spacious soundstage.  I have blog where I do IEM reviews only and I had to put this up because its so good.  I was thinking of getting a $400 or $500 amp and while they might sound better than this does I don't think it will be so much so to warrant spending $300 or $400 more dollars on them.


----------



## Atilio

apo0th3kary said:


> The fact this thing runs FOR DAYS without recharging is another HUGE plus for portability.
> 
> Love my BH. I still haven't charged it. I'm probably gonna charge it tomorrow and use it sparingly tonight because I don't wanna be stuck without music on my way home from work.



 
 Thats what cought my attention. 80 hours is something unthinkable before to me. Thats a whole week listening 10 hours a day, or 2 WEEKS listening 5 hours a day. My E11 runs out of power after 5 hours with battery at High Power, which is a pain in the as$. Plus the added sound quality you guys talk about. I'm reallly curious. I was considering the E12, but this battery duration appeals more to me.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





atilio said:


> Thats what cought my attention. 80 hours is something unthinkable before to me. Thats a whole week listening 10 hours a day, or 2 WEEKS listening 5 hours a day. My E11 runs out of power after 5 hours with battery at High Power, which is a pain in the as$. Plus the added sound quality you guys talk about. I'm reallly curious. I was considering the E12, but this battery duration appeals more to me.


 
   
  Yeah my E11 while it said you get around 10 hours or more I only got around 6 so 80 hours is awesome and I'm only going to have to charge it every week an a half give or take.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

techno kid said:


> You want regret getting the C&C BH, I can't stop listening to my SM3 through it, amazing clarity and a full sound and it also gives the soundstage more width and depth not to mention it actually improves over all detail which I wasn't expecting at all.
> 
> The build quality is top-notch it really feel very well built and it has some weight to it and there's no plastic its all metal.  Its about the size of a credit card or a little smaller than the E11 which again is so out classed buy this amp its not even funny.




Wow that's pretty epic! 

Now I'm really at a crossroads... thinking whether to get the amp first. Or the Rock It Sounds R-50s IEM.

Btw, what seller do you guys use to buy this amp? 

I looked on ebay and the cheapest I can get it at is £63.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Polychen is the ebay seller most of us got ours from.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Polychen is the ebay seller most of us got ours from.


 
   
  Yeah that's where I got mine from.


----------



## Techno Kid

I can't wait tell I get a new DAP, either the Colorfly CK4 or the Hisound Nova and paired with the BH I'll be in audiophile heaven.


----------



## H20Fidelity

techno kid said:


> I can't wait tell I get a new DAP, either the Colorfly CK4 or the Hisound Nova and paired with the BH I'll be in audiophile heaven.




Colorfly C3 works well too, making a neat package. I do recommend something with a line out (for example CK4+) to get the most benefits, not an absolute though.

If I didn't own Colorfly CK4 I would use C3 as a back up and be happy.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

It's going to take me some time to research a new DAP for me. I want an external portable DAC as well, why you ask, well just because. I want thin, playlists of some sort to reorganize what goes on the player without actually copying the files to a different location on my PC. Good built in DAC but still with ability to get digital signal out in case I do that external DAC and also good line out to bypass the amp but use internal DAC if needed. Any initial suggestions for that...will be using both my C&C and Arrow.


----------



## GrahamL

I'm in the market for a small portable amp at the moment, and the BH seems to be ticking all the boxes for me at the moment.... Excellent reports on SQ, small, excellent battery, seems like I can't go wrong.
   
  However, can any owners comment on the BH's susceptibility to *electromagnetic interference* when used in close proximity to a cellphone? I'd be using the BH with both my iPod Classic and iPhone 4S, but wonder if I might hear the dreaded di-dit di-dit di-dit when it's sat on my phone.
   
  Would be very grateful for any observations from owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cheers,
   
  Graham


----------



## pngwn

Just got my BH from the mailbox and been listening for apparently the last hour and I have to say that it sounds absolutely amazing. You guys weren't kidding about the voodoo SF switch. 

Some quick first impressions before I devote a few days to listening and testing with various genres and songs:
Chain: iPhone 4 -> BH -> AD900X, iPhone 4 -> FiiO L10 -> BH -> AD900X
- Been using Zedd - Spectrum (Album Mix), Porter Robinson - Easy, and Kaskade - 4AM (Adam K & Soha Remix) to test the various switches and outputs.
- Right now, I'm liking OUT1 [GC - Hi, LF - On, SF - On]. OUT1 by itself makes my AD900X hiss, but turning either the SF or Gain on eliminates this.
- I originally thought I'd prefer OUT2, but like the presentation of vocals much more on OUT1
-- I thought my cans wouldn't need it, but turning the gain on really brings my headphones to life. Now, I hear such a fullness that I can't stand the sound coming out my iPhone with just the AD900X plugged into the headphone jack.
- I know there have been plenty of size comparison pictures, but it really is quite tiny and portable. I'm amazed by the size and the amount of power the BH packs.

Just wanted to get some initial thoughts out of the way. I don't have any prior experience with amps, but the sound quality difference with and without the BH is astounding. My E12 should also be arriving this week, so really looking forward to comparing the two amps' sounds, particularly the better quality bass that Bill-P wrote about in his comparison.

Off to listen some more, thanks H20 and others for inspiring me!

EDIT:



> Originally Posted by GrahamL
> 
> I'm in the market for a small portable amp at the moment, and the BH seems to be ticking all the boxes for me at the moment.... Excellent reports on SQ, small, excellent battery, seems like I can't go wrong.
> 
> ...




While using the BH with my iPhone, it did respond to the signal. A bit annoying. Only happened once for a few seconds in the past hour I've been using it, though. Gonna see tomorrow when I drive to work how it fares, though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pngwn said:


> Just got my BH from the mailbox and been listening for apparently the last hour and I have to say that it sounds absolutely amazing. You guys weren't kidding about the voodoo SF switch.
> 
> Some quick first impressions before I devote a few days to listening and testing with various genres and songs:
> Chain: iPhone 4 -> BH -> AD900X, iPhone 4 -> FiiO L10 -> BH -> AD900X
> ...




Yup, pretty much how I now feel about all my sources headphones outs. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Techno Kid

I don't like the SF switch, it makes the IEM's sound like there's a hollow space in there and changes the frequency response some also.  They make my SM3 sound larger without the SF switch on any ways but I love the gain on high and the LF on, makes the SM3 shine like never before.  Now after H2Ofidelity gives me his Colorfly CK4 I'll be set.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Does anybody know about the battery life of the XO2? does it also run for 80h?


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Does anybody know about the battery life of the XO2? does it also run for 80h?


 
   
  Unfortunately the X02 doen't have a 80 hour battery life its only 70 hours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that's on low gain high it really gets cut back to only 18 which is still about twice as long as any FiiO amp.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> Unfortunately the X02 doen't have a 80 hour battery life its only 70 hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wonder why......beefier parts? smaller battery? (even tho its larger)


----------



## Techno Kid

I'd like to get the C&C X02 whan I get a good full sized headphone like the Shure SRH1840 or Sennhesier HD700 because with its 1000mW it has plenty of power.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> I'd like to get the C&C X02 whan I get a good full sized headphone like the Shure SRH1840 or Sennhesier HD700 because with its 1000mW it has plenty of power.


 
   
  Thats why im gonna get it, i dont have enough money (yet) to get good portable and desktop rig so ill use that for awhile as my desktop and portable rig (the XO2). I thought you can use it and still play music at the same time?


----------



## Atilio

shootinputin187 said:


> Thats why im gonna get it, i dont have enough money (yet) to get good portable and desktop rig so ill use that for awhile as my desktop and portable rig (the XO2). I thought you can use it and still play music at the same time?



 
 Yes, I think so. But for that price I would probably get the iBasso D12 Dual DAC instead. Because a good DAC is also important.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





atilio said:


> Yes, I think so. But for that price I would probably get the iBasso D12 Dual DAC instead. Because a good DAC is also important.


 
   
  Im using it with my iPod so i still cant use the dac on it, and i have relatively good DAC on my soundcard.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Thats why im gonna get it, i dont have enough money (yet) to get good portable and desktop rig so ill use that for awhile as my desktop and portable rig (the XO2). I thought you can use it and still play music at the same time?


 
   
  Yeah you can have the amp hooked into your computer and still be able to use it.  Even though it has a long battery life its good to know I can listen while it charges unlike the FiiO E11 which really sounds bad now compared to the C&C BH.


----------



## Leonarfd

Actually I can not listen to it on my main rig while charging as I got the wrong plug so I need to use the usb on my pc to charge. And then i get noise every 5 second, abit annoying but the ebay seller said he/she was going to send me the right plug soon.


----------



## Leonarfd

Not a big problem though as I can charge it at home where i use other amps anyway. Lately I have used it together with my preamp for my bass while playing to I can use higher impedance headphones.
   
  Hope C&C release some a dac/amp i the futere or a tube amp, would be interesting as it seems like they know what they are doing with the BH atleast.


----------



## Atilio

Whats cool is that you can listen while charging directly from your soundcard using headphone out + USB. I can't wait to try this amp out from my Xonar DSX.


----------



## H20Fidelity

You need one of these I gather? But for your country.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/330627199288?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

C&C have actually made a tube amp, you can read about it here..

http://www.head-fi.org/t/476455/c-c-tu-portable-tube-amp-review




Pretty beastie looking piece of equipment.


----------



## Leonarfd

That one do look really nice I must admit, why do i have to stumble upon so much I want all the time.......  Just bought the Bravo Audio Ocean and love that one.
   
  And the plug in Norway is abit different, I can get it cheap at a stroe closeby but it has not been a big problem as I can charge it while I use other equipment. With the 80 hours it is really hard togo empty on battery


----------



## Atilio

How much does it cost? A portable tube amp would be a dream come true to me...


----------



## H20Fidelity

atilio said:


> How much does it cost? A portable tube amp would be a dream come true to me...




If I'm reading correctly $309 plus shipping. 

http://www.audiophilechina.com/cp-show.asp?C_id=169&S_id2=79&s_id=

Just be careful of that listing though because they show the C&C TU in the picture, but list it as X02.


----------



## Shootinputin187

I read somewhere that if u move or shake portable tube amp, it'll cause some noise or somenthing....?


----------



## Atilio

h20fidelity said:


> If I'm reading correctly $309 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.audiophilechina.com/cp-show.asp?C_id=169&S_id2=79&s_id=
> 
> Just be careful of that listing though because they show the C&C TU in the picture, but list it as X02.



 
 Oh, ok, thanks, I'll get it by next week


----------



## Atilio

shootinputin187 said:


> I read somewhere that if u move or shake portable tube amp, it'll cause some noise or somenthing....?



 
 hmmm... I would like to know this also... :S


----------



## H20Fidelity

atilio said:


> Oh, ok, thanks, I'll get it by next week




Please be careful though of that listing I linked. 

Contact the seller before buying, making sure it is actually the C&C TU and not C&C X02.


----------



## Atilio

h20fidelity said:


> Please be careful though of that listing I linked.
> 
> Contact the seller before buying, making sure it is actually the C&C TU and not C&C X02.



 
 Ok, I'll do that, thanks


----------



## GrahamL

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> While using the BH with my iPhone, it did respond to the signal. A bit annoying. Only happened once for a few seconds in the past hour I've been using it, though. Gonna see tomorrow when I drive to work how it fares, though.


 
   
  Thanks for the info, pngwn, very much appreciated. I would be really interested to hear how the BH fares on your journey to work - I imagine the additional cell handovers will exacerbate the issue but would love to hear about your experience with it.
   
  Thanks again,
   
  Graham


----------



## Apo0th3karY

IME, I only ever get cell interference if I'm using EDGE network (2G). I'm usually on 3G/4G/LTE so I don't get any of that interference. I think since ditching my blackberry I haven't noticed it so much either, but that was way befre I got the BH so I'm sure it'd be like hell with a blackberry lol


----------



## nick n

I have seen that listing also and i believe it is a mistake  using the wrong picture. the sale is for the XO2 I believe, and i also read that on some other internet forum/place also.
   
  Can't hurt to ask . I'll link anything I find.


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





grahaml said:


> I'm in the market for a small portable amp at the moment, and the BH seems to be ticking all the boxes for me at the moment.... Excellent reports on SQ, small, excellent battery, seems like I can't go wrong.
> 
> However, can any owners comment on the BH's susceptibility to *electromagnetic interference* when used in close proximity to a cellphone? I'd be using the BH with both my iPod Classic and iPhone 4S, but wonder if I might hear the dreaded di-dit di-dit di-dit when it's sat on my phone.
> 
> ...


 
  I have heard some interference when the BH is in close proximity to my HTC Thunderbolt (4G LTE), but I don't think you can have a sensitive amplifier and somehow shield ALL the noise that comes out of your phone...a transmitter. There are trade offs to having the convenience of a smartphone. I will say that it is NOTHING like the GSM interference we used to get from these phones. In fact, I only noticed the sound after my music stopped.
   
  NO such problems with my iPod classic.


----------



## brunk

Well, i received my BH yesterday! It only took 13 days from placing the order to delivery. I must say its a bit smaller than what i expected and boy does this thing pack a punch. It also loves to bring out micro details. I also have a RCA to 3.5mm cable that i used to hook up to my DAC and i must say the BH did scale a bit over the iPod, but not drastically so. That does make me wonder if my headphones, VSonic GR07 Bass Editions are the bottleneck. If so, this amp is worth double its price to be honest. Stay tuned for a a better review in a few days!


----------



## Atilio

If its worth double its price, I wonder how could the XO2 sound like... So tempted to pull the trigger on that one. God help my wallet.


----------



## GrahamL

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> IME, I only ever get cell interference if I'm using EDGE network (2G). I'm usually on 3G/4G/LTE so I don't get any of that interference. I think since ditching my blackberry I haven't noticed it so much either, but that was way befre I got the BH so I'm sure it'd be like hell with a blackberry lol


 
   
  Thanks Apo0th3karY, that matches my experience too - it's only ever GSM that causes a problem. Unfortunately I live in a fringe reception area with no 3G so my phone is forever re-registering with the 2G network. I've learned today though that I can enable airplane mode but keep wifi enabled, so if necessary I should be able to avoid the interference whilst still pulling lossless files from my Subsonic server.
   
  Quote: 





ravager said:


> I have heard some interference when the BH is in close proximity to my HTC Thunderbolt (4G LTE), but I don't think you can have a sensitive amplifier and somehow shield ALL the noise that comes out of your phone...a transmitter. There are trade offs to having the convenience of a smartphone. I will say that it is NOTHING like the GSM interference we used to get from these phones. In fact, I only noticed the sound after my music stopped.
> 
> NO such problems with my iPod classic.


 
   
  You should hear my cheap Logitech PC speakers.... Sounds like an alien invasion whenever I get my phone within about 4 feet of them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks ravager, that's appreciated, and I guess when I can get such (reportedly) fantastic sound from a tiny, cheap device with a great battery life, I should be willing to accept the odd imperfection. If the interference is minor, like you report, I think I'd be comfortable with giving the BH a try and engaging Plan B (airplane mode+wifi on) if I find it annoys me.
   
   
  Cheers both,
   
  Graham


----------



## Greed

After listening to a few of my IEMs with the BH, I decided to try headphones to really get the feel for what this amp can do. I absolutely adore the combination of the BH and Amperiors. I used Out 1 with high gain, and LF switch enabled and it was very pleasing to my ears. That top edge that I heard in my IEMs was never apparent in my Amperiors. I also tried my D7000s with the amp with similar results. They definitely sound very refined and detailed, but the sharp top end started to come through again. I feel as though this amp would be perfect for neutral to warm-ish sounding headphones and earphones, does anyone else agree? V shaped headphones seems to become overly bright with these. Definitely more to come! And thank you to H20 for recommending such an awesome amp for the price. The battery life alone was worth the money.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





greed said:


> After listening to a few of my IEMs with the BH, I decided to try headphones to really get the feel for what this amp can do. I absolutely adore the combination of the BH and Amperiors. I used Out 1 with high gain, and LF switch enabled and it was very pleasing to my ears. That top edge that I heard in my IEMs was never apparent in my Amperiors. I also tried my D7000s with the amp with similar results. They definitely sound very refined and detailed, but the sharp top end started to come through again. I feel as though this amp would be perfect for neutral to warm-ish sounding headphones and earphones, does anyone else agree? V shaped headphones seems to become overly bright with these. Definitely more to come!


 

 Yes that is exactly what I have found. Really brings to life some of my headphones that are normally slightly veiled on the high end and makes then sing. I won't say I don't like the sound with some of my V shaped headphones but they are definitely bright which can be good depending on what I am listening to. The BH really works well on older recordings as well. Newer rock with V shaped phones I am usually using my Headstage Arrow.


----------



## brunk

I





atilio said:


> If its worth double its price, I wonder how could the XO2 sound like... So tempted to pull the trigger on that one. God help my wallet.


 If it were me, i would personally buy it ONLY if i had balanced headphones. In particular the HifiMan RE-272's. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Atilio

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I
> If it were me, i would personally buy it ONLY if i had balanced headphones. In particular the HifiMan RE-272's. Just my 2 cents.


 
   
  Why is that? I didn't get it, sorry...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=170746351186

I'm gonna order mine tonight. 

Has anyone got one from ebay seller szclever88?


----------



## Techno Kid

This amp works wonders with warmer sounding IEM's like the SM3 but with my R-50 while it sounds even more resolving the highs can get a bit to hot but the bass on the R-50 when the LF is on sounds so much better with a thicker sound with good punch.  
   
  Now the bass on the SM3 actually hit hard with the LF switched on and the sub-bass really starts to rumble and I hear sub-bass in songs I didn't even know was there.  All this amp is going to do is make me go deaf even faster now because I can't stop using my setup now, thanks H2Ofidelity!


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





greed said:


> After listening to a few of my IEMs with the BH, I decided to try headphones to really get the feel for what this amp can do. I absolutely adore the combination of the BH and Amperiors. I used Out 1 with high gain, and LF switch enabled and it was very pleasing to my ears. That top edge that I heard in my IEMs was never apparent in my Amperiors. I also tried my D7000s with the amp with similar results. They definitely sound very refined and detailed, but the sharp top end started to come through again. I feel as though this amp would be perfect for neutral to warm-ish sounding headphones and earphones, does anyone else agree? V shaped headphones seems to become overly bright with these. Definitely more to come! And thank you to H20 for recommending such an awesome amp for the price. The battery life alone was worth the money.


 
  Lucky you with the Amperiors, my Momentums still show the top edge. I must be pretty sensitive I suppose.
   
  Loving the Line 1 / High gain default. Not a lot of play in the volume knob and potentially dangerous but packing the punch. ( Approx 7 O`clock in dial terms and fairly consistent with my mp3`s)


----------



## brunk

atilio said:


> Why is that? I didn't get it, sorry...


From what i gather, the XO2 is a balanced topology amp. Therefore if youre not using headphones that are balanced, youre not going to get the full potential of the XO2.


----------



## Leonarfd

Actually I have listened alot with my DT880 and they get very detailing because of the extra highs, but no harshness or treble fatigue for me. And for my MDR-1R they get that extra treble to make em more enjoyable. Looking forward to try the BH with my Mad Dogs when i have ordered and got em here, will be fun to see if it can satisfy them. The new upgrade Leather ALPHA Pads looks so nice, hard to not order now.


----------



## MusicalChillies

I suppose you could call the LH a signature. Default to me is much more in keeping with my W4`s. Detailed, punchy, never sibilant and laid back. You have to give Sennheiser some credit (yes I know this is the C&C thread) but they do know their stuff.
  If their stock phones all help from amping, this amp could help most models I presume.


----------



## Atilio

Quote: 





brunk said:


> From what i gather, the XO2 is a balanced topology amp. Therefore if youre not using headphones that are balanced, youre not going to get the full potential of the XO2.


 
   
  Oh, thanks for the info. Didn't know that...


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> I suppose you could call the LH a signature. Default to me is much more in keeping with my W4`s. Detailed, punchy, never sibilant and laid back. You have to give Sennheiser some credit (yes I know this is the C&C thread) but they do know their stuff.
> If their stock phones all help from amping, this amp could help most models I presume.


 

 Speaking of Sennheiser, I thought I would try out the synergy between the HD650 and BH, and it seems like a pleasant pairing. I wouldn't say that it is excellent and there is still plenty more you can get out of the famous HD650, but it sounds good. I feel like the detail and refinement you get from the BH, it helps with the dark-ish tone of the HD650. The sound could be wonderful for some, or drastic for others depending on if you love the warm sound from the HD650 or like an in between them and the HD600. So far, I'm liking this sound especially for jazz.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Anyone tried this amp with the JVC HA-S500?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Anyone tried this amp with the JVC HA-S500?


 
  The cans that don't need an amp?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

achmedisdead said:


> The cans that don't need an amp?




Haha those are the ones. 

They sound awesome with my E11 though so I want to see how they will sound with the BH. 

I'm hoping that I will finally be able to untape the vents. 

Plus, according to reports this amp will increase see soundstage and imaging. Which they desperately need imo.


----------



## brunk

lifted andreas said:


> Haha those are the ones.
> 
> They sound awesome with my E11 though so I want to see how they will sound with the BH.
> 
> ...


Maybe they dont need an amp, but the built-in ones on apple products are just terrible. Problem is, you dont realize it until you get to this level of an amp. You wont reach its full potential if you double amp, so i recommend LOD out.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

brunk said:


> Maybe they dont need an amp, but the built-in ones on apple products are just terrible. Problem is, you dont realize it until you get to this level of an amp. You wont reach its full potential if you double amp, so i recommend LOD out.




That's what i'm planning, is to use a FiiO LOD cable and with it. Same one I'm using now with my E11.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Honestly, BH makes my Colorfly CK4 , C3, and Hifiman HM-601's headphone outs sound average in comparison, those are not cheap players. Every source I've tried gains some improvements, even the mighty Clip+, ipod touch to my old school Sony Mini Disc player. The amp takes what's there and improves the signal for you, expands the stage, increases detail, clarity, all it needs is a decent signal to extract from, how good that original signal is will depend on your outcome. However, of course what ever is being driven will sound better than the headphone out alone, whether it needs to be amped or not imo. Many members reporting positive results with low impedance IEM for example. You can see this by all the positive reports members are giving confirming.

I do highly recommend using line outs though, only headphone out if LOD is not available.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I also just wanna say it's awesome to see us finally agreeing on something lol

It didint happen with regards to the T-Peos haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> I also just wanna say it's awesome to see us finally agreeing on something lol
> 
> It didint happen with regards to the T-Peos haha




Well, I hope you enjoy the amp, it is a clear upgrade over E11, you should be mighty impressed from where I'm standing. I do recommend switching out your FiiO LOD, but you can look into that at a later date.

I don't like saying it to much, but If I'm just going to put it out there, BH puts FiiO E11 to absolute shame. 

Now other members have confirmed, I can say that with 100% confidence.


----------



## Techno Kid

H2O is just helping me go deaf a little faster because I can't stop listening through this amp, it is just phenomenal for a $100.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

That's settled then I will be ordering it tomorrow through szclever88 seller on ebay. 

I guess the only thing I find strange is that this amp is older by manufacture than the E11 yet we only stumble upon it now. 2 years after its released...


----------



## H20Fidelity

techno kid said:


> H2O is just helping me go deaf a little faster because I can't stop listening through this amp, it is just phenomenal for a $100.




Consume in moderation. 




lifted andreas said:


> That's settled then I will be ordering it tomorrow through szclever88 seller on ebay.
> 
> I guess the only thing I find strange is that this amp is older by manufacture than the E11 yet we only stumble upon it now. 2 years after its released...




I guess sometimes things slip through the radar on Western audiophile forums being a Chinese brand. FiiO's probably lucky it did go unnoticed for some time. :tongue_smile:

I really wasn't expecting this much attention originally, for most parts want the thread to feed from members opinions, not mine.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Actually I have listened alot with my DT880 and they get very detailing because of the extra highs, but no harshness or treble fatigue for me. And for my MDR-1R they get that extra treble to make em more enjoyable. Looking forward to try the BH with my Mad Dogs when i have ordered and got em here, will be fun to see if it can satisfy them. The new upgrade Leather ALPHA Pads looks so nice, hard to not order now.


 

 Looking forward to your results with the T50's. I have a couple and also bunch of vintage orthos, not the most sensitive things, so something like this is a *necessity *for portable use when the weather gets a bit better.
  Just barely scraping by selectively with the amp I now have.
   
  You're gonna be impressed with the cans I bet, if you have not heard one before ( a decent mod )
  Lff's Paradox is the other contender, unless you want to DIY.
   
   Expecting this amp will do them the justice they deserve, do let me know.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Has anybody tried C&C XO2 with Sennheiser HD 25?


----------



## Mach71Supern0va

Where do you buy this from ?
   
  Ebay ? Can you give me a few links.
   
  Anything from China unfortunately has a solemn threat of fake stuff even Fiio started having the ability to check serial numbers on its website but from everyone's testimony this is becoming very much appealing especially hearing from a user who uses the same source. 
   
  Can anyone affirm its bass quality ? Excels E11 and cMoy as well ? (Note the cMoy's bass boost) What about E17, I will be trying out E17 soon, so i will understand better what you are saying.
   
  E17 won Editors Choice award
  http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/2012-editors-choice-awards?page=0,21


----------



## H20Fidelity

Most members have been purchasing here through pollychen.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/251050614620?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3a73c85f5c&_uhb=1

Yes, better bass quality than both E11 and CmoyBB, (I've had both) makes E11 sound muddy and veiled. and Cmoy sound bloated. Through pages of the thread I have mentioned the improvement in bass texture. It's not a huge amount of quantity using the LF switch, around the same as E11 on EQ1, but much...much cleaner.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Going to order it today from pollychen.
   
  Btw, what LOD cable would you guys recommend to use with this amp and iPod classic?
   
  Thinking about ditching the FiiO one lol


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Going to order it today from pollychen.
> 
> Btw, what LOD cable would you guys recommend to use with this amp and iPod classic?
> 
> Thinking about ditching the FiiO one lol


 
   
  This is a good LOD cable - http://www.ebay.com/itm/Apple-Line-Out-Dock-LOD-Cable-iPhone-iPod-iTouch-Nano-/280663507865?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item4158d94399


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'd recommend something silver plated like Techo Kid linked., some members have been reporting pure silver is a touch bright. Silver plated will give you more air, detail, over copper. Have a look on eBay under "iPod lod" at some options also.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Ok thanks guys!
   
  I've had a look and found 2 cheaper ones...
   
  One is copper plated:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-Copper-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-/281053412902?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item417016be26
   
  The other is silver plated:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silver-Plated-OFC-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-iPod-/281053419415?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item417016d797
   
  Also this is a silver plated one from HK:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-silver-plated-LOD-cable-for-iphone-ipod-i-touch-/270971592884?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3f172a60b4
   
  -----
   
  Which would you recommend?
   
  PS. That second one caught my eye...


----------



## H20Fidelity

The second link. 

I am also rather curious about this one, because the seller makes ipod/imods, he has an account here, I trust what he say's, 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-BEST-DEAL-/251042434262?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a734b8cd6&_uhb=

I think the second link is a safe choice though.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The second link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ok thanks!

 That looks like similarly built LOD as the one I linked from the seller in UK.


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The second link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I just pulled the trigger on the 2nd link as well. H20 said it was a good idea to replace my Fiio L9 and that you CAN hear a difference. It was only 30 USD shipped, so can't complain. Still extremely satisfied with this C&C BH as well. They even open up some cheap Sennheiser sport headphones I had in my backpack. 
   
  HIGHLY recommend over the Fiio E11.


----------



## Shootinputin187

I change my mind on the XO2 and decided to get the BH. I thought that HD25's and 598's arent that hard to play and i have some extra cash for my custom cables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Gonna get it tomorrow evening, gonna post some impressions and photos as soon as i get my hands on it.


----------



## Greed

http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#ecwid:category=3351504&mode=product&product=14274706
   
  Does excellent custom work too if you have special requests. Very reasonable prices and fast shipping. Honestly, if you are like me and need the treble on the BH tamed some, I would recommend a pure copper cable for some added warmth. If not, SPC is probably a good medium.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I like clear treble so I think I'll get the silver plated cable.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Know what, the treble isn't so bad with my M100, the treble roll off and strong bass compliment the treble of the BH.
It's my FXZ200s that aren't sounding.very nice on the BH. if you can believe it, the treble is overpowering the bass, making my FXZ200 very bright.t.

EDIT: I take it back. It was the tips I was using. Stupid me thought bass was gonna be big using bi-flange tips. Back to tip rolling...


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I like clear treble so I think I'll get the silver plated cable.


 
  I got myself into a "debate" moons ago regarding cables/sound. I trust my ears and I can hear a difference with silver compared to copper. Do not want to start another debate here! but if you are also believer then choosing the cable you require makes sense.
   
  I use my FiiO lod with this amp, thinking about it I might be a tube amp man, smooth relaxed rather than highly detailed/analytical. Don`t want to think too much about that, purchases on hold.
   
  On default / line out 1, high gain fits that above requirement. In my opinion the switches do not really serve a purpose, LF, great a bass boost but also affects the highs, SF, artificial space. 
  Really happy with no enhancements and certainly now, with my over ears, detailed with leaving the highs the way they are.
   
  I am a little aggrieved though, amp ran out of juice while I was at work! Shocking! lol   Have no idea of life, keep topping it up but now have charged it fully? Not red, somewhat multi-coloured light which I presume is charged.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> I got myself into a "debate" moons ago regarding cables/sound. I trust my ears and I can hear a difference with silver compared to copper. Do not want to start another debate here! but if you are also believer then choosing the cable you require makes sense.
> 
> I use my FiiO lod with this amp, thinking about it I might be a tube amp man, smooth relaxed rather than highly detailed/analytical. Don`t want to think too much about that, purchases on hold.
> 
> ...


 

 I agree with this. Even though I appreciate the thought of multi functions and different sounds, I feel as though the switches cancel themselves out as far as functionality is concerned. I would have loved a stand alone bass boost, crossfeed, and maybe even a treble booster (not that I love treble, I don't actually, but for others, and to toy around with). Options that would closely resemble the Headstage Arrow 4G with all of its multi-functionality. I maybe a little harsh on the review, but I feel as though adding two different boosts in one switch is not needed nor wanted. Nonetheless, this is an excellent amp with default settings, and I'm happy with my purchase.Enough to sell off my E11, which I had loved.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





greed said:


> I agree with this. Even though I appreciate the thought of multi functions and different sounds, I feel as though the switches cancel themselves out as far as functionality is concerned. I would have loved a stand alone bass boost, crossfeed, and maybe even a treble booster (not that I love treble, I don't actually, but for others, and to toy around with). Options that would closely resemble the Headstage Arrow 4G with all of its multi-functionality. I maybe a little harsh on the review, but I feel as though adding two different boosts in one switch is not needed nor wanted. Nonetheless, this is an excellent amp with default settings, and I'm happy with my purchase.Enough to sell off my E11, which I had loved.


 
   
  Is this that good? i've heard the E11 wich i liked quite a bit, especially for the price, but will see that tomorrow


----------



## Lifted Andreas

shootinputin187 said:


> Is this that good? i've heard the E11 wich i liked quite a bit, especially for the price, but will see that tomorrow




All impressions say that this is far beyond the E11 quality, that many people can't be wrong. 

I'll be ordering one myself tonight, just waiting for pollychen to get back to me.


----------



## Techno Kid

Its way better than the E11 in every way whether its build quality or sound quality,  the E11 is just out classed buy this bad boy.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Is this that good? i've heard the E11 wich i liked quite a bit, especially for the price, but will see that tomorrow


 

 Honestly, yes. After you hear the BH you will wonder how you ever liked the E11. Not to take anything away from what FiiO produced, because I still think the E11 is a wonderful amp, especially for the price. But the sound is simply better in every way. Battery life is so much longer and if you can get passed the BH being a little bright than you will be happy with it too. My gripe about it being bright will not be shared by everyone, but if you are like me and don't like anything added up top, especially from an amp than you may not like it. But as far as everything else is concerned: soundstage, imaging, detail this amp is a winner.


----------



## Leonarfd

And depending on your country it may be even more cheap than a e11. Did not pay customs as I was lucky so it costed almost half the price of a e11 in norway.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





greed said:


> Honestly, yes. After you hear the BH you will wonder how you ever liked the E11. Not to take anything away from what FiiO produced, because I still think the E11 is a wonderful amp, especially for the price. But the sound is simply better in every way. Battery life is so much longer and if you can get passed the BH being a little bright than you will be happy with it too. My gripe about it being bright will not be shared by everyone, but if you are like me and don't like anything added up top, especially from an amp than you may not like it. But as far as everything else is concerned: soundstage, imaging, detail this amp is a winner.


 
   
  Your saying its bright? I hope it will add some warmth and bass to my HD598's.....if anybody has tried that combination i would like to hear your impressions.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Your saying its bright? I hope it will add some warmth and bass to my HD598's.....if anybody has tried that combination i would like to hear your impressions.


 

 It's not necessarily "BRIGHT", but definitely has some sparkly highs, and you can definitely tell with V shaped, or bright headphones/earphones. If you are one that is sensitive to highs (like I am), this could be a problem, but that was me, and I have just learned not to use my V shaped headphones/earphones with this amp or if I do, I'll EQ to tame the treble some.
   
  This is a really minor thing, and I don't want it to seem like this amp is bright, it just has some added sparkle to it, and depending on the person.. this might be a good thing.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Hmm... so a copper choice for the LOD cable might be better?
   
  I've just ordered the amp from pollychen with standard USPS shipping. Hopefully I will have it at the end of next week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Excited much!


----------



## ozkan

Do you think it will be bright if paired with a Pfe 112 and Colorfly C3?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





ozkan said:


> Do you think it will be bright if paired with a Pfe 112 and Colorfly C3?


 

 Honestly, I couldn't comment on this pair because I haven't heard either. Hopefully someone here has so that they can chime in.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Oh nooo I just realized that its Chinese New Year in a few days.
   
  I hope my C&C BH leaves HK before then, otherwise I'd have to wait almost 3 weeks for it. Grrrrr


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Oh nooo I just realized that its Chinese New Year in a few days.
> 
> I hope my C&C BH leaves HK before then, otherwise I'd have to wait almost 3 weeks for it. Grrrrr


 

 I got mine from http://www.ebay.com/itm/170746351186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649. I was going to go with pollychen, but then I saw I would get free "expedited" shipping from this person so I just went with him/her. Not sure which would have been faster, but I received my amp in a business week, so I'm happy.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

greed said:


> I got mine from http://www.ebay.com/itm/170746351186?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649. I was going to go with pollychen, but then I saw I would get free "expedited" shipping from this person so I just went with him/her. Not sure which would have been faster, but I received my amp in a business week, so I'm happy.




I was gonna go with that seller too but decided to go with pollychen instead due to majority in this thread. 

By the way if you look at the listings, they got same shipping time frames so my guess is they use the same service. 

Expedited shipping in that listing is just standard Chinese mail service shipping.

The only faster way would be to pay $20 for DHL shipping, and I ain't gonna do that.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

It is bright and sparkley and I love it with some older veiled tracks or headphones that need a little help in the upper range. Using it with a v shaped headphone might be too much up top but just like greed said, it is just minor and I love mine with most headphones and even some older tracks.


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> It is bright and sparkley and I love it with some older veiled tracks or headphones that need a little help in the upper range. Using it with a v shaped headphone might be too much up top but just like greed said, it is just minor and I love mine with most headphones and even some older tracks.


Listen to the doors on it dude especially with the sf enabled. It sounds totally clean for something recorded in the 60's


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> The second link.
> 
> I am also rather curious about this one, because the seller makes ipod/imods, he has an account here, I trust what he say's,
> 
> ...


H20 you seem like a pretty knowledgeable fellow, what type of LOD would boost the mid range since I have the Logitech ue 6000 and they're rather v shaped


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> H20 you seem like a pretty knowledgeable fellow, what type of LOD would boost the mid range since I have the Logitech ue 6000 and they're rather v shaped




Personally, I don't know of any cable to boost the mid range alone, you lean from warmth with copper / colder with silver.

A copper cable will add warmth, applying a slightly thicker presentation, possibly more of a natural sound., they also boost the low end somewhat, while silver will brighten the signal applying more air and detail somewhat taming the low end, the down side in your situation is silver boosts treble. I'm pretty confident if you tried silver plated it would help balance out the low end with the mids some though maybe to much on the high end still. 

There's not really any one cable to do what you're asking unfortunately, unless someone else has experienced something different.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> H20 you seem like a pretty knowledgeable fellow, what type of LOD would boost the mid range since I have the Logitech ue 6000 and they're rather v shaped


 

 I'd say the best option is to get a different headphone if the V-shape is a problem for you. The cable can help some but it will not correct a V-shaped sound...


----------



## zerocoolhifi

mpawluk91 said:


> Listen to the doors on it dude especially with the sf enabled. It sounds totally clean for something recorded in the 60's




Exactly what I am taking about most of my 80s metal sound great on this amp, where some of the newer crispier stuff is a little too harsh but then I just use a mellowed headphone.


----------



## benk97

Should I get the C&C BH or the Fiio E12 if I want to drive my UE 900's? I'm kinda leaning towards the E12 seeing as to how I don't have to wait 3 weeks to get it.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Personally, I don't know of any cable to boost the mid range alone, you lean from warmth with copper / colder with silver.
> 
> A copper cable will add warmth, applying a slightly thicker presentation, possibly more of a natural sound., they also boost the low end somewhat, while silver will brighten the signal applying more air and detail somewhat taming the low end, the down side in your situation is silver boosts treble. I'm pretty confident if you tried silver plated it would help balance out the low end with the mids some though maybe to much on the high end still.
> 
> There's not really any one cable to do what you're asking unfortunately, unless someone else has experienced something different.


Damn


----------



## brunk

Well i have to say this amp is absolutely worth every penny! I dont think theres any flaw for it at all. The main thing i have realized, and im not sure how many have known this is that the BH is really made for the Etymotic ER-4P. It only seems obvious when you actually remember why theres 2 outputs labeled P->B. output 1 is matched for the P model, while output 2 has the resistors and capacitors to make it a B model. Then you can buy an aftermarket 75ohm adapter for ~$30 an turn it into a S model! Thats 3 sets of headphones for the price of one folks! Plus, im positive the LF, SF and gain are specifically tuned for it. This totally explains why we may be finding treble issues --its made for an Ety head! Therefore, i have just purchased the P model and will be enjoying the full potential the BH has to offer. I also have the Accudio app on my iPhone with the ER-4P profile to enjoy when it arrives Tuesday!
Cheers


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Well i have to say this amp is absolutely worth every penny! I dont think theres any flaw for it at all. The main thing i have realized, and im not sure how many have known this is that the BH is really made for the Etymotic ER-4P. It only seems obvious when you actually remember why theres 2 outputs labeled P->B. output 1 is matched for the P model, while output 2 has the resistors and capacitors to make it a B model. Then you can buy an aftermarket 75ohm adapter for ~$30 an turn it into a S model! Thats 3 sets of headphones for the price of one folks! Plus, im positive the LF, SF and gain are specifically tuned for it. This totally explains why we may be finding treble issues --its made for an Ety head! Therefore, i have just purchased the P model and will be enjoying the full potential the BH has to offer. I also have the Accudio app on my iPhone with the ER-4P profile to enjoy when it arrives Tuesday!
> Cheers


 
   
  Well I don't know about all that though it may be true but all I know is it makes my SM3 V2 sound absolutely amazing.  The R-50 sounds really good 2 and I've got used to the brighter highs more though it can still be a touch to much on some tracks.
   
  One reason I got another pair of XBA-1's other than they were owed to me is that I think they'll pair very well with the BH also, they're a warm more mid forward IEM like the SM3 and I liked the sound of the XBA-1 quite a bit before and I think with the BH its going to be very nice.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Just spent a few hours with spotify on iPhone 4s, BH and my X10s. That is some fun stuff!!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think one advantage about this amp I admire (besides the sound) is you can simply charge BH once and forget about it, the choir of charging two devices almost daily to keep your rig running is totally taken out of the equation. That's actually a big deal for me, not being a slave to the power point constantly for two separate devices which took the fun out of amping for me in the past. I'm charging probably once every 1.5 weeks just to top up, haven't had it go flat yet.

That and the power light LED is so bright one can use it as a torch around the house late at night. (true)  BH torch/amp.


----------



## lee730

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think one advantage about this amp I admire (besides the sound) is you can simply charge BH once and forget about it, the choir of charging two devices almost daily to keep your rig running is totally taken out of the equation. That's actually a big deal for me, not being a slave to the power point constantly for two separate devices which took the fun out of amping for me in the past. I'm charging probably once every 1.5 weeks just to top up, haven't had it go flat yet.
> 
> That and the power light LED is so bright one can use it as a torch around the house late at night. (true)
> 
> ...


 

 Now the DAP is the problem in the chain regarding battery life lol  It's nice when you find a single unit to do it all though...


----------



## brunk

techno kid said:


> Well I don't know about all that though it may be true but all I know is it makes my SM3 V2 sound absolutely amazing.  The R-50 sounds really good 2 and I've got used to the brighter highs more though it can still be a touch to much on some tracks.
> 
> One reason I got another pair of XBA-1's other than they were owed to me is that I think they'll pair very well with the BH also, they're a warm more mid forward IEM like the SM3 and I liked the sound of the XBA-1 quite a bit before and I think with the BH its going to be very nice.


 Yeah, its true, its not something thats a coincidence, its deliberate engineering. Even the 300mw max output is for the Ety B model.

I almost jumped the gun on a pair of XBA-3, but it seems like it would sound too unnatural with multiple crossovers that only lose out on detail and frequency information. Anyways I'll update my findings on the Ety ER-4P vs. VSonic GR07 Bass Edition on the C&C BH to see which is better in the middle of next week. Unless it becomes a clear and obvious choice.

EDIT: This also makes me think that the BK is what most of us should be buying, because it probably doesnt include the B model output. However its a small savings anyway. Plus, this makes me ponder ClieOS's IEM list with the Ety P ranking. What kind of synergy/amping is he using to make his judgements. Is he aware of output impedance issues?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lee730 said:


> Now the DAP is the problem in the chain regarding battery life lol  It's nice when you find a single unit to do it all though...




Yeah I understand, I only get 8 hours from Colorfly CK4+ but that's what I'm saying, BH eases the pain and saves a lot of time. You're not constantly juggling two devices on a charger. I'd much prefer charge CK4 once in the morning not worrying about the other half. I"m possibly upgrading the CK4 battery next month, which will take it up to 15 hours. (we hope)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I will have to wait till after the 18th for mine to ship via DHL. 

After that it should take up to 5 days only.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Just got my BH and immediately i hear the difference between the two outputs, is this normal? The another one sound much more quieter and bit "blank". Gonna post more impressions and pics when i get back home


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Just got my BH and immediately i hear the difference between the two outputs, is this normal? The another one sound much more quieter and bit "blank". Gonna post more impressions and pics when i get back home


 
   
  Yes that's normal. I've also found Out 1 to focus a bit on the midrange where Out 2 cleans things up and you get more detail.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think one advantage about this amp I admire (besides the sound) is you can simply charge BH once and forget about it, the choir of charging two devices almost daily to keep your rig running is totally taken out of the equation. That's actually a big deal for me, not being a slave to the power point constantly for two separate devices which took the fun out of amping for me in the past. I'm charging probably once every 1.5 weeks just to top up, haven't had it go flat yet.
> 
> That and the power light LED is so bright one can use it as a torch around the house late at night. (true)
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've lost count how many hours my BH has gone without a charge.
   
  It seems to run on the music that goes through it!


----------



## Shootinputin187

And the size of this thing! ITS TINY


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think one advantage about this amp I admire (besides the sound) is you can simply charge BH once and forget about it, the choir of charging two devices almost daily to keep your rig running is totally taken out of the equation. That's actually a big deal for me, not being a slave to the power point constantly for two separate devices which took the fun out of amping for me in the past. I'm charging probably once every 1.5 weeks just to top up, haven't had it go flat yet.
> 
> That and the power light LED is so bright one can use it as a torch around the house late at night. (true)
> 
> ...


 
  I'm looking forward to the same thing with my upcoming X9......it's rated at 110 hours battery life, and will power all my headphones without an amp. I'm actually going to write down the day I start using it, because by the time it runs down to 25% or so, I'm likely to have forgotten when I started using it. I'm not even going to attempt to track the actual number of hours....lol.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

^good idea, I lost track, and am scared it will die in the middle of my commute so I charged my BH last night.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I read somehere during my research when BH starts running low on power the LED light will begin to dim. (won't shine as bright) Dont quote me on that though until we can confirm.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

h20fidelity said:


> I read somehere during my research *when BH starts running low on power* the LED light will begin to dim. (won't shine as bright) Dont quote me on that though until we can confirm.




I think you made a typo..... *if

lol all kidding aside, ill check that out in two weeks or so haha.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Have been playing round with the BH and i would like to share my first impressions. First of all i found about this amp by a friend who distributes chinese headphone equipment, i didn't payed attention to that that much, i was more eyed on the iBasso amps. So he's going to china and he said he could get some iBasso amps for me (no shipping cost), and i was excited about it, until i read this thread.
   
  I was actually quite interested about this amp when i finished reading this hole thread and i went and got it. Im reaallyy happy i did, it sounds fantastic, through my IE60's wich im using for "go to" rig until i get my HD25's (coming next week). It adds just enough brightness and detail to them that they were slightly lacking. The highs were quite "rough" at first but after couple of hours or so they have been tamed down little bit and they keep improving over time. As for my HD598's they add the little thing it was lacking, POWER! It sounds much more complete with this amp, it has improved these headphones in every aspect and they just seem to sound as they should. Although the sound customization switches are quite bad imo, i prefer to have it as "stock", for me it has the best sound. One thing worth mentioing is when you turn the amp on you'll hear sort of loud "puk" noise and when you turn the amp off you'll hear like a laser gun sound (?), not big things but still worth mentioning.
   
  They fit PERFECTLY at the back of my iPod classic 80gb (wich is my DAP of choice atm). Its small, compact, relatively light and big thing for me is that its made from aluminium (or some metallic surface). It feels very sturdy indeed, and this thing just runs on air, HOW ON EARTH they could make this sound so good in such a small form factor and have ridiculously long battery life?
   
  Some pictures. 
   
   

   

   

   
  As i said i will be upgrading to HD25 I-II's next week or so (custom ones made by customcans, REALLY excited about those). And i'll do a copper LOD and recable those HD25's when they arrive, will post a picture at the portable rigs thread.
   
  Im bit of a newcomer in terms of audiophiling but i hope this wasn't complete garbage. I HIGHLY recommend this amp, its fantastic for the price and the battery life is truly exceptional.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





atilio said:


> Thanks for the impressions Shootinputin. Interesting. I'm more and more curious about giving this little amp a try.


 
   
  You should its a cool little amp. I havent tried this with some harder to drive cans, but for 50-100ohm headphones it does a nice job (been using low gain).


----------



## mpawluk91

shootinputin187 said:


> You should its a cool little amp. I havent tried this with some harder to drive cans, but for 50-100ohm headphones it does a nice job (been using low gain).


Yeah if I turn on high gain with my 50 ohm cans its a really painful experience


----------



## Craigster75

From comments, I am concerned about the brightness of this amp since my headphones are as bright as I would like.  Any thoughts on the impact of this amp related to brightness and compared to more neutral amps?

  I am leaning toward the E12, but haven't pulled out the credit card yet.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> From comments, I am concerned about the brightness of this amp since my headphones are as bright as I would like.  Any thoughts on the impact of this amp related to brightness and compared to more neutral amps?
> 
> I am leaning toward the E12, but haven't pulled out the credit card yet.


 
   
  It's bright at start BUT its not too bright or anything and it does infact get more neutral when u have done some burn in (my experiences)


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  +1
  
  I highly recommend it for M-100 owners. The soundstage is HUGE, the mids are a tiny bit more focused (esp. on out1), details are even cleaner (esp. on out 2), and the rolled off treble of the M-100 is counterbalanced by the brightness a little bit, and it does go away after a few hours of use. The LF switch is powerful, makes the M-100s rumble nicely. It's pretty neat too cuz it give some boost to treble and adds some clarity. Honestly can't listen to my M-100s without the BH anymore. They sound congested and boomy. 
   
  Craigster, for the sake of it being less neutral than the E12 you might prefer that, but in all honesty I still highly recommend the BH - It's like the M-100 of portable amps, does a lot right, but it's not by any means neutral. It don't quite offer the same as other bass boosts or crossfeeds on amps, so it's a different kind of amp all together. Especially the friggen battery. Still can't get over that battery.


----------



## Leonarfd

Actually i have used it with both a 250 and 600ohm beyer and they power them fine, abit lacking in voltage on the 600ohm i must admit. But who is carrying around a portable amp and 600 ohm headphone?


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Actually i have used it with both a 250 and 600ohm beyer and they power them fine, abit lacking in voltage on the 600ohm i must admit. But who is carrying around a portable amp and 600 ohm headphone?


 
  True, i dont think BH has any problems running portable closed cans. (i havent seen 600ohms closed cans yet, correct me if im wrong)


----------



## jmsilva22

Hey guys I just found out on ebay that there is a "BK" version of this amp. What's the difference between the BH and BK?


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





jmsilva22 said:


> Hey guys I just found out on ebay that there is a "BK" version of this amp. What's the difference between the BH and BK?


 

 It's been covered before.  The BH is the upgraded version of the BK, although I forget what's exactly changed


----------



## mpawluk91

I wish someone on here spoke Chinese so they could read the paper that comes with the bh and maybe all these questions will be answered,

I guess it's an ancient Chinese secret lol


----------



## jmsilva22

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> It's been covered before.  The BH is the upgraded version of the BK, although I forget what's exactly changed


 
   
  Thanks.
   
  BH = upgraded = better. That's all the info I need.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Actually i have used it with both a 250 and 600ohm beyer and they power them fine,* abit lacking in voltage* on the 600ohm i must admit. But* who is carrying around a portable amp and 600 ohm headphone?*


 

 slowly raises hand and looks around. Not only that i was also using a couple of rare 1000 ohm portables at one point...( not joking )
  forever alone.
   
  I'll check the sensitivity on the beyer there and compare to the stuff i use or would use moreso when I get this thing.
  Thanks for the firsthand experience.  How noticably underpowered in your estimation.  ( help me obsess more over the xo2 here.)


----------



## waynes world

Nick, you crack me up lol!

So, you have this bad boy ordered?


----------



## nick n

don't rub it in, need to sell something first i think, looking at the stable here and trouble is....they are all so good.  A painful sacrificial can ceremony soon complete with some shamanic drumming tracks i have.
  I don't think I will be able to make a* tulpa* of one, nothing has manifested so far no matter how hard or all-encompassing I work it.
   
  Now...what about yourself ( ahem )


----------



## waynes world

So, whatcha gonna sell me lol! Only half kidding... you got lots of good stuff.. with mods already taken care of! (perfect for a lazy sob like me lol!)

I probably should just get this c&c to pull out all of the awesomeness of the ad900x's. But I am patiently waiting for pngwn to report back with his impressions of the synergy between the ad900"cs and the c&c versus e12. Patiently lol!


----------



## nick n

You're lucky there that he will be able to give you a direct impression with exactly what you have now. Perfect.
   
  Hopefully he can tell you ( even through PM ) how those fare with all the various switches.


----------



## pngwn

Yes, so many combinations to listen to ... OUT1 or OUT2 with some combination of gain, low frequency, and sound field versus the E12 with or without crossfeed (not really liking it), gain, bass boost. On top of which, comparisons between using an L10 LOD and the stock cables.
   
  It's definitely pretty close, but I think I'm developing a favorite to drive the AD900X out of. More of that in my review thread in the next few days, though. 
   
  What I will say about the BH right now since I've been listening to it for the past few hours is that I prefer OUT1 with gain and LF on most of the time. The soundfield switch was cool at first, but the novelty has kind of worn off and the change in frequency it produces doesn't appeal to me at all, though YMMV. It's not as if the AD900X needs more soundfield anyway  The extra bass from the LF switch certainly doesn't hurt, though. It does a sort of V shaped boost, but to my ears, the slight treble boost isn't bad. The bass boost is nice, though.
   
  Also, vocals on OUT1 have a much clearer and forward presentation than on OUT2. 
   
  One of the possible disadvantages of OUT1 is the pretty small volume pot range due to the greater output compared to OUT2. This is particularly true in my case since I like to have gain on for a little extra oomph. The small volume pot range could be a bit dangerous considering how easy the knob is to turn, so that's something to consider; OUT2 provides a lot more space on the knob.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





atilio said:


> And so I ordered the little BH. Couldn't resist after all the impressions (and the battery life)


 
   
  If the BH wins at anything, it wins at battery life. Like many others in this thread, I'm dumbfounded by the how long it's going without a charge. I'm still running on the initial charge it had when I opened it up!


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> If the BH wins at anything, it wins at battery life. Like many others in this thread, I'm dumbfounded by the how long it's going without a charge. I'm still running on the initial charge it had when I opened it up!


 
   
  Same here, i had it running music the hole yesterday and this morning and its still going strong! Was the "dimmed" power light when you have low battery true?


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I suspect that's true, but it doesn't look dimmed to me yet LOL I guess I'll find out when it finally dies...


----------



## H20Fidelity

In this listing taken from MisterTao there is a guide for charging and maintaining C&C BH's battery. 

The section under lined is what made me curious about the light dimming or described as _darkening_ in the description.




> *Charge:*
> 
> Random power into the power outlet and the other end miniUSB plug into the amp 5V power jack, and can be automatically charged. Charging, P / C-color indicator light turns red, fast full when the lights dimmed or extinguished, full automatically stop charging. Air power, or been shelved indefinitely, need to charge more than 10 hours to full charge about 4-8 hours in normal use. Amp internal regulator, charge control circuit will not overcharge, over-discharge, and to ensure that the battery life. _Amp can be a number of days to plug power. Batteries are nearly exhausted, P / C light to dark_, to extinguish prompted the charge to try to charge ahead, to avoid battery exhaustion forget to recharge.
> If the amp is not being used for a long period, should be fully charged kept in a cool, dry place, and every 3-6 months once again full of empty electrical storage may damage the battery.





Regarding E12, I have two concerns, well three if you include the battery time. Firstly, E12 puts out far to much power for my IEM's (I don't use headphones) it's total overkill. Secondly, I am concerned E12 may have a similar veil I experienced with E11 over the entire frequency range, some may notice it as 'warmth' but with E11, personally I found you actually lost some detail and clarity compared to the sources headphone out alone, that's what made me sell my E11 searching elsewhere. I like crisp, clean, smooth signature with clarity, sparkly treble ,clean non intrusive bass, not dark, warm or muddy. If members who have both E12 and BH can please describe E12's tone I would be interested how the two amps compare in that regard.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> I suspect that's true, but it doesn't look dimmed to me yet LOL I guess I'll find out *if *it finally dies...


 
   
  I dont wanna be grammar nazi, but you have a typo there mate......


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> It seems to run on the music that goes through it!





This quote from Apo0th3karY has stuck with me well.  Very suitable theory!


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> This quote from Apo0th3karY has stuck with me well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think its some crazy chinese technology....


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> In this listing taken from MisterTao there is a guide for charging and maintaining C&C BH's battery.
> 
> The section under lined is what made me curious about the light dimming or described as _darkening_ in the description.
> 
> ...


 
   
  I got my BH on Tuesday and have been using it for the better part of every evening (6+ hours of use in addition to being left on by accident for two nights...) and the light doesn't look anything like *dim* or *dark* to me yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess I _might_ find out what that looks like soon?
   
  Anyway, compared to the BH, the E12 loses in terms of clarity. BH with OUT2 and SF on is terrific at bringing out detail even in busy pieces like Clint Mansell's Death is the Road to Awe, which I have been using to A/B the two amps. The E12 has spectacular bass that destroys the BH's, however; texture, authority, and impact without bleeding into the midrange. The BH's bass boost in comparison to the E12's just sounds like more bass, but without the texture and layers. Not that it's bad, no; the E12's just sounds better. 
   
  Regarding treble, I'd rate the BH higher, especially on OUT2 with SF and LF. Comparing the headphone out to the E12, though, I'm happy to report that, to my ears, at least, the E12 improves the treble and clarity; still loses to the BH, though, but only barely. The BH has more sparkle and clarity than the E12. With LF and SF on, I sometimes feel the BH has _almost_ too much treble, but it's never uncomfortable. 
   
  To compare the what I think about the two amps' tones, I would say that both deliver a satisfying representation of the spectrum; however, the BH is able to deliver greater clarity, slighter more expansive soundstage, and a bit more sparkle up top while the E12 has a far more textured bass response and a magical mid range that makes me fall in love with vocals. My preference for either amp just depends on what I want to hear from my music or what genre I'm listening to.
   
  I've been tending to use the BH more for instrumental, classical, and sometimes general songs (alternative, indie, some pop) with vocals, while the E12 gets preference with bass heavy music like the whole of EDM (Drum and Bass, trance, progressive house, electro, fidget, dubstep, etc), some rock and metal, some orchestral pieces that prominently feature cellos.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> I got my BH on Tuesday and have been using it for the better part of every evening (6+ hours of use in addition to being left on by accident for two nights...) and the light doesn't look anything like *dim* or *dark* to me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I think after reading it comes to personal preference, do you want more neutral sounding with good soundstage and CRAZY battery life, or more warm sounding with great bass but not so great soundstage or neutrality/clarity.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> I think after reading it comes to personal preference, do you want more neutral sounding with good soundstage and CRAZY battery life, or more warm sounding with great bass but not so great soundstage or neutrality/clarity.


 
   
  It's pretty much down to personal preference, yeah. I'd love for any other members with both amps to chime in with their thoughts, though. Perhaps I should post this in Bill-P's thread as well or make my own with that  comprehensive comparison review I've been saying I'm gonna do...
   
  In terms of the soundstage, the E12 still has a great soundstage, it's just not as expansive as the BH's. Then again, my AD900X has a big soundstage of its own, so perhaps the soundstage difference would be much more noticeable on different cans? Deciding between the two does basically come down to neutral, terrific soundstage and battery versus warm with exquisite bass, though.
   
  Also, the previous comparisons were based on 320 kbps mp3. I've yet to exhaustively A/B the two amps with .FLAC. I expect the results to be pretty much the same, though.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> It's pretty much down to personal preference, yeah. I'd love for any other members with both amps to chime in with their thoughts, though. Perhaps I should post this in Bill-P's thread as well or make my own with that  comprehensive comparison review I've been saying I'm gonna do...
> 
> In terms of the soundstage, the E12 still has a great soundstage, it's just not as expansive as the BH's. Then again, my AD900X has a big soundstage of its own, so perhaps the soundstage difference would be much more noticeable on different cans? Deciding between the two does basically come down to neutral, terrific soundstage and battery versus warm with exquisite bass, though.
> 
> Also, the previous comparisons were based on 320 kbps mp3. I've yet to exhaustively A/B the two amps with .FLAC. I expect the results to be pretty much the same, though.


 
   
  I was thinking of getting the E12 until i heard this, havent heard it tho and prob not going to, this will serve as my go to rig's amp for some time (ill probably get CLAS at some point when i get some more money and perhaps iBasso PB2 to go with it....will see)


----------



## H20Fidelity

Thanks for that pngwn. 

Certainly appears E12 has the low end down pat atm with the current model, (well that's the feeling I'm getting) I just curious if lifting the boost in their next batch will have a positive or negative reaction. I think a few months ago E12 may of interested me, though BH's strong areas you mentioned such as clarity and soundstage are my main focus these days, those are two things Bill-P also mentioned. I also read a post from Bill-P in his thread saying BH has better detailing levels, I will try to demo E12 in the near future, however I am very content atm with size performance, and battery life of BH. it was very interesting reading your opinion on the two. I would probably post that in Bill-P's thread too

Regarding BH's battery, I really don't know how long it will go for I have taken the amp to 50 hours before charging, usually once a month I let my devices run flat to condition the battery so I'll check out this light dimming mystery.


----------



## mtntwg

I charged it to max the evening of 29th and have used it _about_ 5-6 hours a day so it has been going for 60-65+ hours and it's still some juice left, very impressed.


----------



## Shootinputin187

By The way guys, do you BH owners use output 1 or 2? i prefer number 2, it seems to be more detailed and to my ear has slightly better bass punch to my HD598's. OUT1 has maybe little bit emphasis on mid's, but the HD598's mids are truly exceptionally good so it doesnt effect these cans much.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I like output 2, gain on, LF on.


----------



## Bill-P

First, thanks to pngwn for adding his impressions to my thread. It'll add more perspective for readers.
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> ...though BH's strong areas you mentioned such as clarity and soundstage are my main focus these days, those are two things Bill-P also mentioned. I also read a post from Bill-P in his thread saying BH has better detailing levels...


 
   
  And yeah, I'll confirm this again. BH has noticeably better clarity, detail presentation, and a more expansive (better width) soundstage than E12.
   
  Also E12 is far too loud (powerful) for sensitive IEMs to be of any help.
   
  I think E12 is better suited to mid and high-end headphones that need a lot of amping power. I'm thinking DT880 250 Ohm and 600 Ohm level there. Typically, those headphones have a lot of treble, and they already have an expansive soundstage to begin with, but they need a boost in bass and midrange.
   
  But for dynamic IEMs that need a lift in clarity, BH is the far better alternative to E12, and also the far better sounding. IEMs are typically more in need of a soundstage lift than headphones, too.
   
  My most used weapon of choice is a mid-fi headphone, so I'm more inclined to use E12. But that's just my personal preference. I think BH and E12 represent two extremes of the spectrum, and they both complement my audio gears in different ways, rather than competing with each other.


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> I got my BH on Tuesday and have been using it for the better part of every evening (6+ hours of use in addition to being left on by accident for two nights...) and the light doesn't look anything like *dim* or *dark* to me yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I think this a bit of an unfair comparison. First of all, you can't use LF and SF switches on the BH to compare to the E12, because the E12 doesn't have those features. The BH's "Bass Boost" is also not just an actual bass boost, it also boosts the highs.. so when comparing the E12's bass boost, the difference in treble should be irrelevant. I've had both amps for a little over three days now, and I can tell you that I do agree, the BH sounds clearer, but not by much. Soundstage wise, unless you are using the "SF" switch, the BH soundstage is not bigger or wider, but just more emphasized. That's what the option does, and does it in a "unique" fashion. I agree that if you are looking for the sparkling highs the BH will serve you better. I agree that if you were to choose between these two amps, you have to consider what you are mainly going to be listening to, and whether or not you want a warm-ish sound sig or a more analytical one.


----------



## Craigster75

From what I am reading here, it sounds like the E12 and BH are really comparable in quality but pair well with different headphones.  For my M-100s and headphones that have less extended highs, the BH might be the way to go.  For brighter headphones with lighter bass, the E12 would match nicely with those.  Does that sound like a fair assessment to those who have heard both with a variety of headphones?


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> My most used weapon of choice is a mid-fi headphone, so I'm more inclined to use E12. But that's just my personal preference. I think BH and E12 represent two extremes of the spectrum, and they both complement my audio gears in different ways, rather than competing with each other.


 
   
  Precisely why I need both....... Oh head-fi the things you do to my wallet..... -_-'
   
  And thanks pngwn for your impressions, between you and Bill-P, you've solidified my need for the E12 based soley on the bass texturing a mid range. I'm a bass head so it's necessary. My M-100s have nice textured bass already so I can only imagine what the E12 can do to them, and the laidback mids could use some help.
   
  That said though, the M-100s detail and soundstage are impressive and the BH compliment it nicely The BH makes my M-100s REALLY fun, but the mid range suffers far too much with the LF switch on, and that's something I feel I'm missing of a negative for my combo, and the E12 would fix that. Keep in mind it not a damning feature of the BH, but having a V shaped switch with already laid back midrange on the headphones - doesn't really -help- the mids at all, unless on Out1, as earlier stated, but not by a lot.


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> From what I am reading here, it sounds like the E12 and BH are really comparable in quality but pair well with different headphones.  For my M-100s and headphones that have less extended highs, the BH might be the way to go.  For brighter headphones with lighter bass, the E12 would match nicely with those.  Does that sound like a fair assessment to those who have heard both with a variety of headphones?


 
   
  Hm... not quite. I think BH is better suited for claustrophobic (read: small or non-existent soundstage) headphones, and those that have thick and congested sound signature (Out 2 will help thinning things out).
   
  E12 doesn't pair well with just brighter or lighter headphones. It also adds weight and midrange magic to headphones that already have plenty of that. Basically, it adds weight and soul to the music.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks pgnwn! I think I now know which amp I am leaning towards to pair win my ad900x's!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think it's all up to preference. I want the E12 for my M-100s, but I think they're most complimented with the BH, but for different reasons. Honestly wish I oculd have the best of both worlds, but I don't think double amping them would be a goo idea, or portable at all. 
  I agree that the BH would be best with clausterphobic headphones, but it also makes headphones with a huge soundstage even more infinite - which is very nice. And same with that added soul. Also the fact that both the M-100s and BH are details monsters, it's a great combo imo.


----------



## mpawluk91

I've noticed that pm some songs the sf switch hurts the music like with heavy metal, and with other genres it helps like the doors or other slow detailed music


----------



## mpawluk91

mpawluk91 said:


> I've noticed that pm some songs the sf switch hurts the music like with heavy metal, and with other genres it helps like the doors or other slow detailed music


*on


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I think it's all up to preference. I want the E12 for my M-100s, but I think they're most complimented with the BH, but for different reasons. Honestly wish I oculd have the best of both worlds, but I don't think double amping them would be a goo idea, or portable at all.
> I agree that the BH would be best with clausterphobic headphones, but it also makes headphones with a huge soundstage even more infinite - which is very nice. And same with that added soul. Also the fact that both the M-100s and BH are details monsters, it's a great combo imo.


 
   


Spoiler: Some%20pictures%20of%20the%20E12%20and%20BH%20strapped%20back-to-back%20to%20an%20iPod



 

   

   


   
  The portability of such a setup with depend on the user, of course. I initially put them together like that to easily A/B them, but I might just keep it like this. It is rather hefty, though. Bill-P already tried double amping the two together and I pretty agree with his thoughts, they're both better off by themselves. Pushing the E12 through the BH made the mids a congested and the bass of the E12 is just better on its own.


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I think it's all up to preference. I want the E12 for my M-100s, but I think they're most complimented with the BH, but for different reasons. Honestly wish I oculd have the best of both worlds, but I don't think double amping them would be a goo idea, or portable at all.
> I agree that the BH would be best with clausterphobic headphones, but it also makes headphones with a huge soundstage even more infinite - which is very nice. And same with that added soul. Also the fact that both the M-100s and BH are details monsters, it's a great combo imo.


 

 Although 2-3X the price, could the Headstage Arrow be the best of both worlds?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

craigster75 said:


> Although 2-3X the price, could the Headstage Arrow be the best of both worlds?




Yes it is!! I have both and although I do love my BH and it really shines with certain headphones and types of music, the Headstage is just better in all aspects. But it is 3x the price. I have a full comparison in the thread already.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Interesting. I've been too invested in the sub $150 range for portable amps...... Maybe I won't get an E12, and save my pennies for the Headstage Arrow.... Well I guess I'll do some research first  Thanks for the mention guys.


----------



## Noahjaws

Does anyone know when these will become available on Amazon again?


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Interesting. I've been too invested in the sub $150 range for portable amps...... Maybe I won't get an E12, and save my pennies for the Headstage Arrow.... Well I guess I'll do some research first  Thanks for the mention guys.


 

 If you are using anything but an Apple device, you should also look into the Leckerton UHA-6S MK II. It is said by many to be the best portable amp in the sub 500$ range. It included a built in DAC that is very good imo.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





greed said:


> If you are using anything but an Apple device, you should also look into the Leckerton UHA-6S MK II. It is said by many to be the best portable amp in the sub 500$ range. It included a built in DAC that is very good imo.


 
   
  Thanks. The question for me, and only me of course, is whether or not it would be worth an extra $150 over over the C&C or E12. May the research begin!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





greed said:


> If you are using anything but an Apple device, you should also look into the Leckerton UHA-6S MK II. It is said by many to be the best portable amp in the sub 500$ range. It included a built in DAC that is very good imo.


 

 I read the Leckerton sounds great, but may be underpowered for some, especially for the price.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





greed said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  iPod Touch G3 user here, but thanks for that advice too.  However, I've been lusting over the GoDAP X but it's way more money than I'd like to put towards something like that. I've given myself a dollar value for _my_ point of diminishing returns at ~$300, unless I happen to stumble across all sorts of money then I'm going summit-fi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  So for all intents and purposes, the BH is something of a gem for being $100. If I'm to 'upgrade' my portable amp to something more expensive, I'm looking at something that will perform at the same price-performance ratio as the BH. I like to get the most out of my money, and on paper, the Headstage Arrow seems to be it. The only amp/DAC that seem to fit the bill, and budget, so far is the Practical Devices XM5. That thing is beast.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Why not try the C&C XO2?  I'm sure many of us here are wondering how it sounds, especially considering the performance ratio on a 2.5 year old BH. 

Only a few clicks away + one crying wallet and you can answer many questions for us.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261013516950?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Seriously though, if XO2 puts out similar performance ratio I may try one eventually. It's venturing into my upmost limits I'd personally spend though.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  pffft. That's a beast of a rig. 
   
  And thanks for clarifying the double amping situation. I can't say I like the size of the E12. It's still portable, but it's rather big in comparison. Having a thin iPod Touch strapped to it wouldn't be so bad, and might be a better ergonomic shape than with the BH, but weight is also a factor. I also like the flask-like bevelling on the BH quite a lot.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> So for all intents and purposes, the BH is something of a gem for being $100. If I'm to 'upgrade' my portable amp to something more expensive, I'm looking at something that will perform at the same price-performance ratio as the BH. I like to get the most out of my money, and on paper, the Headstage Arrow seems to be it. The only amp/DAC that seem to fit the bill, and budget, so far is the Practical Devices XM5. That thing is beast.


 
   
  I'd be all over the C&C if it didn't sound like the E12 (version 1) might be the best option for my headphones (ad900x).
   
  Looking at that XM5 though, I can see that we are not in Kansas any more - there seems to be a few options in the $200-$300 range - so a lot more research would have to be done!


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





craigster75 said:


> I read the Leckerton sounds great, but may be underpowered for some, especially for the price.


 

 It is true, it won't match the power of say the E12, but it has more than enough power if you are a IEM only user. Any IEM will be sufficiently powered without any problems. If you are a hybrid earphone/headphone user and listen to both from this amp then you right, you should look into to other options.
   
  Others should also look at the new JDSLabs C5, From the early specs and informations, it may give the mid-tier amps a run for their money (i.e C421, Arrow 4g, UHA, Neco V3, etc.)


----------



## H20Fidelity

noahjaws said:


> Does anyone know when these will become available on Amazon again?




Best shoot amazon a msg with the item number and find out if they will be getting them again.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Why not try the C&C XO2?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ugh the XO2...._how_ did I forget about that...You're totally right about the price perfomance for it. C&C has something special with the BH, I can't see them taking backwards steps with the XO2.....
   
  this place is turning me into an addict, NEEDING to try everything within my spending limits...... It's only a matter of time (and money) really


----------



## H20Fidelity

apo0th3kary said:


> Ugh the XO2...._how_ did I forget about that...You're totally right about the price perfomance for it. C&C has something special with the BH, I can't see them taking backwards steps with the XO2.....
> 
> this place is turning me into an addict, NEEDING to try everything within my spending limits...... It's only a matter of time (and money) really




Early in the birthing of this thread a member turned up who owns X02. he seems to enjoy it very much so. 

Starts here basically. 1000mW +1000 mW - Headphone Adapter Impedance: 8-600Ω

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/30#post_9022953


----------



## pngwn

apo0th3kary said:


> pngwn said:
> 
> 
> > apo0th3kary said:
> ...




I tried venturing out with the E12 and it's just too big and bulky. The BH, being so smal, fits really nicely behind an iPod and more than suits my portable needs. Probably just gonna keep the E12 at home.


----------



## waynes world

^ You're killing me lol!


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> I tried venturing out with the E12 and it's just too big and bulky. The BH, being so smal, fits really nicely behind an iPod and more than suits my portable needs. Probably just gonna keep the E12 at home.


 
   
  There's actually another way to carry around a portable amp inside jeans pocket that doesn't significantly add bulk, or make it unwieldy: use a short 3.5mm cable (approximately 12" long) to connect the source and amp, and then put the amp in your back pocket, and the source in the front pocket, or vice versa. Works perfect for when you want to keep your figure as slim line as possible.
   
  I'm not sure why people are so fixated on piggy-backing the amp and source player... but ah well.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> There's actually another way to carry around a portable amp inside jeans pocket that doesn't significantly add bulk, or make it unwieldy: use a short 3.5mm cable (approximately 12" long) to connect the source and amp, and then put the amp in your back pocket, and the source in the front pocket, or vice versa. Works perfect for when you want to keep your figure as slim line as possible.
> 
> I'm not sure why people are so fixated on piggy-backing the amp and source player... but ah well.


 
  luckily thats not a problem in finland, at the moment we have around -30F and around 6 feet of snow, so portable rig fits nicely into a brest pocket on my jacket


----------



## pngwn

bill-p said:


> pngwn said:
> 
> 
> > I tried venturing out with the E12 and it's just too big and bulky. The BH, being so smal, fits really nicely behind an iPod and more than suits my portable needs. Probably just gonna keep the E12 at home.
> ...




My L10 is pretty long so I could do just that, actually


----------



## SkyBleu

Well, considering my Colorfly C3 is being refunded I'm going to be buying this amp shortly. I was considering E12 but it's far to big for my needs and the battery time would not be enough. 
   
  My Clip+ and my FiiO L8 will sound amazing with the BH, don't you think H20Fidelity?


----------



## SkyBleu

I'mmstill considering grabbing a C3 though. Heard the combo between that and the C3 is pretty good.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Well, considering my Colorfly C3 is being refunded I'm going to be buying this amp shortly. I was considering E12 but it's far to big for my needs and the battery time would not be enough.
> 
> 
> My Clip+ and my FiiO L8 will sound amazing with the BH, don't you think H20Fidelity?




The pairing will be an improvement yes, there's not one source I've had negative results with yet. In the perfect world a line out is the better option but, not 100% absolute to enjoy this amplifier. 

It would look something like this.


----------



## SkyBleu

Ahh, I see.

He would the fuze look with the BH?


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Ahh, I see.
> 
> He would the fuze look with the BH?




Sure.


----------



## mpawluk91

Wow that's almost the same size, I dual locked my bh to my ipod 5.5 and its nice


----------



## AppleDappleman

mpawluk91 said:


> Wow that's almost the same size, I dual locked my bh to my ipod 5.5 and its nice


 Hey do you know where to get the cheapest low profile dual lock? There was none at home dept and Amazon is pricey haha


----------



## mpawluk91

appledappleman said:


> Hey do you know where to get the cheapest low profile dual lock? There was none at home dept and Amazon is pricey haha


I went with the low pro from amazon and it was definetly worth it man


----------



## zerocoolhifi

How about some thin rubber feet as I switch amps often and do not want to affix it to my DAP?


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> How about some thin rubber feet as I switch amps often and do not want to affix it to my DAP?


 

 I believe Home Depot and Lowe's carry them.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Check these bumpons out, very thin:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NG3Z0S/ref=noref?ie=UTF8&psc=1&s=hi


----------



## nick n

you could probably hit up a decent dollar store for that sort of thing dirt cheap.


----------



## Shootinputin187

you guys dont like to use the rubber bands that come with it?


----------



## mpawluk91

shootinputin187 said:


> you guys dont like to use the rubber bands that come with it?


No way dude dual lock 4 life son


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> No way dude dual lock 4 life son


 
   






, i've used velcro and that just doesn't work at all (with my useage, ithrow it to my bag, pocket yms and it always comes off.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## zerocoolhifi

The rubber bands work good but the rubber feet keep it from sliding around when using the bands - No Dual lock for me - gotta be able to switch amps/add a DAC etc.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> The rubber bands work good but the rubber feet keep it from sliding around when using the bands - No Dual lock for me - gotta be able to switch amps/add a DAC etc.


 
   
  Same here.
   
  I see those locking things as pointless.
   
  Unless of course you're planning to strap your amp to some DAP forever lol


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Same here.
> 
> I see those locking things as pointless.
> 
> Unless of course you're planning to strap your amp to some DAC forever lol


 
  lol you can separate the two and attach them again in a matter of seconds with dual lock. that's the beauty of it - not some kind of permanent thing


----------



## AppleDappleman

lifted andreas said:


> Same here.
> 
> I see those locking things as pointless.
> 
> Unless of course you're planning to strap your amp to some DAC forever lol




Haha dual lock is basically velcro. I like using it so the rubberbands don't cover half my iPod screen


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





appledappleman said:


> Haha dual lock is basically velcro. I like using it so the rubberbands don't cover half my iPod screen


 

 This is an idea that I have been toying with lately. All my DAPs so far are apple devices and the one problem that I am having is that no matter how you configure the bands, they always cover something, and it rather annoying. I was using "O" Rings for awhile because they are so thin, but they started raising my screen shield I have on my iPod so that was definitely a no-no. Only thing that is really keeping my from trying dual lock is the adhesive they use to stick on the strip. Does it leave any residue or will it harm my iPod at all if I remove it? Also, how tight does it grip? If I hold only my iPod and shake it down and up will the amp (if heavy enough, an E12 maybe) unattach and drop? Does are my only concerns with dual lock.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





greed said:


> This is an idea that I have been toying with lately. All my DAPs so far are apple devices and the one problem that I am having is that no matter how you configure the bands, they always cover something, and it rather annoying. I was using "O" Rings for awhile because they are so thin, but they started raising my screen shield I have on my iPod so that was definitely a no-no. Only thing that is really keeping my from trying dual lock is the adhesive they use to stick on the strip. Does it leave any residue or will it harm my iPod at all if I remove it? Also, how tight does it grip? If I hold only my iPod and shake it down and up will the amp (if heavy enough, an E12 maybe) unattach and drop? Does are my only concerns with dual lock.


 
  no, adhesive residue on the loe profile dual lock is very little. dropping after shaking is impossible -2 small trips can holf up to 3-5kg, so unlrss your amp is 5kg you won't have problems


----------



## Greed

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> no, adhesive residue on the loe profile dual lock is very little. dropping after shaking is impossible -2 small trips can holf up to 3-5kg, so unlrss your amp is 5kg you won't have problems


 

 Good to know, well I guess I'll be trying dual lock soon!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Jeezus I'm never gonna get a haircut if I keep finding out about these things. First it's LODs, and interconnects, and now I have a sudden need to lual lock my BH to my ipod touch. Only issue I see coming from that is the fact my iPod Touch has that bevelled back plate, so the flat surfaces of both the BH and iPod Touch are kinda minimal.

 As for the bands covering a part of my DAP, not an issue for me as I've found a spot where all my controls are useable, but playing Angry Birdsis a PITA haha. This Dual lock thing sounds interesting. I had no idea this thing existed, I was gonna consider velcro pads but this looks a lot better.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm very interested in this amp but I'm particularly interested if any1 has tried to double amp it with ZO yet if there's any issues like audible hissing or whatever.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> lol you can separate the two and attach them again in a matter of seconds with dual lock. that's the beauty of it - not some kind of permanent thing


 
   
  Haha, wouldn't it come unstuck after a while though?


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> Haha, wouldn't it come unstuck after a while though?


No it's not Velcro it like clamps together with a snap noise. Theoretically if u put the same pattern of dual lock on all your amps dacs and daps then u can just pop em on and off whenever u want to change ur setup


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, wouldn't it come unstuck after a while though?


 
  Actually, no! Dual lock is amazing stuff - like plastic velcro that never becomes loose and keeps stuff together after hundreds of times of separating your DAP with the rest of the equipment. Last year I bought 5m of low profile dual lock for 10 bucks from the local store and I'm set for life


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> Actually, no! Dual lock is amazing stuff - like plastic velcro that never becomes loose and keeps stuff together after hundreds of times of separating your DAP with the rest of the equipment. Last year I bought 5m of low profile dual lock for 10 bucks from the local store and I'm set for life




Wow, learn some thing new every day. 

I'll have to consider getting some when my BH arrives next week. 

I still have to get a silver plated LOD too.


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> Wow, learn some thing new every day.
> 
> I'll have to consider getting some when my BH arrives next week.
> 
> I still have to get a silver plated LOD too.


I wouldn't get a silver LOD for the bh dude it's already got pretty good treble, might be too much with the silver, if anything I'd get pure copper


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mpawluk91 said:


> I wouldn't get a silver LOD for the bh dude it's already got pretty good treble, might be too much with the silver, if anything I'd get pure copper




Oh ok thanks! I was considering a copper plated one... 

Would it be good enough?

I will be using it with my E11 too before my BH comes.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Actually, no! Dual lock is amazing stuff - like plastic velcro that never becomes loose and keeps stuff together after hundreds of times of separating your DAP with the rest of the equipment. Last year I bought 5m of low profile dual lock for 10 bucks from the local store and I'm set for life


 
   
  Hmm, that stuff looks great. But, can you get it off if necessary (for instance, if you want to sell the unit)?


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> Oh ok thanks! I was considering a copper plated one...
> 
> Would it be good enough?
> 
> I will be using it with my E11 too before my BH comes.


Dude you'll be good I'm using a fiio L9 and it sounds great, silver has lots of treble tho


----------



## H20Fidelity

rpgwizard said:


> I'm very interested in this amp but I'm particularly interested if any1 has tried to double amp it with ZO yet if there's any issues like audible hissing or whatever.




I know a member that has both I shall speak to them for you.



lifted andreas said:


> Wow, learn some thing new every day.
> 
> I'll have to consider getting some when my BH arrives next week.
> 
> I still have to get a silver plated LOD too.




geko95gek, I guess pure copper would be fine, (not FiiO though) however as I've said I'm having best results using silver plated here. (not pure silver) I don't recommend pure silver, it would probably push things over the edge unless you're using warm IEM / headphone (for example Westone 3). Do you prefer a warm, bassy thick signature or crisp, airy one? The silver plated cable I am using is also offering a wider soundstage then copper (I know it sounds crazy) but my preferences are also focused towards brighter signatures. I like the clarity and treble snap, gives the bass better texture for me.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Hmm, that stuff looks great. But, can you get it off if necessary (for instance, if you want to sell the unit)?


 
  yeah, it's super easy to remove. That's why I use it. As far as the interconnect goes I think you're pushing it a little too far. Especially that quote that you either like sound warm and thick or a crisp one. Anyway I've done some in depth testing of interconnect cables and I still prefer my OCC cryo copper cable but I have to admit that most difference is in the treble region and down to personal preferences
  edit: I also, have to admit that I cracked and ordered a BH


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> yeah, it's super easy to remove. That's why I use it. As far as the interconnect goes I think you're pushing it a little too far. Especially that quote that you either like sound warm and thick or a crisp one. Anyway I've done some in depth testing of interconnect cables and I still prefer my OCC cryo copper cable but I have to admit that most difference is in the treble region and down to personal preferences
> edit: I also, have to admit that I cracked and ordered a BH




I think it should be noted that while there are changes it's more similar to tip rolling, my words may seem like overkill but I cannot allocate a percentage of meaning to them. You know Kova, others would disagree you, for example in the Tralucent thread, they report day / night differences using different IEM cables. So really it all depends on your gear. I know the amp responds positively to different metals, I've just been doing it but 20 minutes ago, but as I said the cable changes are not like changing to a brighter headphone, it's subtle but surely noticeable, and those are the changes I encounter.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mpawluk91 said:


> Dude you'll be good I'm using a fiio L9 and it sounds great, silver has lots of treble tho




Yeah I was just thinking of getting a copper plated one off ebay for £15, it looks cryo and custom made. 



h20fidelity said:


> I know a member that has both I shall speak to them for you.
> geko95gek, I guess pure copper would be fine, (not FiiO though) however as I've said I'm having best results using silver plated here. (not pure silver) I don't recommend pure silver, it would probably push things over the edge unless you're using warm IEM / headphone (for example Westone 3). Do you prefer a warm, bassy thick signature or crisp, airy one? The silver plated cable I am using is also offering a wider soundstage then copper (I know it sounds crazy) but my preferences are also focused towards brighter signatures. I like the clarity and treble snap, gives the bass better texture for me.




I like treble to have definition, but at the same time I don't want to be shrill since I listen to mostly Trance.

@kova4a Congrats on the order, hopefully you'll get it around the same time as me.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I think it should be noted that while there are changes it's more similar to tip rolling and my words may seem like overkill but I cannot allocate a percentage of meaning to them. You know Kova, others would disagree you, for example in the Tralucent thread, they report day / night differences using different IEM cables. So really it all depends on your gear. I know the amp responds differently to different metals I've just been doing in but 20 minutes ago, but as I said the cable changed are not like changing to a brighter headphone it's subtle but surely noticeable and those are the changes I encounter.


 
  I'm not saying it doesn't change - I'm just saying that most people say its bright and pushing the treble, so a pure copper interconnect should be the way to go. Anyway, I know. you're just talking nonsense coz you're super happy about me ordering the BH. I' still might pick up the C5 also though


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> I'm not saying it doesn't change - I'm just saying that most people say its bright and pushing the treble, so a pure copper interconnect should be the way to go. Anyway, I know. you're just talking nonsense coz you're super happy about me ordering the BH. I' still might pick up the C5 also though




Haha, I didn't know you ordered one! (for the members I had been on at Kova for while about it) Good for you buddy, you should be really impressed. 




@!: geko95gek: personally I'd go for _silver plated,_ but either way you'll still be winning.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Haha, I didn't know you ordered one! (for the members I had been on at Kova for while about it) Good for you buddy, you should be really impressed.


 
  Yeah, just to go against you in that silver interconnect crusade. Anyway, I have to admit that I'm a big treble head, so I think the BH will be just for me but I'm still 99% going for the C5. I just have to spend as much money as I can on audio equipment coz I'm losing serious money on poker and it would be better if I get at least a couple new things instead of just wasting hundreds of dollars


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Yeah, just to go against you in that silver interconnect crusade. Anyway, I have to admit that I'm a big treble head, so I think the BH will be just for me but I'm still 99% going for the C5. I just have to spend as much money as I can on audio equipment coz I'm losing serious money on poker and it would be better if I get at least a couple new things instead of just wasting hundreds of dollars




That's the way I look at this hobby really, the money would only be going down the drain or unneeded causes otherwise, at the very least there's something to show here. (helps ease the pain)  I consider the amp a good little investment, it really sets you up for future headphone / IEM purchases too. sell your E11 and play poker with the money.  


By the way guy's I have a really really nice Hybrid here at the moment from Rhapsodio called the RDB+, pairs wonderfully with the BH. even more so than the amp provided in the tour package.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That's the way I look at this hobby really, the money would only be going down the drain or unneeded causes otherwise, at the very least there's something to show here. (helps ease the pain)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL Selling the e11 is pointless as the money will barely cover one hand. BTw, good for you and the RDB+ - I've been consi9deing it for a while and those cute zippo balanced amps


----------



## Lifted Andreas

In the meantime I think my E11 needs the treble taming a bit so I'm gonna go for the copper plated. 

For example my Yamaha at the top end sound a bit too shrill on EQ2 using FiiO L9 LOD.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> In the meantime I think my E11 needs the treble taming a bit so I'm gonna go for the copper plated.
> 
> For example my Yamaha at the top end sound a bit too shrill on EQ2 using FiiO L9 LOD.


 
  You don't need copper plated, you need pure copper


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> You don't need copper plated, you need pure copper




Ah ok, thanks for the clarification mate!  

I assume this one would be perfect:
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=281053412902


----------



## Gintaras

H20 told me about this forum and since i am the owner of ZO2 and C&C BH i can share some thoughts with you.
   
  first of all ZO2 and BH are two different beasts IMO. ZO2 is often advertised as portable subwoofer and this is exactly what it does best. i love ZO2 subwoofer mode to boost bass because it does so across the entire frequency range and you get that meaty rich sound. however... when i tried ZO2 in amp mode i was disappointed. ZO2 lacks instrument separation and is fairly lush and too laidback in amp mode. from my experience with C3 ZO2 is unable to boost clarity and add space, the whole musical presentation remains little big congested. that said IF you haven't heard anything better you will love ZO2. just remember this is more subwoofer than amp just as advertised.
   
  NOW... C&C BH, for me this became a true ear opener, thanks to H20 for suggesting this little gem.
   
  when i hooked BH onto my C3 i could not believe my ears... boy oh boy, i was missing so much in my music. BH immediately added space,  separation, 3D stage and highs became so silky smooth.  BH also added richer life like mid tones and increased bass immediacy and articulation. what you must remember that BH is not bass booster, so you will not gain earth shaking or head shaking bass... what you will get is air around drums, transient speed and clarity, presence effect. since i do not like woofy bass i much prefer BH handling that fine details to bass boost on ZO2.
   
  that said i agree with H20 about cabling. i tried both stock cables from my ZO2 and BH and can say they are not on par with silver or silver-copper alloy cables. i bought Palic Baloong cable made of silver copper with gold plated terminations and i could not be happier with my choice. i tried this cable against BH and ZO2 stock cables and can report real audible differences particularly in mid and bass area. what a proper thick silver-copper or silver will do is add smoothness to trebles and add even more bass articulation and instrument separation. voices will also sound a bit more clear and closer to you in sense of presence or call it in your face if you want. do not forget cables make difference on this and on high-end gear... if in doubt ask any electrical engineer what high-end fuzz is all about and he will tell you about clean current and so forth. this is why cables surprisingly make sense and difference.
   
  overall BH is a perfect marriage for C3 and adding good silver or silver plated cable (and a thick one) will make this combo a winner.
   
  for what is worth i also note that C3 and BH love balanced armature IEMs.... while dynamic drivers are fine they are consumer sounding IEMs and lack clarity in mids and bass. i tried my Shure se215, Klipsch X10 and none could achieve clarity and detail level that i could achieve with eb50. so i would be considering only balanced armature for this combo. perhaps hybrid IEMs can be good too but i did not have experience to try them.


----------



## Gintaras

surprising is that only now i found out that klipsch x10 is single balanced armature ... hm... what this tells me? from their sound i always thought that was dynamic driver


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

^ Could you try to double amp ZO with BH? I'm very keen on that combination, ZO is a fully analog device why it works fine double amped, it's quite common practice for users to pair ZO with FiiO E11 for example as it works unexpectedly great.


----------



## nammoc

Hello head-fiers,

I'm about to get this amp soon. But could anyone here tell me how this little gem's sounding comparing to mini3? 
And has enyone tried to pair it with yuin pk1 (yeah I'm an earbuds lovers )


----------



## Gintaras

RPG, i can try double amping but too tired today so may be will do and report back to weekend.
That said i can tell that ZO is prone to hissing, esp at higher volume which can eat up some detail but is not audible so during playback. So i would not like double amping idea but will do a test. Don't get me wrong, ZO is great thing for what it does and that is boosting bass across the entire range. Loving my BH i will not sell my ZO which pairs nicely with cowon and can be pretty portable solution compared to else.


----------



## tokendog

C&C BH just arrived.  It took a bit longer than expected to get here based on previous reviews but it arrived in one piece and that's all that matters.  It was about 7-10 days to get here from the day I ordered and that was with spending extra for expedited shipping.
   
  Initial reviews?  Wow.  This is a significant upgrade over the E7 for portable use.  I'll have the E12 here in two days to compare it against.
   
  I'm very impressed with the build quality.  It's a solid little unit and pairs nicely with my Sansa Clip Zip.  I love the inputs that allow for you to fine tune the music to your liking.  I'm playing with the settings and so far I prefer SF ON, LF OFF, GC LOW, OUTPUT 1 with the M-100s but I'm still toying with it.
   
  It also powers the Ultrasone Sig DJs nicely.  I was very impressed with the SQ from though I think I had to use Out 2 to get the proper power for them.   Once I find my adapter, I am going to be testing the LCDs and TH-900s with it as well.


----------



## Gintaras

Tokendog, congrats on your new BH, you are in for a many hours of audible pleasure. If i may ask what kind of adpater do you mean?


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Tokendog, congrats on your new BH, you are in for a many hours of audible pleasure. If i may ask what kind of adpater do you mean?


 
   
  1/4 to 1/8 adapter for the TH-900 and LCDs.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> 1/4 to 1/8 adapter for the TH-900 and* LCDs*.


 






   
  Boy am I looking forward to this. Hoping I can stick with the BH ( rather than having to go the XO2 route ) on a pile of vintage orthos, thanks in advance for any further impressions on how well they are driven. The Fostex 900 is icing on the cake.
   
  Any chance you could quickly throw on the T50's as well?
  Even if it is simply a _*yessir!*_ or *sort-of* *decently* ( or other ) that would help greatly also.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Boy am I looking forward to this. Hoping I can stick with the BH ( rather than having to go the XO2 route ) on a pile of vintage orthos, thanks in advance for any further impressions on how well they are driven. The Fostex 900 is icing on the cake.
> 
> Any chance you could quickly throw on the T50's as well?
> Even if it is simply a _*yessir!*_ or *sort-of* *decently* ( or other ) that would help greatly also.


 
   
  No problem.    I should be able to pair them up starting tomorrow and I'll post impressions as I go.


----------



## benk97

Just ordered from polychen can't wait to get them. How long should I expect to wait? Also which Fiio LOD should I get with my iphone 4?


----------



## tokendog

I had to wait about 12 days to get mine with expedited shipping.  Wish I had of saved the money on the shipping, I don't think it made a difference.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

benk97 said:


> Just ordered from polychen can't wait to get them. How long should I expect to wait? Also which Fiio LOD should I get with my iphone 4?




Its Chinese new year there. 

I ordered mine last week Friday and just waiting for the 18th now so it can be shipped. 

The good thing is is that pollychen said to me they will use DHL shipping for all the outstanding orders. Which takes 2-5 days.


----------



## Gintaras

pollychen is very reputable seller, i ordered my C&C and cable from him and was very happy with his service and responsiveness as well. highly recommended. nicely packaged and everything as promised. my pack took nearly 10 calendar days to arrive but i am Europe based and suspect it could had taken some time at our customs to clear my pack, they are damn slow sometimes.
   
  congrats on your order 
   
  i am now listening to C&C + C3 via  Musical Fidelity IEMs and this so lucid and nice. while some people complain about lacking bass i cannot agree with them. for me bass has good quantity and quality, this is not earth shaking but is pretty good at details and immediacy. i suspect adding more bass can also destroy this detailing signature. what C&C does it gives a huge stage and makes bass not only listenable but also kind of felt... you really get the sense of air and space so well with this.
   
  i still owe a test of double amping C&C with ZO but doubt it would give good result because ZO is more prone to hissing and i am afraid this will come out more in double amping. for me C&C alone does everything so right that i cannot ask for more especially at this price level. i am glad i took H20 advice and went straight to the bank. C&C is like hitting a jack-pot from the first attempt.


----------



## ravager

Just got a set of Grado SR 325i cans. Pre burn in, the C&C is definitely adding clarity to these headphones, and has plenty of power to drive them. I'll have to report on my findings as the Grados mature. And what a difference between these and the SR 80s!


----------



## brunk

All i have to say is that this little amp coupled with etymotic er4p is a benchmark portable rig. Putting them in the B circuit turns them into the un compromised S cersion for a truly flat frequency response and clarity that is out of this world. You can tell the LH and SF switch are made for the etys as they are much more subtle and tuned adjustments. Seriously check them out guys.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have an amplifier here atm from Rhapsodio which was included in the RDB+ tour I'm involved in.. they call it P&D Amp-k Pro..

It cost $250

Specs can be found here: http://rhapsodio-cmw.com/?p=1281

Today I had a chance to test the amp briefly beside C&C BH. 





As you can see it's somewhat large, probably more suited for desk top enviroments, runs on x2 - 9v battery's which is claimed to get you 20 hours run time. It's very simplified next to something like C&C BH's features offering only a power switch, input / output and volume pot, I guess what matters is how it sounds. Because the amp doesn't have any switches or bass boost C&C BH has been disabled in low gain mode with both LF and SF switches off. Output1 was used and Rhapsodio's RDB+ Hybrid.


*Sound* 

The Amp-K Pro leans a touch more towards warmth than BH with slightly forward mid range, the low end is meatier, more prominent and can become a touch excessive on some songs for my preferences, but the mids do a good job of pulling through on top., I guess with no bass boost switch Amp-k has been tuned to please the majority of people who enjoy a full low end. The forward mids tends to jump out at you more so than BH with also better detailing levels and slightly more aggressive micro detail.


Where I am having problems making the most of Amp-k Pro is it doesn't sound as refined, I can certainly sense the music, but not much of a black space behind that, there's no backdrop I've been able to pick up yet. In terms of clarity they're about even, if I had to say one has more it would be Amp-k Pro, C&C BH would really need it's LF switch on to take any full prizes there. But the main thing here I sensed was the Amp-k didn't sound as smooth there was some grain I could pick up in the mid range. I will also note there is channel imbalance which prevented me using the amp with IEM's at very lower volumes, that maybe a problem for some people. 


I've only listened to the amp briefly, not one amp wins here, this is just a mini sample of my discovery. I guess when BH gets 80 a charge, much smaller, doesn't need x2 - 9v batteries seems the logical solution however, I haven't been able to try any full size headphones with Amp-k, which it seems geared towards. I would need to spend more time with it alone without switching between both to understand what's it's trying to say..






 It often takes more than a few days to grasp what a piece of audio gear is trying to tell you,, for that reason I'm keeping this very short. I'll be honest, I dislike devices that require battery's, especially ones that need to be replaced or charged every 20 hours. I understand 9v's are the best way to get good power to an amp but far from my favourite alternative enjoying this audio hobby, but the Amp-k Pro regardless does show good signs of potential.


----------



## Gintaras

wow H20, seems you are still on the mission 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  seriously, i love BH a lot... space, air, lucidity, to name a few.
   
  let me tell something. coming from acoustical background and having played in my school music band i am familiar with how instruments really sound. my love is for acoustic piano. so my testing often goes very simple. first of all i prefer body in the sound, there must be no artificial spicing and god save us from hearing thin sound... but but... you know, for me ultimate test is all about the LAST NOTE hanging in the air. imagine at the end of song you hit a string on your bass guitar or you hit a lower octave key on acoustic piano and stop and then you hear how the last note is hanging in the air, reverberating and dying out slowly into dead silence. while BH is not perfect this little gem can resemble at least some sort of the last note hanging... so how is K Pro about this? is the last note factor good enough? if not, throw this away. higher price demands higher end sound


----------



## Gintaras

another highly praised amp is Leckerton. did anyone of you had experience with it? http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-4/
   
  i really wonder if C3+BH combo is a holly grail of sane audiophiles (those who do not like paying mega tons for a gadget unlike sound is really worth it). and i very much recommend trying Musical Fidelity EB50 with this combo. MF is not bass IEM but what it does is incredible.... space, articulation, nicely layered sound and no coloration, genuine flat curve.
   
  btw, if you ever can listen to MBL systems at some show or shop go and do it.... MBL is my most favorite gear for bringing life like performance sound to your home. problem is MBL costs mega bucks and cheapest system is 40-50K... so i am still saving ))
  http://www.mbl.de/en/


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> wow H20, seems you are still on the mission :atsmile:
> 
> seriously, i love BH a lot... space, air, lucidity, to name a few.
> 
> let me tell something. coming from acoustical background and having played in my school music band i am familiar with how instruments really sound. my love is for acoustic piano. so my testing often goes very simple. first of all i prefer body in the sound, there must be no artificial spicing and god save us from hearing thin sound... but but... you know, for me ultimate test is all about the LAST NOTE hanging in the air. imagine at the end of song you hit a string on your bass guitar or you hit a lower octave key on acoustic piano and stop and then you hear how the last note is hanging in the air, reverberating and dying out slowly into dead silence. while BH is not perfect this little gem can resemble at least some sort of the last note hanging... so how is K Pro about this? is the last note factor good enough? if not, throw this away. higher price demands higher end sound




I think you're talking about decay, I would need to test them further to give a positive answer but yes, the K-Pro had better decay just having a quick listen with some acoustic genre's but it's as not smooth, doesn't seem to flow as nicely, less clean sounding. If you want good decay then I highly recommend Rockit R-50. the mid range and micro detail decay on those goes for miles with the BH. You can almost play a game, seeing how long you can trace it for.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Less than a week till I get mine, hopefully.

Cant wait! Getting tired of the E11 running out of juice all time.


----------



## Gintaras

H20, i see... and trust your findings. what i am keeping asking myself is it really worth the price? BH suggested to me by you works magics so the amp that costs nearly 3 times more must be at least twice better than BH for me.
   
  btw, you know what, after hearing my BH amp my daughter now wants the same gadget for her players, so there is a good chance i will be getting a second BH for her. so your BH is emptying my pockets dear friend


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H20, i see... and trust your findings. what i am keeping asking myself is it really worth the price? BH suggested to me by you works magics so the amp that costs nearly 3 times more must be at least twice better than BH for me.
> 
> btw, you know what, after hearing my BH amp my daughter now wants the same gadget for her players, so there is a good chance i will be getting a second BH for her. so your BH is emptying my pockets dear friend :blink:




It is hard going back to headphone out after using BH I agree,, I keep saying it's a cool little investment, especially for only 100 bones. Looks like I may be using my C3 / BH combo for a while, my CK4 has run into spot of trouble with a broken button and needs to go back to China for warranty, pretty gutted to be honest, it's my best source. :rolleyes:


----------



## Gintaras

i am listening to Pink Floyd's shine on your crazy diamond on my C3+BH+MF...velvet voices, crisp guitar riffs, airy bass, great soundstage and level of space detailing. OMG i can only hope Amp-K Pro will be not good enough... H20, you are a Hifi-er seducer, please tell me K pro and RDB+ not good enough, or i am about to lose my sleep


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> i am listening to Pink Floyd's shine on your crazy diamond on my C3+BH+MF...velvet voices, crisp guitar riffs, airy bass, great soundstage and level of space detailing. OMG i can only hope Amp-K Pro will be not good enough... H20, you are a Hifi-er seducer, please tell me K pro and RDB+ not good enough, or i am about to lose my sleep


 
  It's like getting smooth, melted butter poured into your ears when listening to Pink Floyd with the BH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's lovely.


----------



## mpawluk91

mtntwg said:


> It's like getting smooth, melted butter poured into your ears when listening to Pink Floyd with the BH  it's lovely.


Smooth like Budda


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Can anyone weigh in and tell me how trance sounds on this amp? Any trance lovers out there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Some awesome mixes are here:
  http://soundcloud.com/liftedandreas


----------



## mtntwg

mpawluk91 said:


> Smooth like Budda



Double amp it with some half-illegal herbs and you're good to go.


----------



## mpawluk91

mtntwg said:


> Double amp it with some half-illegal herbs and you're good to go.


I like your style in fact I'm gonna do it right now


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> Can anyone weigh in and tell me how trance sounds on this amp? Any trance lovers out there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BH works well with trance, one of my main genres is EDM. Nice and crisp,clean, powerful. Has good speed too for those real congested / busy tracks. Won't be a problem, you should be rather impressed. 




gintaras said:


> i am listening to Pink Floyd's shine on your crazy diamond on my C3+BH+MF...velvet voices, crisp guitar riffs, airy bass, great soundstage and level of space detailing. OMG i can only hope Amp-K Pro will be not good enough... H20, you are a Hifi-er seducer, please tell me K pro and RDB+ not good enough, or i am about to lose my sleep :devil_face:




I do prefer the BH to be honest.  So you're safe. Rhapsodio's RDB+ Hybrid however, well........


----------



## SkyBleu

Just ordered my BH amp!
   
  Can't wait for it to arrive after the Pollychen is done with their time off!


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Just ordered my BH amp!
> 
> Can't wait for it to arrive after the Pollychen is done with their time off!


Bro that's so racist


----------



## mpawluk91

Just joking lol


----------



## Gintaras

for those craving for holy grail how about this? http://www.avguide.com/blog/first-listen-meridian-explorer-usb-dac?utm_campaign=Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email-72
   
  looks like high end audio makers are now deciding slowly to enter portable market and listening to my Musical Fidelity IEMs i can only say the others must fear this


----------



## Gintaras

i am now to try double amping BH with ZO2, report results then.


----------



## Gintaras

i did a quick listen to YES Magnification album with double amping C3 via BH and ZO2. what can i say. i did not like it. immediate problem i note is losing soundstage depth, background noise and congested sound. what you get in return is meatier bass and mid range presentation though mids become too much in your face and too digitally thick. yes you gain great bass and at first moment you smile saying to yourself ''Yes, i made it'' but after a few minute listening you begin to feel you are missing something and the more you listen the more you realize that stage depth, detailing, air and instrument separation all become compromised in this double amping chain.
   
  if you still want double amping C3 the best result gives this connection sequence: C3 -> BH -> ZO2 ... at least it preserves some C3 and BH signature but ZO2 kills fair amount of stage and details layering... you also realize digital noise is eating something in musical presentation and the whole listen experience becomes less pleasing.... but BASS, yes BASS is heavy and some detailing is preserved. the whole experience is too much in your face while in congested soundstage. music shouts at you rather than flowing... 
   
  worst result was: C3 -> ZO2 -> BH - congested sound, you feel like BH is gone and this is only ZO2 working, trebles are worst, bass too powerful but lush and brings only quantity. i would not advise this combination, better throw away the whole setup than listen to this result.
   
  for what is worth. i find YES Magnification a very good material for using this in testing. it has very complex polyphony and blends well rock & symphonic sounds and has tremendous soundstage and slam.... believe me this material i also used on testing some very expensive gear and many listeners agreed that Magnification is very demanding and revealing material good for critical listen.


----------



## Gintaras

from my test i hear it that BH is fine amp and C3-BH combo are doing their best to bring you natural music. put something else in between them and it kills this marriage.
   
  so if you want gain bass i would recommend you try experimenting with various IEMs. ZO2 is good on its own but is no solution for double amping and can only kill some nice things you get with BH. 
   
  for what is worth and i do not have golden ears but i tried hard my best.
   
  NB: if you have a chance to do same comparison take YES Magnification album and listen to composition ''We Agree'' or ''Dreamtime''... this will reveal any gear faults immediately. alternative is to take ''Eyes Wide Shut'' soundtrack from Stanley Kubrick movie which is very amazing album nearly made for audiophile gear testing and critical listening. the first musical theme is pure piano and it immediately shows you acoustical limitations of your gear, then continue listening into Waltz Jazz Suite II and so forth, the whole album is amazing and nicely combined.


----------



## Gintaras

yes, forgot one small detail, as i expected double amping with ZO2 makes ZO2 hissing all more so apparent, for me this worked unacceptable.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> yes, forgot one small detail, as i expected double amping with ZO2 makes ZO2 hissing all more so apparent, for me this worked unacceptable.


 
   
  Thanks, is this with IEMs though? I think you were an IEM user if I read it right. So guess it shouldn't be a problem with headphones. At least double amping with 2x ZO's wasn't a prob hissing wise for me (yes I've tested this and it was quite hilarious the bass, something you wouldn't think was possible from headphones)
   
  I personally like an  "In-your-face" / music "shouting" at me presentation so I might actually like the double-amped sound I'm guessing. I just find it much more engaging while a laid-back / distant sound leaves me bored. For me when listening to music I just want to be engaged and feel like I have to dance while I'm guessing you're the opposite kind that rather likes to "analyze" the music why you like more "distance".
   
  I'd describe ZO2.1 to have a more closer  to such signature versus ZO2.3 why I tend to like the ZO2.1 more, it's a more thick, meatier, in-your-face midrange compared to ZO2.3. I like big bass + forward mids. So guess it's worth checking out for me then.


----------



## Gintaras

i have the latest ZO2 so this is 2.3, i love this in subwoofer mode but switching into amping mode i do not like ZO that much.
   
  my IEMs are magical, these are Musical Fidelity EB50 which some users rated over W4 or similar much higher price IEMs. i can only admit that Musical Fidelity somehow pulled a rabbit out of their hat with this IEM, in one word they are amazing IEMs and i doubt i can hear anything better unless going above 500$ IEMs.
   
  i am not sure about full sized headphones because what i hear from double amping is loss of soundstage, naturalness of presentation and congested sound coming back. i do not think this will go away with full sized phones IMHO or at least from experience i had with high-end gear this will not improve. this is all about source and not earphones you have, and i feel ZO compromises clarity and lucidity in favor of bass way too much.
   
  so i am sure for me this double amping did not work but you surely can try this out and may be you will like this. to each his own.


----------



## Gintaras

yes, i also love rich mids, tight yet punchy pass and silky smooth transients from upper mids into trebles... all this i have on my hifi rig which delivers incredible bass too which shakes walls but never shakes floor so in a way similar to concert equipment which punches you right in your stomach. Naim CDP also have that marvelous in-your-face presentation without sacrificing details and else.
   
  that said what i hear from ZO is very far from what i described above, ZO is mostly adding meat to the bones but one problem i find is i still want to see some bones in details which are all shallow with ZO and i cannot tolerate shrinking soundstage which makes in your face too aggressive and simplistic and too flat sounding.


----------



## Gintaras

in effect ZO removes the effect of presence and no matter in your face presentation you feel a glass wall between you and singer growing. remove ZO and C3+BH spring to life and glass wall disappears ... or such was my impression.


----------



## Gintaras

RPG, i am not sure if your heaphones you have are revealing enough. however i am not too knowledgeable about full size heaphones unless we talk about higher price Grado or HiFiman... IEMs i use because i want portable solution but i always prefer proper loudspeakers to any headphone because some airy presentation is impossible to get with headphones no matter how good they are IMVHO


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

No I don't disagree with your description but I like the sound of the ZO though. It's a very congested soundstage but I like the meatiness it adds (not just to bass but to mids especially).
   
  Some listens for the details, I listen for the sake of fun. I do use ZO2.1 which I think sounds better though. It's got either better amping part or higher gain as it goes louder than ZO2.3, ZO2.3 is actually based on ZO1 config while ZO2.1 was a more experimental and meant to be ZO2 config but had to be reverted quickly due to the hissing issue + unability to use with LOD.
   
  EDIT: Why I referred to that IEMs you are using I was just talking about the hissing part, with headphones the hissing possibly isn't a problem also when double amped, at least 2x ZO worked for me without the hissing getting an issue even with no music playing.
   
  We got the opposite taste in headphone signature, in headphones, you'd love the AKG K702 or HD800 I'm guessing based on description, personally I know I don't like the sound signature of those, I need a more in-your-face forward sound think Grados with slightly less highs and more subbass, airiness isn't too important.


----------



## SkyBleu

You're told on!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> BH works well with trance, one of my main genres is EDM. Nice and crisp,clean, powerful. Has good speed too for those real congested / busy tracks. Won't be a problem, you should be rather impressed.


 
   
  That's awesome to hear, sometimes my JVC HA-S500s can sound congested. Especially with my Hard Trance mixes.
   
  Hopefully BH will remedy that, and add some nice black space behind the music. As well as help instrument separation and soundstage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Only about 5 days to go until I receive the gem amp everyone is praising.


----------



## Gintaras

perhaps you right about ZO .1 and .3, i had the possibility only with .3
   
  i also not only about details but coming from live music background i love harmony and layering above all. i can tolerate some detail smuggling if that's how acoustic works in some halls... but i cannot tolerate when bass drums lose air and punch into floor rather than hitting you into your guts... in this sense ZO puts whole lower bass into floor while BH alone preserves that airy punch. sorry for disagreeing on this.
   
  i am not big fan of earphones but in portable solution i prefer IEMs since this is all about portability vs. quality. wearing full size ''helmets'' outdoors is not for me, i am not so advanced yet by young generation definition.
   
  i never liked that much Senns or AKG, but i trust your impressions on these two.
   
  i am afraid digital noise will not disappear and will still remove some life from overall presentation.


----------



## Gintaras

right now i switched from Sting to Robert Plant's Pictures at eleven and i can attest that sounds marvelous, bass is very good quality and quantity is enough for grasping overall presentation idea. more punch would not hurt but believe me you do not want to damage your ears prematurely as i cannot imagine my hifi rig bass entering my ear, that would be catastrophic for me health. 
   
  my today's experience involved listen to Eagles' Hotel California, Dire Straits' Love over gold, YES' Magnification, Moody Blues' Days of future passed, Sting' Nothing like the sun and Doors' Morrison hotel. all these sound great on C3+BH, and you can imagine while we talk mostly about rock classics here many these records are entirely different. to say truth C3 struggled a bit with Doors album, i would say some small edginess i noticed but nothing that would impact enjoying music.


----------



## Gintaras

for critical listening i recommend the following albums and songs:
   
  YES - Magnification: We Agree and Dreamtime
   
  Eyes Wide Shut Soundtrack: all songs in original sequence, very good testing material
   
  Eagles Hotel California: Hotel California
   
  Dire Straits Love Over Gold: Telegraph Road and Private Investigations
   
  Doors L.A.Woman: Riders On The Storm
   
  Sting Nothing Like The Sun: Be Still My Beating Heart, Englishman in NY, Fragile
   
  Moody Blues Days of Future Passed: entire album
   
  Clannad In Concert: entire album but at least Harry's Game Theme
   
  Elton John Concert In Australia: three first songs
   
  Sade Promise and Love Deluxe: entire albums
   
  Rod Stewart: American Songbook (whichever you like)
   
  BB King: whichever album you like
   
  Eroll Garner: whichever album
   
  Muddy Waters: whichever album
   
  Genesis Selling England By the Pound: entire album
   
  all these will give you good understanding of what C3 and BH are capable of.


----------



## H20Fidelity

There are now several members impressions added to the bottom of the OP (first post) offering a summary of how C&C BH has progressed since the thread was created. May I suggest anyone interested in the amp take a look at those impressions, it may save you shuffling through the thread. As more BH owners surface after Chinese New Year shipping restarts around the 18th more will be added. 

Thanks for everyone's contributions so far helping C&C BH get the attention it deserves!


----------



## Gintaras

H20, fully support and agree, i am still scratching my poor head to understand how Chinese managed to create this furore ... but i am believing what i am hearing and my ears tell me this is not sleep but true. up till now C&C is perhaps easiest and cheapest high ender solution IMHO. i still toying with idea of buying Leckerton but i am afraid i am not gonna be so happy with it after C& and wasting some 250$ for nothing does not smile to me.
   
  i also suggested following albums and songs because they really help testing gear in proper way. many sellers actually fool around their buyers by putting on Diana Krall and similar ... i remember in one shop where i brought my CDs for test listening people forming a round and asking what music this is playing. this especially concerned Soundtrack i mentioned and Clannad... and my test material very quickly reveals capabilities of music gear, forget Diana Krall.
   
  AND if you want classical symphonic or else please use JS Bach and Beethoven's 9th Symphony, especially Bach works for church organ will reveal bottom end and crossover frequency response and 9th will show you complexity of musical layering ... this is just amazing what happens to shop owners after i use this material, they stand their mouths full open in disbelief ... they just discover what a critical mass of musical beauty is all about )))))


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> There are now several members impressions added to the bottom of the OP (first post) offering a summary of how C&C BH has progressed since the thread was created. May I suggest anyone interested in the amp take a look at those impressions, it may save you shuffling through the thread. As more BH owners surface after Chinese New Year shipping restarts around the 18th more will be added.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's contributions so far helping C&C BH get the attention it deserves!


 
   
  I cannot wait to receive it, ordered at the end of last week but have had to endure this painful wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  However, pollychen promised that as soon as they are back the amp will be shipped with DHL express delivery free of charge.
   
  Now I just hope that they stick to their promise.


----------



## Gintaras

pollychen is very good seller, i bought from him C&C and cable and was happy with service and responsiveness. so keep fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> pollychen is very good seller, i bought from him C&C and cable and was happy with service and responsiveness. so keep fingers crossed for you.


 
   
  Yeah I hope it will be fine.
   
  I'm still on the fence about what cable to choose, this one is in UK and pure copper:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-Copper-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-/281053412902?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item417016be26
   
  This one is from pollychen and by the looks of it its Silver + Copper combination:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIFI-Quality-CABLE-Pailiccs-dock-3-5-audio-cable-adater-iphone-ipad-ipod-/251185404572?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3a7bd11a9c#shId


----------



## Gintaras

the second one is better, copper silver gives you real boost from my experience, i use this cable (but male to male with 3.5mm terminations) with great results. Pailiccs or Pallic (they always misspell the name of it) is great quality little cable and i love it.


----------



## Gintaras

i have silver-copper, but people report good results with silver plated copper. i doubt there will be big differences if quality make and thickness of cable are the same.
   
  the main issue is not silver or copper but the quality of materials used. high quality copper cables in high-end are as expensive as silver. suppose copper is high quality oxygen free i think you will be happy with it ... what silver adds is bit to trebles lucidity but copper can add nice body to midrange. on shorter cables like 1.5mm copper or silver plated copper can have better results. btw, it is funny but there are no pure silver cables, all silver cables have copper 
   
  so to make long story short take Pallic cable or similar cable and you will be happy.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> i have silver-copper, but people report good results with silver plated copper. i doubt there will be big differences if quality make and thickness of cable are the same.
> 
> the main issue is not silver or copper but the quality of materials used. high quality copper cables in high-end are as expensive as silver. suppose copper is high quality oxygen free i think you will be happy with it ... what silver adds is bit to trebles lucidity but copper can add nice body to midrange. on shorter cables like 1.5mm copper or silver plated copper can have better results. btw, it is funny but there are no pure silver cables, all silver cables have copper
> 
> so to make long story short take Pallic cable or similar cable and you will be happy.


 
   
  This seems to be a PURE silver cable:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-SILVER-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-GREAT-SOUND/281053402315?ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1&ih=018&category=56172&cmd=ViewItem


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, read this http://ezinearticles.com/?Are-Silver-Speaker-Cables-Worth-the-Cost?&id=3451600

I have some expensive cabling in my hifi rig and main system speakers are wired with 60mm thick silver cables so i know what i talk about


----------



## Gintaras

If you want truly highend cable check here http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=nordost+cable&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l2632.R0&_nkw=nordost+cable&_sacat=15052


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> If you want truly highend cable check here http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=nordost+cable&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l2632.R0&_nkw=nordost+cable&_sacat=15052


 
   
  I guess you're talking about this one?
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Nordost-7NOFC-iphone-ipod-DOCK-to-3-5-audiophile-hifiinterconnects-cable-adater-/121050034350?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item1c2f24f0ae
   
  That's probably a bit more than I'm willing to spend on a cable.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, this looks like your cable but price of Nordost was never cheap http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nordost-7NOFC-iphone-ipod-DOCK-to-3-5-audiophile-hifiinterconnects-cable-adater-/121050034350?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item1c2f24f0ae

That said i think Palllic cable will be very good and copper silver cable might better than some pure silver though in reality there is no pure silver but alloys.... When cutting my cabling for terminations i could see that my own eyes


----------



## Gintaras

Oh yes, you found it 

Truth is you do not need spend lot on cabling, even the cheaper you found might be good but ask H20 he knows some good inexpensive stuff and uses moderately priced cable with great result


----------



## Gintaras

in my case i am spoiled hifier who developed bad addiction for expensive cables, but even for nutty people like me there is a rule of thumb, so you spend on cables some 10% or max 20% of what your hifi rig value is. This is normal audiophile rule and is wise because some cables cost 10k .


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> in my case i am spoiled hifier who developed bad addiction for expensive cables, but even for nutty people like me there is a rule of thumb, so you spend on cables some 10% or max 20% of what your hifi rig value is. This is normal audiophile rule and is wise because some cables cost 10k .


 
   
  Good rule.
   
  Btw mate, you know you can edit your posts here on Head-Fi right? You don't have to make a new post every time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ---
   
  With regards to the LOD cable I am in between 2 at the moment... either the one from pollychen:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251185404572?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649
   
  Or the one TechnoKid recommended me before:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/iPhone-iPod-Nano-Line-out-Dock-LOD-3-5mm-7N-OFC-Cable-/270702253497?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f071c95b9
   
  Hmm... decisions decisions


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> in my case i am spoiled hifier who developed bad addiction for expensive cables, but even for nutty people like me there is a rule of thumb, so you spend on cables some 10% or max 20% of what your hifi rig value is. This is normal audiophile rule and is wise because some cables cost 10k .


 
   
  Looks like I need me a $200,000 audio set up.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Good rule.
> 
> Btw mate, you know you can edit your posts here on Head-Fi right? You don't have to make a new post every time...


 
  +1 on that. It's one thing to occasionally post two comments in a row and completely different when you start piling comment after comment instead of just editing your post.
  As far as interconnect cable go - I think that you can get really good one up to around $60 and anything above is just snake oil. I for one wouldn't pay even 30 bucks if the cable isn't custom made for me exactly like I want it.


----------



## Gintaras

Sorry guys, thanks for pointing. 

bad there is no option to allow me delete my own posts here. damn damn i feel shame...


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Looks like I need me a $200,000 audio set up.


 
   
  you aren't serious, are U? but would not you agree that spending 1K on interconnects for a generic cheap CDP makes no sense, same like purchasing 10K speakers and using cheap cable to connect them. it does not matter if you pay 10K or 1K if you do not know what you doing. most expensive does not mean best because each gear has positive and negative synergies. sometimes a 10K amplifier in your system will sound less than a 5K amplifier just because your speakers like the latter 
   
  as regards cabling BH very much agree to the opinion that a 60$ cable would make little sense unless this is truly handwoven and has platinum terminations )
   
  in my case i paid 38$ including shipping from HK to Europe, this was not cheap but i am glad with result and consider money well spent. perhaps i am an idiot but i like it this way. ))
   
  promise, no more multiple posts in sequence.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

So the conclusion is that this is the recommended cable to get:
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251185404572?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649&clk_rvr_id=451357811876
   
  One thing I dont get though, is it pure silver and copper? Or is it silver and copper plated?


----------



## Gintaras

Atilio, in ebay page you have description: Material: 60 microns extruded the silver surface in 7N OFC

OFC stands for Oxygen Free Copper 

Whichever of two cables you most likely will be happy since both Pailics and Nordost are high quality. I would say silver plated or alloy will be both fine as long as high quality materials are used. 

here is a pix showing you can see the make of more expensive 70$ Nordost silver cable which happens to be silver plated copper as well ))))

http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/21495875/T2qTtJXl0XXXXXXXXX_!!21495875.jpg

PS: discovered mobile version on which my ipad works and can ammend prior posts


----------



## mpawluk91

atilio said:


> This ones pure silver, right? http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Nordost-3-5-to-3-5-silver-coating-7N-OFC-A1-handmade-cable-interconnects-/121031833700?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c2e0f3864
> 
> Right now I'm in love by the $19 Silver Plated Cable (headphone out). Outperforms the FiiO LOD cable. But now I would need a good Silver LOD for Sony or Sansa Fuze.


Bro message chris_himself he will make you whatever LOD you want for 65 bucks shipping and all, he's making me a pure copper LOD that looks just like a fiio L9 for my ipod 5.5


----------



## mpawluk91

atilio said:


> He doesn't do LOD cables for SONY. Would like to know if he does for Sansa Fuze though.


I never asked him about the Sony but from my understanding he is the LOD guy


----------



## mpawluk91

atilio said:


> And not only the LOD guy. His cables are the best bang for buck on the market IMO ; )


Good to hear I'm friggin pumped for that pure copper, should sound nice on my budget rig, it's a super portable rig too


----------



## kova4a

Well, it's down to personal preference but there are a lot of guys doing custom cable job and great interconnects and LODs. For instance, Matez who has some great stuff too http://www.faw.nazwa.pl/strona-www/photos/viewer.swf - he made my OCC 7n cryo copper interconnect for 50 bucks. There's also Brian from btg audio who is also doing great work for great prices, I'm particularly impressed with his detachable cable mods


----------



## benk97

Any other recommendations for ~$30 LOD's? Mostly interested in a boost to the mids.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hahaha no, I'm just making an observation as to what kind of sound system would require 10k cables. I would rather buy a condo with 200k. HOWEVER.... a 200k sound system would be nice


----------



## clarkkent

Well I just got back to the states yesterday so I can now try out my BH.  I'm using it for now with just an OFC mini to mini cable.  It is pretty amazing.  I'm no audiophile (yet?) so I can't describe all that's happening, but it definitely makes my music sound awesome.
   
  So far I've tried it with my JVC S500, FX3X, and FXZ100 and they all sound amazing.  I'm impressed, and with my clip+ or ipod nano it's more than pocketable.  Awesome.  And it's still on the charge it was shipped with


----------



## Gintaras

@ApoOth, BEWARE.... listening to a 200K system is destroying your sanity, you begin to dream about winning jackpot in lottery after hearing what such equipment is capable of. i always recommend someone willing to lose sleep must listen to luxury line system from MBL: http://www.mbl.de/en/
   
  click on Products and then Reference Line to see what masters sound is all about. their strahlradiators make you melt, you cannot stand up, you cannot leave test room, you simply sit there speechless, motionless and crying that you do not have that kind of money to purchase this outright. So... better you never hear it for the sake of keeping sanity and good mental health.
   
   
  ApoOth, true, for normal mortals like we are a 200$ K system sounds outrageous but for some dudes with multi million condos even a 200K system may be not enough. Perhaps you heard about Larry Ellison of Oracle ordering a high-end system for his swimming pool which cost him some good 500K if i am not mistaken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  passion is often bordering with insanity... my wife thinks so too but she loves me and tolerates my addiction, perhaps i must order that 200K rig to see what a divorce is all about??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  @Clark, you welcome and yes, after more than one week i still did not have to charge my BH. yes, BH is awesome sounding little baby that will not break your bank.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Just bought the LOD cable from pollychen, there is only one left now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/251185404572?ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1436.l2649


----------



## benk97

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Just bought the LOD cable from pollychen, there is only one left now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Bought the last one .


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> @ApoOth, BEWARE.... listening to a 200K system is destroying your sanity, you begin to dream about winning jackpot in lottery after hearing what such equipment is capable of. i always recommend someone willing to lose sleep must listen to luxury line system from MBL: http://www.mbl.de/en/
> 
> click on Products and then Reference Line to see what masters sound is all about. their strahlradiators make you melt, you cannot stand up, you cannot leave test room, you simply sit there speechless, motionless and crying that you do not have that kind of money to purchase this outright. So... better you never hear it for the sake of keeping sanity and good mental health.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Oh by no means am I dismissing the idea of a high end system, but I need somewhere to put it first  
  As for saving ym sanity. Too late. I've been to too many open air festivals with soundsystems that are tuned so precisely that it did make me cry. I shed a tear (truth; @ WEMF 2012 on the Tower of Destiny, which is also the same stage and sound system and crew that's at Burning Man the week before, during S.P.Y's set). True no home soundsystem would be that enormous, but the sound would be, and it's like chasing a dragon at this point, and a dream. I'm keeping my sanity by going to the festivals on a regular to get my 'fix' of pure sound euphoria. 

 And I totally understand the wife situation. My girlfriend tells me I'm nuts and questions 'what . But then again, she buys Black Milk, which is basically $70 designer nylon leggings.... and she owns dozens of them. And she thinks I'M nuts for wanting sound equipment? lol


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Oh by no means am I dismissing the idea of a high end system, but I need somewhere to put it first
> As for saving ym sanity. Too late. I've been to too many open air festivals with soundsystems that are tuned so precisely that it did make me cry. I shed a tear (truth; @ WEMF 2012 on the Tower of Destiny, which is also the same stage and sound system and crew that's at Burning Man the week before, during S.P.Y's set). True no home soundsystem would be that enormous, but the sound would be, and it's like chasing a dragon at this point, and a dream. I'm keeping my sanity by going to the festivals on a regular to get my 'fix' of pure sound euphoria.
> 
> And I totally understand the wife situation. My girlfriend tells me I'm nuts and questions 'what . But then again, she buys Black Milk, which is basically $70 designer nylon leggings.... and she owns dozens of them. And she thinks I'M nuts for wanting sound equipment? lol


 
   
  as surprising as it may sound i fully understand your girlfriend, just think about how many leggings a 200K saving can buy her. besides i can bet that you forget about any audio setup when see her in this leggings 
   
  jokes apart a good system can be worth a modest 10K and sound like a 25K system, no need selling a small yacht to buy you a good system. sometimes carefully selected components can do a miracle. take us here as example, we are happy with a 100$ amp while people on other forums spend 800$ on players and still no happy. money is good to have but money well spent is even better. in my case i feel a new bug now hitting me as with my hifi. i got such a great synergy from C3 + BH + EB50 that i am afraid now to go the upgrade path because i fear i might spend money and not like the result. same as with my hifi rig, i still cannot pull a trigger to buy a new amp because i am afraid improvements will be not worth it. 
   
  so in the end we must feel happy because we can enjoy our audio setups and still are able to afford paying designer leggings for our girls
   
  and going to live events is a MUST for true audiophile. i am not missing any major pop-rock concert and visit from time to time Wiener Musikverein concert hall which is among top ten best acoustic halls ever made on this earth. only live sound can help you understand what kind of holy grail you are searching with your hifi or portable setup.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> Bought the last one .


 
   
  Lucky you!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Lucky you!


 
   
  don't worry, there is another merchant on ebay from China offering same cable. i guess HK merchant will be restocking it soon too. that said a very nice cable, i have male to male one, makes my setup sing.


----------



## Rayzilla

Can anyone comment about a comparison with the Fiio E17?


----------



## Rayzilla

Can anyone comment about a comparison with the Fiio E17?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> don't worry, there is another merchant on ebay from China offering same cable. i guess HK merchant will be restocking it soon too. that said a very nice cable, i have male to male one, makes my setup sing.


 
   
  Haha I didint see another seller with the same cable on eBay though. :/
   
  Ah well, I bought mine in time from pollychen. Thats all that counts.


----------



## benk97

Man the waiting is killing me can't wait to hear my UE 900's with my new amp and cable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Me as well, hopefully pollychen will send the stuff out either today or tomorrow.


----------



## djvkool

Finally I got mine delivered after 3 weeks of waiting, this better be good or I'm going to be very upset at someone...


----------



## Noahjaws

Just ordered my BH thanks to H20!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sadly, the shipping takes an estimated 27 days.......  I dont know how, it just does.  Oh well.  Super Excited!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> Finally I got mine delivered after 3 weeks of waiting, this better be good or I'm going to be very upset at someone...


 
   
  i feel anxious 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  but believe you will be positively surprised, so no fear


----------



## H20Fidelity

Of course he will, he's coming from E11.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I waited a long time for mine too, and trust me, it's WELL worth it. Even if you don't think it will be, once you have it, it's like you don't even care about how long you waited, because you're now _swimming a sea of sonic bliss_


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





noahjaws said:


> Just ordered my BH thanks to H20!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I doubt it will take that long.
   
  If you ordered from pollychen then they should send it DHL express delivery.
   
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Of course he will, he's coming from E11.


 
   
  Me too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So... am I just gonna be blown away??


----------



## H20Fidelity

I consider C&C BH a clear upgrade from E11 yes.  I have no doubt in my mind. It's been confirmed not only by me but all the others users who came from the FiiO. Not long now and you'll be one of the team. 

*wanders off to listen to C&C BH*


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





atilio said:


> Absolutely. It makes the E11 sound muddy and congested. It's a big step up.


 
   
  of course BH is a HUGE step forward. i never had E11 but reading responses of people coming from Fiio i guess this was a fairly expected reaction. comparing BH sound quality, battery life and portability i think there is no better amp on the market unless you want to carry a 200g heavy brick. for such little money BH is a steal and anything better goes over 200$, i checked many reviews and it seems there is no better amp under 200$. so i am seriously thinking about pruchasing a second BH for another setup i am planning to build around CK4+ 
   
  H20, big thanks for recommending this little gem, a joy to listen.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## Gintaras

H20, you highly welcome !!!
   
  URGENT: chaps, please do not forget to add good interconnet cable. i can recommend either of these two:
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Nordost-3-5mm-to-3-5-silver-jacket-7N-OFC-B1-handmade-cable-interconnects-/121031830703?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c2e0f2caf
   
  i have Baolong cable and compared it with ZO2 stock cable... one word, WoW, Baolong adds great transparency and better detail rendition and puts ZO stock cable to shame. same story when compared vs. BH stock cable. Baolong silver-copper cable gets my ''highly recommended''. this little fat cable makes even ZO sing nicely while BH goes stratospheric with this.
   
  Nordost is also very good cable which is 9$ cheaper too, this will do a much better job than any stock cable.
   
  Gentlemen, it's time to spend some of your hard earned bucks...


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> I consider C&C BH a clear upgrade from E11 yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
  Hahah, wow you're making this wait even harder to bear. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   


  Quote: 





atilio said:


> Absolutely. It makes the E11 sound muddy and congested. It's a big step up.


 
   
  Awesome! Big step up in quality without hiking up the price too much is just what I wanted. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





gintaras said:


> H20, you highly welcome !!!
> 
> URGENT: chaps, please do not forget to add good interconnet cable. i can recommend either of these two:
> 
> ...


 
   
  Haha, you're a bad influence on people's wallets lol
   
  What if someone wants an iPod LOD?


----------



## H20Fidelity

The next cable I'm going for is this silver one. I'm yet to try it, but on my radar to test. I'm not sure how much it will agree with the C&C BH, from the reports of most users the amp leans away from warmth and my CK4 also leans away from warmth, we may head to close to the light of brightness.

None the less, it's a nice looking cable, and I won't know until I try. It must wait though as I need a new IEM cable for my Rhapsodio RDB+ 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290600798389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## kova4a

Well, Frankly, if you'll be paying more than 40 bucks you might want to get a custom made one - either a mini to mini or LOD. It's just that you can get the exact connectors you want and get the length you need coz most interconnects on ebay are relatively long and you better get something small and short for the portable rig - like 3-4 cm length instead of all those 10 -20cm


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, Frankly, if you'll be paying more than 40 bucks you might want to get a custom made one - either a mini to mini or LOD. It's just that you can get the exact connectors you want and get the length you need coz most interconnects on ebay are relatively long and you better get something small and short for the portable rig - like 3-4 cm length instead of all those 10 -20cm




Yes, but the shipping to Australia is often not worth the purchase in some cases. For example, the new Westone star tips only cost $25-00 US but shipping to Australia Cost $25 too. I"m not even sure silver cable is what I'm looking for, the last one I tried did not tickle my fancy but with totally different gear. That's why I like silver plated because it suits my taste offering a little of both worlds. I think if my rigs were going with me more often or in my pocket I would certainly go for custom because the length is made to size and some of these eBay cables can get in the way.


----------



## kova4a

Well, you have to look around for some local DIYers or just find someone abroad who ships them for cheap and not with Fedex or DHL or just asking a lot for simple EMS. As I said I discovered by chance that one of the guys here on head-fi was located in Europe and makes pretty good stuff, so I had mine made for only 50 bucks with the shipping and it's top notch cryo copper cable. You'll get the same from Alo audio for like 200+ with the shipping. I have no idea how they can charge 50 bucks for shipping


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, you have to look around for some local DIYers or just find someone abroad who ships them for cheap and not with Fedex or DHL or just asking a lot for simple EMS. As I said I discovered by chance that one of the guys here on head-fi was located in Europe and makes pretty good stuff, so I had mine made for only 50 bucks with the shipping and it's top notch cryo copper cable. You'll get the same from Alo audio for like 200+ with the shipping. I have no idea how they can charge 50 bucks for shipping




I might put a notice up in tweaks and cables, see if I cannot source someone in Australia. But it takes away the fun of pressing the "Buy It Now" button. :regular_smile :


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I might put a notice up in tweaks and cables, see if I cannot source someone in Australia. But it takes away the fun of pressing the "Buy It Now" button.


 
  LOL But it gives you the fun of picking the connectors, braiding, type of cable, length,you can make a mini to mini with one straight and one 90 degree plug etc. Mine turned out very pretty - custom heat shrink on the entire connectors, nice braid job and the guy even gave me a nice pouch for it aside from the 2-year warranty


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The next cable I'm going for is this silver one. I'm yet to try it, but on my radar to test. I'm not sure how much it will agree with the C&C BH, from the reports of most users the amp leans away from warmth and my CK4 also leans away from warmth, we may head to close to the light of brightness.
> 
> None the less, it's a nice looking cable, and I won't know until I try. It must wait though as I need a new IEM cable for my Rhapsodio RDB+
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/290600798389?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
   
  H20, this looks very much like the cable i got. we wait for your impressions pal.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL But it gives you the fun of picking the connectors, braiding, type of cable, length,you can make a mini to mini with one straight and one 90 degree plug etc. Mine turned out very pretty - custom heat shrink on the entire connectors, nice braid job and the guy even gave me a nice pouch for it aside from the 2-year warranty


 
  i think this is the site of the guy who made you this cable? http://www.faw.nazwa.pl/strona-www/photos/viewer.swf
   
  as strange as it may sound Poland is becoming kind of serious Audiomecca, there you find many skilled electrical engineers who do not find job and start their own business. also in Poland you find incredible high-end enthusiasts too. for some stuff i cannot find in Austria i can find this in Poland to my own surprise. one of miracle high*end DACs called Lampizator is all Polish made 
   
http://www.stereomojo.com/Lampizator%20Level%204%20DAC%20Review.htm/LampizatorLevel4DAC.htm


----------



## H20Fidelity

I like it! You're ever slowly tempting me. Probably has an edge over the eBay cables. That will sound mighy fine with your C3 Kova. You can finally put it to good use!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I like it! You're ever slowly tempting me. Probably has an edge over the eBay cables. That will sound mighy fine with your C3 Kova. You can finally put it to good use!


 
  Well, it probably should - it does have a better cable and as you can see the cable is 4-stranded instead of 3 like most of the stuff but people should realize that a small interconnect cable isn't some sort of magical contraption that makes a really huge difference. That cable does give me better treble control and smoothness but is not like I've added a new DAC chip to the C3. On another note, I still haven't received notification that my BH has been dispatched, so I hope the seller is either too busy to update the info on all purchases or at least will ship it tomorrow


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> i think this is the site of the guy who made you this cable? http://www.faw.nazwa.pl/strona-www/photos/viewer.swf
> 
> as strange as it may sound Poland is becoming kind of serious Audiomecca, there you find many skilled electrical engineers who do not find job and start their own business. also in Poland you find incredible high-end enthusiasts too. for some stuff i cannot find in Austria i can find this in Poland to my own surprise. one of miracle high*end DACs called Lampizator is all Polish made
> 
> http://www.stereomojo.com/Lampizator%20Level%204%20DAC%20Review.htm/LampizatorLevel4DAC.htm


 
  Yeah, that's his site - that's the user Matez on head-fi. Anyway, it's not just Poland - there are good DIYers in every country but you have to look for them on local forums and most of them just do stuff for themselves as a hobby and compare it with the others. Not many people turn this into a source of profit even if they do a great custom work. 
  Btw, I still can't stop laughing from the picture of that badly photoshopped girl behind that lampizator (the blonde one)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Might consider a custom LOD in the future too.

For now the one I ordered from pollychen will suit me just fine.

They should send out the stuff tonight, since they work different hours. Which is why we haven't received dispatch notification yet.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> They should send out the stuff tonight, since they work different hours. Which is why we haven't received dispatch notification yet.


 
  I don't know - they should be around 8 hours ahead or something, so it's like Monday night there now and they are not working now. I guess they'll be shipping or updating the orders tomorrow


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> but people should realize that a small interconnect cable isn't some sort of magical contraption that makes a really huge difference. That cable does give me better treble control and smoothness but is not like I've added a new DAC chip to the C3.


 
   
  [size=10pt]yes and no. no cable will replace your DAC, but cables can still make a big audible difference. to make long story short when i picked Baolong cable i also did not have big expectations. to my own surprise this little fat boy sounded so much better than stock cable that my jaw nearly dropped.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]sorry for disagreeing but in my setup with C3 and BH this cable opened whole new world into audio perfection. yes, this is not another DAC or Amp but what i hear is audible and very welcome improvement in sound quality which i prefer to have.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]and one more remark, all cables i saw on ebay are rather custom made because geniune make Wireworld or Nordost cables would cost a whole lot more, especially silver, teflon shielded and so forth garbage. i have Nordost, Wireworld and else original high-end cables and i know how much they cost. only a pair of Atlas gold beryllium speaker plugs cost me more than a Baalong cable i bought for C3 BH.[/size]
   
  [size=10pt]that said i suppose Chinese are doing nice business by taking high quality material from factories which make this for Nordost and similar, then they attach a couple of Pailiccs terminations and sell the cable for good money, nice to have indeed. ))[/size]


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> yes and no. no cable will replace your DAC, but cables can still make a big audible difference. to make long story short when i picked Baolong cable i also did not have big expectations. to my own surprise this little fat boy sounded so much better than stock cable that my jaw nearly dropped.
> 
> sorry for disagreeing but in my setup with C3 and BH this cable opened whole new world into audio perfection. yes, this is not another DAC or Amp but what i hear is audible and very welcome improvement in sound quality which i prefer to have.


 
  Well, I'm not saying it does nothing (although a lot of people on head-fi will disagree with both of us) but that it's not such a huge difference and very sound dependent. For instance something like my B2 which can uncover a lot of sibilance in tracks is really better with my interconnect. I guess it will be also really good to keep the treble in check with the BH if you use the LF switch as there are a lot of iems that have already enough treble emphasis and more treble boost will just turn them into unacceptably painful treble monsters


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> I don't know - they should be around 8 hours ahead or something, so it's like Monday night there now and they are not working now. I guess they'll be shipping or updating the orders tomorrow




Yeah apparently they start work at 1am GMT time. So it should be sent out overnight.


----------



## Noahjaws

I got it from amazon. I got the last one, and I guess it isn't ready to be shipped out yet.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

noahjaws said:


> I got it from amazon. I got the last one, and I guess it isn't ready to be shipped out yet.




If you would have bought it from pollychen you would have got dhl delivery free.


----------



## Noahjaws

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> If you would have bought it from pollychen you would have got dhl delivery free.


 
  As i told H20, i had $80 in my amazon account.  Seemed more reasonable for me since im low on money right now


----------



## SteveSatch

Any reason why the C&C BH isn't available on Amazon?  I have $ to spend there.


----------



## SteveSatch

Which is the ebay seller to use for the C&C BH (this thread is really long)?


----------



## Noahjaws

Quote: 





stevesatch said:


> Any reason why the C&C BH isn't available on Amazon?  I have $ to spend there.


 
  It has been unavailable for awhile, luckily H20 told me right when there was a listing yesterday, so i got a hold of the only one. 
   
   
   


> Which is the ebay seller to use for the C&C BH (this thread is really long)?


 
  Pollychen0306
   
  Here's a link
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/251050614620?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3a73c85f5c


----------



## SkyBleu

So I had ordered mine around two days ago, is it really going to arrive within 5-8 days due to DHL express shipping?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

@SteveSatch 

It seems to be available here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A2QJSBO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new




skybleu said:


> So I had ordered mine around two days ago, is it really going to arrive within 5-8 days due to DHL express shipping?




Yeah that's what I've been told by pollychen.


----------



## benk97

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> @SteveSatch
> 
> It seems to be available here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A2QJSBO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> Yeah that's what I've been told by pollychen.


 
  Are you sure its for everyone? I only got a message saying that he would send them out after the 18th.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> Are you sure its for everyone? I only got a message saying that he would send them out after the 18th.


 
  To be honest I wouldn't bet on that. DHL is expensive and as you can see he sold around 6-7 BHs since the beginning of CNY. I know of people who bought interconnects from him during that time and probably he sold a bunch of other amps and DACs also, so I don't think he'll be shelling out several hundred dollars out of his pocket for sending stuff with DHL and saying goodbye to most of his profit. And when you take into consideration that China Post isn't particularly fast on good days, I can only guess how many packages they have to process and dispatch after such a long celebration, so I expect at least 3 weeks of waiting. Of course, I hope I'm wrong but I haven't set my expectations high and anyway we should get a status update on our orders soon and then we'll know for sure how they have been dispatched


----------



## benk97

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> To be honest I wouldn't bet on that. DHL is expensive and as you can see he sold around 6-7 BHs since the beginning of CNY. I know of people who bought interconnects from him during that time and probably he sold a bunch of other amps and DACs also, so I don't think he'll be shelling out several hundred dollars out of his pocket for sending stuff with DHL and saying goodbye to most of his profit. And when you take into consideration that China Post isn't particularly fast on good days, I can only guess how many packages they have to process and dispatch after such a long celebration, so I expect at least 3 weeks of waiting. Of course, I hope I'm wrong but I haven't set my expectations high and anyway we should get a status update on our orders soon and then we'll know for sure how they have been dispatched


 
  I thought as much. I guess I'll just cross my fingers and keep checking ebay til they ship.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I guess there is no point speculating but he has confirmed it to me with both my C&C and the LOD cable that he will send out the delivery in 1 package via DHL. 

Plus the message in his eBay store front states in red that any purchases made during the CNY period will be sent out via express delivery on or after the 18th.

Anyways, I guess we'll find out for sure. soon enough. I'm hoping to wake up tomorrow and see a dispatched notification in my email. Fingers crossed for all of us!


----------



## kova4a

Well, might be because your shipment is bigger as it includes a LOD. May also depend on where we live but yeah - fingers crossed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, might be because your shipment is bigger as it includes a LOD. May also depend on where we live but yeah - fingers crossed.




I think the problem is guy's once they get back to work there's many parcels and orders to sort through, everything backed up, so it may take a few days for them to get on track. The seller pollychen is pretty good, when the routine is normal he was shipping things within the 4 hours of pressing buy it now. Unless Kova's right and that one LOD is holding up the entire warehouse. lol 

Many parcel, many parcels, wait your turn!


----------



## SteveSatch

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> @SteveSatch
> 
> It seems to be available here:
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00A2QJSBO/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


 
  Thanks.  looks like it's $6 more.  Is this amazon seller one of the ebay guys people have been using?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> To be honest I wouldn't bet on that. DHL is expensive and as you can see he sold around 6-7 BHs since the beginning of CNY.




There will be express shipping on all orders for anyone who ordered during the break period.

It's written here on the top of Pollychens store.

http://stores.ebay.com.au/fanmusichk

So just hang in there guy's should be really soon.


----------



## kova4a

Well express shipping may refer to just EMS - not DHL


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well express shipping may refer to just EMS - not DHL




Just be happy.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Just be happy.


 
  LOL I'm just preparing people in case they have to wait a few weeks. As far as being happy that I'll have a BH (relatively) soon - I'll be the judge of that when it comes. Before I approve this amp it's just a nice looking gadget with very good battery life and you should be sweating right now and worrying whether I'l like it or bash on it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL I'm just preparing people in case they have to wait a few weeks. As far as being happy that I'll have a BH (relatively) soon - I'll be the judge of that when it comes. Before I approve this amp it's just a nice looking gadget with very good battery life and you should be sweating right now and worrying whether I'l like it or bash on it.




Haha, I'm not worried in the slightest to be honest, no fear here what so ever, because I know coming from E11 what your thoughts will be already. I would say "well blah blah blah" but I'm confident up to around 90% you'll be happy and then? when you're impressed, you'll understand what I meant about the E11 sounding veiled / loss of detail. You'll be like damn man...H20 was right. The features, design, run time are just cream on top of the SQ. 


I took a photo for you, so you can look at mine while you wait anxiously for yours.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> *snip*
> 
> I took a photo for you, so you can look at mine while you wait anxiously for yours.


 
   
   
  Yo dawg...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hahaha........ :veryevil: Well played Apo0th3karY!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I took a photo for you, so you can look at mine while you wait anxiously for yours.


 
  LOL I'm not anxious. I have the E11 and it does the job for me. So If I think I'm not missing anything I can't be anxious to hear what I'm missing because I don't know what I'm missing 





! Now try to make any sense of that coz I can't but it seems to have some logic in it


----------



## mpawluk91

kova4a said:


> LOL I'm just preparing people in case they have to wait a few weeks. As far as being happy that I'll have a BH (relatively) soon - I'll be the judge of that when it comes. Before I approve this amp it's just a nice looking gadget with very good battery life and you should be sweating right now and worrying whether I'l like it or bash on it.


Bro ur gonna cream in ur shorts when u hear it so take my advice and get sum paper towels in advance


----------



## kova4a

LOL We'll see about that. To be honest I don't really use a portable amp that much and my E11 is used less than 10 hours a month but I just wanted to finally get it, so H20 can get off my back with his bad opinion on the E11 and its veiling and all the BH hype


----------



## mpawluk91

kova4a said:


> LOL We'll see about that. To be honest I don't really use a portable amp that much and my E11 is used less than 10 hours a month but I just wanted to finally get it, so H20 can get off my back with his bad opinion on the E11 and its veiling and all the BH hype


u'll see dude it's nothing like the e11 it's very nice and very detailed with lots of bass and u can't beat the battery life, I swear to god I bought mine from pollychen a few weeks ago and it still has the same charge it came with and I use it heavily


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL We'll see about that. To be honest I don't really use a portable amp that much and my E11 is used less than 10 hours a month but I just wanted to finally get it, so H20 can get off my back with his bad opinion on the E11 and its veiling and all the BH hype


 
   
  Well, the E11 veil is true enough. And the BH hype is loud enough. So good move kova4a! I'll probably end up getting one down the road as well.


----------



## Bill-P

A week? I charged mine last month... that's over 3 weeks ago.
   
  And I could power some headphones at the SF Bay Area meet with it just fine.
   
  Talking about which, I can't remember the last time I sang praise for this one, so here are some headphones I heard that I think had pretty good synergy with the BH:
   
  AKG K167 Tiesto (switch LF to on, leave everything off)
 Mr. Speaker's Mad Dog (this is probably the ultimate portable rig right here, just plug in, flip SF switch to on, leave everything else off, and enjoy)
  Audio Technica ESW11LTD (switch SF on, leave everything off)
  Denon D2000 (not so much synergy, but it does clean up the bass by having SF switch on)
  Sony XB500 (switch both SF and LF on for this one)
   
  The BH can't keep things clean and clear at very high volume (and I must say... I listen pretty loud) but... at lower volume, I couldn't detect much of a difference between it and some of the higher-end amps there, so that's saying something.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL We'll see about that. To be honest I don't really use a portable amp that much and my E11 is used less than 10 hours a month but I just wanted to finally get it, so H20 can get off my back with his bad opinion on the E11 and its veiling and all the BH hype




I try not to hype the thread as much as possible, it just naturally flows with happy buyers.  The amp answers for itself. I do enjoy people experiencing better sound quality, and the price is decent for what you get so that is pleasing to read. I was just using BH with Colorfly C3 and my new Rhapsodio RDB+ (with $200 8 strand copper cable)  It sounds really good, really crisp, clear, punchy, it's like talking the C3 to a higher resolution. 

Please report in Kova when the moment is upon you, I would be delighted adding you to the member impressions wall of fame!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Yo dawg...


 
  Love it! haha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> Please report in Kova when the moment is upon you, I would be delighted adding you to the member impressions wall of fame!




Am I gonna get a place at the wall of fame as well?


----------



## Gintaras

amazing little amp, for this kind of money it's like having a cake and eating it at the same time.


----------



## clarkkent

Ok I did it too lol.
   
  Here's an odd question, I just ran it down to nothing, so I'm charging it now.  The red light came on, solid.  So how do I know when it's fully charged?


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> Am I gonna get a place at the wall of game as well?




Sure. 

Once you've settled in with your amp (once it arrives) just post a few words on your impressions possibly how you compare it to E11 and they will be added to the bottom of the OP. Doesn't need to be a review just be honest how you feel about it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

clarkkent said:


> Ok I did it too lol.
> 
> Here's an odd question, I just ran it down to nothing, so I'm charging it now.  The red light came on, solid.  So how do I know when it's fully charged?




Very nice clarkkent I like your style. 

When the red light goes out the unit will be fully charged. It may take some time if it was dead flat. (maybe 2 - 3 hours)

Preferably, I also recommend using the included wall adapter over a USB port.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Here's an odd question, I just ran it down to nothing, so I'm charging it now.  The red light came on, solid.  So how do I know when it's fully charged?


 
   
  i suppose that must be a solid green then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  wait to hear your impressions ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  but honestly speaking i think this little BH will fly you to the moon today


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Ok I did it too lol.
> 
> Here's an odd question, I just ran it down to nothing, so I'm charging it now.  The red light came on, solid.  So how do I know when it's fully charged?


 
  This just keeps getting better, and better! Won't be long before I join this BH train!


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Very nice clarkkent I like your style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ah ok, I left it charging for a few hours and it didn't go out, I'll use the included wall adapter and do it that way.
   
  It sounds awesome, I'm waiting for my LOD to come so I can try it with my iPhone as well.  Through the Clip+ and copper mini it sounds awesome, makes my FXZ100's really shine


----------



## Gintaras

and this is only one word you got to say about this little gem? awesome? shame... i expected a longer positive rant from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  seriously, enjoy happy music listening and welcome to the club. seems we have to elect H20 the chairman of our little club since he wisely suggested BH to all of us before we were prepared to waste big money on more expensive stuff. really i cannot stop being happy with BH, what a revelation, i forgot the last time when i was so happy about my gear. freaking insane what so little money can buy you.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Awesome mate, I will definitely do a comparison report. 
   
  Btw guys, I have no notification of shipment yet from pollychen. Guess we have to wait a little while longer.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Awesome mate, I will definitely do a comparison report.
> 
> Btw guys, I have no notification of shipment yet from pollychen. Guess we have to wait a little while longer.


 
  Me neither. Have yet to see anything happen. Seeing that he is a trusted seller, as per stated by other Head-Fiers; I think it's safe to say, we'll be taken care of just fine.


----------



## Kamakahah

bill-p said:


> Mr. Speaker's Mad Dog (this is probably the ultimate portable rig right here, just plug in, flip SF switch to on, leave everything else off, and enjoy)
> 
> The BH can't keep things clean and clear at very high volume (and I must say... I listen pretty loud)




How well do you think it sounded on the Maddogs compared to a decent desktop amp? Anyone else been able to run this with MDs?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Guys, it appears Pollychen has completely sold out of amps for the time being, I've had some members asking where to purchase. 

Do not fear, this seller is also in relation to the eBay store fanmusic audio (same as Pollychen) offering free express shipping, but located in China. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-/170746351186?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item27c1468e52


----------



## Kamakahah

Does anyone know if the C&C BH has a big brother protable Amp + DAC floating around out there?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kamakahah said:


> Does anyone know if the C&C BH has a big brother protable Amp + DAC floating around out there?




I'm not sure if they do a DAC/Amp, but there's a big brother amp called the C&C X02.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'm not sure if they do a DAC/Amp, but there's a big brother amp called the C&C X02.


 
   
  Thanks. I did notice that went I searched the vendors. I posted on the Mad Dogs thread that I'm looking to make mine portable. After reading some reviews on this thread it seems like the C&C BH would be a good pairing. I do need a better source than the crappy dac in my Galaxy S2, so I was considering pairing the ring with a Colorfly C3 based on all the positive reviews of it merged with the BH. I need to stay around the $200 range or less for amp+dac. Looking for bang for the buck, not the best possible gear. 
  Any thoughts on the C&C BH with this perspective rig?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Me neither. Have yet to see anything happen. Seeing that he is a trusted seller, as per stated by other Head-Fiers; I think it's safe to say, we'll be taken care of just fine.


 
   
  I guess tomorrow now might be the day I see a shipped notification in my email. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Guys, it appears Pollychen has completely sold out of amps for the time being, I've had some members asking where to purchase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thats the seller I was going to order from before lol
   
  Ended up going with pollychen instead coz of his Head-Fi rep, even though it was 68p more expensive.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kamakahah said:


> Thanks. I did notice that went I searched the vendors. I posted on the Mad Dogs thread that I'm looking to make mine portable. After reading some reviews on this thread it seems like the C&C BH would be a good pairing. I do need a better source than the crappy dac in my Galaxy S2, so I was considering pairing the ring with a Colorfly C3 based on all the positive reviews of it merged with the BH. I need to stay around the $200 range or less for amp+dac. Looking for bang for the buck, not the best possible gear.
> Any thoughts on the C&C BH with this perspective rig?




I have that current rig, I can confirm what you've been reading. it will set you back $200 roughly for the amp and player. I also recommend finding a decent 3.5mm to 3.5mm interconnect cable on eBay. The included cable in the C&C BH package is fine however upgrade it if you can. The C3 / C&C BH combo has become rather popular and for good reason. Plus they sit exactly on top of each other. It will look like this (without the cable) 



Remembering C3 is purely a music player, there's no playlists, no album, artist, genre etc...It's very simple focused on sound quality. You basically select a folder then play the files within the folder. There's no custom EQ. It supprts a few basic repeat, shuffle options, some backlight and brightness settings and some preset EQ's. It's designed to be used flat for audiophiles.

I can vouch for the synergy though.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks. is there an interconnect that you recommend? Finally, since the bands from the BH appear to be very tight, what do you use to hook your C3 to it?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I guess tomorrow now might be the day I see a shipped notification in my email.


 
  I hope so too! Can't wait for it's arrival


----------



## Gintaras

Kamakahah, C3 with BH amp is pretty good and pretty cheap combo. sound is sweet and magnificent. all you need is search also for IEMs which pair well with this combo. here we have many users who can help with recommending good but not expensive IEMs.
   
  as concerns cable it all depends how much you want to spend. i find great result with Baolong Pailiccs silver-copper alloy cable sold for 39$ but there are cheaper great cables out there, ask H20 and others. for 20$ you can have good interconnect.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kamakahah said:


> Thanks. is there an interconnect that you recommend? Finally, since the bands from the BH appear to be very tight, what do you use to hook your C3 to it?




Depending how portable you want the rig to be I recommend this SMSL silver plated cable which is $19 offering great performance, others have confirmed. But I must say it's not the most flexible, so if this rig is going in your pocket it may stand out a bit.

it will look like this. 




Regarding the bands, when I orignally wrote the mini review I had not tried stretching them to much, however since with several buyers it has been confirmed you can stretch them over a 5G ipod classic so there would not be problem using them with C3 (I need to patch that up). What you might want though is something inbetween the amp and player as a cushion because it will be metal on metal.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kamakahah, C3 with BH amp is pretty good and pretty cheap combo. sound is sweet and magnificent. all you need is search also for IEMs which pair well with this combo. here we have many users who can help with recommending good but not expensive IEMs.
> 
> as concerns cable it all depends how much you want to spend. i find great result with Baolong Pailiccs silver-copper alloy cable sold for 39$ but there are cheaper great cables out there, ask H20 and others. for 20$ you can have good interconnect.


 
   
  As I stated in my first post, the purpose is to make my Mr.Speakers Mad Dogs w/ Alpha pads a portable possibility. While we are on the subject of IEMs, I was actually about to pull the trigger on the CKN70s. 
   
  Thanks for the cable recommendations. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just practical, maybe around $15-20 tops. Most of the time I'm at home with my desktop rig, but for some of my downtime at school, or when I travel for family stuff I just thought it would be nice to make my current phones go with me.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Ok I did it too lol.
> 
> Here's an odd question, I just ran it down to nothing, so I'm charging it now.  The red light came on, solid.  So how do I know when it's fully charged?


 
   
  InC&Ception


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> InC&Ception


 
  You're just full of ingenius ideas, aren't you? InC&Ception..why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Gintaras

Kamak, check this out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
   
  i have the first one from the list. while not most comfortable and thick this cable gives me a good lift in the sound quality that is audible without any scientific measurement ))
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Audio-Cable-Silver-for-Headphone-Amp-iPod-iPhone-Head-Fi-CHF20-/261096964378?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3cca97811a
   
  also good:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-Nordost-3-5-to-3-5-silver-coating-7N-OFC-A1-handmade-cable-interconnects-/121031833700?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c2e0f3864


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kamak, check this out: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-5mm-Stereo-Jack-Audio-Cable-Silver-for-Headphone-Amp-iPod-iPhone-Head-Fi-CHF20-/261096964378?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Replacement_Parts_Tools&hash=item3cca97811a
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks man. I'd have to go with the last one cause the price is right, but I really do like the build of the first one.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> As I stated in my first post, the purpose is to make my Mr.Speakers Mad Dogs w/ Alpha pads a portable possibility. While we are on the subject of IEMs, I was actually about to pull the trigger on the CKN70s.
> 
> Thanks for the cable recommendations. I'm not looking for anything fancy, just practical, maybe around $15-20 tops. Most of the time I'm at home with my desktop rig, but for some of my downtime at school, or when I travel for family stuff I just thought it would be nice to make my current phones go with me.


 
   
  i do not like Audiotechnica myself and not sure how CKN70s will sound.
   
  ask members on the advice for good IEM, i think CNK70s is not cheap and there might be better IEMs out there you never heard of before.
   
  as concerns cable stick to H20 advice in this case, looks very decent for 20$


----------



## H20Fidelity

That last link Gintaras gave is actually a very plausible option, if you read the listing the seller will make them customised to length .


----------



## Kamakahah

gintaras said:


> i do not like Audiotechnica myself and not sure how CKN70s will sound.
> 
> ask members on the advice for good IEM, i think CNK70s is not cheap and there might be better IEMs out there you never heard of before.
> 
> as concerns cable stick to H20 advice in this case, looks very decent for 20$




Im actually a fan of the newer ath products. Ive played around with some budget wonders from other threads, but Im always open to solid suggestions.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Look what I just got guys! 

DHL notification. My BH and LOD are on their way to me from pollychen. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/2dzwkgcfak1t03s/Rk9pwU2ESe

Sorry, the mobile site won't let me attach an image from my phone.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

skybleu said:


> apo0th3kary said:
> 
> 
> > InC
> ...




That's the result of way too much time on the internet haha


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Ahh More people getting their products delivered. How about a recomendation for a good Copper or silver plated copper iDevice LOD. I have a pure silver but would like to give a nice copper one a try and BTW I couldnt resist getting in on the picture fun but it is getting rougher to get them all in there.


----------



## Gintaras

hey, should we all post photos of our BH setups? will be kinda beauty contest where the winner is all well known


----------



## djvkool

OK so...24 hours later and this thread is moving by 6 pages, you guys are fricken nuts...
   
  ...but, yeh so this stuff is pretty bloody good, that SF switch is pretty magical...BUT...(keep your pants on H20 haha)...doesn't work well with IEM with wide soundstage (I switch it on for my IE800 and it destroyed the sound, as IE800 has massive soundstage as is), but when using it with my 3.Ai...wow...it made an IEM, which last night has just dethroned TF10, that has been my favourite IEM for 2 years or so, became a lot more awesome...
   
  This thing right here is a pretty neutral amp, and the reason I like E11 so much is that because it adds warmth (I like my stuff warm)...will I still be using my E11, yes, I would, but only for cold and/or dark IEM's...


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> How well do you think it sounded on the Maddogs compared to a decent desktop amp? Anyone else been able to run this with MDs?


 
   
  It drives the Mad Dog pretty well, actually. I think Out 2 had some grains and recessed midrange, but Out 1 was decent.
   
  I don't know how the Mad Dog does when paired with some of the even higher-end stuffs, but I know Schiit Lyr is a bad amp for the Mad Dogs. They need clarity... and a lot of treble boost from what I could hear.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

zerocoolhifi said:


> Ahh More people getting their products delivered. How about a recomendation for a good Copper or silver plated copper iDevice LOD. I have a pure silver but would like to give a nice copper one a try and BTW I couldnt resist getting in on the picture fun but it is getting rougher to get them all in there.




Hahaha this takes the term hype train to a whole new level.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> Hahaha this takes the term hype train to a whole new level.


 
   
  That is some seriously clever marketing going on right there. ^^ Meh, he cut the pics sides a little bit the previous uploader


----------



## Spider fan

h20fidelity said:


> Guys, it appears Pollychen has completely sold out of amps for the time being, I've had some members asking where to purchase.
> 
> Do not fear, this seller is also in relation to the eBay store fanmusic audio (same as Pollychen) offering free express shipping, but located in China.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-/170746351186?pt=UK_AudioTVElectronics_HomeAudioHiFi_Amplifiers&hash=item27c1468e52




I got the 2nd to last one at like 1:30am. Cant wait.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





spider fan said:


> I got the 2nd to last one at like 1:30am. Cant wait.


 
   
  I was wondering who got the last one haha
   
  Anyone else got DHL tracking notification yet? Or am I the only lucky one... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Apparently mine just cleared processing in HK. 
   
  Ooh how exciting, I expect Friday is gonna be a good day for me.


----------



## brunk

[/IMG][/IMG]2 sets of Etys for the price of one!


----------



## Gintaras

guys, i was stocking BH amp in my ebay cart for purchase from polychen but my daughter told she does not need it now, so be prepared i will be emptying my cart in half an hour and if this pops up on ebay you can quickly grab it.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





djvkool said:


> OK so...24 hours later and this thread is moving by 6 pages, you guys are fricken nuts...
> 
> ...but, yeh so this stuff is pretty bloody good, that SF switch is pretty magical...BUT...(keep your pants on H20 haha)...doesn't work well with IEM with wide soundstage (I switch it on for my IE800 and it destroyed the sound, as IE800 has massive soundstage as is), but when using it with my 3.Ai...wow...it made an IEM, which last night has just dethroned TF10, that has been my favourite IEM for 2 years or so, became a lot more awesome...
> 
> This thing right here is a pretty neutral amp, and the reason I like E11 so much is that because it adds warmth (I like my stuff warm)...will I still be using my E11, yes, I would, but only for cold and/or dark IEM's...


 

 I do some similar pairings as well - My crisp IEMs I use my Headstage Arrow and for ones that maybe slightly veiled up top, I go with the C&C BH to really bring them to life. The great thing is when I go on a trip, just charge it up and leave the charger at home.


----------



## Spider fan

lifted andreas said:


> I was wondering who got the last one haha
> 
> Anyone else got DHL tracking notification yet? Or am I the only lucky one...
> 
> ...



I was hoping to get into the free DHL shipping but I know my order hasnt been shipped yet since I was able to cancel the cable I ordered with it.


----------



## kova4a

Mine hasn't been shipped too. I guess geko is the only one who got lucky and had his BH shipped and with DHL on top of that.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





spider fan said:


> I was hoping to get into the free DHL shipping but I know my order hasnt been shipped yet since I was able to cancel the cable I ordered with it.


 
   
  Ah that's a shame.
   
  Well, apparently DHL was only promised to some people who ordered during the CNY period.
   
  I doubt everyone will get it.
   
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Mine hasn't been shipped too. I guess geko is the only one who got lucky and had his BH shipped and with DHL on top of that.


 
   
  Maybe tomorrow mate.
   
  Dont loose your hope, you were the one that ordered shortly after I did. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ---
   
  Btw sorry guys, I just wanted to piss you off a bit more and say that my tracker states that the package has cleared HK processing and hopefully that means flying to me tonight. In which case I might even receive it on Thursday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






   
  "
   

[size=1.1em] *Wednesday, February 20, 2013*

[size=1.1em] *Location*[/size][size=1.1em] *Time*[/size][size=1.1em] *Pieces*[/size][size=1.1em] *8*[/size][size=1.1em] *Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *04:47*[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]      
 [size=1.1em] *1 Pieces*[/size]



  
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] *7*[/size][size=1.1em] *Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *04:11*[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]      
 [size=1.1em] *1 Pieces*[/size]



  
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] *6*[/size][size=1.1em] *Clearance processing complete at HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *00:46*[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]      
 [size=1.1em] *1 Pieces*[/size]



  
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] *5*[/size][size=1.1em] *Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *HONG KONG - HONG KONG*[/size][size=1.1em] *00:31*[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]      
 [size=1.1em] *1 Pieces*[/size]



  
  
  
  
 [/size]
 [/size]
[/size]  "


----------



## H20Fidelity

djvkool said:


> OK so...24 hours later and this thread is moving by 6 pages, you guys are fricken nuts...
> 
> ...but, yeh so this stuff is pretty bloody good, that SF switch is pretty magical...BUT...(keep your pants on H20 haha)...doesn't work well with IEM with wide soundstage (I switch it on for my IE800 and it destroyed the sound, as IE800 has massive soundstage as is), but when using it with my 3.Ai...wow...it made an IEM, which last night has just dethroned TF10, that has been my favourite IEM for 2 years or so, became a lot more awesome...
> 
> This thing right here is a pretty neutral amp, and the reason I like E11 so much is that because it adds warmth (I like my stuff warm)...*will I still be using my E11, yes, I would*, but only for cold and/or dark IEM's...




Burn him at the steak!!

Try a different cable for improved experiences with the SF switch. I know it sounds far fetched but people have reported differences using different cables. I for one noticed it works overly well with the included package cable. I don't use the SF field much. I live the dream using output1 / low gain / LF switch on.


----------



## benk97

I messaged polychen and he informed me that my order will be shipped via DHL.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Burn him at the steak!!
> 
> Try a different cable for improved experiences with the SF switch. I know it sounds far fetched but people have reported differences using different cables. I for one noticed it works overly well with the included package cable. I don't use the SF field much. I live the dream using output1 / low gain / LF switch on.


Me too for rock and metal but for stuff like pink Floyd or the doors I turn on the sf switch and it really brings out detail and stuff that I think was purposely hard to hear, like hidden u know.
Pretty cool u should try it


----------



## steffanan

Who needs 80 hours when their ipod does 2? lol


----------



## Apo0th3karY

You need to get a new battery for your iPod. Mine goes 10-16 depending on how much I use it (apps, song searching etc)


----------



## clarkkent

Ok guys I found a pretty good case for my setup (http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GS8G2O/) it fits the BH and Clip+ and a pair of IEM's pretty well.  A fuzz snug but it works
   

   
  Here's a few size comparisons of it closed with my iPhone 4


----------



## clarkkent

Oh yeah and here's my rig so far (waiting on an LOD to come so I can try it with my iPhone)


----------



## Spider fan

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> I messaged polychen and he informed me that my order will be shipped via DHL.


 

 No DHL for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I just got an Usps tracking number.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


>


 
  Hahaha, I wonder how long this BH Train will go on for..


----------



## djvkool

I think Pollychen should buy H20 a return ticket to/from HK to thank him personally, and give him a free access to ANYTHING produced by C&C electronics...


----------



## SkyBleu

My BH has not been shipped yet...and it's been 3 days after the purchase date:\


----------



## pngwn

skybleu said:


> My BH has not been shipped yet...and it's been 3 days after the purchase date:\





Chinese New Year?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Chinese New Year?


 
  It's been two days after Chinese New Year. He stated his holiday is over on the 18th.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  True, but considering shipping from China was practically shut down for a few days, some delays are probably to be expected, no?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> True, but considering shipping from China was practically shut down for a few days, some delays are probably to be expected, no?


 
  Yeah..true..I guess you could say that, but still. 2 days


----------



## Gintaras

Clark, thanks for suggesting carrying case for BH combo 
   
  agree, pollychen must bow to H20 who uncovered BH conspiracy and timely allerted all esteemed head-fiers to get one 
  seriously i still kept one BH from pollychen in my ebay shopping cart, since i do not need this now i will empty the cart and this BH will be available again. good hunting chaps. i can only assure this is brilliant little amp for little money which has a big musical heart, i do not know anyone who would regret purchasing it which speaks volumes about BH sound quality.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> Yeah..true..I guess you could say that, but still. 2 days




Well, considering they only started shipping again yesterday I think it's ok. 

I think they are going by who ordered when. My BH was bought on the 9th of Feb, so that's probably why I got DHL delivery.


----------



## SkyBleu

I think that's the case too" going by the chronological order of purchase. They did say though, any purchases before the 18th of feb will receive DHL express shipping.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I keep forgetting to turn my BH off..... I don't know how? But I just realized it was on all night, and I left it on all day during work.
   
  And I've only ever charged it twice. I might charge it tomorrow since I'm unsure how much longer it'll keep kicking.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I keep forgetting to turn my BH off..... I don't know how? But I just realized it was on all night, and I left it on all day during work.
> 
> And I've only ever charged it twice. I might charge it tomorrow since I'm unsure how much longer it'll keep kicking.


 
  Funny you should say, I just did that yesterday..mysteriously..


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I wonder if it drains slower if there's no signal running through it?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I wonder if it drains slower if there's no signal running through it?


 
  Yeah...That's where you and I differ haha
   
  I was using an E11, which was plugged into my dap. the dap wasn't playing, it was just for some reason, my E11's volume pot was just a bit turned, hence turning it on. Either way, signal or no signal, the E11's battery life isn't all that great, so it died by morning anyways.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Come to think of it, my light is pretty dim
  The picture doesn't look very dim, but considering how close I am to the light, it's not glaring by any means. It's been brighter. You can eve tell by some other user pics, their light is much brighter than mine is in this pic


----------



## tokendog

Here are some very basic notes on my experiences with the C&C BH so far...
   
  As expected it pairs very well with a variety of headphones that I own such as:
   
  M-100s, ATH-ES9Ws, Signature Pro DJs
   
  It surprised me significantly with its pairings with the TH-900s and even more so the Denon D600s.  The D600s sound amazing off of this amp.  It tightens up every thing and just makes this can a lot of fun.  It is has been a few days since I listened to them via the CC BH but I'll listen some more today and post up more specific details.  So far I'd say the CC BH made the biggest difference with the D600s and TH-900s.
   
  I do not care for the pairing with the LCD-3s or LCD-2s.  It is obvious to me at least that it's struggling to give them enough juice to sound as good as they should.  The bass most noticeably impacted but the rest of the sound is a few notches down from where it should be.
   
  I just starting using the LCDs with it so these are initial impressions and as I get time to make some notes, I'll toss up my impressions on here specifically for each headphone I own.
   
  I do not currently have access to my HD-800s so no impression with those yet.   Same goes for my Mad Dogs which are on their way to being upgraded to Alpha pads.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Here are some very basic notes on my experiences with the C&C BH so far...
> 
> As expected it pairs very well with a variety of headphones that I own such as:
> 
> ...


 
   
  congrats, what actually surprises me is you have such expensive powerful headphones so why you choose to drive them with such a smallish amp? i would power them with a dedicated station amps which got enough juice to inject in these babies since we talking about completely different league headphones.
   
  IMHO BH amp is mostly suit for IEMs but not power hungry helmets. if i choose to drive good loudspeakers i would opt for powerful amp at least 30% more powerful on Watt than loudspeakers. same IMHO applies to high-end headphones.
   
  anyway, what amazes me even more is that you tell this little baby was able to drive your monsters? if so BH is a true gem.


----------



## Noahjaws

Quote: 





tokendog said:


> Here are some very basic notes on my experiences with the C&C BH so far...
> 
> As expected it pairs very well with a variety of headphones that I own such as:
> 
> ...


 
  I would love to know how the Mad Dogs pair with this.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> congrats, what actually surprises me is you have such expensive powerful headphones so why you choose to drive them with such a smallish amp? i would power them with a dedicated station amps which got enough juice to inject in these babies since we talking about completely different league headphones.
> 
> IMHO BH amp is mostly suit for IEMs but not power hungry helmets. if i choose to drive good loudspeakers i would opt for powerful amp at least 30% more powerful on Watt than loudspeakers. same IMHO applies to high-end headphones.
> 
> anyway, what amazes me even more is that you tell this little baby was able to drive your monsters? if so BH is a true gem.


 
   
  I use the V200, Schiit Lyr, and Gungnir to power them at home.  I'm soon to add the WA6SE.
   
  I was curious what the CC BH could do and so far I am impressed with it.  I also have the Fiio E12 that I am comparing as well but I've been down with the flu and very busy as of late so not a lot of time to do long sessions with the equipment.


----------



## tokendog

Quote: 





noahjaws said:


> I would love to know how the Mad Dogs pair with this.


 
   
  As soon as I have them back I'll be sure to post up my impressions.


----------



## Techno Kid

I can't get enough of this amp, its just a fantastic sounding portable amp that I think can compete with much more expensive ones.  My SM3 V2 sounds amazing compared to when I used the E11 and the SM3 sounded really nice then.  I can't wait to hear how the e-Q5 I ordered is going to sound now, I sold a pair but regretted ever since and now with the C&C BH I can only imagine how good they'll sound.  I'm going to be recovering from a surgery so I'll have plenty of time to compare the e-Q5 to the SM3 and I think the e-Q5 will hold its own against them as well.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Oh, so you ended up going for the e-Q5? Amazon.co.jp I'm guessing... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, I can't wait to plug my Yamaha EPH-100 into the BH and see how much better they get.
   
  With the E11 they sound a bit congested, even though 3D separation is still there.


----------



## Gintaras

Tokendog, do not get me wrong, i was just surprised BH could kick such headphones, cool


----------



## Gintaras

Kid, good health and happy hours listening


----------



## brunk

I can recommend Beyerdynamic's DT1350 with output 1. All the switches on the BH play well with them too, unlike a fair amount of headphones. So far from my inventory with the BH i would rate Etymotic ER-4P>Beyer DT1350>Vsonic GR07. This is in terms of a reference sound, i.e. least coloration as possible. I'm finding that the DT1350's respond amazingly well to EQ too. I love turning them into the Beyerdynamic T1 with Accudio, very similar


----------



## Gintaras

guys, do you know what means audiophile madness? You think we are mad? A Bold NO!!!
Here is example of pure musical insanity at its best http://www.dvice.com/archives/2011/10/10000-tube-amp.php


----------



## brunk

gintaras said:


> guys, do you know what means audiophile madness? You think we are mad? A Bold NO!!!
> Here is example of pure musical insanity at its best http://www.dvice.com/archives/2011/10/10000-tube-amp.php


 Lol i was thinking it would be one of Jack Woo's contraptions and i was right.


----------



## Gintaras

Tokendog, if i may ask you how you feel about headphones sound compared to proper speakers? Since getting onto portable i begin to toy with the idea of adding dedicated earphone tubey amp and a pair of good helmets so i can listen to the music in cabinet room when my wife had enough highend decibels shaking her brain? 

Do you think it is possible to achieve naturalness and live dimension with good helmets? Till now i was skeptical but reading here some enthusiasts i begin to think i am not right about bashing earphones.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Guys, I just had an update from DHL tracking.
   
   

   
  My package is now in Germany, which leads me to believe it will in UK tomorrow.
   
  Woo, so exciting. My BH is almost with me.


----------



## kova4a

You're lucky - mine still hasn't been shipped. I hope they ship it tomorrow coz if they don't use DHL it will be one insanely long wait.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

yeah I had to wait like 4 weeks before I got mine, and I got a shipping confirmation like the same day of ordering.


----------



## Gintaras

Looked at WA6SE, what a beauty, love it and price is acceptable by audiophile standards 

I love anything with tubes ... I am mad ))


----------



## Gintaras

sry


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> You're lucky - mine still hasn't been shipped. I hope they ship it tomorrow coz if they don't use DHL it will be one insanely long wait.


 
   
  Hmm... it should do soon mate.
   
  I hope you get DHL as well, coz otherwise its gonna be 2 weeks before you get yours.
   
  Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> yeah I had to wait like 4 weeks before I got mine, and I got a shipping confirmation like the same day of ordering.


 
   
  Guess it depends largerly on location and how quick the processing is.


----------



## ozkan

Please do not double post!


----------



## Craigster75

Quote: 





bill-p said:


> A week? I charged mine last month... that's over 3 weeks ago.
> 
> And I could power some headphones at the SF Bay Area meet with it just fine.
> 
> ...


 
  Is this where the E12 would have the edge?


----------



## Kamakahah

noahjaws said:


> I would love to know how the Mad Dogs pair with this.




x2. Really interested in your impressions with the Mad Dogs and compared with the E12


----------



## Noahjaws

Seriously???
   
  I hate waiting


----------



## Kamakahah

noahjaws said:


> [ATTACHMENT=895]Capture.PNG (5k. PNG file)[/ATTACHMENT]
> 
> 
> Seriously???
> ...




Which seller did you buy from?


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





noahjaws said:


> Seriously???
> 
> I hate waiting


 
   
  I know that feel bro, I had something similar. My shipping info hadn't moved for like 3 weeks then it all of a sudden was in my Province and at my door overnight.


----------



## ravager

Here is my kit. Extremely pleased with the sound, especially how the new LOD sounds with my new Klipsch IEMs. On a related note, I think my wife will soon be filing divorce papers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ravager said:


> Here is my kit. Extremely pleased with the sound, especially how the new LOD sounds with my new Klipsch IEMs. On a related note, I think my wife will soon be filing divorce papers.




Klipsch x10 perform really well using output2 for some reason. I like that LOD too!


----------



## ravager

h20fidelity said:


> Klipsch x10 perform really well using output2 for some reason. I like that LOD too!




Agree. L1 is very warm and the soundstage is more compressed. I can't decide if I need high gain with the L2 setup, since the x10s are very easy to drive. And yeah, you gave me the idea to get that LOD. It is quality, and much more flexible than it looks in the pictures. I can tell the difference from the Fiio L9. 

I think I'll be set until I get another DAP.


----------



## Techno Kid

I should have the Colorfly C3 in about 2 weeks and I also bought a Sansa Clip+ to use when I'm doing something active.  Also have the Ortofon e-Q5 (again cuz I sold my pair and kicked myself for doing so) and the JVC HA-FXZ100 on the way and I can't wait to use all that with the good old C&C BH aka "best $100 portable amp ever".


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> I should have the Colorfly C3 in about 2 weeks and I also bought a Sansa Clip+ to use when I'm doing something active.  Also have the Ortofon e-Q5 (again cuz I sold my pair and kicked myself for doing so) and the JVC HA-FXZ100 on the way and I can't wait to use all that with the good old C&C BH aka "best $100 portable amp ever".


 
  Welcome to the waiting game. Where all of us are waiting on either, a C3, or a BH, and some like me, waiting on both of them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> Welcome to the waiting game. *Where all of us are waiting on either, a C3, or a BH*, *and some like me, waiting on both of them.*




Meanwhile at H20's house! :devil_face:


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Meanwhile at H20's house!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  This guy knows how to make a full grown man cry in envy.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> This guy knows how to make a full grown man cry in envy.




Haha, I'm just joking, Uncle H20 means no harm. :regular_smile : Just hang in there guy's, it's a nice little rig 100%.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Haha, I'm just joking, Uncle H20 means no harm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It's the comfort and tease act! 
   
  He MEANS harm! 
   
  hahas, how long will it be before your CK4 returns to you, H20?


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> It's the comfort and tease act!
> 
> He MEANS harm!
> 
> hahas, how long will it be before your CK4 returns to you, H20?




I'm guessing it will be gone for a month, easily. (if I send it) I can still use it with C&C BH it's just the forward/change tracks micro switch has given out, It still works but becomes stuck down which is slowly wearing me down because it's fiddly. I really want it fixed, so I can go ahead with the battery upgrade.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I'm guessing it will be gone for a month, easily. (if I send it) I can still use it with C&C BH it's just the forward/change tracks micro switch has given out, It still works but becomes stuck down which is slowly wearing me down because it's fiddly. I really want it fixed, so I can go ahead with the battery upgrade.


 
  Sounds like a good plan, hope all goes well with it!


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Meanwhile at H20's house!


 
   
  "Meanwhile at H20's house", rub it in why don't you Unc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm glad that I got the Clip+ along with the C3 because when my foot heals that will be the perfect workout player, I've never had a MP3 player that small but they're said to have very nice SQ and much better than the Fuze+ that's for sure.
   
  Hey also H2O I got the Soundmagic E10 for someone but I'm going to burn them and I wanted to know what you thought of them for a cheap said to be good IEM.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

My BH is coming tomorrow! 

DHL tried to deliver today but I was in London so couldnt take posession of the golden package.

Looks like tomorrow is the day that I join the BH crew.

Will post a pic when I got it.


----------



## kova4a

My BH has been shipped. Finally! It's shipped with DHL though, so I should get it some time next week.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Listening to a little Slash-Apocalyptic Love FLACs through the BH and VC02 - ahh the detail and clarity. Just a little something for those that are still waiting...


----------



## Techno Kid

All you people about to get the BH are gonna hear how your IEM's or headphones are supposed to sound.  I didn't believe the SM3 could sound much better than it already did but the BH is a little miracle worker.  Even my $40 GR04 (not the flag ship version) sound really nice through the BH.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> My BH has been shipped. Finally! It's shipped with DHL though, so I should get it some time next week.




Congrats on the notification mate!

Mine took exactly 2 days to arrive, it was shipped on the 19th and would have arrived yesterday which was the 21st.

That's an epicly fast delivery time. 




techno kid said:


> All you people about to get the BH are gonna hear how your IEM's or headphones are supposed to sound.  I didn't believe the SM3 could sound much better than it already did but the BH is a little miracle worker.  Even my $40 GR04 (not the flag ship version) sound really nice through the BH.




I cannot wait for this now.

My main testing is gonna be done on Yamaha EPH-100, Ortofon e-Q5 and JVC HA-S500.

Really want to see what kind of magic happens with them connected to the BH.

*EDIT: It's out for delivery now!*


----------



## Gintaras

off-topic, a few interesting DACs in the news from the absolute sound: http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/four-dacs-from-699-to-3600/?utm_campaign=Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email-74
   
  and Micromega interesting cheapo: http://www.theabsolutesound.com/articles/micromega-mydac-usb-dac/?utm_campaign=Newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email-74


----------



## mipmipmip

Hi everyone, new member, first post.
   
  Bit of a tale with a question attached, hope this is in the right place as it covers several areas.
   
  It started when I took a trip to London on the train and listened to music on my Samsung S2 (I know, but this was pre Head-fi days and my new found "knowledge")
   
  On flattening the battery after 3 hours, I decided to research playing FLAC on an ipod classic 160gb I had mothballed.
   
  This is when I found Head-fi and the Rock box thread, this linked me to the Colorfly C3 thread, which linked me to the C&C BH thread.
   
  Can you see where I'm going?
   
  Any way I now have a Colorfly C3 player, a C&C BH amp, an ipod lod and a mini to mini cable from compicatx in Turkey and 2 ELE EL-D01 DAC's (for use on other gear) on the way to me. (don't think there was anything else to buy).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If I may, could I ask suggestions for headphones to use with the Colrofly C3 and the C&C BH combination please, so I can totally empty my wallet! I am new to quality gear so no real preference to the type of headphones, the cables I have ordered are silver plated copper.
   
  Kudos to H2OFidelity (the main instigator of my lack of money) and others on this forum for their knowledge and the fact they are willing to share it.
   
  Apologies if this is in the wrong place, feel free to move it if need be.
   
  Thanks in advance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Regards Mick.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hi Mick, I'm sure all of us together can help you.  We need to ask you a few questions....

What kind of music do you listen too? 

What kind of budget would you be looking to spend? 

Also, are you after IEM's or Headphones this time round?


----------



## mipmipmip

Hi H2O, thanks for the reply.
   
  Probably not very helpful to you, but a real cross section, jazz, folk, classical, pop, indie, rock, punk etc. not much I don't listen to in spells.
   
  Would you consider £100 - £200 enough?
   
  I think I would prefer IEM's for portability, but open to headphones if someone has a strong opinion on them.
   
  Regards Mick.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

JVC HA-S500 and Yamaha EPH-100 are a must have! 
   
  Btw guys, my BH has arrived!!


----------



## SkyBleu

Geko95gek, tell us what's it like! How long Was your shipping time, btw.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





mipmipmip said:


> Hi H2O, thanks for the reply.
> 
> Probably not very helpful to you, but a real cross section, jazz, folk, classical, pop, indie, rock, punk etc. not much I don't listen to in spells.
> 
> ...


 
   
  since you apparently reside in UK you can try Musical Fidelity EB50 (listen in shop), i have them and they are very smooth and revealing with jazz and acoustic material and EB50 cost 149 pounds all new which should be within your price reach. EB50 are single balanced armature very nicely implemented, some even believe they are the best single BA IEMs on the market. the only issue which may put you away is fit comfort, some owners reported difficult to find a good seal with EB50. i personally had not such issue but i am in minority.
   
  among cheaper ones but good ones you can try HiFiman RE400 (dynamic driver) and RockIt50 (hybrid - balanced + dynamic)
   
  you can look at RE400 here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/649066/review-hifiman-re-400-waterline-iems
http://hifiman.us/Products/?pid=143
   
  many people on head-fi reported happy results with Rock-It 50 too: http://www.head-fi.org/t/600093/rockit-sounds-r-50-review-impressions-appreciation
   
  H20 can tell you much more about Rockit50 and also T-Peos H100 as he owns both, especially H100 generated big positive response on head-fi 
   
  Personally I would go with balanced armature or hybrid IEMs, dynamic IEMs can be pleasing at first look but compared to good BA or Hybrid many of dynamic drivers sound not clear and congested to my ear.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Geko95gek, tell us what's it like! How long Was your shipping time, btw.


 
   
  Shipping time was 2 days, it was dispatched on the 19th by pollychen... and DHL tried to deliver it yesterday at midday but I wasn't in. So I re-arranged the delivery for today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh and this what receiving a C&C BH + Zheng Yang Silver and Copper LOD is like...


----------



## UprightMan

ordered C&C BH... was thinking the C4 or E12 but half price, size and able to order now tipped me over...


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, nice package. I am wondering why you got more rubber bands than I in my package from HK? did you order from China? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  bloody, i want that Pink band 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  have good time with your BH baby, and the weekend is so near


----------



## H20Fidelity

I am a tad jealous at geko95gek's collection of bands there. :rolleyes:

I have good news!

Pollychen is back in stock! Seems you can't keep a good man down. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/261172737290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3ccf1bb50a&_uhb=1


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Geko, nice package. I am wondering why you got more rubber bands than I in my package from HK? did you order from China?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Its not really pink, its more purple lol
   
  Yeah I got it from the main man... pollychen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I am a tad jealous at geko95gek's collection of bands there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Wooo, he just keeps on going! 
   
  Btw, dont wanna say too much... but this amp sounds amazing!!
   
  How much initial charge did you have on yours when you first got it?


----------



## Gintaras

Geko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  actually i received mine from pollychen too but... only two black bands (or was there four?)
   
  yes, BH sounds amazing and you know what? since i received my BH fully charged on arrival nearly two weeks ago this little baby still runs HOT and does not even ask for recharging. amazing battery life here !!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> Wooo, he just keeps on going!
> 
> Btw, dont wanna say too much... but this amp sounds amazing!!
> 
> How much initial charge did you have on yours when you first got it?




Glad you like it! 

Well, it's hard to say how much charge there is, I used mine for a few hours (probably about 7) then charged it full that evening. I top up once every 1.5 weeks just to be sure. others didn't worry about charging at all.  One member said they had it going three weeks out of the box without charging. I recommened using the USB wall charger over laptop/PC port (faster). You can rest assured though your charges will be few and far between. The amp just keeps pumping out the same quality for hours.... upon hours!


----------



## mtntwg

I've been been keeping a quite detailed "protocol" regarding the battery life from a full charge to really get a solid number.
  Up until today it's been running for 74 h 30 min (give or take 1-2 h), that's *insane*




   
  About 80% of the listening is with all the switches ON and the volume at approximately 50-60%, the remaining 20% is from testing with other switch and output configurations.


----------



## mipmipmip

Thanks for eveyones input/advice regarding headphones.
   
  Looks like I gotta lot of reading/research to do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Regards Mick.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Geko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  It was 2 black large bands, 2 small black ones and 1 purple small one.
   
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hmm wow thats immense.
   
  I've been running it for about 3 hours now and all is good.
   
*First impressions:*
   
**Wow this thing adds some amazing definition to the sound! (especially Psy-Trance)*
**That SF switch is like SRS WOW effect!*
**Would have liked the volume knob to be a bit tighter.*
**Also, LF switch could add a bit more bass.*
**Gawd, this thing is tiny and sexy!!*
   
  That's it so far. I've only been listening to it with my JVC HA-S500 for now, and they pair really very well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*Pictures of my C&C BH package just after I received it:*
   
   

   

   
  PS. Woo this is my 500th post!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> First impressions:
> 
> **Wow this thing adds some amazing definition to the sound! (especially Psy-Trance)*
> *That SF switch is like SRS WOW effect!
> ...


 
   
  Happy 500th geko!
   
  What is your source? And how is the synergy with the S500's? My concern would be that the C&C might make the treble a bit too bright (for me), but I'm not sure. Thanks!


----------



## Chunk

Just want to say thanks for this thread, My C&C BH arrived from Pollychen today too and is currently burning in. Very impressed so far and looking forward to finding the right sound for my ears.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Happy 500th geko!
> 
> What is your source? And how is the synergy with the S500's? My concern would be that the C




Thanks mate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Synergy is good mate, I had to get some of the bass back so I set my iPod eq to bass reducer and pretty happy so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The treble is very defined but not too bright or shrill. I'm sure you would be happy with it.

Hopefully my next purchase will be a custom Pure Copper LOD cable.

The Silver and Copper one I got from pollychen is a bit too long for my liking, plus the highs are a bit too sparkly probably because of the Silver alloy.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, come on, cable from pollychen adds great synergy, do not trade it for length, just listen, it's all about sound for me and i do not care if this long or not because sound this cable gives is real great, i did comparisons and so far i am very impressed.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Geko, come on, cable from pollychen adds great synergy, do not trade it for length, just listen, it's all about sound for me and i do not care if this long or not because sound this cable gives is real great, i did comparisons and so far i am very impressed.


 
   
  Was that with the S500?


----------



## Gintaras

what S500 is? my cable i got from pollychen is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
   
  cables in my test included stock cables from ZO2 and BH. all i can say this Pailiccs cable blew away stock cables and sound improvement was clearly audible - more fluid sound, better refined highs and improved bass definition. i tried going back to ZO2 cable when i use it with S9 and i could not, so now even for S9 + ZO combo i use Pailiccs.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gintaras said:


> what S500 is? my cable i got from pollychen is this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
> 
> cables in my test included stock cables from ZO2 and BH. all i can say this Pailiccs cable blew away stock cables and sound improvement was clearly audible - more fluid sound, better refined highs and improved bass definition. i tried going back to ZO2 cable when i use it with S9 and i could not, so now even for S9 + ZO combo i use Pailiccs.




JVC HA-S500 

The 2 reasons I want a pure copper cable is because it will add more body to the sound. Plus, I want it shorter than the Pailics LOD.

The one I got from pollychen will do me for now as it sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Gintaras

Pailiccs is copper-silver alloy, actually more copper than silver. Genuine pure silver cables cost much more. What many people see as cheapo silver cables are actually copper silver plated or alloys.
   
  i find Pailiccs giving incredible good body to the sound, really if you have one and try you will hear it immediately. if someone would have told me about that before hearing i would not believe but... i turst what my ears hear and my ears head clear boost in sound quality. this is not like adding a DAC but is pretty good nonetheless.
  Pailiccs is not perhaps prettiest looking cable but does admiring job in adding rich synergy to overall sound signature.
   
  but if you prefer custom made cable i cannot help hear because this is your choice and i can only respect it 
   
  btw, needing more bass or sound body has to do more with IEMs and DAPs you using. i doubt cable can alter the sound, what cables can is add sound transparency and this is exactly what the cable you mention does. bigger body means you want more bass across the range including mid tones. usually this is all about mids where people want have more bass synergy and clearer definition while lower bass normally requires quality above quantity. actually today i had all over the proof to this. i took S9 with ZO to my office instead of C3 and BH. what i immediately noted was more mellow and bass rich sound, richer mids... BUT that came at the expense of sound definition, soundstage and detailing. in the end S9+ZO sounded like an Ok auto system while coming back to C3+BH sounds like a proper high-end. my EB50 IEMs are not bassy and C3+BH combo has less bass as well BUT... the definition of space and detail is so much superb that it redefines bass and you want it more and more this way. so i would not trade PRAT for more body when body lacks shapes. PRAT - pace, rhythm, attack and timing.


----------



## kova4a

Well, interconnect cable is down to personal preference but the fact is that he can get a custom made pure 7n copper cable made for just 10 bucks more
  Btw, my BH has been processed, so I should probably get it Monday.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Can someone point me to Copper LOD for iDevice, ebay preferred as I have a silver and want a copper one too...


----------



## ozkan

http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-Pure-Copper-/250718033554?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a5ff59692


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Thanks Much!!


----------



## cattlethief

Boom just received my little amp today,according to DHL it left China on wednesday and arrived midday today in Glasgow,the tracking system also told me my neighbour had signed for the package,great service!Got it hooked up to my ipod 5.5,now just waiting for my colorfly c3,i wonder what the hold up is it left Hong kong yesterday!


----------



## Kamakahah

Now that people are getting their amps, hopefully those with the Mad Dogs can give some impressions vs their desktop setup.


----------



## Techno Kid

Did anyone else get the free IEM tips with their amps like H2O did because I didn't get any with mine and I could have used them.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> Did anyone else get the free IEM tips with their amps like H2O did because I didn't get any with mine and I could have used them.


 
  That's probably the different gifts pollychen sends with every purchase. When H20 ordered the gift was probably extra iem tips and now it's probably extra silicone bands


----------



## BenF

Which eBay sellers are you buying C&C BH from and what value do they put on the package for customs?


----------



## H20Fidelity

techno kid said:


> Did anyone else get the free IEM tips with their amps like H2O did because I didn't get any with mine and I could have used them.




Here's the tips, I wouldn't be to worried about them, none of them fit me. If you want to talk tips, send me PM I have some cheap options in my watch list.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/6-Ear-bud-tips-fit-SENNHEISER-SHURE-ATH-In-Ear-Earphones-Headphone-Ear-sleeve-/261138443528?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3ccd106d08&_uhb=1



kova4a said:


> That's probably the different gifts pollychen sends with every purchase. When H20 ordered the gift was probably extra iem tips and now it's probably extra silicone bands




I would of rather the extra bands! :rolleyes: Good to see your amp is almost with you Kova. Exciting isn't it!  




benf said:


> Which eBay sellers are you buying C&C BH from and how what value do they put on the package for customs?




Through Pollychen, if you read the bottom of his listing he marks the item as gift.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261172737290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649#ht_2720wt_1178


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I would of rather the extra bands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Well, I usually use dual lock to keep everything good looking but if I'm getting a whole bunch of bands I might as well use them for the extra protection when I get drunk and start dropping stuff. If the seller sent it a day earlier I would have received it in a few hours today but now I'll have to wait till Monday and the worst part is that I live like 10 minutes away from the airport and there's the main DHL office, so I'll know it's there the entire Saturday night and Sunday - 10min away but out of my reach LOL


----------



## meiaen

Anyone tried this one with westone 4r using Line out dac from 7th gen or 5th gen ipod


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I usually use dual lock to keep everything good looking


 
   
  That stuff is rare up here in the great white north. The only thing I got from the local hardware stores were looks of confusion. Ebay of course pulled through, and I should get the stuff next week. No bands for me baby!


----------



## mpawluk91

meiaen said:


> Anyone tried this one with westone 4r using Line out dac from 7th gen or 5th gen ipod


I don't really use iem's but I will say the bh sounds fantastic out of my 5.5 via LOD


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> That stuff is rare up here in the great white north. The only thing I got from the local hardware stores were looks of confusion. Ebay of course pulled through, and I should get the stuff next week. No bands for me baby!


 
  Well, I found it in the online store of one of my local hardware shops. Way cheaper than ebay - I got 5m of the low profile one for like 10 bucks or something and I'm set for life. I actually have so much of it I like to play around and stick stuff together LOL


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hooooly... Thanks for reminding me. I've been looking around for it too, but I'm just gonna go with eBay also. The bands are a pita


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I found it in the online store of one of my local hardware shops. Way cheaper than ebay - I got 5m of the low profile one for like 10 bucks or something and I'm set for life. I actually have so much of it I like to play around and stick stuff together LOL


 
   
  I hadn't thought of looking at the online stores... but homedepot.ca and rona.ca etc don't have it. So instead of 5m for $10, I get 1 foot for $10 lol! But that's all I need, so it's ok. In hindsight though, I should have just waited for you to get into the sauce and then convinced you to ship me a meter lol!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I hadn't thought of looking at the online stores... but homedepot.ca and rona.ca etc don't have it. So instead of 5m for $10, I get 1 foot for $10 lol! But that's all I need, so it's ok. In hindsight though, I should have just waited for you to get into the sauce and then convinced you to ship me a meter lol!


 
  1ft for 10 bucks - that seems a bit steep. Even I got a hit from google http://www.nhsmediastore.com/3mtb4570.aspx and I don't live in Canada. Apparently it's not so hard to find dual lock but it's hard to find it in short lengths as most rolls are for industrial use and are really big. That's what most people buy to sell and from the ebay prices it seems they are making quite the cash


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Yeah I got mine for about 10$/m. It's all ill ever need so I don't care 5m would be waaaay too much lol


----------



## kova4a

Well, I see that you can get 2m for around 14 bucks from UK http://www.ebay.com/itm/3M-SJ4570-LOW-PROFILE-RECLOSABLE-FASTENERS-x-2-metre-roll-ADHESIVE-DUAL-LOCK-/121061444110?pt=UK_Crafts_Cardmaking_Scrapbooking_Glue_Tape_EH&hash=item1c2fd30a0e But, yeah, 5m is too much just for audio stuff but it's really cool to play with it - I've already wasted more than 2m for stupid stuff like sticking my shoes to the ceiling


----------



## benk97

[size=1.1em] Saturday, February 23, 2013

[size=1.1em] Location[/size][size=1.1em] Time[/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em] Friday, February 22, 2013[/size][size=1.1em] Location[/size][size=1.1em] Time[/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em] 8[/size][size=1.1em] Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 04:38[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 7[/size][size=1.1em] Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 04:35[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 6[/size][size=1.1em] Clearance processing complete at HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 01:02[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 5[/size][size=1.1em] Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 00:51[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 4[/size][size=1.1em] Departed Facility in SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] 23:10[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 3[/size][size=1.1em] Processed at SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] 23:07[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 2[/size][size=1.1em] Arrived at Sort Facility SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em] 22:00[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 1[/size][size=1.1em] Shipment picked up[/size][size=1.1em] SHENZHEN - CHINA, PEOPLES REPUBLIC[/size][size=1.1em]  16:57
   
   
   
 [/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]   
 [/size]
 [/size]
[/size]   
   
  I can almost hear the BH already so excited.


----------



## kova4a

Wow, your BH went through so many phases
   
   
 [size=10.399999618530273px]
[size=1.1em] Saturday, February 23, 2013[/size][size=1.1em] Location[/size][size=1.1em] Time[/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em] Friday, February 22, 2013[/size][size=1.1em] Location[/size][size=1.1em] Time[/size][size=1.1em]  [/size][size=1.1em] 4[/size][size=1.1em] Departed Facility in HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 05:22[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]    

 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 3[/size][size=1.1em] Processed at HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 04:40[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]    

 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 2[/size][size=1.1em] Arrived at Sort Facility HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 01:34[/size][size=1.1em] [size=0.9em]    

 [/size]
 [/size][size=1.1em] 1[/size][size=1.1em] Shipment picked up[/size][size=1.1em] HONG KONG - HONG KONG[/size][size=1.1em] 19:59[/size]
[/size]


----------



## H20Fidelity

The second post on the front page has become a dedicated album to show of your C&C BH rigs.  If you would like a photo added to this, simply take a picture of your rig and post in the thread, as I find them they shall be added to the second post. See who's got the photography skills! 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review#post_9018559


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The second post on the front page has become a dedicated album to show of your C&C BH rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 My pic  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/870#post_9182188


----------



## H20Fidelity

clarkkent said:


> My pic  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/870#post_9182188




Great! thank you, I actually had that one saved and missed it. If I have missed anyone elses and it's been posted before please remind me.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Haha the pic of my rig you posted was with my iPod charging, no LOD, ill take another one with my m100s. 

Also add the thumbs up BH train


----------



## benk97

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The second post on the front page has become a dedicated album to show of your C&C BH rigs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Hopefully my rig will be up there soon.


----------



## mpawluk91

I would love to hear what someone has to say about the c&c bk vs the fiio e11. Since the bk is 80 and the e11 is 60 this might be pretty interesting


----------



## Gintaras

i see we all turn Fetish now 
   
  too lazy to pull my Mark 1D to make good photos, but when i receive my RDB IEMs i will do so. sounds like this will be amazing rig big thanks to H20 who knows how to find hidden gems. ))


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

Hi all,
   
  just discovered this thread as I'm looking for an amp for my portable system. I'm using a 160Gb iPod Classic loaded with Apple Lossless music and played through my Alienears/Hearyourself C3 triple driver custom IEM's. I tend to listen to a bunch of different music with a preference for female vocals (think Alison Krauss) and trance (Above & Beyond etc) with most other stuff mixed in there. I tend to like a natural to warm sound.
   
  Do you think the BH would be a suitable amp for this rig/music and for a LOD would a pure copper or silver/copper choice be better (http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIFI-Quality-CABLE-Pailiccs-dock-3-5-audio-cable-adater-iphone-ipad-ipod-/120777368755?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D11%26meid%3D5798201966823786079%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1005%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D251185404572%26 or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-Copper-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-/281066897441?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4170e48021)
   
  If not the BH, what else might be a good amp to look at?
   
  Many thanks.


----------



## Gintaras

Mr, BH is excellent and highly recommendable. My daughter has iPod Touch and loved when tried this with my BH.


----------



## waynes world

mpawluk91 said:


> I would love to hear what someone has to say about the c&c bk vs the fiio e11. Since the bk is 80 and the e11 is 60 this might be pretty interesting




Many impressions in this thread basically state that it blows the e11 out if the water. Just search for E11 and you will find them.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I think mpawluk91 was referring the previous model, the BK, which would be interesting, but I'm pretty sure the BK was replaced by the BH from what I understand.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mr_magicfingers said:


> Hi all,
> 
> just discovered this thread as I'm looking for an amp for my portable system. I'm using a 160Gb iPod Classic loaded with Apple Lossless music and played through my Alienears/Hearyourself C3 triple driver custom IEM's. I tend to listen to a bunch of different music with a preference for female vocals (think Alison Krauss) and trance (Above & Beyond etc) with most other stuff mixed in there. I tend to like a natural to warm sound.
> 
> ...




I think the BH + pure copper cable would suit you down to the ground mate. 

I got mine yesterday and I'm loving listening to all my trance mixes on it. 

It's like they got a new lease of life, after having my FiiO E11 muddy them up.


----------



## mpawluk91

apo0th3kary said:


> I think mpawluk91 was referring the previous model, the BK, which would be interesting, but I'm pretty sure the BK was replaced by the BH from what I understand.


Yeah I have a bh but I never heard the bk, pollychen still sells the bk tho


----------



## meiaen

Still having a mixed feeling before pulling the trigger on this one how does it compare with Ibasso T3 and JDS C421 or new C5 im mainly going to use this with Westone 4r and Senn HD 25 ii using Ipod Classic 7th gen LOD


----------



## mpawluk91

meiaen said:


> Still having a mixed feeling before pulling the trigger on this one how does it compare with Ibasso T3 and JDS C421 or new C5 im mainly going to use this with Westone 4r and Senn HD 25 ii using Ipod Classic 7th gen LOD


Ask h20


----------



## nick n

Was doing the typical excessive research again here and I keep getting attracted to that XO2 thing.
*Was there not someone in here that had picked one up at one point? *
   
  Sure would be nice to get a side-by-side comparison somehow, at some point. Reason being the* linked thread* ( external ) that had all the impressions on it - linked earlier in here i believe - the one with the big bold couple of direct impression posts, well towards the end there they are saying that it adds a bit of warm aspect. I'd really like to get that straightened out once and for all. Ideally in here, then again who the heck has both though.
   
  ...maybe a possible upcoming meet or something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Chances are very very slim ( hey always greater than _zero_ right ),though at the rate this thread is moving who knows. It's really the only thing holding me back at this point from a potential purchase. Yeah I am waffling, waffles on the floor, waffles stuck to the walls, waffles inside cupboards, waffles stuck to the ceiling
   
  Sure if it adds_ just a hint of warm_ so long as detailing is top levels and all the rest fine by me that would enter into my radar since I have more than a few very power hungry less-senstitive fullsized portables that would couple well.
   
  One can dream I guess, maybe there will be a meet impression upcoming with both. yeah right.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  or possibly someone who has recently "upgraded"?


----------



## waynes world

More waffles please Nick! Lol!


----------



## SkyBleu

According to my calculations! My BH should be arriving tomorrow morning! Can't wait!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> More waffles please Nick! Lol!




And don't be shy with the maple syrup.


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

Well this forum just cost me more money  Ordered mine. 
   
  Now to decide between the silver plated copper and the pure copper. Oh decisions decisions.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mr_magicfingers said:


> Well this forum just cost me more money  Ordered mine.
> 
> Now to decide between the silver plated copper and the pure copper. Oh decisions decisions.


 
   
  I'd advise pure copper mate.
   
  I've got silver + copper cable and I find the highs to be on the bright side.


----------



## Kamakahah

lifted andreas said:


> I'd advise pure copper mate.
> 
> I've got silver + copper cable and I find the highs to be on the bright side.




What about pure silver?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> What about pure silver?


 
   
  Pure silver will make it sound too bright.
   
  Its fine if you like that kind of thing though.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Pure silver will make it sound too bright.
> 
> Its fine if you like that kind of thing though.


 
   
  Well, I plan on using it with the dark Mad Dogs , so I wonder if it will even out.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah, I think pure silver may push things over the edge for some people, I'm going to try one soon, but I don't mind hot treble, possibly hotter than average members preferences. The amp already leans towards cool from neutral and the LF switch contributes more so, thing is the LF switch is also really addictive. If you're not familliar with the different metals or sensitive to treble use copper as a fail safe. 

Then again, I enjoy silver plated because it provides a touch more air with my sources. Start throwing different IEM cables In the mix you can really mix it up counter weighing the tone levels. All a big balancing act.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote:


> [size=1.7em]  [/size]  Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   
   
  right on pure silver which might sound bit too bright BUT not so right on copper plated silver. i use copper silver alloy and find this just fine with C3 and BH both of which lean on the brighter sound of musical presentation. of course you have to accept some bit shhhhh... highs, which is typical story with most high-endish solid state amplification... nothing wrong about that. worst is when you receive highs rollover which will bring some recess in sound too. so i would not be toying much about taming trebles especially when you use EQ ... better switch off any EQ and learn to appreciate pure sound, worked for me 100& all the time even with freaking Cowon on which i used only minimal sound tweaking


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

Thanks, recommendations for a pure copper LOD for <$50 please. The only one I specifically found was http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-Copper-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-/281066897441?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4170e48021 and I'm waiting to hear back if it will work with iphones not just ipods, ie has the resistor inside.


----------



## H20Fidelity

For example, using a copper IEM cable on my RDB+ with silver plated interconnect sits well. But when I changed out the RDB+ to pure silver it was to much for me, mainly thinning out losing body and became a touch robotic over natural sounding. I could only use that combo at lower volumes.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mr_magicfingers said:


> Thanks, recommendations for a pure copper LOD for <$50 please. The only one I specifically found was http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PURE-Copper-LOD-Line-Out-Dock-for-ipod-/281066897441?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4170e48021 and I'm waiting to hear back if it will work with iphones not just ipods, ie has the resistor inside.


 
   
  Yeah thats the one I'm buying next week.
   
  Btw, if you want it custom built just send him a message on eBay.


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

Heard back from him with this info. 
   
  About the sound:There is a subtle difference,both are detailed, my OFC silver plated sound a bit warmer but OCC pure copper is more neutral.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





mr_magicfingers said:


> Heard back from him with this info.
> 
> About the sound:There is a subtle difference,both are detailed, my OFC silver plated sound a bit warmer but OCC pure copper is more neutral.


 
   
  very correct answer


----------



## H20Fidelity

Have a listen to Dire Straits - Money For Nothing with the sound field switch engaged, absolutely wonderful!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Try also 1200 micrograms - Acid for Nothin, little take off of the original


----------



## SkyBleu

Does any BH owner out there own both the E11 and BH?

 If so, could you guys upload a size comparison between the two?
   
  Cheers.


----------



## Chunk

My little BH is still burning in, has played non-stop since it arrived on Friday. Definitely doesn't sound as bright as the 1st listen.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> Does any BH owner out there own both the E11 and BH?
> 
> 
> If so, could you guys upload a size comparison between the two?
> ...




I'll upload a few pics for in a bit.

The BH is noticeably smaller though.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I'll upload a few pics for in a bit.
> 
> The BH is noticeably smaller though.


 
  I look forward to the comparison


----------



## Lifted Andreas

By the way this is the message I got from the eBay seller that makes iPod LOD cables for cheap:
   
*Hi Andrei,

Unfortunately I do not have white dock connector in stock.I can order for you, but it can takes up to 2 weeks I'm afraid, as I buy my connectors from overseas.
If you agree, I can construct especially for you a 7N pure copper LOD (OCC, cryo treated) less than 5 cm long,made of the same pure copper wire as listed,braided in 4.
I shall use the same connectors as pictured (Black dock connector -gold plated pins +Neutrik Rean 3.5mm jack-gold plated contacts). Silver solder it will be used.
It will cost £19.99 +1 P&P.
If you agree,just click and buy a pure silver LOD (it is the same price), leave me a message about this,and I shall send you your custom 7N pure copper LOD in a couple of days.

Best regards,
Stelian*


----------



## kova4a

So I just got a call from DHL that my BH has been held at the customs. Nice. Now I have to go there and deal with BS


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> So I just got a call from DHL that my BH has been held at the customs. Nice. Now I have to go there and deal with BS


 
   
  Thats weird.
   
  Where do you live? Are customs always acting like that with imports?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> So I just got a call from DHL that my BH has been held at the customs. Nice. Now I have to go there and deal with BS




Damn man, I hope you get it sorted without to much hassle. Damn....


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Thats weird.
> 
> Where do you live? Are customs always acting like that with imports?


 
  Well, they do when there are packages with dodgy info on them LOL Anyway, that happens very very rarely with standard post but they like to hold DHL packages. It's pretty much based on luck. Anyway, not a big issue but I have to go therein the next 4 hours to deal with it. The DHL lady on the phone did offer the option for the package to be released by DHL but I kindly declined.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Damn man, I hope you get it sorted without to much hassle. Damn....


 
  Well, in worst case scenario I'll have to pay like 25 bucks to get it


----------



## H20Fidelity

Go Kova go! Free the baby BH from being held captive!. We cant lose one of the little soldiers.


----------



## Gintaras

weird, i wonder what country Kova lives in. until now i assumed Austrian and German customs must be the worst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Kova, go and tell them we are about to send the army in there if they refuse to release this little soldier


----------



## Gintaras

double post removed


----------



## kova4a

I'm in Bulgaria. I wouldn't call the customs here the worst as for the past 5 years this is the 3rd package they've held, so not too bad LOL I figure I can pay the VAT I actually owe by law once a year as I've already evaded paying a ton of money for way more expensive packages
   
  edit: btw, I'm just leaving for the customs. I hope the road ahead isn't filled with too many obstacles and challenges, so I can swiftly finish the quest at hand.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, they do when there are packages with dodgy info on them LOL Anyway, that happens very very rarely with standard post but they like to hold DHL packages. It's pretty much based on luck. Anyway, not a big issue but I have to go therein the next 4 hours to deal with it. The DHL lady on the phone did offer the option for the package to be released by DHL but I kindly declined.


 
   
  Wow, why did you declined for it to be released?
   
  Do you wanna pick it up yourself?
   
  In UK I have never had this customs issue, even after all these years of importing stuff.


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

I'd just ordered the silver plated copper and been given shipping confirmation. Should be here tomorrow as I only live a few miles from him. My amp has shipped from Hong Kong so should be here in a week or so. Now I just need to repair my IEM's by putting a new 3.5mm plug on them.


----------



## JosephKim

So I don't have to look through this whole thread wheres the best place to buy? Thanks


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Wow, why did you declined for it to be released?
> 
> Do you wanna pick it up yourself?
> 
> In UK I have never had this customs issue, even after all these years of importing stuff.


 
  Because they need a notary deed to represent me before the customs' office. It's more PITA and I definitely didn't become a lawyer to pay someone else to represent me legally before any institution. On another note, I finally got it and just got home. It was hell in there and I have to go again tomorrow coz the package info didn't match some criteria and the clerk pretty much released the package as a favor, so I can get it today but I'll have to present paypal copy tomorrow and things might get really messy. Well, if they do at least I'll be listening to the BH while the bureaucratic crap hits the fan
   
  edit; I'm too tired and frustrated to even try the amp now - but once I cool off I'll post pics and early impressions.
  I didn't get a bunch of silicone bands - only 2 and a cable manager shaped like fishbones


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, sorry to hear about your trouble, lets hope things will run smooth for you. i suspect IF they allowed you to take your package home THEN there must be no issues for you, just some formalities and you are done.
   
  as regards package this is identical to mine, i also got only two silicon bands and fishbone cable manager. apparently Pollychen does not like us? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  perhaps i will write him because i plan to order another item and i want missing bands too )))))))
   
  in the end all good what ends good, happy listening 4U pal, enjoy your little soldier.


----------



## kova4a

Thanks. The issue with the customs was that I had to make the price of the package right by raising the shipping price in the declaration and the paypal copy of the transaction I have to give tomorrow is different even though the price is almost the same. It was the clerk who forced the things by filing the declaration, so I'll have a crapload of papers to fill tomorrow if he doesn't accept the paypal statement. Hopefully, he will and I'll be on my way without any more issues. Anyway, I'm starting to chill out, so after I watch the new Californication episode I'll get to the BH


----------



## benk97

Thats a real bummer about customs hopefully it gets sorted out. I on the other hand got lucky and a courier has it.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> Thats a real bummer about customs hopefully it gets sorted out. I on the other hand got lucky and a courier has it.


 
  Lucky for you. Actually, the main issue is that pollychen labeled it as costing $30 and if he put a $25 peice tag I wouldn't be going through all this - I paid $35 today and I might have to pay more tomorrow if things don't work out


----------



## Gintaras

weird, is not Bulgaria in European Union? ebay and amazon are certified sellers and normally you do not have problems with purchasing things from them. i was ordering many things from USA too but never had an issue. the only time customs called me when i had parcel full of DVDs and they suspected i might use them for commercial purpose. however they trusted my word after i told them i have nearly a one thousand VHS and DVDs so another hundred for me is like nothing... you had to see their faces but luckily for me they had no more questions and i happily collected my box.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Lucky for you. Actually, the main issue is that pollychen labeled it as costing $30 and if he put a $25 peice tag I wouldn't be going through all this - I paid $35 today and I might have to pay more tomorrow if things don't work out


 
   
  Wow, thats petty from them.
   
  Mine was labeled $30 as well, but I had no problems at all.
   
  Cant believe you have to pay customs in Bulgaria??? What a rip off :S


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, it is in EU, but the maximum amount on which you don't owe VAT is like 25 bucks - they usually aren't that thorough and pricier packages are released without question but there is occasionally that time when you get unlucky and they decide to check your package and that's where the PITA comes from.


----------



## Gintaras

weird, i live in Austria and was receiving goodies from China, HK, USA... never ever i was asked to pay anything. perhaps i was too lucky?
  my BH arrived from Pollychen without any issue but hey,... i cannot remember if there was any invoice with it 
   
  however my Digizoid arrived from USA with a bill but no one asked me to pay any customs fee. 
   
  perhaps we live in two different EUs? on the whole some EU regulations are really sad taking into account ovepriced crap being sold here and no choice of many goodies which are simply not possible to find here no matter.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Its probably because EU is still governed and represented differently in a lot of countries.
   
  For example UK is so relaxed with its imports that you could litterally sneak a Jap Drift racer in and would only have to pay a couple of grand import tax on it lol
   
  On another note, my BH is going great (still havent charged it) and I'm looking forward to buying my pure copper custom LOD from that onest11 seller on eBay.


----------



## kova4a

Well, it's not about how a country in EU is governed - it's about how the laws and regulations are followed. Of course you can be lucky. As I said I receive stuff all the time and this is actually the first time I had to go the the customs at the airport and deal with that much paperwork - the other times were a 5-minute deal that got resolved without issues. But there's always a first time and you can never be too sure what will the customs' officials will do just because you've been evading paying VAT on packages for years. 
  Anyway, I did a few quick shots coz I know someone wanted a size comparison between BH and E11. Sorry for the bad quality but I took them with my phone and for some reason the first 2 pics keep rotating.
   

   

   

   
  Ok, I finally got to test it - and so far I'm not super impressed - might be the synergy with C3 (of course, i'll test it with different sources), might be the synergy with my headphones (I still haven't tried them all) but right now I'm more incline to give the upper hand to the E11.


----------



## SkyBleu

*@Kova4a* thank you for the size comparisons! That was exactly what I was after. 

Cheers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> *@Kova4a* thank you for the size comparisons! That was exactly what I was after.
> 
> Cheers.




Sorry mate, been busy most of the day. Had to mix my trance show for Wednesday night airing. 

Btw, pairing C3 with BH doesn't sound like a winning combo in my opinion considering they are both on colder, analytical side. 

You're better off running this amp with a warm source kova.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, what IEMs you use and what music listen to? Yes, combo is more cold and analytical but is transparent and natural sounding, after some listen there is no way back if your IEMs good enough to reveal this. iMHO


----------



## SkyBleu

*@Geko95gek * thats okay! I wasnt desperate for it, was just curious how'd they compare in size.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, what IEMs you use and what music listen to? Yes, combo is more cold and analytical but is transparent and natural sounding, after some listen there is no way back if your IEMs good enough to reveal this. iMHO


 
  I'm using the iems from my profile. It has nothing to to with cold coz it's not particularly cold - it's more dry and a tad grainy. Also, had a few occasional hiss and  pop bursts (a couple were pretty bad) - I don't know if it's an issue with shielding or the input jack but I suspect this thing could be an EMI magnet if paired with certain phones. It was pretty bad for a couple of minutes after I connected it to my pc but has been fine since.  Even if I have no more issues with that the BH's background is definitely not something I would call particularly black - it does like to pick up hissin tracks. So far the BH seems to somewhat like the S500 and maybe the Gr04 flagship. I'm testing it out with my Asus DGX and DSX (the BH definitely likes them more than the C3) and I'll try it with the ELE DAC later. Also, so far I think it works best with all the switches off.  The gain control is probably the only one I'd use but the bass likes too lose control with it at higher volume but . The LF is something that I still can't figure out - I don't find it particularly boosting the highs together with the bass as mentioned from other users - maybe the upper highs to add a touch more air but definitely not even close to the part of the treble to make things hot. I'm not a big fan of the bass boost implementation though - the E11 is more to my liking and I wouldn't say the BH's LF ON is on par with the E11 on EQ1 and I'm still trying to find what kind of music it could work with. The SF is even weirder - it does almost nothing for most music but occasionally makes a lot of difference some random song. The E11 in comparison is smoother and actually is more open sounding and a tad more effortless in separation - it is warm but it has decent transparency and I was expecting a really huge difference based on H20's boasts. Anyway, I'll still have to experiment with the BH more and maybe wait for it to burn-in and become as awesome as H20 claims 




.
   
One another note, I started drinking a while ago and now and finally began to forget about all the "customs" issues today and that I have to deal with them tomorrow. Alcohol as I've always stated is the best sq booster, so I'll see what will happen in a couple of hours


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, what you tell is weird. I had no single issue you mentioned. Could it be you BH has defects? I would inquire with Pollychen for replacement. Perhaps he can send you another one straight away and you ship back yours.

Actually all you told is night and day to my experience. I hear no hissing, wide stage, enough black background between notes so for me its hard to believe that either my ears are death or my BH is from different planet. I would doubt myself if I would not listen to my main audio system which is stellar by many opinion of people who hear it and to which I actually compare c3 and BH combo. 

So to cut long story short I suspect you got a lemon.

And H20 tells his experience or emotions, so please do not blame him. None of us here is peddling equipment and many of us share just their joy about music listening on good equipment. I just hope you can ask Pollychen to exchange your amp, because what you tell is very uncommon and this is not worth a wait until this baby dies on you.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> *@Geko95gek * thats okay! I wasnt desperate for it, was just curious how'd they compare in size.




Ok mate no worries. It's much sleeker and sexier than the E11 imo. 

Kova, you should try to blast some prog psy trance through it with your S500.

That will make you fall in love with it, and you will see what H20 meant by black space behind the music. 

On another note, I don't like the pop from the BBC when it's being turned on and off. Also the volume knob could have been stiffer, but I guess those are just little niggles.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, i do not think trance or techno will help if amp is defect. From my experience if you hear something wrong with gear you better exchange it. I doubt spinning techno would help. What especially worries me in that story are pops and hiss which I do not have on my unit. Only when I switch amp on and off i can hear a very brief tiny hissing but not anything ear damaging. So problem might be technical rather than listening. Remember many people upgraded from Fiio and most them said BH was the way to go. So something is wrong in this case or so it seems to me.


----------



## Gintaras

btw, lets turn a bit snobbish this night http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/purchasing

How about expensive amp? Pay a few grand and no complaints :-

But if seriuosly i heard complaints from people about even mega buck gear they bought, how about complaining about Naim CDS3 not being transparent enough? ))))))))


----------



## Gintaras

btw, lets turn a bit snobbish this night http://www.raysamuelsaudio.com/purchasing

How about expensive amp? Pay a few grands and no complaints 

But if seriuosly i heard complaints from people about even mega buck gear they bought, how about complaining about Naim CDS3 not being transparent enough? ))))))))


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, what you tell is weird. I had no single issue you mentioned. Could it be you BH has defects? I would inquire with Pollychen for replacement. Perhaps he can send you another one straight away and you ship back yours.
> 
> Actually all you told is night and day to my experience. I hear no hissing, wide stage, enough black background between notes so for me its hard to believe that either my ears are death or my BH is from different planet. I would doubt myself if I would not listen to my main audio system which is stellar by many opinion of people who hear it and to which I actually compare c3 and BH combo.
> 
> ...


 
  LOL it's not a lemon. I suspect it was interference with the other cables - I was too lazy to unplug the other audio cables connected to the Asus. I've had no issues for quite some hours now. There's a phenomenon on head-fi though that when you have different opinion on a product you probably received a defective one. The BH is fine and I never stated that it'a a bad amp - just that it's not that impressive. I also never said that it hisses but that it does like to point out hiss in tracks - the E11 does the same thing (maybe even more). Also, I never bashed on H20's opinion - it's just that he's been talking to me about the amazing BH for so long that I probably had higher expectations. I pretty much  listen to all genres but mainly blues, jazz, rock, metal, acoustic stuff, rap, dubstep etc. It does work better with some genres like trance and such and that's when the SF switch makes the most difference but just because it might work particularly well with some genres and headphones doesn't mean it's that good with everything. So yeah, a decent amp for the money but no giant slayer. It's worth the admission price mostly for the battery though as I'm running it on GC now (I kinda think it gives better debt to the sound) and the E11 in comparison would be probably close to death by now. If it still runs in a few days I'll be impressed. Anyway, the C3 and the BH are definitely not the best combo synergy wise. Just because your headphones might happen to agree with it does not mean that;s true for every combo. I think the E11 pairs better with the C3 and the BH quickly loses control on high gain with the C3 and is barely pushing some headphones on low gain. A line-out or a more powerful source is the way to go with the BH.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, to tell you how i bumped into BH. I bought c3 and Musical Fidelity IEMs. After some time listening I began to realise that MF are very revealing and that perhaps I need the amp. My initial target was Leckerton uha4 slim or Predator. So I bumped into various c3 threads. In one forum I saw discussion about BH and later exchanged pm with H20. After some thought I decided to give BH a try. Since BH costs peanuts by musical standards for me this was no brainer, if I. would not have liked it I would just dampen it and go Leckerton. However on my first listen to BH i could not remove that stupid smile from my face because BH saved me quite a bit of money and sang so well for me that I could not stop listening. Frankly speaking for such ridiculous price no one can ask for more. And BH pushes well above its weight and price for me. MF IEMs are very revealing and if BH would be bad sounding I would hear it immediately. I tried MF with Cowon s9 and could not listen to it no matter any EQ option ... But with BH and c3 my MF just sings.

I do not know may be I am stupid but I have enough to afford more expensive amp but see no reason now after meeting BH. So I am very thankfull to H20 for this suggestion.

Btw, I am not forcing you to like BH, to each his own. You know some people also think that Naim CDP does not sound good enough while I love my Naim. Some people think that Naim amplifiers are among best but I never liked any Naim amplifier. It's all about personal tastes. As for music I listen to everything among that jazz and blues and not much hissing I could hear from BH, sorry if disagreeing.

Sorry for typos as iPad typing is pain in the neck.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

All is true mate, it's weird that you are the first one that says the BH doesn't have the higher sound podium over the E11.

If I listened to my E11 now I'm almost certain that it will sound congested and muddy. 

Also, I don't get any hiss on it. Only things I get are the usual fairly loud pops when I switch it on and off with my headphones on my head.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I told you - it's a decent amp. I have no idea if you've heard other portable amps and maybe if I din't I might have also been very impressed. As far as revealing iems - I can't complain I don't have any. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



  As far as the E11 comparison I just have to say that it's different but not that the BH is worse or better. It's more like comparing two iems on a certain level that both are good but someone will like one more than the other. It's like with all the people that like the tf10 and I never understood why - personal preference. And I have to say that my opinion has nothing to do with the fact that I've already paid mfor the BH more than double what I paid for the E11 - I'm treating them fairly as if they cost exactly the same.
   
edit:I actually just went back to the E11 and I'm still impressed with what it ca do and I've been listening to the BH for hours. But as I said Iit would be dead by now and I would have to wait for it to recharge to use it more


----------



## ravager

edit: no longer valid post


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, do not get me wrong, tastes are different. All i have to say that strangely no issues you mention on my BH. And I have quite a few high-end dealers outside Austria supplying me. BH and c3 were first cheap items I bought for portable music, before I prefered only big rigs and car audio for which my cowon was destined... But as a matter of fact I had listen to quite a few samples at shops selling mega buck equipment and some them store expensive portable audio and hand made like Terra player. My merchant whos sells only tube gear actually stocks c3 and claims this is the best player they find for so little money. Do you know for how much they sell it? 210 euros in shop, on german ebay this 199 euros. So much for little experience. Yes I agree you do not find Fiio in high end shops because they consider Fiio consumerish and not worth, believe me I was asking them for listening to Fiio befor they told me. I lent Fiio from friend and never liked it, hence BH.


----------



## kova4a

Well, to be honest the more I drink the more I like it. The drier presentation does give it a little better detail retrieval, As far as the C3 I'm one of the first guys here to get it and hype it. Actually, H20 needed quite some convincing to get one


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ravager said:


> I'm pretty sure Head Fi has Japanese members, geko, and they might see that line as offensive.




Sorry, I'll edit my post now. 

Can you remove the quote please.




kova4a said:


> Well, to be honest the more I drink the more I like it. The drier presentation does give it a little better detail retrieval, As far as the C3 I'm one of the first guys here to get it and hype it. Actually, H20 needed quite some convincing to get one




Haha, vodka makes everything better. 

Btw, I've been running my BH since receiving it on Friday for about 30 hours so far and it's not even close to dying yet lol


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, you surprise me... vodka? BH & vodka what a combination, it's a pity H20 sleeps still, lets see his face tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  as concerns musical experience everyone is free to tell his. yes, expensive gear always sounds better no doubt but sometimes even cheaper gear sounds great when paired right. cambridge audio rig with monitor audio in my daughter's room is a clear evidence to that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  as concerns BH I still cannot believe E11 sounds better, more warmish consumer pleasing midrange yes but better? NO... or I need to inspect my ears (after having learnt piano playing by hearing).
   
  anyway, do not overdo with vodka or your customs clerk will collapse after see you tomorrow


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, vodka makes everything better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL, I stay away from vodka since all the numbers I pulled off in my high school and early university years. I always drink with class - either nice bourbon or scotch or just go for a couple of six packs or mix them when I feel like having fun - or when I visit my dad, who I suspect is trying to test my drinking skills every time


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, you think you know what is drinking or you can drink? go Russia and you will realize soon that what you call drinking they serve for breakfast in the morning


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, you think you know drinking or can drink? go Russia and you will realize soon that what you call drinking is breakfast in Russia


 
  I won't go there (I don't mean Russia but drinking and boasting). I've chatted with H20 on that topic and he claims some good drinking shape too. Anyway, if not drinking vodka I can pretty much keep it up with any Russian drunk.


----------



## Gintaras

no no and again no Kova, you will not stand even the first bottle... do you know how they drink it? in one shot and without any eating... just like yoghurt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  btw, since you found out that BH pairs nicely with vodka it is about time to write a new review


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> LOL, I stay away from vodka since all the numbers I pulled off in my high school and early university years. I always drink with class - either nice bourbon or scotch or just go for a couple of six packs or mix them when I feel like having fun - or when I visit my dad, who I suspect is trying to test my drinking skills every time


.

Haha that's a shame, we could have played some nice drinking games. Like vodka chess lol

I'm from Belarus originally, even though I now live in UK. So I've been pretty much raised on vodka. 

Oh and the reason we can drink so much of is that we always have a full table of zakuska (food + snacks) to eat after taking shots. Hence why we can sit all day drinking bottle upon bottle without falling over lol


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> no no and again no Kova, you will not stand even the first bottle... do you know how they drink it? in one shot and without any eating... just like yoghurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL I already said I don't drink vodka anymore and I've had a lot of drink with Russians - the one that go for the whole bottle in few shots pass out in like under a minute. If we drink with a normal speed I can clear up two bottles of whisky without a problem and be the same funny chap and at that time they already roll on the floor and do all the stupid stuff that that end on youtube later


----------



## Gintaras

man, you are cool... two bottles of whiskey is stomach damaging... even vodka would be more healthier drink then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i do not doubt your abilities, come on, i am sure you are nice and funny chap too and i hope your BH will sing tomorrow. if he does not just poor a bit of vodka over him and check again


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> .
> 
> Haha that's a shame, we could have played some nice drinking games. Like vodka chess lol
> 
> ...


 
  LOL it's zakuska in Bulgaria too but we also have shots that are called zakuska - vodka, tabasco and a green olive. I also grew up with vodka but the later years taught me better. Less hangovers, less jackass stuff and less stuff lost. There was a time that I had to buy a new phone after each party because mine got lost or broken. And I also remember with grief my lost sennheiser ie7 because of vodka and too many shots


----------



## Gintaras

LMAO...  when H20 comes back he will be surprised to see BH thread going in the wrong (or right) direction


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> LMAO...  when H20 comes back he will be surprised to see BH thread going in the wrong (or right) direction


 
  LOL He knows my love for the booze, so he won't be mad - maybe a little because of my initial opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway, I'm listening to the Bon Jovi Unplugged with the BH and the s500 and it's not too shabby. I still think that the BH is not the best pair for some iems but the s500 can take anything and make it work


----------



## Gintaras

ROFL....... ok guys and gals, before i am off to bed here is some fun 4U: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1394527/show-off-your-portable-audio-gear
   
  i liked the last image the most


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> ROFL....... ok guys and gals, before i am off to bed here is some fun 4U: http://www.avsforum.com/t/1394527/show-off-your-portable-audio-gear
> 
> i liked the last image the most


 
  I would like too see how he changes the tracks LOL Anyway, I have ti admit I really like the size and the form factor of the BH (aside from the slightly loose jacks) but every time I reach for it it's insanely cold and it's been quite a soft and snowless winter. In Russia it probably sticks to your hand


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, to be honest the more I drink the more I like it. The drier presentation does give it a little better detail retrieval, As far as the C3 I'm one of the first guys here to get it and hype it. Actually, H20 needed quite some convincing to get one




You just to settle in Kova, I think the BS at Customs soured your taste and possibly time to relax a little. One thing I _try_ not to do here is build up peoples expectations to high, (on-screen) it's hard though when I want to talk about the product to other people. Also, because members wait over weeks of reading the thread hype builds up intensely for them, It all comes down to how words can't express a percentage on screen, when people say it's amazing do they mean amazing or amazing. 

Same thing happened to me mate when I first heard RDB+, I try to keep a rule now not to make an impression for the first 24 hours, because as I said above the expectations are so high they may not be meet reality until you settle in. I'm sorry it didn't wow you mate straight away, I was really hoping mainly for you and as others have said, you would be a first out of many members.


----------



## kova4a

LOL you got here at the right moment - I can't be more relaxed as I've been drinking for more than 3 hours now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Also, don't try to make yourself innocent - you didn't build up my expectations here. I clearly remember you PMs about the supremacy of the BH. I did  state those are my early impressions and I'll probably post my final opinion around the end of the week _ I knew you wouldn't link my current opinion in the OP


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL you got here at the right moment - I can't be more relaxed as I've been drinking for more than 3 hours now
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think honest impressions mean a lot more and each one counts, but you haven't exactly made the wall of fame yet.  We have some rules about that I probably forgot to mention. I just don't know what to say really, anything I try to say will look like I'm being defensive, I do believe you were possibly expecting a little clown to jump out of the packaging box, pop to it's feet and start singing jingle bells with all flashy lights around it. I think it's just going to take a little longer to break you in, than others. But we can't have you needing to drink each time you want to enjoy it. I'm not offended, if it was only me saying how good it is, I would probably feel silly, but there 70 pages of overly happy members. 

And then,.... well then theres you. lol


----------



## kova4a

LOL Let me refresh your memory. Exact quote "Get rid of that veil on your E11 ", "You can stick with FiiO if you like. Always be a step behind the cool people", "See Kova, I want you to experience true Hifi, real detial real soundstage and clairty, not some entry level FiiO brand that veils signal. By taking this risk you would not only want to thank me later, but also increase your listening experience by at least double what your current amplifier provides now". Isn't that building up expectations LOL Anyway, the BH is a good amp but now not only am I questioning your headphone choices but amp assessment. You're lucky that the BH is that small and has that battery life or I would have destroyed its legend in a few shots) - well, maybe not but these are its main advantages and yeah, they are totally worth it but its current performance makes me wonder about how it'll stack against the E12 and the C5


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> LOL Let me refresh your memory. Exact quote "Get rid of that veil on your E11 ", "
> You can stick with FiiO if you like. Always be a step behind the cool people", "
> See Kova, I want you to experience true Hifi, real detial real soundstage and clairty, not some entry level FiiO brand that veils signal. By taking this risk you would not only want to thank me later, but also increase your listening experience by at least double what your current amplifier provides now". Isn't that building up expectations LOL Anyway, the BH is a good amp but now not only am I questioning your headphone choices but amp assessment. You're lucky that the BH is that small and has that battery life or I would have destroyed its legend in a few shots) - well, maybe not but these are its main advantages and yeah, they are totally worth it but its current performance makes me wonder about how it'll stack against the E12 and the C5




*speechless*


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> *speechless*


 
  I though so


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> I though so




I just don't see any need to protect the BH, there's to many members, to many Kova confirming how they hear it compared to E11, and how they hear it as an amp overall. it's just riddled through the thread from members who changed over. Out of 73 pages you're the only one and I mean ONLY one who wasn't impressed straight away and the only one who says E11 is even comparable. I've given similar PM msgs to others and look what those people thought. 

This isn't about me mate or shooting down my opinion but every other member in the thread, I've seen over 70 amps sold by Pollychen alone in the last 1.5 months based not only on my opinion but every other member who posted an impression in this thread and continually they're all impressed. I'm sorry to say you're the minority and it would take a lot more than one members impression to sway that or shoot the amp down with it's current populairty. 

As a friend I do hope you settle in, but again, I'm sorry it wasn't for you.


----------



## kova4a

Well, this is head-fi - there are always a bunch of people who never heard Fiio and just blindly quote other member who also didn't hear Fiio but state the BH is better. You know that - you were the one reading reviews on the C3 and thinking it's weak and not good ebough for GR07 or whatever - - you know the power of hype and online reviews. Again I say that the BH is a good amp just not that 2 times better the E11, "the future is the future" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 amp. It's just a different amp than the E11 but still  personal preference plays a huge part  despite all the fans. It's like when I was from the people that said that the Samsung Galaxy S destroys all apple  products - of course some people won't agree. The number of sold units has nothing to do with anything. Btw, the BH's real power shows up only when you go with high gain, the E11 on low gain has more power the low gain on BH


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, this is head-fi - there are always a bunch of people who never heard Fiio and just blindly quote other member who also didn't hear Fiio but state the BH is better. You know that - you were the one reading reviews on the C3 and thinking it's weak and not good ebough for GR07 or whatever - - you know the power of hype and online reviews. Again I say that the BH is a good amp just not that 2 times better the E11, "the future is the future"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The number of amps sold actually does play role in this, because they open huge windows for either negative or positive opinions to flow in the thread. What this comes down to is.. I wrote the review then mentioned several times through out the thread "it was mostly created for members", in time they will answer for the amp, that's how the thread reached 73 pages, from their opinions being positive, not just mine as a single member. I tried the amp, saw it's potential then offered that to the community because that's where the truth always lies, in the majority of everyday users.


----------



## kova4a

And as an everyday user I'm not saying it sucks - only that it's good but not end game. The BH is a great amp still. The number of the pages has nothing to do with it. It's like with the sony mh1 - the thread is like 130 pages and I still think the vsonic Gr04 flagship is better even though it doesn't have its own thread


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> And as an everyday user I'm not saying it sucks - only that it's good but not end game. The BH is a great amp still. The number of the pages has nothing to do with it. It's like with the sony mh1 - the thread is like 130 pages and I still think the vsonic Gr04 flagship is better even though it doesn't have its own thread




Well my opinion on MH1C also sways towards yours, I wasn't overly impressed. But no, pages do matter Kova just like the sales number does in a similar fashion. The sale figures open up windows for positive or negative opinions, and those impressions are reflected in the pages, it all contributes, that's what I'm getting at. If the amp was not worthy to a majority this thread would of been dead a long time ago. Some would of tried it said it sux and that would of been that probably back on page 3 - 5.

As you said you like it, but it just wasn't what you were expecting in a whole straight away.


----------



## kova4a

Again - the BH doesn't suck and I would pick it over the E11 and cmoyBB even just for the battery life and playing while charging. It's definitely a worthy purchase but just a tad overhyped. Yeah, the BH has its strong sides but I wouldn't call it the quality master of transparancy


----------



## Kamakahah

Alright people, move along. Nothing to see here. 

To change the topic momentarily, 
1. I'd like to know how the owners of the BH like it paired with a Clip+ compared to the C3. 

2. Just curious what hps and items you guys are all rocking with your BH? 

2.1. Which ones pair well for you and which don't. 

Just looking for general opinions, nothing serious. Curious is all.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

It's all just info people and there may be some that do not like the BH or even prefer an E11 (that of course is not me, I love the BH as well as my headstage arrow). IEMs, sound preference and even ears can hear stuff differently. Now on a less serious note, I think this quote says it all, "one of us is right and the other one is you". Back onto my BH with all switches turned up to 11 and my X10s.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Alright people, move along. Nothing to see here.
> 
> To change the topic momentarily,
> 1. I'd like to know how the owners of the BH like it paired with a Clip+ compared to the C3.
> ...


 
   
  1. Don't have the Clip, nor C3, but it does a pretty fantastic job paired with my iPod Touch G3
   
  2. At the moment, using my CKM500s with the BH, with great results. drives these sensitive IEMs pretty heftily. The bass can be felt, rather than heard (13mm driver ftw) and has nice air in the high end. I found the trble roll off a little too sudden on the CKM500s, but the BH's airyness kinda balances that out.
  M-100s are really fun with the BH. The detail and soundstage, two things the M-100 prides itself on, are another level above stock M-100, and the fact that out1 has a bit better midrange presentation, gives you options for going Super V (LF ON, OUT2, SF ON) to a more balanced sound (LF OFF, OUT1, SF ON), and whatever combination inbetween.
   
  2.1 The thing with the BH and 'pairing' is that it can take whatever headphone you throw at it, and it's up to you to subjectively decide which output to use, and combination of switches will suit the song, mood, or headphones you're using. I'm certain there's a combinaion which the BH takes and just doesn't deal with well at all, but what I can say is, it's uber customizable to taste and/or individual headphones signatures.


----------



## clarkkent

I just got my LOD (this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053419415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) and I'm listening to my iPhone 4 with the stock music player app and the BH.  And my FXZ100's.  And wow, they sound really amazing.  The LOD + iPhone 4 sounds MUCH better than my clip+ and OFC cable.  Like, majorly better.  They really make the FXZ100's sound another level of amazing.  I'm very impressed


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, mate, you want to know if BH is hyped or not? i see you do not believe i heard your E11 before i went for BH? COOL....
   
  Lets make it this way. I am ready to buy and try E12. after all 130$ is what i sometimes spent on gasoline over the weekend. So I can buy and try E12 vs. BH. BUT, i have one condition for you. IF and only IF E12 will sound worse than BH you will have to buy it from me for the original price plus shipping fees. We can find a third person who will be neutral and listening to E12 vs. BH too. For that matter I can send E12 after I try it to that person. Just remember to keep 130$ ready pal.
   
  let me know deal or no deal? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
   
  Quote: 





> [img]http://cdn.head-fi.org/6/62/100x100px-LS-6267dfaf_531581_285307028243536_1549629320_n.jpeg[/img]
> 
> kova4a
> /custom/huddle/headfi/img/badges/badge_500.v1305918899.png
> ...


 
   
  here we agree because NO PORTABLE audio is ...


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

My LOD arrived this morning (http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053419415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) and seems very well made and sturdy. Now just have to wait for the amp to arrive. I probably shouldn't be reading reviews of the ALO the National right now....


----------



## Gintaras

Magicfingers, so soon you will be able to tell your experience with BH. I believe you will enjoy this little baby 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  btw, where is Kova? i want to know if i must order E12 for testing on conditions i laid in my prior post? i can stand 130$ if Kova agrees to buy this from me for original price plus all postal charges for sending and re-sending in case I find BH superior to E12. To be fair i suggested we can pick a third person for trial listen and I will gladly re-send E12 before we conclude on musical virtues of this Fiio wonder. I guess this can be interesting contest and we with Kova will put our cash to where our mouth is. Otherwise discussing BH vs. Fiio is pointless


----------



## Kamakahah

Gonna be hard to find a third person. I say this because so far Kova is really the only person that has been outspoken for CONS of the BH. Since you would need someone that already has a BH that you can ship the E12 to, its likely that they already enjoy the BH. I suppose you could ship both of them to a third party. M
   
  Perhaps it would be for the best to ship it to someone that already likes their BH; If they find the E12 superior, then I suppose you'd have your answer.
  ***Not that it's actually going to happen, but speculation can be fun.


----------



## kova4a

I had some work to do and had to go to the customs again. I did give the clerk the paypal transaction detail, which he didn't check but accepted, so I hope I'm done with that and won't get any unpleasant phone calls to go there again as the BH has already cost me like 160 bucks. It's safe to say I won't be using DHL and the likes soon as this never happens with standard USPS mail. As far as the E12 I have discarded it as it's too big for me for portable use and while I considered getting it for a while I decided to pass on it. I might get a C5 down the road but I don't really need a portable amp that much let a lone a bunch of them. Right now I think I'll wait for the Fiio X3 and see how its amp section holds on its own and how the E11 and BH will pair with it through the line-out.


----------



## Gintaras

Kam, as I understood Kova was not against BH, he just questioned BH merits against his E11.
  since E12 is believed to be a better amp comparing it to BH would be interesting. I am not sure I like it because if E12 has traditional signature of Fiio sound then I better pass on it. This is why I proposed a trade in which I keep it only if it excells BH, otherwise Kova will have to foot the bill.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I don't know how the E12 will sound but I'm pretty sure it will be a better pair with the C3, especially for harder to drive headphones - I did my power test, which is generally plugging my altec lansing im716 in the C3+BH combo and yeah, still not even close being able to drive it and that's with the BH maxed out and on high gaim


----------



## Gintaras

no experience with altec lansing, of course you must care about how powerful is amp for your IEMs before and not after buying. my BH has no problem driving Musical Fidelity, i listen on pretty low volume with C3 output maxed 40/40 and results are great, and if i turn volume clock just a bit it turns loud but still glass clear sound, no distortion, no issues.
   
  E12 must be a better amp compared to E11 and you can read from Bill P reviewing E12. http://www.head-fi.org/t/649174/review-fiio-e12-comparison-to-c-c-bh-jds-labs-o2-jds-labs-c421


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> I just got my LOD (this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053419415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649) and I'm listening to my iPhone 4 with the stock music player app and the BH.  And my FXZ100's.  And wow, they sound really amazing.  The LOD + iPhone 4 sounds MUCH better than my clip+ and OFC cable.  Like, majorly better.  They really make the FXZ100's sound another level of amazing.  I'm very impressed


 
  That is the one I got. The silver plating seems to bring out more detail, and the copper tones down the brightness of pure silver. Not only does it sound great but is quite sexy as well.


----------



## Gintaras

Correction about e12 size.
Kova, you make me scratch my head, check Bill-P review and photos, E12 is a bit larger but not very bulky and must be fine for carrying around. Yes my mistake, it looks very much like e11 until you see side by side comparison, still relatively portable. E12 is not half a kilo box and would be fine for travel purpose ))

Glad you solved customs issue and I hope you will find your BH more pleasing now especially when used together with vodka. You know in Austria they made RedBull drink and in annotation warned not to use it with vodka... Better they never done this because all young punks did exactly the opposite and local bars and discos now sell Vodka-Redbull cocktails, LOL ))


----------



## kova4a

Are you serious? The E12 is slightly bigger than my galaxy s - not by much but it's also thicker and heavier


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Are you serious? The E12 is slightly bigger than my galaxy s - not by much but it's also thicker and heavier


 
  So you "discarded" the E12 into a drawer? Are you like me and have dozens of "discarded" gadgets? I can't remember the last time I sold one. : )


----------



## Gintaras

I saw E12 photos where it looked not much large than Ipod but again no photos comparing it to e11, saw that only to e17 and e12 did not look like monster despite being larger. I saw bigger monsters called portable amps which people pay hundreds to have. If sound is priority and you believe Fiio is better then e12 size does not look like a stopper... Remember yesterdays portable audio case photo? ))


----------



## Gintaras

Rav, you won't believe but i still have many MD players in my drawyer. They were good and expensive but times of Minidisc passed


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Rav, you won't believe but i still have many MD players in my drawyer. They were good and expensive but times of Minidisc passed


 
  I still have Sony walkman that ran on one AA battery, and has an FM radio. I must have bought it in 1990. But every once in awhile my wife will purge my old gear. I FINALLY threw away a pair of Koss HV 1LCs that I bought when I was 19. The foam pads just rot too quickly and the volume slider was incredibly dirty; the sound just isn't good enough to refurbish.
   
  Never did get a MD player. Always wanted one.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> I saw E12 photos where it looked not much large than Ipod but again no photos comparing it to e11, saw that only to e17 and e12 did not look like monster despite being larger. I saw bigger monsters called portable amps which people pay hundreds to have. If sound is priority and you believe Fiio is better then e12 size does not look like a stopper... Remember yesterdays portable audio case photo? ))


 
  Well, there are always a bunch of people who will carry their rigs in separate bags and stuff but I'm not the one that will be stacking big DACs and amps and even USB batteries. I want a portable (read pocketable) rig not a transportable one. There are a lot of great amps that are small and thin for a few hundred bucks and if I decide to pay that much I'll go for one of them. I always have two phones, keys, packs of cigarettes and lighters in my pants' pockets and I seriously don't want to go down that path, especially after the stuff I used to carry in my pockets back in the day


----------



## Gintaras

funny, looks like nostalgia hitting us... yes i loved MD and have still a few good portable MD from Sony and Aiwa, plus a full size Technics MD recorder for hifi rig... All that stuff now collects dust down the cellar... And even have CD mp3 iriver player but sadly its proprietary battery is dead so not useful anymore. Iriver was great sounding player and incredible slim by that time standards.


----------



## Gintaras

Btw, i remember many people ordering BH just a few weeks ago, so perhaps we are in for more impressions and rants in coming days.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, I confirmed that the BH is making all those weird noises because it's picking a lot of EMI on some occasions. It's dead silent with USB DACs and it likes the ELE in particular. Actually, even with hissy recordings this combo manages to reduce the hiss to minimum


----------



## Gintaras

great news Kova. I think yesterday's rant was due to headache with customs ... Now relaxing yourself you can better evaluate this little gizmo. Curious to hear how impressions might change and if BH can grow on you soundwise.


----------



## kova4a

Well, I still think the C3 isn't a particularly good match with the BH. I like it with the ELE and with my audio cards at least until the weird noise come. I have a Hifimediy DAC ordered too, so I'll see how it fares with it when it comes. I'm still to lazy to try it with a lot of different equipment - I haven't even tried it with my Galaxy S to see if it will be picking a lot of EMI


----------



## Lifted Andreas

My custom 3.5mm (wire length) 7N cryo treated Pure Copper LOD is ready apparently, should be send out to me today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'd advise all of you in UK to use the same guy. Don't know if he does international.
   
  This is the email he sent me on monday:
   
*If you agree, I can construct especially for you a 7N pure copper LOD (OCC, cryo treated) less than 5 cm long,made of the same pure copper wire as listed,braided in 4.
I shall use the same connectors as pictured (Black dock connector -gold plated pins +Neutrik Rean 3.5mm jack-gold plated contacts).*
   
- onest11
   
  Yesterday he messaged me saying it was ready!


----------



## Gintaras

Gek, thanks for letting know, sounds great. do you have his email or link to him? i need LOD to 3.5mm for my daughter's iPod Touch and iPhone 4s.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

I'm still a bit undecided on this particular amp, first I have to write a bit why so you know my background a little more.
   
  - I'm actually an @home listener-only at the computer. But desktop sized amps tends to be expensier and lack the extra switches/options that this amp comes with for example (even two different outputs with slightly different sound which can be seen as a feature too) and I happen to appriciate these additional "gimmicks" as I see them more like it increases the chance of me finding a suitable sound I like (I certainly don't belong to the "buhuu the amp packs a lot of gimmicky features so therefore it's less serious, buhuu"-camp). 
   
  - I never liked IEMs, so I'm more interested how it fares with headphones, this thread seems to mainly focus on IEM-use I've noticed.
   
  - I tend to look for a bit more neutral tonality with the amps, but comparing between warm / cold signatures as well as reverby/wet versus dry/crisp sound you can definitely put me towards the warm and liquidy camp as I hate cold & crispy sound. This headphone seems to steer towards that cold & dry signature based on feedback here so I'm unsure if its sound signature is a good fit for me.
   
  - I listen to quite a lot of genres but EDM such as hardstyle I listen by far the most and I barely at all listen to genres such as blues & jazz (modern jazz / pop'ish jazz can be quite ok though).
   
  - I need to be able to use the amp while charging but with this particular amp the 80hrs it's not that big issue but I'd prefer being able to leave it like say a week without having to worry about recharging. So I don't want to hear any electric noise etc while charging (bought an USB power adapter to be able to charge from the wall socket so avoid the USB electrical noise from the computer)
   
  - I listen for the sake of enjoying music and not to analyze it. I get the most out of the listening when I feel like I have to tap my foot, nod the head within the rythm of the music, maybe sing along etc. While I strive for detailed sound I prioritize "engaging listen" more than anything, for me this comes from when I get a good balance of everything (but good balance to me means a great deal more than measured neutral bass) and it sounds reasonably forward overall / not laid-back and distant. As a owner of digiZoid ZO I love its way to present bass and mids very in your face (only with vZO2.1, the mids sounds a bit more laid-back on v2.3) but I could ideally use a touch more highs presence, the highs do take a small step back with this amp.
   
  - I'm even a little interested in ZO + BH dual amping use due to ZO's wonderful precise bass adjustment (can get the exact desired bass amount) and not sure I can give up that for a slight SQ improvement, it has to be a rather large sound quality improvement for me to concider giving up that ability to finetune the bass quantity to perfect amount for my own taste but even so I probably won't be able to give up ZO because I've become acoustomed to determine if bass is suitable in the masterings of hardstyle recordings by if I "feel" the bass or not, when I start to feel it at my normal volume setting (I use a fixed volume I always listen to) I know it's on a suitable level. With ZO I get this ability and it has helped me bigtime, I wouldn't be able to judge listening ampless anymore.


----------



## Gintaras

RPG, no idea about full size helmets on BH, i use portable only with IEMs.
   
  as concerns double amping i have both latest ZO2 and BH. i tried double amping C3 and result was not really good. first of all you receive more hissing, secondly i did not like the sound signature as i got impression something was missing or rolled off.. while ZO brought some more bass and warmth this came at the expense of soundstage and layering... so for me this was NO go...
   
  actually i believe ZO is great product of its own if you use it only in bass boost mode. amping mode on ZO is not good enough for me but woofer mode is amazingly nice... still ZO is unable to pull the magic and it has a fair amount of hiss too. whatever is the conclusion i would never recommend double amping with ZO, waste of time and money IMHO. remember ZO is not cheap, actually it costs slightly more than BH. for 200$+ you can buy Jsd or if stretch your budget a bit then Leckerton.


----------



## H20Fidelity

rpgwizard said:


> I'm still a bit undecided on this particular amp, first I have to write a bit why so you know my background a little more.
> 
> - I'm actually an @home listener-only at the computer. But desktop sized amps tends to be expensier and lack the extra switches/options that this amp comes with for example (even two different outputs with slightly different sound which can be seen as a feature too) and I happen to appriciate these additional "gimmicks" as I see them more like it increases the chance of me finding a suitable sound I like (I certainly don't belong to the "buhuu the amp packs a lot of gimmicky features so therefore it's less serious, buhuu"-camp).
> 
> ...





As much you like the features and possible chances of a match I cannot say whether BH will be for you, since members have confirmed C&C BH does indeed lean towards cool from neutral, for your genres and bass preferences BH will not meet what you're looking for. It has a bass quality which represents more audiophile quantity, even with the LF switch engaged I do not think it will be enough coming from Zo and your basshead preferences. The highs I think will be what you're looking for, but overall it's not going to be warm and lush enough for you. You may be disapointed in the bass amounts no matter what improvements mids and highs may offer.

I cannot recommend the BH to you sorry, due to the areas I have highlighted.


----------



## Gintaras

H20, i believe BH is made for IEMs but full size helmets might be a tougher call for BH, as i could see from earlier comments some headphones pair fine but some just do not get through ... so i would say be careful and continue to inquire with people who use BH with headphones rather than IEMs.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H20, i believe BH is made for IEMs but full size helmets might be a tougher call for BH, as i could see from earlier comments some headphones pair fine but some just do not get through ... so i would say be careful and continue to inquire with people who use BH with headphones rather than IEMs.




I just don't think anyone coming from Zo's bass quantity in the amounts RPG uses will be enough regardless of headphone or IEM. I could be wrong.

What do you think? you have them both.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> H20, i believe BH is made for IEMs but full size helmets might be a tougher call for BH, as i could see from earlier comments some headphones pair fine but some just do not get through ... so i would say be careful and continue to inquire with people who use BH with headphones rather than IEMs.


 
   
  Well, a couple that pair fine with it are JVC HA-S500 (low gain) and Sony MDR-V55. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Btw, H2O... I wonder why my impressions arent in the OP yet.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> Well, a couple that pair fine with it are JVC HA-S500 (low gain) and Sony MDR-V55.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Where are they mate? I'll add them. Sorry I haven't been following the thread.

What are thoughts geko, are you satisfied with the bass quantity of BH coming from E11 with headphones?


----------



## Gintaras

H20, yes, i own both but you know i am not bass head. so far before i got my BH i used ZO only in subwoofer mode to bring fatter body to C3 sound signature. what ZO does well is bass boost but i would not recommend ZO as amp. this is why i changed to BH a month later and never looked back. IMHO something was missing on ZO. for dedicated bassheads ZO is a blessing but after parting with my ZO i do not miss anything in high-fidelity sound. actually i gain quality bass now with BH which helps C3 to free bass dimensionality and articulation. if you ask me i would say Yes, bass is less without ZO but quality of bass is miles ahead of what it was with ZO.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah, that's what I thought, I know RPG is a basshead from seeing him around the forums and basshead club. I can't say BH will be enough. Very nice quality though! Only other option besides double amping would be to EQ, that's my view.


----------



## Gintaras

H20, i tried EQ on my S9 with BH but it does not cut it for me. I can only notice more distortions and sound clarity disappearing. Would not toy much with EQ either. You rather search for sound signature you like and this comes only when you carefully pick your DAP, IEMs and Amp. Otherwise you can find many people complaining about their gear which has nothing to do with sound quality but poor research they have done before purchasing. Same happens with photo gear when some guys buy mega buck camera or lens not knowing how to use it and come back with hillarious statements which make pros just laugh.
   
  i am listening now to Sade's ''Love Deluxe'' on my C3+BH and find bass well-refined and good in quantity but that's me. the whole thing sounds magical to my ear and i love this little combo even more


----------



## Gintaras

-


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Well not all EQ's are the same either. I could of course also invest into a bit better quality hardware EQ for example which comes handy whatever I'm a basshead or not too.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Lol yes I know that Gintaras I am not fond of EQ I understand the concept of pairing IEM and DAP, I was only offering it as an option. A last resort.

How did the BH pair with the S9 out of curiosity? No EQ ...... Flat


----------



## Gintaras

S9 pairs Ok with BH EQ flat. i just find Cowon being flatter no matter its bassy signature but sound stage is congested and black space disappears even more. I find more distortion in sound overall. Overall it sounds warmer but lush and congested to my ear. I was even surprised about that. My conclusion was that S9 does not benefit much from BH because amp does only stronger signal but it does not change sound signature unless there is also a DAC on board.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> S9 pairs Ok with BH EQ flat. i just find Cowon being flatter no matter its bassy signature but sound stage is congested and black space disappears even more. I find more distortion in sound overall. Overall it sounds warmer but lush and congested to my ear. I was even surprised about that. My conclusion was that S9 does not benefit much from BH because amp does only stronger signal but it does not change sound signature unless there is also a DAC on board.




I never had good results amping my old S9 with E11 either. Just didn't play ball properly and became to warm going from memory that is. 

@RPG I think if you did decide to go ahead and try your luck you could move it fairly easily if it wasn't for you on the boards.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Where are they mate? I'll add them. Sorry I haven't been following the thread.
> 
> What are thoughts geko, are you satisfied with the bass quantity of BH coming from E11 with headphones?


 
   
  Well, you did comment when I posted the pics and impressions lol. They are on page 64. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Pics:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/930#post_9190380
   
  Impressions:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/945#post_9190775
   
  ---
   
  Well I was disappointed with the bass at first, but then I realized that there isn't much less of it than on FiiO E11 EQ1. Also it's much more controlled and somehow has more air. If that makes sense. I'm running my JVC HA-S500 on Low Gain + LF on and it sounds wonderful, if I sometimes need a bit of extra space and wideness to the sound I just flick the SF switch in my pocket. 
   
  Its like an SRS WOW effect!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah I remember that geko, I wasn't sure if there was more coming. I shall add them In the morning as I'm on a mobile device. If you want a pic added to the album (second post) grab one with your rig!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yeah I remember that geko, I wasn't sure if there was more coming. I shall add them In the morning as I'm on a mobile device. If you want a pic added to the album (second post) grab one with your rig!


 
   
  I probably will add some more, once I finalized them in my brain lol
   
  Looking forward to seeing the link in the first post mate, also I'll take a pic of my BH rig on Friday when I get my custom Pure Copper LOD which was sent out today.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, yes, same happens when you step up from bogus hifi receiver to a proper amp, you wonder what happens because earthshaking rough bass is being replaced by well defined detail airy bass. i never could understand why bassheads crave for so low quality music presentation and only pay attention to decibels... beyond me.


----------



## JosephKim

What are you all using to connect the c3 to the BH? I'm usually not a believer in amping without LOD but I'm going to let my ears decide on this one.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





josephkim said:


> What are you all using to connect the c3 to the BH? I'm usually not a believer in amping without LOD but I'm going to let my ears decide on this one.


 
   
  Something like this...
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HIFI-cable-3-5mm-MALE-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-Plug-yongshen-3-5-stereo-cable-/261014236655?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cc5a92def
   

   
  Or this...
   
  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b
   

   
  If I was you I would choose the latter.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Geko, yes, same happens when you step up from bogus hifi receiver to a proper amp, you wonder what happens because earthshaking rough bass is being replaced by well defined detail airy bass. i never could understand why bassheads crave for so low quality music presentation and only pay attention to decibels... beyond me.


 
  LOL Bassheads don't crave for low quality music presentation. It's the amount and impact that counts but also the texture and quality. You can have great earshaking bass that has very good texture and resolution. And in my opinion the BH with the LF switch on doesn't have better bass control than the E11. The E11 on EQ1 keeps it tight while the LF just boosts the bass slightly and adds a little bit if air to it, which actually makes it lose a bit of its focus - it's like boosting only the bass you can't actually hear around 10hz, which equals more air pushed and rattling of the headphones but not an actual huge improvement of the bass itself. I can tell you one thing that the LF switch doesn't do for sure and that's improving the bass texture and resolution. Again I'm not bashing on the BH just stating my experience


----------



## Gintaras

-


----------



## JosephKim

Right. If DAp has true LOD you can bypass the amp. With 3.5 to 3.5 you're basically amping the amp.. technically shouldn't affect the sound quality. But a lot of people have said otherwise. So I was just asking what 3.5mm m to m you guys were using that is good quality.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, i believe you confuse amp and dac... amp will not change sound signature and won't redefine bass. if your source renders bass well then your amp will do the job. if your source is not good your amp will not help unless you run your source through DAC. sorry i am not knowledgeable about portable audio but i know well how this works with high-end equipment. this is why some hardcore audiophiles buy separate DAC and CD transport and power unit instead of purchasing single CDP unit. i am not so mad so i stick to Naim CDX2. but if i had enough money to afford truly high-end solutions i would surely taken MBL DAC and transport or Acoustic Arts tube DAC and transport


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Sorry, did not read your prior post. I use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pailiccs-Baolong-Hifi-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-/261129231755?pt=US_Personal_CD_Players&hash=item3ccc83dd8b


 
   
  Lol dude, I already answered him above... chill. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  With pictures!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, i believe you confuse amp and dac... amp will not change sound signature and won't redefine bass. if your source renders bass well then your amp will do the job. if your source is not good your amp will not help unless you run your source through DAC. sorry i am not knowledgeable about portable audio but i know well how this works with high-end equipment. this is why some hardcore audiophiles buy separate DAC and CD transport and power unit instead of purchasing single CDP unit. i am not so mad so i stick to Naim CDX2. but if i had enough money to afford truly high-end solutions i would surely taken MBL DAC and transport or Acoustic Arts tube DAC and transport


 
  LOL again! I know very well what is what. I was referring to some of the opinions here about the magical BH's switches and how much the bass is improved in quality. I just didn't want to point out names and quote opinions.


----------



## Gintaras

Joseph, now I see where you coming from. Right you are Sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  what you mean is running C3 via USB DAC into amp into IEMs? that would be incredible solution but two issues: bulky and expensive. besides I am not sure if C3 can work as digital transport because powering USB might lock unit into transfer mode which will prevent you from accessing its playback software.
   
  in fact if someone wants to go snobbish he can try running DAP into Meridian USB mini DAC into amp and from it into proper IEMs. however i think this brings us to madness of true audiophiles who use separate power supplies, shielders, sound optimisers and god know what else. i still marvel at my hifi dealer who was trying to push with a discount a 6k $ power conditioner unit onto me. i politely turned him down.
   
  actually if it's possible to turn C3 into pure digital transport then I can buy Meridian USB mini DAC and Leckerton UHA6MkII and this combo will beat any Ibasso by a lightmile


----------



## kova4a

No, the C3 can't be use as a transport, so no way to connect DACs to it let alone USB DACs


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL again! I know very well what is what. I was referring to some of the opinions here about the magical BH's switches and how much the bass is improved in quality. I just didn't want to point out names and quote opinions.


 
   
  LOL!
   
  This is another perfect example on how we perceive the sounds differently.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> No, the C3 can't be use as a transport, so no way to connect DACs to it let alone USB DACs


 
   
  but what DAP gives you a possibility to bypass internal DAC and amp? imagine running digital signal through meridian mini DAC and leckerton, that can be a killer of all high-end players.
   
  i am a believer in high-end makers and this is why i took my MF EB50 on spot without a listen... now when i see and read about new Meridian mini DAC i feel like i want it so much but do not know into what i plug it? please no dirty jokes here


----------



## kova4a

Well there are a handful of devices that support DACs and even less that support USB DACs. Newer android phones like the Galaxy S3 support a bunch of USB DACs but not all. So even if a device has the support it doesn't mean that it will support every DAC, so it still might not support the Meridian. Anyway most pure DAPs support only optical/coaxial out


----------



## Gintaras

so no choice boys... back to C3+BH combo, listening right to it now and it makes me wonder what you find not so good for you. perhaps a good suggestion could be to stop using Galaxy and similar bogus gear and turn to a proper DAP? i find plentiful of musical information from my combo and music flows seemlessly


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> so no choice boys... back to C3+BH combo, listening right to it now and it makes me wonder what you find not so good for you. perhaps a good suggestion could be to stop using Galaxy and similar bogus gear and turn to a proper DAP? i find plentiful of musical information from my combo and music flows seemlessly


 
  LOL again. The galaxy s has a wolfson DAC and is pretty good DAP on its own - just different from the C3.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL again. The galaxy s has a wolfson DAC and is pretty good DAP on its own - just different from the C3.


 
   
  then why all audiophiles are not lining up for Galaxy and suffer with Colorfly and else similar DAPs? collective masochism?
   
  you know Dac Magic and Rega DAC both got Wolfson chips ... but somehow people prefer Rega over DacMagic by a wide margin. perhaps they are mad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  oh, forgot.... LoL


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL again. The galaxy s has a wolfson DAC and is pretty good DAP on its own - just different from the C3.


 
   
   I don't know if the galaxy 1 just happened to get lucky, but I own a Galaxy s2 and the DAC is a total P.O.S. 
  So much so that there are numerous threads of people wanting to be able to usb out to an external DAC. Unfortunately that option isn't available unless you have a S3. Oh well... I'm gonna upgrade when the new S4 comes out soon. Launch announce date is march 14th, woot!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I don't know if the galaxy 1 just happened to get lucky, but I own a Galaxy s2 and the DAC is a total P.O.S.
> So much so that there are numerous threads of people wanting to be able to usb out to an external DAC. Unfortunately that option isn't available unless you have a S3. Oh well... I'm gonna upgrade when the new S4 comes out soon. Launch announce date is march 14th, woot!


 
   
  You're confusing Galaxy S2 with Galaxy S.
   
  Galaxy S = Wolfson DAC. *GOOD!*
   
  Galaxy S2 = Yamaha DAC. *BAD!!*
   
*---*
   
  Either way, I see using a phone as the main DAP as not being serious about your music. If you wanna be a real audiophile get a dedicated DAP!


----------



## Gintaras

Kam, besides a good DAC chip they need a good implementation of many things. i cannot believe a smartphone player will sound as good as dedicated standalone DAP no matter chip.
  only some Apple users claim that iPhone 4s sounds better than iPod Touch ... perhaps because iPod is such a crap that even smartphone can better?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote:


lifted andreas said:


> You're confusing Galaxy S2 with Galaxy S.
> 
> Galaxy S = Wolfson DAC. *GOOD!*
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not confused, just wasn't sure what DAC was in the galaxy s2. Thus why I said...
   
  Quote:


kamakahah said:


> "I don't know if the* galaxy 1* just happened to get lucky, but I own a Galaxy s2 and the DAC is a total P.O.S. "


   
  ...and mention the original galaxy, the one that you own. Was just throwing out my take on a similar product that I own.
   
   


gintaras said:


> Kam, besides a good DAC chip they need a good implementation of many things. i cannot believe a smartphone player will sound as good as dedicated standalone DAP no matter chip.
> only some Apple users claim that iPhone 4s sounds better than iPod Touch ... perhaps because iPod is such a crap that even smartphone can better?


 
   
  Of course. Otherwise stand-alone players wouldn't exist at all. There wouldn't be much of a market if the current tech made phones equally as good. In the future...hopefully they will.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> then why all audiophiles are not lining up for Galaxy and suffer with Colorfly and else similar DAPs? collective masochism?
> 
> you know Dac Magic and Rega DAC both got Wolfson chips ... but somehow people prefer Rega over DacMagic by a wide margin. perhaps they are mad
> 
> ...


 
  Well, you know it's all about implementation. As far as why some people get the C3 is because it's good and most of all cheap. The Galaxy S1 was pretty popular at the time (especially with the release of Voodoo sound) but it's a smartphone and people upgrade their phones often - for instance I've had my S1 for close to 3 years now ans most people upgrade after their 1 or 2-year contract expires and hope for a decent sound but it's not their main requirement. And let's be honest the C3 costs a hundred bucks while a Galaxy S1 and Galaxy S3 will cost you respectively $300+ and $550+ depending on where you live without a contract. 
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I don't know if the galaxy 1 just happened to get lucky, but I own a Galaxy s2 and the DAC is a total P.O.S.
> So much so that there are numerous threads of people wanting to be able to usb out to an external DAC. Unfortunately that option isn't available unless you have a S3. Oh well... I'm gonna upgrade when the new S4 comes out soon. Launch announce date is march 14th, woot!


 
  It's not that the S1 was lucky or the yamaha DAC in the S2 is that bad but its implementation is very sub-par without decent EMI shielding and with the atrocious circa 50 ohm output impedance which pretty much makes it a bad choice for any iem.
  Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Either way, I see using a phone as the main DAP as not being serious about your music. If you wanna be a real audiophile get a dedicated DAP!


 
  Well, it's not that much about seriousness as much as the portability of having an all-in-one device and the benefits of a smartphone - constant internet connection, connection to clouds, downloading of music on the go, managing playlists, tags and such. It does have its strong sides.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, i got c3 and BH because they were so good, price was not the issue but i hate overpaying if expensive player will sound only a tiny bit better. So far 200$ no tears and c3+BH makes me smile gladly everyday. I admit dx100 is great player and i inquired with them about price but i am not sure if i need to pay so much. So far i am glad that i bumped into head-fi and that i met H20 who introduced me to portable nirvanna without me losing my shirt. I am glad BH saved me pretty vs. Leckerton i was planning before. This why i do not understand your complain about BH. You cannot complain about Bmw5 not being Aston Martin which is my favorite car


----------



## Kamakahah

So has anyone tried this beauty with a pair of orthos?


----------



## Gintaras

btw i hate smartphones and carry old sony ericcson, my family is all equipped with iPhones and my friends laugh seeing me with old phone proudly sending sms. Still i love apple and have 5 macs at my home not counting ipads and time capsules and similar. I would choose iPad mini at all time over smartphone and c3 over any smartphone you name. I just agree with Geko that well implemented DAP will always be better.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> So has anyone tried this beauty with a pair of orthos?


 
   
  Orthos?


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Orthos?


 
   
   Orthodynamic headphones. (eg) HE-400 or 500, LCD-2, Fostex t50rp (and modded versions), etc.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> btw i hate smartphones and carry old sony ericcson, my family is all equipped with iPhones and my friends laugh seeing me with old phone proudly sending sms. Still i love apple and have 5 macs at my home not counting ipads and time capsules and similar. I would choose iPad mini at all time over smartphone and c3 over any smartphone you name. I just agree with Geko that well implemented DAP will always be better.


 
  Well, no one disagrees coz that's what a DAP is made for. Smartphone manufacturers have a lot to take into consideration, size of the phone, all the stuff inside that has nothing to do with audio and can just create more interference, battery life, especially with all the big touchscreens, constant internet use and connection to the mobile network. That's why they go for low-power sound chips. Ans you should take into account the stuff like the OS limitations and such. As far as the BH - I'm not complaining. I said it's a decent amp with small size and great battery life. I just question its performance which is no where near to some of the hype here that it's "magical" a couple of times better than E11 and the likes. It's like if I say that the B2 is two times better than your EB50 just because it has dual BA. Or that it's better than the Gr07 when in reality they just sound different but which is better comes down to personal preference and you won't see me making bold statements that one of them is few times better and just destroys the other like some of the comparisons here about BH and E11.
   
  AS far as the BH driving orthos I seriously doubt that it will be capable even with a strong source. Definitely not in pair with the C3. Maybe the C&C XO2 will be up for that task.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Orthodynamic headphones. (eg) HE-400 or 500, LCD-2, Fostex t50rp (and modded versions), etc.


 
   
  Ah right, sorry blank moment...
   
  I have to agree with kova on this one, I doubt you will get sufficient power for those headphones. Unless you double amp of course.


----------



## Gintaras

I also agree with Kova and Geko, BH might not pair well with demanding headphones. I consider BH most fit for IEMs and even then more demanding IEMs might have issues still. This is like with loudspeakers, amps can be great but one can and the other cannot drive demanding loudspeakers. So testing before buying is a must. For once however H20 gave a good proposition to buy BH and if not good re-sell it since this small amp has good reputation. Alternatively one can inquire with Pollychen who is good guy and is very responsive to emails, at least this was my experience with him. I say this not for you but as a general rule. Sometimes we all buy something that fails to impress us and selling away makes more sense. I remember selling Denon CD changer bought a month before... I lost some 40 euros on it but never looked back and the old chap who bought it from me was extremely happy... To each his own.

Btw Kova, i found my package sticker from Pollychen and saw that he made it 15$ for customs with USPS 

Perhaps you were unlucky because of DHL for which he needed quote higher value? Do not know how it works.

On your prior post agree. Still making comparisons is fine and some gear might be better than another. It goes same with cars and else. But the most important part is that this must sound good for your ears because if someone tells you this is fine amp but you do not like it there is no point in discussing. And selling this and moving on is the best way instead of keeping it and complaining which will not solve the problem.

Be well


----------



## kova4a

Well, that's probably one of the reasons as mine was $30 and the other is that it was DHL and the freaking morons at the customs seriously wanted me to pay VAT for the DHL's shipping even though I haven't paid for it and thus I have zero idea how much actually it cost pollychen. The guys at the DHL's HQ could only give me a shipping order info on which I had to pay like 20 bucks. It's safe to say that I literally snapped and said that will never happen. Honestly if I had the time and money I would sue the customs myself for all the liberties they think they have and the misinterpretation of the laws and regulations for their benefit


----------



## pablobaluba

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


>





> This is where things become interesting because C&C BH has two outputs with output 2 being a P -> B circuit. I'm not exactly sure why we would use this but it does offer me two different flavours. I have used my 32ohm Hybrids through both outputs and they sound evenly clean, it's just when using output 2 I may need the high gain switch engaged.


 
  I already ordered this and I hope I'll get it in 2 weeks. I just want to ask about the above statement, cause it's a bit confusing. Aren't both outputs supposed to be the same? Is there any difference between them?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





pablobaluba said:


> I already ordered this and I hope I'll get it in 2 weeks. I just want to ask about the above statement, cause it's a bit confusing. Aren't both outputs supposed to be the same? Is there any difference between them?


 
   
  Output 2 has a slightly different sound signature.


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Output 2 has a slightly different sound signature.


 
  Slightly different...that is putting it mildly.


----------



## brunk

pablobaluba said:


> I already ordered this and I hope I'll get it in 2 weeks. I just want to ask about the above statement, cause it's a bit confusing. Aren't both outputs supposed to be the same? Is there any difference between them?







lifted andreas said:


> Output 2 has a slightly different sound signature.




This is for the Etymotic ER-4*P* IEM. Output 2 (P->B) allows them to transform to the B "Binaural" version, which is the uncompromised version of the Etymotic S "CD" IEM. That's about as short and sweet I can make it with the different Etymotic versions, ER-4P/B/S.


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> My custom 3.5mm (wire length) 7N cryo treated Pure Copper LOD is ready apparently, should be send out to me today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much did that cost u cause I've been waiting for a simple ass copper LOD for 2 weeks from chris_himself and he never messages me back and he doesn't even know if it shipped WHAT THE HELL you know


----------



## mpawluk91

gintaras said:


> H20, i believe BH is made for IEMs but full size helmets might be a tougher call for BH, as i could see from earlier comments some headphones pair fine but some just do not get through ... so i would say be careful and continue to inquire with people who use BH with headphones rather than IEMs.


No way dude I use full out cans at 50 ohms and it blows away most similarly priced iem's


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> How much did that cost u cause I've been waiting for a simple ass copper LOD for 2 weeks from chris_himself and he never messages me back and he doesn't even know if it shipped WHAT THE HELL you know


 
   
  Cost me £19.99 + £1 shipping (1st Class Standard).
   
  This is the pics he took today before sending the LOD, which he made me in 1 day.
   
*It's 4 strand 7N Pure Copper... cryo treated, iPod dock with gold pins and a Neutrik REAN 3.5mm jack. The length of the wire itself I requested to be no longer than 3.5mm. All soldered with a silver solder.*
   
   

   

   
  Hopefully it will be here tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If not, then Friday for sure.
   
  ---
   
  @H2O, btw I asked the guy Stelian who made this LOD for me and he said its ok for me to advertise him in this thread. So once he gives me an email address maybe you can put it in the OP for others to find easily??


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL Bassheads don't crave for low quality music presentation. *It's the amount and impact that counts but also the texture and quality. You can have great earshaking bass that has very good texture and resolution*. And in my opinion the BH with the LF switch on doesn't have better bass control than the E11. The E11 on EQ1 keeps it tight while the LF just boosts the bass slightly and adds a little bit if air to it, which actually makes it lose a bit of its focus - it's like boosting only the bass you can't actually hear around 10hz, which equals more air pushed and rattling of the headphones but not an actual huge improvement of the bass itself. I can tell you one thing that the LF switch doesn't do for sure and that's improving the bass texture and resolution. Again I'm not bashing on the BH just stating my experience


 
   
  THIS x10!
   
  Kova and I seem to be on the same wavelength here  Boomy singlenote bass is boring, but it doesn't have to mean "Beats bass quantity" has to sound boomy just because of the sheer amount of bass, ok generally the more bass the boomier it gets but some headphones sound boomy already with 5dB boost while others can sound nice despite 10dB boost. Well as usual it's also the DAC, amp pairing, synergy playing a big role except the quality of the driver and the cup design, dampening used etc for the headphone.
   
  For me the keywords are exactly like kova stated;_ impact_, _texture_ and I'd say _control_. All of which M-Audio Q40 does well at quantity vs quality wise at the price point why I love these.


----------



## Leonarfd

Why do some believe that the amp is best with iems?I find it fully compatible with dt880 250ohm. Dt 990 600ohm. q701. Mdr-1r. 

I'll have the Mad Dog aswell soon and I doubt it will be bad for that either.


----------



## pngwn

The BH is not designed or catered to work with mostly IEMs. Not sure where this idea came from, either. Seems to work fine with a number of other members' full sized cans of various impedances and works great with my AD700 and AD900x.


----------



## H20Fidelity

BH will run headphones up to 300ohms.

Guy's, if anything seems a miss or you're unsure about a members opinion please refer to the first post of member impressions (below the review) in those impressions is the bulk of how the amp performs and a collection of personal views from many owners. Sometimes things get said and the thread will drift in a so called direction.

If you read them several owners are using full-size headphones.

geko95gek: impressions added


----------



## tokendog

The BH can power my LCD-2s, though it seems to lack a little of the "umph" that it has with say a much larger amp such as the V200...but that's not a fair comparison by any means.  However, if I was demoing the LCD-2s to a friend, I'd have no issue using the BH to power them as an example.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Why do some believe that the amp is best with iems?I find it fully compatible with dt880 250ohm. Dt 990 600ohm. q701. Mdr-1r.
> 
> I'll have the Mad Dog aswell soon and I doubt it will be bad for that either.


 
   
  Quote: 





tokendog said:


> The BH can power my LCD-2s, though it seems to lack a little of the "umph" that it has with say a much larger amp such as the V200...but that's not a fair comparison by any means.  However, if I was demoing the LCD-2s to a friend, I'd have no issue using the BH to power them as an example.


 
   
   
  Finally, people who have actually tried something before speculation. Thanks for the info.
   
   
  Edit: Question: A lot of this thread and the C3 appreciate thread talk about the two having good synergy.
  My question is: How is the synergy with the clip+ (would like to hear from people that own the combo) Thanks.


----------



## mpawluk91

pngwn said:


> The BH is not designed or catered to work with mostly IEMs. Not sure where this idea came from, either. Seems to work fine with a number of other members' full sized cans of various impedances and works great with my AD700 and AD900x.


Thank you very much


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mpawluk91 said:


> Thank you very much




Btw dude, I answered your question about the LOD on the previous page.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Cost me £19.99 + £1 shipping (1st Class Standard).
> 
> This is the pics he took today before sending the LOD, which he made me in 1 day.
> 
> ...


 
  That is one nice LOD! Can you link me his eBay account?


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> That is one nice LOD! Can you link me his eBay account?


Link it to me too cause I think my dude kinda ripped me off


----------



## Kamakahah

Has anyone that bought the BH from the ebay seller from China received their unit yet? I'll probably just go pollychen since he is verified, but I was just curious. Wanted to know how long it took, if the same accessories were included, etc.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Has anyone that bought the BH from the ebay seller from China received their unit yet? I'll probably just go pollychen since he is verified, but I was just curious. Wanted to know how long it took, if the same accessories were included, etc.


 
   
  Took about a week for me to get mine from Pollychen. I didn't get any earplugs like H20 did in his review, but I'm not stressing out over it  My unit came with everything else, though; BH, plastic fish, carrying bag, cable, rubber rings, and 1.5mm to 1.5mm interconnector.


----------



## Gintaras

Kamak, sorry, no experience with that seller... frankly speaking i would not bother about 5$ and would go with pollychen.


----------



## Kamakahah

I'm not sure if there is a language barrier or something, but my question was about the eBay seller from China, more specifically "svclever88" . Pollychen sells from Hong Kong. Been plenty of reviews on Pollychen already, so I was curious if anyone had purchased their C&C BH from "svclever88" or one of the other dealers from China so I could compare their services to the already numerous reviews on Pollychen.
   
  My curiosity spawned from:
  1. One is 5$ cheaper, so I figured that someone would have probably purchased the unit from him to save $5.
  2. Pollychen's picture shows the bands, the other dealer does not. 
  -These things are trivial and won't make much of an impact on my purchase, but since I've decided to buy the unit now (after tons of research on similarly priced products), I thought it would only be appropriate to give equal detail to the choice of who to purchase from. In fact there is even an Amazon listing for the unit that goes for $5 more than Pollychen, but lacks information about what else is included (again adding to my general curiosity). 
  I understand different experiences, etc, etc, etc; again not the question I asked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but thanks for the additional info on Pollychen anyway.


----------



## H20Fidelity

If you look at both listing from Pollychen and svclever88, they're both associated with the same store "fanmusic" Just different locations.

You can see this in the listing next to "visit store"






If you check their items they're both selling very much the same audio gear. Why one is undercutting the other in price I do not know exactly.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> If you look at both listing from Pollychen and svclever88, they're both associated with the same store "fanmusic" Just different locations.
> 
> You can see this in the listing next to "visit store"
> 
> ...


 
  Seems like it's just to do with business. At the end of the day, it is probably going to the same group of people.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> That is one nice LOD! Can you link me his eBay account?


 
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Link it to me too cause I think my dude kinda ripped me off


 
   
  Ok guys, you can find him here:
   
  http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/onest11/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754
   
  Just send him a message with description of what you want done, mention that you're from Head-Fi.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ok guys, you can find him here:
> 
> http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/onest11/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754
> 
> Just send him a message with description of what you want done, mention that you're from Head-Fi.


 
  Thank YOU, good citizen!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Thank YOU, good citizen!


 
   
  You're utmost welcome good SIR! 
   
  Would you be so kind as to press the thumbs up button under my post.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You're utmost welcome good SIR!
> 
> Would you be so kind as to press the thumbs up button under my post.


 
  If that's what makes you happy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> If that's what makes you happy!


 
   
  Hahah, I'm naturally happy. Especially when I'm around music. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Just got the LOD btw, thats what I call quick shipping!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Hahah, I'm naturally happy. Especially when I'm around music.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  How is the quality?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> How is the quality?


 
   
  If you mean the build... its pretty solid. The strand itself feels like a metal chain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  If you mean the sound... I don't know yet. My iPod is charging at the moment lol


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> If you mean the build... its pretty solid. The strand itself feels like a metal chain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I meant both haha
   
  Hmm...Heavy means sturdy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> I meant both haha
> 
> Hmm...Heavy means sturdy!




It sounds good mate, definitely less spiky at the top end than that silver and copper LOD that I used before. Saying that it's just as detailed, as well as sounding sweeter and warmer. 

I think I have found the perfect partner to the C&C BH.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> It sounds good mate, definitely less spiky at the top end than that silver and copper LOD that I used before. Saying that it's just as detailed, as well as sounding sweeter and warmer.
> 
> I think I have found the perfect partner to the C&C BH.


 
  That's good to hear!
   
  Might grab one for myself when my BH hopefully arrives today


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> That's good to hear!
> 
> Might grab one for myself when my BH hopefully arrives today




I hope you do mate, it really does sound amazing.


----------



## H20Fidelity

So the copper has balanced things out nicely for you? It will be less fatiguing over long sessions, but I just can't achieve that crisp edge I'n clarity with it. I guess I'm just silver plated born and breed. Bit of a treble head at times. Why I have TF10 coming again. 

I'm all settled In for another 4 hour session with RDB+ well, until fatigue tires me. No BH though tonight, Hisounds Rocco BA has the privilege. Silver plated cable though


----------



## djpeetiv

Would this amp be good for "brightening"/ "having a more forward sound"/ "clarity" for the Westone UM3x?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

djpeetiv said:


> Would this amp be good for "brightening"/ "having a more forward sound"/ "clarity" for the Westone UM3x?




It adds clarity to any headphones or iems compared to let's say an E11 amp.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, now since you mentioned E11 wait for Kova, it will not take long... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Djpetiv, i do not have this IEM but BH brings good clarity to my EB50 and it is fairly bright amp too.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> So the copper has balanced things out nicely for you? It will be less fatiguing over long sessions, but I just can't achieve that crisp edge I'n clarity with it. I guess I'm just silver plated born and breed. Bit of a treble head at times. Why I have TF10 coming again.
> 
> I'm all settled In for another 4 hour session with RDB+ well, until fatigue tires me. No BH though tonight, Hisounds Rocco BA has the privilege. Silver plated cable though




Haha yeah it's smoothed things out nicely for me and kept the soundstage largely the same. 

I honestly thing it's the best cable to use with our BH amp. 




gintaras said:


> Geko, now since you mentioned E11 wait for Kova, it will not take long...
> 
> Djpetiv, i do not have this IEM but BH brings good clarity to my EB50 and it is fairly bright amp too.




Haha I'm sure he will contradict my comment very soon lol


----------



## Gintaras

yes Geko, wait and watch...
   
  right now i am listening to YES song Dreamtime on C3+BH and it sounds just great, it almost melts me down, i am humbled.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> yes Geko, wait and watch...
> 
> right now i am listening to YES song Dreamtime on C3+BH and it sounds just great, it almost melts me down, i am humbled.


 
   
  Thanks for reminding me of Dreamtime. Listening to it now with my lowly EleDac+E12. But yeah...


----------



## Gintaras

Waynes, YES is classics, amazing. Relayer, Fragile, you name them all are great. Do you happen to like Alan Parsons? Listen to his album A turn of frienldy card, superb.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I'm gonna throw it out there:
   
  DUAL LOCK FOR LIFE.
   
  Done talk.


----------



## waynes world

^ can't be repeated enough lol!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

This dual lock is very intriguing to me. 

Has anyone got a pic of it in action?


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Gimmie a sec, and I'll take some photos of my BH dual locked with iPod Touch. The bevelling on the iPod kinda ruins any chance of being flush, but it's nice not having bands there, and I didn't expect it to hold so strong. The snap of it connecting is super satisfying too.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I don't think mine is the 'Low Profile' stuff, but whatever.


----------



## kova4a

It does look like the low profile one.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> It adds clarity to any headphones or iems compared to let's say an E11 amp.


 
  Here we go again.
  Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Geko, now since you mentioned E11 wait for Kova, it will not take long...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  LOL You know me so well
  As far as djpeetiv's question - IMO in neither brings more clarity or particularly brightens the sound. It's just relatively transparent and dry.


----------



## Gintaras

Funny but nothing wrong, if all people would have same ear and hearing there would no music choice today. So i am glad we disagree and i respect your right to disagree with me.

I also believe in gear synergy and for me BH does everything well when i pair it with c3 and IEM i have. Another person who got the same combo setup shares my enthusiasm about this setup too. In the end my setup and BH make my ears happy listening so i cannot complain. This is me and this is my perception and i do not ask anyone to agree with it. However i have the right to express my thoughts.


----------



## djpeetiv

In regards to changing the sound signature rather than amplification, would you suggest the C&C BH Portable Headphone Amp or would something like the E7 be better for that with it's designated treble & bass settings? Trying to decide on the best fit


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





djpeetiv said:


> In regards to changing the sound signature rather than amplification, would you suggest the C&C BH Portable Headphone Amp or would something like the E7 be better for that with it's designated treble & bass settings? Trying to decide on the best fit


 
  I wouldn't go with the E7 or E07k unless I needed a cheap DAC. The E7's amp section is pretty much on par with the e6/06 and nothing special. It's pretty warm


----------



## kova4a

Btw, is there a change to the forum as appaerntly they consider me a new member and want to review my posts before posting them.
  edit' Never mind, I guess it was some sort of bug.


----------



## djpeetiv

If you wanted to brighten or atleast add more treble to a sound, what headphone amp would you recommend? Seems to me a portable headphone equalizer would be the way to go but they don't seem to exist like headphone amps do!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> I'm gonna throw it out there:
> 
> DUAL LOCK FOR LIFE.
> 
> Done talk.


 
  Just ordered some!!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





djpeetiv said:


> If you wanted to brighten or atleast add more treble to a sound, what headphone amp would you recommend? Seems to me a portable headphone equalizer would be the way to go but they don't seem to exist like headphone amps do!


 
  You just eq or change the headphones. Amps are supposed to amplify the signal not act like equalizers and such, especially if you want a treble boost


----------



## Kamakahah

Which density dual lock do you guys prefer?  170, 250, or 400.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Which density dual lock do you guys prefer?  170, 250, or 400.


 
  I personally prefer the SJ4570, which I think has 250 density.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Here is my pic for post 2 BH hall of owners 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   

   
  Sorry about the darkness, somehow the flash on my HTC One X didint work out too well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

You forgot to turn the amp light on! :tongue_smile: *shakes naughty finger*


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> You forgot to turn the amp light on! :tongue_smile: *shakes naughty finger*




Ah damn took me ages to get that shot. 

Guess I'll have to try again lol


----------



## ravager

Is there an amp in that picture? : )


----------



## JosephKim

H20 I noticed you recently received your Hisound Rocoo-BA. Do you think the BA is better or on par with c3?
   
  If c3 is worse I will search for another DAP since I did not like my Rocoo player.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Btw guys, if any of you have the Yamaha EPH-100, you should flick that SF switch to ON and fly off into space.
   
  SRW WOW effect ftw!


----------



## Kamakahah

Well I finally gave in and jumped on the hype train. It's exciting, but I'll just have to wait and see where it takes me. Hopefully to  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




town


----------



## Leonarfd

Will pair it with UCA222 soon as a cheap dac on my phone, will be interesting. After the read on the earlier model it should do really well, will anyway be better than double amping for sure. Want my Mad Dog to come also to see how well the BH can power them.....


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Well I finally gave in and jumped on the hype train. It's exciting, but I'll just have to wait and see where it takes me. Hopefully to
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You will be so glad you did it. 
   
  Will be wondering why you hesitated lol


----------



## Shootinputin187

Some impression after using it for more than 100h+ with my Hd598's. It has made the sound "fuller", more bass impact and punch, without losing detail, maybe even gaining some. Regarding soundstage it widens it a bit and makes it more "refined" and images it bit more i would say. When i forgot this amp home when i went to alps and i listened music without the amp it just feeled...wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, the music wasn't (rock, pop, disco mainly genres from 1960-1990) there almost it feeled "empty" to my ears. So for anyone with a HD598 i HIHGLY recommend getting this. For only around 140$ this really makes the HD598's sound SUPREME. Listening some ellie goulding "lights" through these, gives me goosebumps


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Some impression after using it for more than 100h+ with my Hd598's. It has made the sound "fuller", more bass impact and punch, without losing detail, maybe even gaining some. Regarding soundstage it widens it a bit and makes it more "refined" and images it bit more i would say. When i forgot this amp home when i went to alps and i listened music without the amp it just feeled...wrong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  You mean $100 right? If you payed $140...I'm sorry lol.


----------



## Shootinputin187

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> You mean $100 right? If you payed $140...I'm sorry lol.


 
  I paid 130€ (in finland) wich is about 140$...we have lot of taxes yms.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> You mean $100 right?* If you payed $140...I'm sorry lol.*


 
   
  Wow, that would be an overkill lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I paid *£65.87* for mine during CNY which means I got free DHL delivery too lol, in US it's about *$99.01. *
   
  What a steal!


----------



## kova4a

yeah, it cost me around $140 too and 20 more for the trips to the customs two days in a row


----------



## H20Fidelity

Shootinputin187's impressions added to the OP.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Shootinputin187's impressions added to the OP.


 
  I detect some sort of tendency here - are you still waiting for me to change my initial impressions? I will but only with USB DACs, so you might give up on me changing my impressions with the C3. The only definitely positive experience you'll get is with the S500 - every other opinion based on experience with iems will be very subjective and not particularly nice,


----------



## mpawluk91

Has anyone tried using an iPod touch 4 with the c&c bh via LOD cause I just bought a white 64gb itouch 4 off amazon to pair it with the bh, gave my I itouch 5 to the girlfriend cause I can't use LOD on it lol


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I use my iPhone 4S (airplane mode with equalizer app) with a silver LOD to the BH. While some things do sound better, with certain IEMs and certain music, the BH does awesome no matter what kova says  and some IEMs sound better through the BH than other more expensive equipment. Anyway this setup sounds great!!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> I use my iPhone 4S (airplane mode with equalizer app) with a silver LOD to the BH. While some things do sound better, with certain IEMs and certain music, the BH does awesome no matter what kova says
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I see people here are still misinterpreting my opinion. I already said it's a pretty decent amp. I did try it today with the 3rd gen ipod of a friend of mine and it was pretty good. So I stand by my opinion that it's a good amp when paired with good USB DACs or a source with a true line-out. So everyone with an apple product feeding the BH through the line-out will be happy or any DAP with line-out. My negative comments are pretty much on its pairing with stuff like the C3 (and my Galaxy S) and that they have a sub-par synergy and my s500 is pretty much the only headphone I like it with and I have no particular positive experience with any of my iems. So I'll keep my final opinion to me for now as I do enjoy the BH with my pc and I think it's a pretty good combo with an ipod not that I'll be going back to using apple products any time soon just because of the BH's synergy but it's good to mention. So I guess I'll wait for the Fiio X3 and see how it will stack with it, so I won't be bashing on it generally or in advance just because of its not that good synergy with the DAP I use on the go.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Just having some fun with you, I know you like it. I actually find it works very well from the line out of my PC as well, saving me from buying that desktop amp I have been wanting for a while.


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> I use my iPhone 4S (airplane mode with equalizer app) with a silver LOD to the BH. While some things do sound better, with certain IEMs and certain music, the BH does awesome no matter what kova says  and some IEMs sound better through the BH than other more expensive equipment. Anyway this setup sounds great!!


Right now I'm runnin it through my ipod 5.5 and it sounds good cause its a warm source, the itouch 4 isn't all that warm but I think a pure copper LOD will do the trick


----------



## Gintaras

forgot to mention. i received my BH on February 11, i am using BH ever since and did not have to recharge yet. i am casual listener which means not everyday and i use it for some 2-4 hours a day when i use it ... still battery life is amazing, has enough juice to keep your happy for many hours and days from single charge.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

LOL
   
  So I dropped my BH and it chipped the linoleum tile it landed on. A little scratch on the corner of the BH, but the tile took the most damage out of the ordeal.
   
  TANK


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> forgot to mention. i received my BH on February 11, i am using BH ever since and did not have to recharge yet. i am casual listener which means not everyday and i use it for some 2-4 hours a day when i use it ... still battery life is amazing, has enough juice to keep your happy for many hours and days from single charge.


 
   
  Same here, been using it about 3 hours every 2 days since I got it last Friday and the green light just doesn't wanna fade!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





apo0th3kary said:


> LOL
> 
> So I dropped my BH and it chipped the linoleum tile it landed on. A little scratch on the corner of the BH, but the tile took the most damage out of the ordeal.
> 
> TANK


 
   
  LOL!
   
  Replacing some linoleum is most likely cheaper than buying a new BH.


----------



## marko93101

Did I miss something where H20Fidelity took the BH out of his set up? D:


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Oh the linoleum is at work so I'm not worried about replacing it haha, just thought it was hilarious how the tile took more visible damage than the amp.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

You should really stop throwing your equipment


----------



## Apo0th3karY

LOL yeah it wasn't by any means done on purpose, I'm pretty clumsy (comes with being tall and lanky) and it didn't fall from far, in fact it hung from my V-Moda cable before unattaching and leaving a crater in the floor. That's I guess a con of the BH, the input and output jacks are rather loose fitting, as in the 3.5mm doesn't 'snap' in place in any satisfying way, and takes a quarter of the effort to pull out than any other headphone jack I've used. 

TL;DR- 
Hanging my rig from the cable will just result in a fallen, potentially damaged rig, or floor in my case.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> Did I miss something where H20Fidelity took the BH out of his set up? D:




Oh don't worry, my Colourfly CK4+ from line out with BH is the best sounding rig I have. With LF switch and my Rhapsodio RDB+ the whole kit absolutely screams. Clarity and presentation can't be beaten by anything else I have here. It sounds farkin good. But the Rocco offers different flavor, and I enjoy different restaurants frequently.

Still can't beat waking up In the morning plugging RDB + into that Colourfly rig and spinning few tracks as incentive, makes the whole day totally worth more!


----------



## marko93101

Oooohhh, was getting worried there 
   
  Glad to know you still love it..
   
   
  Since the day of arrival, I have not charged my battery once. There has been lapses in use but jesus, it's been weeks now.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> Oh don't worry, my Colourfly CK4+ from line out with the BH is the best sounding rig I have. With the LF switch and my Rhapsodio RDB+ the whole kit absolutely screams. The clarity and presentation can't be beaten by anything else I have here. It sounds farkin good. But the Rocco offers different flavor, and I enjoy different resterants frequently.
> 
> *Still can't beat waking up In the morning plugging RDB + into that Colourfly rig and spinning few tracks as incentive, makes the whole day totally worth more!*




I need to start doing the same with my iPod and BH. Been meaning to plug my Ortofon e-Q5s in for ages but haven't brought myself to do that yet. 

Probably because they are the most expensive IEM I own and I'm afraid of the pairing not living up to my expectations.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I need to start doing the same with my iPod and BH. Been meaning to plug my Ortofon e-Q5s in for ages but haven't brought myself to do that yet.
> 
> Probably because they are the most expensive IEM I own and I'm afraid of the pairing not living up to my expectations.


 
  You never know until you try!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> You never know until you try!




I might just bring myself to do it tomorrow morning. 

Been out for my gf's mum's birthday do so I'm tired and a little tipsy lol


----------



## SkyBleu

Haha, tomorrow morning it is!
   
  Let us know what they sound like.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> Haha, tomorrow morning it is!
> 
> Let us know what they sound like.




Sure will mate! 

I'll be very surprised if they turn out to pair better than my Yamahas.


----------



## mpawluk91

Just ordered a headstage arrow 4g for iPod touch 4, gonna keep the bh on the ipod 5.5


----------



## BenWaB3

I went ahead & pulled the trigger on one of these earlier this week. The ebay tracker said it is in transit. Now on to the reason for this post:
   
  Did any of you receive an email from HSBC Bank or someone named Hooi Chong regarding this? I recieved such as email a couple days ago. I'm figuring it is either just spam or one of the malicious emails where you don't want to open the attachment or it will put a lot of bad stuff on your computer so I haven't opened the link. But since it came around the same time that the BH was ordered I just wanted to make sure it wasn't part of the order process. Here's a copy. I removed the link from the header because it still seemed active when I copied it to this post & I don't want anyone else accidently opening it either in case it's a malicious link.
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Hi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








HSBC BANK to youshow details
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 From





HSBC BANK markcharamba@dvaar.comhide details
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 To   Cc   Bcc





benwab3 benwab3@aol.com
 
   
   
    I have attached a copy of the Receipt slip, please review.
  I am expecting the Shipping document from you.
   
  Regards
  Mr Hooi Chong
  Tel: 02-25290791, 02-25290792
  Fax: +02-2290793
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   
  Has anyone else gotten this? I'm planning on just deleting the whole email but wanted to make sure first. I'm looking forward to experiencing this little amp everyone seems to love. I'll be pairing it with either a Sansa Clip Zip or Cowan S9 for the player & Grado SR-80i or Sennheiser HD-598 phones. Thanks.
   
  Ben


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





benwab3 said:


> I went ahead & pulled the trigger on one of these earlier this week. The ebay tracker said it is in transit. Now on to the reason for this post:
> 
> Did any of you receive an email from HSBC Bank or someone named Hooi Chong regarding this? I recieved such as email a couple days ago. I'm figuring it is either just spam or one of the malicious emails where you don't want to open the attachment or it will put a lot of bad stuff on your computer so I haven't opened the link. But since it came around the same time that the BH was ordered I just wanted to make sure it wasn't part of the order process. Here's a copy. I removed the link from the header because it still seemed active when I copied it to this post & I don't want anyone else accidently opening it either in case it's a malicious link.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
   
  That aol.com email looks pretty legit. 
   
  But ok, seriously, who did you purchase from? I bought from pollychen and received no such email. Looks like spam, in any case. Besides, why would *you* need to send anyone "shipping documents"?


----------



## Retrias

I can assure you that is not hsbc email address and if they want to send you somethinf with hsbc on it they would use their hsbc email,  probably spam


----------



## waynes world

Open the attachment and let us know what happens. KIDDING!


----------



## Retrias

Idea: find a net cafe or public places that have computer and net access,  open the attachment there,  so whenever the thing **** up your original pc is safe


----------



## BenWaB3

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> That aol.com email looks pretty legit.
> 
> But ok, seriously, who did you purchase from? I bought from pollychen and received no such email. Looks like spam, in any case. Besides, why would *you* need to send anyone "shipping documents"?


 
  I bought from pollychen as well. The whole thing looked pretty hinky but I just wanted to make sure it wasn't part of the process.


----------



## BenWaB3

Quote: 





retrias said:


> I can assure you that is not hsbc email address and if they want to send you somethinf with hsbc on it they would use their hsbc email,  probably spam


 
   
  OK, I'll just delete it then.
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Open the attachment and let us know what happens. KIDDING!


 
  Nah, I'll just repost it here with the link included & let somebody else take the blame for bringing down the whole web site by opening it


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Open the attachment and let us know what happens. KIDDING!


 

 you could open it in linux 
   
  or Sandboxie for Windows.
   
  Better yet forward it to Wayne he could check.
   
  If you are still curious just email polly through fleabay and ask.


----------



## waynes world

I'll open it with my android phone. That should be safe right?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> I'll open it with my android phone That should be safe right?


 

Yeah that should be fine. 

If it's a backdoor trojan, it's most likely designed to work on windows only.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Another wee update. This is now the amp I solely use and with LH ON permanently, didn`t see that coming but happy. I have also ordered the ZO2 to dual amp just to see if I can damage my ears, joke.
   
  Will post a pic of them paired and in use sometime this week. They are about the same size so probably the size of me P3+ when combined! . Best get some more velcro out lol


----------



## cattlethief

Ive got this great little amp hooked up to my rockboxed ipod 5.5G,love it ,but also got the c3 and prefer it! Havent tried thE C3 with the amp yet the cable is in transit!I drive by the wolfson factory everyday,thats why i purchased a 5.5,the Braveheart ipod!!yoh!


----------



## mpawluk91

cattlethief said:


> Ive got this great little amp hooked up to my rockbocked ipod 5.5G,love it ,but also got the c3 and prefer it! Havent tried thE C3 with the amp yet the cable is in transit!I drive by the wolfson factory everyday,thats why i purchased a 5.5,the Braveheart ipod!!yoh!


Sounds damn good on a rockboxed 5.5 too


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





benwab3 said:


> I went ahead & pulled the trigger on one of these earlier this week. The ebay tracker said it is in transit. Now on to the reason for this post:
> 
> Did any of you receive an email from HSBC Bank or someone named Hooi Chong regarding this? I recieved such as email a couple days ago. I'm figuring it is either just spam or one of the malicious emails where you don't want to open the attachment or it will put a lot of bad stuff on your computer so I haven't opened the link. But since it came around the same time that the BH was ordered I just wanted to make sure it wasn't part of the order process. Here's a copy. I removed the link from the header because it still seemed active when I copied it to this post & I don't want anyone else accidently opening it either in case it's a malicious link.
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 
   
  this looks like 100% scam. i work in the bank and i doubt anyone at HSBC would deal like that, so report this scam and let right people handle it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Sounds damn good on a rockboxed 5.5 too


 
   
  I see you still have a FiiO LOD.


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> I see you still have a FiiO LOD.


Yeah for now i do but my custom pure copper LOD is on its way, it's gonna be low profile like the one in the picture too


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah for now i do but my custom pure copper LOD is on its way, it's gonna be low profile like the one in the picture too




Ah that's good news! 

Did you order it from the eBay seller I linked?

That guy is a legend, the LOD he made me sounds awesome and fits so well.


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> Ah that's good news!
> 
> Did you order it from the eBay seller I linked?
> 
> That guy is a legend, the LOD he made me sounds awesome and fits so well.


No I contacted chris_himself about why my cable didn't ship and he said he forgot lol, I ordered that a while back but I heard very good things about his work. He runs the website headphone lounge


----------



## SkyBleu

I hope it's not TOO LATE for me to join the party!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Excellent work 2Curiosity9, photo added.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Excellent work 2Curiosity9, photo added.


 
   
  We should officially start calling it the BH hype-train or something haha


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> We should officially start calling it the BH hype-train or something haha


----------



## H20Fidelity

rpgwizard said:


> We should officially start calling it the BH hype-train or something haha




Yes it's getting quite long, (the photo)  

Plenty of seats left though, we even have a little cage tied behind the train to keep the naughty BH owners in. 

Are you going to jump on?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





rpgwizard said:


> We should officially start calling it the BH hype-train or something haha


 
  The train always welcomes new members with open arms!


----------



## Mr_magicfingers

Mine arrived this afternoon. Damn that thing's tiny, much smaller than I was expecting. iPod is now on charge but I need to repair the plug on my iem's which broke yesterday before I can listen to anything.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> The train always welcomes new members with open arms!


 
   
  First I need a new source... Realtek onboard won't do these justice. ^^ I'm seriously concidering a Creative SoundBlaster Z or ZxR (most likely will go for ZxR).


----------



## Shootinputin187

I thought that i'll add a pic of my C&C BH alongside my new custom painted HD25 I-II's that had just arrived 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this combo sounds absolutely amazing for the price!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





shootinputin187 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't see your source haha


----------



## zerocoolhifi

The thumbs up photo is starting to lose its depth though


----------



## brunk

lifted andreas said:


> I don't see your source haha


Must be an iPod shuffle hiding behind it lol.


----------



## Gintaras

my rig photos were long overdue. finally i grabbed my camera and here are two pix, do not know which one looks better 2U. 
  H20 please add this photo to the Fame Hall of Amps.
  i call it Happy Marriage a la High Fidelity


----------



## Apo0th3karY

skybleu said:


> I hope it's not TOO LATE for me to join the party!




Hahah oh man, mine and H20s thumbs look gigantic.

WE'VE CREATED A MONSTER!!!!

BHuman C&Centipede Hype Train has lots of room. Hop aboard, see what the big deal is about.


----------



## SkyBleu

*@Gintaras* you should give your C3 case a trim, like I did in previous posts it allows e plugs to fit in nice and snug.


----------



## SkyBleu

*@apo0th3kary* we have created a monster BHuman C&Centipede for sure 

Sorry about the picture quality, didn't have a good camera at the time :rolleyes:


----------



## SkyBleu

*@rpgwizard* you should!

But don't you already have a DAP?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Photo's added guys.


----------



## RPGWiZaRD

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> *@rpgwizard* you should!
> 
> But don't you already have a DAP?


 
   
  No, well unless you'd concider a lowcost Samsung android phone as one, I listen only at home at my computer.


----------



## H20Fidelity

rpgwizard said:


> No, well unless you'd concider a lowcost Samsung android phone as one, I listen only at home at my computer.




Have you considered the ELE Dac? I've read it grabs some praise here.


----------



## Gintaras

2Curiosity9, i thought about trimming but then i felt too lazy for this. 
   
  H20, thanks sir.... i wonder where the link i can see our BH in Hall of Fame? :-0


----------



## H20Fidelity

On the second post first page: http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review#post_9018559


----------



## MusicalChillies

Okay, new toy arrived to join the C&C equation  Purchased from Top Dog Headphones in the UK, next day delivery with great customer relations.


----------



## mpawluk91

musicalchillies said:


> Okay, new toy arrived to join the C&C equation  Purchased from Top Dog Headphones in the UK, next day delivery with great customer relations.


Wow that makes the bh pretty unstoppable if u think about it


----------



## Gintaras

Sinth, is this ZO you bought or the amp which is under BH in your photo?


----------



## Techno Kid

Probably Saturday I'll be giving the BH a good test with my HE-400 I'll be getting.  I know they have low impedance and sensitivity but the headphones will still sound much much better with an amp so I'm looking for good things from them.  I'm also getting the RE-400 IEM so I'm all Hifiman'ed up right now.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> Probably Saturday I'll be giving the BH a good test with my HE-400 I'll be getting.  I know they have low impedance and sensitivity but the headphones will still sound much much better with an amp so I'm looking for good things from them.  I'm also getting the RE-400 IEM so* I'm all Hifiman'ed up right now*.


 
   
  And Ortofon'ed up too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'm thinking of selling mine soon tho.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> And Ortofon'ed up too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah that to.
   
  Why are you thinking of selling them if you don't mind me asking?
   
  They really do sound awesome and the more I listen to them and then go back and listen to the SM3 (before I mail them to the guy that bought them) I always come out liking the sound quality and signature of the e-Q5 over the SM3.  I can honestly say that I didn't expect the e-Q5 to equal and even surpass the SM3 in sound quality at times.


----------



## zoologico

Anyone knows the output impedance in the c&c?
Thanks, it's a very important thing for a balanced armature iem.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





zoologico said:


> Anyone knows the output impedance in the c&c?
> Thanks, it's a very important thing for a balanced armature iem.


 
   
  No but I can tell you its got to be very low because I mainly use BA's and they sound great with no noticeable background noise at all.


----------



## Kamakahah

The specs I read mentioned that the maximum power output is 300mW.
  What would the max power output be at around 50*Ω*? (rough estimate)


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Sinth, is this ZO you bought or the amp which is under BH in your photo?


 
  Hi mate, I bought the ZO2 (unboxed). The other amp underneath is my Ibasso P3+ (just for showing possible combinations)
   
  C&C BH - Output 2,  makes sense, seems a neutral throughput. Works really well out of 2 into the ZO2. Funny how you stumble across things rather than guidance, mids are pronounced via output 1 which you all probably know but finding a use for output 2 is also good to know.
   
  There is just not enough time in the day but the C&C amp is versatile. Considering how sceptical I was, what a fun toy that doesn`t mind being bypassed (but still controls the volume)


----------



## Gintaras

-


----------



## Gintaras

Sinth, i also have ZO and double amping with BH either direction in my case yielded noise and hiss... I tried this with two outputs and that did not change much. However i confess i used high gain mode because in low gain BH would make less sense with my c3. In any case bass boost compromised transparency and airness of presentation. It takes sometime to listen and compare because first impressions can be pleasantly misleading.


----------



## brunk

zoologico said:


> Anyone knows the output impedance in the c&c?
> Thanks, it's a very important thing for a balanced armature iem.


 2 ohms on output 1. I could be mistaken on output 2, but i believe its 75ohms.


----------



## zoologico

75 omhs? Wow, thats too much for a ba iem. The output2 is just for full cans.
How about quality of output 1? I think is theonly I could use with ba.
Thanks.


----------



## pierg75

Hi, I just got my BH and after few hours of testing, I'm getting a very disturbing noise especially in the right channel.
  It's getting more and more present if I increase the volume past half.
  Is this normal or might be my unit defective?


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





pierg75 said:


> Hi, I just got my BH and after few hours of testing, I'm getting a very disturbing noise especially in the right channel.
> It's getting more and more present if I increase the volume past half.
> Is this normal or might be my unit defective?


 
   
   Which output are you using? I've found that output 1 is too much power for my AD900x (38ohm) while output 2 allows me to use most of the volume pot without any problems.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pierg75 said:


> Hi, I just got my BH and after few hours of testing, I'm getting a very disturbing noise especially in the right channel.
> It's getting more and more present if I increase the volume past half.
> Is this normal or might be my unit defective?




What headphone / IEM are you running?

Can you please try another IEM or headphone and see if the noise still occurs. (I know it sounds strange)


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





pierg75 said:


> Hi, I just got my BH and after few hours of testing, I'm getting a very disturbing noise especially in the right channel.
> It's getting more and more present if I increase the volume past half.
> Is this normal or might be my unit defective?


 
  Exactly like my experience. It's very odd as it seems to be related to the internals picking up EMI or something - it happens randomly and might not happen for a few days and then occur again. It's not related to the output used or the headphones used. The BH is dead silent with USB DACs though, so it's safe to say that my BH has been grounded and stationed as a desktop amp for now.


----------



## pierg75

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Which output are you using? I've found that output 1 is too much power for my AD900x (38ohm) while output 2 allows me to use most of the volume pot without any problems.


 
   
  I've tried with both 1 and 2 output. The first one has more noise, but I can still hear it in the second one.
  I'm using the AKG K550 at home and the Koss DJ100 at work.
  I'm using the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC and FLAC as source.
   
  BTW removing the amp and just using the DAC I can hear no noises at all.


----------



## H20Fidelity

pierg75 said:


> I'm using the AKG K550 at home and the Koss DJ100 at work.
> I'm using the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC and FLAC as source.




Well it's not what I was thinking.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





pierg75 said:


> I've tried with both 1 and 2 output. The first one has more noise, but I can still hear it in the second one.
> I'm using the AKG K550 at home and the Koss DJ100 at work.
> I'm using the HiFimeDIY Sabre DAC and FLAC as source.
> 
> BTW removing the amp and just using the DAC I can hear no noises at all.


 
  Well, I just tested it with a Fiio E7 and the ELE DAC and it was dead silent but I guess it could happen in the future. I'll get my Hifimediy DAC today or tomorrow and report back on the synergy and if the BH is acting up again.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Exactly like my experience. It's very odd as it seems to be related to the internals picking up EMI or something - it happens randomly and might not happen for a few days and then occur again. It's not related to the output used or the headphones used. The BH is dead silent with USB DACs though, so it's safe to say that my BH has been grounded and stationed as a desktop amp for now.


 
   
  I've been carrying it around with me since the day I got it and not having any weird noises whatsoever. Even though I carry it close to my mobile phone as well.
   
  It's possible you two have defective units.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I've been carrying it around with me since the day I got it and not having any weird noises whatsoever. Even though I carry it close to my mobile phone as well.
> 
> It's possible you two have defective units.


 
  It'a not picking up EMI from outside but it's probably carried through the cable from the source as my two phones are sitting next to the BH while connected to the ELE and it's still dead silent.


----------



## pierg75

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I've been carrying it around with me since the day I got it and not having any weird noises whatsoever. Even though I carry it close to my mobile phone as well.
> 
> It's possible you two have defective units.


 
   
  My usual luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I'll contact the vendor and check what we could do.
   
  Thanks everybody


----------



## Gintaras

Pierg, this is weird, you right to contact your vendor, if i would be you i would ask to exchange the amp (fixing takes longer and results not always best). i see no point in keeping faulty new equipment unless this is dirt cheap and not worth your postal charges. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  yep, my BH gladly is dead silent, no hiss no noise... perhaps i was lucky.
   
  [size=10pt]@Kova - man, why you do not send your amp back for exchanging is beyond my understanding. i would not bother with any product which does not work as advertised. i also believe Pollychen will gladly assist you on this. i remember purhcasing some good relatively expensive valves for my amplifier from Hong Kong ... two sets were malfunction and i sent them back at no cost and got new sets. i find HK merchants very kind and great to deal with, they can be very helpful. i was always happy with treatment from them.[/size]


----------



## Gintaras

[size=10pt]-[/size]


----------



## Techno Kid

I've never had any noticeable background noise from any IEM I've used on Output 1 and I tried Output 2 once and it did hiss quite a bit but if its 75 ohms I see why.


----------



## brunk

kova4a said:


> It'a not picking up EMI from outside but it's probably carried through the cable from the source as my two phones are sitting next to the BH while connected to the ELE and it's still dead silent.


The ELE may not have galvanic isolation from the PC, especially because its so cheap. This will cause the dirty power from the PC be able to creep into your signal chain causing the noise you describe.


----------



## brunk

techno kid said:


> I've never had any noticeable background noise from any IEM I've used on Output 1 and I tried Output 2 once and it did hiss quite a bit but if its 75 ohms I see why.


Features:

1. professionally designed low-impedance headphones special batteries in portable amp, smaller than a credit card (aluminum case projection), the thickness of a 9-type aluminum alloy pot limit;
*2. dual output headphone jack, OUT2 with a high-quality PtoB impedance line, listening to music for 2 people;*
3. with the gain selector switch, to adapt to a wider range;
4. dive + low frequency sound field expansion of special compensation to make up the majority of less than headphones, sound is more perfect;
5. imported high quality fever potential, selection of matching left and right balance, ensure the sound quality;
6. using large-capacity high performance lithium polymer battery with charge and discharge protection;
7. Built-in smart charging circuit voltage will not overcharge, can listen to music while charging;
8. all tantalum capacitors + red WIMA coupling enthusiast, isolated power supply design, the sound is more pure;
9. Maximum output power: 300mW +300 mW;
10. headphone adapter Impedance: 8-300Ω;
11.THD + N: <0.001%;
12. Frequency response :10-100kHz / 1dB;
13. Long life time: about 80 hours;
14. Pocket size, Size: 76 * 57 * 13mm (aluminum housing);
15. Weight (including batteries): 100g;
16. Charging Power Interface: 5V0.5A DC, Universal miniUSB interface.
17.signal noise ratio :110dB

Again in regards to output 2 being the P-->B circuit means its made for the etymotic ER-4P that turns it into the ER-4B which needs a 75ohm resistor, therefore im coming to the conclusion that its output impedance is 75ohms.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Output2 works very strangely with Hybird IEM's. It boosts the bass and smooths out the mid range among other things. Yet a BA like klipsch x10 will react I'n an oppisite fashion. Bass settles and mid range becomes clearer or slightly brighter. Strange circuit.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





brunk said:


> The ELE may not have galvanic isolation from the PC, especially because its so cheap. This will cause the dirty power from the PC be able to creep into your signal chain causing the noise you describe.


 
  I have zero issues with the ELE DAC - the weird noises (mostly in the right channel happened twice with both my Asus Xonar DGX and DSX and once with my C3. It's weird because as I said it may work fine for 40 hours straight and then happen and can't stop and then the next day it's fine again. And frankly after all the issues with the customs and the money I paid I really don't want to bother returning it and waiting a month or two to get it back fixed or a new one that may still have the same issues as due to the nature of the problem pollychen can test it and it still can be the same on random occasions. Anyway, it is fine with USB DACs and I haven't had the same issue. Also, I got my Hifimediy Sabre DAC few hours ago and I have no issues with it so far - the treble gets a little bit hot but damn the clarity of the combo with the BH is on another level.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, since replacement must come at no cost for you i wonder why you would not try? if i would be you i would and waiting a few weeks to get fine product makes sense to me.
   
  H20, interesting findings about output 2. i tried this once but my EB50 did not sound good with it ... however i do not remember noise or hiss issues with it... will try it again out of curiousity.
   
  i also do not see a big problem to exchange a 90$ amp if there is no additional cost involved. paying postal one way won't be overly expensive. from my experience sending from Austria to HK with insurance cost me 15 euros and Austria is by far not the cheapest country especially in what concerns services is one of most expensive one.
   
   
  H20, i see you again changed your conclusive signature to Ck4+, so where is Rocoo BA now?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, since replacement must come at no cost for you i wonder why you would not try? if i would be you i would and waiting a few weeks to get fine product makes sense to me.
> 
> H20, interesting findings about output 2. i tried this once but my EB50 did not sound good with it ... however i do not remember noise or hiss issues with it... will try it again out of curiousity.
> 
> i also do not see a big problem to exchange a 90$ amp if there is no additional cost involved. paying postal one way won't be overly expensive. from my experience sending from Austria to HK with insurance cost me 15 euros and Austria is by far not the cheapest country especially in what concerns services is one of most expensive one.


 
  Well, it's just a PITA. It already cost me close to $160 and I'll have to pay like 15 bucks for shipping then wait a few weeks to arrive to pollychen. Then wait some more to get it shipped back fixed or replaced. Then wait 3-4 weeks to arrive to me might be even double that time as China Post is super slow and my latest experience with it has been clocking at around 50 days for all of the stuff I ordered. And then probably try to explain at the customs if they hold the package again that I've already paid taxes and deal with more BS. It's just too much work and waiting for something that doesn't even have particularly good synergy with my portable sources or my iems. I'll keep it as it is - paired with the Sabre DAC as I like the combo and have no issues with it and probably get a higher-end portable amp some time in the future.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

I do prefer the Out 2 myself as I think it tames some of the music to my liking, I would even use out 2 with higher gain then out 1 on lower gain. I am charging it for the first time and only because I have a flight coming up and don't want it to die, not like it actually ran out of battery, it was still going.


----------



## kova4a

Btw, I've been testing all my iems with the BH and Sabre DAC combo and the difference to the C3+BH is night and day - it's not even fair comparing them. That's just proving my point that the C3 and the BH don't have good synergy and the BH needs a powerful source to shine and turns out that the weak link was the synergy between the two and not the synergy between my headphones and the BH. And as I won't be changing the C3 as my DAP on the go, it's safe to say that it just wasn't meant to be my new portable amp and instead will be stationed permanently as my desktop amp.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





brunk said:


> Features:
> 
> 1. professionally designed low-impedance headphones special batteries in portable amp, smaller than a credit card (aluminum case projection), the thickness of a 9-type aluminum alloy pot limit;
> *2. dual output headphone jack, OUT2 with a high-quality PtoB impedance line, listening to music for 2 people;*
> ...


 
   
  Yeah I totally forgot about that, I remember you pointing that out awhile back.


----------



## Techno Kid

On Output 2 the e-Q5 get super bright to where it goes sibilant and the bass is much more toned down.  I don't see how if it gets the e-Q5 that bright someone could listen to the Ety ER-4 through that, I would think it would destroy your ears after awhile.


----------



## brunk

techno kid said:


> On Output 2 the e-Q5 get super bright to where it goes sibilant and the bass is much more toned down.  I don't see how if it gets the e-Q5 that bright someone could listen to the Ety ER-4 through that, I would think it would destroy your ears after awhile.


 Yeah, when you plug a low impedance headphone into a high impedance output, the treble region sky rockets on the frequency response graph. Always follow the 1/8 impedance rule for best compatibility. For example, a 2 ohm output, the lowest recommended headphone would be 16 ohms.

No, the Ety ER-4P in output 2 sounds absolutely amazing, it makes the P version sound veiled.


----------



## Techno Kid

The ER-4 is one IEM I haven't tried that I've always wanted to hear so I'm going to have to get a pair sometime.


----------



## brunk

techno kid said:


> The ER-4 is one IEM I haven't tried that I've always wanted to hear so I'm going to have to get a pair sometime.


 The ER-4 has been relevant for over a decade, you won't regret it.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> Kova, since replacement must come at no cost for you i wonder why you would not try? if i would be you i would and waiting a few weeks to get fine product makes sense to me.
> 
> H20, interesting findings about output 2. i tried this once but my EB50 did not sound good with it ... however i do not remember noise or hiss issues with it... will try it again out of curiousity.
> 
> ...




Gintaras, if you were to follow my signature as a purchase guideline this hobby for you would become very expensive. Meaning it's always changing, could be weekly, monthly, which ever set up I'm getting the most from at that time.. I've told you the CK4 cannot be beaten when amped from the line out.

Btw, you're going to love your RDB+ V1 they have really grown on me, but the cable will play an important role in your synergy.




techno kid said:


> On Output 2 the e-Q5 get super bright to where it goes sibilant and the bass is much more toned down.  I don't see how if it gets the e-Q5 that bright someone could listen to the Ety ER-4 through that, I would think it would destroy your ears after awhile.




Almost reaches H-100 brightness levels.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


>





> Almost reaches H-100 brightness levels.


 
   
  It really does and I can't have that awful noise coming from such a wonderful sounding IEM but at least the mids didn't sound like a 1920's AM radio.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> Yeah that to.
> 
> Why are you thinking of selling them if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> They really do sound awesome and the more I listen to them and then go back and listen to the SM3 (before I mail them to the guy that bought them) I always come out liking the sound quality and signature of the e-Q5 over the SM3.  I can honestly say that I didn't expect the e-Q5 to equal and even surpass the SM3 in sound quality at times.


 
   
  I really don't use them enough mate and want them to go to a good home.
   
  Plus, I'm pretty sure that I prefer micro-driver IEMs now like the Yamaha EPH-100 and ATH CKN70. Mainly for their speed, accuracy and resolution.
   
  Will be putting up my e-Q5 for sale on Head-Fi today.


----------



## Gintaras

H20, yes, i am not going follow you in this as that involves too many in and out trades for which i have no time.
  however one idea i am toying is purchasing AK100 + T1 )))))))))))))
  people praise T1 a lot and this is not overly expensive like The International or Pico Slim or Predator.
   
  yes, i still wait for my RDB+, takes time from manufacturer, i am sure to love them and when have them will share my impression. i hope RDB+ will be a final stop for me.
   
  as for CK4+ as much as i wish to buy it i found too many quality issues people write about in various forums. so i gladly use C3 which i find to be worth every penny. Rocoo isa  nice player but not cheap and AK100 seems to be a nicer one and amped should have no issues with IEMs. sure AK100 is more expensive but paying once is better than paying twice and Rocoo lacks some features and UI friendliness.
   
  in the end i believe C3 + BH is a great combo... problem is this nice combo made me even more curious and as you know curiousity killed a cat... in my case the cat is my wallet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  NB: never could understand why Kova says C3 lacks synergy with BH, but when i have more gadgets to play around perhaps i can see if he was right or not. until now my C3+BH+EB50 is all great sounding that i hardly can wish more for this money.


----------



## Techno Kid

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I really don't use them enough mate and want them to go to a good home.
> 
> Plus, I'm pretty sure that I prefer micro-driver IEMs now like the Yamaha EPH-100 and ATH CKN70. Mainly for their speed, accuracy and resolution.
> 
> Will be putting up my e-Q5 for sale on Head-Fi today.


 
   
  What you mentioned about the speed, accuracy and resolution is exactly what I get from the e-Q5, I liked the EPH-100 but it sounded a bit subdued and the highs had a metallic tinge to them.  We all have are preferences though and I almost bought a pair of the AT CKN70 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Gintaras

i just tried both outputs on my BH... one word WoW...
   
  first i compared hissing out1 vs. out2.
   
  in my BH out2 was cleaner even with high gain ... and with gain off out2 was dead silent at half volume and only minor hissing at full volume
   
  out1 hissing clearly audible with high gain, with gain Off hissing is less audible but still there.
   
  to me it appears out2 is cleaner compared ot out1.
   
  soundwise, i found out2 most clean and nice sounding when Gain, LF and SF buttons are switched OFF.
  sound is neutral and well layered but is somehow bit clinical or mechanical if you like.
  i did not like Gain button engaged in out2.
   
  out1 was more pleasing to my ear with Gain button engaged and LF On... as concerns SF it boils down to personal taste and type of music you listening. some people like SF On all the time.
   
  out2 with disengaged Gain button is more refined and neutral, but is more pleasing when both SF and LF remain engaged (On)
   
  funny, after listening to BH for several weeks i now begin to discover some new approach to listening and re-discover out2 which is not bad at all, actually for some people this might be even better sounding than out1, depends on IEMs or phones you using.


----------



## pngwn

gintaras said:


> i just tried both outputs on my BH... one word WoW...
> 
> first i compared hissing out1 vs. out2.
> 
> ...




This is pretty much my experience with the BH, too. Hardly ever use out1, just out2 for the reasons you mentioned. I'm not as in love with the SF switch anymore, but LF tends to be on on mine.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> i just tried both outputs on my BH... one word WoW...
> 
> first i compared hissing out1 vs. out2.
> 
> ...


 
  Ditto here!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





techno kid said:


> What you mentioned about the speed, accuracy and resolution is exactly what I get from the e-Q5, I liked the EPH-100 but it sounded a bit subdued and the highs had a metallic tinge to them.  We all have are preferences though and I almost bought a pair of the AT CKN70 2 weeks ago.


 
   
  Hmm... I find them slow at times tho mate.
   
  Like I said they really dont get enough use with me, especially for the price that I paid for them. So I want them to go to a good home.
   
  Btw, I know what you mean about Yamaha's top end sounding a little metally. I dont really mind that though, to my ears it just adds a little crispness to the treble at times.
   
  I really have fallen in love with the Yams. Hence why I wanna continue down the micro-driver road.
   
  My next purchase will most likely be the ATH CKN70s, people seem to be loving them.


----------



## Techno Kid

Well the C&C BH works great with the HE-400 and has plenty of power to make the headphones shine.  The HE-400 sound absolutely amazing and if you have never heard a good set of headphones like me your missing out because no IEM I've heard has the over all quality that these do.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

techno kid said:


> Well the C&C BH works great with the HE-400 and has plenty of power to make the headphones shine.  The HE-400 sound absolutely amazing and if you have never heard a good set of headphones like me your missing out because no IEM I've heard has the over all quality that these do.




Damn you!! You know you are punishing my wallet. Haven't tried headphones yet but I know I am going to have to pull the trigger soon, how did you decide on these?


----------



## Kamakahah

I know someone mentioned ordering a BH to California. I'm curious how long it took to arrive if ordered from Pollychen. More interested in west coast timing than east.


----------



## pngwn

I live in Nevada and my BH only took about a week to arrive from pollychen


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> I live in Nevada and my BH only took about a week to arrive from pollychen


 
   
  Thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Gintaras

BH out1 vs. out2
   
  after some more listen here my conclusions:
   
  out1 - best in high gain mode with LF engaged, SF either on or off depending on music genre or quality of recording. overall pleasingly spacious and warm sound but the output is a bit dirty and there is some loss of fine detail. casual listener perhaps will prefer this output still for most of his or her music. pleasing result and more easy listening here.
   
  out2 - best in normal gain mode (high mode off), both LF and SF engaged (on). clean and very transparent, nearly analytical. overall pleasing neutral sounding and clean output but less enveloping and lacks a bit in bass and bass attack. this output will be fine for people coming from analytical type of listening who crave for very detailed sound. pleasing detail rich and neutral sound but can be fatiguing in long listening sessions.
   
  BH is fine amp which offers nice flexibility and perhaps would suit various types of IEMs, you just need to experiment a bit with outputs before deciding which one is yours. It is a very good amp for its moderate asking price.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H20, yes, i am not going follow you in this as that involves too many in and out trades for which i have no time.
> however one idea i am toying is purchasing AK100 + T1 )))))))))))))
> people praise T1 a lot and this is not overly expensive like The International or Pico Slim or Predator.
> 
> ...




Well, I hope you find a source that agree's with you.

I'm pretty much done I think, I'll continue using the CK4 / BH combo and stick with what I know works, I really don't want to indulge to much further on sources because I'm running out of options in my budget. I do like the C3 whether it be amped or by itself like your friend that created the thread. and others in the C3 thread. 

Everything else I've tried from the list of sources in my profile cannot top the rig I have, and I'm tired of trying to upgrade it only to find I'm side or downgrading (HM-601 for example) I mean lets face it, there's not that many portable high end / mid teir audiophile DAP's, and most of them have problems, then we have an over flooding of IEMs out weighing them. The Rocco is a nice player, surely does things CK4 does not though I'm leaning more towards the BH / CK4 rig. 

RDB+ V1 will need something stronger then C3 /BH combo to fully shine so it's best you look into upgrading, I say this because there's a big difference, and I've heard those between the CK4 / C3, but in other ways they sound decent just from C3 alone without any amping. You will need to upgrade that cable though to silver plated and tips are very important. I'm having best results with Sony Hyrbids atm. The stage and separation is going to blow you away.


----------



## Gintaras

thanks H20 for useful information, will take look.
   
  actually i am less worry about source because C3 does great job but i plan adding some amps including famous T1. i am also on lookout for impressions about Portaphile 627X and Pico Slim. what i see that some reviewers simply rated T1 as reference amp which is pretty serious claim indeed. you do not call gear to be reference quality unless this truly excels in all sonic areas. 
   
  as for source what draws me to Ak100 is optical output which can be used direct into external DAC having optical in. i still did not figure out how this can help but hope to find some nice portable little DAC with optical in.
   
  so at the time being happily listening to my combo and waiting for my RDB+ with some other nice goodies to arrive soon. will share impressions when have them.
   
  for me C3+BH+EB50 is simply amazing combo for sane money so i will see if this can be beaten by some nicer but more expensive gear. first on test will be RDB+ vs. EB50  i know you smiling because EB50 is single BA but listen and read what some audiophiles wrote about EB50 comparing them to some more expensive triple BA IEMs...i think not hearing EB50 it is impossible to imagine how neutral and coherent these little alucans are!!! so lets see how magical EB50 will hold against all mighty RDB+ )))))
   
  and when i say beaten i surely compare sound per buck paid... so i will take into account price differences. 
   
  yes, my RDB+ will come with better cable indeed, no stock cable


----------



## H20Fidelity

Trust me mate, if you want to get the most out of something like RDB+ V1 you will need to upgrade the source, (and the cable) no two ways about it. You just won't milk them for what they're worth with the C3, you're limiting the possible detail and soundstage they can reproduce. It's like taking them from sounding like a 7.5/10 to a clear 9.9/10 just between changing out the C3. So I wouldn't be putting it off, the BH is more than capable long as it's fed correctly, but the C3 has limitations and those will clearly show because RDB+ V1 will reveal those limits.

It's like putting a rev limiter on them, you need to open the flood gates.

Less focus on amps, more on a good source.


----------



## Gintaras

do not worry H20, for testing RDB+ i can always borrow Cambridge Audio amplifier of my daughter which has phone amplifier built into it and if i am not happy still i can always call my high-end merchant to bring me home some equip for testing... so do not worry, i can give RDB+ a crazy run with very top sources :-D
   
  seriously this is why i am toying with the idea of adding Ak100 or Rwak100 
   
  but i believe C3 will be able to show something while i trust you that a better DAP will make them sound better, but that's not to say C3 is bad DAP i assume, yeah?
   
  as regards source vs. amp i believe both important. actually in musical rigs there is not anything that would be not important, even cables are important. so i believe both DAP and amp will be as important as good IEMs. BUT.... it's all about finding synergy which will sound right to you.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Don't get me wrong, they sound mighty fine from the C3 and I miss my baby Colorfly dearly since sending it on loan, but it's like only having a tap half switched on, water flow isn't allowed to release freely, and once you know it isn't... 

You begin pulling some of these...




Because you know it can sound like... 




And if it wasn't for the mighty BH amp none of those fireworks would be possible, because CK4 sounds pretty average unless you amp using the line out. So kudos to the little 80 hour champion. (and the LF switch)


----------



## Gintaras

H20 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 thanks for nice graphical explanation.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, I don't want to confuse the members either. For a $150 - $200 IEM, there's not as much benefit upgrading the source, like I was just preaching to you, but when you start tinkering with $500+ earphones like RDB+ V1, 1plus2, FitEar To Go 334, the source matters much more imo.


----------



## Gintaras

H20, perfectly in agreement on this.


----------



## oneoseven

Received my c&c bh yesterday as well as my new xba-30s.. I really was not expecting it to be as small as it is.. Perfect size.. At first I wasn't too impressed with the bh and was considering selling it off but then I turned on the LF and it came alive.. The synergy between the 30's and this amp is just perfection.. Strong bass clear detailed mids and perfectly smooth highs as well as a ridiculous large sound stage both up/down and left/right.. I'm in love currently =)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

oneoseven said:


> Received my c&c bh yesterday as well as my new xba-30s.. I really was not expecting it to be as small as it is.. Perfect size.. At first I wasn't too impressed with the bh and was considering selling it off but then I turned on the LF and it came alive.. The synergy between the 30's and this amp is just perfection.. Strong bass clear detailed mids and perfectly smooth highs as well as a ridiculous large sound stage both up/down and left/right.. I'm in love currently =)




Another one bites the amazing BH dust!


----------



## pngwn

lifted andreas said:


> oneoseven said:
> 
> 
> > Received my c&c bh yesterday as well as my new xba-30s.. I really was not expecting it to be as small as it is.. Perfect size.. At first I wasn't too impressed with the bh and was considering selling it off but then I turned on the LF and it came alive.. The synergy between the 30's and this amp is just perfection.. Strong bass clear detailed mids and perfectly smooth highs as well as a ridiculous large sound stage both up/down and left/right.. I'm in love currently =)
> ...




 RIP oneoseven


----------



## Kamakahah

Hmm...BH is 2 miles away. Will be delivered today; hopefully it will arrive in the next 3 hours. *teehee* exited. Wish my CKN-70s were here to see how they pair. Plenty of other stuff to test them on though.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Well, I hope you find a source that agree's with you.
> 
> I'm pretty much done I think, I'll continue using the CK4 / BH combo and stick with what I know works, I really don't want to indulge to much further on sources because I'm running out of options in my budget. I do like the C3 whether it be amped or by itself like your friend that created the thread. and others in the C3 thread.
> 
> ...


How would u stack an ipod 5.5 or iPod touch 4 both using LOD against the c3 or c4? The 5.5 sounds amazing on the bh but I haven't tryed the itouch4 on it yet


----------



## Kamakahah

Well the C&C BH arrived today. Don't have a lot of time today to A/B. Have a few initial impressions/concerns after 15 minutes. 
   
  Things I noticed that are odd:
  1. SF switch doesn't seem to work on output 2. It does however do 'something' on output 1. I tested this by listening to a steady note for any change and tohear the actual electrical switch over you can hear when normally flipping switches mid note.
  2. The volume pot is smooth turning until about 7 o'clock on the dial, then becomes quite difficult to turn until it reaches 12 o'clock. Could be poor assembly or just machined slightly off. 
  3. The jacks are a bit 'loose' as mentioned in the first post, but nothing I'd worry about.
  4. I got a weird orange rubbery fish (toy?) in my package
   
  What I like so far:
  1. It's size. It's so small compared to what I had in my mind, even after seeing the pictures.
  2. The build. Feels solid with a good heft like a little tank.
  3. It can juice up my Mad Dogs w/ Alpha Pads. Still have to mess around with low/high gain and the different outputs on the MDs. I just tried out 1 with high gain. Quality yet to be determined.
  4. I got a weird orange rubbery fish (toy?) in my package


----------



## Gintaras

fish is byproduct and waste 
   
  seriously fish is kinda designed for IEM cable binding to reduce microphonic effects... if my English is enough to explain its functionality.
   
  switches can be tricky. i find SF works well on both out1 and out2 however when engaged sonic changes might be not immediately apparent. it affects highs and stage presence however sometimes i find it also adds bit harshness to high timbres. i like SF and LF both On in out2 while high gain is put Off. in out1 i prefer high gain with LF on and SF off... do not ask me why, my ears just like it this way.
   
  enjoy it mate ))


----------



## Apo0th3karY

I find that the the SF switch doesn't have that great of an effect with GC on. Otherwise, the SF switch is pretty awesome no matter which output I use.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> How would u stack an ipod 5.5 or iPod touch 4 both using LOD against the c3 or c*k*4? The 5.5 sounds amazing on the bh but I haven't tryed the itouch4 on it yet




Not very good. :tongue_smile:

Sorry, I do not class ipods as audiophile players. They're stuck somewhere in the early / mid 2000's, where mini disc players actually had better sound quality IMO. I am not a fan of Apple devices for audio playback period, I also find it frustrating that Apple have set the standard of mainstream sound quality to every day consumer so low yet people accept it, yet again a $30 Sansa Clip+ can _almost _rival their $300+ devices. 

When you add the amp, you can achieve decent results but still the Colorfly's pull away rather quickly. The CK4 is just not comparable to Apple devices, nore any Cowon player I have tried. It's a different world of clarity, soundstage, separation, detailing levels. I can pull out my Sony Mini Disc MZ-R501 and put any Apple device in my inventory I have here to shame, to me that is not right, that is not acceptable, that a 15 year old mini disc player can put down an ipod touch, ipod Nano etc in this day and age IMO.

Sorry, but you asked, and that's the way I feel, regardless of their LOD function and rockbox add ons. I haven't tried the 4th gen touches yet and some people assure me they're different, but I will need hear such a thing first to change my opinion.


----------



## Leonarfd

Apple in the whole is not a good company, way to often they make their products behind the rest of the world in technology and advertise it as a revolution and step in technology. As it is today they are slowing technology due trying to own the market, if it were up to me they should be blown of the world. 

Had a problem with my wife's IPhone and she had to send it to repair inside the 2 year warranty. They did not accept to repair it since we had not taken care of the packing paper outside the package it was shipped in. We had the receipt from inside the box and the online receipt. But no they did not accept, this was loophole Apple uses to earn extra money as they know ppl while throw it away and they can not use the warranty then. 

Anyway enough of a rant of apple I could go on and on. This is an thread about over loving C&c BH, all hail the supreme mini amp.


----------



## sofastreamer

i listen to very low volume normally, what about channel balance at low output on this amp?


----------



## mpawluk91

Damn lol u guys are right tho cause I got a sansa clip and its a beast, I love the user interface on apple products. I've discovered that the bh and the 5.5 match up much better than the itouch cause the 5.5 is warmer and the bh is cold. I will have to see what the arrow 4g does to the itouch when it gets here


----------



## Gintaras

sofa, no channel balance as far as i know (if you mean that) but i hadn't any problem which would make me want balance knob. my BH sample is fairly accurate with channels even at low volumes.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I agree, there is very little imbalance at lower volumes, I was going to mention so in the review. Just a fraction when you first turn the dial which disappears quickly. C&C did a good job there.


----------



## Leonarfd

Only gripe I have is the jacks not being tight, might open it and change them.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> RIP oneoseven


 
   
  He'll live once he turns that SF switch on lol


----------



## oneoseven

Is there a recommended specific 3.5 to 3.5 upgrade that people are doing or is the interconnect that comes with the BH the best option for under ~20? I don't have the option of an LOD


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> Is there a recommended specific 3.5 to 3.5 upgrade that people are doing or is the interconnect that comes with the BH the best option for under ~20? I don't have the option of an LOD


 
   
  I asked the same, there were a few links in response. You can find them here in the thread maybe 10 pages back. Links were to cables on ebay, one of which was $20: Here . Some people went with copper, others SPC. I decided to get one custom from btg-audio.com for about $33. I would have went with the 20$ one on ebay but I saw it in a few setups and it was massive. I wanted something a little lower profile.


----------



## oneoseven

Awesome.. Sorry I had looked through a few pages and hadn't seen anything.. I appreciate the response =)


----------



## oneoseven

I'm so conflicted.. The xba's sound noticeably better with the BH in use rather than just out of my source.. But I really dislike carrying around a portable amp.. This is the same dilemma I had with the E11 except the sound quality between the two isn't really comparable.. The BH is much better.. So I'm going in between selling it off and keeping it and dealing with the extra piece in my setup.. Man does this thing sound good lol


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





oneoseven said:


> I'm so conflicted.. The xba's sound noticeably better with the BH in use rather than just out of my source.. But I really dislike carrying around a portable amp.. This is the same dilemma I had with the E11 except the sound quality between the two isn't really comparable.. The BH is much better.. So I'm going in between selling it off and keeping it and dealing with the extra piece in my setup.. Man does this thing sound good lol


 
   
  Think I'll be selling my E11 too.
   
  BH is just better on all accounts!


----------



## pablobaluba

Just picked up my BH unit.
  Short remarks after only 2 min. of testing.
  Out 1 is much louder than Out 2.
  Swtiching SF on/off makes no difference (is it normal?). Other 2 switches work fine.
  Noticable improvement of bass connected to the C3.
   
  I'll write more when I get back from work.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





pablobaluba said:


> Just picked up my BH unit.
> Short remarks after only 2 min. of testing.
> Out 1 is much louder than Out 2.
> *Swtiching SF on/off makes no difference (is it normal?)*. Other 2 switches work fine.
> ...


 
  From what I noticed, it makes the sound stage from wider to smaller. So, for me, when the SF is switched off, the sound is normal (has distance between the sound and your ears), and when it's switched on, the sound feels much closer. No change in audio is detected for me, but that may change depending on the listener.


----------



## JosephKim

Anyone who bought from szclever88 on ebay receive theirs? Any problems?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> From what I noticed, it makes the sound stage from wider to smaller. So, for me, when the SF is switched off, the sound is normal (has distance between the sound and your ears), and when it's switched on, the sound feels much closer. No change in audio is detected for me, but that may change depending on the listener.


 
   
  Its only really noticeable with certain types of music, Psy-Trance... Dubstep for example.
   
  On some genres it even sounds like you just turned on SRS WOW effect in media player.


----------



## pablobaluba

Just got home.
  Wow...the bass on this one is quite amazing...I'm not a real bass head, but slightly bass oriented and I can't imagine someone needing more bass than this. Seriously, my AKG K518 are shaking at a slightly higher volume. I'm impressed....no distorsion at all.
  Still have to test the C3...I'm undecided now between the Jazz or Normal EQ. Still....for SF on, I can barely feel any difference, but GC and LF is a must ON.
  Thanks to H20 for this great purchase advice! I also got my SMSL silver cable. I willl really start enjoying all my music again! I'll come back with more opinions when I will have, but I was looking to improve the C3's bass and I really feel that. I never thought headphones can start shaking on your head.
  Also i have to decide on 40 vol. on C3 and use the amp volume vs max amp volume vs switching C3's one. Maybe keeping amp at max. and C3 at 25 will use more of the amps capabilities...?


----------



## RatFarm

Got got my C&C BH today. The SF switch doesn't seem to make any difference. I have a iPod Classic connected via a LOD cable. Does the SF switch work connected that way?


----------



## pngwn

The SF switch works regardless of whether your device is connected by interconnect or LOD. What headphones/IEMs are you using? That may make a difference and explain why you can't hear much of a change. The SF switch widens the soundstage a bit and slightly boosts treble. The subtleness of the effect might be lost on certain 'phones.


----------



## kova4a

Time to update the thread's title - my BH is on for more than 85 hours now.


----------



## kkfan

Has anyone tried the BH with ATH-M50 headphones? I want to buy this combination and was wondering how they'd pair.

And, thanks H2O for bringing this amp to our attention.


----------



## Kamakahah

kkfan said:


> Has anyone tried the BH with ATH-M50 headphones? I want to buy this combination and was wondering how they'd pair.
> 
> And, thanks H2O for bringing this amp to our attention.




I own them both. I'll give it a whirl and post tomorrow.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

kova4a said:


> Time to update the thread's title - my BH is on for more than 85 hours now.




Same here! 

Amazing, considering I didin't even charge it when I got it lol


----------



## Gintaras

yes, BH has perpetual battery, i stopped counting in hours, rather count in weeks now


----------



## kkfan

kamakahah said:


> kkfan said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried the BH with ATH-M50 headphones? I want to buy this combination and was wondering how they'd pair.
> ...




That would be a great help. Looking forward to your views.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## canikickit1

What are the output impedances of the two jacks?


----------



## mpawluk91

It's official the bh stands RIGHT UP next to my arrow 4g,
Swear to god. I'll answer questions as fast as my crazy life lets me


----------



## kova4a

OK, so my BH finally died after around 95 hours. The funny thing is that it wasn't even charged to start with - I charged it for an hour after it previously ran out of juice and it lasted around 100 hours. I'm impressed


----------



## Bill-P

Quote: 





kkfan said:


> Has anyone tried the BH with ATH-M50 headphones? I want to buy this combination and was wondering how they'd pair.
> 
> And, thanks H2O for bringing this amp to our attention.


 
   
  It's a perfect fit for the M50. It gives the M50 more space, and makes the headphone a lot cleaner.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> OK, so my BH finally died after around 95 hours. The funny thing is that it wasn't even charged to start with - I charged it for an hour after it previously ran out of juice and it lasted around 100 hours. I'm impressed


 
   
  Those BH amps are *freakish* man! Come to think of it, all of you guys with the BH amps are *freakish*!
   
  Ha just trollin'. I am jealous of those kind of hours though!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Those BH amps are *freakish* man! Come to think of it, all of you guys with the BH amps are *freakish*!
> 
> Ha just trollin'. I am jealous of those kind of hours though!


 
  well, I'm pretty sure it would have lasted above 100 hours with ease if it was fully charged although together with the hifimediy DAC it's mostly on low gain and 7 o'clock on the volume pot


----------



## mpawluk91

Mine has been goin for a straight month with a 2 hour charge, and come to think if it so it my ipod 5.5 since the new battery and cf card


----------



## kkfan

Kamakahah,

Any luck pairing the BH with *ATH-M50*?

Don't mean to bother you. Just getting impatient. 

Thanks again.


----------



## kkfan

bill-p said:


> It's a perfect fit for the M50. It gives the M50 more space, and makes the headphone a lot cleaner.




Hey!

Thanks for that feedback, Bill. I made the previous post for Kamakahah before reading your reply.

Much appreciated. Guess I'm gonna buy me this combo.

Any advice on a *SPECIFIC* LOD model I should buy for this combo?

Thanks!


----------



## mawoca

Does anyone think that the C&C BH would pair well with a pair of Grado SR60i's and a Rockbox'd iPod Video 5.5? Yes I realize the Grados do just fine without an amp but I'm using an E11 right now between the iPod and the SR60's and the E11 and I love the extra detail the E11 brings out and the nice bass kick my headphones need, but the mids get pushed back just a little too much for my liking. I'm going to upgrade to a higher tier Grado or Alessandro in the near future or maybe even a custom Magnum build.
   
  I also discovered that my E11 has a slight channel imbalance leaning to the left which bugs me to no end. So I was considering trying a CMoyBB until I started reading this thread and the E11 comparisons. So, what do you guys think about the C&C BH with my current/future setup? It wouldn't be too harsh, would it?


----------



## mpawluk91

Ok so here's my comparison between the c&c bh and the headstage arrow 4g. The song I'm using is Change (In the House of Flies) by the deftones, the file type is 256 aac iTunes bought. This test is done on both the ipod 5.5 flat eq and the iPod touch 4g flat eq and both using LOD, also the bh has LF on SF off and is on out 1 the arrow is on bass 1 and all other switches off. Volume 75% on both using Logitech UE 6000 closed headphones




First the bh : the acoustic guitar in the into is very pleasant and chill, and the the bass guitar hits hard and full sounding and present. Soft vocals from chino Moreno sound mega detailed, you can really hear every little crack in the voice. Background effects and voices sound very open and noticeable (one of my favorites things about the bh). Electric guitar kicks in loud with lots of treble and percussion from the drums while the bass line and louder but clear vocals continue, it executes instrumental separation pretty damn good but it's a little on the treble side

Now the arrow 4g: the acoustic guitar is very balanced and true sounding, the bass guitar slams into the intro with authority and very good control, nice rich sound. Then the soft vocals come in and have very good definition and calm. The background voices and effects are spot on but not as lovable as the bh. Electric guitar steals it big time with warmth and the vocals get louder and have meaning while sounding intentionally cold, the drums sound balanced and well spread. The bass falls behind the music and fills it in so freakin nice. The arrow seperates all this at once into a very layered and detailed presentation, this amp is honestly neutral and fills holes in the music one might say.

Overall the literal winner is the arrow 4g. It excels where most stuff struggles, the separation is better when things heat up
But honestly the bh might sound better to some people it's that close. And you can't beat the price and battery life. So if you have neither I would get the bh first to see if it suits you. Legendary deal! And better soundstage. 

Hope you enjoyed (only took me an hour and a half)


----------



## Gintaras

mpawluk, interesting review, and a fair one cause Arrow costs 299$ and it must be better sounding.... still the fact that BH can get so close speaks volumes in its favor. i wonder how BH compares to more expensive siblings like Tralucent T1 (some call T1 a reference amp) and also brandnew UHA6MkII (amp+dac). it appears we have many more great offerings for amps than for DAPs since great DAPs can be count by single hand fingers 
   
  mind this i wonder how BH would compare to T1 which is amp only and also to UHA6MkII which is ampDac + has a toslink in. there are also nice amps from ALO, Fostex and many more actually but price wise BH is a killer if you need only amp and i cannot justify comparing it to amps costing above 300$, would be not fair.


----------



## BenWaB3

Quote: 





mawoca said:


> Does anyone think that the C&C BH would pair well with a pair of Grado SR60i's and a Rockbox'd iPod Video 5.5? Yes I realize the Grados do just fine without an amp but I'm using an E11 right now between the iPod and the SR60's and the E11 and I love the extra detail the E11 brings out and the nice bass kick my headphones need, but the mids get pushed back just a little too much for my liking. I'm going to upgrade to a higher tier Grado or Alessandro in the near future or maybe even a custom Magnum build.
> 
> I also discovered that my E11 has a slight channel imbalance leaning to the left which bugs me to no end. So I was considering trying a CMoyBB until I started reading this thread and the E11 comparisons. So, what do you guys think about the C&C BH with my current/future setup? It wouldn't be too harsh, would it?


 
  I've only had the BH for about a (very busy) week & have only gotten to spend a couple minutes with it connected to my SR-80's so can't give a very definitive answer. It did seem to push the high end close to being over the top - a sound many of the Grado detracters would say you don't need an amp to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully after the weekend things will ease up & I'll be able to spend some more time with that combo & have a better answer for you. I didn't have time to try the different setting, outputs, etc. What time I've spent with the BH has mainly been with a recently aquired set of Sennheiser HD-598's & it does seem to lift what people call the "Sennheiser veil" a little bit. I'm one of those who like the Grado sound & have a feeling that with the right combination on the BH switches & outputs it should make them sound very good.


----------



## H20Fidelity

The low end on TF10 (stock cable) using LF switch is some nicest texture I have ever heard, deep powerful and punchy . I always liked TF10 bass seperation and the extra power just ices the cake. They respond really well to the LF switch overall, clarity and detail along side that low end at higher volumes is full on experience. Of course this wouldnt exactly be possible without CK4. And the treble, man... The treble.


----------



## Swy05

Hello folks.
   
  I'm looking to pickup the C&C BH amp but there appears to be a couple of different sellers on ebay.
   
  There's 3 on ebay, with one seller selling it for $94.  One thing I notice is that none of them list the rubber bands as included in the package.  Are they included?
   
  Aliexpress has it for $96.
   
  Which seller did you guys buy it from?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Most order through eBay seller pollychen. Although the bands arent shown do not worry theyre included for your strapping pleasure.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Most order through eBay seller pollychen. Although the bands arent shown do not worry theyre included for your strapping pleasure.


 
  Thanks.  Much appreciated!


----------



## canikickit1

I have a c&c bh on the way. I plan to pair these with my xba-40s for whom are notorious for being extremely picky with sources and output impedances. 

Currently my e11+xba40 pairing is magic, can anyone with a low impedance BA iem tell me their experiences with the BH combo?


----------



## Leonarfd

The C&C sounds very good together with my Mad Dog, halfway on the pot it is almost to loud.


----------



## mpawluk91

I would imagine the bh would sound even better on sum really dark cans and warm source. My 5.5 with pure copper LOD and my ue 6000 is a pretty warm setup and I think that's why it sounds so great


----------



## waynes world

I really like my E12, but I may be in a situation for a while where the very long battery life of the C&C might come in quite handy.
   
  I did a quick search but didn't find much.... is anyone using the C&C with GR07BE's?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





ratfarm said:


> Got got my C&C BH today. The SF switch doesn't seem to make any difference. I have a iPod Classic connected via a LOD cable. Does the SF switch work connected that way?


 
   
  Yes it does, regardless of what source it is.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Got My C&C ordered and it should be here possibly by Saturday the 16th.  Gonna run it through my Ipod 5.5G with 128G CF mod, into a custom mogami headphone cable built by me, to my HD25's.  Also waiting for LOD connectors to arrive so I can make a custom LOD, but will hae to settle for the Fiio L3 for now.  Cant wait!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

waynes world said:


> I really like my E12, but I may be in a situation for a while where the very long battery life of the C&C might come in quite handy.
> 
> I did a quick search but didn't find much.... is anyone using the C&C with GR07BE's?


 

I'm counting down the days til i receive my BE.


----------



## H20Fidelity

C&C BH should be a compulsory add on accessorie for Triplie Fi 10. Turns them into raging beasts!


----------



## Swy05

Damnit, I really shouldn't be buying more audio equipment.  My wallet is really hurting.
   
  It really is true with this site.  I swear, head-fi is like a drug addiction.  I just.... can't...stop....
   
  But, I've been eyeing the BH amp for a long time and I finally bit.
   
  Wonder how long it'll take to ship to Korea.  Hopefully less than shipping to the U.S.
   
  And to think I only bought the Fiio E6 a couple of months ago.
   
  Here's to hoping that the BH is a pleasantly huge upgrade from the E6.


----------



## brunk

I





waynes world said:


> I really like my E12, but I may be in a situation for a while where the very long battery life of the C&C might come in quite handy.
> 
> I did a quick search but didn't find much.... is anyone using the C&C with GR07BE's?


im using the bh with the gr07be. The pairing is just fine, i dont think the lf switch works too well, but the sf switch can be nice. Having both of those on creates too much of a treble spike.


----------



## Swy05

One thing I wanted to ask.

Im a basshead. I have "cheap" ears and my fiio e6 eq sounds good to me with the bass eq on. Although it can be muddy.

Hows the BH's bass in terms of clarity and impact?

Thanks. Cant wait till I get it.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

waynes world said:


> I really like my E12, but I may be in a situation for a while where the very long battery life of the C&C might come in quite handy.
> 
> I did a quick search but didn't find much.... is anyone using the C&C with GR07BE's?



The BEs work fantastic with the BH (although I still prefer my Arrow 4G with them) usually have gain on high, LF on and SF off with the BEs. Treble is awesome and low end is very nice.


----------



## clarkkent

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> One thing I wanted to ask.
> 
> Im a basshead. I have "cheap" ears and my fiio e6 eq sounds good to me with the bass eq on. Although it can be muddy.
> 
> ...


 

 Using a LOD with my iPhone/Nano has REALLY upped the bass impact for me (which I love).  They sound much better to me than a 3.5-3.5 clip+
 It's made everything I plug into it sound much better


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Using a LOD with my iPhone/Nano has REALLY upped the bass impact for me (which I love).  They sound much better to me than a 3.5-3.5 clip+
> It's made everything I plug into it sound much better


 
  I'd love to use an LOD but, my primary listening device is a Galaxy S3 (at least it's got the Wolfson DAC so it's not a total fail.)
   
  So I'm stuck with the 3.5mm option.
   
   
  Speaking of the BH amp.  Does anyone know of a good leather/hard case for this amp?
   
  I'm thinking of getting the 3M Dual Lock and attaching the BH to my S3.  But would like a case (don't want to leave nasty gunk on the BH).
   
  Dang, I have so many questions.  Can't wait.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I'd love to use an LOD but, my primary listening device is a Galaxy S3 (at least it's got the Wolfson DAC so it's not a total fail.)
> 
> So I'm stuck with the 3.5mm option.
> 
> ...


 
  I also use 3M Dual Lock to attach my BH to my source, a Colorfly C3. To prevent it from leaving a sticky residue on the BH you can just lay down a piece of vinyl wrap, or a piece of masking tape or duct tape, about 3/4 the size of the Dual Lock, and then stick the Dual Lock on top. It provides a firm hold, but can also be removed when required. It will leave a very minimal sticky residue, but that only takes about a minute scrub with your bare hands, and it should be gone. 
   
  Well....that's how I managed to use Dual Lock all these months anyways.


----------



## Vidmaven

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I'd love to use an LOD but, my primary listening device is a Galaxy S3 (at least it's got the Wolfson DAC so it's not a total fail.)
> 
> So I'm stuck with the 3.5mm option.
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I picked this case up to use with my Fiio E11. Works pretty well with the BH too. A little shelf liner helps to keep it in place as the BH is not as wide as the E11.
   
http://www.gizmodia.com/targusslidecaseforipodmini-softcasefordigitalplayer-leather-baeb01us.aspx


----------



## Ari33

Guys, I've never considered an amp to be necessary for any of my Dap/Iem combos as I've always found volume levels to be satisfactory although to be honest I've never actually tried an amp to know if it would actually offer any improvements in any other areas.
   
  I mainly use my excellent Samsung Galaxy 4.2 player (& Neutron), a Sony X-series (I have an LOD for this) and my earphones of choice are usually the TF10, Sony MCH10, & Sony NC020
   
  What else would this amp likely improve other than volume levels?
   
  Also does anyone know the headphone output impedance on this amp?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Kamakahah

Well are you using the dual lock with rubber based adhesive or acrylic? 

Good tape idea Btw.


----------



## bcallen

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Ok so here's my comparison between the c&c bh and the headstage arrow 4g. The song I'm using is Change (In the House of Flies) by the deftones, the file type is 256 aac iTunes bought. This test is done on both the ipod 5.5 flat eq and the iPod touch 4g flat eq and both using LOD, also the bh has LF on SF off and is on out 1 the arrow is on bass 1 and all other switches off. Volume 75% on both using Logitech UE 6000 closed headphones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Many thanks for this detailed review.  It was perfect timing for me as I've been "fence sitting" as to whether to purchase a "refurb" 4G or go with the BH.  Your detailed instrument/vocal "line by line" direct comparison was extremely helpful for my decision-making. 
   
  Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> Guys, I've never considered an amp to be necessary for any of my Dap/Iem combos as I've always found volume levels to be satisfactory although to be honest I've never actually tried an amp to know if it would actually offer any improvements in any other areas.
> 
> I mainly use my excellent Samsung Galaxy 4.2 player (& Neutron), a Sony X-series (I have an LOD for this) and my earphones of choice are usually the TF10, Sony MCH10, & Sony NC020
> 
> ...


 
   
  I used to be like you, I was a super budget 'audiophile' who thought amps as unnecessary. Eventually 'not enough' creeps up on you, and an amp becomes something of a want, but as soon as you get one, it becomes rather a necessity to your rig. 
   
  They DO offer great improvement to sound, in my opinion. The BH has offered lots of improvements. It clears up the signal, and increases the soundstage with all switches off is pretty great compared to my iPod Touch straight from the jack. Then the switches come into play, and you're in another world of music ability that no amount of software EQ can do. 
   
  There's a VERY good reason why many many head-fiers own (multiple) amps, and if it didn't offer improvement in sound, none of us would spend anywhere between $60 and many thousands of dollars for a dedicated headphone amp. That's a lot of money for a single function device, but it becomes necessary when you find out how limited on board amps really are. 
   
  Then there's DACs. lol


----------



## Swy05

Thanks a bunch. Will try that out.


----------



## Swy05

skybleu said:


> I also use 3M Dual Lock to attach my BH to my source, a Colorfly C3. To prevent it from leaving a sticky residue on the BH you can just lay down a piece of vinyl wrap, or a piece of masking tape or duct tape, about 3/4 the size of the Dual Lock, and then stick the Dual Lock on top. It provides a firm hold, but can also be removed when required. It will leave a very minimal sticky residue, but that only takes about a minute scrub with your bare hands, and it should be gone.
> 
> Well....that's how I managed to use Dual Lock all these months anyways.







kamakahah said:


> Well are you using the dual lock with rubber based adhesive or acrylic?
> 
> Good tape idea Btw.





kamakahah said:


> Well are you using the dual lock with rubber based adhesive or acrylic?
> 
> Good tape idea Btw.


 

Hmm I guess I didnt think of that. Whats the difference btw rubber and acrylic?


----------



## Kamakahah

swy05 said:


> Hmm I guess I didnt think of that. Whats the difference btw rubber and acrylic?




The rubber adhesive is much better for this type of function, it is much easier to remove and clean.


----------



## giantry

Hi guys i was reading through the thread and i was wondering what the difference between the f1 and the bh are.


----------



## H20Fidelity

giantry said:


> Hi guys i was reading through the thread and i was wondering what the difference between the f1 and the bh are.




F1 has been designed for IEM use, has less power than BH and is a little older. I don't think anyone has tried one yet. I was thinking about it but I'm just to happy with the BH performance to feel any need to change.


----------



## mpawluk91

Listening to good quality live performances can be tremendous on the bh especially if the sf switch is on


----------



## brunk

h20fidelity said:


> F1 has been designed for IEM use, has less power than BH and is a little older. I don't think anyone has tried one yet. I was thinking about it but I'm just to happy with the BH performance to feel any need to change.


 From what i gather about the F1, is that its made for low impedance IEMs, more specifically balanced armature IEMs. There's a very large capacitor in the F1, resulting in its curved shape. This capacitor allows for alot more current to be delivered to those BA IEMs. I would say that <32 ohms you would want to put the F1 on your shopping list.


----------



## H20Fidelity

F1 probably performs really well, i don't know how much interest it would grab being specifically for IEM when the general rule here is low impedance IEM doesn't require amplification. I can see a few members shaking their naughty fingers I'n the air. 

But sure, I may consider one I'n the future, if I knew it could perform higher than BH with my IEM collection I would be all over it, I'm just not willing to take that risk when I'm 100% satisfied with our current find.

Maybe another IEM user would like to give it a try, one who's wallet wouldn't suffer as much as mine atm.


----------



## mpawluk91

Idk man I never really got in to iem's I always feel like something is missing compared to full out cans


----------



## brunk

Yeah you can never beat a full size headphone, but i would argue that IEMs are the better choice with a sub $300 budget.


----------



## mpawluk91

brunk said:


> Yeah you can never beat a full size headphone, but i would argue that IEMs are the better choice with a sub $300 budget.


I absolutely love my 200$ Logitech UE 6000


----------



## canikickit1

I've actually paired the XBA40s with the C&C BH. Compared to the E11s, preference wise, I definitely would still go to the E11s. The C&C BH definitely brings out the clarity with the 40s, and ultimately makes the sound signature from a U shape, to more of a flat response. However, the main thing I didn't like about the BH was that it affected the soundstage of the 40s a bit. There was definitely an increased clarity and detail (especially microdetail) with the BH, also,the instrument seperation was more pronounced and audible. However, I would still deem the E11 + XBA40 the best. The zout of the BH, on outout1 is 2 ohms vs the E11s 0.5 ohm. With the 40s being an extremely picky IEM, there is a synergy with the E11 that makes the layering of the soundstage more seamless. The extra clarity given by the BH overall removes the smoothness of the sound. Lastly, I believe the extra ohms of the zout on the BH skews the 40s soundstage a bit (similar to the effect I had pairing it with the Sansa Zip Clip with a zout of ~1.5). The best way I can describe it is with the E11, the 40s place you right in the middle of the stage, with a good 5-10 feet from the L and R guitars, and the center stage vocalist/drums. The BH reduces the distance from 5-10 feet, to almost directly next to you, while increasing the centerstage depth.
  
 I will audition both for a week to see how it goes if anything changes.


----------



## giantry

Quote: 





brunk said:


> From what i gather about the F1, is that its made for low impedance IEMs, more specifically balanced armature IEMs. There's a very large capacitor in the F1, resulting in its curved shape. This capacitor allows for alot more current to be delivered to those BA IEMs. I would say that <32 ohms you would want to put the F1 on your shopping list.


 
   
  Hmmmm so do you think it would be better for me to get the F1's for my B2's rather than the BH?


----------



## brunk

giantry said:


> Hmmmm so do you think it would be better for me to get the F1's for my B2's rather than the BH?


You're safe with the BH.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





giantry said:


> Hmmmm so do you think it would be better for me to get the F1's for my B2's rather than the BH?


 
  You'd be doing yourself a big favor if you grabbed the BH over the F1.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I really like my E12, but I may be in a situation for a while where the very long battery life of the C&C might come in quite handy.
> 
> I did a quick search but didn't find much.... is anyone using the C&C with GR07BE's?


 
   
  I'm still quite interested in trying out this unit.
   
  I'm sure that the info has already been provided in this thread, so my apologies. But how long does shipping take to get to North America? (I'm in Canada).
   
  Thanks.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> F1 probably performs really well, i don't know how much interest it would grab being specifically for IEM when the general rule here is low impedance IEM doesn't require amplification. I can see a few members shaking their naughty fingers I'n the air.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
   
  I'd consider trying it but I'm not sure if my TF10's would be impacted favourably by the F1's lower output impedance.. would it not make them sound sibilant?


----------



## Kamakahah

waynes world said:


> I'm still quite interested in trying out this unit.
> 
> I'm sure that the info has already been provided in this thread, so my apologies. But how long does shipping take to get to North America? (I'm in Canada).
> 
> Thanks.




I'm in California. I ordered from the eBay seller Pollychen like many others here. My unit arrived 8 days from the time I ordered it. 

Obviously YMMV depending on your area and your counties customs procedures.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I'm in California. I ordered from the eBay seller Pollychen like many others here. My unit arrived 8 days from the time I ordered it.
> 
> Obviously YMMV depending on your area and your counties customs procedures.


 
   
  Thanks. That's pretty quick (relative to other stuff I have bought from ebay/china!). So it's ordered. It will be interesting to see how it fairs against both my E11 and my E12 with my gear. I hope that I really like it, because that battery life will really come in handy for me.


----------



## giantry

Quote: 





brunk said:


> You're safe with the BH.


 
   
  Quote: 





skybleu said:


> You'd be doing yourself a big favor if you grabbed the BH over the F1.


 
   
  Sounds good   Ill probably snag a BH


----------



## Dark Helmet

Just got mine today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Although I'm not thrilled with the fit and finish of it, for a $100 I can't complain.  Barely had a chance to listen to it but the initial impressions are that it is a bit bright (i'm hoping it will warm up over time).  That being said all my components are very new, minus the Ipod 5.5G.  i had a Apex Glacier and it was warmer but still had the micro details, however this was paired with a Note 2 and I was using the DAC on the glacier as well.  I love the size of it and I'm looking forward to the burn in.  I'm not sure wether I like the forwardness of out 1 better vs the more laid back sound from out 2.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> I'm still quite interested in trying out this unit.
> 
> I'm sure that the info has already been provided in this thread, so my apologies. But how long does shipping take to get to North America? (I'm in Canada).
> 
> Thanks.


 
   
  Yep, about 8-10 days from Pollychen into the US. Works very well with the GR07 BEs.
  Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Just got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  It highs will level off as my initial impressions were the same but they tamed after a bit of use. I now term them as crisp which I like.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

New pic of my custom copper LOD - listening comparison to my pure silver one tonight!!
   
  EDIT: notice my 3M bumpons on the amp - no slide and use my bands from C&C so I can switch to other amps easy!!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> EDIT: notice my 3M bumpons on the amp - no slide and use my bands from C&C so I can switch to other amps easy!!


 
   
  Curious: why don't you use the 3M dual lock stuff? Now that I have it, I have it on everything, and it's very handy. No bands - yay!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> Yep, about 8-10 days from Pollychen into the US. Works very well with the GR07 BEs.
> 
> It highs will level off as my initial impressions were the same but they tamed after a bit of use. I now term them as crisp which I like.


 
   
  Thanks. And the brightness is really about the only thing that I am a bit wary of. We will see!


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Curious: why don't you use the 3M dual lock stuff? Now that I have it, I have it on everything, and it's very handy. No bands - yay!


 
  I have the dual lock but have yet to put it on my stuff as sometimes I will switch amps which are different size and I do not want to put a big piece of dual lock on the back of the phone for a small amp in case it snags on fabric etc. I also use my amps on my desk top and the bumpons keep it from sliding where the dual lock would not as I am not going to mount a piece of dual lock on my desktop. I may try the dual lock on them eventually but right now, I like this fexibility wise.


----------



## waynes world

Got it!


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Just got mine today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  If you don't mind, what about the fit and finish did you not like it?
   
  Cheaply built or??


----------



## canikickit1

If anyone is interested, I am selling mine for $91 on the trade forums


----------



## giantry

gahh couldnt help myself and just ordered one


----------



## Dark Helmet

swy05 said:


> If you don't mind, what about the fit and finish did you not like it?
> 
> 
> Cheaply built or??





Mine had a few nicks that were through the paint. All the edges were nice except for one which was noticeably rounder. I'm in touch with someone to see if I can get another panel for mine. If not then oh well. It does sound great that's for sure. Mainly the chassis is my issue, and the out jacks seem a bit suspect.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Here are a couple shots of the rig.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ari33 said:


> I'd consider trying it but I'm not sure if my TF10's would be impacted favourably by the F1's lower output impedance.. would it not make them sound sibilant?




No, the lower the output impedance the better.

Photo's added guys, thanks!


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> If you don't mind, what about the fit and finish did you not like it?
> 
> Cheaply built or??


 
  Thought about this again last night and here is another answer.  They had to cut cost somewhere so they did it with the chassis.  It sounds great and I engage all the switches.  
   
  I was able to get to sound close to the Glacier I had, and that's saying alot, as the Glacier Is a great amp.


----------



## Gintaras

Dark Helmet, great nick  
What i am curious is when you say this little baby comes close to Glacier, any more detailed description for this? I also wonder how BH compares to T1?

Strange to hear about case issue, i found mine very well built, nothing that would worry me, perhaps quality control people still having hangover after Chinese new year?


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Dark Helmet, great nick
> What i am curious is when you say this little baby comes close to Glacier, any more detailed description for this? I also wonder how BH compares to T1?
> 
> Strange to hear about case issue, i found mine very well built, nothing that would worry me, perhaps quality control people still having hangover after Chinese new year?


 
  That's my life Gintara.  The guy who builds my stuff is always on a mental break or hungover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  
   
  The glacier puts out a very real sounding drum track on a Dream Theater song with details and nuances that I have never heard before.  When I used the Glacier it was with the onward DAC, using the Note 2 as a transport.  I can get close to that with the BH, but the limiting factor is the DAC in the iPod.  Hope that's a bit more clear.


----------



## kkfan

Can someone please recommend an ideal LOD (a specific model in particular) to use with BH when paired with an ATH-M50?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brunk

kkfan said:


> Can someone please recommend an ideal LOD (a specific model in particular) to use with BH when paired with an ATH-M50?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


An ipod lod? No need to go fancy over an ipod dac and m50. Standard fiio lod will do just fine.


----------



## kkfan

brunk said:


> An ipod lod? No need to go fancy over an ipod dac and m50. Standard fiio lod will do just fine.




Thanks for the reply!

Yes, iPhone 4S, actually. 

So, the Fiio L9 would suffice? No need to go with a silver based LOD?


----------



## brunk

kkfan said:


> Thanks for the reply!
> 
> Yes, iPhone 4S, actually.
> 
> So, the Fiio L9 would suffice? No need to go with a silver based LOD?


No i wouldnt bother at all. Its like splitting hairs for something that costs a good portion of the HP themselves. Spend the savings on the $5 accudio app, and some rubber bands or dual lock tape


----------



## canikickit1

How does this amp react to burn in?


----------



## Leonarfd

Nothing I would say. I dare to say that if someone believe that it changes it is them getting used to the sound.


----------



## tokendog

I finally got my Mad Dogs with Alpha pads back in and will spend some time with them and the BH over the weekend.  I'll post up my impressions Sunday.


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

kkfan said:


> brunk said:
> 
> 
> > An ipod lod? No need to go fancy over an ipod dac and m50. Standard fiio lod will do just fine.
> ...




I just bagged the Fiio 9 off ebay. I looked at many others as I was worried about quality, but I like how the Fiio cable comes out the side which I think will put less stress on the LOD iPhone port. If I get into this more I'll spend more money on a better cable and see.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

SO I realized why the BH is the only amp for me - Battery
   
  I'm usually out with my music player on for 8-10 hour periods. I can go 2 days without charging my iPod, but 2 WEEKS without charging my BH, and some newer amps I've been following aren't clocking in enough battery time - for me. 
   
  So I'm ending my portable amp search. The only other amp that I'm looking at is the Headstage Arrow 4G and it's just as impressive battery life, but For now, the BH will do just fine.


----------



## mpawluk91

My Arrow 4g an c&c bh are battling out their battery life's. both goin on 60 hours with half a charge each. Burning in the sennheiser hd 439 so I thought it'd be a good opportunity


----------



## Dark Helmet

Just ordered the Colorfly C3 to pair with my BH.  Looking forward to it.  Now I have to build a mini to mini plug.
   
   Got tired of my recently Rockboxed iPod Video and the glitches.  I know the C3 isn't without faults but I'll deal with it due to the sound quality trade off.


----------



## pablobaluba

I go the BH C&C for almost 2 weeks now and I'm even happier with it compared to the first day.
  This little device is amazing!
  I use it on the go powered from C3 and with AKG k518 headphones and the sound is great....you already knew that from the others. It's very clean and very good overall quality. A bit on the cold side, but very good!
  Yesterday evening I connected the BH to my PC setup (Audinst mx1 Dac + Beyerdynamic DT990). Well, I wasn't expecting that such a small device can improve even more the sound of the Audinst, which is a quite well regarded DAC+AMP combo. I can't tell there's a big difference if I connect it to the audinst, sound is the same to my ears, except the bass...which is quite improved and more powerful. With LF off...to me it sounds identical to Audinst...no difference. With LF ON, well...the low bass has more power. I made some tests. I can barely hear anything at 30Hz from Audinst+DT990. If I go with Audinst+BH (LF on)+DT990 I can start feeling it. The same goes for 30-100 Hz. Volume is higher.
  Well, now I don't want to listen to the PC setup without the BH . I have to do everytime the switch from C3 to the home setup or the 2nd option is to buy a 2nd BH amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's really a pleasure to listen to this combo of 3 devices and the DT990 sound is warmer and much better than the K518. This is my little story.
  Now it's time to stop testing and start listening to my albums again!


----------



## Gintaras

pablo, welcome to BH fan club, indeed a great little magic box with plenty of juice


----------



## kkfan

Has anybody used this amp with DT880 250ohm?

What are the impressions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Vemon

This amp can drive Yuin PK-1 and Gardo SR-80i?


----------



## H20Fidelity

vemon said:


> This amp can drive Yuin PK-1 and Gardo SR-80i?




Yes, no problems.


----------



## kkfan

leonarfd said:


> Actually I have listened alot with my *DT880* and they get very detailing because of the extra highs, but no harshness or treble fatigue for me. And for my MDR-1R they get that extra treble to make em more enjoyable. Looking forward to try the BH with my Mad Dogs when i have ordered and got em here, will be fun to see if it can satisfy them. The new upgrade Leather ALPHA Pads looks so nice, hard to not order now.




Which impedance model of the DT880 did you use with the BH? Did the BH improve bass response of the 880?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





vemon said:


> This amp can drive Yuin PK-1 and Gardo SR-80i?


 
  SR-80i don't even need an amp.....


----------



## mpawluk91

I think this amp would be wayyyy to cold for sum grados


----------



## kkfan

Does anyone know whether the XO2 is considered as bright (cold) as the BH?


----------



## nick n

http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&th=1942&start=0
  one of the few spots where you can find a ton of impressions, there are some in head-fi here not many though.


----------



## Leonarfd

kkfan said:


> Which impedance model of the DT880 did you use with the BH? Did the BH improve bass response of the 880?



 
 I used hte 250 ohm dt880 premium version, it is enough powerfull and gives enough lower notes as it does with higher grade amps. Only yhing you have to do is to use gain switch the second step for more gain.


----------



## kkfan

nick n said:


> http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&th=1942&start=0
> one of the few spots where you can find a ton of impressions, there are some in head-fi here not many though.




Thanks for that link. You're right. Lots of impressions.


----------



## kkfan

leonarfd said:


> I used hte 250 ohm dt880 premium version, it is enough powerfull and gives enough lower notes as it does with higher grade amps. Only yhing you have to do is to use gain switch the second step for more gain.




Ah!
Those are the cans I'm looking to buy as well. Was trying to decide between the BH and XO2 to drive the 880/250ohm. XO2 is supposed to be bass-heavy. Might suit the 880 well since 880 is thought of as being bright.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've had another little amp arrive today which punches well above it's asking price, best of all this ones under $50 USD. 

I'll have some more details soon and how it compares with BH. So far it's looking very promising.


----------



## Gintaras

H2O, please stop seducing us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  ..........but please tell us more about this new amp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  on a side note, i got my RWAK but had not time for extensive audition yet. first impression is highly positive and user friendliness is great.
  however this will not sound 5 times better like its price suggests, so people can be happy about C3 or CK4 and BH which sounds above its price IMHO. as a matter of fact i will keep both DAPs since i love C3 to death for its price.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H2O, please stop seducing us
> 
> ..........but please tell us more about this new amp
> 
> ...




Need to let it settle in for a few days, but I can give you a photo, the price is set at $35.00 USD.

Smaller than BH footprint wise but a touch thicker, however don't be expecting anything like BH's 80 hour battery time. 



Regarding your RWAK100 that's correct it won't sound five times better, but this is the price we pay for improvements, how the hobby works...unfortunately. 

Be sure to let us know how your RWAK100 pairs with C&C BH just for kicks!


----------



## Gintaras

ah, yes, i will do more listen testing before i can say for sure but first impressions were fairly interesting but positive.
   
  i found RWAK pairing well with BH but frankly speaking RWAK does not need BH since this is not in the same league. That said I find output 1 working best for RWAK with high gain is Off, SF and LF are both On. i did not have time to try output 2 though. I find  high gain mode subtracting from RWAK so will recommend against that. Still, benefits of amping RWAK are less obvious to me. Many users report great result with T1 so i plan to add this soon.
   
  That said RWAK performs very well on its own, this are my EB50 that have some limitation of single BA. i can make some conclusions about amping or not amping only after my RDB+ will arrive. Right now i am inclined to say RWAK can do very well without amp but i feel good amp can put this onto higher level still.
   
  Whereas amping C3 with BH is a magical combination worth every penny that cannot be said about BH+RWAK because RWAK got a great dac and amp of its own. The jury is still out there.
   
  you right, upgrade path is not straight forward but i find RWAK worth upgrading because this little player has so many things right about it, size, great screen, excellent GUI (for me personally), two card slots + 32G internal ... plus it has optical in and out. and it sounds just great. i cannot complain about this little player which also looks soooooo sexy ))))))))))
   
  BUT ... as i wrote it before, C3+BH is a KEEPER still !!! impossible to beat for 200$ and even for 300$ it would be hard.
   
  NB: for now i have two excellent players but none could get me close to tube high end rig still... might be i just want too much? last week was to Alan Parsons concert here, OMG... man, that's the magic of live sound incomparable to anything still !!!


----------



## Dark Helmet

> NB: for now i have two excellent players but none could get me close to tube high end rig still.


 
  On Head-Fi TV Jude talks to Ken Ball of ALO audio who will be releasing a portable tube amp.  If you haven't seen it yet, here's the link:
   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AJEaCviMts&list=UUWmO1afpreRxiVw5N0Oqmyg&index=3


----------



## Gintaras

thanks Helmet, i have seen this, more so Continental if i am not mistaken is tube amp but... its price is too steep so i probably settle for T1 which many praise for pairing nicely with Rwak. I just thought of stand alone DAP that could sound tubey and do not like the idea paying another 5 hundred when things can be had for less. Rwak purchase was primarily because i wanted DAP that not only sounds good but is also portable and easy to use. So far i am pleased. For all in one there is Terra but no screen and no Flac made it no go for me no matter how much i crave for analogue sound.

So i hope Tralucent will solve this task for less than half the price. Mind this Rwak sounds great alone too, it is just me who pushes things up.


----------



## Vemon

Thank you, its a very nice review. I just ordered on Ebay.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





vemon said:


> Thank you, its a very nice review. I just ordered on Ebay.


 
  Ordered what?


----------



## Dark Helmet

Gintaras,
   
  I read on the JDS C5 forum where a guy prefereed his iTouch C5 combo over his C3 C5 combo due to the iTouch sounding more punchy and clearer.  I think I know here you stand on this, but have you tried an iTouch with the BH and compared it with the C3 and BH?


----------



## Gintaras

sorry, in many cases it all boils down to personal preference since people hear differently and listen to different music. for me iTouch sounded not nearly as good and my daughter agrees on this despite she loves using her iTouch. however c3 is more refined sounding player and BH lifts it up nicely... It's more airy rather than punchy and you know i love airy bass when i can hear particular drums and percussions being hit rather than getting solid punch. so like i say to each his own.

what i cannot tell is about c5, but i can imagine different synergy perhaps ... Still i tried many apples among them players in iPhones, iPads and also iPods and none cut it for me. iTouch i meant is 4 generation however, not 5.

It all depends from what gear you come and what music you prefer, i know some people just cannot stand refined sound and prefer overpowered bass, but i come from live sound and my taste is different.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> sorry, in many cases it all boils down to personal preference since people hear differently and listen to different music. for me iTouch sounded not nearly as good and my daughter agrees on this despite she loves using her iTouch. however c3 is more refined sounding player and BH lifts it up nicely... It's more airy rather than punchy and you know i love airy bass when i can hear particular drums and percussions being hit rather than getting solid punch. so like i say to each his own.
> 
> what i cannot tell is about c5, but i can imagine different synergy perhaps ... Still i tried many apples among them players in iPhones, iPads and also iPods and none cut it for me. iTouch i meant is 4 generation however, not 5.
> 
> It all depends from what gear you come and what music you prefer, i know some people just cannot stand refined sound and prefer overpowered bass, but i come from live sound and my taste is different.


 
  I prefer airy as well especially when you can hear the resonance and the warmth of a drum hit as opposed, to just speed which is thin sounding.  At the same time I do like analytical, and punch , but not at the expense of seperation around the instruments.  If the finer detailed elements of the music are being veiled over by punch and preceived clarity then for get it.


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, very difficult to recommend because i love c3 with bh, but can you post link to c5 and that guy post?


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, very difficult to recommend because i love c3 with bh, but can you post link to c5 and that guy post?


----------



## Vemon

I ordered C&C BH amp from ebay.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Helmet, very difficult to recommend because i love c3 with bh, but can you post link to c5 and that guy post?


 
  Here is the link Gintaras:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/647838/jds-labs-c5-portable-amplifier-appreciation-discussion-thread/705


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





vemon said:


> I ordered C&C BH amp from ebay.


 
  Vemon, you will really dig his amp.  Congrats!


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, i do not know much about C5 but its hard to believe C5 beats O2 (some reviewers said O2 is close to reference sounding)... mind this every amp has good and bad synergies, you may have the situation when C5 pairs so well with touch pod but not with C3, and then you may have C3 with BH or XO2 winning all over ipod and C5... who knows? hearing is believing but i did not hear C5.
   
  mind this i plan Tralucent T1 which many say rivals best of the best and price is not too high. however i wish i could convince myself waste some money on ALO. it is just i cannot when calculate how much my portable rig would cost.


----------



## Dark Helmet

The person I was talking about in that post was Mannes. I agree with you however, synergy is everything.


----------



## Dark Helmet

gintaras said:


> Helmet, i do not know much about C5 but its hard to believe C5 beats O2 (some reviewers said O2 is close to reference sounding)... mind this every amp has good and bad synergies, you may have the situation when C5 pairs so well with touch pod but not with C3, and then you may have C3 with BH or XO2 winning all over ipod and C5... who knows? hearing is believing but i did not hear C5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





The person I was talking about in that post was Mannes. I agree with you however, synergy is everything.


----------



## cel4145

Just ordered one. I got a $50 coupon from Ebay for use on electronics (Ebay was giving them out for people that sold over $200 in electronics during part of March). Figured this amp was too good an opportunity to pass up for $50 shipped.


----------



## H20Fidelity

cel4145 said:


> Just ordered one. I got a $50 coupon from Ebay for use on electronics (Ebay was giving them out for people that sold over $200 in electronics during part of March). Figured this amp was too good an opportunity to pass up for $50 shipped.




Welcome aboard Cel.


----------



## Gintaras

wow, congratulations, BH thread is now over 100 pages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Cel, let me join H2O with a warm welcome... just remember not to ask H2O about other gear or your wallet will take a hit :-D


----------



## cel4145

gintaras said:


> Cel, let me join H2O with a warm welcome... just remember not to ask H2O about other gear or your wallet will take a hit :-D




LOL

I definitely don't need help spending too much money on equipment. I don't know what I'll do with an E17, O2 (which I already own), and a C&C BH. But I am trying to avoid being a portable amp collector


----------



## Dark Helmet

H2O,  still waiting to hear the skinny on the new amp you teased us with.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> LOL
> 
> I definitely don't need help spending too much money on equipment. I don't know what I'll do with an E17, O2 (which I already own), and a C&C BH. But I am trying to avoid being a portable amp collector


 
   
  why? you can open a museum of portable amps later


----------



## cel4145

gintaras said:


> why? you can open a museum of portable amps later




Yeah! And head-fiers from around the globe could come to see it


----------



## Vemon

You can buy Fiio e09k to dock your e17 near your computer or laptop.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dark helmet said:


> H2O,  still waiting to hear the skinny on the new amp you teased us with.




Won't be for a while yet.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Won't be for a while yet.


 
   
  Is the C&C BH still worthy? I hope so, considering mine should be here any day


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Is the C&C BH still worthy? I hope so, considering mine should be here any day




Certainly, I wouldn't be overly concerned about that.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Certainly, I wouldn't be overly concerned about that.


 
   
  Good. I'm counting on it to beat up my E12!
   
  Seriously #1: my plan was to get the E12 (v1) and be done with it (I already have the E11 for crying out loud). But, I will be in circumstances for a while where the extended battery life of the C&C (and probably the smaller footprint, and the ability to charge while using) would really work for me, so like I said, I'm counting on it to beat up my E12 so that I can sell the E12...
   
  Seriously #2: I have settled in pretty well with the E12, and am liking it quite a bit. But, I have the feeling that I will like the C&C quite a bit as well. So, contrary to who I wanted to be a few months ago, I may end up being one of those guys with way many more portable amps than they need to have LOL!
   
  Either way, I'm good... thanks for getting the C&C the hype that it deserves!


----------



## mpawluk91

I wonder how the e12 and my arrow 4g would compare, I heard that the e12 is a freakin beast so it would be a nice little showdown


----------



## Swy05

Well, I just my C&C BH in today and I have some questions.  There are tons of pages and I'm trying to go through each one.
   
  First thing is wow, this thing is smaller/tinier than I expected.  That's a positive.
   
  One thing I noticed is that the volume pot and jacks seem pretty loose.  The jack is not too bad but I can easily increase the volume with one finger.  I just thought it would be a bit stiffer.
   
   
  Now, onto my main question.  What's the optimal configuration for this?
   
  I listen to IEM's only (ATH CKS77, CKM500, etc.)
   
  I played around with the settings and am trying to figure out the optimal one.  Maybe I'm not doing things correctly but, so far it hasn't impressed me quite yet.  This may be due to my error.  Call me insane but, I'm not hearing a huge difference over my Fiio E6.  The E6 surprisingly has better bass authority.  I'm probably going to get destroyed for this comment.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm assuming Out1 is better, but may be too much power for my IEM's.  Out2 seems a bit quiet and I can't really tell much of a difference turning on LF and SF.
   
  I also noticed that Out1 produces a high-pitched buzz.  I'm assuming it's because it's too much power.
   
  Out1 and High Gain on produces the loudest/best sound but it produces a high-pitched buzz.  Also it makes my ear-drums tingle, which is not a pleasant feeling.
   
  Gahh, can someone help out a audio newbie.


----------



## kova4a

I mostly use Out1 and low gain. I do like how high gain sounds but it gets too loud too soon and with most headphones I have to keep it in the first 10% of the pot around 6 o'clock  where there is a bit of imbalance. I read a lot that people complain about the volume pot being loose but mine is actually fine - even a bit tighter than the E11. It's very hard to rotate it with one finger.
   
  edit: SF makes difference only with certain types of music and tracks and the same goes for LF. Actually, LF is a very random bass boost coz it only boosts a certain bass frequency and if the track's bass does not match it the switch makes very little difference. The fiio amps do a lot better job if you want more bass with good thick body. The LF switch makes the body a bit bigger but inside that body the bass sounds a little hollow.


----------



## Swy05

Thanks for the info. 

The out1 and high gain producing a high pitched buzz...is that normal?

Dunno if its nornal or just my amp.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The out1 and high gain producing a high pitched buzz...is that normal?
> 
> Dunno if its nornal or just my amp.


 
   





 can you describe more this?


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> The out1 and high gain producing a high pitched buzz...is that normal?
> 
> Dunno if its nornal or just my amp.


 
   
  I have the same thing, although I've only tried the BH with my SE215 so they may be the problem.
  This "buzzing" never occurs with Out 2, even with high gain and 100% volume.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> can you describe more this?


 
   
  Well it's not a super loud high pitched buzzing sound but it's a faint/noticeable "beeeeeeeeppppp"
   
  It's definitely not EMI interference as the faint but noticeable sound is constant.
   
  This is only with Out1 and Highgain on.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I just tried this with Triple- Fi 10 (which are pretty sensitive) with CK4 and ipod touch via LOD, I couldn't replicate the sound on high or low gain using output 1. 

When you guys hear the buzzing noise does it continue to buzz if you pause the music?


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I just tried this with Triple- Fi 10 (which are pretty sensitive) with CK4 and ipod touch via LOD, I couldn't replicate the sound on high or low gain using output 1.
> 
> When you guys hear the buzzing noise does it continue to buzz if you pause the music?


 
  Even if the music is paused the buzzing noise is there.
   
  The only way to get rid of the buzzing sound is to switch to Out2 or LowGain.


----------



## H20Fidelity

swy05 said:


> Even if the music is paused the buzzing noise is there.
> 
> The only way to get rid of the buzzing sound is to switch to Out2 or LowGain.




That's not normal, can you try on another source to confirm it's not amplifying something from your player?

Output2 has an impedance circuit rigged behind it which may filter out the noise.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That's not normal, can you try on another source to confirm it's not amplifying something from your player?
> 
> Output2 has an impedance circuit rigged behind it which may filter out the noise.


 
  I've been using my Galaxy S3 as my source.  I'll try using my laptop or ipad.


----------



## Swy05

Okay, so I had a bit more time to play around with it and here's what I found.
   
  I did a comparison with my Fiio E6.  When I have my earphones plugged into the E6 and turn it on, there is no sound but, you can hear a certain "empty" sound.  It's very hard to describe but if you've ever turned on speakers or turned up the volume of a t.v. when there is no sound, you can hear this "empty" sound.
   
  On the C&C, Out2 is completely silent with Highgain on/off.  There is no "empty" sound like the E6.
   
  On Out1 with Highgain off, it's completely silent.  Once again, there is no "empty" sound.  Dead silent.
   
  However, on Out2 with Highgain on, I can hear a slight "whirring" sound.  This is even when it's not plugged into my mp3 player.  I only have the earphone plugged into the C&C.
   
  I apologize, I don't mean it's a high pitched buzzing sound but, a faint but noticeable "whirring" sound.  Like a "beeeeeeeee" or "whheeeeeee" sound.
   
  The sound is not high-pitched or extremely noticeable.  However, it's a bit annoying that I can hear this slight constant whirring.
   
  When it's plugged into an mp3 player and a song is playing I can't tell if the whirring is there or not.
   
  No one else's C&C has this issue?  Or is it just an issue because of the highgain/Out1 combination?


----------



## Gintaras

i agree with H2O, this is not usual.
   
  SE215 cannot be the problem, i got SE215 and had no issues on BH. small audible sh....ish noise can be heard in background when DAP is not playing but no issues during playback. is my BH copy so good?


----------



## kova4a

It's the source not the amp or the headphones. You probably hear the S3's internals buzzing and the high gain amplifies that sound. The BH is dead silent with a good source even on high gain all the way up to 95% on the volume pot. And I mean dead silent even when no music is being played - just the BH isn't the greatest performer out of headphone outs.
  edit: Probably high impedance headphones will be better with your rig as even with Out1 you'll have less background noise. Also the se215 might just have bad synergy with the BH or it's just prone to hissing when amplified because of you hear it without a DAP connected that's just plain hiss.


----------



## Swy05

kova4a said:


> It's the source not the amp or the headphones. You probably hear the S3's internals buzzing and the high gain amplifies that sound. The BH is dead silent with a good source even on high gain all the way up to 95% on the volume pot. And I mean dead silent even when no music is being played - just the BH isn't the greatest performer out of headphone outs.
> edit: Probably high impedance headphones will be better with your rig as even with Out1 you'll have less background noise. Also the se215 might just have bad synergy with the BH or it's just prone to hissing when amplified because of you hear it without a DAP connected that's just plain hiss.




See thats the thing though. I can hear this sound even when its not plugged into my galaxy s3.

As a test I took a couple of iems and plugged them only into the bh amp. I did not connect the amp to my s3.

Even when its only connected to the bh, I csn hear the noise.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> It's the source not the amp or the headphones. You probably hear the S3's internals buzzing and the high gain amplifies that sound. The BH is dead silent with a good source even on high gain all the way up to 95% on the volume pot. And I mean dead silent even when no music is being played - just the BH isn't the greatest performer out of headphone outs.
> edit: Probably high impedance headphones will be better with your rig as even with Out1 you'll have less background noise. Also the se215 might just have bad synergy with the BH or it's just prone to hissing when amplified because of you hear it without a DAP connected that's just plain hiss.


 
  But he is saying he is hearing this "whirring" sound even when the amp is not plugged in to ANY source. If you are hearing noise through Out 1 when no source is plugged in then I would say you have a bid unit. Mine is dead silent with my IEM plugged into Out 1, high gain on, others switches off and no source plugged in.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> But he is saying he is hearing this "whirring" sound even when the amp is not plugged in to ANY source. If you are hearing noise through Out 1 when no source is plugged in then I would say you have a bid unit. Mine is dead silent with my IEM plugged into Out 1, high gain on, others switches off and no source plugged in.


 
  The iem might be just sensitive and hiss prone. You'll never hear that on OUt1 with your iems coz none of them is hiss prone or exactly particularly sensitive.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Is your S3 in airplane mode?  I would also turn off Bluetooth.


----------



## imackler

Hey all! I'm looking for a portable amp that would tighten the bass and bring forward the mids just a little on my DT770 LE 32ohm. I've read some reviews and some of this thread as well as done some searching but I'm not quite sure what the sound signature is of the C&C BH. The headphones are a little warm and bassy so I don't want an amp that would accentuate that sound signature any more than it already is. the treble is already bright. If it helps, I liked it more with the OPA227 C421 than my Neco V3 w/ AD8610. Is the C&C BH for me, or should i look elsewhere?


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> *It's the source not the amp or the headphones. You probably hear the S3's internals buzzing and the high gain amplifies that sound*. The BH is dead silent with a good source even on high gain all the way up to 95% on the volume pot. And I mean dead silent even when no music is being played - just the BH isn't the greatest performer out of headphone outs.
> edit: Probably high impedance headphones will be better with your rig as even with Out1 you'll have less background noise. Also the se215 might just have bad synergy with the BH or it's just prone to hissing when amplified because of you hear it without a DAP connected that's just plain hiss.


 
  OK but you said it was the source and not the amp or headphones - I was pointing out that is NOT the source since he is hearing it with out it even plugged in.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> OK but you said it was the source and not the amp or headphones - I was pointing out that is NOT the source since he is hearing it with out it even plugged in.


 
  I missed that part when I wrote the first comment but I fixed that afterwards. Generally if you don't hear it with low gain then it's hissing from the headphones' sensitivity or they are just prone to hissing.


----------



## kova4a

OK, so I've been trying to put my finger on what exactly the SF switch does aside from the opinions here that it's magical. H20 said it expands the soundstage but it changes the frequency response and he was partially right. It does affect only certain frequencies by moving them forward in the presentation - for instance a guitar that is slightly in the back moves forward and expands slightly to the center. This makes the tracks affected by the switch sound fuller and grander, which can give the impression that the soundstage is bigger while it's exactly the same. Now the other thing - those frequencies actually move not only to the center also but to the opposite channel, so there is a very small crossfeed. This can easily be heard in older tracks that have complete channel separation like a lot of rock and metal from back in the day. That's why it's also detectable in stuff like trance and such.


----------



## Gintaras

Today in late evening had not much to do and remembering some past conversations I decided to try higher quality silver LOD from iTouch 4 into BH and my EB50. I recall some people were claiming iTouch sounds better than C3 with BH... What can I say? Nothing like this IMO. While iTouch sounds surely better with amp via good LOD cable i find it sounding more digital, lacking air and articulation dynamics, essentially no matter how much time I spend on listening iTouch just does not come ahead, stage is flat and compressed, timbre lacks richness while much falls into lower registers in bass and overall presentation becomes pretty boring despite fairly good detailing. iTouch simply cannot produce analogue-like sound no matter, i tried two more amps including Digizoid and another amp I received now, but neither could force iTouch to sound analogue. Mind this iTouch is an Ok player and delivers good sound when amped but... this not anywhere close to audiophile world unless you use older moded or rockboxed versions of iPod classic.

So far so are my findings. And to counteract arguments about Apple bashing and bias I have to tell that except for iPod my home is fully Mac equipped with five computers, three iPhones and some smaller stuff... Plus I personally know director of Apple for Europe... So if iPods could sound really good I would have bought them in no time.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Today in late evening had not much to do and remembering some past conversations I decided to try higher quality silver LOD from iTouch 4 into BH and my EB50. I recall some people were claiming iTouch sounds better than C3 with BH... What can I say? Nothing like this IMO. While iTouch sounds surely better with amp via good LOD cable i find it sounding more digital, lacking air and articulation dynamics, essentially no matter how much time I spend on listening iTouch just does not come ahead, stage is flat and compressed, timbre lacks richness while much falls into lower registers in bass and overall presentation becomes pretty boring despite fairly good detailing. iTouch simply cannot produce analogue-like sound no matter, i tried two more amps including Digizoid and another amp I received now, but neither could force iTouch to sound analogue. Mind this iTouch is an Ok player and delivers good sound when amped but... this not anywhere close to audiophile world unless you use older moded or rockboxed versions of iPod classic.
> 
> So far so are my findings. And to counteract arguments about Apple bashing and bias I have to tell that except for iPod my home is fully Mac equipped with five computers, three iPhones and some smaller stuff... Plus I personally know director of Apple for Europe... So if iPods could sound really good I would have bought them in no time.


 
  Thanks for the info Gintaras.  Very reassuring to know.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Today in late evening had not much to do and remembering some past conversations I decided to try higher quality silver LOD from iTouch 4 into BH and my EB50. I recall some people were claiming iTouch sounds better than C3 with BH... What can I say? Nothing like this IMO. While iTouch sounds surely better with amp via good LOD cable i find it sounding more digital, lacking air and articulation dynamics, essentially no matter how much time I spend on listening iTouch just does not come ahead, stage is flat and compressed, timbre lacks richness while much falls into lower registers in bass and overall presentation becomes pretty boring despite fairly good detailing. iTouch simply cannot produce analogue-like sound no matter, i tried two more amps including Digizoid and another amp I received now, but neither could force iTouch to sound analogue. Mind this iTouch is an Ok player and delivers good sound when amped but... this not anywhere close to audiophile world unless you use older moded or rockboxed versions of iPod classic.
> 
> So far so are my findings. And to counteract arguments about Apple bashing and bias I have to tell that except for iPod my home is fully Mac equipped with five computers, three iPhones and some smaller stuff... Plus I personally know director of Apple for Europe... So if iPods could sound really good I would have bought them in no time.


 
  Well, as far as my statement about the BH, I personally never commented on sound signature and digital or analog sounding. I just said and still stand by my words that the BH is really showing its power and technical potential through a real line-out and not the relatively weak headphone-out on the C3. The C3 on it's own is mid-centric, smooth and relatively airy sounding with good timbre. The BH through the line-out of an ipod will sound like it sounds - dry and on the cold side. So, tour above statement should belong more in the C3 thread for praising its merits but the fact that you don't like your itouch with the BH or other amps doesn't disprove my point that the BH is a lot better performer through a line-out. It's dead silent all the way up to 95% on the volume pot even on high gain. It can drive headphones on low gain and 7 o'clock on the volume pot, which are barely driven on high gain and the volume maxed when it's paired with the C3 and can go way way higher in volume without starting to clip and distort. It's nice that you like your C3+BH but I'm just stating what the BH can actually do when powered properly.


----------



## marko93101

Friend loaned me some 25s, sweet mother of the divine lord. Refuse to take the 25s off till I'm going. Will definitely be buying 25s when the finances are available. Still loving this amp. E5/6 gathering dust somewhere.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, please stop drinking, i never meant you in that post, this was about another forum where someone told he found BH better sounding with iTouch vs. c3... That made me curious and so I borrowed iTouch if my daughter to test this again as I thought might be I was not well enough last time testing this combo. As a matter of fact another listen and trying three different amps did not manage to convince me.

I also remember you have Galaxy and not iPod, so why bother?


----------



## mpawluk91

I thought the sennheiser hd 439 would be a good combo with the bh but not really. I've come to terms with the fact that the bh is perfect on low gain with 50 ohm cans. 32 ohms is a little on the iffy side


----------



## Gintaras

marko93101 said:


> Friend loaned me some 25s, sweet mother of the divine lord. Refuse to take the 25s off till I'm going. Will definitely be buying 25s when the finances are available. Still loving this amp. E5/6 gathering dust somewhere.




What 25s means? Sorry for double post.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> What 25s means? Sorry for double post.


 
   
  HD25-1ii, I bet.


----------



## mpawluk91

imackler said:


> HD25-1ii, I bet.


I might get one of those I hear they're great for metal


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> What 25s means? Sorry for double post.


 
   
  Quote: 





imackler said:


> HD25-1ii, I bet.


 
   
  Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I might get one of those I hear they're great for metal


 
   
  Sorry for not being clearer, imackler hit the nail on the head.
   
  mpawluk91, not sure if Metallica is your jam, but listened to The Black Album yesterday and sat in silence and awe for the duration. The Unforgiven blew me away. Also, if you like Thin Lizzy, the 25s are fantastic!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, please stop drinking, i never meant you in that post, this was about another forum where someone told he found BH better sounding with iTouch vs. c3... That made me curious and so I borrowed iTouch if my daughter to test this again as I thought might be I was not well enough last time testing this combo. As a matter of fact another listen and trying three different amps did not manage to convince me.
> 
> I also remember you have Galaxy and not iPod, so why bother?


 
  Because I tried it with an ipod nano 3rd gen and it sounded a lot better. Might be because it lie the older apples has a wolfson DAC which is warmer and smoother but honestly just because you don't like the itouch with the BH and your headphones doesn't mean that someone who probably has harder to drive headphones or just different sounding ones can't find the combo better sounding. I'm pretty sure that as far as power handling and clipping goes the BH fed through the itouch's line-out will be better. As far as the sound signature - now that's a personal preference but I think an ipod will benefit more form a warm and smooth amp not the BH. And I don't mean the digizoid as it's just a bass eq on a wire and even the E11 destroys it overall
   
  edit: and yeah, I'm drinking but that only improves the sound quality


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, whatever you wish because argument for the sake of argument does not fly.

Mind this Digizoid was put in for fun, not serious listen.

Listen session was done with BH and one new amp costing closer to 200$, do not want say more about this right now before testing it more but that sounded well enough to make my daughter snap it.

I also will have Tralucent T1 on the way next week so will report back when have it.

But if you want I can try iPod vs. Rwak100 just to make you happy :-D


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, whatever you wish because argument for the sake of argument does not fly.
> 
> Mind this Digizoid was put in for fun, not serious listen.
> 
> ...


 
  LOL I just like to mess with your comments to work you up and make you start explaining yourself. Honestly how much something costs doesn't matter. As you know I don't use apple products as any sort of rig and I don't defend them. It's just that this is the BH thread and I'm giving my unbiased opinion. I'm not hating on the C3 - it's been my portable DAP for quite some time even before on the previous C3 thread we managed to convince H20 to get one. I like The BH - I've used it on my pc for the past 2 weeks without a break 14 hours a day. I just don't find their synergy when put together anything special and the BH just can't show its true power. That's all.


----------



## Dark Helmet

kova4a said:


> LOL I just like to mess with your comments to work you up and make you start explaining yourself. Honestly how much something costs doesn't matter. As you know I don't use apple products as any sort of rig and I don't defend them. It's just that this is the BH thread and I'm giving my unbiased opinion. I'm not hating on the C3 - it's been my portable DAP for quite some time even before on the previous C3 thread we managed to convince H20 to get one. I like The BH - I've used it on my pc for the past 2 weeks without a break 14 hours a day. I just don't find their synergy when put together anything special and the BH just can't show its true power. That's all.




Kova do you have an amp that you found to have more synergy with the BH? I bought the Colorfly due to all of the positive reviews and found my rockboxed iPod video to be a pain in the butt. I will try the C3 and BH pairing and see how that goes for me first.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Kova do you have an amp that you found to have more synergy with the BH? I bought the Colorfly due to all of the positive reviews and found my rockboxed iPod video to be a pain in the butt. I will try the C3 and BH pairing and see how that goes for me first.


 
  Well, I like it a lot more with both the E11 and Fred_fred_2004’s 3 Channels Headphone Amp. The later is actually awesome sounding for a cMoy and is very musical but I don't know why ClieOS doesn't state battery life in his reviews as it lasted like 5 hours, which is totally unacceptable for me for portable use and I don't know if it was an issue with the battery of this unit or it's just like that but I got it for a friend, so it's not my problem. The BH is awesome for his battery life and the fact that it can be charged while used (not that it needs it with those 90 hours of life) but I'll have to go with the E11 it's also very small and is smoother and has a way better bass boost if you need it - one thing you won't ever see on my BH is turn the LF switch on. H20 was complaining about its clarity but out of a neurtal source with line-out the E11 is pretty neutral with a touch of warmth while the BH is more on the cold side with drier presentation that makes it push more detail but that doesn't make it neutral. The BH is the better amp on battery life, powering harder to drive headphones and pretty good bass control (without the LF switch on) at high volume levels but just isn't the best synergy-wise with the C3 and pretty much anything I tried when used from the headphone-out.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I like it a lot more with both the E11 and Fred_fred_2004’s 3 Channels Headphone Amp. The later is actually awesome sounding for a cMoy and is very musical but I don't know why ClieOS doesn't state battery life in his reviews as it lasted like 5 hours, which is totally unacceptable for me for portable use and I don't know if it was an issue with the battery of this unit or it's just like that but I got it for a friend, so it's not my problem. The BH is awesome for his battery life and the fact that it can be charged while used (not that it needs it with those 90 hours of life) but I'll have to go with the E11 it's also very small and is smoother and has a way better bass boost if you need it - one thing you won't ever see on my BH is turn the LF switch on. H20 was complaining about its clarity but out of a neurtal source with line-out the E11 is pretty neutral with a touch of warmth while the BH is more on the cold side with drier presentation that makes it push more detail but that doesn't make it neutral. The BH is the better amp on battery life, powering harder to drive headphones and pretty good bass control (without the LF switch on) at high volume levels but just isn't the best synergy-wise with the C3 and pretty much anything I tried when used from the headphone-out.


 
  Food for thought.  Thanks.


----------



## mpawluk91

marko93101 said:


> Sorry for not being clearer, imackler hit the nail on the head.
> 
> mpawluk91, not sure if Metallica is your jam, but listened to The Black Album yesterday and sat in silence and awe for the duration. The Unforgiven blew me away. Also, if you like Thin Lizzy, the 25s are fantastic!


Yeah man I can do some Metallica for sure, also you definitely gotta listen to nirvana - MTV unplugged in New York 

That whole album sounds downright amazing on the bh!!! With this particular album I definitely turn the sf switch on my friend


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, seriously speaking Digizoid was never a good amp BUT a subwoofer and as such Digi makes excellent job by boosting bass across the entire range. So I cannot see any point in your comment laughing out Digi. I just want to make sure this excellent product (for what it does) will not get unreasonable bashing except a bit steep price 
   
  on the rest, not worth bothering, to each his own.


----------



## marko93101

mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah man I can do some Metallica for sure, also you definitely gotta listen to nirvana - MTV unplugged in New York
> 
> That whole album sounds downright amazing on the bh!!! With this particular album I definitely turn the sf switch on my friend




I shall check that album out when I can drag myself out of bed!


----------



## Change is Good

Can anyone tell me how this baby pairs up with the Q701s? I already have an M-stage for it as my desktop amp... but would love to have a portable amp that can pair with it along with my IEM se215s.


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

I received my BH the other day along with my ATH-M50's.

Two words - Squirt Farken...


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





ilikeitintheear said:


> I received my BH the other day along with my ATH-M50's.
> 
> Two words - *Squirt Farken*...


 
  Lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## kkfan

ilikeitintheear said:


> I received my BH the other day along with my ATH-M50's.
> 
> Two words - *Squirt Farken.*..




And in English?


----------



## cel4145

kkfan said:


> And in English?




Reminded me of this:


----------



## nick n

huh hahah must be pig latin or something. let us know if that's bad or good.


----------



## iLikeItInTheEar

Hahahaha sorry lads, one of my many sayings... 

Squirt farken = very impressed, especially for the price. Very noice


----------



## kkfan

ilikeitintheear said:


> Hahahaha sorry lads, one of my many sayings...
> 
> Squirt farken = very impressed, especially for the price. Very noice




Ah!
Thank you for the translation!


----------



## SkyBleu

Hello all! 
   
  I'm here to present to you all my quick first impressions of the C&C BH portable amp. I've had it for a while now, but just never got around to having enough time to write something up for you guys due to school. I'm now on holidays for two weeks. 
   
   
*WARNING: I will apologize in advance for the bad quality photos as these pictures below are taken with my phone, and that I'm not using audiophile terminologies for this first impressions. I'll make it clear now, that this first impression is from a non-audiophile's point of view. *
*EDIT: I don't have a single clue what a "First Impressions" even is, so I just put out what I felt like I should*
   
  Okay...This is my first try at doing one of these impressions...but here goes!
   
  Alright, so to start things off, I got this amp as I was in search of an upgrade from the E11 as I wasn't getting enough "oomph" out of it, so I stumbled upon this thread and thought it'd be a good idea to grab one! Aaannd, so that's what I went on to do. 
   
*(Throughout this impression, I'm only going to reference and compare it back to the E11, as I don't have any other amps I can compare to.)*
   
  It came in the mail around three weeks ago, so I've used it for quite a bit. Let me state that it has not been charged at all since it's arrival at my front door. From what I recall, it has been going for a strong 60-70 hours by now. That definitely ticks the box for impressive battery life! 
   
  What I first noticed about the amp is that it enhances the sound quality over the E11 any day for me. It doesn't have that 'veil' that the E11's seem to have, and that LF button really does seem to have an impact on the way the music sounds. It surely makes the audio more clearer and gives it a stronger bass kick - enough to satisfy my ears. What I had mainly noticed about the sound quality when listening to music through the BH is that it makes the music sound very crisp and clean, as compared to the E11, and it is indeed very powerful for it's little self! As suggested by H20Fidelity, when using hybrid IEMs such as my H-100's, they sound much stronger when used in Output 1 with high gain on. Currently, I'm using my Triple-Fi 10's with the BH on Low gain, Output 2 with the LF switch on, if anyone was interested in that haha
   
  Okay, I wish to apologize once again for not knowing anymore audiophile-terminology to describe the sound quality that I had experienced with the BH in full depth, but I'm sure many of you BH owners out there know what I mean. 
   
  Now onto my first impressions on the build quality of the BH!
  I must say, this thing is very nicely built! Feels very firm in the hands, and is very compact and fits nicely with my audio players (iPod Nano 3G and C3). It does feel much more sturdy than the E11, and it has much more weight as well. I do prefer it's structure over the E11 for the sake that it feels like a brick, so I wouldn't have to worry about dropping this thing!
   
  Here's a couple of pictures of my players when paired with the BH amp. (Pictures can be viewed in their actually sizes upon clicking on the images)
   
*iPod Nano with BH*
   

   

   
   

   
*C3 with the BH*
   
   

   
   

   
  And here's a quick comparison between my *C3/BH rig* and my *Nano3G/E11 rig*.
   
   

   
  The two portable rigs of mine above are as is: The C3/BH rig is used at home whilst my Nano3G/E11 rig is more of my rig for when I'm going out and about. This is due to weight, as the Nano rig is very light as opposed to my (almost) 1kg C3/BH rig. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Anyways, I don't have much more to say other than that I'm very impressed with the BH and I don't regret buying it at all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 To me, it was a very good upgrade over the E11. Some may argue against that, but I wish you to not do that as the little wars on the previous pages was enough. It's really more of just my opinion than anything else. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Well, that's pretty much all I got for you guys from my impression of the BH...I know some of you's will not like the format in which I did my little non-audiophile impression, so like I had mentioned above - I apologize for that! 
   
  Over and Out!
  SkyBleu-


----------



## H20Fidelity

Impressions added to the first post SkyBleu. 

What are those tips you're using on TF10?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Impressions added SkyBleu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  They're the sky blue coloured tips that came with the DBA-02's I had recently purchased. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Provides me with a very nice fit, I might add.


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> They're the sky blue coloured tips that came with the DBA-02's I had recently purchased.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've never seen them before, they look interesting, though for now I use these ones, I prefer something with a decent size bore. 

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261173315851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

Here's something interesting for all you BA fans out there, some very interesting information about balanced armatures. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/657603/everything-youve-ever-wanted-to-know-about-balanced-armatures-by-eric-hruza-from-sonion


----------



## nick n

SkyBleu I enjoyed the writeup. Thanks for taking the time to post.
  Don't worry about using stuffy sounding "audiophile" terminologies, it's whatever you hear and however you feel like describing it  and I have found the best  reviews to use different wording and descriptions anyhow. Everyone has to talk around the actual experience.
   
  What's that particular cable there? A copper or silver plated job?  Just wondering if you notice anything compared to a regular half decent copper one. ( no it's not a test lol )


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I've never seen them before, they look interesting, though for now I use these ones, I prefer something with a decent size bore.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261173315851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


 
  Ah, well, I'd classify them as a decent sized bore. They're not too small - pretty close to medium bores, really. 
  Here's a picture of them by themselves.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





nick n said:


> SkyBleu I enjoyed the writeup. Thanks for taking the time to post.
> Don't worry about using stuffy sounding "audiophile" terminologies, it's whatever you hear and however you feel like describing it  and I have found the best  reviews to use different wording and descriptions anyhow. Everyone has to talk around the actual experience.
> 
> What's that particular cable there? A copper or silver plated job?  Just wondering if you notice anything compared to a regular half decent copper one. ( no it's not a test lol )


 
  Thank you Glad you understood what I was trying to get at haha
   
  I, myself, prefer it in a format where non-audiophiles would understand it too, so no one would feel left out That's how I like things to be anyways, easy for types of people, whether they may be complex, or simple. 
   
  Hmm...not quite sure which cable you are referring to, but I'll link you with both of them 
  And yes, they're both silver plated copper cables. I had noticed that they sound brighter and cleaner as opposed to those 'decent' copper cables, whereas those sound more darker and thicker in terms of sound. 
   
  Here's the mini 3.5m to 3.5mm interconnect: 
 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/LOD-Audio-Cable-7N-OFC-Male-3-5mm-to-3-5mm-Mini-Plug-/180711505030?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item2a133ebc86&_uhb=1#ht_3016wt_1163
   
  And the Low-profile(ish) LOD was made by a fellow Head-Fi member, Compicat, or AudioMinor, as some of you may know him as, who made it short for my likings (very nice guy to communicate with and is very considerate and friendly). (They don't seem to be available on eBay anymore, so a link cannot be provided.)


----------



## brunk

Awesome, thanks for the info.
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I've never seen them before, they look interesting, though for now I use these ones, I prefer something with a decent size bore.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261173315851?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> ...


----------



## plainlazy

Well I`m on my 4th charge as I type. Used almost everyday for 4-10 hours since mid Jan.
  Normal run it with Ety ER-4P. Having a spring clean thought I`d try it with my HD650. WOW
  With all the switches to on and a silver plated LOD. Holographic, 3D I have never heard headphones this good. I have the HE-6 with the EF- amp and I know my DAC is not great. I`m about to spend 2k on an master 7. It`s got me thinking do I really need to bother


----------



## MusicalChillies

Final update on this amp now it has had about 100 hours playing time.
  Output 1 - ON
  LF - ON
  SF - ON
  EDIT: High Gain (It is just better and little movement with the pot doesn`t bother me)
   
  Considering I couldn`t listen to the amp with even the LF on it has come a long way in terms of satisfaction. The SF with my Momentums really gives a sense of space now, almost a surround sound feeling but a highly enjoyable experience.
   
  Used with my Westone 4`s, very nice indeed but can`t match the sound stage of the Momentums with SF on.
   
  If this thing breaks I will re-order from C&C, impressed. 
  I will be changing to hifi amplification once I move house but there will always be a home for this little thing.


----------



## Gintaras

Sinth, how true. I also hold onto this little gem which satisfies me greatly for what it does. however i keep SF off because when SF switch engaged stage goes into 3D but it loses focus a bit for my taste. so my config is Line 1, High gain, SF off and LF on.
   
  it also depends on IEMs, because for some Line 2 might sound better and high gain is not always good.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I don't use the SF switch, very rarely. My configuration is output1 / LF on / low gain / for all IEM.


----------



## Gintaras

H2O, i believe you but my eb50 somehow are demanding iems so i find high gain better for them. Other iems i tried were better without high gain.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H2O, i believe you but my eb50 somehow are demanding iems so i find high gain better for them. Other iems i tried were better without high gain.




CK4 puts out a rather strong line out signal, high gain really isn't needed. I noticed with C3 (mine is on loan) with that DAP I may of used high gain, I can use high gain with CK4 it sounds rather full bodied, possibly slightly bassier, though I can hardly turn the volume pot! I have a pair of Ultrasone DJ1 turning up tomorrow so I'm going to give BH a run with full size headphones and open it up. I also I have iPod classic arriving this week I picked up cheap, so I'll see if I can get that all sounding decent. Need to purchase an SPC LOD though. 

The only IEM's I tried that performed well with output2 were T-Peos H-100 and Klipsch X10 so far. Will be interesting to give the DJ1 some juice. I think my BH has pretty much just been idling since I've had it. I hardly ever leave 6 'o clock on the volume pot.


----------



## marko93101

Simple set up for me,
   
  iPod>LOD>C&C BH> Output 2, LF on, SF off, High gain> HD25s


----------



## digirato

The best sweet spot for me so far is...
   
  iPod 5.5>SPC LOD>BH Output 1, Hi gain, LF on>X10
   
  The C&C BH amp delivers absolutely superb sound. Thanks to H20 and this forum for guiding me to pick up this excellent unit!


----------



## Swy05

I'm still a newb when it comes to using the proper cables.
   
  I'm currently using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm to connect my C&C BH to my Galaxy S3 (Intl version with Wolfson DAC).
   
  I was looking at the thread about USB B to USB micro b and was wondering if that cable would benefit me more than using a regular 3.5mm one?
   
  Would these cables work  Or would it only be needed for using an external DAC?
   
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Mini-B-Micro-B-Android-4-0-Above-OTG-cable-4-5-inches-iBasso-Audio-/111036655521?pt=UK_MobilePhones_MobilePhoneAccesories_MobilePhoneDataCables_JN&hash=item19da4ce7a1
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/mini-USB-OTG-Host-cable-adaptor-Samsung-Galaxy-S2-I9100-S3-I9300-SIII-S-III-3-/261188653610?


----------



## MusicalChillies

The USB connection for the amp is for charging so at present you are using the best option.
  Getting a Galaxy S3 myself (upgrading from the 2) and with Jelly Bean (Android 4.1) audio is available via usb out. Haven`t seen a usb to 3.5mm cable though but limited research.


----------



## cel4145

musicalchillies said:


> The USB connection for the amp is for charging so at present you are using the best option.
> Getting a Galaxy S3 myself (upgrading from the 2) and with Jelly Bean (Android 4.1) audio is available via usb out. Haven`t seen a usb to 3.5mm cable though but limited research.




I though the audio out via usb is digital audio out, not analog.


----------



## ravager

cel4145 said:


> I though the audio out via usb is digital audio out, not analog.




That is true. Would need an external DAC to take advantage of the USB audio out, and it would have to have its own power source, I would think.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





ravager said:


> That is true. Would need an external DAC to take advantage of the USB audio out, and it would have to have its own power source, I would think.


 
  Yes, it's digital - you can't connect an amp straight to the USB OTG cable. No, most of the DACs don't need a separate power source. You just have to check, which are the supported ones. There are enough people here with different combos that work fine and I think there was a list somewhere with most of the USB DACs that will work with the S3


----------



## brunk

h20fidelity said:


> CK4 puts out a rather strong line out signal, high gain really isn't needed. I noticed with C3 (mine is on loan) with that DAP I may of used high gain, I can use high gain with CK4 it sounds rather full bodied, possibly slightly bassier, though I can hardly turn the volume pot! I have a pair of Ultrasone DJ1 turning up tomorrow so I'm going to give BH a run with full size headphones and open it up. I also I have iPod classic arriving this week I picked up cheap, so I'll see if I can get that all sounding decent. Need to purchase an SPC LOD though.
> 
> The only IEM's I tried that performed well with output2 were T-Peos H-100 and Klipsch X10 so far. Will be interesting to give the DJ1 some juice. I think my BH has pretty much just been idling since I've had it. I hardly ever leave 6 'o clock on the volume pot.



 
 DOnt forget to RockBox your classic and see if you like it better. I have found it to sound very good, especially when crossfeed is enabled with "headphones" EQ. However, I'm currently using stock formware for sake of my car stereo and docking station to my rig (see avatar).


----------



## H20Fidelity

brunk said:


> DOnt forget to RockBox your classic and see if you like it better. I have found it to sound very good, especially when crossfeed is enabled with "headphones" EQ. However, I'm currently using stock formware for sake of my car stereo and docking station to my rig (see avatar).




I've been informed the iPod I have bought is actually an iPod video. We're still going to put rocbox on there anyway! 

I need it mostly for FLAC support, and maybe some guilty EQ tweaking!


----------



## Dark Helmet

H2O what's the skinny on the new secret portable amp?


----------



## H20Fidelity

dark helmet said:


> H2O what's the skinny on the new secret portable amp?




We're sending K0 on Tour around Australia, to let the members decide. I think it sounds good, rather natural, good speed, and surprisingly impressive separation and clarity, it's not going to slaughter the BH but what it does offer is something different, different flavour. It has more bass presence than BH and kicks a decent punch. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/657929/rhapsodio-k-series-k0-portable-amp-tour-australian-members

The full price is going to be around $50 - $60? However because it's on promotion, I think one can be had for around $35 + $10 shipping for a limited time. One would need to email Rhapsodio and speak to Charles.

By all means its rather capable but I want other members to confirm what I'm hearing.


----------



## radiolight

Does anyone know how c&c bh compares against pa2v2 (which I have)?


----------



## threelury

would the TDK Ba200 benefit from the C&c BH amp? Since there is a large Y splitter which function like an amp? Im using the Colorfly C3 as a source.


----------



## Vemon

I read from a chinese site that output 2 is good for low imp earphone net output 1 is for full size headphone.


----------



## Gintaras

Vemon, perhaps, but i tested how they sound and found Out1 working best for my IEMs. i think good idea would be to try both with your IEMs and decide which sounds best.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> I though the audio out via usb is digital audio out, not analog.


 
  Stuff that then! Headphone out to amp it is then.


----------



## mpawluk91

I got a pure silver LOD on the bh and wow did it improve the sennheiser hd 439!

I will never listen to a fiio LOD again lol







It really cleaned up the vocals and controlled the bass a lot better, this setup has sum pretty awesome synergy


----------



## jokerface

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Okay, so I had a bit more time to play around with it and here's what I found.
> 
> I did a comparison with my Fiio E6.  When I have my earphones plugged into the E6 and turn it on, there is no sound but, you can hear a certain "empty" sound.  It's very hard to describe but if you've ever turned on speakers or turned up the volume of a t.v. when there is no sound, you can hear this "empty" sound.
> 
> ...


 
  I actually have a similar problem. (Not sure if this is normal for portable amps. I'm usually a speaker guy) I'm using my GR07 MKII and it's giving out a high pitched peep sound. And the weird thing is that it's only doing that to my left ear. Even when BH is not connected to the source, the sound is still there. 
 It's actually annoying me a little during music switch because I can hear the faint (but clear) peep. 
 Otherwise, this amp is a gem 
   
  EDIT: The noise is noticeable on Out1 but not really on the Out2 unless I turn on the highgain.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





jokerface said:


> I actually have a similar problem. (Not sure if this is normal for portable amps. I'm usually a speaker guy) I'm using my GR07 MKII and it's giving out a high pitched peep sound. And the weird thing is that it's only doing that to my left ear. Even when BH is not connected to the source, the sound is still there.
> It's actually annoying me a little during music switch because I can hear the faint (but clear) peep.
> Otherwise, this amp is a gem
> 
> EDIT: The noise is noticeable on Out1 but not really on the Out2 unless I turn on the highgain.


 
   
  Yeah, I noticed I made a typo in my previous post.
   
  The sound is only there when it's connected to Out1 and Highgain on.  Any other combination and it's dead silent.
   
  Once it's connected to Out1 and Highgain on (even when when my earphones are the only thing connected to the BH amp.  It's not even connected to a source.), I'll hear the whirring sound.
   
  Well, I spoke to the seller and already shipped it back for an exchange.  Here's to hoping that the new one is flawless.


----------



## jokerface

It would be greatly appreciated if you let me know about the new one and if it gets rid of the problem. I just got mine 3 days ago.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Anyone try the BH through the Porta Pro?


----------



## clarkkent

dark helmet said:


> Anyone try the BH through the Porta Pro?




I haven't yet but I definitely can when I get home


----------



## clarkkent

Here's how I use the BH at work

ELE DAC, OFC interconnect, BH, JVC FXZ100


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> I haven't yet but I definitely can when I get home


 
  Cool please do, and let me know, I should have mine tomorrow.  I'm waiting to get my Colorfly C3 back, which will probably be about 3 weeks (hopefully at the latest).  Mine is currently amping my iPod Video 5.5G.
   
  What DAC is that by the way?
   
  Are you sourcing from your computer?
   
  Nice to know you're in Seattle.


----------



## clarkkent

dark helmet said:


> Cool please do, and let me know, I should have mine tomorrow.  I'm waiting to get my Colorfly C3 back, which will probably be about 3 weeks (hopefully at the latest).  Mine is currently amping my iPod Video 5.5G.
> 
> What DAC is that by the way?
> 
> ...




Ah cool you are too. I'm actually in Kent but nobody besides people who live in Washington know where that is lol.

This is the DAC (there are tons on eBay, I forget which seller I bought it from exactly) http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-PCM2704-DAC-BOARD-CARD-ELNA-Capacitor-hercolor-balck-/200900010810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec692e33a

Yes in the office I source from my computer. Sometimes I have the BH with an iPod Nano and a silver plated LOD (which also sounds awesome) however I have to charge the nano every other day or so, which gets annoying lol.


----------



## cel4145

Just got mine today in the mail.

*Who posted that the C&C BH was good with the Samsung Note 2? *

They were right! Works great. Can't wait to try it out some more


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Ah cool you are too. I'm actually in Kent but nobody besides people who live in Washington know where that is lol.
> 
> This is the DAC (there are tons on eBay, I forget which seller I bought it from exactly) http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-PCM2704-DAC-BOARD-CARD-ELNA-Capacitor-hercolor-balck-/200900010810?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ec692e33a
> 
> Yes in the office I source from my computer. Sometimes I have the BH with an iPod Nano and a silver plated LOD (which also sounds awesome) however I have to charge the nano every other day or so, which gets annoying lol.


 
  Did you get the LOD on ebay too?  I have some silver 22g wire coming in a few days.  I'll be making my mini to mini connector soon for the C3.  Let me know how it works with the Porta Pro.


----------



## benk97

How would the C&C BH do with a pair or ortho's like the HE-500 or Audeze LCD 2's. I'm getting a pair and while I'm curious as to how the BH would power them.


----------



## clarkkent

dark helmet said:


> Did you get the LOD on ebay too?  I have some silver 22g wire coming in a few days.  I'll be making my mini to mini connector soon for the C3.  Let me know how it works with the Porta Pro.




Yup I got it on ebay for I think $20. This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053419415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

Ok so I've been listening to a bunch of stuff tonight on the BH with the silver plated LOD and the iPod Nano.

I have lots of IEM's, but not many headphones. So I was listening to the Porta Pro's, and they definitely sound better with the BH. More "lively". When I took out the BH they sound kind of flat in comparison lol. The BH with the silver plated LOD might add a fuzz too much treble, some songs (like She Wolf) have a few moments where it got a little harsh. With a copper LOD though it would probably be fine (something for me to buy next). ok I just bought a copper LOD on ebay lol. This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-Pure-Copper-/250718033554?pt=Other_MP3_Player_Accessories&hash=item3a5ff59692

Anyways, now I'm listening to the BH with my S500's. Man these things sound awesome. Much better than anything I have in terms of headphones


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





benk97 said:


> How would the C&C BH do with a pair or ortho's like the HE-500 or Audeze LCD 2's. I'm getting a pair and while I'm curious as to how the BH would power them.


 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1170#post_9210059
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/885#post_9183719


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





clarkkent said:


> Yup I got it on ebay for I think $20. This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/281053419415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> 
> Ok so I've been listening to a bunch of stuff tonight on the BH with the silver plated LOD and the iPod Nano.
> 
> ...


 
  Funny, everything I have read about the Porta Pro's is that they sound a bit veiled in the high end.  I am very sensitive to high end, so maybe this will be the the ticket for me.  I love My HD25-1 II  they sound great but the highs can be a bit much.  They still need some break in.  My DT 770's will be going on sale since I barely listen to them anymore, as well as my M50's (both with detachable cable mod).


----------



## kimvictor

how are these with sensitive iems? how much is the popping noise on start up?
   
  here are headphones i'm gonna pair with:
  DT1350
  SE535
  X20 (knowles twfk)
  UE IERM
  SRH940
   
  What do you think? it will be paired with a sony walkman with lod.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> how are these with sensitive iems? how much is the popping noise on start up?
> 
> here are headphones i'm gonna pair with:
> DT1350
> ...


 
  I would power the amp prior to plugging in the headphones, iem's, and you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## cel4145

dark helmet said:


> I would power the amp prior to plugging in the headphones, iem's, and you shouldn't have a problem.




That, or just don't put the headphones or IEMs on until after you turn the amp on.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> That, or just don't put the headphones or IEMs on until after you turn the amp on.


 
  wouldn't that damage sensitive iems?


----------



## H20Fidelity

kimvictor said:


> wouldn't that damage sensitive iems?




Yeah, BH lets off a decent pop when firing up the amp, especially with BA's like TF10, R-50, X10. I highly recommend turning the amp on _before_ plugging your earphones in. It's not so bad with full size headphones but certainly rather loud with sensitive IEM, and you get that feeling you shouldn't be doing it.  It's fine when powering down.

I have gotten into the habit of unplugging the IEM after each session.


----------



## Gintaras

right you are, i sometimes forget about this but the sound pop just reminds me that i have only one pair of ears


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> right you are, i sometimes forget about this but the sound pop just reminds me that i have only one pair of ears




That's why it comes with two jacks, so when you wear one out you can simply switch to the other one. :tongue_smile:


----------



## jokerface

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> wouldn't that damage sensitive iems?


 

 Im pretty sure portable amps arent strong enough to damage them.


----------



## cel4145

jokerface said:


> Im pretty sure portable amps arent strong enough to damage them.




Some home audio amplifiers have that popping at turn on or off, too. For instance, my subwoofer amp does it and an NAD full range amp I previously owned did. Never heard that it damages speakers. I don't know why it would hurt IEMs.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





jokerface said:


> Im pretty sure portable amps arent strong enough to damage them.


 
  Actually, they are strong enough to damage some sensitive IEMs, such as the balanced armatures.


----------



## jokerface

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Actually, they are strong enough to damage some sensitive IEMs, such as the balanced armatures.


 
  :O Im learning new things every day. I should keep that in mind.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





jokerface said:


> :O Im learning new things every day. I should keep that in mind.


 
  Like, they won't destroy it in one go, but it will happen gradually over times of constant popping whilst the IEMs are inserted before turning on the unit. A fellow Head-Fi'er told me that


----------



## cel4145

skybleu said:


> Like, they won't destroy it in one go, but it will happen gradually over times of constant popping whilst the IEMs are inserted before turning on the unit. A fellow Head-Fi'er told me that




Yeah, well head-fiers say a lot of stuff, some of which turns into urban myth. 

Maybe it is possible, but it doesn't seem that loud on my R-50s (110 db sensitivity) that it should damage the IEMs. Unless you hear it from an audio engineer who understands amplifier design and speaker/headphone design, I wouldn't treat as fact.

Not saying one couldn't be better safe than sorry because it is easier in many circumstances to turn off the source first. But don't start a new myth.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Yeah, well head-fiers say a lot of stuff, some of which turns into urban myth.
> 
> Maybe it is possible, but it doesn't seem that loud on my R-50s (110 db sensitivity) that it should damage the IEMs. Unless you hear it from an audio engineer who understands amplifier design and speaker/headphone design, I wouldn't treat as fact.
> 
> Not saying one couldn't be better safe than sorry because it is easier in many circumstances to turn off the source first. But don't start a new myth.


 
  Well, that's not a myth. Actually, there are a bunch of amps that come with such warnings and recommendations by the manufacturer. And actually  ClieOS was on board with that practice of turning your amp first and recommended it to people here, so it isn't some random urban legend made up recently like some of the other stuff that's been gathering blind followers lately like those 300 hours of burn-in for iems and other magical stuff that comes out of the backside of a unicorn.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, that's not a myth. Actually, there are a bunch of amps that come with such warnings and recommendations by the manufacturer. And actually  ClieOS was on board with that practice of turning your amp first and recommended it to people here, so it isn't some random urban legend made up recently like some of the other stuff that's been gathering blind followers lately like those 300 hours of burn-in for iems *and other magical stuff that comes out of the backside of a unicorn.*


 
   
  You don't believe in that?


----------



## waynes world

Bit of a painful wait for this thing. Left country of origin (Singapore) on Mar22. Canada Post shows that they have not received it yet. 12 business days and counting (although I'm not sure if I should factor in Easter). Hopefully I get surprised soon! Oh, and once I get it, I'm gonna let that puppy burn in for 300 hours at least!


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> You don't believe in that?


 
  I kind of thing burning headphones in, but I think people are nuts burning their cables in for 300+ hours.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, that's not a myth. Actually, there are a bunch of amps that come with such warnings and recommendations by the manufacturer. And actually  ClieOS was on board with that practice of turning your amp first and recommended it to people here, so it isn't some random urban legend made up recently like some of the other stuff that's been gathering blind followers lately like those 300 hours of burn-in for iems and other magical stuff that comes out of the backside of a unicorn.


 
  Yeah, that's why many amps have relays in them to stop that popping. It seems like C&C BH doesn't have one.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Yeah, that's why many amps have relays in them to stop that popping. It seems like C&C BH doesn't have one.


 
   
  Ok, so that's one thing that the E12 has going for it, and I am used to turning it on and not worrying about my eardrums being assaulted. I'll have to be careful with the C&C.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok, so that's one thing that the E12 has going for it, and I am used to turning it on and not worrying about my eardrums being assaulted. I'll have to be careful with the C&C.


 
  yeah. I think all fiio amps have one. I don't get why they won't include one. It's not like it's that costly.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> yeah. I think all fiio amps have one. I don't get why they won't include one. It's not like it's that costly.


 
  No, they don't. Actually, the E12 is the first fiio portable amp to have one. Most entry-level portable headphone amps don't have a relay but I guess the fiio engineers really though the e12 might need one with all the power it has. The BH is pretty consistent when powered on - there is a sharp sound but it seems to always be with the some power no matter if the amp is on low or high gain and isn't that high in volume for me to bother unplugging and plugging the headphones every time.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> No, they don't. Actually, the E12 is the first fiio portable amp to have one. Most entry-level portable headphone amps don't have a relay but I guess the fiio engineers really though the e12 might need one with all the power it has. The BH is pretty consistent when powered on - there is a sharp sound but it seems to always be with the some power no matter if the amp is on low or high gain and isn't that high in volume for me to bother unplugging and plugging the headphones every time.


 
   
  Good to know - thanks. But that _was only _after burning it in, right? (Kidding - just kidding)


----------



## Gintaras

yes, when BH fires up there is a loud pop similar to the one a supersonic jet produces when gong beyond the sonic speed :-D

Seriously, the sound pop is not loud at all and will be tolerable for many... i would be worried only if this sound is destructive to your ears or Iems but so far i have not seen any evidence to that.


----------



## TekeRugburn

anyone with the BH and Sansa Fuze do me a favor?  take a picture with them stacked with the line out showing of the fuze and the ins and outs of the BH.  Then a second pic but with the bh flipped upside down (whatever side the the volume was on is now on the opposite side when flipped).  Tried finding that angle in a picture but cant.  Just wanna know how short/long i need to make a LOD for the fuze. 
   
  TIA


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> Yeah, well head-fiers say a lot of stuff, some of which turns into urban myth.
> 
> Maybe it is possible, but it doesn't seem that loud on my R-50s (110 db sensitivity) that it should damage the IEMs. Unless you hear it from an audio engineer who understands amplifier design and speaker/headphone design, I wouldn't treat as fact.
> 
> Not saying one couldn't be better safe than sorry because it is easier in many circumstances to turn off the source first. But don't start a new myth.


 
  Well, to put it in short, I think it's just the safer way to do things if you could just turn the amp on before inserting your IEM jack. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Myth or not, it seems like the safer way to do it anyways haha That loud pop may be worrying for those with sensitive ears too! Unless of course, you've worn down your hearing, that is!


----------



## H20Fidelity

tekerugburn said:


> anyone with the BH and Sansa Fuze do me a favor?  take a picture with them stacked with the line out showing of the fuze and the ins and outs of the BH.  Then a second pic but with the bh flipped upside down (whatever side the the volume was on is now on the opposite side when flipped).  Tried finding that angle in a picture but cant.  Just wanna know how short/long i need to make a LOD for the fuze.
> 
> TIA




I do not have the fuze on hand anymore but I have this picture from months ago, if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Well, to put it in short, I think it's just the safer way to do things if you could just turn the amp on before inserting your IEM jack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but don't most amps make a nasty sound as your plugging the jack into them while they're running?


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> I do not have the fuze on hand anymore but I have this picture from months ago, if you haven't already seen it.


Dude that looks good, even in public it would probably intrigue people


----------



## TekeRugburn

yeah ive seen that pic... but i need to see the angle that i described in my post above.  trying to make a LOD for the fuze and i want it to have a short of a cable as possible. so thats why i need to see thems stacked with the dock line out for the fuze and the in and outs of the bh.


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> Dude that looks good, even in public it would probably intrigue people




Yes, they fitted well together.



tekerugburn said:


> yeah ive seen that pic... but i need to see the angle that i described in my post above.  trying to make a LOD for the fuze and i want it to have a short of a cable as possible. so thats why i need to see thems stacked with the dock line out for the fuze and the in and outs of the bh.




I went through my camera, this is the only other one I have, that wasn't on the computer.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah but don't most amps make a nasty sound as your plugging the jack into them while they're running?


 
  Nope, have yet to experience that It may make a very short and quiet hiss/static noise, but that is much less harmful than what a BH when turning on, can do.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes, they fitted well together.
> I went through my camera, this is the only other one I have, that wasn't on the computer.


 
   perfect man...thats what i needed!


----------



## cel4145

kova4a said:


> Well, that's not a myth. Actually, there are a bunch of amps that come with such warnings and recommendations by the manufacturer. And actually  ClieOS was on board with that practice of turning your amp first and recommended it to people here, so it isn't some random urban legend made up recently like some of the other stuff that's been gathering blind followers lately like those 300 hours of burn-in for iems and other magical stuff that comes out of the backside of a unicorn.




Good to know. It still seems it would depend on how loud the pop is as to whether or not it would damage the headphones. It just doesn't seem that loud to me with the R-50s.


----------



## thoughtcriminal

Looks very interesting


----------



## mpawluk91

I use cans and I never really made a big deal of the pop it's not all that loud on 50 ohm headphones or even 32 for that mater


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I use cans and I never really made a big deal of the pop it's not all that loud on 50 ohm headphones or even 32 for that mater


 
  for cans, I would not worry about. I'm worried about IEMs with 18ohm and close to 120sensitivity.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

The pop doesn't seem to bad with most of mine - but I agree it is better to be safe than sorry so I have started to turn it on first then plug the IEM in.


----------



## jokerface

Anyone in their teenage years confirm a high pitched sound using output1? I asked my dad to listen to it and he said he couldn't hear the high pitched "peep" sound that I was hearing. I asked polleychen about this but I don't know if he understood what I was saying.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jokerface said:


> Anyone in their teenage years confirm a high pitched sound using output1? I asked my dad to listen to it and he said he couldn't hear the high pitched "peep" sound that I was hearing. I asked polleychen about this but I don't know if he understood what I was saying.


 
  if you can hear it then its there.  
   
  Higher frequencies are lost with age.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





jokerface said:


> Anyone in their teenage years confirm a high pitched sound using output1? I asked my dad to listen to it and he said he couldn't hear the high pitched "peep" sound that I was hearing. I asked polleychen about this but I don't know if he understood what I was saying.


 
  Is it a constant sound or just momentary?


----------



## jokerface

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Is it a constant sound or just momentary?


 
  It's constant. I already mentioned this in the thread, but even when it's not plugged into the source, I hear this high pitched "peep" sound. I actually asked my music teacher as well and he said he couldn't hear it  I'm still 19 and can hear the mosquito sound so I think it's just my ears.


----------



## Dark Helmet

> I'm still 19 and can hear the mosquito sound so I think it's just my ears.


 
  That could very well be the case.  Keep the volume at safe levels, you only have one set of ears.  I have that same sound in my ears (tinnitus), though my hearing is still excellent.


----------



## Gintaras

I can hear mosquito sound too, i also can hear what my daughter whispers to my wife in another room, i can hear more than would be normal... But i do not hear high sound pitch. all i can hear is tiny hiss when no music playing but then my floorstanders also produces hiss when amp is not playing... So what's the fuzz?

As regards ears it could be a problem only if that high peep sound rings in your ears even after the amp is switched off, otherwise no problem. :-D


----------



## Swy05

Anyone else feel that the volume is a bit too low? If I try using out2 or highgain off, the volume is too dang low. I have to literally crank it all the way to the top.

Even on Out1+highgain on, my source volume is at about 70% and my bh amp volume pot is at about the 10 o'clock position. 

My hearing is fine. It just seems pretty quiet.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jokerface said:


> Anyone in their teenage years confirm a high pitched sound using output1? I asked my dad to listen to it and he said he couldn't hear the high pitched "peep" sound that I was hearing. I asked polleychen about this but I don't know if he understood what I was saying.




The noise you're hearing should not be there, I do not doubt your fathers ears, only we would have several more reports of this coming through from all the buyers, I know a member who is only 16 and his BH amp is dead quite to his ears, there is a fault with your amp. I know it seems like a hassle to get it replaced and go through an exchange with Pollychen, but you will be happier you did this in the end. 




swy05 said:


> Anyone else feel that the volume is a bit too low? If I try using out2 or highgain off, the volume is too dang low. I have to literally crank it all the way to the top.
> 
> Even on Out1+highgain on, my source volume is at about 70% and my bh amp volume pot is at about the 10 o'clock position.
> 
> My hearing is fine. It just seems pretty quiet.




Turn your source up to 100%


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The noise you're hearing should not be there, I do not doubt your fathers ears, only we would have several more reports of this coming through from all the buyers, I know a member who is only 16 and his BH amp is dead quite to his ears, there is a fault with your amp. I know it seems like a hassle to get it replaced and go through an exchange with Pollychen, but you will be happier you did this in the end.
> Turn your source up to 100%


 
  Thanks for the tip.  Wow, I had a brain fart and didn't even think of that.
   
  I've been using it for about 3 days now and I am truly impressed.  The soundstage, the details, etc.  It's all just amazing.  It's making me re-listen to my whole music collection again.
   
  One thing though that I noticed, if anyone can chime in.  The BH seems to pick up EMI quite easily.
   
  I have it double-locked to my Galaxy S3 so it's literally piggy-backed.  It's silent during normal usage.
   
  But the times where I can hear the EMI noise come on for about 4-5 seconds is when there is some type of "activity" going on in the phone.
   
  For example:  I tried turning off the Wifi and the EMI noise came on again for about 5 seconds.  It then went dead silent.  2 minutes later I tried turning on the Wifi and the EMI noise came on again for about 5 seconds.  Seems to happen when it tries to connect or disconnect to a Wifi spot.
   
  Anyone else notice this?


----------



## waynes world

Cool - finally got it!
   
  First impressions are "Wow - love the size! Much smaller than the E12, and even smaller than the E11. Cool - this will work very well as a truly portable amp."
   
  Second impressions are "Wow - lot's of buttons/options - where's the english in the manual lol!".
   
  So now I think I'll read through this thread to find out what the various settings are, and which settings seem to be the most popular.


----------



## mpawluk91

waynes world said:


> Cool - finally got it!
> 
> First impressions are "Wow - love the size! Much smaller than the E12, and even smaller than the E11. Cool - this will work very well as a truly portable amp."
> 
> ...


The LF switch boosts ur low end and the mids so I always keep it on, the SF switch widens the sound field quite a bit (better for older more condensed recordings particularly pre 1990) if u use the SF switch on a live recording it sounds amazing. Just don't use it on new music to much cause it separates the sound to much. And finally ur gain switch just let's you decide how much power your headphones require. If you want to know about the difference between output 1 and output 2 then message H20Fidelity


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> The LF switch boosts ur low end and the mids so I always keep it on, the SF switch widens the sound field quite a bit (better for older more condensed recordings particularly pre 1990) if u use the SF switch on a live recording it sounds amazing. Just don't use it on new music to much cause it separates the sound to much. And finally ur gain switch just let's you decide how much power your headphones require. If you want to know about the difference between output 1 and output 2 then message H20Fidelity


 
   
  Thanks! Which "out" do you use? Edit: I read the OP, and I'll stick with "out1" for now.
   
  Btw, I am starting out the C&C BH testing journey off of my ELE DAC. Based on what I have read already, and based on how much I love the AD900X's through the ELE DAC + E12, I highly doubt that the AD900X's will sound better through the C&C, and I am envisioning that I will continue to use the AD900X's with the E12. But, I will of course be testing that out.
   
  Where I am thinking the C&C might shine though is with the ELE DAC and the WS99's. They are closed, have an incredible bass and balanced sound, and they don't benefit as much as the AD900X's do with the E12 because the soundstage seems to narrow a bit, and the sound might become a tad bit warmer.
   
  So, I'm hoping that the WS99's really benefit from the C&C, where a bit more brightness won't hurt, and the soundstage won't be narrowed. And I'm hoping for this not only off of the ELE DAC, but off of my Clip Zip (I was using the Clip ZIp + E11 + WS99 when moving about). So we'll see!
   
  My one concern will be with my iem's off of the clip zip + C&C - I'm hoping that they don't become too sibilant for me because I'm treble sensitive. Again, we'll see!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> Final update on this amp now it has had about 100 hours playing time.
> Output 1 - ON
> LF - ON
> SF - ON
> ...


 
   
  So, burn in is good with the C&C. I should know this by now lol! I should probably keep observations to a minimum then, but this was interesting after 30 minutes with ELE DAC + C&C + WS99:
   
  Out1,GC OFF, LF ON, SF OFF
  or
  Out1, GC ON, LF ON, SF ON
   
  Interesting that the GC (gain) seems to have an impact on the SF ON sound. I found that GC OFF + SF ON is seems a bit brighter than GC ON + SF ON (volume matched). I wasn't expecting that.
   
  Obviously lots to learn with this puppy - time to start experimenting and reading! I can tell you this though - it sounds good with the WS99's!


----------



## mpawluk91

waynes world said:


> Thanks! Which "out" do you use? Edit: I read the OP, and I'll stick with "out1" for now.
> 
> Btw, I am starting out the C&C BH testing journey off of my ELE DAC. Based on what I have read already, and based on how much I love the AD900X's through the ELE DAC + E12, I highly doubt that the AD900X's will sound better through the C&C, and I am envisioning that I will continue to use the AD900X's with the E12. But, I will of course be testing that out.
> 
> ...


I use out 1 cause I feel like out 2 muddys up the bass and sounds odd. But as long as you darken the rest of ur setup the c&c bh should balance nicely. It's pretty cold for and amp, my experience is that most amps warm things up


----------



## mpawluk91

waynes world said:


> So, burn in is good with the C&C. I should know this by now lol! I should probably keep observations to a minimum then, but this was interesting after 30 minutes with ELE DAC + C&C + WS99:
> 
> Out1,GC OFF, LF ON, SF OFF
> or
> ...


You know what you should listen to a live recording with sf enabled its epic. Especially Nirvana - MTV Unplugged in New York !!! Listen to the whole album with no interruptions. Sounds even better if its a quality file


----------



## Dark Helmet

> One thing though that I noticed, if anyone can chime in.  The BH seems to pick up EMI quite easily.
> 
> I have it double-locked to my Galaxy S3 so it's literally piggy-backed.


 
  Is your S3 in airport mode when you are using your BH? If not I would suggest trying that.  I was running an Amp/DAC with my Note 2 and got the same thing until I put it in airplane mode.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Is your S3 in airport mode when you are using your BH? If not I would suggest trying that.  I was running an Amp/DAC with my Note 2 and got the same thing until I put it in airplane mode.


 
  Unfortunately, I never have my phone in airplane mode.  I constantly use the phone, so I need the data and everything else on.
   
  I mean, the EMI noise is not super loud or distracting but, it seems to popup randomly.
   
  But, if it's most likely because of the phone, then I guess it's something I'll have to live with.
   
  I will give the airplane mode a try though.  Thank you.


----------



## Dark Helmet

swy05 said:


> Unfortunately, I never have my phone in airplane mode.  I constantly use the phone, so I need the data and everything else on.
> 
> I mean, the EMI noise is not super loud or distracting but, it seems to popup randomly.
> 
> ...




You're welcome.


----------



## waynes world

So far, I am finding that the BH is pairing very nicely with:
  - ELE DAC + BH + WS99's
  - Clip Zip + BH + WS99's
  - ELE DAC + BH + GR07BE's
  - Clip ZIp + BH + GR07BE's
   
  Using the BH so far mainly on these setting:
  - Out1, GC ON, LF ON, SF ON
   
  I am really enjoying the added detail, and the LF ON is working for me, and I'm really enjoying the SF ON's affect on widening the soundstage. Overall effect is that both the WS99's and the GR07BE's seem to be "opened up". And my concerns about sibilance so far seems unfounded. I'm also really enjoying the small size and weight of the BH.
   
  I get the feeling it's here with me to stay


----------



## vanillazai

Mine just arrived after a week. 10 minutes in and i'm loving it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Edit : The usb cable i got for charging is wonky. Changed it with my PS3 controller charger and charging works fine.
   
  Edit 2 : When i have GC set on/hi, it has this..low buzzing sound when there's no music playing. Is it just me?


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





vanillazai said:


> Edit 2 : When i have GC set on/hi, it has this..low buzzing sound when there's no music playing. Is it just me?


 
   
  Do you hear this noise all the time or only during charging?


----------



## Gintaras

hiss or noise? a tiny hiss is being present on out 1 all the time and especially in high gain mode. out 2 is much more silent and you need to crunk up the volume all the way to hear some hiss.
   
  noise? i found no noise whatsoever. so are we speaking about noise really?


----------



## Swy05

Check a few pages back. I had this same problem. Its a slight buzzing/whirring noise on out1 with highgain on.

I got my bh exchanged for another one and this one doesnt have that buzzing/whirring sound.


----------



## threelury

how's the pairing with the c&c bh amp with the Re262? Intending to pair c&c bh amp, colorfly c3 and the Re262. Opinions please.


----------



## Swy05

I made a post about this before but how much EMI noise is normal?

Anyone else have this amp strapped to their phone as a source?

The EMI noises are not superloud but I do notice them sometimes. Especially when I pause a song or wgen I turn off/on the wifi for my phone.

In airplane mode, there is no EMI noise.


----------



## H20Fidelity

swy05 said:


> .
> 
> In airplane mode, there is no EMI noise.




It is just a fairly known problem with portable amps unfortunately, some suffer more than others. Airplane mode is the only real solution.

Or you could try wrapping your head in tin foil.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> So far, I am finding that the BH is pairing very nicely with:
> - ELE DAC + BH + WS99's
> - Clip Zip + BH + WS99's
> - ELE DAC + BH + GR07BE's
> ...


 
  I like those settings as well but I use Out2 - seems to be a smoother sound - Out1 was just a bit too much in the upper end at times and sounded a little thinner. LF is always on while SF is used depending on recordings. Our BE's do pair nicely with this baby!!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Or you could try wrapping your head in tin foil.


 
   
  +1 on the second solution


----------



## threelury

i wanted to get the BH amp  but this -> "professionally designed low-impedance headphones" really bothered me cause im planning to pair this up with my 150ohm Re262.


----------



## vanillazai

> gintaras said:
> 
> 
> > hiss or noise? a tiny hiss is being present on out 1 all the time and especially in high gain mode. out 2 is much more silent and you need to crunk up the volume all the way to hear some hiss.
> ...


 
  I'm still new to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So no idea if its EMI, Noise or Hiss...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   
   
  Quote:


ari33 said:


> Do you hear this noise all the time or only during charging?


 
  All the time when i have my music paused. I'll try to use it for a while more before deciding whether to get it changed or not.. Kinda worried i'll get the same thing if i do ask for a replacement.. Its not THAT annoying, but these noises tend to get on my nerves alot.. 
   
  But i do love when i have all 3 on, or just the LF on. Still looking for that balance. But overall, its not too much of a problem. 
   
  Edit 1 : I'll try to use Out2 for now.. Currently awaiting my arrival of the Sansa Clip along with my SMSL audio cable.. Hopefully they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Or you could try wrapping your head in tin foil.


 
   
  I just tried that while I was out jogging but it doesn't seem to work, simply seeing where I'm going, breathing and even microphonics becomes more of an issue and everyone was laughing at me for some reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Wouldn't it be better adding an RF noise modulator to the cable combined with a faraday cage for the phone?


----------



## H20Fidelity

ari33 said:


> I just tried that while I was out jogging but it doesn't seem to work, simply seeing where I'm going, breathing and even microphonics becomes more of an issue and everyone was laughing at me for some reason!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's because you didn't burn the tin foil in first. Everybody knows that.


----------



## vanillazai

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> That's because you didn't burn the tin foil in first. Everybody knows that.


 
  Let's not forget to give it a pinch of pepper and salt and olive oil.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





threelury said:


> i wanted to get the BH amp  but this -> "professionally designed low-impedance headphones" really bothered me cause im planning to pair this up with my 150ohm Re262.


 
  from what I know, it has two output jack. One 75ohm output for how impedance phone, and one for normal phone. 150 cannot be that hard to drive from its normal output.


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> from what I know, it has two output jack. One 75ohm output for how impedance phone, and one for normal phone. 150 cannot be that hard to drive from its normal output.


 

 This is true, and i also doubt the 262's are so power hungry that the BH cant feed it lol.


----------



## threelury

kimvictor said:


> from what I know, it has two output jack. One 75ohm output for how impedance phone, and one for normal phone. 150 cannot be that hard to drive from its normal output.


 
Thanks! But would the E11 able to drive it better? If not, ill pull the trigger on the BH amp. ^_^


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





threelury said:


> Thanks! But would the E11 able to drive it better? If not, ill pull the trigger on the BH amp. ^_^


 

 The BH will handle them just fine, stuff get lost in translation.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





threelury said:


> Thanks! But would the E11 able to drive it better? If not, ill pull the trigger on the BH amp. ^_^


 
  E12 will have more power. But I think BH should power it to the same level as E11.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Just acquired a backup BH and in the UK too! Considering I major doubts about this amp in the beginning, having a twin brother as backup hopefully shows what a steal of an amp it is.
  $99 £60, you don`t get much for that these days.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> E12 will have more power. But I think BH should power it to the same level as E11.


 
  e11 has a max output of around 180mw..... BH has a max output of 300mw


----------



## Swy05

I've been using this amp for a while now and I continue to be impressed.  It's like a breath of fresh air.  The soundstage is amazing and everything just comes to life.  I've been listening to my whole music collection over again.
   
  I am a basshead, I admit it.  My old Fiio e6 had more bass than the BH.  But, what's funny is that I prefer the bass on the BH compared to the Fiio.  While there is less bass quantity, the bass is much clearer/cleaner than my old Fiio.
   
  I only have 2 minor negatives about the amp though.
   
  1)  The jacks are way too loose.  There's been a lot of times where I plugged my headphones in and put it in my pocket, only to have the headphones come out of the jack.  It'd be great if this was tighter.
  2)  The volume pot is a bit strange.  From the off position to about 9 o'clock, the volume increase is substantial.  Between off and 9 o'clock, if I move the knob a little bit, the volume increases a lot. However, from 9 o'clock and on, the volume increase is minimal.  It doesn't increase as much.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> e11 has a max output of around 180mw..... BH has a max output of 300mw


 

 it's 300 mw* per channel*... so 600mw total
   
  E11 is[size=small] Maximum Output Power[font= 'sans-serif']：[/font]Voltage=HIGH  300mW(16Ω)[/size]


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





nick n said:


> it's 300 mw* per channel*... so 600mw total, pretty sure


 

 ...specs for the E12 that was mentioned earlier, here's a snippet from Fiio
Max Output Power 600mW at 16 ohms, 880mW at 32 ohms, 160mW at 300 ohms.


----------



## nick n

ooops nevermind this post


----------



## brunk

Quote: 





nick n said:


> The BH is what I was talking about


 

 Yeah, i was just chiming in on the conversation about the E11, E12 and BH max output power.


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





brunk said:


> ...specs for the E12 that was mentioned earlier, here's a snippet from Fiio
> Max Output Power 600mW at 16 ohms, 880mW at 32 ohms, 160mW at 300 ohms.


 

 I was speaking about the C&C BH , not sure if we are getting confused   I should have been more clear.
   
_*hahah damn overlap with postings oh well*_   thanks for the info brunk!


----------



## kova4a

Well, I have to be honest - someone should measure it coz I seriously doubt it has 300mW per channel. It has more power than the E11 on high gain but not so much more. It's like with the E11 which was originally said to have 300mW


----------



## brunk

kova4a said:


> Well, I have to be honest - someone should measure it coz I seriously doubt it has 300mW per channel. It has more power than the E11 on high gain but not so much more. It's like with the E11 which was originally said to have 300mW


I agree it would be nice, its too bad all of these measurements are done differently


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





brunk said:


> I agree it would be nice, its too bad all of these measurements are done differently


 
  Well, I know ClieOS mentioned thinking of buying BH coz it will be nice if someone with amp experience and measuring can check the output impedance and power.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Well, I know ClieOS mentioned thinking of buying BH coz it will be nice if someone with amp experience and measuring can check the output impedance and power.


 
  He had then later reported he ordered the C5 over the BH..


----------



## veyrongatti

I got this last January and it has great synergy with my Crossfades........


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> He had then later reported he ordered the C5 over the BH..


 
   
  I spent too much money this month already  Anyway, I'll see if my budget allows it for next month, don't hold me up for it though.
   
  Just to add to the discussion: Power = voltage x current. Having something loud means you have higher voltage output, but it doesn't mean it will have higher current output as well. You can have an amp that is really loud but low in current, resulting in lousy control, soft impact and sometime noise. That's actually a common problem on bad sources, where volume (quantity) is all you get. An ideal amp should have good balance between the two, giving you enough volume and adequate control.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I spent too much money this month already  Anyway, I'll see if my budget allows it for next month, don't hold me up for it though.
> 
> Just to add to the discussion: Power = voltage x current. Having something loud means you have higher voltage output, but it doesn't mean it will have higher current output as well. You can have an amp that is really loud but low in current, resulting in lousy control, soft impact and sometime noise. That's actually a common problem on bad sources, where volume (quantity) is all you get. An ideal amp should have good balance between the two, giving you enough volume and adequate control.


 
  Haha, let's hope you have room in your budget next month to have a shot at the BH! I'd say it's surely a worthy amp for the price.


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Haha, let's hope you have room in your budget next month to have a shot at the BH! I'd say it's surely a worthy amp for the price.


It's hilarious how everyone on headfi refers to people's budgets coming in monthly, it's like they assume everyone's on cash assisted living lol!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> It's hilarious how everyone on headfi refers to people's budgets coming in monthly, it's like they assume everyone's on cash assisted living lol!


 
  He said it himself about his monthly budget!


----------



## TekeRugburn

alas, I sadly think I won't be getting a BH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... for I am the proud new owner of a pico slim 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Finally I get to compare the shadow to the slim.  oh what a glorious battle it shall be.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





walkmanrocks13 said:


> Owning both the E12 and the C&C BH, I decided to ship the E12 back to Amazon. To me, the E12 is a very good amp with only certain types of phones (analytical, neutral, even more tipped to treble). With bassy (not over-bassy), warm phones, the E12 just makes things warm and almost sounds veiled. This is not a criticism, just my view. I had the Arrow 4G and it had a nifty treble boost (2 levels). The E12 could use this feature. Of course, the Arrow costs $299 new, so not a fair comparison. I was choosing here between the E12 and the C&C BH ($99) and with my gear, the C&C came out on top over the E12. I also love the C&C BH's SF control for live recordings.


 
   
  I agree with your assessment. For instance, I like the C&C more with the closed WS99's. But, I like the E12 v1 better with the open AD900X (the v1 bass boost is just perfect with the AD900X's). I don't really want two amps.. oh well.


----------



## mpawluk91

walkmanrocks13 said:


> Owning both the E12 and the C&C BH, I decided to ship the E12 back to Amazon. To me, the E12 is a very good amp with only certain types of phones (analytical, neutral, even more tipped to treble). With bassy (not over-bassy), warm phones, the E12 just makes things warm and almost sounds veiled. This is not a criticism, just my view. I had the Arrow 4G and it had a nifty treble boost (2 levels). The E12 could use this feature. Of course, the Arrow costs $299 new, so not a fair comparison. I was choosing here between the E12 and the C&C BH ($99) and with my gear, the C&C came out on top over the E12. I also love the C&C BH's SF control for live recordings.


Read my comparison between the c&c bh and the arrow 4g you'll be shocked http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1395#post_9257775


----------



## mpawluk91

walkmanrocks13 said:


> Done and on the money. While I didn't have the Arrow when I got the C&C BH (used some of the Arrow sale funds to finance the C&C), I know that as much as I really did like the Arrow, the C&C may just be a better match with my gear and certainly no slouch by comparison. Is the C&C less neutral than the Arrow? Yes, no doubt about it. But I really do dig the little things the C&C LF and SF switches deliver with many of my phones. I am definitely not keeping the E12. It's a good match with say an Ety Kids (I have a pair) but just doesn't work with what I own. And to me, the $$$ gap between the Arrow and the BH is not worth it. Now, that's just a personal preference, of course. I still think the Arrow is an amazing piece of gear.
> 
> Also, I never carry an amp around with me on the street/on the go. Only use it at home really. So the Arrow form factor, not an issue. Of course, the C&C is hardly bulky.
> 
> Thanks for that link. I am on the same page.


It really is all about the synergy you know, my senns absolutely love the bh cause how it balances out the dark sennheiser sound


----------



## H20Fidelity

walkmanrocks13 said:


> Owning both the E12 and the C&C BH, I decided to ship the E12 back to Amazon. To me, the E12 is a very good amp with only certain types of phones (analytical, neutral, even more tipped to treble). With bassy (not over-bassy), warm phones, *the E12 just makes things warm and almost sounds veiled*. This is not a criticism, just my view. I had the Arrow 4G and it had a nifty treble boost (2 levels). The E12 could use this feature. Of course, the Arrow costs $299 new, so not a fair comparison. I was choosing here between the E12 and the C&C BH ($99) and with my gear, the C&C came out on top over the E12. I also love the C&C BH's SF control for live recordings.




Exactly what I heard with E11, compared to the sources headphone out.


----------



## Swy05

A question just popped up in my head.  Its related to EMI noise.
   
  I'm familiar with EMI noise (the buzzing sound) but is a crackling, popping sound considered EMI noise as well?
   
  I'm starting to notice it more with my BH amp.
   
  My Fiio E6 has the traditional EMI noise (buzzing) but I never noticed a crackling/static, popping sound with it.
   
  But with the BH, I notice crackling, popping sounds sometimes when I pause a song, or when there is silence in the song.
   
  Sorry for the noob question.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> A question just popped up in my head.  Its related to EMI noise.
> 
> I'm familiar with EMI noise (the buzzing sound) but is a crackling, popping sound considered EMI noise as well?
> 
> ...


 
  popping is normal, but i don't know about crakling/static sound. people get static sound from turning the volume nob on certain amps, but I don't know as I don't have a BH.


----------



## Gintaras

pop sound is normal, cracking not...


----------



## MusicalChillies

Pop noise when turning on is normal. I now have 2 of the amps and neither exhibit crackling when rotating the volume pot and that is with high gain/LF on. I would suspect a cheap interconnect or a possibly dodgy LOD or even interference from the source.
   
  As I have said above, I now have 2 of these


----------



## ravager

What sinth said. I would look to the output jacks first, since they were loose to begin with. Try out 2 and see if you still get the cracking. A dirty pot could also be the culprit, and if the cracking is amplified, then it could very well be the LOD or 3.5 to 3.5 cable.


----------



## ravager

By the way, I am still loving this little amp, H2O. It makes my X11 X10 with double flanged tips come alive. Best 100 bucks I have spent in a long time, especially with that insane battery life.
   
  edit: too much Linux lately.


----------



## Gintaras

Rav, right, i just forgo to suggest checking the lod cable first, happened to my daughter using iPod as well... the lod can be the real culprit.


----------



## Swy05

Well tried testing it out more. Even tried 2 other 3.5 interconnect cables. On out2 the crackling is there but its less noticeable. Definitely more noticeable on Out1. It only seems to happen when I pause a song or when I turn on the BH.

In airplane mode however, the crackling noise is gone on both out1 and 2. Even when a song is paused or when I turn on the bh, it seems to gone.

Im guessing my S3 is causing a lot of interference. Or the BH is sensitive to my S3.

But I always assumed EMI noise is a buzzing noise, not this crackling sound


----------



## H20Fidelity

ravager said:


> By the way, I am still loving this little amp, H2O. It makes my X11 X10 with double flanged tips come alive. Best 100 bucks I have spent in a long time, especially with that insane battery life.
> 
> edit: too much Linux lately.




Yes, BH was a great find for most it seems, I still only charge mine once every 2 - 3 weeks. 

Sounds crazy saying that, though it continues pumping out the same impressive SQ! 

@~Sinth: Your photo has been added to the members rigs album on the first page.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Well tried testing it out more. Even tried 2 other 3.5 interconnect cables. On out2 the crackling is there but its less noticeable. Definitely more noticeable on Out1. It only seems to happen when I pause a song or when I turn on the BH.
> 
> In airplane mode however, the crackling noise is gone on both out1 and 2. Even when a song is paused or when I turn on the bh, it seems to gone.
> 
> ...


 
  Airplane mode is the only relief for this unfortunately.
   
  I have the Note 2 and I went through the same thing.  I didn't mind putting it in airplane mode.  I figured that if I missed a call or text I could just check my messages later.  It does suck I know.  Perhaps there may be a future fix for this on an update, but I probably wouldn't bank on it.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Airplane mode is the only relief for this unfortunately.
> 
> I have the Note 2 and I went through the same thing.  I didn't mind putting it in airplane mode.  I figured that if I missed a call or text I could just check my messages later.  It does suck I know.  Perhaps there may be a future fix for this on an update, but I probably wouldn't bank on it.


 
  Thank you for the input.  I remember you mentioned you had a Note2 with the same problem.  It kinda stinks.
   
  It's just strange.  Or at least new to me.  I've heard EMI noise before and it's a buzzing noise.  My Fiio E6 has this problem.
   
  But the BH's crackling sound is something I've never heard before because of EMI noise.


----------



## ravager

swy05 said:


> Thank you for the input.  I remember you mentioned you had a Note2 with the same problem.  It kinda stinks.
> 
> It's just strange.  Or at least new to me.  I've heard EMI noise before and it's a buzzing noise.  My Fiio E6 has this problem.
> 
> But the BH's crackling sound is something I've never heard before because of EMI noise.




I have to recommend getting a dedicated DAP. I have an HTC Thunderbolt and the EMI interference on the BH is pretty bad, even when using IPod classic and LOD. I can't imagine how bad it would be with a phone piggy-backed with BH.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





ravager said:


> I have to recommend getting a dedicated DAP. I have an HTC Thunderbolt and the EMI interference on the BH is pretty bad, even when using IPod classic and LOD. I can't imagine how bad it would be with a phone piggy-backed with BH.


 
  I get no interference with my iPod video and LOD.  A dedicated DAP may be the answer.


----------



## rckyosho

Apart from airplane mode the next best thing is putting the phone in wcdma only as I find the other modes to be noisier.Try that and tell us how it goes.


----------



## Swy05

Thanks for the replies folks.
   
  I guess a dedicated DAP is in order.
   
  Like I mentioned, I never noticed a crackling in the other portable amps I've tried.  I'm used to EMI (buzzing noise) but this crackling is just strange to me.
   
  I can live with the buzzing sound because that's a given with EMI.  But this crackling sound has me wondering if my BH is defective or not.  It seems to be predominantly in the right ear.


----------



## Dark Helmet

swy05 said:


> Thanks for the replies folks.
> 
> I guess a dedicated DAP is in order.
> 
> ...




You may have already answered this already, but do you have other headphones of any kind to try? If so, and you still get the same interference then it may be the BH. By the way, when in airplane mode does the crackling go away?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Just to say guys, BH has awesome synergy with the SoundMAGIC E10. I dare you all to try it.


----------



## Swy05

dark helmet said:


> You may have already answered this already, but do you have other headphones of any kind to try? If so, and you still get the same interference then it may be the BH. By the way, when in airplane mode does the crackling go away?




I tried other headphones and the same thing.

But in airplane mode there is no crackling sound. Its silent.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I tried other headphones and the same thing.
> 
> But in airplane mode there is no crackling sound. Its silent.


 
  Outside of the BH's right channel being more prone to picking up EMI, I'd say it was defective.


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, i do not understand what phone is this but it well can be phone out problem, perhaps trying another phone can help detect if culprit is BH.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Helmet, i do not understand what phone is this but it well can be phone out problem, perhaps trying another phone can help detect if culprit is BH.


 
  He has tried other headphones and I believe it's headphone out 1, which tends to be the problematic phone out, amongst all the complaints people have had about the BH.


----------



## Dark Helmet

By the way Gintaras the Triple -Fi's are on their way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If i really end up digging them I'm going to have moulds made for them.


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, thanks for letting me know, so i book one week off and abstain from headfi because if you will not like your TF then i might be at risk here :-D

Serously, you cordially welcome mate and have fun with TF


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I tried other headphones and the same thing.
> 
> But in airplane mode there is no crackling sound. Its silent.


 
  Yup, that is your culprit. I would definitely get a DAP and that will free up your phone and you will no longer have the crackling sound. Just don't put the phone next to the BH. : )


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Helmet, thanks for letting me know, so i book one week off and abstain from headfi because if you will not like your TF then i might be at risk here :-D
> 
> Serously, you cordially welcome mate and have fun with TF


 
  If I don't like them I'm coming to Austria to find you.


----------



## Kamakahah

Has anybody tried replacing the jacks on the unit? Their looseness is finally getting to me.


----------



## Dark Helmet

kamakahah said:


> Has anybody tried replacing the jacks on the unit? Their looseness is finally getting to me.




Not that I'm aware of, though I know it is an issue for many. It's going to take a brave soul to do it first.


----------



## Kamakahah

dark helmet said:


> Not that I'm aware of, though I know it is an issue for many. It's going to take a brave soul to do it first.




Well, I'm going to do it, but it'll be a few weeks to look it over and pick out parts. I was hoping to not go in blind though


----------



## Dark Helmet

kamakahah said:


> Well, I'm going to do it, but it'll be a few weeks to look it over and pick out parts. I was hoping to not go in blind though




Keep us posted as you go.


----------



## Oregonian

ravager said:


> Yup, that is your culprit. I would definitely get a DAP and that will free up your phone and you will no longer have the crackling sound. Just don't put the phone next to the BH. : )




Now I apologize for not reading all 117 pages but are there noise issues with his amp if I choose to piggyback with bands to my iPhone 5? I'd love to know this before I decide to buy one.


----------



## pngwn

Yes, there will likely be EMI that you can occasionally hear. Btw how do plan to band it to the iPhone 5? @@ don't you need all the front space for screen and home button?


----------



## Oregonian

pngwn said:


> Yes, there will likely be EMI that you can occasionally hear. Btw how do plan to band it to the iPhone 5? @@ don't you need all the front space for screen and home button?




I'd try to band it to the back of the iPhone. Thx for the info on EMI.


----------



## pngwn

Doesn't the *band* have to go around iPhone, covering part of the screen?


----------



## pngwn

Doesn't the *band* have to go around iPhone, covering part of the screen?


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Doesn't the *band* have to go around iPhone, covering part of the screen?


 

 Ah, that's what you were referring to.  Yes it does, but you can strategically place it in areas that are not critical.


----------



## Kamakahah

oregonian said:


> Ah, that's what you were referring to.  Yes it does, but you can strategically place it in areas that are not critical.




Or just get a cheap $2 case and use dual lock. No bands and you can remove the case whenever.


----------



## Oregonian

kamakahah said:


> Or just get a cheap $2 case and use dual lock. No bands and you can remove the case whenever.




Now that is a great idea. So simple I overlooked it. Thx!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Now that is a great idea. So simple I overlooked it. Thx!


 
   
  Yeah, dual lock is great. I have everywhere.  Clip zip + BH dual locked makes for a constant companion. I even have dual lock on the back of my tablet case and often have the BH attached to it lol.


----------



## pwnzorzz

I just want to say thanks for this discovery...
   
  I haven't charged the amp since I got it 3 weeks ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Loving it with my 535s!

 Leaving you guys with a picture of my rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
[IMG=http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/5513/rigit.jpg][/IMG]

 (how come the picture doesn't show up and I can't use the insert image picture when I'm posting? help pls!)


----------



## H20Fidelity

Hi pwnzorzz,

Glad you're enjoying the amp.

New members cannot post images, until they reach a certain amount of posts. 

I will fix this for you and add your picture to the rigs post on the first page.


----------



## pwnzorzz

Thanks H20! And thanks for hurting my wallet loool


----------



## jenia1

did anybody try to use the 2 outputs of the c&c bh simultaniously at the same time? is it possible?


----------



## H20Fidelity

jenia1 said:


> did anybody try to use the 2 outputs of the c&c bh simultaniously at the same time? is it possible?




Sure, you can do that no problem. It's actually stated in the specs and features.


----------



## pwnzorzz

Quote: 





jenia1 said:


> did anybody try to use the 2 outputs of the c&c bh simultaniously at the same time? is it possible?


 
   


 yep I tried it with my girlfriend
 output 1 is slightly louder though


----------



## Gintaras

pwnzorzz said:


> Thanks H20! And thanks for hurting my wallet loool




my wallet cries too after i met H2O 
It all began with bh amp before i ended up ordering rdb, more amps and finally rwak, now my wife seriously thinks i need a shrink :-D


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> my wallet cries too after i met H2O
> It all began with bh amp before i ended up ordering rdb, more amps and finally rwak, now my wife seriously thinks i need a shrink :-D




Haha. Give it another six months here then see what she thinks.


----------



## waynes world

That's a cool looking rig and cabling pwn (and a good photo)! And yes, the battery life of this thing is starting to freak me out, and is making my E12 feel a bit insecure lol. And as far as girlfriends go, I think I better try to wean myself off of this addiction before I bother even trying to get another. Hmmm... gonna be tough!


----------



## pwnzorzz

waynes world said:


> That's a cool looking rig and cabling pwn (and a good photo)! And yes, the battery life of this thing is starting to freak me out, and is making my E12 feel a bit insecure lol. And as far as girlfriends go, I think I better try to wean myself off of this addiction before I bother even trying to get another. Hmmm... gonna be tough!




Yeah the cables look very good and feel very sturdy
They are from stage 93 and they are based in Singapore


----------



## Swy05

I want to first thank everyone who's helped out a audio noob like me.
   
  I've had the BH for 2-3 weeks and I really do enjoy this amp.
   
  Just a couple of things that's been bothering me that I can't seem to shake off.  Maybe it's the OCD in me but, I just can't seem to shake off these issues.
   
  1)  The whole EMI issue gets downright unbearable at times.  I know it's susceptible to EMI noise when paired with a smartphone (Galaxy S3).  But not even the buzzing sound but a crackling and loud pitched noise is prevalent in certain situations.  It always seems to happen when I'm in an elevator or when I'm in the stairs.  The EMI buzzing/crackling/loud pitched sound will just go crazy for a long time.  Even my Fiio E6 never had this much noise (granted it's made out of plastic so that may have helped.)
   
  2)  The volume just seems way too low, especially on Out2.  After advice from H20, I put the source all the way up.  On Out1 with Highgain on (max settings for loudness) I have the volume pot at around 9 o'clock.  If I turn Highgain on I literally have to raise it to about 10-11 o'clock.  On Out2, forget it.  I can barely hear anything.  On Out2 with Highgain on, I have the knob set at around 12:00 o'clock.  On Out2 with Highgain off, let's just say, I can't hear anything.  I don't think my IEM's are hard to drive.  A ATH CKS77 and CKM50.  They should be pretty easy to drive.
   
  My hearing is fine.  I'm not losing my hearing or anything.  The volume pot seems to be strange.  On Out1 from 6 o'clock to 9 o'clock, the volume increases drastically with a little knob adjustment. However from 9 o'clock on, the volume increase is very minimal even with increasing the volume knob.
   
  Like I said, maybe it's just me, but these couple of "issues" are bugging me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Edit: In regards to Point #2 I just tried something that I wasn't thinking of before.  I probably should have done sooner (I'm dumb).  I tried testing it on my old iPad1 (which I haven't used in months) and well what do you know, the sound output is sooooo much louder on my iPad1 compared to my Galaxy S3 (with the Wolfson DAC).  I always thought the Wolfson DAC was pretty good on the S3 but, I guess not.  Jeez.  Seems like the volume on the iPad can go up 16 notches while the S3 can only go up 8 notches.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I want to first thank everyone who's helped out a audio noob like me.
> 
> I've had the BH for 2-3 weeks and I really do enjoy this amp.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Sounds like you are trying to like this thing..................and I for one am glad to hear all the EMI issues you're having since I would be pairing this with an iPhone 5.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Sounds like you are trying to like this thing..................and I for one am glad to hear all the EMI issues you're having since I would be pairing this with an iPhone 5.


 
  I updated my post above.
   
  The issue with the volume wasn't because of the BH.  It was due to my source.  Something I should thought of but I didn't.  My dumb mistake.
   
  Apparently my old iPad1 can output sound much louder than my S3.  So if you own a iPhone5 then you may be in for a good surprise =).


----------



## pngwn

Still gonna have EMI "problems" with an iPhone 5, though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah, just tried this with my phone next to the BH, they didn't get along to well, if I'm correct the entire audio signal stops when I purposely made a call with them together, EMI is not uncommon amoung portable amps. Members who've been around a while are well aware of this, why we use Airplane mode. If you need your phone signal on, I suggest using a cheap sansa clip for the BH and your music for those occasions. You'd probably be surprised with the outcome.


----------



## Hutnicks

I am really curious about all this as I was considering the BH to pair with my Galaxy S. EMI issues in an amp that was *designed*  to be paired with this type of device are totally unacceptable.
   
   Has anyone talked with BH about this? This seems like a typical ground loop issue. Perhaps a shielded interconnect would solve it.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, just tried this with my phone next to the BH, they didn't get along to well, if I'm correct the entire audio signal stops when I purposely made a call with them together, this is not uncommon amoung portable amps. Members who've been around a while are well aware of this, why we use Airplane mode. If you need your phone signal on, I suggest using a cheap sansa clip for the BH and your music for those occasions. You'd probably be surprised with the outcome.


 

 I run my iPhone 5 with my FiiO E11 at times and have ZERO EMI problems so must be the C&C's problem. 
   
  Thx for the info.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah it was pretty bad. I can understand it would drive some people crazy.


----------



## cel4145

swy05 said:


> Edit: In regards to Point #2 I just tried something that I wasn't thinking of before.  I probably should have done sooner (I'm dumb).  I tried testing it on my old iPad1 (which I haven't used in months) and well what do you know, the sound output is sooooo much louder on my iPad1 compared to my Galaxy S3 (with the Wolfson DAC).  I always thought the Wolfson DAC was pretty good on the S3 but, I guess not.  Jeez.  Seems like the volume on the iPad can go up 16 notches while the S3 can only go up 8 notches.




That's not the Wolfson DAC that's the problem, but the headphone amp on the S3. Apparently Samsung has the headphone amp gain set low on some of their phones. I actually rooted my Samsung Note 2 and turned up the headphone amp gain by several db by changing a config file.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Here's a couple of threads for you guys where ClieOs talks about EMI with E11, as ive said it's a common issue. I'll find some more in the morning as I'm on my phone, but I want you guys to get a grasp on the problem using amps with cell phones.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/613768/fiio-e11-questions-and-ideas-fiio-e11-modding-thread

http://www.head-fi.org/t/552605/fiio-e11-impression-information-support/825#post_8130789


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> That's not the Wolfson DAC that's the problem, but the headphone amp on the S3. Apparently Samsung has the headphone amp gain set low on some of their phones. I actually rooted my Samsung Note 2 and turned up the headphone amp gain by several db by changing a config file.


 
  Ahh I see.  Got it.  Thanks for the info.
   
  It's strange, I remember before I installed Jelly Bean the output volume was pretty loud on the S3.  After I updated to Jelly Bean, the volume output lowered drastically.


----------



## cel4145

swy05 said:


> Ahh I see.  Got it.  Thanks for the info.
> 
> It's strange, I remember before I installed Jelly Bean the output volume was pretty loud on the S3.  After I updated to Jelly Bean, the volume output lowered drastically.




Check this thread over at XDA for turning up the headphone amp gain on the Note 2. Might give you a lead to something similar for the S3.


----------



## Swy05

cel4145 said:


> Check this thread over at XDA for turning up the headphone amp gain on the Note 2. Might give you a lead to something similar for the S3.




Thanks!


----------



## Dark Helmet

> Seems like the volume on the iPad can go up 16 notches while the S3 can only go up 8 notches.


 
  The S3 (Note 2) in my opinion is better served with an Amp/Dac, but then again even when using an Amp/Dac the onboard volume on the S3 comes into play.  If you root your phone you will be able to do a volume boost mod to it which will help.  I did it to my Note 2 and it certainly helped.


----------



## mpawluk91

I just use dedicated players. It would be annoying having an amp with ur phone all the time


----------



## zerocoolhifi

EMI problems can also be different based on the Cellular signal type - Old TDMA signals were very loud with EMI but CDMA - Verizon etc. have better EMI but still not great - GSM as far as I can tell has the best EMI. I will try my iPhone 5 (GSM) with my BH and report back my EMI findings.


----------



## pngwn

hutnicks said:


> I am really curious about all this as I was considering the BH to pair with my Galaxy S. EMI issues in an amp that was *designed*  to be paired with this type of device are totally unacceptable.
> 
> Has anyone talked with BH about this? This seems like a typical ground loop issue. Perhaps a shielded interconnect would solve it.




Portable amps are designed to be used with portable music players. Some portable music players happen to be phones. Not all portable music players are phones.

I know that getting a dedicated DAP is an extra expense, but that's the cost of getting rid of EMI -- by using a device doesn't have any.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Portable amps are designed to be used with portable music players. Some portable music players happen to be phones. Not all portable music players are phones.
> 
> I know that getting a dedicated DAP is an extra expense, but that's the cost of getting rid of EMI -- by using a device doesn't have any.


 
   
  Welcome to the 21`st Century BH. If you cannot design an amp that does not pick EMI from a phone you are in the wrong business, period. Phone/Music players are a fact of life and not dealing with that is just BAD business.
   
   Both my E11 and cheapo Fireye1 function perfectly with my phone. That said any amp that does not perform is a no go.
   
  Buying another music player (and I already have many)  to go with an amp is just completely bass ackwards and not an option.
   
   The right solution here is to buy an amp that was designed properly in the first place and emphatically NOT to buy more hardware to solve an amp problem.  That would be pure madness and the money spent better used to buy a decent amp.
   
  . E12, here I come.


----------



## waynes world

A few of my impressions from this thread:
   
   Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi waynes, mind letting me know if the C&C BH carries a specific sound signature of it's own. Is it a warm or cold sounding amp? Many thanks.


 
   
  If you haven't already seen the C&C BH thread, here it is.
   
  I find that the C&C BH brightens things up a bit, adds a bit of detail in the treble region, and also tends to open up the soundstage (especially when using the SF switch). Where I find it to be perfect is with a more neutral or darker source. For instance, the Clip Zip is fairly neutral, but with the C&C BH, the sound really opens up more resolution is added. So, I find the Clip Zip + C&C BH pairing perfect for my WS99's or CKS1000's (but not with my AD900X's because they have this thing for the Fiio E12 lol).
   
  With a source like the ELE DAC which is already a bit brighter, the Fiio E12 pairs very well because the combination is fairly neutral, and the E12 adds a bunch of power and refinement. And the sub-bass boost of the version 1 E12 that I have is very cool and works very well with all of my headphones and iems. The WS99's sound amazing off of the ELE DAC + E12 with the bass boost off or on. Having said that, the WS99's also sound amazing off of the ELE DAC + C&C BH. Because the WS99's are a bit warmer to begin with, they don't get too bright for me with the ELE DAC + C&C BH combo (whereas I think that headphones that are brighter to begin with would). Also, the C&C's SF switch which widens the soundstage works well with the WS99's. It would be difficult at this point for me to say which amp I like better with the WS99's off of the ELE DAC.
   
  The amp for my AD900X's is the E12 (v1). For some reason, that pairing is just amazing, and the sound is just less coherent or refined when the AD900X's are paired with the C&C BH. It's not that they sound bad with the C&C BH, it's just that they sound perfect with the E12.
   
  My CKS1000's are not as picky though about which amp I use off of the ELE DAC or the Clip Zip - sounds amazing with everything.
   
  I never really intended on having two portable amps, but as you can see, it has become complicated for me lol. So, I'm happily stuck with them both. I find the E12 really isn't all that portable anyway, so it happily sits on my desk, usually attached to the ELE DAC (or used when I watch TV with the AD900X's). Whereas the C&C BH is quite small and portable and has that ridiculous 80 hour batter life and it pairs very well with the Clip Zip, so it's usually dual locked with the clip zip and ready to go.
   
   
   Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi wayne, appreciate your thoughts with regards to the C&C BH. Will take some time to go thru the thread you have linked. In the meantime, do you feels that the brightness you have observed would causes sibilant or could it helps to smooth out the highs.
> 
> Many thanks.


 
   
  If your source or your headphones/iems are bright, then you'll have to think a bit about sibilance with the C&C. It was a concern of mine when pairing with the ELE DAC because I am fairly sensitive to bright treble, and the ELE DAC already adds some brightness. But in reality, it hasn't proved to be an issue because the headphones and iems that I'm using are not sibilant to begin with. Overall, I am thrilled with the C&C BH. It adds detail, resolution, and soundstage. It's 80 hour battery life alone makes it seem like it _never_ needs to be charged. It's LF bass boost switch is still a bit of a mystery to me, but I like it (depending on the headphones and music). It's SF switch is like vodoo how it increases the soundstage, especially for live recordings. And it is quite small (smaller than the E11). Pair the C&C with a neutral to warm source or headphones, and it is friggin amazing. So yeah, the C&C BH is a keeper in my books.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Welcome to the 21`st Century BH. If you cannot design an amp that does not pick EMI from a phone you are in the wrong business, period. Phone/Music players are a fact of life and not dealing with that is just BAD business.
> 
> Both my E11 and cheapo Fireye1 function perfectly with my phone. That said any amp that does not perform is a no go.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hm you make a good point about the fairly commonplace existence of phone/music players. I guess it's easy for me to suggest the alternative because I've had an iPod for so long that I was able to pair with my BH and avoid the irritating EMIs that we've been discussing.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Hm you make a good point about the fairly commonplace existence of phone/music players. I guess it's easy for me to suggest the alternative because I've had an iPod for so long that I was able to pair with my BH and avoid the irritating EMIs that we've been discussing.


 
   
  I actually have 2 ipods around but am loathe to use them, the Samsung was a choice as it sounds superb. If the amp won't play well with it, out she goes and in with one that co exists with no issues.


----------



## nick n

I wonder if lining the inner part of the housing with copper ( the thin wide copper tape ) would help. (?)


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





nick n said:


> I wonder if lining the inner part of the housing with copper ( the thin wide copper tape ) would help. (?)


 

 The case is aluminium is it not? That should act as enough of a Faraday cage. I suspect the cabling is the issue at hand here. Perhaps grounded on one side and making it into an antenna. If one were to run a connection from the phone side plug to an external ground the problem may disappear. That is not a fix though.


----------



## nick n

yes you are right my bad
   
  you could try a 3.5mm  audio ground loop isolator/noise eliminator cable ( 2 small audio transformers inline for those that don't know ) Think their range is 20-20k and they have a 3db boost if I recall correctly. Mine does anyhow
*In addition to stopping the giant free antenna/ground problem* it would eliminate any dc offset ( and control the driver better ), as well as any digitalgenic RFI that intermodulates with audio frequency.
  You _might_ lose some of the* high* highs.
   
  They are fairly cheap.
  You'd at least know if the culprit was the cable at that point, or something else ( like fake aluminum )
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
   
  Just throwing out another idea it may not be worth it for you.


----------



## Hutnicks

Hadn't considered the faux aluminum angle The cable would be a cheap fix. I'd like to hear someone try it.
   
  We go down thi road any further and this will win up in the DIY section
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> yes you are right my bad
> 
> you could try a 3.5mm  audio ground loop isolator/noise eliminator cable ( 2 small audio transformers inline for those that don't know ) Think their range is 20-20k and they have a 3db boost if I recall correctly. Mine does anyhow
> *In addition to stopping the giant free antenna/ground problem* it would eliminate any dc offset ( and control the driver better ), as well as any digitalgenic RFI that intermodulates with audio frequency.
> ...


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Welcome to the 21`st Century BH. If you cannot design an amp that does not pick EMI from a phone you are in the wrong business, period. Phone/Music players are a fact of life and not dealing with that is just BAD business.
> 
> Both my E11 and cheapo Fireye1 function perfectly with my phone. That said any amp that does not perform is a no go.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You seemed to have missed H2O's post discussing what ClieOS has reported. (Good luck in finding a sensitive portable solution that doesn't have EMI issues.)
   
  This is ClieOS observation about the E12. 
   
   
 *EMI and Hiss*
 EMI is quite noticeable on the E12. While far from blasting loud, it is annoying. Also, the amp not only picks up cellphone EMI, but has a tendency to pick up any nearby (within a feet or two) EMI source as well, such as 2.4GHz cordless phone. It probably not going to be great pairing if you are using cellphone as source.


----------



## Gintaras

i do not understand what EMI? you mean when using phone connect to amp or just keeping phone close to amp? really difficult to understand.
   
  also i suggest try different cables, the cable can be a culprit.
   
  however i agree, if this does not work for OP then most easy solution sell and move on.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> i do not understand what EMI? you mean when using phone connect to amp or just keeping phone close to amp? really difficult to understand.
> 
> also i suggest try different cables, the cable can be a culprit.
> 
> however i agree, if this does not work for OP then most easy solution sell and move on.


 
   
  Cables won't affect EMI, it's the device that's picking up the interference. Basically, you'll hear Electro-Magnetic Inteference when your phone or any other electronic wave emitting device (cell phone, wireless home phone maybe, idk what else) is sending signals. I notice it happen when I'm on 3G and a call is coming in, going out, or I'm getting a text. We also don't even have to be talking about amps, my FM transmitter picks up EMI while I'm driving and I'm using my phone with it.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





ravager said:


> You seemed to have missed H2O's post discussing what ClieOS has reported. (*Good luck in finding a sensitive portable solution* that doesn't have EMI issues.)
> 
> This is ClieOS observation about the E12.
> 
> ...


 

 I do not need luck, I have the E11 and a Fireye, neither of which exhibits any tendency to pick up interference.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> *Cables won't affect EMI*, it's the device that's picking up the interference. Basically, you'll hear Electro-Magnetic Inteference when your phone or any other electronic wave emitting device (cell phone, wireless home phone maybe, idk what else) is sending signals. I notice it happen when I'm on 3G and a call is coming in, going out, or I'm getting a text. We also don't even have to be talking about amps, my FM transmitter picks up EMI while I'm driving and I'm using my phone with it.


 
   
  You couldn't be more wrong if you tried. It is the very reason why things like coax and twisted pair exist in the first place. There are a million different reasons for RF interference, and all of them come down to poor design and or production issues.
   
  You actually do not find it telling that the interference occurs when the phone and amp are *connected*?
   
  I really find this whole apologist attitude disturbing. I buy any audio component that suffers from interference, it's gone, pronto. I don't care who made it, what its supposed "rep" is or how popular it happens to be. It's simply PP design, period, and inexcusable in this day and age.
   
   If anyone actually thinks that you cannot design a device that does not suffer from RF or EM interference you are sorely mistaken.
   
  And that's as far as I go with this one. The amp's a no go.
   
  I can test a demo of the E12 for myself.
   
  There is really nothing in it for me to try to diagnose or fix C&C's (or anyone else's for that matter) design or QA issues.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yes, EMI is obviously much stronger when phones are connected to amps because cables are typically pretty short, therefore forcing the EMI device to be *closer* to the amp, but given that my phone can set it off when it's not connected to my *E12* while I'm listening to music on my computer, cables aren't the be all end all for EMI. Unless you mean that buying top end cables to use with my iPhone and BH will somehow result in less EMI?
   
  Speaking of E12 EMI, it's not immune to EMI, either. Picks up far less than the BH, but it certainly does, especially while on 3G; not so much on wifi.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Although your E11 seems rather magical, and I am ever grateful you're not experiencing EMI with 'your E11' there are many other owners who are. I'm honestly not sure if you're aware how common EMI is in today's age, especially when it comes to using a cell phone as an audio device. I think it's all very well for you to say "in this day and age it shouldn't occur" but the reality is my friend, IT DOES. 

Here's some examples I found in five minutes.




flyingbangus said:


> Any recommendations for dealing with interference (RF / EMI?). With my iPhone4, the interference is noticeable -- it's not a constantly there, but more like a soft spring-like buzz every now and then.
> 
> When I turned Aiprlane mode on for the iPhone4, the interference went away. Obviously this is isn't something I want to do all the time. I'm thinking some sort of RF/EMI shielding sheet to put in between my iPhone and E11? Probably inside the iPhone's or E11's case?








maggior said:


> I noticed interference when using my iPod Touch with the E11 - so it isn't just the iPhone.  I was listening to Spotify, so putting the iPod into airplane mode wasn't an option.  I seemed to notice this only when I was using the supplied band to hold the amp and iPod together.  If I laid the amp and iPod side-by-side, there didn't seem to be any interference.  The noise I heard sounded like digital chirps and hash noise.  It would come in bursts and was quite noticable.
> 
> For my use case, it's not too big of a deal, but I'm interested to see if anybody comes up with a solution.








len brennan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently bought a Fiio E11 amp and L9 cable to use with my iPhone 4s. When I listen to music I get a lot of interference (EMI?) from the phone. I can stop it by putting the phone in 'Airplane mode' but this means I can't receive calls or text messages. Is there anything I can do to stop the interference? Is this a problem with all Fiio amps?
> 
> Many thanks.








len brennan said:


> Guys,
> I recently bought a Fiio E11 amp to improve the sound quality and boost the volume of my iPhone 4s and Phonak 112 iem's. The problem is that unless I switch the phone to airplane mode (thereby disabling the phone, text and wifi) there is too much interference (gsm, emi or whatever) to make listening pleasurable. I'm surprised Fiio haven't addressed this problem, seeing as it's advertised as being suitable for use with the iPhone.  I've emailed them asking for advice but they haven't bothered to reply.
> I thought maybe the Fiio lod might be to blame but the amp picks up the interference even with the phone just sitting near it unplugged.
> So my question is, if the Fiio is only suitable to use with a hobbled iPhone, does anyone make a portable amp that is completely screened and will let me recieve texts/calls and surf the web while I listen to music. Or is that too much to ask?
> ...








Take this quote from ClieOS who owns more more than 20 amps. 




clieos said:


> You might think EMI is a big issue for E11, but the true is it is much more common than you think.* Of the 20+ portable amps I have, most of them suffer from EMI issue simple because they are not designed to be used with a cellphone source*. Do note that portable amp are usually an audiophiles' thing and a good number of us don't consider cellphone as our main source, even though it is gaining popularity. Also, designing a portable amp will full EMI shield will likely to compromise SQ and definitely increase cost .


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Yes, EMI is obviously much stronger when phones are connected to amps because cables are typically pretty short, therefore forcing the EMI device to be *closer* to the amp, but given that my phone can set it off when it's not connected to my *E12* while I'm listening to music on my computer, cables aren't the be all end all for EMI. Unless you mean that buying top end cables to use with my iPhone and BH will somehow result in less EMI?
> 
> Speaking of E12 EMI, it's not immune to EMI, either. Picks up far less than the BH, but it certainly does, especially while on 3G; not so much on wifi.


 
   
  Fully enclosed aluminum case, two ingress points (headphone and line in) both cabled connections Figure it out
   
  Bye!


----------



## Leonarfd

Just stepping in, got no EMI at all on my unit. And this is with a Note 2 50% of the time, also when the wife has used it with her s3 and x10 there has also been none.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> Just stepping in, got no EMI at all on my unit. And this is with a Note 2 50% of the time, also when the wife has used it with her s3 and x10 there has also been none.


 
  Super duper special edition BH with EMI Titanium shield?
   
  Anyone else have no EMI issues?  Consensus seems to be most people do get EMI noise.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Super duper special edition BH with EMI Titanium shield?
> 
> Anyone else have no EMI issues?  Consensus seems to be most people do get EMI noise.


 
   
  no noise whatsoever... am i dumb or do i need an audiologist? not at least with my C3 that i could hear anything except for music :-D
   
  btw, i never ever thought about using a phone as DAP... weird when someone craves for sound quality and then uses phone to play music. may be i do not understand something about high end music playback?


----------



## H20Fidelity

swy05 said:


> Super duper special edition BH with EMI Titanium shield?


----------



## Gintaras

that small kitty then i assume is C3 ???


----------



## H20Fidelity

Tin foil Kitty does not look impressed. To much EMI absorption I'm guessing.


----------



## cel4145

h20fidelity said:


> Tin foil Kitty does not look impressed. To much EMI absorption I'm guessing.




Yeah. I think must be one of grumpy cat's relatives. Cats with attitude. Love this picture: 



Imagine what expression he would have on his face with tin foil on his head


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> no noise whatsoever... am i dumb or do i need an audiologist? not at least with my C3 that i could hear anything except for music :-D
> 
> btw, i never ever thought about using a phone as DAP... weird when someone craves for sound quality and then uses phone to play music. may be i do not understand something about high end music playback?


 
  My Note 2 sounded great with the Apex Glacier, so I wouldn't dismiss it as a DAP.  However, The Glacier does afford you the ability to bypass the onboard DAC on the Note 2.  I liked it as a source.  It just got to be too much, with trying to use it as a phone, and a dedicated source.


----------



## Gintaras

Helmet, have not heard Apex but fully trust you. in the end Apex price suggest this must be good enough  http://www.ttvjaudio.com/Apex_High_Fi_Audio_Glacier_portable_headphone_amp_p/aaa0000010.htm


----------



## kkfan

waynes world said:


> Yeah, *dual lock is great.* I have everywhere.  Clip zip + BH dual locked makes for a constant companion. I even have dual lock on the back of my tablet case and often have the BH attached to it lol.




Sorry for the ignorance, but what is this "dual lock" I read people talking about?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kkfan said:


> Sorry for the ignorance, but what is this "dual lock" I read people talking about?


 
   
  Glorified velcro. But it works well.


----------



## mpawluk91

Velcro I think not. If you connect 2 surfaces properly it can take maybe 50 pounds of force to remove, and I'm only using the low profile type


----------



## Kamakahah

mpawluk91 said:


> Velcro I think not. If you connect 2 surfaces properly it can take maybe 50 pounds of force to remove, and I'm only using the low profile type




Yup, it's amazing. Glorified? Nay. Just make sure to get low-profile with rubber adhesive instead of acrylic.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Velcro I think not. If you connect 2 surfaces properly it can take maybe 50 pounds of force to remove, and I'm only using the low profile type


 
   
  Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Yup, it's amazing. Glorified? Nay. Just make sure to get low-profile with rubber adhesive instead of acrylic.


 
   
  Yeah, I was just being lazy and trying to get the general concept quickly across.
   
  As far as rubber adhesive instead of acrylic, I'm not sure what I have - better check that out! Thanks.


----------



## waynes world

Ok folks, something very strange just happened with my C&C BH. It gave out an odd dying sound, and the music stopped flowing to my ears. I was stunned for a moment - what's going on? Then it dawned on me... *the initial charge from when I got it 2 weeks ago was finally done*. Shocking but true! I've been using it to various degrees for each of those 14 days, and sometimes even leaving it on overnight. That my friends is simply awesome.
   
  Synergy wise, I am loving the following:
   
  1) Laptop, ELE DAC, C&C BH, ATH WS99's. Awesome. Love the effect of the SF=ON switch with the WS99's.
   
  2) Laptop, ELE DAC, C&C BH, ATH CKS1000's. Awesome.
   
  3) Sansa Clip ZIp, C&C BH, either WS99's or CKS1000's. Awesome.
   
  My ATH AD900X's prefer the E12 (v1). But as you can see above, the C&C BH is getting *plenty* of love from me (even if I _do_ have to charge it every 2 weeks lol!).


----------



## Vemon

Can you use BH original Charger in Canada or you have to buy an universal usb adapter to charge your amp?


----------



## nick n

*Input *
  110 to 240  
  50/60 hz
   
*Output*
  5.0v = 500ma
   
  should be fine 
   
  but I am using a nice dual usb 2000ma one that came free with my C3 as a bonus.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





nick n said:


> *Input *
> 110 to 240
> 50/60 hz
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah, I'm using my galaxy tab2 5V,2A usb charger also.
   
  Hey, you got your C&C! Cool.


----------



## pwnzorzz

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Ok folks, something very strange just happened with my C&C BH. It gave out an odd dying sound, and the music stopped flowing to my ears. I was stunned for a moment - what's going on? Then it dawned on me... *the initial charge from when I got it 2 weeks ago was finally done*. Shocking but true! I've been using it to various degrees for each of those 14 days, and sometimes even leaving it on overnight. That my friends is simply awesome.
> 
> Synergy wise, I am loving the following:
> 
> ...


 

 I managed to use it for almost a month!!!


----------



## waynes world

I did a slight boo boo. I accidentally left the power on when I recharged the C&C (using 5V, 2A usb wall charger) for the first time. I left it over night, so for at least 14 hours.
   
  This morning I noticed that it was still turned on. I figured that it should be fully charged, but to be safe I unplugged the charger, turned it off, plugged back in the charger. I expected the light to become "dimmed or extinguished" right away, but the light is red and has stayed red for the last 3 hours.
   
  Not sure what's gong on.
   
  Quote: 





> *Charge:*
> 
> Random power into the power outlet and the other end miniUSB plug into the amp 5V power jack, and can be automatically charged. Charging, P / C-color indicator light turns red, fast full when the lights dimmed or extinguished, full automatically stop charging. Air power, or been shelved indefinitely, need to charge more than 10 hours to full charge about 4-8 hours in normal use. Amp internal regulator, charge control circuit will not overcharge, over-discharge, and to ensure that the battery life. _Amp can be a number of days to plug power. Batteries are nearly exhausted, P / C light to dark_, to extinguish prompted the charge to try to charge ahead, to avoid battery exhaustion forget to recharge.
> If the amp is not being used for a long period, should be fully charged kept in a cool, dry place, and every 3-6 months once again full of empty electrical storage may damage the battery.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Mine is usually charged in around 2.5 hours. The red light should go out.
> 
> Here's some information about charging.
> If the red light has not gone out after 12 hours I would be disconnecting your unit. Be sure to use the provided charger as well.
> ...


 
   
  Just found the above. So, as an added precaution, I switched to the provided charger as well. Hopefully that darned light goes out.


----------



## kova4a

Well, honestly, I just recently paid attention to how long does it take for the red light to turn off when charging with the wall charger that I got many years ago with my Creative Zen, which is rated 5V = 1000mA. It's taking like 10 hours to fully charge and the light to turn off with it and as it's very slow I presume around 3 hours with a normal charger from a full drained battery should be enough. Anyway, I don't mind leaving it to charge the whole night once every 90 hours of use


----------



## waynes world

The light went out. The C&C is hard at work again


----------



## Gintaras

i use iPad wall adapter and stock USB cable and BH sits some good 6-8 hours before charge is complete. so does my RWAK which needs minimum 5 hours but i did not use stop watch so deviations possible.
   
  in the end BH gives me some insane playback time, we talk here about weeks, not days.... my RWAK is good in squeezing out 10 hours at full loud volume when amped but i have to charge it nearly everyday.
   
  do not know how helpful this discussion since faulty battery would not last long on playback .... how long this charges does not indicate fault unless playback also affected. my Canon Mark3 battery also charges damn long before coming full but it lasts insanely long and i can go several days with thousand photos from one charge.
   
  Ok.... back to music listening... ah, YEAH, i know some might hate me BUT... C3+BH = amazing sounding combo UNBEATABLE at this price point.... for 200$ you will not find anything close to it.


----------



## Oregonian

I have a BK coming, and only hope the battery life is close to what I'm reading here. Sounds amazing.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> I have a BK coming, and only hope the battery life is close to what I'm reading here. Sounds amazing.


 
  Haven't heard much about the BK around here. Do let us know what you think of the BK!


----------



## Oregonian

skybleu said:


> Haven't heard much about the BK around here. Do let us know what you think of the BK!




Will do. I get it on Monday. Stay tuned.


----------



## pngwn

You know, because of the not-so-great synergy between my BH and AD900x, compared to with my E12, anyway, I was really thinking about selling my BH -- So glad I didn't! With the AD900x, I didn't think the SF switch was very impressive, but with my WS99s that just came in... Wow! I'm really liking how the SF makes things sound on my closed cans.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> You know, because of the not-so-great synergy between my BH and AD900x, compared to with my E12, anyway, I was really thinking about selling my BH -- So glad I didn't! With the AD900x, I didn't think the SF switch was very impressive, but with my WS99s that just came in... Wow! I'm really liking how the SF makes things sound on my closed cans.


 
   
  You know it my friend! It looks like we're stuck with two great headphones and two great amps!


----------



## Oregonian

pngwn said:


> You know, because of the not-so-great synergy between my BH and AD900x, compared to with my E12, anyway, I was really thinking about selling my BH -- So glad I didn't! With the AD900x, I didn't think the SF switch was very impressive, but with my WS99s that just came in... Wow! I'm really liking how the SF makes things sound on my closed cans.




Since I have a BK arriving on Monday, and it has the SF switch as well, can you please expound on what it does that is so impressive? Thanks.


----------



## mpawluk91

oregonian said:


> Since I have a BK arriving on Monday, and it has the SF switch as well, can you please expound on what it does that is so impressive? Thanks.


It widens the soundstage noticeably but sometimes to much so it really depends on the recording. Also depending on your iem's/cans you might not hear a huge difference.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Since I have a BK arriving on Monday, and it has the SF switch as well, can you please expound on what it does that is so impressive? Thanks.


 
Well, I actually commented on that a while back. 
*"H20 said it expands the soundstage but it changes the frequency response and he was partially right. It does affect only certain frequencies by moving them forward in the presentation - for instance a guitar that is slightly in the back moves forward and expands slightly to the center. This makes the tracks affected by the switch sound fuller and grander, which can give the impression that the soundstage is bigger while it's exactly the same. Now the other thing - those frequencies actually move not only to the center also but to the opposite channel, so there is a very small crossfeed." *
The thing is that aside from giving you the perception of a wider soundstage it affects its depth and not in a good way because that's what happens when frequencies move forward in the presentation. It's track dependent (sometimes it works for the track and sometimes it doesn't) but I guess for casual listeners the perception of a wider soundstage will work more often then it won't, especially if they aren't used to paying attention to its depth.


----------



## threelury

C3> c&c bh  > Re262

   
  SF and LF switch turned on.
   
  More Bass quantity, More Clarity and makes it sound like a live concert.


----------



## Kamakahah

Using he BH with rockboxed clip+ and the ckn70s. Have 200+ hours on the ckn70s. I'm starting to feel like the double amping of the setup may be disrupting my enjoyment of the ckn70s. 

Still trying to find a good combination of settings and outputs on the C&C BH, but it has really changed from album to album and at times from song to song.


----------



## waynes world

If the 70's are bright, I'd suspect them to be even brighter with the BH. Is that the issue?


----------



## ravager

Still fascinated by this little amp. While charging my iPod classic, I hooked up an Ipod 5.5 gen via a silver plated OFC LOD, and through OUT 1 the presentation was muddy, and overly warm. Wasn't this the unit that was supposed to have such a great Wolfson DAC? I was using the Klipsch X10 so switched to OUT 2, high gain, LF on. The music absolutely came alive. A little bright but with much greater detail and overall sound signature that is quite pleasing. I find that not to be the case with the iPod classic, using this LOD, and usually just stick with OUT 1 and lo gain since it is so bright and fatiguing.
   
  Anyway, still very happy with the BH, and so impressed with the battery life. I might buy an E12 for my workstation, but I won't be lugging it around in my backpack.
   
  Thanks again for starting this thread H2O and making a great many of us happy BH owners. --- Rav


----------



## Kamakahah

waynes world said:


> If the 70's are bright, I'd suspect them to be even brighter with the BH. Is that the issue?




For me it is.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> For me it is.


 
   
  Ok. It would be for me as well since I am somewhat sensitive to bright highs. Where I personally find the C&C BH to shine is with warmer or at least neutral sources (such as the Clip Zip), or with warmer or neutral sounding headhphones/iems (such as the WS99's or CSK1000's). Even though the BH might not work well for you with your 70's, I would highly recommend that you hang onto it, as it _will_ work very well for you someday (ie get the CKS1000's or the WS99's and it will work for you _very_ well!).


----------



## Vanarian

I'll just join your fray, I want it. Small, powerful and long battery? That's insane. Is it sensitive to EMI? With an iPhone 5 for example.

I could just put both my rig and the amp in different pockets.


----------



## mpawluk91

Call me crazy but I want to see a direct comparison between the c&c bh and the apex glacier, only reason I ask is cause everyone says that the glacier is forward sounding and fast but somewhat weak down low, well isn't that exactly like the bh? I know it's 500 bucks but still let's really see if its all that. The bh stood right up to my arrow 4g and that's 300 US dollars


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Call me crazy but I want to see a direct comparison between the c&c bh and the apex glacier, only reason I ask is cause everyone says that the glacier is forward sounding and fast but somewhat weak down low, well isn't that exactly like the bh? I know it's 500 bucks but still let's really see if its all that. The bh stood right up to my arrow 4g and that's 300 US dollars


 
  I owned the Glacier and though I liked it I didn't feel it was worth $495.  It was paired with my Galaxy Note 2 and sounded awesome.  Only tried that setup with my DT 770's though.  I don't think it's as fast as my C3 >BH combo which cost me $230.  I think the Glacier>Note 2 had better synergy with the DT770's, which sounds unlistenable with my C3>BH combo IMO.  The BH has tone shaping capabilities to allow for synergy across a more vast array of phones.  I'm not saying that the BH is better, but it can certainly hold it's own against the Glacier.  
   
  Basically I got the C3>BH>TF 10 for $470.  Can't complain, and believe me i can complain LOL.
   
  As far as the BH being weak down low, that is very source dependent.  I thought that the BH with the C3 (Haven't tried this with silver cable yet) lacked low end depth compared to my iPod Video, but the iPod's depth is foggy, so my initial perception of the source was way off.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





dark helmet said:


> Basically I got the C3>BH>TF 10 for $470.  *Can't complain, and believe me i can complain LOL*.


 
   
  LOL is right!


----------



## canikickit1

mpawluk91 said:


> Call me crazy but I want to see a direct comparison between the c&c bh and the apex glacier, only reason I ask is cause everyone says that the glacier is forward sounding and fast but somewhat weak down low, well isn't that exactly like the bh? I know it's 500 bucks but still let's really see if its all that. The bh stood right up to my arrow 4g and that's 300 US dollars




Care to do a quick comparison? I was looking to get either a 3G or 4G and actually sold my BH


----------



## mpawluk91

I 





canikickit1 said:


> Care to do a quick comparison? I was looking to get either a 3G or 4G and actually sold my BH


only have the 4g not the 3G, I got mine for 200 refurbished on headfonia 

Here's what your looking for http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1395#post_9257775


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





canikickit1 said:


> Care to do a quick comparison? I was looking to get either a 3G or 4G and actually sold my BH


 
   
  I have them both and reviewed here as well as my standalone review of the Arrow
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/405#post_9123805


----------



## mpawluk91

zerocoolhifi said:


> I have them both and reviewed here as well as my standalone review of the Arrow
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/405#post_9123805


Only thing u got wrong was that the arrow 4g is twice as powerful as the bh


----------



## cel4145

mpawluk91 said:


> Only thing u got wrong was that the arrow 4g is twice as powerful as the bh




Is that true across all impedance output? Some amps are built better for low impedance output; others for high impedance.


----------



## mpawluk91

cel4145 said:


> Is that true across all impedance output? Some amps are built better for low impedance output; others for high impedance.


all I know is that the arrow can drive 600 ohm and the bh can drive 300 ohm, also the arrow automatically adapts to the impedance of whatever iem or can that's plugged in it


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Only thing u got wrong was that the arrow 4g is twice as powerful as the bh


 
  Yes that was early on and I was really only using how the volume pot was responding


----------



## Vemon

Whats your line out cable (brand), where did you buy it? Its very cool.


----------



## MusicalChillies

To the posters who have said this amp is bright, please give the amp at least 50hrs and it will settle down.
  If you read all my posts in this thread, I have gone from not being able to having the LF switch on let alone the SF and I now use both for my Momentum`s and just LF for my W4`s.
   
  This is via LOD of an Ipod Touch (2nd gen). I would avoid a silver interconnect though as (for me) does make it brighter with both switches on.
   
  Edit: I also use high gain, yes little play in the volume pot but it does seem to sound better this way.


----------



## kova4a

Yeah, BH isn't bright - its presentation is a bit cold but nothing like being bright or boosting the treble aside from the very top, which adds a hair more air (yeah I'm good with the rhymes) with the LF switch. As far as burn-in - the BH is a lot smoother now as most of the dryness disappeared. It is smoother on low gain though. High gain gives a bit tighter sound but it's also more aggressive, which may sound to most people better and more impressive if their headphones have a smoother presentation but headphones that already are aggressive can get a little too edgy and tiring. I do go with low gain most of the time.


----------



## MusicalChillies

kova, you have pretty much hit the nail o the head, yes IEM dependent. My MTPC`s which I find as an almost "Industrial", clinical sounding at times IEM do not sound great with the amp.
  My W4 iems love it. It may be down to the quality of drivers used, whether it is BA or dynamic.
   
  Could you imagine if everybody heard everything the same? Hello Head-Fi, hello 1 thread.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, Synth, pretty much agree on your findings. Synth, yes, quality of drivers does matter IMHO too. Also i sometimes toy with out1 which is more neutral and analytical sounding but for rich and joyful sound one must use out2. And high gain works well for me only on out2 while i also sometimes choose more relaxed presentation with high gain put off. Another finding i made is that i prefer my TF10 with BH when high gain is off while EB50 sings better with HG on. In my book BH loves balanced armatures better as is C3.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> kova, you have pretty much hit the nail o the head, yes IEM dependent. My MTPC`s which I find as an almost "Industrial", clinical sounding at times IEM do not sound great with the amp.
> My W4 iems love it. It may be down to the quality of drivers used, whether it is BA or dynamic.
> 
> Could you imagine if everybody heard everything the same? Hello Head-Fi, hello 1 thread.


 
   
  I found my Monster Turbine Pro Golds to be a little veiled up top and the BH really does a nice job with the highs on them.


----------



## MusicalChillies

Quote: 





zerocoolhifi said:


> I found my Monster Turbine Pro Golds to be a little veiled up top and the BH really does a nice job with the highs on them.


 
   
  They sound more fun/warm than the coppers then. If I had to be honest I would say the MTPC are better on the highs (less sibilant and harsh) but lesser on the lows than the Denon C751`s. That was soo nearly the perfect fun iem.


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> They sound more fun/warm than the coppers then. If I had to be honest I would say the MTPC are better on the highs (less sibilant and harsh) but lesser on the lows than the Denon C751`s. That was soo nearly the perfect fun iem.


 
  The low end on the Golds is fantastic but yes a little on the warm side and I like a little more crispness on top. They are a good match with the BH.


----------



## Robgo

I just bought one of these to pair up with some SE535s. Passed up a JBS C421. I was on the fence about getting this but I don't think there's really anything else out there in this price point. Always disappointed with FIIO and Nuforce stuff. Really want a pico slim but budget won't allow it for a while. We'll see how much I like this.


----------



## pwnzorzz

Quote: 





robgo said:


> I just bought one of these to pair up with some SE535s. Passed up a JBS C421. I was on the fence about getting this but I don't think there's really anything else out there in this price point. Always disappointed with FIIO and Nuforce stuff. Really want a pico slim but budget won't allow it for a while. We'll see how much I like this.


 

 I've used this with the 535s, I think they pair quite well together.
  Pardon me for being unable to describe the lows/mids/highs (not really good at this stuff) but the soundstage does seem to increase with the SF switch on.
 I switch on LF too. Works for the bass.
   
  I know many people say the 535s aren't good for metal, but I listen to quite a lot of metal, and it works pretty well with the C&C BH.
  Not sure whether other configurations are better (I haven't owned many earphones) but just my 0.02
  
  Oh and I use output 2 because output 1 seems louder, and I'm quite afraid I will go deaf if I turn the volume pot by accident.
 I'm using a 7th gen iPod Classic, rockboxed, with an Audiominor copper LOD!


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





pwnzorzz said:


> I've used this with the 535s, I think they pair quite well together.
> Pardon me for being unable to describe the lows/mids/highs (not really good at this stuff) but the soundstage does seem to increase with the SF switch on.
> I switch on LF too. Works for the bass.
> 
> ...


 
  I think with that configuration, the 535s would sound best on Output 2. I've got a SPC LOD and the 535s seemed pretty muddy to me on Out 1, even with the switches on. I would think that signature would be worse using pure copper.


----------



## H20Fidelity




----------



## waynes world

^ Lol - Awesome!


----------



## Swy05

h20fidelity said:


>



 
 It's been weeks since I charged mine also. Almost a month actually. I sometimes forget that this amp has a battery. I've been curious, how is it possible that the BH amp is able to do this? Most other similar amps get a max of 10-12 hours. The Headstage gets about up to 30-40 hours I think? What kind of freak battery does the BH have?


----------



## Oregonian

I've got the BK and first report back to you guys is it sounds very similar to my C421..................which is a good thing and the bass switch helps things along.  Have not listened to it much yet so I have no idea if I'll get 4 weeks out of my charge...............


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> It's been weeks since I charged mine also. Almost a month actually. I sometimes forget that this amp has a battery.I've been curious, how is it possible that the BH amp is able to do this? Most other similar amps get a max of 10-12 hours. The Headstage gets about up to 30-40 hours I think?What kind of freak battery does the BH have?


 
  It's probably very power efficient. Fiio E7 has smaller battery than E17, but since it's power efficient, it last about 50 hours from single charge.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> It's probably very power efficient. Fiio E7 has smaller battery than E17, but since it's power efficient, it last about 50 hours from single charge.


 
   
  E7 actually runs over 100 hours on single charge - but it is not because it is power efficient. It is because it doesn't have a lot of output power or as many features (which all need to be powered regardless whether you use them or not). If an amp doesn't output a lot of power, then naturally it doesn't consume a lot of power, as simple as that.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





clieos said:


> E7 actually runs over 100 hours on single charge - but it is not because it is power efficient. It is because it doesn't have a lot of output power or as many features (which all need to be powered regardless whether you use them or not). If an amp doesn't output a lot of power, then naturally it doesn't consume a lot of power, as simple as that.


 
  Ok, that's really simple. But for E17, even if you set the volume low, the battery runs out quicker than E7. Why is that?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I love this amp! 

Using with SoundMAGIC E10, Yamaha EPH100 and JVC HA-S500.

All with great synergy.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Ok, that's really simple. But for E17, even if you set the volume low, the battery runs out quicker than E7. Why is that?


 
   
  Volume is not even half of the story. Opamp also pumps out current, and E17 has a lot more current than E7 (and why E17 sound much tight, punchy and in control). Not only that, there is a more complex USB receiver that can handle higher bitrate, a transcoder that handles S/PDIF Input, a dedicated digital volume controller chip that also gives you the EQ  - all of these circuits and features eat into your battery life. It is the same reason why dumbphone will always out last the battery life of smartphone even if they are both only use for call and nothing else.
   
  In short, nothing comes from nothing.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Volume is not even half of the story. Opamp also pumps out current, and E17 has a lot more current than E7 (and why E17 sound much tight, punchy and in control). Not only that, there is a more complex USB receiver that can handle higher bitrate, a transcoder that handles S/PDIF Input, a dedicated digital volume controller chip that also gives you the EQ  - all of these circuits and features eat into your battery life. It is the same reason why dumbphone will always out last the battery life of smartphone even if they are both only use for call and nothing else.
> 
> In short, nothing comes from nothing.


 
  There are so many things to consider in this audio world.


----------



## Robgo

I bought one but don't think I'll need it now. Guess I'll list it on here and save someone the trouble of waiting on it from China.


----------



## Omnom

Hi there guys,
 I've heard this amps name a few times pop up around a few threads, and all the times ive seen it pop up positive comments follow.
  I'm sort of interested but first of all the price tag of $100 is quite expensive for me right now! Scored a Pro 900 for around about the same price!
  I am however on the hunt for an amp for these headphones and I am wondering whether this would be a good idea? Or should I look elsewhere?
 Perhaps the FiiO E11 or something?
 I need it to be on the cheaperside ($50 and under if possible), but it needs to be portable as well.
  Cheers for any help!





   
  Edit:
   
  Oops, also I forgot to add, do I need to have that cord with the 30 pin connector for my iPod? Or what ever type of cord it is that connects to the amp?
 Does it improve sound quality or something? Or just a more stable connection?
 Thanks again


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Forget about E11.

BH has over 100 hours tested battery life on one charge. 

E11 barely manages 15 lol, and I should know since I own both. That's without even mentioning the difference in clarity. 

As far as I'm concerned the BH is the only amp for budget minded buyers.


----------



## Omnom

Damn!
 It does indeed sound all too good!
 Is there any way possible to get this at a cheaper price?
 Also what about those cords as well? any difference?
 Thanks


----------



## ClieOS

Just picked one up from eBay, should be here in less than 2 weeks..


----------



## Omnom

Alright guys, turns out I won't be needing that amp anymore.
   
 I have been scammed here on these forums!
  Very disappointing.
  I recently went and purchased these headphones: http://www.head-fi.org/t/661588/ultrasone-pro-900s#post_9389460 for $100USD
  I thought everything was ok, the seller however is not giving tracking information.
  I then read the posts on his other listing for a FiiO E12. http://www.head-fi.org/t/661521/fiio-e12-mont-blanc-portable-headphone-amplifier#post_9407907
  Turns out someone else also purchased this headphone as well as me.

*Beware of this user. Serotonin.*
   
  Can someone please help me? Is there a way to get my money back? 
 Damn.

 Here is the reciept:

Ultrasone Pro 900 Headphones - This is an invoice for Ultrasone Pro 900 Headphones as listed in 
http://www.head-fi.org/t/661588/ultrasone-pro-900s
by me username Serotonin being sold to username Omnom

Serial on headphones & box : 2312040510
Barcode on Box : 4 043941 071704

Headphones come with original box & everything they originally came with, included a pair of not used earcups. 

Shipping payed by seller, will ship via USPS & update with tracking # by Monday April 29th 2013. 

If buyer needs to contact for any reason one can do so through Head-Fi or via phone 347 XXX XXXX


----------



## Kamakahah

Did you use PayPal gift or regular?


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> Just picked one up from eBay, should be here in less than 2 weeks..




Looking forward to your thoughts ClieOS, don't forget to take a nice photo of your rig, we can add it to the second post. 

Welcome to the C&C club, where clarity runs wild!


----------



## Omnom

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Did you use PayPal gift or regular?


 
  Yes thanks guys. Ill keep that post there so everyone is aware, but you do not need to worry anymore, hopefully it can be sorted out soon.


----------



## nick n

What a drag hopefully sorted soon.
  Be sure to report that situation to mods here.
   
   I used this BH as a preamp for a Colorfly C3 for an incredibly personal and important Appreciation of Life / Wake type of gathering recently.
   I needed to provide music for this whole event through a PA board in close quarters outdoor setting fed to 2 large speakers.
   There was *zero room* for anything to go wrong, and had to be sure of utmost clarity/quality and life.
   
  The soundfield switch in this situation just opened things right up perfectly, in addition to the* clarity* since the speakers sounded less than perfect otherwise and needed as much improvement as they could get.
  Far as I am concerned just using it in this situation alone it has paid itself off 100 times over.


----------



## SkyBleu

What I'm currently using with my BH 
   
  T-PEOS H-200 + iPod Nano 3G + BH


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> What I'm currently using with my BH
> 
> T-PEOS H-200 + iPod Nano 3G + BH


Just like H2O said this rig reminds me of batman lol and that's an awesome achievement

YOU NEED TO GET A BATMAN SYMBOL ON THE LOD


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I'm so looking forward to Monday! 

I shall be receiving some Brainwavz HM5 full size cans. 

Wonder how awesome those things will sound with the BH.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Just like H2O said this rig reminds me of batman lol and *that's an awesome achievement*
> 
> YOU NEED TO GET A BATMAN SYMBOL ON THE LOD


 
   
   


Spoiler: NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA%20NA!


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Spoiler: NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA NA!


Batman s like "Alfred did u see that rig!?"


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Batman s like "Alfred did u see that rig!?"


 
   
   


Spoiler: Alfred%20be%20like%2C%20%22Sure%20did.%22


----------



## mpawluk91

Haha he's like Bruce REALLY? You need another rig?


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> I'm so looking forward to Monday!
> 
> I shall be receiving some Brainwavz HM5 full size cans.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Not sure. But I recommend that you listen to them with this....
   
  http://www.4shared.com/mp3/1TbCeLuK/AndreaS_presents_LASER_KISSED_.html
   
  Pretty amazing stuff


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Haha he's like Bruce REALLY? You need another rig?


 
  Lol, I wonder what Alfred's rig would look like haha


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Not sure. But I recommend that you listen to them with this....
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/mp3/1TbCeLuK/AndreaS_presents_LASER_KISSED_.html
> 
> Pretty amazing stuff




Ok mate, I'll give it a try. 

Wonder if it's uplifting enough though. 

I may need to try this on them too:
http://soundcloud.com/liftedandreas


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Lol, I wonder what Alfred's rig would look like haha


Probably really classy like a colorfly c4 and a grado amp


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> Probably really classy like a colorfly c4 and a grado amp




Sounds about right!


----------



## tattare

Well mine came today and on the front where it says C&C BH mine says C&C BH2   Everything else looks the same.  jacks, knob, light.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Wow!
   
  I wonder what they have improved...


----------



## Gintaras

lifted andreas said:


> Wow!
> 
> I wonder what they have improved...




what? may be the price? ))


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gintaras said:


> what? may be the price? ))




That's but why would they change the name to BH2 just coz of the price? 

Doesn't make sense lol


----------



## Gintaras

ROFL :-D

a joke


----------



## posteriorpounde

I was wondering if anyone had heard the Ultrasone Pro 900/C&C BH combo and could give impressions on the effects of the C&C BH on the Ultrasone's recessed mids, more sibilant highs, and unnatural soundstage. Or if anyone has heard the two separately and could speculate on their potential synergy. Perhaps the C&C could refine bass/ make mids less recessed/ tame highs/ give a more natural presentation? Any response is appreciated.


----------



## Robgo

Mine is up for sale in the trade section. It's brand new. You buy it from me now you will save the 15 day wait time to get it from China. I'm only selling because my se535 don't need the amplification I thought they would.


----------



## mpawluk91

Somebody here needs to figure out the difference between the regular bh and this bh2. My brother has my bh now and I've still got my arrow 4g, but I'm on the fence for another amp I want a fiio e12 but I need to know if this bh2 is better or not


----------



## Lifted Andreas

mpawluk91 said:


> Somebody here needs to figure out the difference between the regular bh and this bh2. My brother has my bh now and I've still got my arrow 4g, but I'm on the fence for another amp I want a fiio e12 but I need to know if this bh2 is better or not




Well I guess it's only possible to do if someone has both BH and BH2 to compare them directly. 

Perhaps you could be the first one?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





tattare said:


> Well mine came today and on the front where it says C&C BH mine says C&C BH2   Everything else looks the same.  jacks, knob, light.


 
   
  where did you buy it from?  ebay?


----------



## mpawluk91

I





lifted andreas said:


> Well I guess it's only possible to do if someone has both BH and BH2 to compare them directly.
> 
> Perhaps you could be the first one? [/quoteI'd be pretty upset if I got it and it sounded exactly the same as the regular bh. Not that it's a bad thing it's just that I already kind of own one


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Somebody here needs to figure out the difference between the regular bh and this bh2. My brother has my bh now and I've still got my arrow 4g, but I'm on the fence for another amp I want a fiio e12 but I need to know if this bh2 is better or not


 
  I have been in communication with someone at Shenzen Audio and I asked them this question between the BH and BH2 designation and what the differences are.  I'll post here when I find out.
   
  mpawluk91,  I tried the E12 and was very unimpressed.  I don't think it's as good as the BH at all.  You might want to try the C5 which wasn't my favorite but people compare it with the O2 which I absolutely love.  i don't think they sound alike but others do.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Here was the reply from Shenzen Audio:
   
  Quote: 





> Dear Ajay Marrott:
> Thank you for your message.
> The C&C BH2 is a new version of C&C BH.
> But there is no much different between these two versions.
> ...


 
   
  Stay tuned!  This is all I got, but it doesn't make sense.  I can understand that when the battery goes bad you want to replace it, but doesn't the current battery unplug from the board already?


----------



## Dark Helmet

I e-mailed back and asked her this:
   
   
  Quote: 





> That's it? Is there a change in sound quality or features?


 
   
  Quote: 





> Yes , that's it.
> Nothing changed in the sound quality.
> If there is any update of the untis, i will let you know or i will change the information shown on the products details.


----------



## pngwn

dark helmet said:


> mpawluk91 said:
> 
> 
> > Somebody here needs to figure out the difference between the regular bh and this bh2. My brother has my bh now and I've still got my arrow 4g, but I'm on the fence for another amp I want a fiio e12 but I need to know if this bh2 is better or not
> ...




I feel the BH is closer to "accurate" than the E12 when compared to the O2, however, I haven't heard the O2, so I can't say with complete certainty. I would definitely say that the BH does sound less colored than the E12, which I've found I don't prefer with my AD900x (and sometimes WS99) because of the bass it can add. /opinion

BTW, interesting find with the BH2 emails. If you wouldn't mind, could you post how long the BH2 battery lasts from full charge to dead? Also, what kind of battery does it use, anyway?


----------



## Gintaras

i am curious about battery, does this mean BH battery would not last long and you need the option to replace it? perhaps this is worthy feature. i wonder how long the battery on BH would actually last before you come to replace this?


----------



## Swy05

Im wondering if theres something wrong with my amp.

The amp shut off while using it so I figured it was dead. I hadnt charged it in about 5 weeks.

I plugged it in and its been charging for about 9 hours and the red light is not turning off. The amp does turn on but, the red charging light is not going away.

I used a ipad power brick initially to charge it but after 9 hours, I switched to the bh charger. This is all plugged into a wall socket.

Its been about 10 hours now and the red light is not going away.


----------



## Swy05

Double post


----------



## Swy05

Gahh..sorry. Triple post


----------



## Swy05

Well now the red light went away.

Huh??


----------



## pngwn

so... no problem then, eh? idr the charging time, but i do remember that my bh felt like it took "a long time" to charge, as well. well, last time i charged it some time ago


----------



## Gintaras

Swy, BH charge lasts longer, no surprise about 10 hours considering battery was completely discharged.


----------



## Swy05

pngwn said:


> so... no problem then, eh? idr the charging time, but i do remember that my bh felt like it took "a long time" to charge, as well. well, last time i charged it some time ago




I think its ok. Dunno to be sure.

When I had it plugged into the ipad it charged for 9 hours and the red light didnt go away.

When I plugges it into the bh charger it went away in about 30 minutes. 

Kinda confused now.


----------



## Swy05

gintaras said:


> Swy, BH charge lasts longer, no surprise about 10 hours considering battery was completely discharged.




Gotcha. Thanks for the info!


----------



## tattare

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> where did you buy it from?  ebay?


 
  Yes, and he updated his product page to show its the BH2.  btw the shipping is super slow like lowest of the line usps.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/110671069268
   
  So far I have 18 hours on the bh2.  I wont charge it till it dies.  I should have a pretty good ballpark on the hours since I only use it at work.
  Im not brave enough to open it to show you guys the internals.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





tattare said:


> Yes, and he updated his product page to show its the BH2.  btw the shipping is super slow like lowest of the line usps.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/110671069268
> 
> So far I have 18 hours on the bh2.  I wont charge it till it dies.  I should have a pretty good ballpark on the hours since I only use it at work.
> Im not brave enough to open it to show you guys the internals.


 
   
  I'd expect it to go well over 100 hours before it dies.


----------



## Dark Helmet

> BTW, interesting find with the BH2 emails. If you wouldn't mind, could you post how long the BH2 battery lasts from full charge to dead? Also, what kind of battery does it use, anyway?


 
  I'll ask a few more questions.


----------



## mpawluk91

There's no way in hell that a removable battery is the difference. That's the dumbest thing I ever read in my life


----------



## posteriorpounde

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> There's no way in hell that a removable battery is the difference. That's the dumbest thing I ever read in my life


 
   
  What's wrong with design tweaks? Adding a mechanism to improve its battery life would help with the device lifetime; since many people run this battery into 0%, which damages li-ion batteries and shortens battery life(if that's what this is). Though if whoever answered the question isn't knowledgeable about the subject, there may be sonic changes aside from the superficial mechanical aspect...


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> There's no way in hell that a removable battery is the difference. That's the dumbest thing I ever read in my life


 

 That's what I think.


----------



## mpawluk91

posteriorpounde said:


> What's wrong with design tweaks? Adding a mechanism to improve its battery life would help with the device lifetime; since many people run this battery into 0%, which damages li-ion batteries and shortens battery life(if that's what this is). Though if whoever answered the question isn't knowledgeable about the subject, there may be sonic changes aside from the superficial mechanical aspect...


It's already replaceable


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





posteriorpounde said:


> What's wrong with design tweaks? Adding a mechanism to improve its battery life would help with the device lifetime; since many people run this battery into 0%, which damages li-ion batteries and shortens battery life(if that's what this is). Though if whoever answered the question isn't knowledgeable about the subject, there may be sonic changes aside from the superficial mechanical aspect...


 
   
  The general industry wide rule of thumb is for the device to shut down well before the battery is at complete discharge. On some phones and PDA devices the device shuts down when the remaining charge would last for a long weekend.
   
  So we have 2 schools of thought here.
   
  1 BH gets their dramatic battery life by running well past the industry accepted minimum charge level or
   
  2 The ipad charger trickle charges a load like the BH and causes it to take forever to charge.
   
  Has anyone ever taken the battery out to see the model. Chances are good its a standard cell phone type.


----------



## tattare

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> Has anyone ever taken the battery out to see the model. Chances are good its a standard cell phone type.


 
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/60#post_9029035
   
  Pic of the BH and a possible prototype pic down below it.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





tattare said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/60#post_9029035
> 
> Pic of the BH and a possible prototype pic down below it.


 

 Frig, they heat shrunk the whole battery. Still I'd bet it's an off the shelf unit.


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, I'm debating between the BH and C5 and would appreciate some insights and thoughts from you guys to help me out. The C5 is still pretty new and there are very few comparison thus posting here to get some help from those who have heard both to provide some insights. If there's not a big jump in performance for half the cost, I'll most probably be putting in an order for the BH soon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## posteriorpounde

leo888 said:


> Hi guys, I'm debating between the BH and C5 and would appreciate some insights and thoughts from you guys to help me out. The C5 is still pretty new and there are very few comparison thus posting here to get some help from those who have heard both to provide some insights. If there's not a big jump in performance for half the cost, I'll most probably be putting in an order for the BH soon. Thanks in advance.




C5 is warmer, BH is bassier. Its not a night and day difference; BH is better bang for buck.


----------



## Gintaras

BH = one freaking hell of amp... Love it. Priced insanely cheap for what it does.

C5, i assume is well regarded but no experience so cannot tell.


----------



## audioandy

Just got this amp based on head-fi recommendations. I'm starting to think there are a lot of product marketing people on this forum masquerading as regular users. If not, they obviously should be, because this is the perfect place to do it, and there's a lot of unverified user opinions here.
   
  Anyway, the amp is ok.
   
*Build Quailty *is not that great. It has a hard shell but you can see flaws in it, like uncentered screws, the front plate isn't fully sealed. It's just mediocre chinese manufacturing.The cable and charger are low quality. Charger cord is about a foot and a half long, which is dumb. The volume knob is right next to the in port making it awkward to turn when you have a source plugged in. The "off" position is also on the bottom right of the knob, which is weird.
   
*It cannot read audio from the USB mini connector. *This really sucks. You have to plug in an input. 
   
*The instructions *are all in Chinese, which is riduculous. Who on this forum is recommending this product? How do you even know what it does?
   
*It drives headphones fine. *It doesn't add clarity to the sound. If you have headphones that need driving (like the Mad Dogs) it will drive them to good volume.
   
*The three switches *are meh. The middle switch, the bass one, ruins most electronic music by adding a boomy, muddy filter on everything. It does not make the bass more punchy, it just kind of adds a low dull roar to all electronic songs I've been testing it with. I currently listen to it with first switch (driver?) on and third (sound stage?) I could see the third stage switch doing something to the sound stage, which does seem to make it slightly wider. It also seems to affect the higher frequencies, but I can't describe how. Maybe it's just boosting the highs 
   
*Battery life *who cares? It has a good charge. 
   
   
   
  Anyway, definitely overpriced at $100. Good entry level driver. Works fine, nothing magical. Takes about 3 weeks to ship from Amazon (thumbs down). Really weird that people are recommending this product with no english on it anywhere. Don't trust people who rave about this thing, most people just need to justify their purchase by thinking it's great.


----------



## Jakkal

^ We care for the sound and the battery life, I guess you are the only one listen the manual....


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *DelvarWorld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got this amp based on head-fi recommendations. I'm starting to think there are a lot of product marketing people on this forum masquerading as regular users. If not, they obviously should be, because this is the perfect place to do it, and there's a lot of unverified user opinions here.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Curious... which company do you work for?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Seriously, I think that you are fairly out of line accusing everyone who likes the BH as "just needing to justify their purchase". Personally, I read through this thread before buying it and based on all of the input, I knew pretty much exactly what I was getting (including a chinese only manual). But I for one have been enjoying the BH _more_ than I expected, so I'm happy. If I didn't like it though, I would have said so, and I suspect that is true for most of the folks in this thread (and some have done so).
   
  Anyway, which amps do you recommend?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

waynes world said:


> Curious... which company do you work for?
> 
> Seriously, I think that you are fairly out of line accusing everyone who likes the BH as "just needing to justify their purchase". Personally, I read through this thread before buying it and based on all of the input, I knew pretty much exactly what I was getting (including a chinese only manual). But I for one have been enjoying the BH _more_ than I expected, so I'm happy. If I didn't like it though, I would have said so, and I suspect that is true for most of the folks in this thread (and some have done so).
> 
> Anyway, which amps do you recommend?




+1

I bet he works for FiiO, they must be jealous of BH superior audio quality and battery life. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Gintaras

Sorry for disagreeing, at least i work in so completely different industry that i have no interest whatsoever. I also have more expensive gear but still i come back to BH with my c3 DAP and this has good reason called Synergy!!! 

If you are a hard core audiophile you must learn this word because even megabuck equipment can sound mediocre if components do not play well altogether, this does not mean a component is bad but it means synergy is not here. What you do? You sell not matching component and search for better fitting. Synergy does not know the word Price, sometimes cheaper and simple gear might bear better synergy in your system.

Why i am telling this? Read all my prior posts, i just said that BH pairs incredibly well with C3, i repeat it incredibly well and with H200 this setup becomes amazingly good. But if you connect BH to Rwak 100 or ak100 then most likely you will want to throw away BH because it just does not sound at all and kills sonics.

I hope now you understand my rants about BH better :-D



delvarworld said:


> Just got this amp based on head-fi recommendations. I'm starting to think there are a lot of product marketing people on this forum masquerading as regular users. If not, they obviously should be, because this is the perfect place to do it, and there's a lot of unverified user opinions here.
> 
> Anyway, the amp is ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> I bet he works for FiiO, they must be jealous of BH superior audio quality and battery life.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.




+2
Haha

@DelvarWorld So, what do you recommend us for a good amp for its cost? 

An E11?


----------



## Gintaras

Skyblue, +1 for you and many here, all i can add is for someone who feels superdicious i would recommend pay no less than 200$ for T1 or better more for 627 or Vorzuge or similar... But then most likely i will hear back complaints about steep price... In the end this is same old story all over, some people pay for Fiat and complaint this does not drive like BMW.

For me there was no surprise about BH look and design, i bought it for music and Not for impressing girls :-D

besides does anyone seriously thinks BH needs a manual explaining its functions? chapeu


----------



## pngwn

The volume knob is honestly not that hard to adjust. If anything, it's too EASY to adjust! But maybe you have big hands?

How long do you think it takes to ship something from China? 3-5 business days?

And hey, the battery is ONLY about 80hrs... No big deal ;p

But anyway. +3 hatersgonhate


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> I bet he works for FiiO, they must be jealous of BH superior audio quality and battery life.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


 
   
  Hey, don't be bad mouthing my E12 either lol!
   
  What Gintaras said about synergy is right on the mark. For instance, the ELE DAC + E12 + AD900X = wonderful synergy, and if I were to judge the BH based only on it's synergy with the AD900X, then I'd wouldn't be as happy with it. So synergy is key. The BH also has size going for it, and it is a bit more mobile than the E12 I find. So the fact that the BH pairs well with my clip zip means that the pair is a very good mobile combo (until I get _really_ stupid and get a DAP like the X3, X5 or DX50!).
   
  Edit: I really like your latest soundcloud uploads - thanks! And your uploads led me to DJ Natalie Parker's stuff. Pretty great stuff. For instance...


----------



## pngwn

Don't jinx yourself! ;p


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Don't jinx yourself! ;p


 
   
  The only for me not to jinx myself is to ban head-fi from my computer. I'm not sure I have the strength to do that. I'd better find it!
   
  Luckily, the clip zip (rockboxed) has amazingly good SQ. Combine it with a 64G microSD card and the C&C BH, and I don't _need_ anything more goddamit!


----------



## mpawluk91

delvarworld said:


> Just got this amp based on head-fi recommendations. I'm starting to think there are a lot of product marketing people on this forum masquerading as regular users. If not, they obviously should be, because this is the perfect place to do it, and there's a lot of unverified user opinions here.
> 
> Anyway, the amp is ok.
> 
> ...


Fiio fanboy haha


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The only for me not to jinx myself is to ban head-fi from my computer. I'm not sure I have the strength to do that. I'd better find it!
> 
> Luckily, the clip zip (rockboxed) has amazingly good SQ. Combine it with a 64G microSD card and the C&C BH, and I don't _need_ anything more goddamit!


 
   
  until the x3 and dx50 comes out.  Then all the amazing reviews will seduce you to pull out your wallet.
   
  i think im almost done with my collection


----------



## audioandy

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> +2
> Haha
> 
> @DelvarWorld So, what do you recommend us for a good amp for its cost?
> ...


 
   
  I do not have a headphone amp recommendation for you.
   
   


lifted andreas said:


> +1
> 
> I bet he works for FiiO, they must be jealous of BH superior audio quality and battery life.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.


 
   
  yup, I work for FiiO.


----------



## audioandy

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> And hey, the battery is ONLY about 80hrs... No big deal ;p


 
   
  Have fun on your 80 hour jogs man. Or I guess if you live in a 3rd world country with no power then a charge that lasts more than 24 hours must be a huge selling point. It really doesn't matter past ~8 hours.


----------



## evilhippie




----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't jog, but thanks! With a battery life that long, I don't have to worry about charging it almost ever. The convenience of not having to plug it in every 8 hours is a lot nicer than having to deal with the amp suddenly keeling over and dying mid song or whatever.
   
  I really don't see how this is a disadvantage.


----------



## H20Fidelity

delvarworld said:


> *The instructions* are all in Chinese, which is riduculous. Who on this forum is recommending this product? How do you even know what it does?




Who do you think on this forum is recommending the product? Pretty much everyone within the 130 pages it's pushed since only 1/4/13, the amps popularity answers for itself, not me, not him the amp proved itself even with a non English manual. I can understand you have an opinion and that's fine but to dig as deep as having a non English manual I mean come on? 

As you can see your comments and opinion are being totally dismissed by all the owners. 

I guess we're all just crazy then guys? DelvarWorld has caught us out for promoting a dud product with a NON English manual, everyone of us are all here set up by C&C.

Hilarious.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> until the x3 and dx50 comes out.  Then all the amazing reviews will seduce you to pull out your wallet.


 
   
  Yes! My initial comment...
   
  Quote: 





> "So the fact that the BH pairs well with my clip zip means that the pair is a very good mobile combo (until I get _really_ stupid and get a DAP like the X3, X5 or DX50!)."


 
   
  So yes, I am very afraid of all of those reviews lol!


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Who do you think on this forum is recommending the product? Pretty much everyone within the 130 pages it's pushed since only 1/4/13, the amps popularity answers for itself, not me, not him the amp proved itself even with a non English manual. I can understand you have an opinion and that's fine but to dig as deep as having a non English manual I mean come on?
> 
> As you can see your comments and opinion are being totally dismissed by all the owners.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah. I think it's time I came clean. I don't know why I have been lying about the BH. It sucks. I hate it. I've never wasted money like I wasted on it. What was I thinking? Why did I listen to you and the other 100 posters who lied about liking it so much? You're all crazy!
   
  Whew! I feel much better now LOL!


----------



## cel4145

delvarworld said:


> *Build Quailty *is not that great. It has a hard shell but you can see flaws in it, like uncentered screws, the front plate isn't fully sealed. It's just mediocre chinese manufacturing.




*Huh? The BH is so tiny, who can tell if the screw is off center a touch or the front plate seal isn't quite perfect without holding it 6 inches from your face* :rolleyes:




delvarworld said:


> The volume knob is right next to the in port making it awkward to turn when you have a source plugged in. The "off" position is also on the bottom right of the knob, which is weird.




*It would be awkward no matter where you put it on the front with all those jacks, as for the location being weird, I didn't feel particularly challenged *. . . 




delvarworld said:


> *It cannot read audio from the USB mini connector. *This really sucks. You have to plug in an input.




*It's an amp, not an amp/dac* 




delvarworld said:


> *The instructions* are all in Chinese, which is riduculous. Who on this forum is recommending this product? How do you even know what it does?




*Because we've used it* 




delvarworld said:


> *It drives headphones fine. *It doesn't add clarity to the sound. If you have headphones that need driving (like the Mad Dogs) it will drive them to good volume.




*Amps don't "add clarity to the sound."* 




delvarworld said:


> *Battery life *who cares? It has a good charge.




*Obviously, a lot of people care. It's been talked about frequently in this thread. Just because it doesn't matter to you doesn't mean that it doesn't matter to anyone else. I'm very happy to finally see an electronic device that I can put on the charger once a week and be good* 




delvarworld said:


> Anyway, definitely overpriced at $100. Good entry level driver. Works fine, nothing magical. Takes about 3 weeks to ship from Amazon (thumbs down). Really weird that people are recommending this product with no english on it anywhere. Don't trust people who rave about this thing, most people just need to justify their purchase by thinking it's great.




*It's an amp. Many of us didn't feel challenged in trying to use it without a manual. If you did, someone here would be glad to explain to you how it works. Now if you are just biased towards Chinese products, we can't help you with that*


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Yeah. I think it's time I came clean. I don't know why I have been lying about the BH. It sucks. I hate it. I've never wasted money like I wasted on it. What was I thinking? Why did I listen to you and the other 100 posters who lied about liking it so much? You're all crazy!
> 
> Whew! I feel much better now LOL!


 
   
  Wait, so ... we don't have to pretend anymore?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I must say being the thread creator I've done a wonderful job luring you all in.

Next month I'll be reviewing beats for you! :rolleyes: 

I'm done here.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Next month I'll be reviewing beats for you!


 
   
  I've got my visa card ready. Link please!


----------



## jokerface

Complaining about the manual?
 Think about this.
  I'm pretty sure your clothes didn't come with a manual. Why would you wear them then?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Phew glad I didn't order one.... As I was about to. 

Fiio here I come!


----------



## Leo888

Thanks posteriorpounde and Gintaras for the thoughts. Appreciate it. 

For th price and features of the BH, it seems like a no brainer. Will hold for a couple of days and see what some members' thoughts between the BH and C5 to have a better idea of the SQ I can expect. I would really hope for more thoughts and opinions.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





walkmanrocks13 said:


> No need to say much in response to that critique of the BH. I sold my Arrow 4G when I got the C&C. Not saying the C&C outperforms the Arrow, not at all. However, with any of my decent phones (DT1350, VModa M80, JHA customs), the BH is fantastic and as a value amp, I have never owned better. And as I said, I ended up selling the Arrow, saving $160 in the process without feeling I was missing anything. Synergy is important, of course. I also tried a cheap ($59) SMSL amp on ebay, and it's very good with the M80s but the 1350s, no so much.
> 
> *But to dismiss the BH as an overpriced piece of gear, at least for the reasons listed, doesn't align with my reality.*


 
  The things 100 bucks for crissakes, how could it be overpriced? Worth the extra 40 over an E11 (in my opinion) for the battery life and ability to charge while playing.
   
  I cannot believe we wasted 3 pages rebutting a what 16 poster with a mediocre critique. AllYall need to have a go at the ignore button Try it, cleans up the whole thread


----------



## waynes world

Quote:  





> AllYall need to have a go at the ignore button Try it, cleans up the whole thread


 
   
  I've never felt prompted to try the block button before. But you're right - it works very well!


----------



## audioandy (Jul 11, 2017)

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> *Amps don't "add clarity to the sound."*


 
  Go to page 1 and search for "clarity." Why can't "audiophiles" agree on consistency for terms, or even how products should work? 

  This entire thread is full of glowing, flawless reviews. That's a really bad sign. Nothing is perfect. The critiques I have are real and the fact that no one can acknowledge any of them is odd.


----------



## audioandy (Jul 11, 2017)

thanks!


----------



## pngwn

I'll bite. I'm procrastinating my finals right now, anyway 
   
  Quote: 





> *Build Quailty *is not that great. It has a hard shell but you can see flaws in it, like uncentered screws, the front plate isn't fully sealed. It's just mediocre chinese manufacturing.The cable and charger are low quality. Charger cord is about a foot and a half long, which is dumb. The volume knob is right next to the in port making it awkward to turn when you have a source plugged in. The "off" position is also on the bottom right of the knob, which is weird.


 
   
  I'll agree that the short charger cable is kind of a let down. Luckily, I have a bunch of spare USB-to-miniUSB cables lying around that are much longer and easier to use with the BH in the rare event that I need to charge it. The build quality is also something that I'll agree isn't the best, but for a portable amp, I care more about the sound that the looks and it feels solid enough in my hands. Unless you plan on regularly chucking it across your room, it should be fine. Even if you chucked it across the room, I feel like it'd still work all right.
   
  I'm not sure where you think a better "off" position for the volume knob would be. Also, have you tried adjusting the volume with two fingers on the top and bottom? It's a pretty loose knob, the looseness of which I personally dislike a lot, but it should be pretty easy to move around.
   
   


> *It cannot read audio from the USB mini connector. *This really sucks. You have to plug in an input.


 
   
  How else do you expect to listen to music through it? Most, if not all, amps require an input connection through the *audio input*, not the charger. I don't see how this "sucks". Besides, what is the disadvantage to you that you have to use a regular 3.5mm input cable like most people do? The mini USB connector is for charging.
   
   


> *The instructions *are all in Chinese, which is riduculous. Who on this forum is recommending this product? How do you even know what it does?
> 
> *The three switches *are meh. The middle switch, the bass one, ruins most electronic music by adding a boomy, muddy filter on everything. It does not make the bass more punchy, it just kind of adds a low dull roar to all electronic songs I've been testing it with. I currently listen to it with first switch (driver?) on and third (sound stage?) I could see the third stage switch doing something to the sound stage, which does seem to make it slightly wider. It also seems to affect the higher frequencies, but I can't describe how. Maybe it's just boosting the highs


 
   
  ** Ridiculous. It's really not hard to figure out how the amp works. Sure, the manual is in Chinese, but the *first page** *of this thread has sufficient information about how the amp functions. Barring that, spending some time toying around with it should be enough to figure out which settings you like or don't like. One switch is obviously the gain, another is the bass boost (which also boosts the highs a little bit), and the third is a sound field switch that many members here have speculated adjusts the treble to provide the illusion of wider soundstage and minor crossfeed (?). Of course, I'm sure you knew all that since you've no doubt read through the thread.
   
   


> Anyway, definitely overpriced at $100. Good entry level driver. Works fine, nothing magical. Takes about 3 weeks to ship from Amazon (thumbs down). Really weird that people are recommending this product with no english on it anywhere. Don't trust people who rave about this thing, most people just need to justify their purchase by thinking it's great.


 
   
  As I mentioned in a post earlier that you ignored, just how long do you expect shipping to take from China? 
   
  Also, how did you expect to attach anything to your iPhone? The bands are pretty useless because of the screen, but an alternative solution that a few people a few pages back suggested is to use velcro tape or some such to stick the two together.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> Go to page 1 and search for "clarity." Why can't "audiophiles" agree on consistency for terms, or even how products should work?
> 
> This entire thread is full of glowing, flawless reviews. That's a really bad sign. Nothing is perfect. The critiques I have are real and the fact that no one can acknowledge any of them is odd.
> 
> I would also add that the bands are useless for an iPhone because they will cover the screen, something I didn't realize when buying this. If you have a legacy iPod you should be fine (touches won't be).


 
  You gotta be trollin man.
   
  You didn't realize the bands would cover the screen when buying this?
   
  What do the bands have to do with the BH amp?
   
  Second, how else did you think the BH amp would stack on top of a source besides a band/dual lock?  Through magic?


----------



## pngwn

I mean, one only has to look at an iPhone to realize that there's no dead space on the front...


----------



## quartertone

One of the things I love about the BH is the two outputs - 1 for warming up cooler/thinner phones and 2 for clearing up overly warm ones. Gives it far more applications than something like the E11.


----------



## mpawluk91

delvarworld said:


> Go to page 1 and search for "clarity." Why can't "audiophiles" agree on consistency for terms, or even how products should work?
> 
> This entire thread is full of glowing, flawless reviews. That's a really bad sign. Nothing is perfect. The critiques I have are real and the fact that no one can acknowledge any of them is odd.
> 
> I would also add that the bands are useless for an iPhone because they will cover the screen, something I didn't realize when buying this. If you have a legacy iPod you should be fine (touches won't be).


 bro I don't work for an audio company or spend 100 bucks and hate something and never complain about it, I work in the projects as a maintenance worker. I love my bh truly 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1395#post_9257775


----------



## SkyBleu

delvarworld said:


> Go to page 1 and search for "clarity." Why can't "audiophiles" agree on consistency for terms, or even how products should work?
> 
> This entire thread is full of glowing, flawless reviews. That's a really bad sign. Nothing is perfect. The critiques I have are real and the fact that no one can acknowledge any of them is odd.
> 
> I would also add that the bands are useless for an iPhone because they will cover the screen, something I didn't realize when buying this. If you have a legacy iPod you should be fine (touches won't be).




Well, maybe the amp is actually a good bang for buck amp, but you just can't come to that conclusion and must come up with unreasonable excuses to prove it otherwise. Might I add "the bands are useless". That totally affects the amp's quality. We apologize, Mr. i-want-everything-my-way.

Nevertheless, this thread has 100 pages on it, and the majority seem to enjoy the amp, but then there's some like you who will tend to disagree.

Everyone has the right to their own opinion.


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Well, maybe the amp is actually a good bang for buck amp, but you just can't come to that conclusion and must come up with unreasonable excuses to prove it otherwise.
> 
> Nevertheless, this thread has 100 pages on it, and the majority seem to enjoy the amp, but then there's some like you who will tend to disagree.
> 
> Everyone has the right to their own opinion.


He's got to be a troll man, there's no way somebody can be mad about that kind of stuff lol I mean come on, that's like hating your iPhone cause the charge cord it came with is short,

My ps3 controller charger works on it and its 10 feet long


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> He's got to be a troll man, there's no way somebody can be mad about that kind of stuff lol I mean come on, that's like hating your iPhone cause the charge cord it came with is short,
> 
> My ps3 controller charger works on it and its 10 feet long




I was thinking that haha but you know, I'm not having much of a good day, so what goes, goes.


----------



## Leo888

leo888 said:


> Thanks posteriorpounde and Gintaras for the thoughts. Appreciate it.
> 
> For th price and features of the BH, it seems like a no brainer. Will hold for a couple of days and see what some members' thoughts between the BH and C5 to have a better idea of the SQ I can expect. I would really hope for more thoughts and opinions.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




Friendly bump. 

Let's move on with the appreciation of the BH rather than debating with someone who is ignorant. I'm here hoping to get feedbacks (as a gauge) to make MY OWN DECISION as to whether the BH sounds right for me. So, if it doesn't work for me, it doesn't mean that the product is crap as I may have a different preference and it applies to anyone. 

I hereby awaits for more feedbacks. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Friendly bump.
> 
> Let's move on with the appreciation of the BH rather than debating with someone who is ignorant. I'm here hoping to get feedbacks (as a gauge) to make MY OWN DECISION as to whether the BH sounds right for me. So, if it doesn't work for me, it doesn't mean that the product is crap as I may have a different preference and it applies to anyone.
> 
> I hereby awaits for more feedbacks. Thanks in advance.


 
  You can go to the OP and see the links to the many impressions of most of us BH owners


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





pngwn said:


> Wait, so ... we don't have to pretend anymore?


 
  ROFL ..... LMAO
   
   

   Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I must say being the thread creator I've done a wonderful job luring you all in.
> 
> Next month I'll be reviewing beats for you!
> 
> ...



   
  please post a valid postal address to which i can send the bill


----------



## Leo888

Hi SkyBleu, thanks for the lead and I have read thru all the links which got me excited about the BH. But I was hoping for some thoughts of the difference between the BH and C5. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi SkyBleu, thanks for the lead and I have read thru all the links which got me excited about the BH. But I was hoping for some thoughts of the difference between the BH and C5. Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


 
  No problem! 
   
  I, unfortunately, do not have the C5 to compare for you, so let's hope someone else in this thread does and can do that comparison for you
   
  I do recall a while back some one said that the BH was superior over the C5, but don't quote me on that!


----------



## Leo888

Thanks SkyBleu, I think I have also read that somewhere. I think I'll just hang around the thread and am sure someone will be able to help me out with this. Cheers.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Thanks SkyBleu, I think I have also read that somewhere. I think I'll just hang around the thread and am sure someone will be able to help me out with this. Cheers.


 
  Alright dude!
   
  I'm just going to add, if you want my opinion on things, I'd say go with the BH Cheaper option, provides nice compactness, has switches that will impact the sound quality to how you'd like it, and lastly, it has insane battery life. I, myself, had taken the amp up to 90 hours before, and it had yet to die, but I felt it needed a charge, so I didn't really take it to it's dying hours.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks again SkyBleu and your thoughts more or less mirrors mine. Just need some thoughts from members here of the difference in SQ between the 2. Hope someone can start filling me in soon.


----------



## tattare

Quote: 





waynes world said:


> The only for me not to jinx myself is to ban head-fi from my computer. I'm not sure I have the strength to do that. I'd better find it!
> 
> Luckily, the clip zip (rockboxed) has amazingly good SQ. Combine it with a 64G microSD card and the C&C BH, and I don't _need_ anything more goddamit!


 
  Im pretty happy with the c3


----------



## Oregonian

leo888 said:


> Friendly bump.
> 
> Let's move on with the appreciation of the BH rather than debating with someone who is ignorant. I'm here hoping to get feedbacks (as a gauge) to make MY OWN DECISION as to whether the BH sounds right for me. So, if it doesn't work for me, it doesn't mean that the product is crap as I may have a different preference and it applies to anyone.
> 
> I hereby awaits for more feedbacks. Thanks in advance.




Thanks for redirecting this thread.

I have the BK and have no idea the diff between the H and the K but I too like this little amp. I use it in a portable setup for running and/or yard work and think it is worth the $. Clearly better TO ME than my E-11.


----------



## audioandy

> Might I add "the bands are useless". That totally affects the amp's quality.


 
  Oh, sorry dude. I didn't realize that the entire first page of this thread wasn't filled with pictures of people using the bands. I didn't realizing that, in a product review, commenting on the things that come with a product and are integral to its (portable) usability makes me
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> someone who is ignorant.


 
   
  It's not like anyone cares about the cord or the bands or anything else. I guess I should never mention the drawbacks of anything, because so many people love something? There's clearly no purpose in letting other potential buyers know the real drawbacks of anything.
   
  I would personally have liked to know that, if I went to the gym with this little amp, I couldn't use my iPhone if that were the sound source because the bands would cover the screen. That's not something that was obvious to me when purchasing it. Could it affect someone's buying decision? Sure.
   
  The backlash in this community is greatly disappointing to me. I'm not making personal attacks, I'm reviewing a product. It makes me scared to trust any other product reviews from head-fi, if being critical of something has this much hatred and shunning around it. Maybe I should be someone who is ignorant and trust everyone.


----------



## cel4145

delvarworld said:


> The backlash in this community is greatly disappointing to me. I'm not making personal attacks, I'm reviewing a product. It makes me scared to trust any other product reviews from head-fi, if being critical of something has this much hatred and shunning around it. Maybe I should be someone who is ignorant and trust everyone.




Maybe you should reread your review and notice how you basically insulted EVERYONE in this thread: 



delvarworld said:


> Just got this amp based on head-fi recommendations. I'm starting to think there are a lot of product marketing people on this forum masquerading as regular users.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> Really weird that people are recommending this product with no english on it anywhere. Don't trust people who rave about this thing, most people just need to justify their purchase by thinking it's great.




So first you imply some of these testimonials might be shills, then you say ignore anyone who thinks thinks the amp is good, obviously implying that your opinion is better. Apparently you don't know when you've personally attacked others. :rolleyes:

In addition to the C&C BH, I also own a FiiO E17 and and ODAC, and I've spent some time listening to Fred Fred Cmoys. There are others in this thread with much more amp experience than me. I highly recommend this DAC, based on my experience. I support what other's have said. It's a very good portable amp for what it costs. What is the basis of your opinion, since you feel your opinion is superior to everyone else's in this thread? What other amps are you comparing it to?


----------



## SkyBleu

delvarworld said:


> Oh, sorry dude. I didn't realize that the entire first page of this thread wasn't filled with pictures of people using the bands. I didn't realizing that, in a product review, commenting on the things that come with a product and are integral to its (portable) usability makes me
> 
> 
> It's not like anyone cares about the cord or the bands or anything else. I guess I should never mention the drawbacks of anything, because so many people love something? There's clearly no purpose in letting other potential buyers know the real drawbacks of anything.
> ...




Lol.

Drawback? If you haven't noticed many of us the bands for just the amp itself to provide a rubber footing to not slip off tables and all when they're in use. It has its purpose to some extent. One man's trash is another man's treasure.

If you want it on the back of your phone, then go get some Dual Lock for a dollar off eBay.

Half the portable amps around also include bands that dont tend to work properly with touchscreens, like in your case, where the amp is smaller than the device. Why not complain on those products too?


----------



## quartertone

I don't understand why bands on the screen are such a problem while working out...


----------



## Gintaras

Delvar, no, this is just because many people love what they hear unlike you, and also many people cannot understand why someone would waste so much time on criticising things he is not liking. Gear and many other things are subjective, so the fact that you do not like BH is fine but why you want others to agree to something what they do not want to agree to?

Weird


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> Oh, sorry dude. I didn't realize that the entire first page of this thread wasn't filled with pictures of people using the bands. I didn't realizing that, in a product review, commenting on the things that come with a product and are integral to its (portable) usability makes me
> 
> 
> It's not like anyone cares about the cord or the bands or anything else. I guess I should never mention the drawbacks of anything, because so many people love something? There's clearly no purpose in letting other potential buyers know the real drawbacks of anything.
> ...


 
   
  you're opinions arent wrong.  just misguided.
   
  The bands are only useless if you pair it with a DAP with a big touchscreen.  Pairing it a regular ipod, fuze or other mp3 players would be fine.  so it isnt useless.  not everyone uses their phones as their DAP but it should have been obvious that the bands wouldnt benefit you if you plan on using it with your iphone.  
   
  It might not seem like it but 100 bucks for an amp is considered a budget amp.  So corners are going to be cut.  Build quality isnt the best but its sturdy.  Premium materials arent used but its not a premium price either.  I'm absolutely critical about products but you have to keep expectations reasonable.  
   
  I have cables that cost more than this amp.


----------



## posteriorpounde

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Lol.
> 
> Drawback? If you haven't noticed many of us the bands for just the amp itself to provide a rubber footing to not slip off tables and all when they're in use. It has its purpose to some extent. One man's trash is another man's treasure.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Can you direct me to where I may find dual lock for a dollar?


----------



## H20Fidelity

posteriorpounde said:


> Can you direct me to where I may find dual lock for a dollar? :rolleyes:




$2.40

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/3M-DUAL-LOCK-Reclosable-Fasteners-TAPE-TIES-SJ3550-heavy-duty-100mmx25mm-/200885818050?pt=AU_B_I_Electrical_Test_Equipment&hash=item2ec5ba52c2&_uhb=1


----------



## posteriorpounde

Woe, I'm not in 'straya. I'll find a way though haha


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





posteriorpounde said:


> Woe, I'm not in 'straya. I'll find a way though haha


 
  Just search up "3M Dual Lock" in eBay search, and you should get some results near your country


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Just search up "3M Dual Lock" in eBay search, and you should get some results near your country


I got mine on amazon


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I got mine on amazon


 
  Haha, yeah, Amazon works to, *posteriorpounde*.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Everytime I get enough in the c&c BH funds jar... a different amp that I've always wanted goes for super cheap on the forums and I end up buying them.


----------



## Leo888

Well, guess I'm on the other side fence for too long now and decided it's time to climb over it. Order one thru Pollychen and should officially join the BH train in a few days time. For the 100 bucks I save here over C5, I thought might as well put this extra saving into some iem that synergies well with the BH. Cheers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Everytime I get enough in the c&c BH funds jar... a different amp that I've always wanted goes for super cheap on the forums and I end up buying them.


 
   
  Sounds like you dont want it badly enough lol
   
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Well, guess I'm on the other side fence for too long now and decided it's time to climb over it. Order one thru Pollychen and should officially join the BH train in a few days time. For the 100 bucks I save here over C5, I thought might as well put this extra saving into some iem that synergies well with the BH. Cheers.


 
   
  Congrats!!
   
*@H20* We should start making a list in the OP of the best IEMs that go with the BH.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Sounds like you dont want it badly enough lol


 
   
  How am i supposed to pass up a headstage arrow or pico slim?
   
  maybe if someone would let go of their BH in the forums i'd buy it


----------



## Vanarian

I'm wondering, is this amp bassy? how would you compare it to a C421? Looks like a jake-of-all-trades to me, but I don't have one yet. Also, should I pick the BH or BH2?


----------



## ozkan

Is this amp colder or warmer than cmoybb 2.03? I need a warm sounding amp which I will pair with a Sony Pcm M10 and Pfe112. Please I need your advice. Should I buy this or cmoybb? Thank you.


----------



## ozkan

Anyone?


----------



## pngwn

You posted your question just barely an hour ago :]


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





ozkan said:


> Anyone?


 
   
  Dude, we have personal lives you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 lol 
   
Just remember you have to wait until someone who has a cmoybb 2.03 sees your question, which could be a long long time. So be prepared to wait a bit


----------



## ozkan

Sorry, I have to give my decision tonight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or let me ask this way, is this amp warmer than E11? I used E11 in the past but I didn't like it.


----------



## pngwn

Why do you have to rush your decision?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

ozkan said:


> Sorry, I have to give my decision tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No its not. 

Its cooler and has more clarity than the E11, I own both.


----------



## Leonarfd

The problem is not that you review it as a BAD amp, its more since you say stupid things that makes you look stupid. And you are not very good at finding information before buying......
   
Instead of complaining on the head-fi community do something else than be on this site as it is clearly not for a person like you.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Ordered my C&C BH amp from Shenzhen audiostore on amazon. I'm gonna pair em' with my earsonics sm3 v2's through iphone 4s, can't wait!!!


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> *@H20* We should start making a list in the OP of the best IEMs that go with the BH.




Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.

If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.
> 
> If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.


 
  Well, I have the B*K *version so don't quite know the difference but am using it as follows in a portable 'on armband' combo for running and yard work and it IS amazing synergy.    iPod Nano 5th gen----->C&C BK------->Digizoid ZO (on high gain) BK does the volume control----->currently into my Pro900's (but when my V-Moda M-100's arrive this week THEY will be the ticket).  Talk about a bass monster basshead portable setup.  Charged the amp when I got it three weeks ago and purposely havent' since.  I think we have a nice little niche amp on our hands folks.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Well, I have the B*K *version so don't quite know the difference but am using it as follows in a portable 'on armband' combo for running and yard work and it IS amazing synergy.    iPod Nano 5th gen----->C&C BK------->Digizoid ZO (on high gain) BK does the volume control----->currently into my Pro900's (but when my V-Moda M-100's arrive this week THEY will be the ticket).  Talk about a bass monster basshead portable setup.  Charged the amp when I got it three weeks ago and purposely havent' since.  I think we have a nice little niche amp on our hands folks.


 
   
  double amping?....please tell me you're atleast using a lod....triple amping would be nuts


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.
> 
> If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.


 
  Hi H2O, just a thought and if possible. May I suggest a consolidation and links for LODs be included in the 1st post for easy reference. It will helps for easy reference as this threads is getting quite long.


----------



## Gintaras

h20fidelity said:


> Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.
> 
> If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.




how about H200? i find pairing H200 with BH amazingly good. TF10 pairs well but not as good as H200.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi H2O, just a thought and if possible. May I suggest a consolidation and links for LODs be included in the 1st post for easy reference. It will helps for easy reference as this threads is getting quite long.




I have made something up regarding this which links you to the search results on eBay for iPod LOD and 3.5 interconnect into the OP. I don't want to cluster the OP with individual links to sellers. You'll find most of the LOD and interconnects discussed in this thread were purchased from those pages.


----------



## ozkan

Does Pfe112 pair well with C&C Bh?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.
> 
> If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.


 
   
  Awesome!!
   
  You can surely add Yamaha EPH100, SoundMAGIC E10 and JVC HA-S500 to that list. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





ozkan said:


> Does Pfe112 pair well with C&C Bh?


 
   
  Dude, give it a rest.
   
  People aren't blind here, when someone relevant sees your question on the previous page then they will answer it.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I have made something up regarding this which links you to the search results on eBay for iPod LOD and 3.5 interconnect into the OP. I don't want to cluster the OP with individual links to sellers. You'll find most of the LOD and interconnects discussed in this thread were purchased from those pages.


 
  Ok. Great. Might have miss that. Will go thru the post again. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Oregonian

tekerugburn said:


> double amping?....please tell me you're atleast using a lod....triple amping would be nuts




Yes, of course I use a LOD, and trust me, been double amping like this for quite some time. Done right (meaning using LOD, ZO on high gain) there is no muddiness or loss of quality. In fact, the depth of sound and bass is refreshing.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





oregonian said:


> Yes, of course I use a LOD, and trust me, been double amping like this for quite some time. Done right (meaning using LOD, ZO on high gain) there is no muddiness or loss of quality. In fact, the depth of sound and bass is refreshing.


 
   
  just a bit of a purist like this.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Crazy Synergy Recommendations list on first page updated, If anyone has anymore there's plenty of room.


----------



## posteriorpounde

h20fidelity said:


> Crazy Synergy Recommendations list on first page updated, If anyone has anymore there's plenty of room.




Could you explain or direct me to where its explained why the ultrasone pro 900s have crazy synergy with the BH?


----------



## H20Fidelity

posteriorpounde said:


> Could you explain or direct me to where its explained why the ultrasone pro 900s have crazy synergy with the BH?




Sure, the new Crazy Synergy section is for members to recommend IEM / Headphones they personally find pairing very well with C&C BH.

Members can contact me via PM or post in the thread to have their gear added. It gives a good guideline for others to see what matches up well with the amp.

The Pro 900 was recommended by this member.

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1995#post_9449782


----------



## leadbythemelody

Has anybody paired these with the Westone 4r's? If so, crazy synergy? Or meh...?


----------



## jaycee1

Some of the posters are saying this is a slightly dark sounding amp. Is this claim accurate?
   
  If so, has anyone tried this amp with brighter sounding headphones such as grado's or koss ksc75's?


----------



## customNuts

I think I'm going to finally give this little sucka a go. 
  Also anyone tried it with the IE80/IE8?? Synergy??


----------



## Leonarfd

Would call it more neutral with no switches on(except gain switch). And with the loudness switch more bright because of the added treble, but still very neutral. You should not hear much difference from the o2 when no switches is on. This is with headphones and I assume it's the same with iems.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Sure we can do that. I know TF10 and SM3 v2 pair very well, so I'll start with those two.
> 
> If anyone believes they're having some mind blowing synergy you can post in the thread or send me a PM to have it added.


 
  Klipsch X10 with output 2 and LF switch, Fuze as source. So much better than unamped, no longer muffled but still warm and now crisp too.


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





ozkan said:


> Does Pfe112 pair well with C&C Bh?


 
  With output 1 and the LF switch it sounds great, fuller than usual but still totally clear.


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





quartertone said:


> Without output 1 and the LF switch it sounds great, fuller than usual but still totally clear.


 
  Thank you very much quartertone


----------



## quartertone

Sorry, I meant 'with output 1' not 'without output 1'.


----------



## TekeRugburn

can anyone compare the BH with the Pico Slim?  
   
  Prefer the arrow with the ipod mini.... so wondering if the BH is comparable to the slim


----------



## ravager

quartertone said:


> Klipsch X10 with output 2 and LF switch, Fuze as source. So much better than unamped, no longer muffled but still warm and now crisp too.


 
Definitely a plus one on the X10 and out 2, even with iPod classic an SPC LOD. Very happy with that synergy. This little amp still amazes me. I see no reason to upgrade my portable rig anymore. Not even the E12 has caught my eye.


----------



## posteriorpounde

I'm noticing no EMI at all when I use it attached to my cellular device, when streaming videos using wifi and LTE. Perhaps calls will trigger it? Kind of doubtful though.


----------



## Swy05

Maybe your amp is better shielded or mine is just defective.
   
  My C&C easily picks up EMI.
   
  Especially when I'm in a place with spotty reception or when there is some data activity going on (email came through, a new update is found, etc.)
   
  But with airplane mode on, it's silent.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





posteriorpounde said:


> I'm noticing no EMI at all when I use it attached to my cellular device, when streaming videos using wifi and LTE. Perhaps calls will trigger it? Kind of doubtful though.


 

 Same phenomenon in the E12 thread.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620339/fiio-flagship-portable-amp-mont-blanc-e12-discussing-thread-the-pre-order-unit-arrives/1965#post_9459229
   
  I am really thinking there is a single ended ground angle to all this


----------



## lalala6

Just ordered a BH2!
   
  Will report on synergy with my current IEMs when I get my BH2. 
   
  Also, anyone who owns a UE900, does the BH pair well with UE900? That's the most important thing for me.


----------



## SkyBleu

So, I just ordered a new cryo pure silver interconnect from AudioMinor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Can't wait!
   
  I got a few pictures of the final product, and I am rather impressed with what I will have at my hands soon!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> So, I just ordered a new cryo silver interconnect from AudioMinor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's gonna make it sound super bright and detailed lol

I'm still using my cryo pure copper iPod LOD and couldn't be happier


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> That's gonna make it sound super bright and detailed lol
> 
> I'm still using my cryo pure copper iPod LOD and couldn't be happier


 
  I doubt it'd be SUPER bright, but I'm really looking forward to the amount of detail present! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  How's the cryo copper LOD for you?

 He makes nice LODs and interconnects - I have one of his interconnects, and it works beautifully! Nicely priced, and high quality; what more could I ask for?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I doubt it'd be SUPER bright, but I'm really looking forward to the amount of detail present!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Yeah the details should be amazing!!
   
  My cryo copper LOD is nice, very balanced... still with good detail though.
   
  I got it from this guy, sent him a message with my requirements and he made it in a day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/onest11/&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2754


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah the details should be amazing!!
> 
> My cryo copper LOD is nice, very balanced... still with good detail though.
> 
> ...




Fingers crossed! I'm sure it'll meet my standards as the last LOD I bought definitely did

That's good to hear! Do you find your copper LOD appear to sound a touch warmer/darker?

Same with AudioMinor! Told him what I wanted, and he did everything I requested for I must say, he was a very friendly guy to deal with and provided top notch service!

http://audiominor.com/


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> So, I just ordered a new cryo pure silver interconnect from AudioMinor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing audio minor is his headfi name? Or is it a website


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> I'm guessing audio minor is his headfi name? Or is it a website




He's Head-Fi link is here: http://www.head-fi.org/u/100711/compicat

And his eBay/website is here: http://audiominor.com/

I approve and recommend him because he makes quality stuff and deserves the recognition


----------



## Retrias

I always heard audio minor like its a personal brand though, maybe he is using the same name as his brand in head fi


----------



## H20Fidelity

skybleu said:


> So, I just ordered a new cryo pure silver interconnect from AudioMinor
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'll be picking one of these up next week, wonderful build quality by looking at the photo.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> I'll be picking one of these up next week, wonderful build quality by looking at the photo.




You'd be doing yourself a favour that you won't regret


----------



## ozkan

Quote:


skybleu said:


> So, I just ordered a new cryo pure silver interconnect from AudioMinor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I use audiominor's cryo pure copper interconnect cable and I think it is pretty amazing.
  Also ordered C&C Bh amp a couple days ago.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> That's good to hear! Do you find your copper LOD appear to sound a touch warmer/darker?


 
   
  Yeah I find that it made my IEMs sound more neutral than the Silver + Copper LOD I had before.


----------



## SkyBleu

ozkan said:


> I use audiominor's cryo pure copper interconnect cable and I think it is pretty amazing.
> Also ordered C&C Bh amp a couple days ago.




Nice! And good move dude! Was it the BH you happened to order, or the BH2?



lifted andreas said:


> Yeah I find that it made my IEMs sound more neutral than the Silver + Copper LOD I had before.




Interesting, I would have thought the silver and copper LOD would have provided the more neutral feel. I guess cryo does make all the difference.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So, I just ordered a new cryo pure silver interconnect from AudioMinor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  how much did it set you back?  solid core or stranded?
   
  did u order from him directly or through ebay?


----------



## SkyBleu

$50 USD  I was more than happy to pay that as I knew o was getting quality products.

He tells me there's no solid cores, just pure silver.

I spoke to him on head fi here since i was after a special request, and he did as i wanted.


----------



## leadbythemelody

How do they compare to the fiio LOD's in terms of sound quality?


----------



## SkyBleu

leadbythemelody said:


> How do they compare to the fiio LOD's in terms of sound quality?




In terms of sound quality, it shouldn't BE compared with the FiiO LODs..

FiiO LODs don't come close to these LODs and interconnects.. I came from a FiiO L1 and there was a noticeable difference in sound quality.


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Nice! And good move dude! Was it the BH you happened to order, or the BH2?


 
   It is the BH2.


----------



## Jakkal

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> In terms of sound quality, it shouldn't BE compared with the FiiO LODs..
> 
> FiiO LODs don't come close to these LODs and interconnects.. I came from a FiiO L1 and there was a noticeable difference in sound quality.


 
  So 5cm. cable make night and day difference? What about 3m headphone cable then?


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> $50 USD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  no is it one solid core strand or is it multiple strands?


----------



## SkyBleu

jakkal said:


> So 5cm. cable make night and day difference? What about 3m headphone cable then?




From my knowledge, I don't think the length of the cable will affect its sound quality. Only thing that would be affected should be the stain on the cable when bent.

As of your first question, yes, it is night and day difference 

EDIT: Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> So 5cm. cable make night and day difference? What about 3m headphone cable then?


 
   

   
  yeah my cable makes a night and day difference


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





jakkal said:


> So 5cm. cable make night and day difference? What about 3m headphone cable then?


 
  Oh, don't worry - it's pure nonsense. Just the interconnect hype train in this thread is getting back on track. I'm not the type to bash on cables and the difference they make as IMO they make difference even HDMI ones despite all arguments on head-fi on the contrary. It's just that a 2 inch mini to mini cable is the epitome of diminishing returns. Claims that there's night and day difference, that a custom interconnect cable shouldn't be compared to a fiio one are just for self-justification, so that one can justify spending all this money. In reality, custom mini to mini cables look fancy and are at the length that we want them and are a good conversation starter. Someone will ask me "What is that cable?" and I'll be like "Oh, nothing - just my custom OCC 7n cryo copper interconnect. Oh, I almost forgot look how it has 4 strands instead of 3 like most of the other custom cables. Oh, and look how fancy it's braided." and stuff like that. Does a 2 inch interconnect make a difference -it does. Does my custom cable make my rig sound more than 10 better than a simple cable -  it doesn't. It's like a 10% difference and nothing like some of the claims here. And yeah longer cables make bigger difference. A good headphone cable makes way more sense than shelling out hundreds of dollars for cryo LODs and crystal piccolino LOD nonsense. If you have a lot of extra cash and an expensive rig - yeah, by all means get one to put the finishing touches to your rig but to pay 50 bucks for an interconnect for your 100 bucks DAP and amp expect night and day difference is just wishful thinking.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Oh, don't worry - it's pure nonsense. Just the interconnect hype train in this thread is getting back on track. I'm not the type to bash on cables and the difference they make as IMO they make difference even HDMI ones despite all arguments on head-fi on the contrary. It's just that a 2 inch mini to mini cable is the epitome of diminishing returns. Claims that there's night and day difference, that a custom interconnect cable shouldn't be compared to a fiio one are just for self-justification, so that one can justify spending all this money. In reality, custom mini to mini cables look fancy and are at the length that we want them and are a good conversation starter. Someone will ask me "What is that cable?" and I'll be like "Oh, nothing - just my custom OCC 7n cryo copper interconnect. Oh, I almost forgot look how it has 4 strands instead of 3 like most of the other custom cables. Oh, and look how fancy it's braided." and stuff like that. Does a 2 inch interconnect make a difference -it does. Does my custom cable make my rig sound more than 10 better than a simple cable -  it doesn't. It's like a 10% difference and nothing like some of the claims here. And yeah longer cables make bigger difference. A good headphone cable makes way more sense than shelling out hundreds of dollars for cryo LODs and crystal piccolino LOD nonsense. If you have a lot of extra cash and an expensive rig - yeah, by all means get one to put the finishing touches to your rig but to pay 50 bucks for an interconnect for your 100 bucks DAP and amp expect night and day difference is just wishful thinking.


 
   
  this coming from someone who thinks a cable meant for a DIGITAL signal makes a difference.
   
  LONGER cables makes more of a difference?  yeah if you want more resistance in the signal.....
   
  10% difference is pretty big.  
   
  its no different than people claiming velour, leather, pleather pads making a difference.
   
  Sure; I agree some cable prices are ridiculous.  no doubt about that.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> this coming from someone who thinks a cable meant for a DIGITAL signal makes a difference.
> 
> LONGER cables makes more of a difference?  yeah if you want more resistance in the signal.....
> 
> ...


 
  LOL I just say it's the epitome of diminishing returns and you can't deny that - paying more than 10 times more for a 10% or even less is all about diminishing returns and whether it's justified in your book. M gripe was with people that claim it actually makes the sound several times better. I don't want to start an argument on HDMI cables now coz it has been discussed enough. When I said longer I meant if you had a setup that had long cables it would make more sense to get some fancy cable to reduce the resistance a bit - I didn't mean that someone should get a 10 meter crystal cable to connect its portable DAP and amp LOL.


----------



## mpawluk91

kova4a said:


> LOL I just say it's the epitome of diminishing returns and you can't deny that - paying more than 10 times more for a 10% or even less is all about diminishing returns and whether it's justified in your book. M gripe was with people that claim it actually makes the sound several times better. I don't want to start an argument on HDMI cables now coz it has been discussed enough. When I said longer I meant if you had a setup that had long cables it would make more sense to get some fancy cable to reduce the resistance a bit - I didn't mean that someone should get a 10 meter crystal cable to connect its portable DAP and amp LOL.


I bet someone has done it lol


----------



## leadbythemelody

Oh, I have the Fiio L9. But thanks for the info! Any difference b/t Fiio L9 and L1?


----------



## leadbythemelody

Plus what changed in the sound in terms of bass, soundstage, etc?


----------



## mpawluk91

leadbythemelody said:


> Oh, I have the Fiio L9. But thanks for the info! Any difference b/t Fiio L9 and L1?


I have both and the L1 is a sad joke to say the least but it was free, on the other hand the L9 is thicker and generally more sturdy. Sound wise it might be a little better then the L1. Go for custom I did eventually


----------



## leadbythemelody

Okay I will! Thank you for the info!


----------



## Leo888

Hi everyone, need some suggestion for the safest configuration for a mini to mini IC.
   
  For now, I'll be using the clip zip with my incoming BH but will upgrade to another player in the near future with something like a C3.  Thus, I'll need some thoughts as to the length and mini jack type (straight or right angled) to be used for now and when I upgrade to another player.
   
  Any thoughts will be appreciated and would like to thank everyone in advance.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Oh, don't worry - it's pure nonsense. Just the interconnect hype train in this thread is getting back on track. I'm not the type to bash on cables and the difference they make as IMO they make difference even HDMI ones despite all arguments on head-fi on the contrary. It's just that a 2 inch mini to mini cable is *the epitome of diminishing returns*. Claims that there's night and day difference, that a custom interconnect cable shouldn't be compared to a fiio one are just for self-justification, so that one can justify spending all this money. In reality, custom mini to mini cables look fancy and are at the length that we want them and are a good conversation starter. Someone will ask me "What is that cable?" and I'll be like "Oh, nothing - just my custom OCC 7n cryo copper interconnect. Oh, I almost forgot look how it has 4 strands instead of 3 like most of the other custom cables. Oh, and look how fancy it's braided." and stuff like that. Does a 2 inch interconnect make a difference -it does. Does my custom cable make my rig sound more than 10 better than a simple cable -  it doesn't. It's like a 10% difference and nothing like some of the claims here. And yeah longer cables make bigger difference. A good headphone cable makes way more sense than shelling out hundreds of dollars for cryo LODs and crystal piccolino LOD nonsense. If you have a lot of extra cash and an expensive rig - yeah, by all means get one to put the finishing touches to your rig but to pay 50 bucks for an interconnect for your 100 bucks DAP and amp expect night and day difference is just wishful thinking.


 
*Kova*, you're back.
   
  Yes, I'm glad you're welcoming the 'hype train' back. It's very nice of you.
   
* "epitome of diminishing returns."*
  Using such harsh words for such a little unreasonable cause?
   
  Although you may argue with the fact that you think that there are no "night and day difference", but really, you should know by now, being the "1000+ Head-Fi'er" you are, that a clearly noticeable difference would be classified under this statement. When I used my custom LOD after transferring from the FiiO L1, which I would classify as a 'stock' cable, sounded much better - cleaner, crisper sound, had an increase in the width of the soundstage, had a more natural and smooth feel, as opposed to the L1, which was more along the lines of a muffled sounding LOD that lacked all that was stated in the custom LOD's description. Something that doesn't have a "night and day difference" might be something like, say, the switch from the the Sony XBA-1's to the XBA-2's - where the difference is barely noticeable and it'd take you a hell of a lot of listening time in silence to find the differences. 
   
  The reason behind when I said it shouldn't be compared with the FiiO LOD is for the same reason you do not compare Apple stock earphones with something like the Blox TM7. There's major differences in which they're off two different leagues. There IS no self-justification there; I was doing the FiiO LODs a favour by not putting anymore dirt on them than they already have.Seriously, if you cannot notice a difference between a FiiO LOD, such as an L1, and a custom LOD, then you, my friend, may have to get your ears checked out as it appears your hearing is flawed. 
   
  "so that all one can justify spending all this money." Well, for starters, I believe it's MY money, not yours, so I do not see how this concerns you. I mean, I'd agree with you if you had said that to me if I had blown my money on a screen-less Tera player, whereas you're picking on people who spend $50 on an interconnect.
   
  Will it make my rig sound 10 times better? No, it will not, and I never said it did, but what it WILL DO, is make my rig sound nicer than it did before at a cost. Like TekeRugburn said, a 10% difference is a very big difference, and so I have no clue what you are talking about.
   
  Might I also add, I am using a $100 player now, but the reason behind me buying this new custom cable is in preparation for the new and upcoming DX50 which I plan to purchase. Nevertheless, I'm pretty sure I will notice a difference when switching cables as unlike you, I CAN notice the little differences in sound.
   
  Why I say this?
  Remember just a month or two ago, that you, yourself, doubted the great sound quality produced by the C3/BH combo? 
  No? Well, I do, and you know for a fact that me, and many others in this thread, agree that the C3/BH combo does sound good. 
   
  OH, I also forget to remind you!
   
*Remember back in February when You got YOUR CUSTOM LOD?*
   
  Yeah, me too, mate!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/780#post_9176207
   
  Oh, Look at you! Having a little rave about your custom LOD. If you're after more evidence, just go forward a page or two and back a page or two. Plenty of love for that LOD you love oh so much!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leadbythemelody said:


> How do they compare to the fiio LOD's in terms of sound quality?




FiiO LODs suck. 

Custom is always better.


----------



## kova4a

LOL, Sky, you're getting it all wrong. My comment is for users without experience with interconnects. People like Leo that have a $30 DAP but because of some of the hype here are starting to consider a $50 mini to mini for such a rig. This should be a rule of thumb for - you shouldn't pay for an interconnect more than 10% of the cost of your entire rig with the headphones. And the remark about diminishing returns is spot-on because such people can invest the money in better source or better amp or better headphones or better cable for their headphones, which will give\ more than a 10% boost to their current setup. Paying 10 timers more and above for a slight improvement is that. Why are you comparing XBA-1 and XBA-2? This would be a good example if the XBA-2 costs 10 times more. And you're still confusing my comment for bashing on the improvement - there is one but the greatest difference is from cheap inferior cables like most Chinese ones coming with some amps and something built a bit better. The same is for HDMI cables - there are inferior ones made very cheaply and that's when you see a difference when you get a more expensive one but I mean like a $10-20 one. And yeah, there are cheap fiio but honestly L9 or just a simple mini to mini L8 are fine - they are shielded, they have oyiade plugs. And don't try to prove a point with ridiculous claims that you hear that you "can" hear some magical difference that I can't - it's hilarious. As far as the C3/BH combo I will never change my mind. The BH makes way more difference with a good source with line-out and not with double amping the C3. Doesn't it bring improvement to the C3 - yes it does but not that several-times-better difference some are claiming. Hell, it's an decent entry-level amp not magic.The C3 isn't the source to make it show its true potential and this combo definitely doesn't have the greatest synergy with a whole bunch of my iems. Even the cheap ELE DAC combined with BH makes a whole lot of difference. Even something like the dx100 won't bring several times better sound to your headphones let alone something like the BH. And that gets me back to interconnects - yeah, custom interconnects are fancy looking, have superior build quality and do sound slightly better but they are the final thing to buy to finish your rig. Because of hype like the one hear you get inexperienced users considering buying a cable that cost almost double what their DAP costs and probably close to what their headphones or iems cost, expecting quite a difference and that is what I'm against. Of course, it's a personal preference and it does make the rig look a lot cooler 





 - I'm just trying to give some common sense and a lesson on diminishing returns here.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> *Remember back in February when You got YOUR CUSTOM LOD?*
> 
> Yeah, me too, mate!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/780#post_9176207
> ...


 
  ??? Where do you see me bragging about sound quality? I'm bragging about how pretty it is, which is what I already stated that a custom LOD is. And I recommended it in connection to people paying 15 bucks less for non-custom LODs and that they might as well get a custom to add the fancy factor to their rigs and get it exactly as they want it instead of paying almost the same for dangling 10+cm cables affecting the portability of the rig. But I did mention again it's not a magical contraption making big difference unlike what you're trying to make it.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL, Sky, you're getting it all wrong. My comment is for users without experience with interconnects. People like Leo that have a $30 DAP but because of some of the hype here are starting to consider a $50 mini to mini for such a rig. This should be a rule of thumb for - you shouldn't pay for an interconnect more than 10% of the cost of your entire rig with the headphones. And the remark about diminishing returns is spot-on because such people can invest the money in better source or better amp or better headphones or better cable for their headphones, which will give\ more than a 10% boost to their current setup. Paying 10 timers more and above for a slight improvement is that. Why are you comparing XBA-1 and XBA-2? This would be a good example if the XBA-2 costs 10 times more. And you're still confusing my comment for bashing on the improvement - there is one but the greatest difference is from cheap inferior cables like most Chinese ones coming with some amps and something built a bit better. The same is for HDMI cables - there are inferior ones made very cheaply and that's when you see a difference when you get a more expensive one but I mean like a $10-20 one. And yeah, there are cheap fiio but honestly L9 or just a simple mini to mini L8 are fine - they are shielded, they have oyiade plugs. And don't try to prove a point with ridiculous claims that you hear that you "can" hear some magical difference that I can't - it's hilarious. As far as the C3/BH combo I will never change my mind. The BH makes way more difference with a good source with line-out and not with double amping the C3. Doesn't it bring improvement to the C3 - yes it does but not that several-times-better difference some are claiming. Hell, it's an decent entry-level amp not magic.The C3 isn't the source to make it show its true potential and this combo definitely doesn't have the greatest synergy with a whole bunch of my iems. Even the cheap ELE DAC combined with BH makes a whole lot of difference. Even something like the dx100 won't bring several times better sound to your headphones let alone something like the BH. And that gets me back to interconnects - yeah, custom interconnects are fancy looking, have superior build quality and do sound slightly better but they are the final thing to buy to finish your rig. Because of hype like the one hear you get inexperienced users considering buying a cable that cost almost double what their DAP costs and probably close to what their headphones or iems cost, expecting quite a difference and that is what I'm against. Of course, it's a personal preference and it does make the rig look a lot cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   



kova4a said:


> ??? Where do you see me bragging about sound quality? I'm bragging about how pretty it is, which is what I already stated that a custom LOD is. And I recommended it in connection to people paying 15 bucks less for non-custom LODs and that they might as well get a custom to add the fancy factor to their rigs and get it exactly as they want it instead of paying almost the same for dangling 10+cm cables affecting the portability of the rig. But I did mention again it's not a magical contraption making big difference unlike what you're trying to make it.


 

   
  Oh, Kova.
   
  I was so over myself that I forgot who I was up against, The Great Kova.
   
  I would love to stick around and continue this argument with you, but I really see no point in doing so, as your opinion is always superior to you, and only you, hence probably why half the members around here don't even bother with you anymore. 
   
  Of course, The Great Kova is always right, how could you ever be wrong?
   
  What was I thinking to even consider contradicting you? Silly me!




   
  I guess I'll never be as noble as you to guide lost souls lacking common sense to their final destination, but what can I say?
  "I was only just trying to help."


----------



## kova4a

^ ^ ^ Geez. Some people are acting like 10-year-old kids. I'm just stating my opinion and not in a single sentence mentioned any superiority to anyone. In fact, you were the one stating he has superior hearing that can hear changes I don't, wasn't it? You can start a separate thread bragging about custom interconnect cables and magical improvements - what I want is not to brag about myself or bash on things but just to inform people about the improvement they'll actually get (or won't if they like me lack your special hearing). It's just wrong overhyping custom interconnects to people who lack experience in this area and will actually believe there is a night and day difference between a cheaper one and a custom one. But do whatever you like - no one's stopping you.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

*@H20* We should do a poll in this thread about which Output is used the most.
   
  I'll start by saying that Output 2 with just the LF switch on is perfect for most of my IEMs/HPs.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> *@H20* We should do a poll in this thread about which Output is used the most.
> 
> I'll start by saying that Output 2 with just the LF switch on is perfect for most of my IEMs/HPs.




I'll join by saying Output1 with LF and SF!


----------



## SkyBleu

Double post.


----------



## mtntwg

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> I'll join by saying Output1 with LF and SF!


 
   
  And I'll quote you sir.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> LOL, Sky, you're getting it all wrong. My comment is for users without experience with interconnects. People like Leo that have a $30 DAP but because of some of the hype here are starting to consider a $50 mini to mini for such a rig. This should be a rule of thumb for - you shouldn't pay for an interconnect more than 10% of the cost of your entire rig with the headphones. And the remark about diminishing returns is spot-on because such people can invest the money in better source or better amp or better headphones or better cable for their headphones, which will give\ more than a 10% boost to their current setup. Paying 10 timers more and above for a slight improvement is that. Why are you comparing XBA-1 and XBA-2? This would be a good example if the XBA-2 costs 10 times more. And you're still confusing my comment for bashing on the improvement - there is one but the greatest difference is from cheap inferior cables like most Chinese ones coming with some amps and something built a bit better. The same is for HDMI cables - there are inferior ones made very cheaply and that's when you see a difference when you get a more expensive one but I mean like a $10-20 one. And yeah, there are cheap fiio but honestly L9 or just a simple mini to mini L8 are fine - they are shielded, they have oyiade plugs. And don't try to prove a point with ridiculous claims that you hear that you "can" hear some magical difference that I can't - it's hilarious. As far as the C3/BH combo I will never change my mind. The BH makes way more difference with a good source with line-out and not with double amping the C3. Doesn't it bring improvement to the C3 - yes it does but not that several-times-better difference some are claiming. Hell, it's an decent entry-level amp not magic.The C3 isn't the source to make it show its true potential and this combo definitely doesn't have the greatest synergy with a whole bunch of my iems. Even the cheap ELE DAC combined with BH makes a whole lot of difference. Even something like the dx100 won't bring several times better sound to your headphones let alone something like the BH. And that gets me back to interconnects - yeah, custom interconnects are fancy looking, have superior build quality and do sound slightly better but they are the final thing to buy to finish your rig. Because of hype like the one hear you get inexperienced users considering buying a cable that cost almost double what their DAP costs and probably close to what their headphones or iems cost, expecting quite a difference and that is what I'm against. Of course, it's a personal preference and it does make the rig look a lot cooler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi everyone, need some suggestion for the safest configuration for a mini to mini IC.
> 
> For now, I'll be using the clip zip with my incoming BH but will upgrade to another player in the near future with something like a C3.  Thus, I'll need some thoughts as to the length and mini jack type (straight or right angled) to be used for now and when I upgrade to another player.
> 
> Any thoughts will be appreciated and would like to thank everyone in advance.


 
   
  Hi kova4a, I can agree with your objective views of in regards to rule of thump and diminishing return but you have to mindful of your subjective views when you are quoting someone along with it unless you want to make a personal issue with the said person. It's very clear to me that you have a locked on perception that this Leo guy doesn't have a mind of his own and just following the hype. 
   
  So, what's wrong with the clip zip as a source for now? Subjectively, not good to you but it's good enough for me as at this present moment. It didn't make fools out of so may users out there for the cost of it if you know what I mean. 
   
  You also seem to have a telepathic ability to read my mind that I'm considering to spent $50 for an LOD when all I asked was some suggestion to the configuration of the LOD. Maybe I would but please do not put words into someone's else mouth. This is a very a important thing in life you have to learn as in the real world, will get you into a lot of troubles.
   
  Something like the C3, Read it carefully and anyone who can read can tell that it is not a definite. But, why not for the fun of this hobby and the asking price.Never try, never know and that would applies to the eventual LOD that I will purchase. 
   
  It's my own personal perception of things that count and not yours to make. 
   
  Just maybe you should know that I do own a number of entry level to flag ship iems (from mid centric, bassy, neutral to treble happy) and headphones (open and close, on ear and over ear) including a custom along with a couple of reasonable quality daps in my possession. I think it's clear now that your objective views are quite in line with what I'm doing now and I'm just taking the next step to enhance my listening experience.
   
  This would be the one and only post I'll be making in response to your unwarranted commend about this Leo guy and would like to thank you for your objective thoughts and contribution which I can draw upon when needed.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Any good DACs to go with the C&C BH?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi kova4a, I can agree with your objective views of in regards to rule of thump and diminishing return but you have to mindful of your subjective views when you are quoting someone along with it unless you want to make a personal issue with the said person. It's very clear to me that you have a locked on perception that this Leo guy doesn't have a mind of his own and just following the hype.
> 
> So, what's wrong with the clip zip as a source for now? Subjectively, not good to you but it's good enough for me as at this present moment. It didn't make fools out of so may users out there for the cost of it if you know what I mean.
> 
> You also seem to have a telepathic ability to read my mind that I'm considering to spent $50 for an LOD when all I asked was some suggestion to the configuration of the LOD. Maybe I would but please do not put words into someone's else mouth. This is a very a important thing in life you have to learn as in the real world, will get you into a lot of troubles.


 
  I mentioned you because I knew that the hype about fancy interconnects will start in response to your question. It has nothing to do with having mind of your own - that's just how head-fi works - someone hypes something and the others go for it - it's not personal remark about you and I haven't quoted you but sorry if you feel offended. All clips are great performers and I have nothing against them - it's just the way people jump on custom cables that cost more than their DAPs and expect great improvement. Just check the fancy rigs on head-fi and the custom cables threads on here - the main reason people want one is for fancy looks and low-profile. If I have a $500 DAP with line-out and a decent mid-tier amp I would honestly give the money for a custom IC but never for use with headphone-out and cheap rig aside for the looks . 
  I was just stating my opinion on the matter and haven't directly offended anyone or assumed anything  but if anyone feels offended in any way I apologize. I know this is head-fi and money will be spent on anything that improves the sound even if it's mostly placebo, so you just spend your money the way you want and let's keep things peaceful in here. It's time this discussion stops and the thread gets on track with BH and pics of custom interconnects.


----------



## Leo888

*deleted*


----------



## Gintaras

LoL, if i may venture an opinion here, you cannot apply the rule of high-end rig cables to portables... In high end normally you will not pay for cables more than 10-20% of your rig cost ... But this depends on the rig too, if say the rig costs some 200k would you suggest spending 20-40k on cables? Or if the rig costs 2k would you suggest cheap IC? 

The rule is there is no rule and everyone buys according to his hearing and wallet. 

Mind this silver copper IC i bought from HK for which i paid 30$ sounds really better than BH stock cable and not by a small margin. However on T1 stock cable is great quality and does not call for imminent upgrade. Surely some cables are ridiculously expensive but then if there would be no sound difference then there would not be cable craze.


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> *I mentioned you* because I knew that the hype about fancy interconnects will start in response* to your question*. It has nothing to do with having mind of your own - that's just how head-fi works - someone hypes something and the others go for it - it's not personal remark about you and I haven't quoted you but sorry if you feel offended. All clips are great performers and I have nothing against them - it's just the way people jump on custom cables that cost more than their DAPs and expect great improvement. Just check the fancy rigs on head-fi and the custom cables threads on here - the main reason people want one is for fancy looks and low-profile. If I have a $500 DAP with line-out and a decent mid-tier amp I would honestly give the money for a custom IC but never for use with headphone-out and cheap rig aside for the looks .
> I was just stating my opinion on the matter and haven't directly offended anyone or assumed anything  but if anyone feels offended in any way I apologize. I know this is head-fi and money will be spent on anything that improves the sound even if it's mostly placebo, so you just spend your money the way you want and let's keep things peaceful in here. It's time this discussion stops and the thread gets on track with BH and pics of custom interconnects.


 
   
 Hi kova4a, oops you did it again. Twice in a single sentence.
  
 I don't doubt any of your comments and it does make sense in some ways but having mentioned someone's name in reference (and not admitting to it) to make your point isn't right. 
  
 Read carefully, this Leo guy ask for a configuration type and not what kind of fancy cable like you mentioned.  
  
 Anyway, I'm here for reason other than this. So, please make your point which ever way you want but please stop making reference out of me.
  
 Lastly, apologies accepted and let's move on to better things.


----------



## pngwn




----------



## leadbythemelody




----------



## Gintaras

leo888 said:


> Hi everyone, need some suggestion for the safest configuration for a mini to mini IC.
> 
> For now, I'll be using the clip zip with my incoming BH but will upgrade to another player in the near future with something like a C3.  Thus, I'll need some thoughts as to the length and mini jack type (straight or right angled) to be used for now and when I upgrade to another player.
> 
> Any thoughts will be appreciated and would like to thank everyone in advance.




hi Leo, welcome aboard. i suppose you must ask H20Fidelity, he posted a link here to some good but not expensive interconnect which sounds great. otherwise a question is how much you think spending on interconnect? i suggest a good one can be had for 20-40$ but i support your plan for upgrade because BH stock cable is really so so and for me there was no going back to it after i compared this to my silver copper Pailics.

this is the cable i have and it sounds just great: http://www.ebay.com/itm/silver-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-Baolong-3-5-stereo-/120776228421?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c1ed2fe45

And here the cable H20 has good experience with: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200851488533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi kova4a, oops you did it again. Twice in a single sentence.
> 
> I don't doubt any of your comments and it does make sense in some ways but having mentioned someone's name in reference (and not admitting to it) to make your point isn't right.
> 
> Read carefully, this Leo guy ask for a configuration type and not what kind of fancy cable like you mentioned.


 
  Oh, come on give it a rest - my point had nothing to do with your question on the configuration on the plugs. It was about the replies you'll get in here. Just like Gintaras' comment (he's now suggesting a type of cable like I said people will start). As far as safest configuration - that will be straight plugs on both ends as this way you'll always be sure the cable won't obstruct a part of your amp like the potentiometer, for instance.


----------



## Hutnicks

Man, I can hardly wait for wireless to take over so the interconnect wars can escallate up to a whole new level


----------



## Gintaras

hutnicks said:


> Man, I can hardly wait for wireless to take over so the interconnect wars can escallate up to a whole new level




ROFL


----------



## Leo888

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> hi Leo, welcome aboard. i suppose you must ask H20Fidelity, he posted a link here to some good but not expensive interconnect which sounds great. otherwise a question is how much you think spending on interconnect? i suggest a good one can be had for 20-40$ but i support your plan for upgrade because BH stock cable is really so so and for me there was no going back to it after i compared this to my silver copper Pailics.
> 
> this is the cable i have and it sounds just great: http://www.ebay.com/itm/silver-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-for-MP3-PC-Baolong-3-5-stereo-/120776228421?pt=US_Audio_Cables_Adapters&hash=item1c1ed2fe45
> 
> And here the cable H20 has good experience with: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200851488533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


 
   
  Hi Gintaras, thanks for chipping in. Appreciate it. Just PMed you regarding this and here you are trying to lend a helping hand.
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Oh, come on give it a rest - my point had nothing to do with your question on the configuration on the plugs. It was about the replies you'll get in here. Just like Gintaras' comment (he's now suggesting a type of cable like I said people will start). As far as safest configuration - that will be straight plugs on both ends as this way you'll always be sure the cable won't obstruct a part of your amp like the potentiometer, for instance.


 
   
  Yes, I have already given it the rest with the last post. PEACE.
   
  Also, I would like to thank you and I'm appreciative for the thoughts about the configuration of the line out cable. Very much in line with what I initially thought of.


----------



## audioandy

I didn't see this mentioned, when I plug in (charge) the amp while playing music I can hear a distinct electric static-y hum. Does anyone else experience this? It's fairly annoying.


----------



## Gintaras

delvarworld said:


> I didn't see this mentioned, when I plug in (charge) the amp while playing music I can hear a distinct electric static-y hum. Does anyone else experience this? It's fairly annoying.




wall adapter or usb to pc charge?


----------



## audioandy

usb from pc (it's also not the default adapter it comes with, but I don't think that should make a difference).


----------



## zerocoolhifi

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> usb from pc (it's also not the default adapter it comes with, but I don't think that should make a difference).


 
  Using PC as source or a separate DAP?


----------



## MusicalChillies

Any chance this thread can get back to just the amp impressions please? Interconnect cable fighting... go to the sound science forum.
   
  USB interference, yes I witnessed that whilst doing both. With the long battery life there is no need to have it plugged in whilst using, it isn`t a DAC.
   
  Regarding config in earlier posts, my preference is in my sig but a little insight:
  Out 1 - for both my iems and my Momentums.
  Gain - although everything is easy to drive and "in principle" there is no need for high gain, use it, sounds far better with the downside of little volume adjustment. It gives the whole sound energy. Try it for yourself, low gain, wind it up to volume of choice.....
  High gain, not a lot of winding but it is clear the energy in sound is chalk and cheese. Although iems are sensitive I do believe they still need to be driven, low gain on "this" amp doesn`t cut it "for me"
   
  Soo, for me to summarise:
  High gain
  Output 1
  LF ON - iems
  LF/SF - Sennheiser Momentum (Fleetwood Mac - Never Going Back Again). This is the closest I have got to my "High Fidelity" goal so far, freaking amazing.
   
  Stu


----------



## mpawluk91

pngwn said:


>


Lol I think that's what everyone is doing, except the Michael Jackson part (you never know what he was watching with that creepy smile)


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> *@H20* We should do a poll in this thread about which Output is used the most.
> 
> I'll start by saying that Output 2 with just the LF switch on is perfect for most of my IEMs/HPs.




Sure, I use: Output1 / low gain / LF switch on.

Don't care much for the SF switch personally.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Has anybody paired these with the Sennheiser HD650 before? If so, are the C&C BH adequate for driving the hd650 or would the hd650's sound congested b/c it doesn't get enough power? Thank you!


----------



## H20Fidelity

leadbythemelody said:


> Has anybody paired these with the Sennheiser HD650 before? If so, are the C&C BH adequate for driving the hd650 or would the hd650's sound congested b/c it doesn't get enough power? Thank you!




In the first post below the review there's a list of members impressions. Go through those impressions to grasp an idea on what full-size headphones people are using.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Okay, thanks!


----------



## leadbythemelody

I'm sorry but I'm new to this whole amp thing but how is it possible you can drive the 600 ohms beyers when the c&c bh amp has a headphone adapter impedance of 8-300 ohms? I was thinking of maybe pairing the c&c bh with the sennheiser hd 650's, any thoughts?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





leadbythemelody said:


> I'm sorry but I'm new to this whole amp thing but how is it possible you can drive the 600 ohms beyers when the c&c bh amp has a headphone adapter impedance of 8-300 ohms? I was thinking of maybe pairing the c&c bh with the sennheiser hd 650's, any thoughts?


 
  Well, 8-300 is probably the recommended ohms. 32ohm ipod can drive 50ohm cans sometimes. However, you might want something more powerful to power your beyers. E12 is very powerful, and can drive 600ohms, but I don't know how BH would handle it.


----------



## leadbythemelody

kk thanks for the info!


----------



## audioandy

What the entire ****?
   
  My amp is picking up some sort of signal - possibly tv / radio? This is really weird.
   
  When plugged into my computer using the stock audio cable, if I hold the amp at certain angles, I can hear some sort of tv / radio news broadcast through a lot of static, like when radio stations bleed into each other. This only happens when the audio source is plugged in, if I unplug it the distortion goes away. However, plugging the phones directly into the computer produces no distortion. I am pretty sure the distortion is coming from the amp.
   
  I have tried this with two pairs of cans and it happens with both output ports.
   
  I think the amp is broken, when I play music it is badly distorted. The light is green and i've been charging it for a while, so I think it has a good charge? I did drop the amp once from a height of about 3 feet onto the floor, but I haven't opened it yet to see if anything inside is unseated.


----------



## pngwn

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> I did drop the amp once from a height of about 3 feet onto the floor


 
   
  This might have something to do with that. The signals being picked up is interesting, though, but again, might be because you dropped it. The BH is notorious for picking up EMI, so maybe it can pick up tv/radio signals, uh, if it breaks a little?


----------



## rodweb

Quote: 





delvarworld said:


> What the entire ****?
> 
> My amp is picking up some sort of signal - possibly tv / radio? This is really weird.
> 
> When plugged into my computer using the stock audio cable, if I hold the amp at certain angles, I can hear some sort of tv / radio news broadcast through a lot of static, like when radio stations bleed into each other. This only happens when the audio source is plugged in, if I unplug it the distortion goes away. However, plugging the phones directly into the computer produces no distortion. I am pretty sure the distortion is coming from the amp.


 
   
  Here where I work at, even my headphones alone, without being connected to anything, sometimes it picks up interference from radio signal. With an amp (E6) plugged in I can listen to the song of the radio 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  So, in my case it is just amplifying the interference it picks, probably in yours too.


----------



## audioandy

It's the chinese spying on us!!!!
   
  Just kidding, but I think my amp is bricked.
   
  I'm not kidding. Those crafty chinese.


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





rodweb said:


> Here where I work at, even my headphones alone, without being connected to anything, sometimes it picks up interference from radio signal. With an amp (E6) plugged in I can listen to the song of the radio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Oh crap now the price is gonna go up due to the "Wireless amp feature"


----------



## leadbythemelody

C&C BH or O2 amp for Sennheiser HD650?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





leadbythemelody said:


> C&C BH or O2 amp for Sennheiser HD650?


 
  I say O2, but for portable use, BH.


----------



## mpawluk91

kimvictor said:


> I say O2, but for portable use, BH.


Plus it'd be hard to piggyback the 02 because of its weird whiskey flask shape


----------



## mpawluk91

.


----------



## leadbythemelody

But the BH is still capable of driving the HD650's right? haha


----------



## leadbythemelody

I mean is there a big difference of performance between the O2 and BH?


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





leadbythemelody said:


> I mean is there a big difference of performance between the O2 and BH?


 
  IDK. I don't own a BH. However, I'm guessing that there is a rather big difference. A reviewer rated O2 to be reference class. It's like entry level portable vs normal desktop amp(although O2 is kind of portable). BH will make 650 loud enough, but it won't "properly" drive them. If portability and price isn't a issue, I'd go with O2.


----------



## audioandy

The plot thickens.
   
  If I go *computer > amp > headphones* I hear the radio.
  If I go* phone (line level konnector) > amp > headphones* I don't.
  If i go *computer > headphones* I don't.
   
  It's like the computer + amp becomes an antennae of some sort. Talk about synergy! It wasn't displayting this behavior when I first bought it.


----------



## mpawluk91

kimvictor said:


> IDK. I don't own a BH. However, I'm guessing that there is a rather big difference. A reviewer rated O2 to be reference class. It's like entry level portable vs normal desktop amp(although O2 is kind of portable). BH will make 650 loud enough, but it won't "properly" drive them. If portability and price isn't a issue, I'd go with O2.


Bh drives upto 300 ohms


----------



## mpawluk91

delvarworld said:


> The plot thickens.
> 
> If I go *computer > amp > headphones* I hear the radio.
> If I go *phone (line level konnector) > amp > headphones* I don't.
> ...


ALIENS man freakin aliens


----------



## Dark Helmet

leadbythemelody said:


> C&C BH or O2 amp for Sennheiser HD650?




Get the O2! BH is excellent as well. I own both amps.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Thank God! So you have both amps and the HD650? I've been dying to ask someone because I ordered the C&C BH two weeks ago and getting them next week. Plus I just ordered the HD650's today and I've been kind of regretting my decision of ordering the C&C BH because of all the posts saying the O2 amp is superior to the C&C BH. What are your thoughts and impressions of pairing the HD650 with the C&C BH vs. O2?


----------



## leadbythemelody

Anybody else with first hand experience with sennheiser HD650 paired with C&C BH?


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





leadbythemelody said:


> Thank God! So you have both amps and the HD650? I've been dying to ask someone because I ordered the C&C BH two weeks ago and getting them next week. Plus I just ordered the HD650's today and I've been kind of regretting my decision of ordering the C&C BH because of all the posts saying the O2 amp is superior to the C&C BH. What are your thoughts and impressions of pairing the HD650 with the C&C BH vs. O2?


 

 I don't own the HD650 but I do own hard to drive DT770's and I felt that the O2 had something more to offer, gave the 770's what they needed (I couldn't stand these phones until I got the O2 and now I love them).  For easier to drive loads though the BH is a no brainer with all of it's features.  It is plenty capable of driving the HD650's just not like the O2.  I bring the O2, to and from work, with me in my back pack.  Definitely not a pocket portable, but for my needs plenty portable.
   
  For what it's worth I plan on getting the HD600 soon to go with my Bottlehead Crack with Speedball Upgrade aas well as my O2.


----------



## jaycee1

How well does this amp work with bright headphones such as grado sr60i?


----------



## leadbythemelody

Thank you for the advice. I decided to get the O2 and use it in home with my senn HD650 while I take my C&C BH outside and use it with my Westone 4r's. Cool beans..


----------



## Dark Helmet

leadbythemelody said:


> Thank you for the advice. I decided to get the O2 and use it in home with my senn HD650 while I take my C&C BH outside and use it with my Westone 4r's. Cool beans..




You're welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

jaycee1 said:


> How well does this amp work with bright headphones such as grado sr60i?




Yeah should work fine mate, it might help getting a pure copper interconnect or lod depending on your source.


----------



## mpawluk91

jaycee1 said:


> How well does this amp work with bright headphones such as grado sr60i?


Don't do it man you'll regret it, I have grado sr225i and the c&c bh is absolutely punishing with them, i use an ipod 5.5 as a source and thats considered a bit warm. By the way the pure copper LOD I have makes almost no difference. Go with a warmer amp for the grado's or at least a neutral one.

I use an arrow 4g with my sr225i and set the bass to 2, on the other hand the bh works great with my other cans


----------



## cel4145

mpawluk91 said:


> Don't do it man you'll regret it, I have grado sr225i and the c&c bh is absolutely punishing with them, i use an ipod 5.5 as a source and thats considered a bit warm. By the way the pure copper LOD I have makes almost no difference. Go with a warmer amp for the grado's or at least a neutral one.
> 
> I use an arrow 4g with my sr225i and set the bass to 2, on the other hand the bh works great with my other cans




Hmmm... I like the BH with my SR225i better than I do my O2. Perhaps it's the way your source is interacting with the BH.


----------



## rrrndrrr

Hello,
   
  i recently purchased c&c bh through this forum and i must admit i would never have hoped that the change in quality would be so impressive, at least with colorfly c3 wich i also bought because of all the good reviews i read  in this website.
   
  Anyway now i am wondering how much difference can a silver plated cable make? Headphones that i am currently using are superlux hd 681 and i must admit i am really satisfied with these, especially with this kind of price range. 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Gintaras

yes, good cable can make audible nice difference, just be sure not to overpay for the cable, i would say max 40$ but there are 20$ choices well good enough.


----------



## cel4145

rrrndrrr said:


> Hello,
> 
> i recently purchased c&c bh through this forum and i must admit i would never have hoped that the change in quality would be so impressive, at least with colorfly c3 wich i also bought because of all the good reviews i read  in this website.
> 
> ...




The benefit from different cables is debatable. I don't think it makes sense to buy a cable that will likely cost as much as your headphones. Instead, save your money until you can afford to buy much better headphones that can get the most out of the amp.


----------



## Gintaras

Cel, i would agree with you if we would be talking about T1 or some higher end.... But the cable enclosed in BH package is sadly crap of craps and you will hear difference when upgrading. BH guys just did not want to give a better cable which is a pity but you cannot have it all for 100$ and complain. As example Tralucent gives you very decent cable so it makes no sense to upgrade it unless you take expensive custom made... BH is all different story where Amp is great and cable is crap


----------



## cel4145

gintaras said:


> Cel, i would agree with you if we would be talking about T1 or some higher end.... But the cable enclosed in BH package is sadly crap of craps and you will hear difference when upgrading. BH guys just did not want to give a better cable which is a pity but you cannot have it all for 100$ and complain. As example Tralucent gives you very decent cable so it makes no sense to upgrade it unless you take expensive custom made... BH is all different story where Amp is great and cable is crap




There's a difference between hearing a difference and having it be a good upgrade for someone's setup. The OP would get more bang for his buck by saving for a better pair of headphones. Cables are typically the least price/performance value upgrade that someone can make until you have expensive headphones and electronics. If it's that bad (and I don't remember, cause I don't know where it is), then this FiiO cable would be the way to go. Then save his money towards better headphones.


----------



## Gintaras

Cel, i have BH and compared stock cable to silver copper and the difference was audible with BH and C3. later i bought T1 and it came with quality cable, i compared that to the same silver copper and T1 stock cable was same or just tiny bit more fluid.

Excuse me but i would not tell nonsense and if stock cable would be sounding good i would have told this, but BH is 100$ and sadly for this price do not expect a good cable. And since i changed many cables in my high end rig i think i have some experience to tell.


----------



## cel4145

gintaras said:


> Cel, i have BH and compared stock cable to silver copper and the difference was audible with BH and C3. later i bought T1 and it came with quality cable, i compared that to the same silver copper and T1 stock cable was same or just tiny bit more fluid.
> 
> Excuse me but i would not tell nonsense and if stock cable would be sounding good i would have told this, but BH is 100$ and sadly for this price do not expect a good cable. And since i changed many cables in my high end rig i think i have some experience to tell.




I didn't dispute that you heard a difference. Reread what I said. My point is that it's not a cost effective upgrade to buy silver cables when one is using $30 headphones. And it's not like the BH cable is made out of banana: http://www.head-fi.org/t/664851/copper-mud-potato-banana-can-you-tell-the-difference


----------



## Gintaras

If you using 30$ IEM buying BH is also not cost effective IMHO, if you consider shure se215 as entry level even these will not be able to allow you fully appreciate BH sound... imagine you are buying some good amplifier and cdp and then connect them to cheapo loudspeakers, would you expect great result then?


----------



## mpawluk91

cel4145 said:


> Hmmm... I like the BH with my SR225i better than I do my O2. Perhaps it's the way your source is interacting with the BH.


It's just too cold overall, but I have tried different sources


----------



## toxicdrift

just got one!! absolutely love the sound!! best 100$ ive ever spent! got the bh2.. any1 know if this is different from the bh v1?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

toxicdrift said:


> just got one!! absolutely love the sound!! best 100$ ive ever spent! got the bh2.. any1 know if this is different from the bh v1?


 

Congrats mate! 

The differences have already been discussed a few pages back.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I know member DarkHelmet has already asked about the differences between BH and BH2 somewhere, but there were people wondering further to the differences between the two models. i have contacted pollychen to see what they would say. They claim the same thing as DarkHelmets source, that the battery can now be removed. 




> Dear Awesome Person
> thanks for your message.
> i'm sorry that answer you so late.
> they are similar,the only difference is that the battery can be taken out in cc bh2.
> thanks


----------



## ClieOS

I have the BH2. The amp section of the amp is identical to the original BH, only the battery section is different but it should have minimum to no impact to the overall SQ.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





clieos said:


> I have the BH2. The amp section of the amp is identical to the original BH, only the battery section is different but it should have minimum to no impact to the overall SQ.


 
  So you own both BH's, ClieOS?
   
  I see you have quite the interest for the amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So you own both BH's, ClieOS?
> 
> I see you have quite the interest for the amp.


 
   
  No, just the BH2, but the picture of BH can be easily found online for comparison. The main difference between the circuit (besides the battery is removable now) is that BH2 has a bigger caps buffer in the battery section, but given the voltage has no been changed, the amp section should not perform differently. The actual capacity of the battery however is lowered to 950mAh, a 100mAh drop from the 1050mAh on the original BH. So don't expect BH2 to run longer than BH.


----------



## Oregonian

Anyone else have the BK? I do, love it and wondered what is the difference. 

That battery life feature is there on the BK as well. Charged it once since I bought it.


----------



## SkyBleu

clieos said:


> No, just the BH2, but the picture of BH can be easily found online for comparison. The main difference between the circuit (besides the battery is removable now) is that BH2 has a bigger caps buffer in the battery section, but given the voltage has no been changed, the amp section should not perform differently. The actual capacity of the battery however is lowered to 950mAh, a 100mAh drop from the 1050mAh on the original BH. So don't expect BH2 to run longer than BH.




Ah, sorry, I had misread your original statement. My apologies!

Removable battery for less battery life doesn't sound all that appealing.. Thanks for informing us on that difference in battery power!


----------



## H20Fidelity

clieos said:


> No, just the BH2, but the picture of BH can be easily found online for comparison. The main difference between the circuit (besides the battery is removable now) is that BH2 has a bigger caps buffer in the battery section, but given the voltage has no been changed, the amp section should not perform differently. The actual capacity of the battery however is lowered to 950mAh, a 100mAh drop from the 1050mAh on the original BH. So don't expect BH2 to run longer than BH.




Interesting ClieOS, thank you.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Interesting ClieOS, thank you.


 
   
  Great info indeed!
   
  Should be going into the OP me thinks.


----------



## kimvictor

Quote: 





toxicdrift said:


> just got one!! absolutely love the sound!! best 100$ ive ever spent! got the bh2.. any1 know if this is different from the bh v1?


 
  Isn't that double amping?


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





kimvictor said:


> Isn't that double amping?


 

 Yes it is. 
   
  I double amp as follows - iPod/Pad/Phone----->LOD----->BK amp------->Digizoid ZO------->headphones.  Yes, I've been told ad nauseum about the quality but with using the LOD the signal is NOT degraded and is crisp and clean as single amp.  In fact, I get better depth of sound and of course bass is amazing.  I've been doing this for over a year and think it's a great way to go.


----------



## yblad

H20 can I ask you a quick question. I have just ordered the BH, and like you I have a colorfly ck4 (actually came across this via your recommendation in the ck4 thread). You mentioned earlier that you tried this cable http://www.ebay.com/itm/HIFI-cable-3-5mm-MALE-to-MALE-Stereo-Audio-Cable-Plug-yongshen-3-5-stereo-cable-/261014236655?ssPageName=ADME:L:OC:GB:3160 with it, and also tried the cable which comes with it. How do the two compare?

  
  Also while I've got you, what L/O volume setting have you found works best on the ck4?

  
  One last thing, does any one know what the difference is between the two outputs? I've read people saying they prefer one or other, but not managed to find any info on what is actually different about them.


----------



## yblad

Nevermind on the cable, decided to take the plunge and give AudioMinor a chance to impress me  Ordered his pure copper cyro. But i'd welcome your opinion still on the L/O question and output socket question.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

The sound signature is slightly different between output 1 and 2 which. Output 2 just works better on some IEMs / Headphones.


----------



## yblad

I was meaning more from a technical standpoint, I’m a bit of a nut for knowing what's going on in the nuts and bolts of the hardware  There has to be something different about how the signal is being treated to give it a different signature.

  
  I hate waiting for new hardware to come. I have a long train journey on Friday and I’d love to get some listening in on it, but I don't think it'll come in time. Patience goes out the window when it's audio hardware!

  
  I'm considering buying a fiio L7 so that I can bypass the headphone amp on my E17 (usb DAC) and use this for amping, will I get a decent quality improvement?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Skip on the FiiO and just get the BH. 

There is a technical explanation of the different outputs in this thread somewhere. Just search either thread mate.


----------



## yblad

You misunderstand me (I have no idea what you think i meant). It is perhaps my fault for being unclear /assuming people are familiar with a product outside this thread, my apologies. I'm talking about using the BH as an amp for the e17 DAC.
   
  The L7 is just a component needed to connect the line out of the e17, i already own the e17. The L7 is just a special port, as the headphone output on the e17 doesn't provide the LO. To get the LO you have to connect to the docking port on the bottom, the L7 turns said docking port into a 3.5mm headphone out.
   
  This is the L7  http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-L7-Dock-Kit-E7/dp/B004WB84CY
   
  My question was, basically, is it worth spending £10 to be able to replace the internal headphone amp in the e17 DAC with this.


----------



## yblad

And i did search, after 7 pages of search results only a vague mention of differing impedance and lots of people saying which they prefer. That's why i asked 
  
  There is mention somewhere of a "PtoB" impedance line. Which means nothing to me or to google. Searching for it only yields descriptions of the BH quoting that it has it. I was hoping someone might have some understanding of what it actually is?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Output2 is an P -> B circuit. You can read more about that in the link below, just try both and see what works well for you.

Some IEM/ headphone respond differently with the outputs, mostly what ever works for you, there's no right or wrong. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/75#post_9032761

I set CK4's line out to max volume for best results, you can try to set the volume 5 clicks down to open up the amp though really max is also what Colorfly recommend when amping that particular DAP. 


I'll tell you guys what sounds good? 

This.








Studio V 2nd Edtion has some hiss problems at lower volumes with low impedance IEM. Someone told me amping the player stops the hissing. Last night while having a listening session I was becoming a little annoyed at lower volumes with the background noise and of course not wanting to double amp I tried BH with Studio for a second and wow! Setting the volume to 28/31 there's a sweet spot, the entire presentation becomes well balanced with increased bass texture, detail and the soundstage explodes! It still very much sounds like Studio V but with that added BH flavour. I am mighty impressed at this combination. You do however lose just a_ touch _of crispness in vocals, just a smidgen of detail extension but the loss of hiss and gains it gives makes this combo one of the best I have heard, that includes every DAP I've tried. Yep, that's right....double amping and all. 

One would think amping the Studio V with a $100 amp would be taking a step backwards, certainly not the case here, it's given the Studio a face lift, there's no more hiss and it sounds on par if not better than using the CK4 line out. Also, with the amp rated at 80 hours a charge and Studio V at 85 hours, charges will be few and far between!

Very impressed!


----------



## yblad

Ahh. Thanks, that makes a lot more sense now. Strange to add a whole extra socket for (essentailly) a single type of IEM. Of course it will match other device/headphone profiles, but still. Thanks for the ck4 advice.
   
  I guess that just shows how capable the BH is. I can't pass verdict yet until it comes, but i'm certainly very excited.
   
  Is that a silver cable I spy? I thought i read you're a copper man. Converted?


----------



## H20Fidelity

yblad said:


> Ahh. Thanks, that makes a lot more sense now. Strange to add a whole extra socket for (essentailly) a single type of IEM. Of course it will match other device/phone profiles, but still. Thanks for the ck4 advice.
> 
> I guess that just shows how capable the BH is. I can't pass verdict yet until it comes, but i'm certainly very excited.
> 
> Is that a silver cable I spy? I thought i read you're a copper man. Converted?




CK4 / BH sounds very good, you'll be pretty impressed with the detail and clarity, it also has some of the nicest bass depth I've heard, I set the LF switch on full time and use low gain. Clarity around the mid range with the right IEM will be quite rich. It makes the CK4 headphone out sound poor IMO after amping the line out with BH. 

Yes that cable is pure silver, I converted from copper to silver plated, then just recently pure silver. It was all a matter of experimenting over time, I think silver plated gives a great balance with CK4 / BH, this cable in particular for $20 sounds nice.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/200851488533?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

Coppers going to be fine, cable changing is not something you need to get right first time, it really comes down to preference and it's hard for some people to grasp the changes are quite sublte, some people can't hear any change at all. I say try a couple and see what works well for you. $40 would be my cut of point for a interconnect, maybe $50 if the cable is dressed very nicely.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> CK4 / BH sounds very good, you'll be pretty impressed with the detail and clarity, it also has some of the nicest bass depth I've heard, I set the LF switch on full time and use low gain. Clarity around the mid range with the right IEM will be quite rich. It makes the CK4 headphone sound poor IMO after amping the line out with BH.
> 
> Yes that cable is pure silver, I converted from copper to silver plated, then just recently pure silver. It was all a matter of experimenting over time, I think silver plated gives a great balance with CK4 / BH, this cable in particular for $20 sounds nice.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Excellent, looking forward to lying back with some 24bit/96kHz files and seeing what the combo can really do.
   
  Yeh it's just something which i sadly havn't had the time or money to experiment with yet. I can't really afford to to spend £30 or more on a silver cable to then decide I don't like the sound. I've used copper all my life, so for now it's my fall back solution. I ended up getting this for the combination from audiominor http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AudioMinor-Pure-Copper-Cryoed-Mini-To-Mini-Cable-/261176607792?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3ccf56c430.
   
  I also thought that with the ck4 bass roll off it might be best to aim a warmer and more bass rich signature, so that convinced me copper was right for me for now.


----------



## H20Fidelity

When you amp CK4 the bass roll-off disappears, it only suffers roll-off from the headphone out, so you're in for a treat. That's half the reason I amped CK4 in the first place, it was really hurting the presentation with some IEM's. The enitre presentation will sound much more balanced from top to bottom So expect full bodied deep sub-bass! Audio minor makes nice cables, you should be rather impressed.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> When you amp CK4 the bass roll-off disappears, it only suffers roll-off from the headphone out, so you're in for a treat. That's half the reason I amped CK4 in the first place, it was really hurting the presentation with some IEM's. The enitre presentation will sound much more balanced from top to bottom So expect full bodied deep sub-bass! Audio minor makes nice cables, you should be rather impressed.


 

 You may have just made my day. Done nothing to calm down my nervous irritation at the fact we don't have teleporters however, got at least a whole week to wait! Thanks again for the advice/info.


----------



## Leo888

Hi H20, what do think of the Rocco BA/BH combination. I'll be going with copper I/C and would appreciate some thoughts. 

Anyway, 2 weeks have passed since I placed the order with Pollychen and the tracking system is still showing "Information Received" Any idea what it means?


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi H20, what do think of the Rocco BA/BH combination. I'll be going with copper I/C and would appreciate some thoughts.
> 
> Anyway, 2 weeks have passed since I placed the order with Polleychen and the tracking system is still showing "Information Received" Any idea what it means?




BA reacts very similar to Studio V, actually shares some resemblance in sound signature and timbre. but instead, set the Rocco BA to 30/31 which behaves well with BH on low gain. If you set the volume to 31/31 it sounds a little congested and I can hear minor distortion though just dropping it back one click works well. You need to lift the volume a touch on the amp to get it moving, but there's plenty left over on tap. Surprisingly, it sound very clean, rich in clarity, and the stage similar to Studio V gains excellent width. Rocco BA sounds a little more coloured than Studio V, there's more saturation around the mid range which shows in clarity, but it won't sound quite as airy or controlled. Still, it sound good Leo, good indeed. Just make sure you control the source volume level and find a sweet spot. Less is more so to speak. Another advantage is the bass will come out from it's hiding spot as with all players amping cures any roll-off present.


----------



## Leo888

Thanks H20 for the insights. Appreciate it. Now I'm getting really impatience with the waiting and not knowing when the BH will show up.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Just got my BH2's and they are absolutely worth the price! Pairing them with my Westone 4r's via Fiio L9 LOD ---> Iphone 4s. These are my settings: Plugged into output 2, High gain, SF on, and LF on. The bass/depth/soundstage is boosted in a good way without sacrificing clarity. Lovin' them!


----------



## yblad

I have to say I am very impressed with audiominor so far. I decided I wanted my cable customised (upgrading the plugs from the nickel plated Neutrix 3.5mm to gold plated Switchcraft 3.5mm plugs). Within five minutes of sending the email I had a response with a quote for the modification, and within fifteen minutes we had agreed on the work and the invoice had been sent. From request to agreement and completing payment was no more than twenty minutes. Now that's what i call customer service!


----------



## SkyBleu

yblad said:


> I have to say I am very impressed with audiominor so far. I decided I wanted my cable customised (upgrading the plugs from the nickel plated Neutrix 3.5mm to gold plated Switchcraft 3.5mm plugs). Within five minutes of sending the email I had a response with a quote for the modification, and within fifteen minutes we had agreed on the work and the invoice had been sent. From request to agreement and completing payment was no more than twenty minutes. Now that's what i call customer service!



He's a good bloke, and definitely a good person to deal with when it comes to service; hence why you can now see that I wanted him to be recognized more

In short, he treats his customers with great care and support.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> He's a good bloke, and definitely a good person to deal with when it comes to service; hence why you can now see that I wanted him to be recognized more
> 
> In short, he treats his customers with great care and support.


 
   
  He certainly does, from my conversations with him so far he looks like a nice guy who values his customers. I'm very glad you did, I have some custom work which I'll be sending his way once I have a slightly healthier bank balance.


----------



## SkyBleu

yblad said:


> He certainly does, from my conversations with him so far he looks like a nice guy who values his customers. I'm very glad you did, I have some custom work which I'll be sending his way once I have a slightly healthier bank balance.




Until then, he'll serve you well and won't disappoint ya!


----------



## takutox

well, i have just read through 150 pages of people praising this thing as the second coming of christ and now am convinced my e11 sucks donkey dick and i need to upgrade.
   
  F U head fi


----------



## TrollDragon

And this morning the E11 was great with the digizoid... You should hang around in the JDS Labs C5 thread for a while too...

Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpawluk91

takutox said:


> well, i have just read through 150 pages of people praising this thing as the second coming of christ and now am convinced my e11 sucks donkey dick and i need to upgrade.
> 
> F U head fi


It's probably the best amp for 100 bones, you'll like it


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





takutox said:


> well, i have just read through 150 pages of people praising this thing as the second coming of christ and now am convinced my e11 sucks donkey dick and i need to upgrade.
> 
> F U head fi


 

 Cures Tuerettes too!


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





trolldragon said:


> And this morning the E11 was great with the digizoid... You should hang around in the JDS Labs C5 thread for a while too...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire HD A9191 using Tapatalk 2


 
   
  haha no thanks. if i don't read about it, it doesn't exist =p
   
  no more big amp threads for me lol. it'll never be enough..
   


mpawluk91 said:


> It's probably the best amp for 100 bones, you'll like it


   


  not sure if i should pull the trigger on this.. do u guys think this is better than the e12 for $20-30 more?
   
  i mainly listen to EDM (trance/dubstep/hardstyle)
   
   


hutnicks said:


> Cures Tuerettes too!


 

   
  perfect, but pretty sure head fi will retrigger the tourettes shortly after


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





takutox said:


> haha no thanks. if i don't read about it, it doesn't exist =p
> 
> no more big amp threads for me lol. it'll never be enough..
> 
> ...


 

 Damn right it will.
   
  I'd still be interested in an absolute head to head E12 vs C&C shootout. I am really leaning toward the E 12 right now. I keep hearing RF interference issues about both and was ready to eliminate the C&C over that alone. I have come to conclude that these issues are user config issues and suspect neither amp is at fault.
   
  At least I still have the E11 and Fireye to keep me company while I waffle on this.


----------



## Leonarfd

BH is more neutral than the e12. So if you already have a dark sounding iem or can I would use BH. As the e12 makes it darker I prefer it only to neutral cans that are abit to bright, k70x for example.

I would get the BH and one of the upcoming x3 or x5 from fiio. Just my little word.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





takutox said:


> well, i have just read through 150 pages of people praising this thing as the second coming of christ and now am convinced my e11 sucks donkey dick and i need to upgrade.
> 
> F U head fi


 
   
  yes, BH turns into the second greatest invention after the sliced bread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  seriously, BH is just very good for the price and carries extra options like switches and high gain found usually on more expensive amps.
  however no one says there is no competition, all what we find is that BH is hard to fault for the price.
  i find my Tralucent T1 easily trumping out BH, however i love BH great synergy with C3 player which is a nearly perfect match. i would not bother to pair T1 with C3 because T1 deserves a better DAP so here my RWAK comes in. however T1 is 239$ and BH is just 99$ which leaves a handful cash difference to buy you brandnew C3.
  i hope you see my point clearer now.
   
  just do not demand BH to do what T1, Vorzuge or RSA and similar amps can. BH nearest contender is Fiio 12, not even C5 which costs 189$ and so price wise is closer to my T1 which i absolutely love and would not trade for anything less than RSA Intruder or 627.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

BH is awesome for trance! 

Nuff said.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> BH is awesome for trance!
> 
> Nuff said.




BH is just awesome.

Nuff said.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> BH is just awesome.
> 
> Nuff said.


 

 So is BK.
   
  Still seems I am the only one with a B*K*?


----------



## SkyBleu

oregonian said:


> So is BK.
> 
> Still seems I am the only one with a B*K*?




Afraid so, my man!


----------



## Kamakahah

takutox said:


> well, i have just read through 150 pages of people praising this thing as the second coming of christ and now am convinced my e11 sucks donkey dick and i need to upgrade.
> 
> F U head fi




Thx for the morning laugh. =)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

oregonian said:


> So is BK.
> 
> Still seems I am the only one with a B*K*?




BK is old news mate, sell it and get yourself a BH. 

Its a complete upgrade for not too much money.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> BK is old news mate, sell it and get yourself a BH.
> 
> Its a complete upgrade for not too much money.


 
  sure???
   
  this is easy to recommend with someone else money


----------



## Lifted Andreas

gintaras said:


> sure???
> 
> this is easy to recommend with someone else money




Well no I'm not sure coz I don't own the BK.

However, think of it this way... why would they release the BH if they really thought that BK was good enough??


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> BK is old news mate, sell it and get yourself a BH.
> 
> Its a complete upgrade for not too much money.


 

 Nah, no reason to.  I like it as my portable setup amp.  I was just wondering what the difference is.


----------



## Leo888

Haha, finally got a call from the local post office and should get my BH today. Cheers.


----------



## yblad

No idea where mine is, the tracking number doesn't work. Probably still in China knowing my luck.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

oregonian said:


> Nah, no reason to.  I like it as my portable setup amp.  I was just wondering what the difference is.




Ah fair enough.




leo888 said:


> Haha, finally got a call from the local post office and should get my BH today. Cheers.




Wicked! Excellent day for you then mate.

It will have about 100 hours charge on it out of the box. 




yblad said:


> No idea where mine is, the tracking number doesn't work. Probably still in China knowing my luck.




Did you try emailing the seller and telling them its a wrong tracking number?

Who did you buy it from?


----------



## Leo888

yblad said:


> No idea where mine is, the tracking number doesn't work. Probably still in China knowing my luck.




Hi, sorry to hear about that and I think you should get in contact with the seller as suggested by Lifted Andreas. 

Anyway, I bought from Pollychen and they used Singapore Post. For about 2 weeks after shipment, I was not able to get any tracking info with the tracking number provided until the last 3 days. Today, I just receive my BH and it took about 20 days.



lifted andreas said:


> Wicked! Excellent day for you then mate.
> 
> It will have about 100 hours charge on it out of the box.
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey guys!

My AudioMinor cryo silver interconnect came today!

My knight in "shining" armour has arrived to give my rig a bit more brightness and overall a more smoother textured quality sound.

I've got a Copper IC on loan from a mate, and so I did a little comparison between the two for you guys.

The main differences are that the sound from the cryo silver IC is more smoother, has a noticeable improvement in seperation of instruments, more airy with a wider soundstage, along with a sharper, crispier sound. More sparkly is how I'd like to put it. The micro detail is more easily noticed such as the little sounds in the background - they can now be more noticed. It doesn't sound as clustered and warm as a copper IC, but rather more along the brighter side of things.

Overall, am impressed. It looks great and to top it off, it does a better job than my past interconnects and LODs.

Here's a picture of the BH/C3 rig with the new shiny cable.


----------



## mpawluk91

audiominor is going to Imod my 5.5 and the caps will be inside


----------



## yblad

leo888 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about that and I think you should get in contact with the seller as suggested by Lifted Andreas.
> 
> Anyway, I bought from Pollychen and they used Singapore Post. For about 2 weeks after shipment, I was not able to get any tracking info with the tracking number provided until the last 3 days. Today, I just receive my BH and it took about 20 days.
> 
> ...




Also with Singapore post so I'm not worried. Through amazon anyway so I'm protected by them.

Glad your cable came and it's to your taste, I'm waiting on the exact same but cryoed copper


----------



## yblad

leo888 said:


> Hi, sorry to hear about that and I think you should get in contact with the seller as suggested by Lifted Andreas.
> 
> Anyway, I bought from Pollychen and they used Singapore Post. For about 2 weeks after shipment, I was not able to get any tracking info with the tracking number provided until the last 3 days. Today, I just receive my BH and it took about 20 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## yblad

God damn phone, I apologise for the messed up double post


----------



## Leo888

Haha ybald, I also had problem using the phone to post with quote. Nothing to apologize for, I guess.

Anyway, I've also just received my cryoed 7N UP-OCC Quad Braided Copper cable in the mail box earlier. Just replaced it with the Fiio cable and it seems to have a brighter sound which helps with transparency.. Will update again after I have more time with it. Cheers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Cryoed Copper is awesome!

Helps with the whole tonality of the spectrum.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I purchased a pure silver interconnect from the same seller as you Lifted Andreas, I am happy with his work and performance of the cable. 





He uses Cardas Quad Eutectic Silver solder as well. Knows what he's doing.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Amazing workmanship isn't it? 



Awesome price too.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Certainly, possibly the best sounding cable I have heard so far, I'm keeping my eye on his silver/gold cable next.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUNDORF-Silver-Gold-jack-to-jack-stereo-cable-/281113661641?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4173ae10c9&_uhb=1


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> Certainly, possibly the best sounding cable I have heard so far, I'm keeping my eye on his silver/gold cable next.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/MUNDORF-Silver-Gold-jack-to-jack-stereo-cable-/281113661641?pt=UK_MP3_Player_Accessories_Cables_Adapters&hash=item4173ae10c9&_uhb=1




Good choice mate! I'm gonna try one too, just for a difference.

Gonna ask him to make me a custom length one of these... With a white dock connector. 

MUNDORF Silver/Gold LOD (Line Out Dock) for iPod 


---

Btw, you guys can contact him directly here if you want a custom made IC or LOD: *silverdream33@gmail.com*

Just mention that Andrei from Head-Fi has recommended him.


----------



## Leo888

+1 with the workmanship. 

I had my quad braided 7N UP-OCC Cryoed Copper Cable custom built by the same seller and it looks awesome in the flesh. 

I'm also very curios as to how a pure silver cable will sound like and am now considering if I should put in the order. Kind of crazy since I've not even had time to have a proper listen to the copper cable yet.


----------



## yblad

lifted andreas said:


> Amazing workmanship isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They look like damn fine cables I must say. How would you say he compares to audiominor? May see if he thinks he can do something which audiominor couldn't.


----------



## Kamakahah

So I was noticing on that sellers page the details of the silver cable. He only mentioned using 'solid silver', so I'm guessing it's not stranded. How is the flexibility of the interconnect? Are you not concerned about it breaking at all? 
   
  I could just make one for cheaper myself, but I'm feeling lazy/busy time and the price is good.


----------



## Swy05

Edit


----------



## toxicdrift

its flexible ... i dont see it breaking cuz of flex .. quality is top notch.. feels sturdy and looks like it can take a beating lol.. but i guess it varies with how each uses their gear. I dont have any other cables to compare it with, but its definitely better sounding (to me) then the stock bh cable. here's a snap-


----------



## Swy05

Edit: cant post from phone.


----------



## Swy05

h20fidelity said:


> CK4 / BH sounds very good, you'll be pretty impressed with the detail and clarity, it also has some of the nicest bass depth I've heard, I set the LF switch on full time and use low gain. Clarity around the mid range with the right IEM will be quite rich. It makes the CK4 headphone out sound poor IMO after amping the line out with BH.
> 
> Yes that cable is pure silver, I converted from copper to silver plated, then just recently pure silver. It was all a matter of experimenting over time, I think silver plated gives a great balance with CK4 / BH, this cable in particular for $20 sounds nice.
> 
> ...




Extremely disappointed with this seller.

Bout this cable and the end frayed when trying to bend the cable to plug into a source and the bh.

Seller said he would send a replacement but got no reply after 2 weeks. I assumed it was on its way to me.

After 2 weeks of no response I sent an email asking for tracking number and he gave me a number.

But this tracking number appears to be fake because when I tried tracking it, it doesnt exist.

I sent numerous emails and messages to him but hes avoiding my emails and messages. I know for a fact he is ducking me on purpose.

Not to derail the thread but I highly advise people to rethink purchasing from him.

Ebay wont do anything as its been over 45 days. So im out 20 bucks with a seller who is ducking me.

Im thoroughly disgusted.


----------



## H20Fidelity

> Bout this cable and the end *frayed when trying to bend the cable* to plug into a source and the bh




^ The cable has a sheathing over it, are you sure the sheathing simply didn't come away from the jack? You would of had to bend it pretty hard to pull or fray that white wire away from the jack. 

There's a black sheathing over the cable, where it's cut to size it looks frayed.




I can pull mine up / away from the jack then just slot it back in very easily. it's there to protect the white wire.


Magic.


----------



## Swy05

h20fidelity said:


> ^ The cable has a sheathing over it, are you sure the sheathing simply didn't come away from the jack? You would of had to bend it pretty hard to pull or fray that white wire away from the jack.
> 
> There's a black sheathing over the cable, where it's cut to size it looks frayed.
> 
> ...




Yes there is a sheathing to protect the white wire. It didnt just come off, it literally ripped off.

And no I didnt bend it hard or abuse it in anyway.

I was attempting to plug both ends into a source and the bh and thats when one end of the sheathing completely ripped.

The wire/sheath was super stiff to begin with.

Just to make myself clear its not the white wire that ripped, its the sheath. 

Sorry for any confusions.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Sorry to hear that, never had that problem myself, first casualty I've heard of.


----------



## Swy05

h20fidelity said:


> Sorry to hear that, never had that problem myself, first casualty I've heard of.




I dont have a problem with the product. Crap happens and things can be defective.

Its how that seller is purposely ignoring my emails and messages and how im now out 20 dollars with a seller who for all I know, has taken my money and told me to take a hike.

A true scumbag.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I found 2 other sellers who sell the cable (same price) 

1) http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110938570660&fromMakeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlinken

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-3-5-3-5MM-Silver-plated-audio-cable-headphone-Amplifier-for-MP3-PC-PHONE-/290872937871?pt=US_Audio_Cable_Plugs_Jacks&hash=item43b960cd8f

Everyone avoid the 3rd seller who goes by bumblebees515.


----------



## kimvictor

All the hype for this amp is getting me interested. Any comparison with higher end amps? ex. arrow 4g, leckerton, c5, glacier...


----------



## mpawluk91

kimvictor said:


> All the hype for this amp is getting me interested. Any comparison with higher end amps? ex. arrow 4g, leckerton, c5, glacier...


heres my detailed comparison between the c&c bh and the arrow 4g 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/1395#post_9257775


----------



## leadbythemelody

Kilpsch X10 ---> BH2 ---> Ipod Touch = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   

 Everything else sounds... well... NOT muddy...haha. The improvements on the Westone 4's are much more subtle when plugged into the BH2 compared to the Klipsch x10's.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> yes, BH turns into the second greatest invention after the sliced bread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  well, just blew my money on a c&c bh from pollychen lol.
   
  couldn't stand being left out of the fun.


----------



## toxicdrift

takutox .. u will not be disappointed! this little bugger is a monster of an amp! gave new life to my M50's aswell


----------



## toxicdrift

double post -


----------



## Leo888

Hi toxicdrift, seems like you have received your BH. Congrats.


----------



## toxicdrift

leo i got it quite sometime back.. lol its the Colorfly C3 that i messaged u about, its not delivered. hopefully within this week 
   
  but yes the BH is really good, and im glad i got it. works really well with my setup. below some pics of the amp


----------



## Leo888

toxicdrift said:


> leo i got it quite sometime back.. lol its the Colorfly C3 that i messaged u about, its not delivered. hopefully within this week
> 
> but yes the BH is really good, and im glad i got it. works really well with my setup. below some pics of the amp




That sounds great. Hope you receive it soon. By the way, I also receive a BH2.

As for me, I think I'll just stick with my Clip Zip and Rocco BA for a while before going for a another player maybe with a true line out. Will never know how much of a benefit can be had with a true line out. Looking forward to experimenting with it but would need some suggestions. Would really appreciate if anyone can suggest some players that I can do some research on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## yblad

H20 highly rates use with the colorfly ck4. I own the device but I am still waiting on my BH so I can't comment. It has a LO port. It is a wierd one though, the line out is volume controlled. I don't know if the way it has been done effects the LO quality or not. H20 would be the best person to ask about it, he's much more clued up than me on the ck4.


----------



## yblad

In the time since I placed my order the price has shot up from £62 to £75 with the seller I used. I feel a small but merry jig is in order 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  More seriously, don't get it from amazon at that price. It's still in the under £65 range on ebay.


----------



## Leo888

yblad said:


> H20 highly rates use with the colorfly ck4. I own the device but I am still waiting on my BH so I can't comment. It has a LO port. It is a wierd one though, the line out is volume controlled. I don't know if the way it has been done effects the LO quality or not. H20 would be the best person to ask about it, he's much more clued up than me on the ck4.




Thanks yBlad for the lead. I think H20 have a post commenting about the CK4 and think I will go thru the post again. 

In the meantime, more suggestions from other folks here will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Although CK4 has adjustable line out volume it's still a true line out that bypasses CK4's internal amp. Rockbox have added that feature onto the iPod classics below 30%. It's more or less there to let you have some play on the line out gain for different amps, though rest assured it's a true line out. I really like CK4, it sounds great amped but you must go in knowing you'll only get 7 - 8 hours from it running FLAC, it's not the prettiest player around either for amping but the sound when amped is possibly the best $180 player I have come across.

Here it is next to an 2G iPod touch.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Although CK4 has adjustable line out volume it's still a true line out that bypasses CK4's internal amp. Rockbox have added that feature onto the iPod classics below 30%. It's more or less there to let you have some play on the line out gain for different amps, though rest assured it's a true line out. I really like CK4, it sounds great amped but you must go in knowing you'll only get 7 - 8 hours from it running FLAC, it's not the prettiest player around either for amping but the sound when amped is possibly the best $180 player I have come across.
> 
> Here it is next to an 2G iPod touch.




Thanks H20 for the info. Appreciate it. Will read up more on it. Anyway, will the CK4 be able to accept a 64GB micro sd card? I know a lot of players now do but just to be sure.


----------



## ezzony

I  received my c&c bh2 ( very first amp : )  ) and I have a slight problem using it while the usb power cord is attached. I hear a sound coming out of my headphones which I can do my best to describe as a ticking sound being repeated at a high rate. It's fairly loud when no audio is playing. Turning up volume does not increase the volume of the sound. It is also audible when the unit is fully turned off. That is the result when the usb power cord is attached to the supplied power adapter. When attached to my htc phone usb power adaptor there is a less audible sound like a faint kettle whistle sound. I swapped around the usb cord with one I had from a sony mobile phone but same result. When not charging the is no issue thankfully. It's not really a great problem since the battery life is so good but I though I might report it here anyway. Don't know if I should return it or not ! ?


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Thanks H20 for the info. Appreciate it. Will read up more on it. Anyway, will the CK4 be able to accept a 64GB micro sd card? I know a lot of players now do but just to be sure.




I haven't tried personally though I see not problem with 64GB cards, long as the card is first formatted to FAT32.


----------



## takutox

first impression is that the music is less engaging to listen to compared to the e11 and doesn't pair well with the zo like the e11 does. lots of distortion. using m50.
   
  will give it some time and see if i end up liking it..


----------



## Swy05

ezzony said:


> I  received my c&c bh2 ( very first amp : )  ) and I have a slight problem using it while the usb power cord is attached. I hear a sound coming out of my headphones which I can do my best to describe as a ticking sound being repeated at a high rate. It's fairly loud when no audio is playing. Turning up volume does not increase the volume of the sound. It is also audible when the unit is fully turned off. That is the result when the usb power cord is attached to the supplied power adapter. When attached to my htc phone usb power adaptor there is a less audible sound like a faint kettle whistle sound. I swapped around the usb cord with one I had from a sony mobile phone but same result. When not charging the is no issue thankfully. It's not really a great problem since the battery life is so good but I though I might report it here anyway. Don't know if I should return it or not ! ?




The ticking sound. Are you using a smartphone as a source? If so, its EMI interference. Turn on airplane mode and itll go away.

Do you hear this sound constantly even when music is playing? Because I only get it when I turn on the bh or when I stop a song. But this all goes away when I turn on airplane mode.

The kettle sound is something I experienced as well. The first bh I had the sound was noticeable when it was on out1 with highgain on. Its silent when highgain is turned off. You probably have the same issue. Its a faint whirring sound.

I got another bh amp and this one, although not completely gone, the whirring sound is more faint.


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> I haven't tried personally though I see not problem with 64GB cards, long as the card is first formatted to FAT32.




Alright then H20, that's the way I felt but just to be sure. Thanks again for the feedback and will grab one soon for now and transfer to the new player I'll eventually get.


----------



## TekeRugburn

well I couldnt hold out anymore, bought a BH2.  Hoping it is good enough and not that much of a downgrade from a pico slim that I can sell the slim and have some extra cash.  We will see though


----------



## SkyBleu

tekerugburn said:


> well I couldnt hold out anymore, bought a BH2.  Hoping it is good enough and not that much of a downgrade from a pico slim that I can sell the slim and have some extra cash.  We will see though




Good move. For the price, it's a worthy competitor.

As of how it compares with the Pico, that's up for you to decide for us


----------



## ChristianT

Has anyone tried this with the Senns HD 25-1 II? Been thinking about buying a portable amp to pair up with them and a Colorfly C3 as source.


----------



## ozkan

My first impressions,
   
  This amp is absolutely stunning. I am serious, no joke. I am pairing it with Sony Pcm-M10 and my precious Meizu M6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I really love how it sounds with both of them. C&C BH2 has great synergy with both my daps. 
  I use these settings: Low Gain, LF: On, SF: Off
   
  Thanks to all who recommended this amp. Absolutely fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will send pictures later.


----------



## ezzony

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> The ticking sound. Are you using a smartphone as a source? If so, its EMI interference. Turn on airplane mode and itll go away.
> 
> Do you hear this sound constantly even when music is playing? Because I only get it when I turn on the bh or when I stop a song. But this all goes away when I turn on airplane mode.
> 
> ...


 
   
  No, the interference sound it there whether a source is attached or not. I'll have to google EMI interference 
   
  The interference sound is there all the time , I'm not sure if it goes away when I play a tune or is it because it's drowned out. I doubt it goes away like magic when a tune is played.
   
  I don't think your experience of any unusual sounds from what you have written has anything to do with what I'm experiencing.
   
  Again, these problems only exist when the power supply is connected.


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





christiant said:


> Has anyone tried this with the Senns HD 25-1 II? Been thinking about buying a portable amp to pair up with them and a Colorfly C3 as source.


 
  I have, as I own the HD 25.  It sounds very good a bit top endy for me though.  For the same money of the HD25's try and find yourself the TF 10 IEM's very good synergy with the BH and C3 which I have as well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

dark helmet said:


> I have, as I own the HD 25.  It sounds very good a bit top endy for me though.  For the same money of the HD25's try and find yourself the TF 10 IEM's very good synergy with the BH and C3 which I have as well.




Yes, TF10 work well with C&C BH, very nicely. If you ever want to upgrade from TF10 I highly recommend checking out T-Peos H-200, it's receiving great praise, myself, Gintaras, SkyBleu all own TF10 and consider H-200 an excellent upgrade. H-200 also made the crazy syerngy section. You can find the thread on the portable earphones section.

Kind of off topic:

Did you end up finding the problem with your C3?


----------



## takutox

well ive decided that i like the e11 alot better than the bh. the bass boost is also alot better. c&c just sounds 'boring' to me while e11 is engaging and eq 1 is awesome, also pairs with the zo ALOT better.
   
  will probably sell my bh2


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Another FiiO employee :rolleyes:


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





takutox said:


> well ive decided that i like the *e11 alot better than the bh*. the bass boost is also alot better. c&c just sounds '*boring*' to me while *e11 is engaging* and eq 1 is awesome, also pairs with the zo ALOT better.
> 
> will probably sell my bh2


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Another FiiO employee


 
   
  Quote: 





skybleu said:


>


 
   
  didn't realise you couldn't have a different opinion on this site


----------



## Lifted Andreas

takutox said:


> didn't realise you couldn't have a different opinion on this site




You can, but saying something thats not true is just wrong lol

How can you call BH boring?

Also, it doesn't really have a bass boost. The LF switch is more like a loudness/clear button, since it boosts high frequencies as well.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





takutox said:


> didn't realise you couldn't have a different opinion on this site


 
  I was just expressing MY opinion
   
  Of course you can though, but you have got to realise the BH isn't THAT bad as you make it sound!


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You can, but saying something thats not true is just wrong lol
> 
> How can you call BH boring?
> 
> Also, it doesn't really have a bass boost. The LF switch is more like a loudness/clear button, since it boosts high frequencies as well.


 
  notsureifsrs.
   
  whether someone finds something engaging/boring is personal opinion. i like listening to EDM and love it, some people don't and find it boring. i am not going to belittle/act condescending towards them. not everyone is going to like the c&c either..
   
  also, i just left feedback on pollychen (have messages/screens to prove i just bought it and was express DHL'd) and was considering selling my e11 before (though after some switching around with the zo, found a good setup). the setup with the c&c is nowhere near as good. i usually leave my e11 on 0eq and let the zo add bass.
   
  i have listened to both with several setups and the same songs. i just don't enjoy the c&c as much.. the SF switch sounds bad with EDM (nothing wrong with this, its an extra feature and works for some songs). the LF switch is decent.
   
  by itself its a decent amp and still 10x better than the headphone out. just not feeling this amp..
   
  the way you guys treated kovas opinion is pretty disgusting too. no need to have a cult mentality? just let people share their opinions. its silly to say that whether something will be engaging to the listener is OBJECTIVE.


----------



## takutox

skybleu said:


> I was just expressing MY opinion
> 
> Of course you can though, but you have got to realise the BH isn't THAT bad as you make it sound!


 

  well came across as condescending.
   
  it isn't, i didn't make it sound bad at all. i just said i liked the e11 better, and that it didn't work well with the zo. whats wrong with you people? lol.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Lol, what kinda EDM do you listen to lmao

I bet its electro house or something...

You'd be suprised how well the SF switch works on Trance tracks. It's like an SRS WOW effect! To tell you the truth, I still own both... the BH and E11. Even though my E11 hasn't got a minute worth of listening time since I got the BH about 8 months ago.

As I remember the E11 is just veiled, muddy and congested compared to the BH.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Lol, what kinda EDM do you listen to lmao
> 
> I bet its electro house or something...
> 
> ...


 
  trance/dubstep/hardstyle


----------



## H20Fidelity

Unfortunately, many members (myself included) came from E11 before buying C&C BH, there's actually an entire grave yard of E11's stacked up out the back somewhere waiting to be burned by them. Many of these members were disappointed in what E11 brought them after hearing BH, so I guess you could say their eyes were opened a touch. Because of that, mentioning E11 in this thread can sometimes be equivalent to mentioning xbox on a Playstation site. People like BH, many of them ex E11 owners. I'm sorry but posting something like you did was surely going to trigger such negative reactions in a C&C BH thread.I find it strange though, that the few times members are preferring E11, they're usually always low post count members who joined very recently.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Unfortunately, many members (myself included) came from E11 before buying C&C BH, there's actually an entire grave yard of E11's stacked up out the back somewhere waiting to be burned by them. Many of these members were disappointed in what E11 brought them after hearing BH, so I guess you could say their eyes were opened a touch. Because of that, mentioning E11 in this thread can sometimes be equivalent to mentioning xbox on a Playstation site. People like BH, many of them ex E11 owners. I'm sorry but posting something like you did was surely going to trigger such negative reactions in a C&C BH thread.I find it strange though, that the few times members are preferring E11, they're usually always low post count members who joined very recently.


 
  haven't actually seen anyone in this thread mention preferring e11 SOMETIMES except for kova, which is what brought me to buy the BH after seeing a 99% positive feedback rate and how the e11 was terrible. look through my past posts.
   
  dont see what all the immature fanboyism is about, console wars are petty and so is arguing about what sound people like. my one opinion isn't going to change anyones mind anyway.
   
  this isn't solely a xbox OR playstation site. this is a general console site encapsulating all consoles. if someone went into a xbox thread on there and was convinced to buy an xbox because of the raving in the thread, i think he has a right to express his opinion on it thereafter without being treated like an idiot. but guess not, if it makes you feel better acting like that through your keyboard then go ahead.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Oh I've followed the thread closely, there's been a couple of members who liked E11 in some areas, though not many, not many at all.  My main gripe with E11 was it veils the signal compared to the sources headphone out. You can test this by switching between your source alone then the amp, your source will always sounds cleaner/clearer regardless of what it is or your interconnect cable, that's was my main concern, you actually degrade the sound quality and lose detail and clarity But if you're double/triple amping with Zo then I gather you must be a slight bass-head and in some ways I can see where BH would not supply as meaty low end. I much prefer clarity, texture and detail, over warmth, fog and bass bleed.

Goodluck on your journey....


----------



## kova4a

Nah, the members in this thread are just very biased. You can't deny that, H20. Otherwise my opinion and the ones of the people who didn't like the BH over something like the E11 would still be in the first post - not just the positive ones that haven't mentioned any cons. With that said I use the BH every day but mainly because of its battery life. And if you read Clieos first impression of the BH even he said that the BH is like the opposite to E11 with each of them having it's strong sides but nothing like the hype here that's it's like few times better and beating the E11 in every department.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I just let the thread run how it wants to really, it was created for members, I answer questions when asked and what ever happens, happens. *shrugs*


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Oh I've followed the thread closely, there's been a couple of members who liked E11 in some areas, though not many, not many at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  im using a nano 3g (prefer the size and navigation) with line out, and it sounds much better/cleaner than source alone. whether its less clean/clear, i don't really know, but what the e11 adds is really pleasing to my ears and family members/friends ive shown.
   
  and yep, slight basshead. not really a basshead actually. even the e11 by itself is OK. i only add the zo when i really want some lulzy and fun rumbling. it doesn't synergise anywhere near as well with the zo as the e11 does when double amping. and the bass doesn't sound anywhere near as good even with bass or loudness settings turned off.
   
  guess i just prefer warmth then. even though i feel that the quality is slightly better with the BH, its just not as enjoyable. i can't explain why or how.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





takutox said:


> im using a nano 3g (prefer the size and navigation) with line out, and it sounds much better/cleaner than source alone. whether its less clean/clear, i don't really know, but what the e11 adds is really pleasing to my ears and family members/friends ive shown.
> 
> and yep, slight basshead. not really a basshead actually. even the e11 by itself is OK. i only add the zo when i really want some lulzy and fun rumbling. it doesn't synergise anywhere near as well with the zo as the e11 does when double amping. and the bass doesn't sound anywhere near as good even with bass or loudness settings turned off.
> 
> guess i just prefer warmth then. even though i feel that the quality is slightly better with the BH, its just not as enjoyable. i can't explain why or how.


 
   
  I also use the Nano 3g. Beautiful little device. I pair mine with the BH, connected by an SPC LOD.
  Quote: 





takutox said:


> well came across as condescending.
> 
> it isn't, i didn't make it sound bad at all. i just said i liked the e11 better, and that it didn't work well with the zo. whats wrong with you people? lol.


 
  We are people who came from the E11 like H20 had mentioned.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Nah, the members in this thread are just very biased. You can't deny that, H20. Otherwise my opinion and the ones of the people who didn't like the BH over something like the E11 would still be in the first post - not just the positive ones that haven't mentioned any cons. With that said I use the BH every day but mainly because of its battery life. And if you read Clieos first impression of the BH even he said that the BH is like the opposite to E11 with each of them having it's strong sides but nothing like the hype here that's it's like few times better and beating the E11 in every department.


 
   
  there is as much bias in this thread as is with you, sorry Kova mate for breaking this news to you.
   
  speaking of which no one asks you to love BH and no one asks you to change your view. what is good for others is not good for you, fine. i did not like E11 too and so be it.
   
  what amazes me however that you keep on returning to mock the product which you never liked.
   
  i cannot even think about going to E11 forum to mock Fiio product because: a) that would be stupid on my part and b) would be waste of time for nothing for me personally.
   
  not least i think Fiio is a great company which makes affordable good sounding gear so my dislike of E11 does not extrapolate and i keep my mind open to X5 and else :-D
   
  NB: to each his own mate


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





takutox said:


> im using a nano 3g (prefer the size and navigation) with line out, and it sounds much better/cleaner than source alone. whether its less clean/clear, i don't really know, but what the e11 adds is really pleasing to my ears and family members/friends ive shown.
> 
> and yep, slight basshead. not really a basshead actually. even the e11 by itself is OK. i only add the zo when i really want some lulzy and fun rumbling. it doesn't synergise anywhere near as well with the zo as the e11 does when double amping. and the bass doesn't sound anywhere near as good even with bass or loudness settings turned off.
> 
> guess i just prefer warmth then. even though i feel that the quality is slightly better with the BH, its just not as enjoyable. i can't explain why or how.


 
   
  you have a valid point here as concerns pairing with iPod. i also find it BH is not overly impressive with iPods and so E11 perhaps can please you more. i know some other people here will disagree about iPod pairing but you know as many people so many opinions.
   
  however i find BH sounding great with a few DAPs especially with C3 and S9 (funny, is not this because S9 has all EQs possible but still putting to flat and BH make good job) :-D
   
  mind this i found no benefit of BH for RWAK on which i find T1 is the least minimum you must accept if you want hear sound improvements and T1 is brilliant amp on its own... but this does not mean BH is bad, this only means RWAK amp section is better one.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

80 hours rated battery life in BH, compared to just 10 in the E11.

Nuff said. :rolleyes:


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> there is as much bias in this thread as is with you, sorry Kova mate for breaking this news to you.
> 
> speaking of which no one asks you to love BH and no one asks you to change your view. what is good for others is not good for you, fine. i did not like E11 too and so be it.
> 
> ...


 
  Are you really that self-centered that you always consider my comments as negative and that I'm mocking the BH or anyone? Stop putting words in my mouth and tryin to make me sound biased. You don't like the E11 and admit it - that's fine, but I never ever said I don't like the BH, so you don't have the right to say that I'm mocking a product, which I never liked. I've stated several times I use the BH on daily basis paired with my Hifimediy. It's not like I put it in a drawer and just come in this thread to offend you or make fun of anything. I'm just stating my opinion that the BH isn't the almighty amp that is several times better than the E11 that some people here claim as I don't go in the E11 thread and state that the E11 is better. My point is that they are both good amp, which both have strong sides and the BH can take an edge with its battery life but as long as how they sound it's like comparing two different headphones that are both good but have different sound signatures - some people will like the one based on personal preferences and some will take the other. That's all - no hate or anything. Just a bit of overhyping here on the merits of the one compared to the other - something I haven't done at all.


----------



## Gintaras

Geko, agree here and this not only about battery but also sound, BH is great sounding product and i doubt there would be so many people on this thread willingly pretending if things would not be like this.
   
  but if someone likes E11 i see nothing wrong from this for BH. call it personal tastes.


----------



## Gintaras

Kova, in short answer is NO but after reading your comments i am amazed why would not you post in E11 appreciation thread about how much you love it? no, repeat it all over here that you prefer E11 over BH... fine with me but since you keep on repeating this like a broken record and trying to post mentor remarks about how others here are biased so i post my response... now you tell me i am wrong, so where is logic? and where is use of your opinion?
   
  sorry mate, nothing personal, if that would be personal i would just ignore you like non-existent.
   
  NB: sorry for double post but could not combine this with the previous one.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> We are people who came from the E11 like H20 had mentioned.


 
   
  manlandsonmoon.exe
   
  i said whats wrong with you and your attitudes, not tell me something ive read/heard a million times and already assumed.
   
  Quote: 





gintaras said:


> there is as much bias in this thread as is with you, sorry Kova mate for breaking this news to you.
> 
> speaking of which no one asks you to love BH and no one asks you to change your view. what is good for others is not good for you, fine. i did not like E11 too and so be it.
> 
> ...


 
  are u serious?
   
  not once did he 'mock' the BH. he presented his own opinion on it and you guys attacked him for no reason and got all butthurt. i was completely new to this site and all i saw was someone being completely reasonable (keep in mind, i had no bias for or against either product) and fanboys acting all immature devoid of all logic. its funny that H20 mentioned xbox/playstation forums as an analogy, because you guys do sound like unreasonable little kids mad that i insulted your 'favorite console'. 
   
  this ISN'T AN E11 FORUM. its a 'portable headphone amp' forum. he USES the bh product BOUGHT on your recommendations and has never really talked ****. just said that certain headphones/DAP might work better with the e11.
   
  i also don't care about battery life given that i am always at my computer anyway and only use this for a bit when i go to uni/gym. i care about enjoyment. i don't really see a difference vs 5 hours and 80 hour battery life personally, given that i only listen to it 2 hours at a time anyway (and then can charge it when i get home with no troubles. plugging in an amp into my USB port isn't a big deal..). my ipod/phone runs out of battery much faster and i have to charge those almost everyday. im not that lazy that i am hassled to plug in 1 more thing lol.
   
  christ..


----------



## Gintaras

takutox, check my reply to you... there was not anything what you said.
   
  as concerns Kova this is different, he is constant visitor here announcing that he loves E11 over BH... fine with me but when repeated often and regular becomes non-explicable.
   
  but if you want a better amp mate, go buy Tralucent T1 and forget all your worries, T1 will beat both E11 and BH by a long mile and is not expensive.


----------



## takutox

gintaras said:


> Kova, in short answer is NO but after reading your comments i am amazed why would not you post in E11 appreciation thread about how much you love it? no, repeat it all over here that you prefer E11 over BH... fine with me but since you keep on repeating this like a broken record and trying to post mentor remarks about how others here are biased so i post my response... now you tell me i am wrong, so where is logic? and where is use of your opinion?
> 
> sorry mate, nothing personal, if that would be personal i would just ignore you like non-existent.
> 
> NB: sorry for double post but could not combine this with the previous one.


 
  i mentioned his name twice.. and the situation is similar.. maybe thats why? all i said was i prefer e11 with my setup and when combined with zo, and you all went full retard mode.
   
  he never really repeated it much and i have read through the whole thread. if anything, i saw him saying he was using it. he seems very level headed, not a hater or 'mocking the BH'. you guys were the ones that overreacted hard when he just said certain music/setups sounded better on the e11.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> takutox, check my reply to you... there was not anything what you said.
> 
> as concerns Kova this is different, he is constant visitor here announcing that he loves E11 over BH... fine with me but when repeated often and regular becomes non-explicable.
> 
> but if you want a better amp mate, go buy Tralucent T1 and forget all your worries, T1 will beat both E11 and BH by a long mile and is not expensive.


 
  mate..
   
  just because the reply wasn't directed towards me doesn't mean i can't have an opinion on the topic.
   
  you are making up crap, i read through the whole thread and your 'arguments'. most of what he said was just a reply to attacks towards him.. not going out of his way to slant the BH


----------



## Gintaras

ok Takutox, lets cut it here.
   
  as regards BH you are correct in saying that BH double amping with Zo does not work. i have BH and Zo and tried this as well some time ago and result was negative. for what is worth i like BH pairing with C3 but i must admit that signal out of BH is not clean enough and this might be creating problem in double amping too? at least for me double amping did not work.
   
  mind this i never saw much reason to double amp BH with Zo.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> ok Takutox, lets cut it here.
> 
> as regards BH you are correct in saying that BH double amping with Zo does not work. i have BH and Zo and tried this as well some time ago and result was negative. for what is worth i like BH pairing with C3 but i must admit that signal out of BH is not clean enough and this might be creating problem in double amping too? at least for me double amping did not work.
> 
> mind this i never saw much reason to double amp BH with Zo.


 
  im using line out with nano 3g.
   
  also, the reason to double amp makes perfect sense and has worked in the past with the e11. the e11 or the bh (bh even more so, bass nowhere near as good as EQ1 on e11 IN MY OPINION and as others have stated, the bh doesn't have a bass switch - correct me if im wrong) by itself lacks the bass that some of us who like to listen to EDM like hardstyle really enjoy. the zo by itself doesn't have enough clarity and tends to distort at very low levels of bass. in the past combining these two has given the best of both worlds.
   
  there's nothing wrong with the bh not working with the zo. its just something im stating. i am not biased for either side. just stating MY EXPERIENCE, in an impressions thread. i don't belittle anyone elses opinion or treat them like retards (with annoying comments like 'LOL WAT TYPE OF EDM U LISTEN TO LMAO'), i valued your opinions and decided to buy this amp.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Annoying comments?

Honestly, you would have been better off posting your views in the E11 thread instead.

In all fairness, you should have expected such a reaction in a BH thread. 

No need to be butthurt, just take it on the chin and carry on.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Annoying comments?
> 
> Honestly, you would have been better off posting your views in the E11 thread instead.
> 
> ...


 
  tbh you guys sound like the butthurt ones
   
  honestly this is a C&C review forum and i gave my honest opinion. i didn't expect a forum full of butthurt kids
   
  keep typing on your keyboard like an ethug and carry on. =)


----------



## Gintaras

Takutox, see your points, yes BH is not about bass but is more about instrument separation and refinement, i can judge about this from how my C3 sound changes with BH.
  regarding bass, i find LF switch adds a bit but you are right, this is not near Zo or perhaps E11 quantity however i always found bass quality to be very good on BH.
   
  no problem about your questions or comments, you welcome and the main goal here is that everyone finds a product he will be happy about so there is no obligation to love BH :-D
   
  but please do not call people butthearts or anything, because discussion ends where insult begins. believe me a politely asked question will be always gladly answered and i always keep honest about my findings as do many members of HeadFi.


----------



## takutox

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Takutox, see your points, yes BH is not about bass but is more about instrument separation and refinement, i can judge about this from how my C3 sound changes with BH.
> regarding bass, i find LF switch adds a bit but you are right, this is not near Zo or perhaps E11 quantity however i always found bass quality to be very good on BH.
> 
> no problem about your questions or comments, you welcome and the main goal here is that everyone finds a product he will be happy about so there is no obligation to love BH :-D
> ...


 
  thanks bro. i just came here for a discussion and to share my experience.
   
  i have nothing against BH, just want to find a good product for more enjoyment. my experience might come in handy for say for someone who has similar tastes like rpgwizard in this thread and the zo thread.
   
  also, i never insulted them first. if you read back, they were rude/condescending to me first. i will defend myself when need be.


----------



## Gintaras

Takutox, one product i can surely recommend without slightest reservation is Tralucent T1 amp. i was in your shoes once, i liked BH but later i found a thread where some people were giving big thumbs up to T1, so after reading many many pages and reviews i pulled the trigger and got T1. frankly speaking this little amp made me happy as pig, so all upgrade plans were dismissed then.
   
  i use T1 with my RWAK and BH happily sings with C3 still and i prefer it this way.
   
  what i can see from your posts is that you look not only for amp but for amp which has great bass boost, this explains your double amping efforts too. i know plenty people praised bass on Fiio amps and especially E11 and E12.
   
  but once you want truly refined amp which will do great job in adding black space, instrument separation and dynamic i would advise you to check T1 .... impossible to go wrong with this for 239$ :-D


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Kova, in short answer is NO but after reading your comments i am amazed why would not you post in E11 appreciation thread about how much you love it? no, repeat it all over here that you prefer E11 over BH... fine with me but since you keep on repeating this like a broken record and trying to post mentor remarks about how others here are biased so i post my response... now you tell me i am wrong, so where is logic? and where is use of your opinion?
> 
> sorry mate, nothing personal, if that would be personal i would just ignore you like non-existent.
> 
> NB: sorry for double post but could not combine this with the previous one.


 
  Really? You can't be serious? I just come here and say that I use both on daily basis and that both have their pros and cons and your reaction is that I should post in the E11 thread? I didn't know there was a rule on head-fi that made this thread special and only love and amazement should ooze from each comment otherwise it's not welcome here. Just read the thread again - every time the E11 is mentioned in not a totally negative way, the hype brigade comes in. I state that both are good and you for some weird reason twist my words and make it sound like I hate the BH and love the E11 when I haven't said anything like that. You're the one who considers one of the amps several times better and that's called bias. There's nothing wrong with bias in an appreciation thread but you take every comment that does not praise the BH like a personal attack against you.
   
  As far as the use of my opinion - it's like yours, personal and subjective but according to you if an opinion is not totally positive there's no use of it in this thread, which is quite frankly nonsense. Nothing personal but that's what it is. The use is that the BH amp while a good amp is just different from the E11 and there will be people with rigs that might not sound that enjoyable with the BH as they would with the E11, especially if they want a bass boost and takutox is the proof for that.
   
  I'll repeat it again like a broken record - both amps are good and both have their pros and cons. No bias towards any of them. I just use them with different stuff. Now you can twist my words for another time and reply that I should go hype the E11 in its thread instead of hating on the BH here.


----------



## Oregonian

You guys keep it up and the mods are going to lock this thread..........

Enough, get back to enjoying the BH. I have the BK and like it more than the E-11. For sure.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yeah, I agree. If you guys have anything further to discuss please take it via PM and leave the thread to get back on track please.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yeah, I agree. If you guys have anything further to discuss please take it via PM and leave the thread to get back on track please.


 
   
  +1
   
  No need for bickering.


----------



## Airrick10

Hello Peeps! So does anybody know what is the difference between the C&C BH and the BH2?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





airrick10 said:


> Hello Peeps! So does anybody know what is the difference between the C&C BH and the BH2?


 
   
  Yes it has been discussed many times, you could have searched. 
   
  BH2 has a removable battery.


----------



## Airrick10

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Yes it has been discussed many times, you could have searched.
> 
> BH2 has a removable battery.


 

 Lol true...I'm at work and got busy...Thanks Mate!!!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





airrick10 said:


> Lol true...I'm at work and got busy...Thanks Mate!!!


 
   
  Hehe, it happens mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  No worries.


----------



## mtntwg

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






h20fidelity said:


> Unfortunately, many members (myself included) came from E11 before buying C&C BH, there's actually an entire grave yard of E11's stacked up out the back somewhere waiting to be burned by them. Many of these members were disappointed in what E11 brought them after hearing BH, so I guess you could say their eyes were opened a touch. Because of that, mentioning E11 in this thread can sometimes be equivalent to mentioning xbox on a Playstation site. People like BH, many of them ex E11 owners. I'm sorry but posting something like you did was surely going to trigger such negative reactions in a C&C BH thread.I find it strange though, that the few times members are preferring E11, they're usually always low post count members who joined very recently.






"I find it strange though, that the few times members are preferring E11, they're usually always low post count members who joined very, very recently..."

With a bit drama added, I see a kick ass movie here, H20.


----------



## TekeRugburn

takutox said:


> didn't realise you couldn't have a different opinion on this site




Oh don't worry about them, it's fine to have a different opinion. Mine and yours vastly differ though. I always thought fiio products were junk. None of them ever sounded good to me e11 being the worst. They just never suited me is all. 

That being said my BH2 just shipped, and a fuze lod. Both should get to me about the same time. I can compare the BH2, pico slim and headstage arrow now


----------



## mpawluk91

You guys are right I'd hate to see this thread locked


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Yes, TF10 work well with C&C BH, very nicely. If you ever want to upgrade from TF10 I highly recommend checking out T-Peos H-200, it's receiving great praise, myself, Gintaras, SkyBleu all own TF10 and consider H-200 an excellent upgrade. H-200 also made the crazy syerngy section. You can find the thread on the portable earphones section.
> 
> Kind of off topic:
> 
> Did you end up finding the problem with your C3?


 
  Yes.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I accidentally deleted and reformatted the internal drive.  Obviously I figured it out after my post.  LOL!


----------



## mpawluk91

tekerugburn said:


> Oh don't worry about them, it's fine to have a different opinion. Mine and yours vastly differ though. I always thought fiio products were junk. None of them ever sounded good to me e11 being the worst. They just never suited me is all.
> 
> That being said my BH2 just shipped, and a fuze lod. Both should get to me about the same time. I can compare the BH2, pico slim and headstage arrow now


I'm very interested to read your comparison man, I went pretty in depth in my bh vs arrow 4g comparison


----------



## ChristianT

Just ordered a BH. Now the hard part, waiting. Gonna use it with my HD 25 and later for TF10's. Had my eye on the TF10's for a while and after reading about the crazy synergy, I just have to buy a pair and try it out.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





christiant said:


> Just ordered a BH. Now the hard part, waiting. Gonna use it with my HD 25 and later for TF10's. Had my eye on the TF10's for a while and after reading about the crazy synergy, I just have to buy a pair and try it out.


 
   
  H200 offers superb synergy and for me this was a nice upgrade from TF10 sound. i found H200 to be a better sounding IEM, more open and less mechanical/digital sounding. TF10 is still fine and fun IEM i assume many will enjoy but if you want to invest a bit tad more to get you more quality sound then H200 should be on your list. another concern was TF10 discontinued so repairs and else might be not possible. disclaimer: i own both and TF10 likely to go on sale.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

BH has crazy synergy with these beauties:




1. Zero Audio DX200 Carbo Tenore
2. Yamaha EPH-100

3. JVC FXT90LTD Red Edition (hopefully!)


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> BH has crazy synergy with these beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think you will be disappointed. I'm currently using the Rocco BA/HA combo on output 2 and LF on and liking the result I'm getting though the mids is a tiny bit on the dry side. But this are my early impression as I've only had about 4 hours of use in total and hope some burning in will helps to open up the sound further. 

Looking forward to you take on them. Cheers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> I don't think you will be disappointed. I'm currently using the Rocco BA/HA combo on output 2 and LF on and liking the result I'm getting though the mids is a tiny bit on the dry side. But this are my early impression as I've only had about 4 hours of use in total and hope some burning in will helps to open up the sound further.
> 
> Looking forward to you take on them. Cheers.


 
   
  Ah the champagne ones look awesome!
   
  Hopefully they will resolve my gripe with the Tenores, which is that they can sound a bit relaxed sometimes. Which isn't really recommended for Trance.


----------



## Leo888

Yeah, it does look good for me too. That aside, I think it will also have enough of drive to to do that for you.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Ah the champagne ones look awesome!
> 
> Hopefully they will resolve my gripe with the Tenores, *which is that they can sound a bit relaxed sometimes. Which isn't really recommended for Trance.*


 
   
  Maybe the solution is for *YOU* to relax a bit sometimes. Ever think of that?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> Yeah, it does look good for me too. That aside, I think it will also have enough of drive to to do that for you.




Let's hope so mate. 

Not long to go now. 




waynes world said:


> Maybe the solution is for *YOU* to relax a bit sometimes. Ever think of that?




I guess I could if my name was Relaxed Andreas, but it's not. 

Btw I finally took the plunge and Rockbox'ed my iPod classic! It sounds soo good now. 



Now my mixes sound even better! 

Also I'm negotiating a Mundorf gold/silver LOD cable with my eBay IC supplier. Soon I'll have a heavenly audio quality.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> BH has crazy synergy with these beauties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1 & 2 have been added for you Lifted Andreas.  (EPH-100 was already there)


----------



## dimmockg

I am in the uk and wish to purchase a c&c bh, are there any other sources than ebay??
   
  I have seen aliexpress - are they reputable?
   
  thanks


----------



## takutox

now double amping with both the e11 and c&c bh as my favourite setup LOL
   
  nano 3g -> L9 LOD -> e11 (eq 1) -> c&c bh
   
  love the sound now. i cant really explain what it adds but its really subtle. everything is much more enjoyable than the bh or e11 by themself. has the perfect amount of bass, and has a 'smooth' feeling that im not getting with just the bh by itself.
   
  looks like a happy ending after all.
   
  Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Takutox, one product i can surely recommend without slightest reservation is Tralucent T1 amp. i was in your shoes once, i liked BH but later i found a thread where some people were giving big thumbs up to T1, so after reading many many pages and reviews i pulled the trigger and got T1. frankly speaking this little amp made me happy as pig, so all upgrade plans were dismissed then.
> 
> i use T1 with my RWAK and BH happily sings with C3 still and i prefer it this way.
> 
> ...


 
  thanks for recommendation but i think thats a bit out of my price range atm LOL.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

dimmockg said:


> I am in the uk and wish to purchase a c&c bh, are there any other sources than ebay??
> 
> I have seen aliexpress - are they reputable?
> 
> thanks




Why not ebay? 

Just wonderin.


----------



## fnkcow

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> I am in the uk and wish to purchase a c&c bh, are there any other sources than ebay??
> 
> I have seen aliexpress - are they reputable?
> 
> thanks


 
  amazon?
   
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A2QJSBO


----------



## dimmockg

Have to avoid ebay so the mrs dont see what ive been buying lol

Apparently I have far too many toys and gadgets


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





dimmockg said:


> Have to avoid ebay so the mrs dont see what ive been buying lol
> 
> Apparently I have far too many toys and gadgets


 
   
  Hahha that sounds all too familiar to me mate.
   
  The problem I'm having is that my mrs plays on my Nexus 7 and thus she can see what sites I've visited on Chrome.
   
  So I've resorted to using Firefox on my laptop for eBay and other shops lol
   
  ---
   
*On another note, I'm just about to order a sick LOD cable:*
   
*Quote:*


> *[size=10pt]LOD (Mundorf Silver/Gold wire, Viablue small jack, white dock connector, 3.7 cm approx. length between connectors)[/size]*


 
   
*From my eBay custom cable maker. onest11 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
   
*Gonna max out the sound that's coming out of my BH even more! Should be even better sounding than my Pure Copper cable I got from him.*


----------



## Swy05

Ugh. Ive been charging my bh and its been over 12 hours and the red light is not going off. This is the 2nd time its happened. My bh wasnt even dead to begin with. Ive used the bh adaptrr as well as a ipad adapter and same thing.

Wondering if its defective.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

swy05 said:


> Ugh. Ive been charging my bh and its been over 12 hours and the red light is not going off. This is the 2nd time its happened. My bh wasnt even dead to begin with. Ive used the bh adaptrr as well as a ipad adapter and same thing.
> 
> Wondering if its defective.




Strange. 

Are you charging from USB port on your laptop? 

It takes a while for the BH to charge, even from mains adapter. So I'd leave it for a whole mate, also make sure the amp is switched off.


----------



## Swy05

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Strange.
> 
> Are you charging from USB port on your laptop?
> 
> It takes a while for the BH to charge, even from mains adapter. So I'd leave it for a whole mate, also make sure the amp is switched off.


 
  I'm charging directly from the wall.
   
  This is the 2nd time it's happened.  Yes, the amp is always off when charging.
   
  The first time it happened to me about a month ago, the battery was completely dead and it took about 13 hours.
   
  This time, the battery had alot of juice left when I charged it.  It's been over 13 hours and the red light is still not turning off.


----------



## Leo888

Wow, guess I need to put mine on for charging to find out if mine exhibit this problem. Have not charged my unit yet from the moment I received it. It's going on for almost a week with about 4 hours of use daily and still going strong.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Mine takes about 4-5 hours to recharge fully from a wall after being completely dead.

On another note, my Gold/Silver LOD has been dispatched! Should have it tomorrow, hopefully.


----------



## marko93101

If I was going for a more bassy sound, what kinda of LOD should I be after? 

Have had this amp since the start. Not at all disappointed. Of never fails to remind me why I bought it. Brings all my cans to life.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> If I was going for a more bassy sound, what kinda of LOD should I be after?
> 
> Have had this amp since the start. Not at all disappointed. Of never fails to remind me why I bought it. Brings all my cans to life.


 
   
  Contact my LOD guy here - *silverdream33@gmail.com*
   
  His name is Stelian, he can make a custom LOD to your specification. He can also advise on what LOD to get if you tell him your preferred sound signature, I would go for the top-notch gold/silver MUNDORF LOD.
   
  Just mention that Andrei recommended him.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Contact my LOD guy here - *silverdream33@gmail.com*
> 
> His name is Stelian, he can make a custom LOD to your specification. He can also advise on what LOD to get if you tell him your preferred sound signature, I would go for the top-notch gold/silver MUNDORF LOD.
> 
> Just mention that Andrei recommended him.


 
   
  Cheers, when I have a bit more cash I'll check it out!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Cheers, when I have a bit more cash I'll check it out!


 
   
  All you need is £40 to get a high-end LOD from him.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> All you need is £40 to get a high-end LOD from him.


 
  England based? That'd be swwet seeing as I live in Ireland.
   
   
  Have a few things in the pipe line! After they're sorted I'll be on to him!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> England based? That'd be swwet seeing as I live in Ireland.
> 
> 
> Have a few things in the pipe line! After they're sorted I'll be on to him!


 
   
  Yeah mate, Derbyshire I think.
   
  EDIT: Sorry, Buckinghamshire.
   
  His eBay account is here: *http://myworld.ebay.co.uk/onest11*


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> Contact my LOD guy here - *silverdream33@gmail.com*
> 
> His name is Stelian, he can make a custom LOD to your specification. He can also advise on what LOD to get if you tell him your preferred sound signature, I would go for the top-notch gold/silver MUNDORF LOD.
> 
> Just mention that Andrei recommended him.





Nice guy to work with and very prompt with email replies. Ordered my Quad Braided 7N UP-OCC Pure Copper cable from him. it was built in double quick time and dispatched out within hours of me placing the order from his eBay listing. 

Will be looking forward to your impression of the Gold/Silver Mundorf cable.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Nice guy to work with and very prompt with email replies. Ordered my Quad Braided 7N UP-OCC Pure Copper cable from him. it was built in double quick time and dispatched out within hours of me placing the order from his eBay listing.
> 
> Will be looking forward to your impression of the Gold/Silver Mundorf cable.


 
   
  Yeah he's very polite and honest fella.
   
  This is the second LOD I've ordered from him now, again bought it yesterday and he messaged me saying it was ready this morning and that he dispatched it.
   
  I'm thinking this MUNDORF gold/silver cable will be a definite upgrade to my 7N 4strand Pure Copper LOD that he made me before.
   
  Hopefully I'll get it tomorrow, and will post pics when I do.


----------



## Leo888

Looking forward to it Lifted. 

For now, I'm digging my copper cable and would really like to give this Gold/Silver Mundorf a go down the road.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Looking forward to it Lifted.
> 
> For now, I'm digging my copper cable and would really like to give this Gold/Silver Mundorf a go down the road.


 
   
  Hopefully tomorrow mate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  The cable will be very similar to this one:

   
  Except mine will have a white dock connector and a Viablue jack.
   
  My red FXTs are still stuck in customs as well.


----------



## yblad

My audiominor cable came, it's a stunning piece of kit to look at. Waiting for my BH to fully test it out. My BH is "arrived at overseas", or in other words it's in the country, as of 3 days ago. So hopefully it'll be here soon


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> My audiominor cable came, it's a stunning piece of kit to look at. Waiting for my BH to fully test it out. My BH is "arrived at overseas", or in other words it's in the country, as of 3 days ago. So hopefully it'll be here soon


 
   
  Have you got a pic of your cable?
   
  Also, hope you dont get stung with customs at your end. My FXT90 are held in customs pending charges, and I paid less for them than the BH. :/


----------



## yblad

Just edited the post with a picture. Should be there to see now. I hope not. They haven't contacted me in three days so I'm hoping it's cleared.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Just edited the post with a picture. Should be there to see now. I hope not. They haven't contacted me in three days so I'm hoping it's cleared.


 
   
  Looks like a very nicely done cable mate! Congrats.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Guess what I have received today guys.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Guess what I have received today guys.




A white sheet of paper?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> A white sheet of paper?


 
   
  Oh it's much more than a white paper container... 
   


Spoiler: Open%20the%20white%20envelope!%20


----------



## H20Fidelity

Gotta love the Viablue jacks!


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Oh it's much more than a white paper container...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Open the white envelope!




Very nice!

Can you PM me the price?


----------



## Leo888

Looking great Lifted, congrats. 

Remember to post your impression and if possible a comparison to you pure copper cable.

Enjoy.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Gotta love the Viablue jacks!


 
   
  This is my first one, and yes they are very beautiful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Can you PM me the price?


 
   
  PM'ed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Looking great Lifted, congrats.
> 
> Remember to post your impression and if possible a comparison to you pure copper cable.
> 
> Enjoy.


 
   
  Thanks mate, still haven't plugged it in..
   
  Just looking at the amazing craftsmanship and materials.


----------



## Kamakahah

Let me qualify this comment by first saying that I'm a believer in cables changing sound. 

I truly don't see the benefit of adding gold to a pure silver wire. All that does is add an impurity to the solid element. I would see that as degredating the benefit of pure silvers increased conductivity. 

That being said, I do think that change in composition can affect the sound, but for the better would be entirely subjective to the user. 

The higher price is nothing more than the cost of materials and isn't at all a reflection of known superior sonic benefits. 

But, if the cost isn't an issue and you want to see if you like the change, I say go for it.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Let me qualify this comment by first saying that I'm a believer in cables changing sound.
> 
> I truly don't see the benefit of adding gold to a pure silver wire. All that does is add an impurity to the solid element. I would see that as degredating the benefit of pure silvers increased conductivity.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Women want gold in their jewellery, men want gold in their cables.
   
  Simple really.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

It's connected! 



Omg the sound is so much more detailed and transparent! xD

*@H20* Do you want a nice sexy Viablue pic to add to post 1?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Great! 

Sure, I'll add it In the morning as I'm I'n my phone, 1:20am here In Australia.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

h20fidelity said:


> Great!
> 
> Sure, I'll add it In the morning as I'm I'n my phone, 1:20am here In Australia.




Awesome! 

I'll take a better one a bit later for you. 

Have a good night mate, sleep well.


----------



## yblad

My BH just came! But I have a problem, when I use the device with everything switched off (low gain, LF off, CF off) I get horrible static distortion. Only out of output 1. If i up the gain switch, or turn anything on or switch output it isn't there. Any ideas? It appeares to be almost entire in the right channel


----------



## Gintaras

ybald, perhaps you using smartphone as DAP? i did not experience this on my BH so cannot tell where this comes from but some people who use smartphones reported this problem.
   
  did you try out2 and same problem?


----------



## yblad

No I am using a LO socket from a colorfly ck4+. It's only there on socket one, and only when everything is in the off position in low gain.


----------



## yblad

It's very strange, only effecting certian frequencies. The track I'm testing is crystal clear until a certain part kicks in. High gain mode is absolutely fine, which is odd I'd expect the opposite.


----------



## Gintaras

ybald, that's weird, you might like to inquire with H20Fidelity since he has C4+ and BH.
   
  btw, do you have another cable to try? i once had similar issue with another amp and the cable was the main culprit.


----------



## yblad

Tried three cables. Also changed source to the fiio e17, still there. So this has to be an amp problem :/

 Is it normal for out2 to be quieter than out1?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Is it normal for out2 to be quieter than out1?


 
   
  Yes that's normal.
   
  It's a different circuit.


----------



## yblad

Ok this gets wierder. I dug out a set of IEMs i got with something and tested them. They don't suffer from it at all (or at the least a hell of a lot less). Some wierd resonance effect? The fact that changing any of the settings, or the output, fixes it makes me think that. Especially as it's only effecting one set of headphones and only on a specific lot of settings on a specific output.
   
  Wierd as hell. Any ideas?


----------



## Gintaras

if all other IEMs you have are fine sounding then must be a problem of particular single IEM.


----------



## yblad

That's what I'm saying, That it must be some strange resonance effect where the indivdual set up the circuitry in the headphones and the amp on those settings is causing distortion. Very odd. It appears to be absolutely fine on high gain so I'll just leave it there. Now that i've determined the amp is fine on those settings with different phones I know I don't need to RMA the amp which is the important thing. Still think it's very strange. Never had any problems with these phones before across a great many sources. Ah well, one of life's mysteries.


----------



## Gintaras

congrats mate, at least you are sure now your amp is Ok.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> congrats mate, at least you are sure now your amp is Ok.


 

 More than ok, with that wierd problem not present the sound quality is stunning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Must thank H20 for recommending it with the ck4+. Can't do heavy testing for a few days but I have a nearly four hour train journey on Saturday. Me the amp and source alone for 4 hours, should be able to report back after that.


----------



## Gintaras

ybald, BH does not require extensive burn in, put some 30-50 hours and BH will be Ok to go along


----------



## TekeRugburn

Mine hasn't come in yet. Approximately how long did you guys have to wait?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> Mine hasn't come in yet. Approximately how long did you guys have to wait?




About a week for mine I reckon.


----------



## TekeRugburn

lifted andreas said:


> About a week for mine I reckon.




You in Europe or USA?


----------



## yblad

gintaras said:


> ybald, BH does not require extensive burn in, put some 30-50 hours and BH will be Ok to go along




Already enjoying it pre burn 

And mine took about two weeks.


----------



## Leo888

Mine also took about 2 weeks.

Anyway, what have you guys noticed after burn in and how many hours before it starts to open up.


----------



## mpawluk91

leo888 said:


> Mine also took about 2 weeks.
> 
> Anyway, what have you guys noticed after burn in and how many hours before it starts to open up.


Dude I thought mine was done burining in at 50 hours but it just keeps getting better honestly, I have other amps to compare so its not my ears deceiving me

Probably got around 200 hours on it now


----------



## Leo888

mpawluk91 said:


> Dude I thought mine was done burining in at 50 hours but it just keeps getting better honestly, I have other amps to compare so its not my ears deceiving me
> 
> Probably got around 200 hours on it now




Thanks for the input mpawluk91. 

Sounds like I'll be having a enjoyable journey ahead with the BH. Right now the Mids still sounds a tiny little edgy but hope it'll smooth out along the way. 

Cheers.


----------



## mpawluk91

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the input mpawluk91.
> 
> Sounds like I'll be having a enjoyable journey ahead with the BH. Right now the Mids still sounds a tiny little edgy but hope it'll smooth out along the way.
> 
> Cheers.


that will fix itself but that also could be a synergy issue, btw the highs will soften as well


----------



## Leo888

Ok mpawluk91, thanks for the feedback.

I've actually pair the BH to the Rocco BA with a copper cable and prefer how the mids/highs sounds to me compared to the Clip Zip. The Zip is also a good match but seems to have a slighty more peaky vocals compared to the BA. 

Will listen to them for a few more days and will post back again with the result.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> You in Europe or USA?




United Kingdom.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> United Kingdom.


 

 Took mine two weeks to the UK.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Took mine two weeks to the UK.


 
   
  Did you ask for EMS shipping?
   
  With mine EMS was included in the price of the BH because pollychen was on holiday. Chinese new year I think.
   
  Once it was over he sent mine using EMS. Still I ordered it like 2 weeks before he managed to ship it lol


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> I updated my post above.
> 
> The issue with the volume wasn't because of the BH.  It was due to my source.  Something I should thought of but I didn't.  My dumb mistake.
> 
> Apparently my old iPad1 can output sound much louder than my S3.  So if you own a iPhone5 then you may be in for a good surprise =).


 
   
  I know this is a couple of months old but I wanted to chip in. I own the S3 too. The volume of the phone unmodified is awful, it's been designed to be "war on loudness" compliant with the lowest impedance high sensitivity IEMs. The best (read only) way to get around it is to flash a custom kernel which gives you hardware control. I use Perseus kernel which gives you control of many shiny features which enhance the sound quality (switching to isolated clock source, if you like EQ there's a hardware level EQ with saturation prevention), along with a great many improvements to how the hardware is handled (it uses a heavily modified version of boeffla engine). Most importantly for you it allows you to access and modify the headphone volume output and to put it right up to the maximum the hardware can produce. Near enough doubles the volume. It's also an amazing kernel in general, so you won't be making any sacrifices for your sound quality. Quite the opposite in fact.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Did you ask for EMS shipping?
> 
> With mine EMS was included in the price of the BH because pollychen was on holiday. Chinese new year I think.
> 
> Once it was over he sent mine using EMS. Still I ordered it like 2 weeks before he managed to ship it lol


 

 Was just bog standard shipping for me. Over-land singapore post. That's a bit rubbish, I ran into the Chinese holiday issue with my ck4+. I had to wait a week for that to be despatched.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Mines just ebay epacket.... Whatever that is


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Was just bog standard shipping for me. Over-land singapore post. That's a bit rubbish, I ran into the Chinese holiday issue with my ck4+. I had to wait a week for that to be despatched.


 
   
  Not too bad if you want the cheapest shipping though.
   
  I'm pissed of with HM customs at the moment, been ordered to pay £21.50 on import of some red FXT90s even though the package was marked as a Gift and I lowered the value below £30. Ridiculous!!!


----------



## Leo888

Wow, this cost more than half of what you paid for the Iem itself.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Not too bad if you want the cheapest shipping though.
> 
> I'm pissed of with HM customs at the moment, been ordered to pay £21.50 on import of some red FXT90s even though the package was marked as a Gift and I lowered the value below £30. Ridiculous!!!


 
  Nah, it's the risk we in Europe take when ordering stuff outside of EU and they are just doing their job. You should blame your luck. Like the drug dealer who got his 10 pounds of drugs seized even though they were labeled as potatos LOL But yeah, they do like to add additional charges aside from the VAT, which is the ridiculous think as usually the final taxes we pay come down to circa 40-50% instead of just the VAT. LIke with my BH, which ended costing me 150-160 bucks


----------



## Lifted Andreas

leo888 said:


> Wow, this cost more than half of what you paid for the Iem itself.




Yep, it would have been cheaper to order them brand new from my eBay mate. Taking into account that I wouldn't have got taxed if I bought it from him. 

You never know for sure though. 




kova4a said:


> Nah, it's the risk we in Europe take when ordering stuff outside of EU and they are just doing their job. You should blame your luck. Like the drug dealer who got his 10 pounds of drugs seized even though they were labeled as potatos LOL But yeah, they do like to add additional charges aside from the VAT, which is the ridiculous think as usually the final taxes we pay come down to circa 40-50% instead of just the VAT. LIke with my BH, which ended costing me 150-160 bucks




Yeah I know they are just doing their jobs, but it's still a pisstake. 

Then again, always first time for everything I guess.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> You never know for sure though.
> Yeah I know they are just doing their jobs, but it's still a pisstake.
> 
> Then again, always first time for everything I guess.


 
  I remember when I got my BH taxed that you were wondering whether I'm in EU. Stuff like this happens no matter in which Eu country you live but you can be lucky and have to deal with it later rather than sooner like in your case. Anyway, you can bet this won't be the last time it happens to you but luckily the customs aren't particularly thorough with their checks, so it's happened to me only 2 times for the past 2 years. The problem is that once it happens you start worrying about every package that's on the expensive side and not only the wait for your package drives you crazy but the thought they'll seize it and make you pay 40% more LOL


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I remember when I got my BH taxed that you were wondering whether I'm in EU. Stuff like this happens no matter in which Eu country you live but you can be lucky and have to deal with it later rather than sooner like in your case. Anyway, you can bet this won't be the last time it happens to you but luckily the customs aren't particularly thorough with their checks, so it's happened to me only 2 times for the past 2 years. The problem is that once it happens you start worrying about every package that's on the expensive side and not only the wait for your package drives you crazy but the thought they'll seize it and make you pay 40% more LOL


 
  This customs issue, does it happen with items less than the price of $50? or is it all round?

 (Not related to topic, just me being curious)


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> This customs issue, does it happen with items less than the price of $50? or is it all round?
> 
> (Not related to topic, just me being curious)


 
  Yeah, it does. I got my brainwavz R1 held at the customs - paid $15 bucks to release a $35 iem


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> Yeah, it does. I got my brainwavz R1 held at the customs - paid $15 bucks to release a $35 iem




Ah, that kinda sucks..

Is there any way to get audio gear into Europe without customs?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> I remember when I got my BH taxed that you were wondering whether I'm in EU. Stuff like this happens no matter in which Eu country you live but you can be lucky and have to deal with it later rather than sooner like in your case. Anyway, you can bet this won't be the last time it happens to you but luckily the customs aren't particularly thorough with their checks, so it's happened to me only 2 times for the past 2 years. The problem is that once it happens you start worrying about every package that's on the expensive side and not only the wait for your package drives you crazy but the thought they'll seize it and make you pay 40% more LOL


 
   
  Yeah I remember that mate, I was pretty shocked in all honesty.
   
  Now I have to bite the dust and pay almost half what the FXT90s cost me.
   
  I guess its alright though since I should make my money back when I sell them.
   
   
  Quote: 





kova4a said:


> Yeah, it does. I got my brainwavz R1 held at the customs - paid $15 bucks to release a $35 iem


 
   
  That's pretty crap as well.
   
  Luckily I didin't get charged on my R1s.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Yeah I remember that mate, I was pretty shocked in all honesty.
> 
> Now I have to bite the dust and pay almost half what the FXT90s cost me.
> 
> ...




So in short, this Europe customs system is really just hit and miss? How do you guys get black box amps in...they look like explosive devices Lol


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ah, that kinda sucks..
> 
> Is there any way to get audio gear into Europe without customs?


 
  Well, as I said the customs aren't exactly holding every single package and checking it out. Most of the time the packages get released right away and sent to the post office but there's the occasional package that can get held but it happens rarely. 
  Usually when I want something more expensive I get a friend who lives abroad to buy it for me and bring it with him when he comes back to visit his family for the holidays. For instance, I'll have a friend get me the PS4 from USA and bring it to me - no way I'm paying $150 more just because this is Europe


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> Well, as I said the customs aren't exactly holding every single package and checking it out. Most of the time the packages get released right away and sent to the post office but there's the occasional package that can get held but it happens rarely.
> Usually when I want something more expensive I get a friend who lives abroad to buy it for me and bring it with him when he comes back to visit his family for the holidays. For instance, I'll have a friend get me the PS4 from USA and bring it to me - no way I'm paying $150 more just because this is Europe




That's not too bad then, I suppose. From what I've read on these threads, I thought it was a regular thing to happen over there, haha. 

The PS4 is pretty cheap. Cheaper than I had thought actually.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So in short, this Europe customs system is really just hit and miss? How do you guys get black box amps in...they look like explosive devices Lol


 
   
  Pretty much yeah, since they can't pick every single package that comes through there.
   
  So I guess like kova4a said its a lot of luck, if they pick yours its not their fault really.
   
  Just have to bite the bullet and deal with the consequences.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Pretty much yeah, since they can't pick every single package that comes through there.
> 
> So I guess like kova4a said its a lot of luck, if they pick yours its not their fault really.
> 
> Just have to bite the bullet and deal with the consequences.




I am well and truly appreciative that I am located in Australia. 

I probably would've quit the audio life if custom fees hit that hard, haha.

Good on you guys for coping with those unnecessary problems.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> That's not too bad then, I suppose. From what I've read on these threads, I thought it was a regular thing to happen over there, haha.
> 
> The PS4 is pretty cheap. Cheaper than I had thought actually.


 
  Nah, it's not that bad but it takes just one time for people to blow it out of proportions because they had to waste their time and more money.
  It's still not a nice feeling to have to worry every single time whether that's the time you'll have your package held, especially if the package is more expensive and you had a certain amount of money to spend for that item. Imagine you have only 300 bucks to spend and you spend it on an iem and it was held at the customs. Now, you'll have to pay 100 bucks that you don't have to get it released, which will affect your other monthly expenses or things you planned to buy.


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> Nah, it's not that bad but it takes just one time for people to blow it out of proportions because they had to waste their time and more money.
> It's still not a nice feeling to have to worry every single time whether that's the time you'll have your package held, especially if the package is more expensive and you had a certain amount of money to spend for that item. Imagine you have only 300 bucks to spend and you spend it on an iem and it was held at the customs. Now, you'll have to pay 100 bucks that you don't have to get it released, which will affect your other monthly expenses or things you planned to buy.




Yeah, I understand. It would certainly not be very pleasant to say the least. I only ask these questions as I sold my TF-10's this morning to some fellow in England, and he was worried about the custom fees, so instead of putting a few hundred on the price, I put $30 to cause him less pain. Not sure if it will work.


----------



## kova4a

It might work but if it doesn't they can request a paypal print of the purchase and he'll be screw*d - almost literally.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Yeah, I understand. It would certainly not be very pleasant to say the least. I only ask these questions as I sold my TF-10's this morning to some fellow in England, and he was worried about the custom fees, *so instead of putting a few hundred on the price, I put $30 to cause him less pain. Not sure if it will work.*


 
   
  Again, that will largely depend on his luck and what kind of day the people at HM customs are having when the package arrives.


----------



## quartertone

It's always a bit comical when you order from somewhere else to get it cheaper, then the fees completely negate that - I got my Hifiman RE-400 yesterday. I could order it here in Germany for €105 shipped, but I ordered it from Head Direct (China) for €85 shipped, then had to pay €20 fees haha. Still, at least it was express and didn't get held.


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> It might work but if it doesn't they can request a paypal print of the purchase and he'll be screw*d - almost literally.




Its that bad, aye? 

Haha, what would have happened if I sent as gift with no price tag?

Btw, I ticked it as gift on declaration form.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Its that bad, aye?
> 
> Haha, what would have happened if I sent as gift with no price tag?
> 
> Btw, I ticked it as gift on declaration form.


 
  Actually, I think in the post office they'll make you state the value if you haven't before they take the package no matter if it's just a gift or not. But yeah, stuff that is priced cheap and labeled as a gift is the one that 90% of the time is not held.


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> Actually, I think in the post office they'll make you state the value if you haven't before they take the package no matter if it's just a gift or not. But yeah, stuff that is priced cheap and labeled as a gift is the one that 90% of the time is not held.




Usually I post stuff as gift with no pricing, whatsoever, but this time, I had a strict post office lady who made me input a price, so I just threw down a cheap price.

So you're saying this package shouldn't encounter much trouble?


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Usually I post stuff as gift with no pricing, whatsoever, but this time, I had a strict post office lady who made me input a price, so I just threw down a cheap price.
> 
> So you're saying this package shouldn't encounter much trouble?


 
  I'm just saying that those kind of packages usually don't encounter trouble but as previously stated you never know who will be working at the customs at that time and how thorough he will check it.


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> I'm just saying that those kind of packages usually don't encounter trouble but as previously stated you never know who will be working at the customs at that time and how thorough he will check it.




Yes, good point.

 I'll just hope the package gets through, safe and sound, as I am aware custom fees may be an absolute annoyance, and I wouldn't want my buyer to have to pay anymore than he did.


----------



## rodweb

Here in Brazil we have to pay _more _than 70% of taxes if an imported item costs more than $50 (including shipping).


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Usually I post stuff as gift with no pricing, whatsoever, but this time, I had a strict post office lady who made me input a price, so I just threw down a cheap price.
> 
> So you're saying this package shouldn't encounter much trouble?


 
   
  According to HM customs any package above the value of £15 is liable to get taxed. So putting $30 still makes it a possibility that they guy might get stung by the taxman.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> According to HM customs any package above the value of £15 is liable to get taxed. So putting $30 still makes it a possibility that they guy might get stung by the taxman.




Oh dear, hopefully its less than 15 bucks..wouldn't want him paying near a hundred or something if I had confessed the real price.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Oh dear, hopefully its less than 15 bucks..wouldn't want him paying near a hundred or something if I had confessed the real price.


 
   
  Well, if they do suspect something is fishy they can open the package and find out the real value of the item.
   
  Then he'd be really screwed.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Well, if they do suspect something is fishy they can open the package and find out the real value of the item.
> 
> Then he'd be really screwed.




Ugh..doesn't sound too good anymore, haha..

I hope they'll just let a pair of plastic earphones pass as a $30 item lol


----------



## quartertone

Quote: 





kova4a said:


> It might work but if it doesn't they can request a paypal print of the purchase and he'll be screw*d - almost literally.


 
  I managed to trick my customs office when I got the H-200 recently. T-Peos kindly put down a value of $40, but as it got held at customs and I had to bring along my PayPal receipt, that wasn't going to be much help. So I just copied the PayPal history screen into a Word file and changed all mentions of $200 to $40. Worked a treat! The guy even remarked that for once the sender hadn't given a lower price, lolol.


----------



## SkyBleu

quartertone said:


> I managed to trick my customs office when I got the H-200 recently. T-Peos kindly put down a value of $40, but as it got held at customs and I had to bring along my PayPal receipt, that wasn't going to be much help. So I just copied the PayPal history screen into a Word file and changed all mentions of $200 to $40. Worked a treat! The guy even remarked that for once the sender hadn't given a lower price, lolol.




Very nice!

Cheating the system, sounds like it did the job right.

I should let my buyer know that technique, just in case.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ugh..doesn't sound too good anymore, haha..
> 
> I hope they'll just let a pair of plastic earphones pass as a $30 item lol


 
   
  Yeah lets hope they do.
   
   
  Quote: 





quartertone said:


> I managed to trick my customs office when I got the H-200 recently. T-Peos kindly put down a value of $40, but as it got held at customs and I had to bring along my PayPal receipt, that wasn't going to be much help. So I just copied the PayPal history screen into a Word file and changed all mentions of $200 to $40. Worked a treat! The guy even remarked that for once the sender hadn't given a lower price, lolol.


 
   
  Haha!
   
  That's pretty good, I should remember that.


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Cheating the system, sounds like it did the job right.
> 
> I should let my buyer know that technique, just in case.


 
  Yeah, that's possible but I as a lawyer never recommend it. They can also open the package themselves and check its price, which means you'll have to pay even more if you bought the item at a sale or used. They can still be suspicious and request a bank statement and this means you can be charged for customs fraud, which I'm not exactly sure how much is in UK but the general range is within 100 to 200% of the actual price of the package.


----------



## SkyBleu

kova4a said:


> Yeah, that's possible but I as a lawyer never recommend it. They can also open the package themselves and check its price, which means you'll have to pay even more if you bought the item at a sale or used.
> They can still be suspicious and request a bank statement and this means you can be charged for customs fraud, which I'm not exactly sure how much is in UK but the general range is within 100 to 200% of the actual price of the package.




Ah, I see. I, myself, would prefer to play by the rules, but sometimes, things can be rather unreasonable..

Customs fraud sounds pretty full on, but I'm pretty sure that shouldnt happen with something like a pair of earphones, as this stuff occurs on a daily basis, if not hourly. I don't know..but I doubt it'll get that much out of hand.

Thanks for the advice and support all!


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Ah, I see. I, myself, would prefer to play by the rules, but sometimes, things can be rather unreasonable..
> 
> Customs fraud sounds pretty full on, but I'm pretty sure that shouldnt happen with something like a pair of earphones, as this stuff occurs on a daily basis, if not hourly. I don't know..but I doubt it'll get that much out of hand.
> 
> Thanks for the advice and support all!


 
  Well, people get charged for customs fraud all the time. It may sound heavy and extreme to you but it's an administrative offence not a criminal offence, so it's not like you'll get a criminal record or anything as it does not meet the requirement to be qualified as contraband but your wallet will get considerably lighter


----------



## yblad

I've got to say the BH plus the ck4+ is just stunning. Listening to an album I've listened to well over 100 times and I'm hearing new instruments and background vocals for the first time. The ck4+ did that a good degree on its own, but when coupled with such a capable amp which gives such detail and clarity it's a whole new game. Very impressed with the BH already, and I'm only 10hours in


----------



## TekeRugburn

yblad said:


> I've got to say the BH plus the ck4+ is just stunning. Listening to an album I've listened to well over 100 times and I'm hearing new instruments and background vocals for the first time. The ck4+ did that a good degree on its own, but when coupled with such a capable amp which gives such detail and clarity it's a whole new game. Very impressed with the BH already, and I'm only 10hours in




The ck4 with any good amp is amazing! It was just superb with the pico slim.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





yblad said:


> I've got to say the BH plus the ck4+ is just stunning. Listening to an album I've listened to well over 100 times and I'm hearing new instruments and background vocals for the first time. The ck4+ did that a good degree on its own, but when coupled with such a capable amp which gives such detail and clarity it's a whole new game. Very impressed with the BH already, and I'm only 10hours in


 
   
  It will only get better and better mate.
   
  You know when I got my BH, it lived for over a 100 hours before I had to recharge it again.

 That's immense!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

*@H20* Here is a sexy pic for you as promised. 



My BH was turned on this time.


----------



## Gintaras

Europe feels proud suffocating in tax trap and prnting debt to pay for lazy useless dudes while overtaxing true earners, i love Swiss tax model and hate French German socialism oppressing own people whose only fault is that they can earn money.


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> Europe feels proud suffocating in tax trap and prnting debt to pay for lazy useless dudes while overtaxing true earners, i love Swiss tax model and hate French German socialism oppressing own people whose only fault is that they can earn money.


 

 Coming soon to the US of A..................


----------



## marko93101

Hey Lifted, what IEMs are those? Also does that LOD come with a low profile ipod connector?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

marko93101 said:


> Hey Lifted, what IEMs are those? Also does that LOD come with a low profile ipod connector?




They are Zero Audio Carbo Tenore mate, thread is here:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/665111/zero-audio-zh-dx200-carbo-tenore-zh-dx210-carbo-basso-carbon-aluminium-iem-information-appreciation-and-impressions-thread/

Oh and no the LOD just comes with a standard size dock connector. Either black or white, the guy doesn't stock low profile ones. In fact I've never seen one.


----------



## marko93101

Cheers! Neither have I, bar the fiio ones! 


Amp is going well with the 25s feel the sf switch makes the treble to sparkly in a bad way for me!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

marko93101 said:


> Cheers! Neither have I, bar the fiio ones!
> 
> 
> Amp is going well with the 25s feel the sf switch makes the treble to sparkly in a bad way for me!




No worries. 

What do you mean by 25s?

Also, if you want contact details of my LOD guy look at the previous pages.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Lifted Andreas, that photo will do the album proud. Good shot! 

How are you enjoying your new LOD?


----------



## marko93101

Sorry, Sennheiser HD25s,on loan from a friend who got 650s


----------



## yblad

H20, you can count in hd438 in the synergy section. Not a shock since the hd439 is already in there and they are near identical in sound signature. Slightly less bass on the hd438 I think I remember, but the LF could deal with that if you wanted. Although that would just be for bass mad people. The hd438 has a frequency response peak at 120Hz, which is the same frequency which is the centre for the boost of the LF switch (assuming the box+ LF switch is at the same place), so it would be madness in my eyes to boost it more!


----------



## H20Fidelity

yblad said:


> H20, you can count in hd438 in the synergy section. Not a shock since the hd439 is already in there and they are near identical in sound signature. Slightly less bass on the hd438 I think I remember, but the LF could deal with that if you wanted. Although that would just be for bass mad people. The hd438 has a frequency response peak at 120Hz, which is the same frequency which is the centre for the boost of the LF switch (assuming the box+ LF switch is at the same place), so it would be madness in my eyes to boost it more!




I sure can, I heard about the problem you're encountering on low gain, have you come to a solution, I gather this is happening with only one of your headphones? 

How are you enjoying the CK4 amped compared to the headphone out? It's nice to have someone with the same rig as myself. My CK4 currently has no battery, we're trying to get a new one sent over atm after an accident occurring with the first upgrade battery.

How are you liking the changes?


----------



## yblad

h20fidelity said:


> I sure can, I heard about the problem you're encountering on low gain, have you come to a solution, I gather this is happening with only one of your headphones?
> 
> How are you enjoying the CK4 amped compared to the headphone out? It's nice to have someone with the same rig as myself. My CK4 currently has no battery, we're trying to get a new one sent over atm after an accident occurring with the first upgrade battery.
> 
> How are you liking the changes?




My solution for now is just to keep it on high gain. Perfectly clean crisp and noise free so why not. Battery life isn't an issue being paired with two devices with next to non so no real downside. Yes, with my 438s actually, but I'm 90% certain it's a cable issue which only effects mine. It only happens when the ground pin is connected and the cable is on its death bed so I suspect the ground is losing isolation or something.I'm loving it completely. Just had one of the most earth shattering listening sessions I've had in a while. You know when track source amp and phones just all line up perfectly. Considering it's a portable pairing it's mightily impressive. All credit goes to you for this discovery.


----------



## yblad

Does anyone have experience using the bh with hd650's? I'm planning for my future replacement. Desperately fighting the urge to go for it now but can't really afford it just yet. May see if I can squeeze birthday and Christmas combined present from all my family.


----------



## leadbythemelody

My Pioneer HDJ-1500's sounds so much better paired with the BH2's, it's not even funny how much it improves the headphones. Almost to the point of sounding like a different pair of headphones haha. I listened to the acoustic guitar in certain songs (Staind- So Far Away (intro), etc.) with my Pioneer's with and without the BH2's and then compared the sounds. The most surprising thing that the BH2's did for the HDJ-1500's was allow one to hear the timbre of the acoustic guitar MUCH better. The headphones' unamped and connected to an iphone sounds so recessed in the mids/highs that the timbre of the instruments sucks. Other than that, the bass was much cleaner and powerful when amped w/ BH2's and the highs were slightly improved. The soundstage improved slightly as well.
   
  So... HDJ-1500's + C&C BH2 = Crazy Synergy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

leadbythemelody said:


> My Pioneer HDJ-1500's sounds so much better paired with the BH2's, it's not even funny how much it improves the headphones. Almost to the point of sounding like a different pair of headphones haha. I listened to the acoustic guitar in certain songs (Staind- So Far Away (intro), etc.) with my Pioneer's with and without the BH2's and then compared the sounds. The most surprising thing that the BH2's did for the HDJ-1500's was allow one to hear the timbre of the acoustic guitar MUCH better. The headphones' unamped and connected to an iphone sounds so recessed in the mids/highs that the timbre of the instruments sucks. Other than that, the bass was much cleaner and powerful when amped w/ BH2's and the highs were slightly improved. The soundstage improved slightly as well.
> 
> So... HDJ-1500's + C&C BH2 = Crazy Synergy!




Glad you like the C&C BH, now just kick back and enjoy the ride.....

I have added your impression to the first post, your crazy synergy recommendation has also been added. Also guys, (well newer BH owners) if you want to take pics of your C&C BH rigs there's plenty of room left for more in the photo album first page 2nd post. Just take a pic of your rig, post in the thread and it will be added.


----------



## Leo888

Hi H2





h20fidelity said:


> Glad you like the C&C BH, now just kick back and enjoy the ride.....
> 
> I have added your impression to the first post, your crazy synergy recommendation has also been added. Also guys, (well newer BH owners) if you want to take pics of your C&C BH rigs there's plenty of room left for more in the photo album first page 2nd post. Just take a pic of your rig, post in the thread and it will be added.




Hi H20, I've posted a pic in post 2405. Was taken with the phone and posted thru the phone and it seems to be a little small.

Hope you can add it to the gallery. Thanks.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Lifted Andreas, that photo will do the album proud. Good shot!
> 
> How are you enjoying your new LOD?


 
   
  Thanks mate, took me a while to get that pic right.
   
  The LOD is amazing, such clarity, detail and openness in the sound now.
   
  Way more than I was getting with the Copper LOD. Sound was thick and congested lol
   
   
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Sorry, Sennheiser HD25s,on loan from a friend who got 650s


 
   
  Ah right.
   
  I always wanted to hear the 25s, they seem to be a proper hit in the DJ world.
   
   
  Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Hi H2
> Hi H20, I've posted a pic in post *2405*. Was taken with the phone and posted thru the phone and it seems to be a little small.
> 
> Hope you can add it to the gallery. Thanks.


 
   
  Those gold FXT90s look good!


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi H2
> Hi H20, I've posted a pic in post 2405. Was taken with the phone and posted thru the phone and it seems to be a little small.
> 
> Hope you can add it to the gallery. Thanks.




Done!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Btw guys: Look what I currently have in my possession, I forgot all about it until now.

What do you say we put this Shozy PX-M1 up against C&C BH in a shoot out? Do you think C&C BH has what it takes?


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> Done!




Thanks H20, that will be my first pic that gets included in a thread.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Btw guys, just like I predicted. 



I'm gonna have my red FXT90s tomorrow, will take another pic with them next to the BH.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Btw guys, just like I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have my red FXT90s tomorrow, will take another pic with them next to the BH.


 
  Ah, that must suck..
   
  Good to see you can still remain positive!


----------



## ozkan

Here is my portable rig pictures )


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> Ah, that must suck..
> 
> Good to see you can still remain positive!




Well it does, however I still paid less than what they would cost me brand new. 



Now I'm getting excited!


----------



## H20Fidelity

ozkan said:


> Here is my portable rig pictures )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!




Done, nice pics!


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Well it does, however I still paid less than what they would cost me brand new.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm getting excited!


 
  Haha, it seems like customs fees are a regular over there!


----------



## ozkan

My another portable rig: Sony PCM M10 + C&C BH2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Mind blowing


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Another one for epic self promotion! xD



Oh just look what happened to be playing on my iPod!!


----------



## marko93101

Hey Lifted, was tenso easy to set up?


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Hey Lifted, was tenso easy to set up?


 
   
  Yeah pretty simple mate.
   
  Just register an account, then you will have to scan and email them a proof of ID and Address. Takes about a day for them to verify and voila you're all good to go.


----------



## marko93101

Scan ID and address? That seems odd! 

Only asking because I fancy some new sounds for my BH


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Scan ID and address? That seems odd!
> 
> Only asking because I fancy some new sounds for my BH


 
   
  Yes they only started doing that recently.
   
  They need it in order to confirm that you are really you and not someone else living at your address.


----------



## marko93101

Just checked, already have a tenso account haha, setting it up with Amazon.jp was the problem! I'll figure it out eventually!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Just checked, already have a tenso account haha, setting it up with Amazon.jp was the problem! I'll figure it out eventually!


 
   
  All details are on your Tenso MyPage and here:
  http://www.tenso.com/en/guide/buy/index.html 
   
  Also, check this post out:
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/586909/the-discovery-thread-new-philips-fidelio-s2-shockingly-amazing-pg-724-zero-audio-carbo-basso-pg-601/10875#post_9531614


----------



## yblad

Loving the shameless self promotion Andreas. I didn't even notice until you said. No one had any experience with hd650 and the BH? (Or other 150ohm or higher phones, so I know if it really drives them enough).


----------



## ozkan

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Loving the shameless self promotion Andreas. I didn't even notice until you said. No one had any experience with hd650 and the BH? (Or other 150ohm or higher phones, so I know if it really drives them enough


 
  yblad, I also had a chance to test it with Hd 650 and BH2 drives it just fine.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

yblad said:


> Loving the shameless self promotion Andreas. I didn't even notice until you said. No one had any experience with hd650 and the BH? (Or other 150ohm or higher phones, so I know if it really drives them enough).




Haha, had to be done!  

Oh and yeah this little amp can pretty much drive anything up to 300ohm. I think.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





lifted andreas said:


> Haha, had to be done!


 
   
  Ha! Perfect!


----------



## marko93101

Did someone say the Senn HD439s have good syn with the C&C? Or would I be better off going with the S500s?


 Local store has a sale on them, still expensive by your standards but not bad by mine! 
   
   
  EDIT: Nevermind, just went with the S500s. Even if I get hit with import tax, it'll be cheaper than the 439s. Now.. the wait begins D:


----------



## mikaveli06

Ordered my bh2 today also.  Already have cks1000 (doesnt need amp but who cares) and my eph-100 should arrive around same time.  Keepin eye on trader thread for  carbo basso and philipps fidelio s2.  Found my clip+ and rockboxed it, and have been playin with a ck4 i picked up cheep due to small screen defect.  Sellin my cowon j3, and hopefully save up for another pair of sm64 and eventually asg2 (pretty sure this will be my dream iem)


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





ozkan said:


> yblad, I also had a chance to test it with Hd 650 and BH2 drives it just fine.


 
   
  Quote: 





> Originally posted by *Lifted Andreas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, had to be done!
> ...


 
   Excellent, thanks guys. I know the box+ handles it fine so i thought this would.


mikaveli06 said:


> Ordered my bh2 today also.  Already have cks1000 (doesnt need amp but who cares) and my eph-100 should arrive around same time.  Keepin eye on trader thread for  carbo basso and philipps fidelio s2.  Found my clip+ and rockboxed it, and have been playin with a ck4 i picked up cheep due to small screen defect.  Sellin my cowon j3, and hopefully save up for another pair of sm64 and eventually asg2 (pretty sure this will be my dream iem)


 
   
  The ck4 will give you a great time with this. I think my girlfriend has the clip+ (i can`t quite remember which she has), if so I may give it a test when I visit her this weekend.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





mikaveli06 said:


> Ordered my bh2 today also.  Already have cks1000 (doesnt need amp but who cares) and my eph-100 should arrive around same time.  Keepin eye on trader thread for  carbo basso and philipps fidelio s2.  Found my clip+ and rockboxed it, and have been playin with a ck4 i picked up cheep due to small screen defect.  Sellin my cowon j3, and hopefully save up for another pair of sm64 and eventually asg2 (pretty sure this will be my dream iem)


 
   
  The cks1000 sounds great with the rockboxed clip zip + BH. And if you get the Bassos, so do they!
   
  And I have high hopes that the H-200 will as well


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Guess what has graced my doorstep today guys?


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Guess what has graced my doorstep today guys?




...another customs fee within the package.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> ...another customs fee within the package.


 
   
  Hahah if that happened I'd take a pic of myself giving the middle finger and send them that lol
   
  ---
   
  Jokes aside though... it is infact:
   


Spoiler: WARNING!!%20Don't%20click%20unless%20you%20wanna%20see%20some%20porn!!!



Booom, I meant audio-porn!!!!
   

  How do you like that??

   
  Looking brand new! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Oh, and sounding fantastic already out of BH Output 2 with Hi-Gain and LF switch on.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Hahah if that happened I'd take a pic of myself giving the middle finger and send them that lol
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Haha, very nice, my friend!

Loving the cable work


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Haha, very nice, my friend!
> 
> Loving the cable work


 
   
  Thanks mate!
   
  Yeah this cable just makes me drool everytime I look at it lol
   
  I really wanna go have some lunch just cant stop listening to my latest mix on them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  These sound like they haven't even been burned in at all.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Yeah this cable just makes me drool everytime I look at it lol
> 
> ...




In that case, burning them in is your first priority! 

Lunch can happen whilst they're burning in!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> In that case, burning them in is your first priority!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I've put them down for burn-in but I'm still sitting here listening to that amazing sound right beside me lol


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> Hahah if that happened I'd take a pic of myself giving the middle finger and send them that lol
> 
> ---
> 
> ...




Sweet Lifted and congrats. Sounds like you are digging them. Really like the red colour.

I'm using mine with low gain on output 2 with LF on. The mid bass on high gain is a little too much for my taste but that's just me. 

Hope you enjoy yours. Cheers.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Sweet Lifted and congrats. Sounds like you are digging them. Really like the red colour.
> 
> I'm using mine with low gain on output 2 with LF on. The mid bass on high gain is a little too much for my taste but that's just me.
> 
> Hope you enjoy yours. Cheers.


 
   
  Cheers mate, I'm really loving them so far. Thats pretty impressive considering I've only plugged them in about an hour ago.
   
  You know when I turn the volume up even slightly above the comfortable levels you just get the faintest whiff of what kind of power these IEMs have.
   
  Really amazing stuff.


----------



## SkyBleu

lifted andreas said:


> I've put them down for burn-in but I'm still sitting here listening to that amazing sound right beside me lol




And here you have it, gentlemen. 

A man with "new-item-itis"!


----------



## Leo888

lifted andreas said:


> Cheers mate, I'm really loving them so far. Thats pretty impressive considering I've only plugged them in about an hour ago.
> 
> You know when I turn the volume up even slightly above the comfortable levels you just get the faintest whiff of what kind of power these IEMs have.
> 
> Really amazing stuff.




If it's truly not burned in like you suspect, you are in for a good time when it's done cooking.

Enjoy.


----------



## yblad

skybleu said:


> And here you have it, gentlemen.
> 
> A man with "new-item-itis"!




Uh-oh I think I have it. Must be catching!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

skybleu said:


> And here you have it, gentlemen.
> 
> A man with "new-item-itis"!




I confess. 

I'm infected. 




leo888 said:


> If it's truly not burned in like you suspect, you are in for a good time when it's done cooking.
> 
> Enjoy.




Yeah they really sound congested at the moment. 

Reminds me of what the S500 sounded like new. 




yblad said:


> Uh-oh I think I have it. Must be catching!




The only antidote is to let it take you over completely.


----------



## mpawluk91

yblad said:


> My solution for now is just to keep it on high gain. Perfectly clean crisp and noise free so why not. Battery life isn't an issue being paired with two devices with next to non so no real downside. Yes, with my 438s actually, but I'm 90% certain it's a cable issue which only effects mine. It only happens when the ground pin is connected and the cable is on its death bed so I suspect the ground is losing isolation or something.I'm loving it completely. Just had one of the most earth shattering listening sessions I've had in a while. You know when track source amp and phones just all line up perfectly. Considering it's a portable pairing it's mightily impressive. All credit goes to you for this discovery.


My hd439 headphones absolutely suck when it come to fast pace or real deep bass, but while listening to nirvana live unplugged in New York album with the bh it sounds right at home and pleasent


----------



## yblad

mpawluk91 said:


> My hd439 headphones absolutely suck when it come to fast pace or real deep bass, but while listening to nirvana live unplugged in New York album with the bh it sounds right at home and pleasent




They're very different headphones when it comes to the bass. The 439's were made to push the bass forward but sacrificed the control to do so. The 438 is more subtle, but much better controlled. That was the main reason I chose the 438 over the 439. Outside of the bass though they're broadly the same.


----------



## mpawluk91

yblad said:


> They're very different headphones when it comes to the bass. The 439's were made to push the bass forward but sacrificed the control to do so. The 438 is more subtle, but much better controlled. That was the main reason I chose the 438 over the 439. Outside of the bass though they're broadly the same.


I like the 400 series but honestly I think they're very cheap feeling, NOT worth the 100$ price tag

I got my hd439 for 50$ at best buy on sale


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I like the 400 series but honestly I think they're very cheap feeling, NOT worth the 100$ price tag
> 
> I got my hd439 for 50$ at best buy on sale


 

 The feel of the materials isn't great i'll admit, and over the years I've had to repair the bearings due to materials used. But what you do get is sound quailty which punches well above its price tag. Atleast with 438's anyway, can't comment on the others.


----------



## mpawluk91

yblad said:


> The feel of the materials isn't great i'll admit, and over the years I've had to repair the bearings due to materials used. But what you do get is sound quailty which punches well above its price tag. Atleast with 438's anyway, can't comment on the others.


they sound very theatrical and also very comfortable, Pink Floyd is great on the hd439


----------



## SkyBleu

mpawluk91 said:


> they sound very theatrical and also very comfortable, Pink Floyd is great on the hd439




Does it have "Crazy Synergy" with the BH, the HD439's? 

*EDIT*: I just got my new hybrid interconnect for the BH they said the longer, the better the interconnect.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kidding its my headphone cable for my V-Moda's haha


----------



## mpawluk91

skybleu said:


> Does it have "Crazy Synergy" with the BH, the HD439's?
> 
> *EDIT*: I just got my new hybrid interconnect for the BH they said the longer, the better the interconnect.
> 
> ...


Yes it does, the bh fixes them


----------



## TekeRugburn

Well it finally came in, no impressions will let it settle in first. I'm kind of upset that the BH2 didn't come with the rubber straps.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Get some low profile dual lock mate, rubber bands are gonna be history soon.


----------



## mpawluk91

lifted andreas said:


> Get some low profile dual lock mate, rubber bands are gonna be history soon.


That's the way to do it man


----------



## TekeRugburn

I don't like the dual lock stuff. I still prefer bands


----------



## Barra

Bummer TekeRugburn, I just received my BH2 last week and it did come with two rubber bands, a nice carry bag, and a cheapie interconnect. I didn't think too much of them given the carry bag until I received my Colorfly c3 today and see that they fit the need perfectly. I ordered mine thru eBay in what appeared to be a direct purchase from the manufacturer. You might want to contact the manufacturer if you ordered yours the same way.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I ordered mine through polychen via ebay


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Does it have "Crazy Synergy" with the BH, the HD439's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  LOL :-D


----------



## marko93101

That's odd Teke, ordered mine from Poly as well and got everything!


----------



## Leo888

Mine was from Pollychen and also came with all the mentioned accessories.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

marko93101 said:


> That's odd Teke, ordered mine from Poly as well and got everything!




Same here!


----------



## TekeRugburn

Boo... But man comparing the c&c to the Pico slim and arrow is somewhat surprising. I found the perfect match for the BH2


----------



## Swy05

Well I got my replacement bh2 today. The original bh I had was defective (battery wouldnt charge) and couple of things I noticed btw the 2 versions.

1) The volume knob feels different. In the original one when turning on or off there was a "magnetized" click. The force when turning on or off felt magnetized. Hard to describe. With the bh2 there is no "magnetized" feel. It just clicks on/off. There is no satisfying click. Feels a bit mushy. The volume knob is still loose as usual.

Can anyone with a bh2 check your knob to see what I mean?

2) Now it may just be a placebo but the bass feels a bit deeper. When I used my original bh I felt my fiio e6 had a stronger bass impact. But with the bh2, it definitely feels stronger than the fiio e6. Like I said it may just be placebo.

3) The headphone jacks feel tighter. I can tell.

4) The bh2 seems to have better EMI shielding than the original one. Maybe my original bh had bad EMI shielding but the bh2 seems better at blocking EMI. Its still too early to tell.


----------



## TekeRugburn

The bh2 has a very satisfying volume control. The on/off is great.

Pollychen is refunding me some money for the misplace straps. Makes its a better deal than before


----------



## Lifted Andreas

tekerugburn said:


> The bh2 has a very satisfying volume control. The on/off is great.
> 
> *Pollychen is refunding me some money for the misplace straps. Makes its a better deal than before*




Win! 

Now you just need some of these bad boys:


----------



## quodjo105

Ok i got my bh2 from pollychen delivered to the uk within 5 working days.. so far i'm so pleased with this little amp..will post a picture of my rig very soon..


----------



## SkyBleu

quodjo105 said:


> Ok i got my bh2 from pollychen delivered to the uk within 5 working days.. so far i'm so pleased with this little amp..will post a picture of my rig very soon..




You made the right decision, my friend! 

Look forward to seeing the photos of your BH rig they'll get featured in the second post of this thread along with the rest of the BH rigs here.


----------



## quodjo105




----------



## quodjo105

planning to upgrade my interconnect , up copper..but i'm enjoying the current rig i have ..cowon j3 - bh2 - tf10/ westone 3..


----------



## Swy05

After playing around with the BH2 maybe it's not a placebo at all but, the bass is deeper and more impactful than the BH1.  Just a tad bit.  I know I'm not imaging things.
   
  The volume pot is definitely different.  When turning on/off it sounds different as well.  The BH1 had a "laser" sound when turning off.  The BH2 just has a click.
   
  There is some strange "empty noise" kind of like the sound you hear when you turn up a speaker but nothing is playing.  Granted every audio has this but when the volume knob is at the 8-10 o'clock position is when it's the loudest.  At the lowest volume level and the highest volume level (1am), the "empty noise" is not as noticeable.
   
  AND THE MOST IMPORTANT THING.  Holy hell, I plugged/unpluged the ASML 3.5 interconnect into my source when the BH2 was on and it nealy blew out my eardrum.  BE CAREFUL!  I tried the 3.5 interconnect that came with the BH2 and it's not as loud when plugging/unplugging from the source.  There definitely is a louder pop when plugging/unplugging from the source on the BH2 compared to the BH1.


----------



## Oregonian

Here's the BK in my portable setup feeding a ZO.  I think these are great little amps with plenty of power.  A definite step up to me from the E-11.


----------



## Lifted Andreas

oregonian said:


> Here's the BK in my portable setup feeding a ZO.  I think these are great little amps with plenty of power.  A definite step up to me from the E-11.




Wow, lugging all that around should give you massive biceps... no need to go to the gym lmao


----------



## Gintaras

cool photos and congrats on joining BH club.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





quodjo105 said:


> Spoiler: Warning%3A%20Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hey OP, what's the source?


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> Hey OP, what's the source?




Cowon J3. He said it in his post that came after


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Cowon J3. He said it in his post that came after


 
   
   
  Sneaky! Didn't even notice it when I posted


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> Sneaky! Didn't even notice it when I posted




Haha, and now you know


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> Boo... But man comparing the c&c to the Pico slim and arrow is somewhat surprising. I found the perfect match for the BH2


 

 Teke, Mind telling us what you think of the BH when put up against the other two amps, the Pico Slim and the Arrow?


----------



## H20Fidelity

The album is looking awesome guys! Members can check out it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review#post_9018559

Keep those pics coming as you put your rigs together, for those taking several pics I'm choosing the best one to place in there!


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Looks wicked mate! 

I'm gonna take another one soon, finally got the dual lock situation going on.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> The album is looking awesome guys! Members can check out it here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review#post_9018559
> 
> Keep those pics coming as you put your rigs together, for those taking several pics I'm choosing the best one to place in there!


 
   
  great images, what about openning Musée d'Orsay here? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  great product + insanely long lasting battery, BH is the only device with which i forgot when was the last time i charged it.
*BH = Perpetuum mobile* of portable audio


----------



## H20Fidelity

lifted andreas said:


> Looks wicked mate!
> 
> I'm gonna take another one soon, finally got the dual lock situation going on.




Nice one!



gintaras said:


> great images, what about openning Musée d'Orsay here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




We can start charging people to view the museum? Help fund C&C BH3. :tongue_smile: (1000 hours battery life!)


----------



## Lifted Andreas

Some iPod + BH + Red FXT90LTD IEM audio porn coming up.


----------



## TekeRugburn

New and improved BH3 carbon fiber edition


----------



## Carlsan

Dumb question, and I'm sure its been covered already, my apologies, but what's so good about the new edition?
  How much better is the sound over the original?


----------



## SkyBleu

tekerugburn said:


> New and improved BH3 carbon fiber edition




*BREAKING NEWS*: New BH3 has been spotted for the first time with a carbon file skinning!

Some say, the carbon fibre coat gives the BH3 extra battery life, and an improvement in sound performance over the BH1 and BH2!


----------



## Kamakahah

Rofl. There is no sonic differences between BH and BH2. BH2 has a removable battery with slightly reduced battery life. 

The BH3 is the result of minutes of intense trial and error. The result is a a sonic unicorn that can poop rainbows. If you see a double rainbow, the BH3 is nearby.


----------



## TekeRugburn

The carbon fiber was used due to poor emi interference. Also, it has 3 gain settings


----------



## Swy05

kamakahah said:


> Rofl. There is no sonic differences between BH and BH2. BH2 has a removable battery with slightly reduced battery life.
> 
> The BH3 is the result of minutes of intense trial and error. The result is a a sonic unicorn that can poop rainbows. If you see a double rainbow, the BH3 is nearby.




I have had both and posted a few pages back. It might be placebo or im imagining thinga but the bh2 has slightly deeper bass impact. Just a touch. Couple of other things I noticed.


----------



## Kamakahah

swy05 said:


> I have had both and posted a few pages back. It might be placebo or im imagining thinga but the bh2 has slightly deeper bass impact. Just a touch. Couple of other things I noticed.




It's possible. Since the manufacturer said it is nothing but a removable battery, I'd say it's quite unlikely. I'd go with placebo.


----------



## Gintaras

Kamak, battery can affect sonics, some high-end design DACs use separate battery PS units to clean sound. So if supplied current is better sonics might improve too as far as I know.


----------



## Swy05

gintaras said:


> Kamak, battery can affect sonics, some high-end design DACs use separate battery PS units to clean sound. So if supplied current is better sonics might improve too as far as I know.




When I received the original bh amp I compared it with my fiio e6 and couldnt tell which had better bass. It was pretty close.

When I got my replacement bh2 and compared eith the fiio e6 I said to myself "ok, its pretty obvious which has cleaner/deeper bass."

I swear im not crazy.


----------



## Gintaras

Swy, i did not have a chance with BH2 but i believe your findings, quality of battery can make difference in sound no doubt.
  those who feel sceptic about such statement can google for M2Tech Young DAC forum discussing battery PSU unit improving sound with majority agreeing on battery unit the most clean sounding.


----------



## Leonarfd

My BH has become my little bedroom rig now, sounds good with the clip+ and powers my Mad Dog without any problem( and that's a headphone that do not like too weak amps). Usually I couple the BH with the Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC and my laptop at the library and that is even more cleaner due to not double amping the signal.


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> When I received the original bh amp I compared it with my fiio e6 and couldnt tell which had better bass. It was pretty close.
> 
> When I got my replacement bh2 and compared eith the fiio e6 I said to myself "ok, its pretty obvious which has cleaner/deeper bass."
> 
> I swear im not crazy.




Yes but didn't you say your BH was faulty? You can't compare a faulty BH to a working BH2. If your battery wasn't charging the entire power unit is potentially screwed, which effects the power supply to all components degrading the sound. They are exactly the same amp other than the battery, C&C themselves told us that. If there were any sonic differences C&C would be shouting them from the rooftops as they would have a new improved product for sale at the same price.


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## Swy05

yblad said:


> Yes but didn't you say your BH was faulty? You can't compare a faulty BH to a working BH2. If your battery wasn't charging the entire power unit is potentially screwed, which effects the power supply to all components degrading the sound. They are exactly the same amp other than the battery, C&C themselves told us that. If there were any sonic differences C&C would be shouting them from the rooftops as they would have a new improved product for sale at the same price.




It was fine for about 3-4 months. After about the third time of charging thats when it had charging issues.

Just stating my opinion. No need to jump down my throat.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> My BH has become my little bedroom rig now, sounds good with the clip+ and powers my Mad Dog without any problem( and that's a headphone that do not like too weak amps). Usually I couple the BH with the Hifimediy Sabre USB DAC and my laptop at the library and that is even more cleaner due to not double amping the signal.


 
   
  Excellent! That's my bedroom & portable rig (except I don't have the fancy cable!). Practically all of my stuff sounds great through that setup.
   
  And I'm getting the Hifimediy sabre dac this week (to replace my ele dac at my laptop), so I'm looking forward to hearing how it sounds when paired with the BH.
   
  Pretty great SQ can be had for relatively little amount of $$$ these days!


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> Excellent! That's my bedroom & portable rig (except I don't have the fancy cable!). Practically all of my stuff sounds great through that setup.
> 
> And I'm getting the Hifimediy sabre dac this week (to replace my ele dac at my laptop), so I'm looking forward to hearing how it sounds when paired with the BH.
> 
> Pretty great SQ can be had for relatively little amount of $$$ these days!




@waynes. 

I have both the ELE and Hifimediy and it's definitely a step up. I'm not good at describing sound so will not commend on it (will leave it to your experienced ears) but that it will be just a tad warmer coming from the ELE. I've also match it to the BH for the last 2 days and the results I'm getting is very good. 

Just sharing my little thoughts here and will be awaiting eagerly for your impression of the combination.


----------



## hatefulsandwich

I'd be interested to know about the sabre compared to the ELE, too. I've really enjoyed the ELE, but I've had my beady eye on the Sabre as the next upgrade.


----------



## Leonarfd

The sabre is super cheap aswell, got 2 in the house here. One with the laptop and one on my wifes pc, the sabre sounds better than many more pricey dacs for sure.


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> It was fine for about 3-4 months. After about the third time of charging thats when it had charging issues.
> 
> Just stating my opinion. No need to jump down my throat.




I didn't jump down anyone's throat. I meerly stated some facts which people reading this need to know. Otherwise people will read this and think the BH2 is a different amp to the BH. If your unit failed that fast it was likely faulty from the start. Something in it was dodgey enough to fail after only two charge cycles, such a component is unlikely to ever have operated correctly.


----------



## Swy05

yblad said:


> I didn't jump down anyone's throat. I meerly stated some facts which people reading this need to know. Otherwise people will read this and think the BH2 is a different amp to the BH. If your unit failed that fast it was likely faulty from the start. Something in it was dodgey enough to fail after only two charge cycles, such a component is unlikely to ever have operated correctly.




Have you heard both the bh1 and bh2? Until you have, you cant state your so-called facts.

Ive heard not just 1 but 2 bh1 amps and both times I heard them I couldnt tell if the bass was better than my old fiio e6. With the bh2 it was a slightly more obvious which was better.

This is my observation. I never said it was a fact.

If youve never heard the bh1 and bh2 then you dont even have a right to come and claim your facts.

Everyone hears things differently. Some people love the s4 iem. Others think its garbage.

It doesnt even matter anymore as the bh1 is no longer available.


----------



## Leo888

Hi H20, i have been listening to the CKN70 with my netbook>Hifimediy Sabre Dac>BH2 on output 1 with LF on. I would like members here to try out this combination as I'm having a rocking good time with this setup. 

The overall sound with and without the BH2 was very apparent to my ears. I couldn't resist posting it here even though I know I don't have the know how to put in words what I'm hearing. The bass is thumping deep with with a nice weight to it and rarely bleeds into the mids. The mids gain some more body to it and is brought forward a little and felt more in line with the highs and lows. Highs maintains it's good extension and have a much smoother response reducing listening fatique which i experience without the BH2.

Overall, CKN70 with this combination sounds more balance than a slight U shape when without the BH2. All things like soudstage and airiness are all still intact and the BH2 lends a little more body to the overall sound.

It must be noted that this is my own experience with the combination and I like how it actually panned out for me and your YMMV as all of us hears differently in some ways.

Cheers.


----------



## leadbythemelody

So...I recently got the Ultrasone Edition 8 Ruthenium headphones and have to say they are as resolving as the Westone 4R's but actually have strong bass, a WAYYY wider soundstage, and a slight V-shaped sound. Listening to the Edition 8's on my JDS O2 amplifier gave it a warm creamy sound but the bass kind of bled into the mids a bit. Once I paired the the Edition 8's to the C&C BH2's with a Fiio LOD to my Iphone 4s the instrument separation, soundstage, vocal/instrument timbre, and the bass all improved. But the instrument separation and the soundstage are what especially improved so much. I listened to some Apple Lossless tracks by Eva Cassidy and it sounded like there was more space between the acoustic guitars and vocals. Moreover, the sound seemed to be more distant from my ears in a very euphonic way. The C&C BH2 definitely improves the sound quality of the Ultrasone Edition 8's and I definitely recommend it.
  So...I declare the Ultrasone Edition 8 + C&C BH2 = Crazy Synergy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks pplz


----------



## leadbythemelody

Oh yeah, my settings on the C&C BH2 for the Ed. 8's was as follows:
   
  High gain, SF on, and LF off.


----------



## mikaveli06

Mine cleared customs today, should be here saturday. Me and my eph100 and ck4 are getting anxious


----------



## H20Fidelity

Great, thanks for the impressions Leo, leadbythemelody.

Your pictures, and Crazy Synergy recommendations have been added!

Not sure if you guys have seen this, Head-Fi member miceblue has made BH famous, speaks highly of C&C BH too!


[VIDEO]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i8FfTRISuo[/VIDEO]


----------



## Gintaras

H20, i see in your sig now ***Conclusion: Studio V 2nd Edition / Etymotic ER4S.  ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)***
   
  more changes planned ahead then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




﻿


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H20, i see in your sig now ***Conclusion: Studio V 2nd Edition / Etymotic ER4S.ლ(ಠ益ಠლ)***
> 
> more changes planned ahead then?
> 
> ...




Constantly, as I discover gear that sounds better.  

Studio V does not require an amp. (unless for decreasing hiss with some low impedance IEM)

ER4S are 100ohms and driven no problem with the power of Studio V!


----------



## Dark Helmet

h20fidelity said:


> Great, thanks for the impressions Leo, leadbythemelody.
> 
> Your pictures, and Crazy Synergy recommendations have been added!
> 
> ...




That's my BH at a meet on May 4th this year.


----------



## SkyBleu

dark helmet said:


> That's my BH at a meet on May 4th this year.




May the fourth be with you, Dark Helmet!


----------



## Nukeshock

i must know which is better C&C X02 or the JDS C5 ??? i have the X02 but i want to upgrade already !!!! cuz im going to get my ASG-2 and i want a new setup to go with it hahhHH


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> May the fourth be with you, Dark Helmet!


 
  It will, and at ludicrous speed.


----------



## SkyBleu

nukeshock said:


> i must know which is better C&C X02 or the JDS C5 ??? i have the X02 but i want to upgrade already !!!! cuz im going to get my ASG-2 and i want a new setup to go with it hahhHH




Wait..you have the XO2? do you also have a BH you can compare it to for us?

I've got my eye on the XO2 but am not too sure on its performance.


----------



## SkyBleu

Does anyone know how the stock AK100 pairs with the BH? (Excluding Gintaras, who has already given me his opinion on it)


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Does anyone know how the stock AK100 pairs with the BH? (Excluding Gintaras, who has already given me his opinion on it)


 
  mate, my opinion was on RWAK, not stock AK


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> mate, my opinion was on RWAK, not stock AK


 
  Well, I think I already know that your opinion on the stock AK100 is going to be the same as the RWAK100. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  T1 4 Lyf!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Well, I think I already know that your opinion on the stock AK100 is going to be the same as the RWAK100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  not necessarily since AK stock and RWAK are different sounding DAPs.
   
  T1 4Lif? U kidding??? i told so to myself because i am trying to talk myself out of the idea of buying RSA Intruder or Vorzuge or 627


----------



## SkyBleu

gintaras said:


> not necessarily since AK stock and RWAK are different sounding DAPs.
> 
> T1 4Lif? U kidding??? i told so to myself because i am trying to talk myself out of the idea of buying RSA Intruder or Vorzuge or 627




Different sounding, aye? 

I heard all Red Wine Audio does is lessen the ohm impedance output by changing out a resistor, which has nothing to do with the sound. 

I think you should get over the T1 and sell it for an RSA or Vorzuge, dear Gintaras.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Different sounding, aye?
> 
> I heard all Red Wine Audio does is lessen the ohm impedance output by changing out a resistor, which has nothing to do with the sound.
> 
> ...


 
   
  why should i sell something IF this sounds great and makes me happy? or you think RSA or Vorzuge will do better in impressing chicks?


----------



## SkyBleu

gintaras said:


> why should i sell something IF this sounds great and makes me happy? or you think RSA or Vorzuge will do better in impressing chicks?




Okays, Gintaras! If you say so!

I mean, I got the T1 chilling on loan with me here at the moment, and it appears to be collecting dust already haha

I only said RSA and Vorzuge to you because I think they'll perform better for you than a T1. 
Keep in mind, Gintaras, they cost more, hence they should sound way better, right?


----------



## leadbythemelody

Hey guys I have a question. Is there a DAC inside of the C&C BH2? Usually when I plug in my headphones through my macbook pro there is this grainy sound I hear through my headphones. I've noticed plugging in my headphones to my BH2 and to my macbook pro made this grainy sound disappear and the music sounds cleaner?


----------



## Leo888

leadbythemelody said:


> Hey guys I have a question. Is there a DAC inside of the C&C BH2? Usually when I plug in my headphones through my macbook pro there is this grainy sound I hear through my headphones. I've noticed plugging in my headphones to my BH2 and to my macbook pro made this grainy sound disappear and the music sounds cleaner?




Hi, the BH2 is an amplifier and doesn't have a dac.


----------



## Nukeshock

dont have the BH , but i can say this amp has outperformed many in and above its price range , even beating the tube amp from govibe that costs like $700-800 , when i did a side by side at my local retailer jaben , very good bass boost no distortion , the power ...omg the power , my 250 ohm DT880 almost made me deaf when the volume was at 75% with the gain and impendance switch on...i was hearing a ringing sound for 3 days. if that isnt a testament to the power of the X02 then i dont know what is, problem is i am switching back to IEMS for my portable setup and the X02 is way to powerful for my new ASG-2 coming in a few days...and i am looking for something else , and i have heard alot about the JDS C5 and i want in hahaha , i paid S$350 singapore dollars for the X02 and the C5 is s$250 singapore dollars a whole $100 cheaper hahaha,
  My X02 also has been through a lot of **** dropped a few time with an ipod classic , it has outlived 3 of them so far ( i go through ipod classics as fast as i do underwear ) the volume knob is a little shaky but far from breaking , if there is a reviewer who want to audition it i would be more than glad to temporarily trade it with a JDS C5


----------



## Nukeshock

i should also stat that the X02 is a bassy amp , ads a tab amount of bass making the music really fun sounding best for club dance electronic etc , but in no way does it make the bass overwhleming it doesnt not effect the other spectrums  and is very well controlled , , the bass boost switch is for those craving more and even with that on the bass does not get muddy or floppy , i dont know how to do reviews i have experimented with many amps whos names and brands i can't remember ( i used to work at jaben headphone shop) and i always looked back to the X02 , now i am looking for a better or more appropriate amp upgrade fever has hit me , and i am not one to buy the same thing again.


----------



## ruazr

Has anyone tried pairing this (BH) with an asg-1 or asg-2 ? how does it sound ?


----------



## SkyBleu

nukeshock said:


> i should also stat that the X02 is a bassy amp , ads a tab amount of bass making the music really fun sounding best for club dance electronic etc , but in no way does it make the bass overwhleming it doesnt not effect the other spectrums  and is very well controlled , , the bass boost switch is for those craving more and even with that on the bass does not get muddy or floppy , i dont know how to do reviews i have experimented with many amps whos names and brands i can't remember ( i used to work at jaben headphone shop) and i always looked back to the X02 , now i am looking for a better or more appropriate amp upgrade fever has hit me , and i am not one to buy the same thing again.







nukeshock said:


> dont have the BH , but i can say this amp has outperformed many in and above its price range , even beating the tube amp from govibe that costs like $700-800 , when i did a side by side at my local retailer jaben , very good bass boost no distortion , the power ...omg the power , my 250 ohm DT880 almost made me deaf when the volume was at 75% with the gain and impendance switch on...i was hearing a ringing sound for 3 days. if that isnt a testament to the power of the X02 then i dont know what is, problem is i am switching back to IEMS for my portable setup and the X02 is way to powerful for my new ASG-2 coming in a few days...and i am looking for something else , and i have heard alot about the JDS C5 and i want in hahaha , i paid S$350 singapore dollars for the X02 and the C5 is s$250 singapore dollars a whole $100 cheaper hahaha,
> My X02 also has been through a lot of **** dropped a few time with an ipod classic , it has outlived 3 of them so far ( i go through ipod classics as fast as i do underwear ) the volume knob is a little shaky but far from breaking , if there is a reviewer who want to audition it i would be more than glad to temporarily trade it with a JDS C5




The amp doesn't sound too bad in that case I wouldn't mind trying one myself, but its not all that cheap and I might just wait around for a few reviews or opinions before pulling any triggers. 

Also, thanks for your little impressions, it gave me, and probably a few others, a better view of the XO2, as not much was known about it. 

If you have the time, could you snap a few pictures of the amp next to your iPod?


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> The amp doesn't sound too bad in that case I wouldn't mind trying one myself, but its not all that cheap and I might just wait around for a few reviews or opinions before pulling any triggers.
> 
> Also, thanks for your little impressions, it gave me, and probably a few others, a better view of the XO2, as not much was known about it.
> 
> ...


 
   
  There is a twelve page thread on it at Headphiles that should give you a good insight. See http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&th=1942&prevloaded=1&&start=
   
  I'm more of an IEM man for portability reasons and the X02 is also a bit on the large side for my liking.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> There is a twelve page thread on it at Headphiles that should give you a good insight. See http://www.headphiles.org/index.php?t=msg&th=1942&prevloaded=1&&start=
> 
> I'm more of an IEM man for portability reasons and the X02 is also a bit on the large side for my liking.


 
  Oh, I haven't come across that thread yet. Thanks for that; will have a quick look through it.
   
  I'm neutral between IEMs and headphones, like them both equally
   
  From owning its little brother, the BH, I quite like how the BH performs for its price, so I'd assume the XO2 would outperform those amps at its price


----------



## SkyBleu

*H20Fidelity* Could you add M-100's to the "Crazy Synergy" list for me?

Cheers.


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> Have you heard both the bh1 and bh2? Until you have, you cant state your so-called facts.
> 
> Ive heard not just 1 but 2 bh1 amps and both times I heard them I couldnt tell if the bass was better than my old fiio e6. With the bh2 it was a slightly more obvious which was better.
> 
> ...




So called facts? The manufacturer has told us this, the people who build the device. They know the device a lot better than you me or anyone. I don't need to hear them to know they are the same when the hardware is identical and the manufacturer says they sound the same. You've been listening to a defective unit and comparing it with a good one. If you have heard multiple devices it doesn't prove anything, placebo effect. The people reading this thread need to know there is no difference. You really can't argue with such strong evidence as this. It's fine that you hear a difference that's entirely down to your perception and no one can question that, but people reading this thread need to know the fact that they are actually the same. Otherwise this thread becomes invalid as people buying a BH2 don't realise everything said here applies to them.


----------



## Swy05

yblad said:


> So called facts? The manufacturer has told us this, the people who build the device. They know the device a lot better than you me or anyone. I don't need to hear them to know they are the same when the hardware is identical and the manufacturer says they sound the same. You've been listening to a defective unit and comparing it with a good one. If you have heard multiple devices it doesn't prove anything, placebo effect. The people reading this thread need to know there is no difference. You really can't argue with such strong evidence as this. It's fine that you hear a difference that's entirely down to your perception and no one can question that, but people reading this thread need to know the fact that they are actually the same. Otherwise this thread becomes invalid as people buying a BH2 don't realise everything said here applies to them.




If ive heard multiple units it means nothing? Do you even know what you wrote? You cant really let this go can you?

Let me repeat it for the billionth time. It was my opinion and how I felt. I never stated it was a fact. You're the one twisting my words and jumping down my throat as if I stated it was a fact.

I didnt realize opinions werent allowed on this board without people attacking you.


----------



## Nukeshock

yeah sure no prob , the amp is not in the same great condition that i got it in ( lots of roadtrips , airplane trips and train rides. )
  but what comes in the package...was like i was unboxing the royal jewels , 
  i give them a a++ on packaging.


----------



## Nukeshock

i am getting my ASG-2 this monday or if god is cruel then friday , will post my impressions here and on the ASG-2 comparison thread started by eke


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Okays, Gintaras! If you say so!
> 
> I mean, I got the T1 chilling on loan with me here at the moment, and it appears to be collecting dust already haha
> 
> ...


 
   
  man oh man........ you bad boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  seriously, i PM'd H20 about comparing again BH and T1. i welcome him to share this with you. there are some things i would nearly agree but T1 has a mission no gimmicks unlike BH...
  BH can sound sometimes more interesting while T1 will sound more refined and clean blacker space adding. it all depends what one is looking for.
   
  for what is worth i do not find them to be 100% comparable because HG gimmick will be game changer for some... still T1 for me is cleaner and blacker space sounding making music flow more natural. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  AS .... ASs.... asssssss regards PRICE - PERFORMANCE ratio THE FACT is THAT right NOW i LISTEN to C3+BH combo and H200 (red cable) and i LOVE IT... so YOU are UNFAIR to me on this and you deserve again


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> man oh man........ *you bad boy *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Oh, Gintaras, I believe you're the bad boy here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Yes, he had shared your message with me of your second comparison, and of course, who would've known that the T1 would take the trophy once and for all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*"T1 has a mission no gimmicks unlike BH..." *And, so, what's its mission? To worsen the sound of my DAP? har har har.
  More like, BH has a mission, to make its money worth in performance, as opposed to a T1, which is double the price of a BH, if not a bit more, and what does it offer? The sound of audio that has to diffuse through multiple layers of wet tissues and cotton to make the sound more clustered, warm and depleted of its clarity.
   
  What do you mean it will sound *"more refined and clean"*?
 It sounds muffled and not anywhere _near _clean! I can say it sounds more muddy as opposed to "clean"..Not much needs to be said here, the amp proved your statement wrong; maybe not to you, but it does to others, like yours truly, me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  (Psst, Gintaras, I think the BH has a much cleaner sound with all of its switches, or as you may like to call them, "gimmicks", turned off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   
  There is one point here I can agree with you on, and that's this *"it all depends on what one is looking for."* I guess in this situation, the sound quality of the T1 is what _you're_ looking for when it comes to amping your RWAK100. I mean, what can I say? Nothing is better than taking the clarity away from a player that's renowned for its clarity! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
*"for what is worth i do not find them to be 100% comparable because HG gimmick will be game changer for some... still T1 for me is cleaner and blacker space sounding making music flow more natural."*
   
  Actually, they are quite comparable, my friend!
*"For what is worth"*, I do in fact, think this is 100% comparable, because not only does the HG/LF/SF *"gimmicks"* make the BH the superior one here, it also humiliates the T1 for its price, as you may already know, the T1 is double the BH's price, and offers half the quality. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I believe, you my friend, also comparing them yourself, are you not? Saying how the BH pulls away in this, whilst the T1 beats it in this, etc.
  Then again, it was also you, who brought up the "Pinto Vs. Ferrari" situation, am I correct? How Pinto is totally out of the Ferrari's league due to the amount you pay and its performance..Well...here you go with the BH Vs. T1! Remember a while back when you once said that the T1 kicks the BH's bottom? Yeah, me too, yet here you are, making slight comparisons between the two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 I'll go from your example, I think Pinto's can be compared to Ferrari's, and we all know what the results would be from that; but my point is, that they're comparable, just the results would be obvious. The only thing here, that makes the T1 not comparable to the BH to you is this...


Spoiler: What%20differs%20the%20BH%20from%20the%20T1.






   
   
  But again, I'll also give you another point for stating it has a blacker space in the sound it produces, as it does sound more fuller as opposed to the BH, but I can't say the T1 as a whole, makes my music flow more naturally..What the T1 does to my audio, is comparable to what a 3 year old does to play-dough. It mashes everything together, roll it around, whilst adding a bit of warmth from its hands to the dough, and then there you have it! Ta-da! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Ginny, Ginny, Ginny...*"regards PRICE - PERFORMANCE ratio"*...
  Are you trying to contradict yourself that the T1, truly, does not prove it is worth its price when put up against its performance?
  Because I think that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I'm unfair to you? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I think you're getting this the wrong way around! I believe, _you're_ being unfair to me, if not a few of us, about how the T1 is so great and all, in which its not _that_ great, but you know, if it floats your boat, then that's good I guess - having an easy acceptance of sound quality.
   
  Which brings me onto my next topic...the amazing T1's hype...I'll just put it in short. The T1 does not even deserve that hype, and you too damn well know that, Gintaras!


----------



## Gintaras

SkyBlue, whatever you wish, this is not T1 thread anyway.
   
  Fiat Punto, not Pint... Pint is what Brits use to measure the amount of booze they drink :-D
   
  BH is brilliant little amp impossible to fault for the price and i wrote it many times. so no need to prove me something what i know very well.
   
  and if we differ on T1 so Let It Be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  as regards Price-Performance i do not care so much about this. First i listen second i ask about the price ... if i like sound and price is right i take it


----------



## SkyBleu

gintaras said:


> SkyBlue, whatever you wish, this is not T1 thread anyway.
> 
> Fiat Punto, not Pint... Pint is what Brits use to measure the amount of booze they drink :-D
> 
> ...




So let it be, we shall!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So let it be, we shall!


 
   
  speaking of which BH+H200+C3 = marriage in heaven.... i am listening now to this rig and it blows my socks off


----------



## Nukeshock

gonna try this , Fiio X3 line out crossroad's cryo silver cable to C&C X02 AMP to Aurisonics ASG-2  this coming friday this will be an epic pairing


----------



## SkyBleu

nukeshock said:


> gonna try this , Fiio X3 line out crossroad's cryo silver cable to C&C X02 AMP to Aurisonics ASG-2  this coming friday this will be an epic pairing




We'd all love to know your impressions on the set up as a whole, when you've tried it!


----------



## MoonYeol

Subscribed. Need to know about C&C BH and ASG 1.3 and/or 2. After using the amp I want to know if ASG 1.3 can handle the extra upper mids/treble like GR07 can or if it will break under the pressure like Redgiant A03.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





nukeshock said:


> gonna try this , Fiio X3 line out crossroad's cryo silver cable to C&C X02 AMP to Aurisonics ASG-2  this coming friday this will be an epic pairing


 
   
  so does it mean X3 needs amp?


----------



## H20Fidelity

moonyeol said:


> Subscribed. Need to know about C&C BH and ASG 1.3 and/or 2. After using the amp I want to know if ASG 1.3 can handle the extra upper mids/treble like GR07 can or if it will break under the pressure like Redgiant A03.




I have tried C&C BH with ASG-1 v1.2 though only very briefly, anything I say would not be of much use. From what I remember ASG handled the amp rather well and seemed to benefit from the extra boost in power, I wasn't listening to any specific area though. GR07 MK2 actually sound very nice with C3 /BH combo, a nice balance through lows to high, I found.


----------



## MoonYeol

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> I have tried C&C BH with ASG-1 v1.2 though only very briefly, anything I say would not be of much use. From what I remember ASG handled the amp rather well and seemed to benefit from the extra boost in power, I wasn't listening to any specific area though. GR07 MK2 actually sound very nice with C3 /BH combo, a nice balance through lows to high, I found.


 
  Well, it's a start. I've gotten used to the idea of actually using the different boosts and find that when the recording quality allows it I really enjoy using the LF+SF with my GR07. It adds that extra sparkle and more importantly for me, the air that *I feel *is missing when comparing to something even brighter like RE0. The driver in GR07 really can handle the extra treble in my opinion. Haven't heard the C3/BH combo. I've only used the BH with the hifimediy ES9023 (16/48) with my cpu or Galaxy S4. But very satisfied. 
   
  If anybody know of any impressions with ASG-1(.3) or ASG-2 (even if that's far away from where I'm at right now) I'd be very happy to hear them! Also some kind of explanation to exactly what differs Out1 and Out2.


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> If ive heard multiple units it means nothing? Do you even know what you wrote? You cant really let this go can you?
> 
> Let me repeat it for the billionth time. It was my opinion and how I felt. I never stated it was a fact. You're the one twisting my words and jumping down my throat as if I stated it was a fact.
> 
> I didnt realize opinions werent allowed on this board without people attacking you.




No it means absolutely nothing because you haven't heard multiple units you've heard defective vs non defective. And I didn't realise you weren't aloud to post facts without being attacked :rolleyes:

When someone presents you with the facts and you then go "No you're facts are b/s because of my subjective listening experience" you are stating them as fact. So yes you have stated it as fact. Perhaps you should have a little think about what you wrote.


----------



## yblad

leadbythemelody said:


> Hey guys I have a question. Is there a DAC inside of the C&C BH2? Usually when I plug in my headphones through my macbook pro there is this grainy sound I hear through my headphones. I've noticed plugging in my headphones to my BH2 and to my macbook pro made this grainy sound disappear and the music sounds cleaner?




Maybe some bad output circuitry that's getting cleaned up by the coupling capacitors etc. in the BH? Not certain, only thing I can think of. But no, no DAC


----------



## Dark Helmet

Can't we all just get along.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Unless the tolerances are 0% from BH to BH they will sound different.  Unless we know how much those tolerances are how much different is speculative.  I don't doubt for one second that Swy05 heard a difference.  I'm sure that across the spectrum that all of the BH's sound very close, but to say there is no difference I think is naive.   Even with 1% tolerance caps and resistors there could be up to a 3% difference.  I would doubt the caps in the BH are 1% tolerance so the sound difference could potentially be greater.


----------



## Gintaras

i listen now to BH + C3 + H200........ and i want to repeat it again and again, i never heard a bettery synergy between three components esp considering their relatively low price. crazy........ you must get it and enjoy music, forget your worries. great sound without breaking the bank.


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> so does it mean X3 needs amp?


 
  nope i dont think it does they said that the amp section is so good that you can only hear the difference with totl amps like the JDS labs C5 etc so im guessing the X02 will beble to do some improvements


----------



## leadbythemelody

Klipsch X10 + C&C BH2 = Very good
   
  Klipsch X10 + Iphone/Ipod = Bloated mess


----------



## TekeRugburn

leadbythemelody said:


> Klipsch X10 + C&C BH2 = Competes with Westone 4R.
> 
> Klipsch X10 + Iphone/Ipod = Crap/Bloated sound




I don't think the x10 was that bad straight from a dap. Ran it straight from a sansa clip.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Sr60i sounds great with the c&c bh2 with my new Cardas cable


----------



## leadbythemelody

Never mind I take that back, the X10's can't compete with the Westone 4R's


----------



## yblad

dark helmet said:


> Can't we all just get along.
> 
> Unless the tolerances are 0% from BH to BH they will sound different.  Unless we know how much those tolerances are how much different is speculative.  I don't doubt for one second that Swy05 heard a difference.  I'm sure that across the spectrum that all of the BH sound very close, but to say there is no difference I think is naive.   Even with 1% tolerance caps and resistors there could be up to a 3% difference.  I would doubt the caps in the BH are 1% tolerance so the sound difference could potentially be greater.




Exactly. You can listen to ten of the same thing and they can all sound different. Particularly in that annoying situation where every component happens to be at the edge of the range.

Still doesn't stop the BH being identical to the BH2 though. I would reply to his post but I have a funny feeling it won't be there for long. And I've wasted enough time on people who don't listen. 

For the record for everyone reading this the BH is identical to the BH2 except a removable battery. This battery has a slightly lower capacity, but has the advantage of easy replacement. Personally I'm good with a soldering iron the former is better for me


----------



## Dark Helmet

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Exactly. You can listen to ten of the same thing and they can all sound different. Particularly in that annoying situation where every component happens to be at the edge of the range.
> 
> Still doesn't stop the BH being identical to the BH2 though. I would reply to his post but I have a funny feeling it won't be there for long. And I've wasted enough time on people who don't listen.
> 
> For the record for everyone reading this the BH is identical to the BH2 except a removable battery. This battery has a slightly lower capacity, but has the advantage of easy replacement. Personally I'm good with a soldering iron the former is better for me


 
  I think what you are trying to say is that design wise they are to sound equal.  However Swy05 heard a difference which could very well be related to the difference in tolerance from unit to unit.  So in essence you both are correct.


----------



## jolie

Hi everyone, this forum is Amazing.. For Your fault i bought today C&C BH, Carbo Basso and Alessandro Ms1i 
I can't think i did it..
Big step from Senn EH350, thank you all!


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





swy05 said:


> Still at it I see?
> 
> So now you're gonna be childish and indirectly reply to me by replying to others. Thats cute. I recall kids doing that in gradeschool.
> 
> ...


 
   
  let it slip,  like B.B.King would say: ''Shake It Up and Go''.... not worth destroying music listen pleasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  speaking of which i spin B.B.King and other great Blues all over on BH with C3 and H200... one word, amazing, toe tapping experience.... perhaps not as punchy or energetic as on RWAK with 1+2 but .... but this is a GEM ... i mean BH and C3, and H200 rocks very well.


----------



## yblad

I'm not replying to ridiculous nonsensical and petty comments which get deleted by moderators. Not worth my time and you're derailing the thread. So I hope this will stop now and the thread can move along back to giving people good advice. 

I've not pumped any blues through my BH yet. May have to remedy that soon


----------



## yblad

nukeshock said:


> yeah sure no prob , the amp is not in the same great condition that i got it in ( lots of roadtrips , airplane trips and train rides. )
> but what comes in the package...was like i was unboxing the royal jewels ,
> i give them a a++ on packaging.




Stunning piece of kit. Love the gold lining in the box too. Does it sound as good as it looks? One thing I've been wondering about is does the curved shape get in the way and make it hard to attach to things?


----------



## MoonYeol

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Stunning piece of kit. Love the gold lining in the box too. Does it sound as good as it looks? One thing I've been wondering about is does the curved shape get in the way and make it hard to attach to things?


 
   
  I would guess that the curved shape would make it easier to strap to things as long as the curved side is facing outwards and not towards the thing you're attaching it to. If you're using rubber bands you will put an equal amount of strain on the band compared to just getting pressure on the protruding edges.


----------



## Swy05

yblad said:


> I'm not replying to ridiculous nonsensical and petty comments which get deleted by moderators. Not worth my time and you're derailing the thread. So I hope this will stop now and the thread can move along back to giving people good advice.
> 
> I've not pumped any blues through my BH yet. May have to remedy that soon




As always ill let you have the last word which you so desire.

Dont want to argue/explain what opinions are, anymore.


----------



## Swy05

Has anyone fully run out the bh2? Wondering how much less battery it has compared to the bh1. With the bh1 I got roughly 80 hours or so.

Wondering what type of numbers people are getting.


----------



## tommo21

I've been listening to my new office setup today. A brand new C&C BH2 with a new Hifimediy usb dac 24/96 and a laptop as source. I am using Shure SH-840 as headphones at the moment. I actually got a little bit dissapointed with this setup. The stereoimaging was poor, the instruments and voices sounded all over the place, and generally lacking the drive and rythm that I'm used to with my FIIO E07K.
   
  After following this thread for a while, the C&C isn't at all what I had hoped for straight out of the box at least. Some of you say that it sounds excellent straight away, but I can't agree with this. Anyone else having had this problem, and does it get better after 50-100 hours? I've left it on and playing, and I hope it will get better after a while.


----------



## Gintaras

Tom, i am afraid BH is destined more for DAPs, i would not use this with PC but that's me.
I also found best pair with C3, cannot comment much on other DAPs since i did not care and my RWAK is not needing amping or high gain.
I guess pairing with PC noise can be problem?
As regards Fiio cannot say much but my brief encounter of Fiio 11 left me not impressed at all. Again for PC i use dedicated cambridge soundworks 5.1 and in front rig i use dedicated digital adapter and a proper DAC with separate PSU. I would not entrust my PC playback to tiny amp.


----------



## Swy05

tommo21 said:


> I've been listening to my new office setup today. A brand new C&C BH2 with a new Hifimediy usb dac 24/96 and a laptop as source. I am using Shure SH-840 as headphones at the moment. I actually got a little bit dissapointed with this setup. The stereoimaging was poor, the instruments and voices sounded all over the place, and generally lacking the drive and rythm that I'm used to with my FIIO E07K.
> 
> After following this thread for a while, the C&C isn't at all what I had hoped for straight out of the box at least. Some of you say that it sounds excellent straight away, but I can't agree with this. Anyone else having had this problem, and does it get better after 50-100 hours? I've left it on and playing, and I hope it will get better after a while.




There really isnt any change after 50-100 hours. Sadly burn-in doesnt work here.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Maybe the Shure SH-840 and the BH2 don't have good synergy with each other 
   
  Have you tried and paired other headphones with the BH2's?


----------



## Nukeshock

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Stunning piece of kit. Love the gold lining in the box too. Does it sound as good as it looks? One thing I've been wondering about is does the curved shape get in the way and make it hard to attach to things?


 
  actually its much easier attaching things to it , plus i get less contact area when attaching the ipod classic so i risk less scratches . did i mention that it also comes with a pleather cover ? has been on the amp since day one helps tones when attaching to things with "slippery" surface IE metal on metal. Got to say this amp is a super value for money , i just got to try the JDS C5 earlier today...i am sorely dissapointed it didnt not come close to performing as well as the C&C X02 , bass was not as controlled as the X02 when both had the bass switch engaged , vocals seems held back on the C5 compared to the X02 which makes it feel like the words are seducing you into a deep sleep ( female vocals ). treble seemed decay is better on the X02 when the cymbals are struck   
  the X02 had a more natural decay the C5 seemed to extend it artificially ( if you have ever heard cymbals before you would know instantly ) test this on my two headphones , Shure SRH-1840 and Beyerdynamic DT880 250 Ohm edition


----------



## Nukeshock

Just adding it in i also demoed the SR71B and the stepdance amps ....the C&C X02 surpasses the RSA SR71B , and i feel the X02 is hovering around the same level as the stepdance ...its not quite there yet but its snapping at the heels of the stepdance...


----------



## Leonarfd

@Tommo21

I have used the same setup but other headphones,Hifimediy usb dac +bh is really good sounding. Not used a dap that has sounded better than this combo. Sure your bh is 100% working?


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> As always ill let you have the last word which you so desire.
> 
> Dont want to argue/explain what opinions are, anymore.




Saying I'll let you have the last word is in fact having the last word for yourself is it not 

I don't want to explain again that when you say the facts are untrue because of your opinions you are presenting your opinions as fact. It's you who doesn't understand that, not me. Goodbye swy


----------



## yblad

nukeshock said:


> actually its much easier attaching things to it , plus i get less contact area when attaching the ipod classic so i risk less scratches . did i mention that it also comes with a pleather cover ? has been on the amp since day one helps tones when attaching to things with "slippery" surface IE metal on metal. Got to say this amp is a super value for money , i just got to try the JDS C5 earlier today...i am sorely dissapointed it didnt not come close to performing as well as the C&C X02 , bass was not as controlled as the X02 when both had the bass switch engaged , vocals seems held back on the C5 compared to the X02 which makes it feel like the words are seducing you into a deep sleep ( female vocals ). treble seemed decay is better on the X02 when the cymbals are struck
> the X02 had a more natural decay the C5 seemed to extend it artificially ( if you have ever heard cymbals before you would know instantly ) test this on my two headphones , Shure SRH-1840 and Beyerdynamic DT880 250 Ohm edition




Interesting. C&C really do appear to be on the ball. Another greatly priced brilliant device by the sounds of it. I'd love to get one but I can't afford it right now. I'm still rather memorised by the BH but when I (hopefully) get myself a set of HD650's I might see if I can squeeze out some extra money for an upgrade. For now I'm very happy with the BH. But when I do decide to upgrade I'm fairly certain I'm going to stick to C&C, I trust them now and I like the sound that they aim for.


----------



## yblad

swy05 said:


> Has anyone fully run out the bh2? Wondering how much less battery it has compared to the bh1. With the bh1 I got roughly 80 hours or so.
> 
> Wondering what type of numbers people are getting.




The BH2 battery is down to 950mAh from 1050mAh, so should be somewhere between 9.5% to 10% cut in running time in theory. It's fairly small so changes in volume levels can pretty much make them look the same, would need to run them both out at the same volume and preferably the same source to get a good real world number.

You know I actually pretty much forgot that it's a portable device for a while it lasts so long. When something can take over a week or 8hour sessions per day and in that time you have to charge the portable DAC several times it feels like it's mains powered. I've only ever done quick 1hour top ups on it and it still hasn't died on me. Got to be scraping the bottom of the barrel by now.


----------



## yblad

gintaras said:


> Swy, i did not have a chance with BH2 but i believe your findings, quality of battery can make difference in sound no doubt.
> those who feel sceptic about such statement can google for M2Tech Young DAC forum discussing battery PSU unit improving sound with majority agreeing on battery unit the most clean sounding.




I can't find what you're referring to and your statement is a little unclear? If you mean they are comparing a battery to a PSU then that's a totally different (and expected) thing. It's to do with the difference in how they work. To put it as simply as I can without losing the meaning it's because of the following. Excuse me if it's too technical, I can't think how to make it less so.

 A battery provides a constant DC voltage and current (apart from as it runs down they can drop, but over say a minute it's to close to constant to matter. This device runs 80+ hours, the length of the average song is too short for any noticable change), a PSU takes an AC input and rectifies this to DC. This can never be done perfectly, and there will be what we call a ripple current/voltage. Basically the voltage and current fluctuate up and down 50 times a second (or whatever your local number of Hz is in your mains electricity grid). This changes the voltages available to the op-amps and other components, causing the fluctuation to get added to the output. An op-amp has a positve supply rail and a negative supply rail, and you can bias the output by changing the supply voltages meaning that if one rail changes and the other doesn't compensate (in these cases the negative is usually grounded to a constant 0V) the output changes according to the change in supply voltage. No matter how well you rectify and filter a PSU adds mains hum into the sound you hear. A battery doesn't do this, which is why it sounds better. Now you can do some clever circuitry to try and compensate for it and that will help reduce it significantly, but even then it's not perfect and designers/producers don't always bother. Adding extra components adds expense. Two different batteries with the same voltage and current output however are going to behave in almost exactly the same way. The only difference would be how quickly the gradual running down changes happen, but unless your comparing say a 1000mAh to a 1mAh battery this is imperceivable. And keep in mind there is circuitry to combat that running down effect too.


----------



## SkyBleu

nukeshock said:


> Just adding it in i also demoed the SR71B and the stepdance amps ....the C&C X02 surpasses the RSA SR71B , and i feel the X02 is hovering around the same level as the stepdance ...its not quite there yet but its snapping at the heels of the stepdance...




I like the sound of that! Not far behind the StepDance, I can live with

Its a shame the StepDance has to use batteries...if it took a standard charge, I'd be trying that over the XO2, but now, my decision is easier to make thanks to you


----------



## TekeRugburn

In the market for a T1 now


----------



## tommo21

Quote: 





leonarfd said:


> @Tommo21
> 
> I have used the same setup but other headphones,Hifimediy usb dac +bh is really good sounding. Not used a dap that has sounded better than this combo. Sure your bh is 100% working?


 

 I'm not sure...it doesn't sound as if something is wrong, other than what I have mentioned. Everything seems to be working on it. But it's early days yet. At this moment it will have been only about 21 hours in burn-in. I still have hope it should come good within the 100 hour mark. I haven't used other headphones as of yet, but will try with my AKG K551 if the Shure doesn't work out. But it's a bit weird, because I feel the Shures actually are that good that they would have good synergy with almost anything. That's my experience so far...that they aren't that fussy. They play what they get thrown at them, neither enhancing or subtracting anything. I could also try my HRT Microstreamer as DAC to the C&C to se if it's the Hifimediy that's the problem. But either way...the C&C should be better than a FIIO E07K....right??


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





yblad said:


> I can't find what you're referring to and your statement is a little unclear? If you mean they are comparing a battery to a PSU then that's a totally different (and expected) thing. It's to do with the difference in how they work. To put it as simply as I can without losing the meaning it's because of the following. Excuse me if it's too technical, I can't think how to make it less so.
> 
> A battery provides a constant DC voltage and current (apart from as it runs down they can drop, but over say a minute it's to close to constant to matter. This device runs 80+ hours, the length of the average song is too short for any noticable change), a PSU takes an AC input and rectifies this to DC. This can never be done perfectly, and there will be what we call a ripple current/voltage. Basically the voltage and current fluctuate up and down 50 times a second (or whatever your local number of Hz is in your mains electricity grid). This changes the voltages available to the op-amps and other components, causing the fluctuation to get added to the output. An op-amp has a positve supply rail and a negative supply rail, and you can bias the output by changing the supply voltages meaning that if one rail changes and the other doesn't compensate (in these cases the negative is usually grounded to a constant 0V) the output changes according to the change in supply voltage. No matter how well you rectify and filter a PSU adds mains hum into the sound you hear. A battery doesn't do this, which is why it sounds better. Now you can do some clever circuitry to try and compensate for it and that will help reduce it significantly, but even then it's not perfect and designers/producers don't always bother. Adding extra components adds expense. Two different batteries with the same voltage and current output however are going to behave in almost exactly the same way. The only difference would be how quickly the gradual running down changes happen, but unless your comparing say a 1000mAh to a 1mAh battery this is imperceivable. And keep in mind there is circuitry to combat that running down effect too.


 
   
  was i talking to you? i suppose not... and this won't take us anywhere so relax.


----------



## Leonarfd

tommo21 said:


> I'm not sure...it doesn't sound as if something is wrong, other than what I have mentioned. Everything seems to be working on it. But it's early days yet. At this moment it will have been only about 21 hours in burn-in. I still have hope it should come good within the 100 hour mark. I haven't used other headphones as of yet, but will try with my AKG K551 if the Shure doesn't work out. But it's a bit weird, because I feel the Shures actually are that good that they would have good synergy with almost anything. That's my experience so far...that they aren't that fussy. They play what they get thrown at them, neither enhancing or subtracting anything. I could also try my HRT Microstreamer as DAC to the C&C to se if it's the Hifimediy that's the problem. But either way...the C&C should be better than a FIIO E07K....right??



 
 E07K sounds darker and less detailed for me than Hifimediy dac with BH, I tested the E07K together with Mad Dog and DT880 both can detect the difference quite easy. Much more engaging aswell on the BH than E07K, the E17 is better but still not as refined as the BH and Hifimediy dac. As for burn in there is not much to that can change inside a electronic device like this even on the measuring side.


----------



## H20Fidelity

ClieOS has added C&C BH2 to the $100 portable amp shoot out. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared#post_8154885


----------



## kova4a

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> ClieOS has added C&C BH2 to the $100 portable amp shoot out.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared#post_8154885


 
  Well, finally an objective review. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Anyway, I do agree with him on the issue with not enough power making the sound more mellow but I find this is an issue only on low gain. On high gain the tightness, attack and texture are better. But as I said before I personally prefer the smoother and more relaxed sound on low gain and also high gain gives me a way too little volume range to play with.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kova4a said:


> Well, finally an objective review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I use the amp on low gain pretty much all the time, and never turn the LF (or cheat switch) off. I agree on the smoothness / more mellow sound, also feels more airy to me. I find the bass too heavy on high gain with some IEM's. I've noticed HG thickens up the presentation. I think one thing that can be a little off putting is vocals can appear slightly recessed compared to the source alone with the amp. 

I can't remember the last time I charged mine, :rolleyes: Honestly runs on air almost.


----------



## SkyBleu

I like mine with all switches on to power my M-100's to the fullest. 8)

And i think that was what was required to allow the M-100's to peak with the BH.


----------



## yblad

gintaras said:


> was i talking to you? i suppose not... and this won't take us anywhere so relax.




Wow, talk about being snappy. If you don't want replies to things don't post them. There's private messages for a reason. All I did was ask what you were referring to and then explain why it happens, no need to be like that.


----------



## yblad

h20fidelity said:


> I use the amp on low gain pretty much all the time, and never turn the LF (or cheat switch) off. I agree on the smoothness / more mellow sound, also feels more airy to me. I find the bass too heavy on high gain with some IEM's. I've noticed HG thickens up the presentation. I think one thing that can be a little off putting is vocals can appear slightly recessed compared to the source alone with the amp.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I charged mine, :rolleyes: Honestly runs on air almost.




Opposite of how I run mine then, LF off and high gain. Not decided about the SF switch yet. C&C do seem to have made a battery that runs on magic


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> I use the amp on low gain pretty much all the time, and never turn the LF (or cheat switch) off. I agree on the smoothness / more mellow sound, also feels more airy to me. I find the bass too heavy on high gain with some IEM's. I've noticed HG thickens up the presentation. I think one thing that can be a little off putting is vocals can appear slightly recessed compared to the source alone with the amp.
> *
> I can't remember the last time I charged mine, :rolleyes: Honestly runs on air almost.*






yblad said:


> Opposite of how I run mine then, LF off and high gain. Not decided about the SF switch yet. *C&C do seem to have made a battery that runs on magic*




You guys should know by now that this amp runs on the power of a loyal owner's love. ^_^


----------



## blueangel2323

The BH being underpowered is a legitimate concern, but you can't have your cake and eat it too... or in this case, have your power and use it too. Do you want virtually infinite battery life, or lots of power for your high impedance headphones? Something's gotta give.


----------



## SkyBleu

blueangel2323 said:


> The BH being underpowered is a legitimate concern, but you can't have your cake and eat it too... or in this case, have your power and use it too. Do you want virtually infinite battery life, or lots of power for your high impedance headphones? Something's gotta give.




Its enough to power most IEMs out there. Maybe not so much on headphones.


----------



## Swy05

Something I was just thinking about. I only use the amp when im on the go and outside. Ive never really used it at home.

I never really paid attention to the "hiss" that the bh produces but I do notice a minor hiss. Its only noticeable above the 9 oclock spot on the volime pot. And gets louder when the pot is cranked up.

Granted, the hiss is much less than my fiio e6. Hmm maybe its my IEMs.


----------



## tommo21

OK, so it has been day two with mye C&C/Hifimediy Dac Shure SH840 combo. Have to say that after 25 hours of burn-in I'm a little bit more positive than I was yesterday. Things have fallen more together and I no longer feel that the FIIO E07K is better. The clarity and rythm and pace...and also the bass has come along nicely. I have to pinpoint that my initial impressions was with lo gain, LF on and out1. I experimented a bit today and used out 2 with lf and lo gain, and it got incredibly sibilant....this could also have something to do with the ES9023 dac. Because when I changed the bitrating around a bit, some of the sibilance went away. I'm gonna test it more with different settings in the morning.
   
  At least it's starting to come good I feel. It's still playing and when I get to work tomorrow it will have played around 50 hours. Very much looking forward to hear it again in the morning.


----------



## TekeRugburn




----------



## DarthSexy

can someone post a link to where i can buy this?


----------



## H20Fidelity

darthsexy said:


> can someone post a link to where i can buy this?




Here you go.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261172737290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## DarthSexy

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Here you go.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261172737290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


 
  is the person selling trustworthy?


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





darthsexy said:


> can someone post a link to where i can buy this?


 
  Glad you listened, mate
   
  You're doing yourself a great favour by avoiding the other entry level amps, such as the E11.


----------



## H20Fidelity

darthsexy said:


> is the person selling trustworthy?




Yes 100%, most members purchased through pollychen. I have just linked you to Head-Fi members main supplier of C&C BH (BH2)


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





tommo21 said:


> OK, so it has been day two with mye C&C/Hifimediy Dac Shure SH840 combo. Have to say that after 25 hours of burn-in I'm a little bit more positive than I was yesterday. Things have fallen more together and I no longer feel that the FIIO E07K is better. The clarity and rythm and pace...and also the bass has come along nicely. I have to pinpoint that my initial impressions was with lo gain, LF on and out1. I experimented a bit today and used out 2 with lf and lo gain, and it got incredibly sibilant....this could also have something to do with the ES9023 dac. Because when I changed the bitrating around a bit, some of the sibilance went away. I'm gonna test it more with different settings in the morning.
> 
> At least it's starting to come good I feel. It's still playing and when I get to work tomorrow it will have played around 50 hours. Very much looking forward to hear it again in the morning.


 
   
   
  If you haven't already seen this thread, it may help with settings or give you some ideas of things to try?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/659321/hifimediy-usb-sabre-dac-setup-help


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> If you haven't already seen this thread, it may help with settings or give you some ideas of things to try?  http://www.head-fi.org/t/659321/hifimediy-usb-sabre-dac-setup-help


 
   
  unsurprising because when you come from typical hifi to high-end the resolve of detail and dynamics might sound like an overkill at first listen until your ears begin to adjust. i guess this what happens to you coming from Fiio to C&C... no joke i saw not one guy who would tell me my front rig sounds sharp and so overdetail spacious... then after a few hours listen people cannot stop and demand more... after a few hours more they begin to tell this sounds now so huge and nicely warm around the mid tones... go figure what was their opinion a few hours ago :-D


----------



## DarthSexy

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Glad you listened, mate
> 
> You're doing yourself a great favour by avoiding the other entry level amps, such as the E11.


 
  lol thanks man! I was honestly thinking of going with that


----------



## H20Fidelity

I'll be testing BH with Vsonic's GR01 dual BA and Yamaha's open air HPH-200 headphone soon.

Stay tuned for some impressions.


----------



## SkyBleu

h20fidelity said:


> I'll be testing BH with Vsonic's GR01 dual BA and Yamaha's open air HPH-200 headphone soon.
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for some impressions.





Looking forward to seeing how the Yamaha's perform with the BH.

Keep us posted


----------



## yblad

gintaras said:


> unsurprising because when you come from typical hifi to high-end the resolve of detail and dynamics might sound like an overkill at first listen until your ears begin to adjust. i guess this what happens to you coming from Fiio to C&C... no joke i saw not one guy who would tell me my front rig sounds sharp and so overdetail spacious... then after a few hours listen people cannot stop and demand more... after a few hours more they begin to tell this sounds now so huge and nicely warm around the mid tones... go figure what was their opinion a few hours ago :-D




I think it's probably something akin to sensory overload to begin with. It's been a while since my first hifi experience so I can't really remember


----------



## DarthSexy

can anyone recommend me an LOD for this amp? Not sure which one to get. Preferably one under 40 bucks


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





darthsexy said:


> can anyone recommend me an LOD for this amp? Not sure which one to get. Preferably one under 40 bucks


 
*1.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-Pure-Copper/261211560201?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26
   
*2.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-SPC-COLOR/260926174811?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26
   
*3.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-BEST-DEAL/251042434262?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26


----------



## DarthSexy

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> *1.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-Pure-Copper/261211560201?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26
> 
> *2.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-SPC-COLOR/260926174811?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26
> 
> *3.* http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IPOD-LINE-OUT-DOCK-LOD-FOR-HEADPHONE-AMP-BEST-DEAL/251042434262?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D9106498164626222434%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D260926174811%26


 
  alright thanks a lot!


----------



## tommo21

Well.....I always like to look at pictures, so here's one of my office setup at the moment.

   
  It's a the original 3.5mm cable that came with the C&C, but I got two others in the mail today, one silver one and one pure copper one. Both from ebay and noname.


----------



## mpawluk91

tommo21 said:


> Well.....I always like to look at pictures, so here's one of my office setup at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a the original 3.5mm cable that came with the C&C, but I got two others in the mail today, one silver one and one pure copper one. Both from ebay and noname.


Hey man how would you compare those srh840 to other similarly priced cans


----------



## tommo21

mpawluk91 said:


> Hey man how would you compare those srh840 to other similarly priced cans




I really like these Shure's. They probably have a little bit emphasis on the midrange, nice bass but not overblown, and quite neutral treble. Compared to K551 that I have, they are a bit more closed in, and lacks probably a bit width and depth, but they are very musical and they're still my work-phones. Was gonna use the Soundmagic HP100 at work, but received a faulty pair, and having difficulties getting a replacement to me. The seller promised he would send them and, I still haven't received them after 14 days. I also complained to Ebay buyer protection, but as long as the seller says he has sent them they're siding with him....I feel this deal is going south and I now have Hp100's that only work on one ear...that's $200 monoheadphones... :mad:


----------



## mpawluk91

tommo21 said:


> I really like these Shure's. They probably have a little bit emphasis on the midrange, nice bass but not overblown, and quite neutral treble. Compared to K551 that I have, they are a bit more closed in, and lacks probably a bit width and depth, but they are very musical and they're still my work-phones. Was gonna use the Soundmagic HP100 at work, but received a faulty pair, and having difficulties getting a replacement to me. The seller promised he would send them and, I still haven't received them after 14 days. I also complained to Ebay buyer protection, but as long as the seller says he has sent them they're siding with him....I feel this deal is going south and I now have Hp100's that only work on one ear...that's $200 monoheadphones... :mad:


I would like to compare the srh840 to my Logitech UE6000, oh yeah and that's happened to me on eBay as well. I like amazon 10 times better


----------



## Jabozkikozki

Thanks for the thread man! BIG HELP for me! (rock)


----------



## Jabozkikozki

how much for the e11 and how much is the comparison with the C&C man? did they ship here in the Philippines?


----------



## MoonYeol

The BH is 99 USD. Shipping shoukd be free worldwide but check out the link posted not too long ago. E11 should be about 50 USD.


----------



## Jabozkikozki

i think i got the link of E11! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fiio-PORTABLE-HEADPHONE-AMPLIFIER-3-5mm-USB-CABLE-E11-/261170073261?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3ccef30ead
   
  now i am thinkin about what IEM's suite for my ongoin portable rig! my source is iPod Nano 3g and iPodtouch 4g.


----------



## Vidmaven

Quote: 





jabozkikozki said:


> i think i got the link of E11!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Just a heads up, this is the C&C BH thread not the Fiio E11 thread. You're better off asking those questions in your own thread that you started and/or the portable headphones section.
http://www.head-fi.org/t/672614/portable-rig-for-my-ipod-nano-3g
   
http://www.head-fi.org/f/103/portable-headphones-earphones-and-in-ear-monitors


----------



## MoonYeol

Yeah and if you asked most people in this thread who have heard both the E11 and the CC BH, they would tell you to not buy the E11. Just happened 1-2 pages ago. If you're looking for iems to go with the BH (which is really good price/performance and with the insane battery you don't have to worry about it dying on you soon) there are a few recommendations in the first post. The C&C BH is really a good amp, maybe not THE best sound quality in <$100 amp bracket but overall might be the best package. ClieOS added it to his comparison as well.


----------



## ravager

So you guys are saying there is pretty good synergy between the BH and the Shure SRH840s? Was between those and the M50s, with a target between 150-200 USD.
   
  I had been loving using the Klipsch X10 on Out 2 with hi gain and lf on, but unfortunately they have caused complications with my ears. (Ordered some comply tips, so maybe that will help) So I was looking to find a closed set and am seeing nothing but rave reviews about the 840s. My listening style is kind of shoegaze/noise pop mostly (think My Bloody Valentine) and also quite a bit of live Grateful Dead and some Pat Metheny. (Yeah, yeah, I know) I need headphones that work well with my portable rig and will also be a respite from the fatigue of my 325is at home, out of Magni/Modi rig and vinyl. But main reason I want them is to create my own world and just focus on the work in front of me at the office or coffee shop. 
   
  DAP is an unmodded ipod classic with silver plated LOD. The only other closed cans I have are the Senn HD280s and have never been particularly impressed with them. Certainly couldn't see myself carrying them around!
   
  By the way, this amp continues to amaze me. Could possibly be the best 100 dollars I have ever spent on hi-fi gear.
   
  I hope this is considered on topic H2O!


----------



## Vidmaven

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> Yeah and if you asked most people in this thread who have heard both the E11 and the CC BH, they would tell you to not buy the E11. Just happened 1-2 pages ago. If you're looking for iems to go with the BH (which is really good price/performance and with the insane battery you don't have to worry about it dying on you soon) there are a few recommendations in the first post. The C&C BH is really a good amp, maybe not THE best sound quality in <$100 amp bracket but overall might be the best package. ClieOS added it to his comparison as well.


 
  I own both as well as the E12 and Arrow 4G. The E11 was relegated to the amplifier for watching TV shows on the iPad as soon as the C&C came around. Not a bad amp as a starter but for a few $'s more the BH is head and shoulders above.


----------



## mpawluk91

vidmaven said:


> I own both as well as the E12 and Arrow 4G. The E11 was relegated to the amplifier for watching TV shows on the iPad as soon as the C&C came around. Not a bad amp as a starter but for a few $'s more the BH is head and shoulders above.


How do you compare the arrow 4g to the e12 Mont Blanc?


----------



## Negative818

The BH2 also sounds really good with the K3003i. I don't know if i would call it crazy synergy, but I have both the BH2 and the Arrow 4g and I prefer the BH2 with the K3003i. I still prefer the Arrow over the BH2 with some other of my headphones, but at a third of the price I am amazed with the BH2's sound. Almost makes me disappointed with the 4g.
   
  I too have a pair of the SRH840s, but I haven't spent a lot of time with them and the BH2. I'll put some time on them and report back with my opinion.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Why be disappointed? If you like the arrow 4g..whats to be disappointed about? 

I own both the arrow 4g and bh2 also and both serve their purposes. 

All this switches a features found on both amps and I never use any of them.... Except the gain once in awhile. 

Why I liked simple straight to the point amps the best. Original alo rx, Pico slim, rsa shadow and my newly acquired tralucent t1.


----------



## SkyBleu

tekerugburn said:


> Why be disappointed? If you like the arrow 4g..whats to be disappointed about?
> 
> I own both the arrow 4g and bh2 also and both serve their purposes.
> 
> ...




How do you find the T1 when compared to the BH?


----------



## TekeRugburn

skybleu said:


> How do you find the T1 when compared to the BH?




I just bought it and it hasn't come in yet


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> I just bought it and it hasn't come in yet


 
  Oh, okays.
   
  Do let us know when you do get to utilise it


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> How do you find the T1 when compared to the BH?


 
   
  sorry for breaking in, i have both and in short this is difficult to say.
   
  for C3 i prefer BH, it helps C3 open up since C3 amp section is weak and inferior. T1 truly shines with DAPs with good amp section because it can purify music and add background blackness and bring more rich texture and dynamics. to some extent i find BH and T1 being different amps and i love both for their own. T1 puts my RWAK one level above and here BH cannot help much. but on C3 i find BH doing better in adding space and texture. i call it synergy. lets say BH is adding more coloration while T1 is neutral and will do refine job only. So this is like coloration vs. purification.
   
  for what is worth.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> sorry for breaking in, i have both and in short this is difficult to say.
> 
> for C3 i prefer BH, it helps C3 open up since C3 amp section is weak and inferior. T1 truly shines with DAPs with good amp section because it can purify music and add background blackness and bring more rich texture and dynamics. to some extent i find* BH and T1 being different amps* and i love both for their own. T1 puts my RWAK one level above and here BH cannot help much. but on C3 i find BH doing better in adding space and texture. i call it *synergy*. lets say BH is adding more coloration while T1 is neutral and will do refine job only. So this is like *coloration vs. purification*.
> 
> *for what is worth.*


 
  Gintaras! Long time no see
   
  Yeah, I can agree with all that, haha. They are truly two different amps, and this quote *"coloration vs. purification" *is probably what separates the two.
   
  We've been through this conversation before, so we don't need to repeat again, as to how I don't find it "pure" and all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Nevertheless, I still want to get Teke's opinion on it
   
*"To each, their own."*


----------



## Gintaras

SkyBlue, great to hear from you, .... ah stop, you said Teke? here you go


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





gintaras said:


> SkyBlue, great to hear from you, .... ah stop, you said Teke? here you go


 


Spoiler: DJ%20Gintaras...


----------



## H20Fidelity

.


----------



## ravager

...


----------



## ravager

By the way I have some Shure SE215s with Comply tips, and the BH does a great job in taking the analytical presentation of the iems and making them more fun. I am experiencing no fatigue at all listening to My Bloody Valentine on shuffle. Lo gain, LF on fed by iPod. I have found that, other than the Senns, every phone I have plugged into this unit has benefitted in some way.


----------



## MoonYeol

Quote: 





ravager said:


> By the way I have some sure SE215s with Comply tips, and the BH does a great job in taking the analytical presentation of the iems and making them more fun. I am experiencing no fatigue at all listening to My Bloody Valentine on shuffle. Lo gain, LF on fed by iPod


 
  I haven't heard the SE215 but I don't think they were analytical to start with. From my (compared to some people) limited experience with the BH, it pretty much amplifies with soundstage and detail as its' strong suit. Tonally it's more neutral. If your phone is analytical, it will stay analytical. But the LF and SF switches are "fun", not recommended for bright phones though. I'm not trying to take something away from your experience, just that maybe it's not the BH that stands for the fun. Do you experience any fatigue listening to your SE215 with comply tips straight out of your iPod unEQ-ed?


----------



## ravager

moonyeol said:


> I haven't heard the SE215 but I don't think they were analytical to start with. From my (compared to some people) limited experience with the BH, it pretty much amplifies with soundstage and detail as its' strong suit. Tonally it's more neutral. If your phone is analytical, it will stay analytical. But the LF and SF switches are "fun", not recommended for bright phones though. I'm not trying to take something away from your experience, just that maybe it's not the BH that stands for the fun. Do you experience any fatigue listening to your SE215 with comply tips straight out of your iPod unEQ-ed?




Thanks for your input! I just listened to the new Daft Punk unamped from iPhone through the SE215 with comply T100 tips. It does have a different signature than the stock Shure foam pads. The bass is slightly more engaging, but at the expense of rolled off highs. But after amping with BH, the presentation seemed to come more alive. I do use LF almost by default and I think it does sound more "fun" (excuse my lack of a better technical term) than unamped.

Oh and I always use an unEQ'd source.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Yamaha HPH-200 are not a good match for C&C BH, I feel they sound better from the source alone.


----------



## mpawluk91

Pretty soon I'm gonna match up a pair of phonak pfe 132 with the bh


----------



## TekeRugburn

So I just got my tralucent t1 and I'd have to say it's in a whole different class than the bh2. 

The level of transparency and detail of it is something that completely floored me. Now don't get me wrong the bh2 is a good/great amp and works wonders for Prat but pure sonic qualities it falls short. 

The BH2 is the more "musical" of the two where the BH2 nudges the music in areas. Most noticeably the bass... Where it causes it to stay a bit longer? Like it's more pronounced or has more weight to it (not added mid bass if that's what you're thinking) but lingers a tad longer. 

The T1 is pretty neutral with world class transparency. The level of detail is amazing. 

It's like: BH2 is a artist painting a scene with detail and his personal interpretation of what he sees. 

While the T1 is a high powered dslr camera taking a photo of that exact same scene. 

It depends on what you want: 1) one of a kind painting where it was open to interpretation or 2) a perfect detailed photo copy of the scene seen in its untouched glory


----------



## Gintaras

tekerugburn said:


> So I just got my tralucent t1 and I'd have to say it's in a whole different class than the bh2.
> 
> The level of transparency and detail of it is something that completely floored me. Now don't get me wrong the bh2 is a good/great amp and works wonders for Prat but pure sonic qualities it falls short.
> 
> ...




pretty much reflects my experience too. they are two different however and i live happily with both, BH for C3 and T1 for Rwak gives me best of both worlds.


----------



## howdy

Does anyone or has anyone had the opportunity to audition the Bh vs the Fiio x3, I have read some opinions but i would like to read some more. I will be buying of these rigs in the next month or so, so any input would be appreciated.


----------



## mpawluk91

howdy said:


> Does anyone or has anyone had the opportunity to audition the Bh vs the Fiio x3, I have read some opinions but i would like to read some more. I will be buying of these rigs in the next month or so, so any input would be appreciated.


The fiio x3 has the same amp as the fiio e17, it's actually a really good amp considering that its internal, but comparing it the the c&c bh it will lose every time.

Think of it like comparing the bh to a fiio e6


----------



## howdy

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> The fiio x3 has the same amp as the fiio e17, it's actually a really good amp considering that its internal, but comparing it the the c&c bh it will lose every time.
> 
> Think of it like comparing the bh to a fiio e6


 
  so have you listened to both of them.


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> The fiio x3 has the same amp as the fiio e17, it's actually a really good amp considering that its internal, but comparing it the the c&c bh it will lose every time.
> 
> Think of it like comparing the bh to a fiio e6


 
   
  Not everyone agrees that the BH is the best......
   



> > clieos said:
> >
> >
> > > The issue with BH is, it is just not bring enough improvement for me. It fails my expectation of delivery tightness and power in the first place, and thus why it will never be quite the option I'll go for. I did try high gain - and yes, it is a lot better than low gain, but I can still detect the jump in power when an USB power supply is connected, so it is still slightly underpowered (though much less than low gain mode). Since I do own many portable amps, I have the luxury of not having to settle for less. But that's not to say BH is not a really good sounding amp among sub$100. It is just handicapped by the power section. If C&C would put in a small voltage pump and runs it at 5V instead of 3.7V, it would have been a great amp. Personally, I'll prefer a full powered amp running for 18hrs over an underpowered amp running over 80hrs, since adequate power to me is the most basic of requirement from an amp.


----------



## TekeRugburn

mpawluk91 said:


> The fiio x3 has the same amp as the fiio e17, it's actually a really good amp considering that its internal, but comparing it the the c&c bh it will lose every time.
> 
> Think of it like comparing the bh to a fiio e6




First the x3 is a dap with the amp similar to the e17 and the bh is just an amp

Shouldn't it more like comparing the bh to the e17?

Why just the e6?


----------



## mpawluk91

howdy said:


> so have you listened to both of them.


No but I have listened to the e17, i read that the x3 has the same amp as the e17


----------



## mpawluk91

achmedisdead said:


> Not everyone agrees that the BH is the best......


The bh isn't the best lol, I'm not jumping on that band wagon


----------



## mpawluk91

tekerugburn said:


> First the x3 is a dap with the amp similar to the e17 and the bh is just an amp
> 
> Shouldn't it more like comparing the bh to the e17?
> 
> Why just the e6?


I have a fiio e6 and it sounds remarkably similar to the e17's amp (all settings off)


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> The bh isn't the best lol, I'm not jumping on that band wagon


 
   
  right you are Sir, just wait for the best of best.... does not matter how long it takes and if you have your grandkids playing with your amp then


----------



## mpawluk91

I never meant that the bh is the best amp ever I just meant that it sounded noticeably better than the e17


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> I never meant that the bh is the best amp ever I just meant that it sounded noticeably better than the e17


 
   
  there was a smiley at the end, let me put a bigger one


----------



## Gintaras




----------



## mpawluk91

I think there's a lot of stoners in this thread lol

(Myself included)


----------



## SkyBleu

So I guess I should let you guys know I just got a C5 the other day...
   
  Onto my main reason why I'm reporting back here I did a BH dedicated part for you guys on my review on the C5 LOL.
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/673946/review-unboxing-jds-labs-c5-the-definition-of-neutrality


----------



## waynes world

Very informative - thanks for posting that! You managed to not have to trash the BH at all lol!
   
  And thanks for all of the images. I didn't realize how large the C5 is - seems about the same size as my E12. I really like the size of the BH and how it fits with the C3, so I will happily continue using that combo as my portable rig for the time being.


----------



## ravager

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So I guess I should let you guys know I just got a C5 the other day...
> 
> Onto my main reason why I'm reporting back here I did a BH dedicated part for you guys on my review on the C5 LOL.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/673946/review-unboxing-jds-labs-c5-the-definition-of-neutrality


 
  Really enjoyed that review. Pictures are fantastic.
   
  great job


----------



## TekeRugburn

Nice review!


----------



## SkyBleu

waynes world said:


> Very informative - thanks for posting that! You managed to not have to trash the BH at all lol!
> 
> And thanks for all of the images. I didn't realize how large the C5 is - seems about the same size as my E12. I really like the size of the BH and how it fits with the C3, so I will happily continue using that combo as my portable rig for the time being.




Thanks, and we all know the BH is a worthy competitor. 

Yes, when put next to the BH, the C5 appears to be pretty big, length and width wise.

C3/BH is an amazing combination after all, so I wouldn't say its a bad portable rig!



ravager said:


> Really enjoyed that review. Pictures are fantastic.
> 
> great job






tekerugburn said:


> Nice review!




Thanks guys


----------



## quodjo105

I've read the whole review about twice, very well done and straight to the point..


----------



## SkyBleu

quodjo105 said:


> I've read the whole review about twice, very well done and straight to the point..




Thanks, mate

Hope I could aid you in your decision of purchasing a C5 or not!


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> So I guess I should let you guys know I just got a C5 the other day...
> 
> Onto my main reason why I'm reporting back here I did a BH dedicated part for you guys on my review on the C5 LOL.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/673946/review-unboxing-jds-labs-c5-the-definition-of-neutrality


 
   
  That was a nicely done review.


----------



## SkyBleu

achmedisdead said:


> That was a nicely done review.




Thanks, Achmed


----------



## Leo888

Hi SkyBleu, thanks for the detail review and comparison. Before I bought the BH2, I was juggling btw them and now have another thing to look forward to. In due time, I would like to add the C5 to my gear list while I rock on with the BH2 for now.


----------



## SkyBleu

leo888 said:


> Hi SkyBleu, thanks for the detail review and comparison. Before I bought the BH2, I was juggling btw them and now have another thing to look forward to. In due time, I would like to add the C5 to my gear list while I rock on with the BH2 for now.




No problem

Glad I could help.

You should be happy you had bought the BH, regardless of the C5. The BH is without a doubt, a worthy competitor, and it doesn't lose to the C5 by much, so I can't say you're ultimately missing out. 

Rock on with the BH until you feel that you're bored of it and feel like getting a C5 to continue rocking on your journey!


----------



## marko93101

Excellent review  SkyBleu, if anything the review made me even more curious about the C3 and B&H pairing!  Keep it up, I look forward to more!


----------



## Leo888

Yes, I'm very content with the BH2 now. I have resisted listening to those higher end gears available locally and don't have the push to pursue them. Ignorance can sometimes be a blessing but in due time, it's gonna happen. Haha. Cheers.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





leo888 said:


> Yes, I'm very content with the BH2 now. I have resisted listening to those higher end gears available locally and don't have the push to pursue them. Ignorance can sometimes be a blessing but in due time, it's gonna happen. Haha. Cheers.


 
  Yeah, from this point, I'm probably also going to restrict myself from demoing anything of higher value, just to soothe my lust for more, for the time being. Leave the time gap between each item at a relatively balanced distance to save your wallet and give you more time to embrace what you have
   
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Excellent review  SkyBleu, if anything the review made me even more curious about the C3 and B&H pairing!  Keep it up, I look forward to more!


 
  Thanks for your positive feedback, Marko!
   
  Oh yes, the C3/BH is not a force to be reckoned with! 
 That combo is possibly one of the best synergical pairs of low-end audio.


----------



## Oregonian

skybleu said:


> Thanks, mate
> 
> Hope I could aid you in your decision of purchasing a C5 or not!




Good job on the review! I've got their earlier model, the C421 and like it and my BK a lot. They relegated my E-11 to the storage bin.


----------



## SkyBleu

oregonian said:


> Good job on the review! I've got their earlier model, the C421 and like it and my BK a lot. They relegated my E-11 to the storage bin.




Thank you

I hear the C421 can actually be better than the C5 in some ways according to someone's review I read a while back, so I wouldn't say you have much to worry about there!

Hahaha, your E11 relegated to the storage bin, whilst mine relegated to the bin, lol. 
(Just kidding, I'm not rich enough to do that. I sold it right after hearing the BH and realising that the E11 was just hype material


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Thanks for your positive feedback, Marko!
> 
> Oh yes, the C3/BH is not a force to be reckoned with!
> That combo is possibly one of the best synergical pairs of low-end audio.


 
   
  No problem, now more reviews are expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Sadly for me atm, I can't have both it's the BH or the C3.. One day I'll be able to get it and try it, for now the Classic does a good enough job


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> No problem, now more reviews are expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha, I can't be promising anymore reviews as I won't be getting anything new for quite some time

I'm currently thinking of getting a Classic for my C5, but the C3 does do a pretty good job. Plus, I'm going to have to reconsider my options there, as I have heard the C3 happens to be superior in sound quality when put up against the Classic/Video line.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> No problem, now more reviews are expected
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you can handle the basic user interface I found C3 a fair step ahead of the iPods.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Haha, I can't be promising anymore reviews as I won't be getting anything new for quite some time
> 
> I'm currently thinking of getting a Classic for my C5, but the C3 does do a pretty good job. Plus, I'm going to have to reconsider my options there, as I have heard the C3 happens to be superior in sound quality when put up against the Classic/Video line.


 

 I've read that the C3 sounds better, but as to how much better I'm unsure. One thing is for certain, the amount of space available on the Classic trumps the C3 and most other devices. I sold my last Classic and regretted it when loading up my Clip and got a "HDD Full" message. Main reason I won't be shifting it any time soon. 
   
   
  I will say though, I feel the Classic > LOD > BH sounds excellent. So I can imagine the C5 sounding excellent as well. Just load it with ALAC


----------



## Leo888

skybleu said:


> Haha, I can't be promising anymore reviews as I won't be getting anything new for quite some time
> 
> I'm currently thinking of getting a Classic for my ac5, but the C3 does do a pretty good job. Plus, I'm going to have to reconsider my options there, as I have heard the C3 happens to be superior in sound quality when put up against the Classic/Video line.




So, you see. it's been always the C3 that's bugging me since I got the BH2. Guess there will be one more purchase soon before I lay off for a while.


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> I've read that the C3 sounds better, but as to how much better I'm unsure. One thing is for certain, the amount of space available on the Classic trumps the C3 and most other devices. I sold my last Classic and regretted it when loading up my Clip and got a "HDD Full" message. Main reason I won't be shifting it any time soon.
> 
> 
> I will say though, I feel the Classic > LOD > BH sounds excellent. So I can imagine the C5 sounding excellent as well. Just load it with ALAC




Yeah, I've heard from previous C5/Classic owners claiming them to be a decent combo. ALAC? I think I'm going to rock box the Classic (if I ever get one) and load it up with FLAC! 



leo888 said:


> So, you see. it's been always the C3 that's bugging me since I got the BH2. Guess there will be one more purchase soon before I lay off for a while.




C3 is a worthy purchase for such a price of $100 to get more than you bargain for in terms of SQ. Easy!


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Yeah, I've heard from previous C5/Classic owners claiming them to be a decent combo. ALAC? I think I'm going to rock box the Classic (if I ever get one) and load it up with FLAC!


 
   
  I've taken RB off mine the other week, quite a bit buggy at times and wasn't happy that it wouldn't work with my Bose docking station, trying to bag an older "Color" model for RB


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> I've taken RB off mine the other week, quite a bit buggy at times and wasn't happy that it wouldn't work with my Bose docking station, trying to bag an older "Color" model for RB




Can you describe to me some of these bugs, briefly?
Buggy RB causes me to sell my DAPs that are running it, so if you could fill me in, that's be great

I think the video 5.5 should be a decent one to RB if you're looking for the older generation ones.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





skybleu said:


> Can you describe to me some of these bugs, briefly?
> Buggy RB causes me to sell my DAPs that are running it, so if you could fill me in, that's be great
> 
> I think the video 5.5 should be a decent one to RB if you're looking for the older generation ones.


 
   
  Turns out Sister still has her old Video. 30gb which isn't bad at all. YEOOOOW 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
   
  Hmmmm, off the top of my head..
   

 Froze when I scrolled EQ settings too fast
 Froze when I entered database after refresh if I didn't wait a few minutes(symbol to suggest it was still updating had left the screen)
 Sometimes got major laggy when looking through flac collection(this was one of my biggest gripes, as if it wasn't picking up wheel movements.
 Skipped a song and it reset, happened a few times.
   
  There just a few off the top of my head, but baring in mind the RB for Classic isn't "official" yet so install at your own discrepancy. 
   
  After switching back to Apple FW and it was just so much handier.


----------



## TekeRugburn

I have never had any problems on rock box. Ipod video 5g and 5.5g, fuze v1 and v2, clips, ipod mini.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





tekerugburn said:


> I have never had any problems on rock box. Ipod video 5g and 5.5g, fuze v1 and v2, clips, ipod mini.


 
  RB has them all sorted, Classic is essentially still in the works! Don't get me wrong, I love RB and it goes excellent with the Clip, but atm for me it's a bit too buggy. Although others are having nothing but a dream come true with the FW


----------



## SkyBleu

marko93101 said:


> Turns out Sister still has her old Video. 30gb which isn't bad at all. YEOOOOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I've also encountered a few bugs with when I had an RBed Clip. I guess you could say, I'm a bit nit-picky with UI and performance.

I'll wait out a new DAP in that case, seeing that RB seems to still be buggy on the Classic.


----------



## marko93101

skybleu said:


> Yeah, I've also encountered a few bugs with when I had an RBed Clip. I guess you could say, I'm a bit nit-picky with UI and performance.
> 
> I'll wait out a new DAP in that case, seeing that RB seems to still be buggy on the Classic.




There's daily builds that deal with new problems as they arise. Still might be worth a go!


----------



## vanillazai

Hey guys, i wanted to ask if anyone here has paired the
   
  C&C BH with HD650 or HD600 or Alessandro MS2 or the KEF M500?
   
  How do they sound with the amp? Or is there a better choice for this amp to pair with? Thanks!
   
  Edit : I've been using my C&C bh with sansa and alessandro ms1, and its been an amazing journey.


----------



## mpawluk91

vanillazai said:


> Hey guys, i wanted to ask if anyone here has paired the
> 
> C&C BH with HD650 or HD600 or Alessandro MS2 or the KEF M500?
> 
> ...


Well I've paired some grado sr225i with bh and it was awfully cold sounding

I'm guessing the ms2 would be very similar,

On a good note I've had good luck with senns on the bh but I never heard the hd650 or hd600


----------



## MoonYeol

I have not heard any of the headphones and I've only paired the BH with iems myself. But from what I've read they should be too hard to drive to get good results. As in not getting good quality. Maybe they will go to a satisfying volume but might lack power and refinement.


----------



## vanillazai

Quote: 





mpawluk91 said:


> Well I've paired some grado sr225i with bh and it was awfully cold sounding
> 
> I'm guessing the ms2 would be very similar,
> 
> On a good note I've had good luck with senns on the bh but I never heard the hd650 or hd600


 
  Hmm guess i'll be skipping the ms2 then.. I'm trying to purchase another pair of cans but i cant make up my mind..


----------



## ToPaLi

hey guys..anybody tried to pair the BH with mad dogs by mr speakers?
  was it good or just meh?
  im asking cause ill have the mad dogs soon and ill use it with my ipodtouch 2g..and im looking for a good portable amp that could fit in my pocket..thanks guys!


----------



## Kamakahah

topali said:


> hey guys..anybody tried to pair the BH with mad dogs by mr speakers?
> was it good or just meh?
> im asking cause ill have the mad dogs soon and ill use it with my ipodtouch 2g..and im looking for a good portable amp that could fit in my pocket..thanks guys!




It works. Not nearly as good as a desktop amp though.


----------



## mpawluk91

vanillazai said:


> Hmm guess i'll be skipping the ms2 then.. I'm trying to purchase another pair of cans but i cant make up my mind..


I have had really good results with the Logitech ue 6000

They're 180 dollars on amazon


----------



## ravager

To answer one of my earlier questions I went ahead and bought those *Shure SRH840 *studio monitors. I needed a closed back can because silicon tipped IEMs were giving me swimmer's ear, and I find these Shures to be pretty nice. They have the isolating quality I was looking for, and they are actually quite comfortable, once your neck muscles get used to the added 317 grams on your head! Yes, they are huge, and you won't win any cool points while wearing them.
   
  I did an A/B test with the *Audioengine D1* and *C&C BH*. The BH was fed with the RCA out of the D1 with volume pot fully clockwise. The headphone output stage of the D1 was far warmer and with a less impactful bass than the BH, even without the LF switch on. There is no question this is a great pairing. I have maybe 50 hours on the Shures and they seem to still be evolving, or my ears are. The muddy bass I felt they had out of the box has been replaced with a sharper, impactful bass. The treble has been tamed somewhat as well, but becomes fuller with the BH driving the proceedings. They are more detailed than say, the *Senn HD280 Pro*, but nowhere near as aggressive as the *Grado SR325is*, which is my go-to on ear can. I have to say that I prefer this setup to the *Klipsch X10*s. Should sate my desire to upgrade the amp for a bit, but we all know that won't last.
   
  For now...I love this amp. I love this setup. Joe Bob says, check it out.


----------



## mpawluk91

ravager said:


> To answer one of my earlier questions I went ahead and bought those *Shure SRH840* studio monitors. I needed a closed back can because silicon tipped IEMs were giving me swimmer's ear, and I find these Shures to be pretty nice. They have the isolating quality I was looking for, and they are actually quite comfortable, once your neck muscles get used to the added 317 grams on your head! Yes, they are huge, and you won't win any cool points while wearing them.
> 
> I did an A/B test with the *Audioengine D1* and *C&C BH*. The BH was fed with the RCA out of the D1 with volume pot fully clockwise. The headphone output stage of the D1 was far warmer and with a less impactful bass than the BH, even without the LF switch on. There is no question this is a great pairing. I have maybe 50 hours on the Shures and they seem to still be evolving, or my ears are. The muddy bass I felt they had out of the box has been replaced with a sharper, impactful bass. The treble has been tamed somewhat as well, but becomes fuller with the BH driving the proceedings. They are more detailed than say, the *Senn HD280 Pro*, but nowhere near as aggressive as the *Grado SR325is*, which is my go-to on ear can. I have to say that I prefer this setup to the *Klipsch X10*s. Should sate my desire to upgrade the amp for a bit, but we all know that won't last.
> 
> For now...I love this amp. I love this setup. Joe Bob says, check it out.


I got 150 hours on my srh840's and they're still changing


----------



## marko93101

Anyone have any experience with this amp and the TF10s?


----------



## Gintaras

Marko, i had TF10 and can assure you BH pairs excellent with them, personally i felt very good about this pair but since getting H200 i found them better fit for my taste. ask Old Dude he has TF10 and BH and can tell you more.


----------



## MoonYeol

TF10 and BH are listed as wicked synergy on the first page. So my guess is that they work just fine together


----------



## H20Fidelity

They pair very well together, the crazy synergy recommendation was made by me, because putting those two pieces of gear together is rather special. Especially using the amps LF switch, and silver plated cable.

100% H20 approved.


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> TF10 and BH are listed as wicked synergy on the first page. So my guess is that they work just fine together


 
   
  Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> They pair very well together, the crazy synergy recommendation was made by me, because putting those two pieces of gear together is rather special. Especially using the amps LF switch, and silver plated cable.
> 
> 100% H20 approved.


 
   
   
  I've read this thread page to page and I'm ashamed to say I didn't even think of looking back at the synergy section and can't recall H20 mentioning it. I've dishonoured myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  ..but thanks for the reply, guy I sold mine to a while back doesn't want them so I'm buying back.   
   
   
  Should also say, been using the C&C with SE215s and getting some enjoyable results.


----------



## Gintaras

moonyeol said:


> TF10 and BH are listed as wicked synergy on the first page. So my guess is that they work just fine together




Itchy Witchy combination is C3 into BH into H200, damn ear opener setup, get this and forget all your worries and upgrades.


----------



## gav007

I ordered the amp a few weeks ago and I am waiting for it to arrive. Has anyone tried pairing the C&C BH with an iMod 5G?


----------



## MoonYeol

Crazy synergy. Still early on but 10 minutes out of out1 the UE900 sounds spacious, a bit laid back, has a bit of a mid bass hump, sub bass is a bit weak due to mid bass and treble has sparkle and decent detail but not the most linear extension. The lower mids almost sound a bit veiled to me. This is out of the box. Pretty much what people say. That's with pinhole open. Thinking about what Rin wrote on output impedance and UE900 (basically what tipped the scales and made me pull the trigger on them) I plugged them into out2 which ClieOs measured at 100 Ohms. 

http://rinchoi.blogspot.se/2012/10/ultimate-ears-part3-in-depth-analysis.html

Voila! Extension. Circular soundstage, however a bit less wide. Sub bass comes forward because mid bass is lowered. (I think that's why. Anyway I don't want to say that just about every single part is enhanced.) Bass feels tighter. The hint of mid veiling is gone. A tiny bit of sibilance on records that are prone to sibilance. But this is really something. More impressions to come later. Will block the pinholes soon.

Rig used: Galaxy S4 i9505 -> Hifimediy Sabre DAC E9023 -> pure silver IC -> UE900 pinholes open


----------



## H20Fidelity

moonyeol said:


> Crazy synergy. Still early on but 10 minutes out of out1 the UE900 sounds spacious, a bit laid back, has a bit of a mid bass hump, sub bass is a bit weak due to mid bass and treble has sparkle and decent detail but not the most linear extension. The lower mids almost sound a bit veiled to me. This is out of the box. Pretty much what people say. That's with pinhole open. Thinking about what Rin wrote on output impedance and UE900 (basically what tipped the scales and made me pull the trigger on them) I plugged them into out2 which ClieOs measured at 100 Ohms.
> 
> http://rinchoi.blogspot.se/2012/10/ultimate-ears-part3-in-depth-analysis.html
> 
> ...




I will add this for you.


----------



## Ari33

Does anyone notice any changes in sound quality, sound signiture or an increase in volume when listening to the BH while it's charging?


----------



## Achmedisdead

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> Does anyone notice any changes in sound quality, sound signiture or an increase in volume when listening to the BH while it's charging?


 
  Yes, someone did....
http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/1545#post_9631561


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





achmedisdead said:


> Yes, someone did....
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/1545#post_9631561


 
   
  Thanks, I thought I'd read that somewhere but couldn't find it... thought I was imagining things.
  Sounds like it would really benefit from a 5v Li-ion battery and they do exist, I guess battery cell size is the issue.


----------



## MoonYeol

Does a battery the same size as the one usef in BH on 5V instead of 3.7V exist?


----------



## docentore

Hi all,
  After reading almost whole thread and great review from OP I decided to get one for myself. According to the Irish post it arrived this morning to sorting office here.
   
  I have question to Sansa Fuze users and Ipod with diyMod/iMod etc:
   
  Did anyone measured DC offset on output using line-out cable *without* coupling capacitors on the path? Does the C&C BH2 have DC coupling capacitors on input? I know that it says this in manufacturer description, but it is poor translation to English and this might be not accurate.
   
  I'm in middle of building my LOD cables, Fuze outputs LO @1.2V but when connected to cMoyBB by JDSLabs offset is <8mV.
   
  Many thanks for any help.


----------



## H20Fidelity

docentore said:


> Hi all,
> After reading almost whole thread and great review from OP I decided to get one for myself. According to the Irish post it arrived this morning to sorting office here.
> 
> I have question to Sansa Fuze users and Ipod with diyMod/iMod etc:
> ...




I suggest you contact ClieOS via PM with your question. He is fairly knowledgeable in this area. 

http://www.head-fi.org/u/11725/clieos


----------



## docentore

Thanks H2OFidelity. Just got reply from ClieOS.
   
  The C&C should not be used with un-coupled source like Sansa Fuze or iMod (we're talking about LO ofcourse)


----------



## TekeRugburn

moonyeol said:


> Does a battery the same size as the one usef in BH on 5V instead of 3.7V exist?




If there was. I'd be all over that


----------



## vanillazai

Hey guys, so yeah, I'm pairing my C&C BH with a sansa clip+.. But i can't seem to get the cable right.. Any ideas what cable would be good to fit with it? 
   
  I'm currently using this...
   
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-W3-HiFi-Audio-Cable-3-5-to-3-5mm-Headphone-Amp-iPod-PC-MP3-Laptop-/200851488533?hash=item2ec3ae7f15
   
  But the cable sometimes makes it so hard for me to pull it out from my pockets. Kinda makes it less portable-ish.
   
  P.S : Might throw in a Colorfly C3 in soon.. and or a E12.. So yeah, we'll see  And just got myself the T-Peos H200. Wooooh.
   
  Edit : Btw, how do you guys carry them along?


----------



## Oregonian

Quote: 





vanillazai said:


> Hey guys, so yeah, I'm pairing my C&C BH with a sansa clip+.. But i can't seem to get the cable right.. Any ideas what cable would be good to fit with it?
> 
> I'm currently using this...
> 
> ...


----------



## marko93101

Has anyone paired the C&C BH with the MadDogs? Considering getting a pair around Christmas for an end game /home/transportable rig


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





vanillazai said:


> Hey guys, so yeah, I'm pairing my C&C BH with a sansa clip+.. But i can't seem to get the cable right.. Any ideas what cable would be good to fit with it?
> 
> I'm currently using this...
> 
> ...


 
   
  Here is what I use right now. I picked up the interconnect form BTG-Audio before I started making my own cables/interconnects. Going to make a new one this weekend to try out a different arrangement. 
   


Spoiler: The%20picture






  There are a lot of options, but most of them cant be done with options available on Ebay. Getting a company or a DIYer to make you one is easy enough though.
   
  Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> Has anyone paired the C&C BH with the MadDogs? Considering getting a pair around Christmas for an end game /home/transportable rig


 
   
  I have/do. The Mad Dogs scale with more power, to a point. Most people that buy Mad Dogs do so for a work or desktop rig. That rig generally consists of a powerful amp of some sort. Lots of guys even go the vintage receive route. Along with the Schiit Magni, I also use my Dogs with a Emotiva a-100 speaker amp with an adapter I built to run from speaker taps to a 1/4" female.
  Power really makes the Dogs come out to play.
   
  If you plug the Mad Dogs into the C&C BH in output 1 with the gain on high, they supply enough volume that you could cause some hearing loss. However, you lose a lot of the Mad Dogs magic. The sound is a little looser, not as detailed, and lacks the tight slam that you get from raw power. It works on-the-go but you lose a fair amount of potential.


----------



## mpawluk91

kamakahah said:


> Here is what I use right now. I picked up the interconnect form BTG-Audio before I started making my own cables/interconnects. Going to make a new one this weekend to try out a different arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn man I knew mad dogs required lots of juice but damn lol

Would an arrow 4g be enough if I ever bought some mad dogs?


----------



## Kamakahah

It all depends what you want out of the dogs. 
They don't need the Emotiva a-100 but it adds some serious power making the sound more forward and even adds a but of a V-shaped signature. The end result is a fun sound that's enjoyable for certain music. 

The C&C BH manages to power them with sufficient volume, but you probably won't find desktop power from a portable unless it's big and expensive. 

If you're ever near Orange County, California I'd be happy to let you demo them. In fact, we are doing a get together or mini meet next week if all goes well.


----------



## mpawluk91

kamakahah said:


> It all depends what you want out of the dogs.
> They don't need the Emotiva a-100 but it adds some serious power making the sound more forward and even adds a but of a V-shaped signature. The end result is a fun sound that's enjoyable for certain music.
> 
> The C&C BH manages to power them with sufficient volume, but you probably won't find desktop power from a portable unless it's big and expensive.
> ...


Damn I live near Pittsburgh PA but my girlfriends family lives in San Diego CA


----------



## marko93101

kamakahah said:


> Here is what I use right now. I picked up the interconnect form BTG-Audio before I started making my own cables/interconnects. Going to make a new one this weekend to try out a different arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




All going to plan, I'll have a M/M Schiit stack. Would you reckon that'd be sufficient?

Really the only times I'd use it on the go, would be planes or long haul flights. I'm a firm fan of my iPod > C&C BH > IEMS/headphones. As small as possible with nice sound.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





marko93101 said:


> All going to plan, I'll have a M/M Schiit stack. Would you reckon that'd be sufficient?
> 
> Really the only times I'd use it on the go, would be planes or long haul flights. I'm a firm fan of my iPod > C&C BH > IEMS/headphones. As small as possible with nice sound.


 
   
  I normally use it with the M/M stack and it's great. Love it. So the answer is yes.
   
  You could still use the C&C with the MDs on a plane and enjoy it. No doubt about it. Its not like you'd be trying to do critical listening on a plane anyway. The Mad Dogs would be super comfy too for that. Though with the announcement of the Alpha Dogs, I'm probably going to upgrade. Curious to see how well the C&C BH does with those, however, I imagine that it will be close to the same considering it's still the same driver just with new cups.


----------



## vanillazai

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> Here is what I use right now. I picked up the interconnect form BTG-Audio before I started making my own cables/interconnects. Going to make a new one this weekend to try out a different arrangement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the input. I'll try to check for some local DIYers.
   
  Quote: 





oregonian said:


>


 
  This is brilliant!


----------



## Gintaras

Holly Molly, that's a setup, and it must be healthy too


----------



## mpawluk91

It's for bass heads on the move lol


----------



## H20Fidelity

You could power a car subwoofer with that rig.


----------



## MoonYeol

That rig could turn the Re0 into subwoofers.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> You could power a car subwoofer with that rig.


Lol it probably sounds like one at least. 

My buddy had 2 dc level 12 subs powered by a sundown 2000 watt rms amp in his BMW m3

You can't breath when the subs hit it like pulls your breath out of your lungs, I really don't love bass all that much but some people need it I guess


----------



## marko93101

Quote: 





kamakahah said:


> I normally use it with the M/M stack and it's great. Love it. So the answer is yes.
> 
> You could still use the C&C with the MDs on a plane and enjoy it. No doubt about it. Its not like you'd be trying to do critical listening on a plane anyway. The Mad Dogs would be super comfy too for that. Though with the announcement of the Alpha Dogs, I'm probably going to upgrade. Curious to see how well the C&C BH does with those, however, I imagine that it will be close to the same considering it's still the same driver just with new cups.


 
   
   
   
  This is brilliant, end game home rig is gonna be about 330€ excl delivery!  
   
   
  Now to just find me some IEMs to get close to end game on the go. Getting TF10s sometime soon so I'll see how well they really pair with the C&C


----------



## MoonYeol

marko93101 said:


> This is brilliant, end game home rig is gonna be about 330€ excl delivery!
> 
> 
> Now to just find me some IEMs to get close to end game on the go. Getting TF10s sometime soon so I'll see how well they really pair with the C&C




End game? There is no end game..


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> End game? There is no end game..


 
   
  Sadly, you are so right.


----------



## gav007

My C&C BH2 finally arrives tomorrow and I hope it pairs well with my iMod.


----------



## Kamakahah

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> End game? There is no end game..


 
   
  Quote: 





waynes world said:


> Sadly, you are so right.


 
   
  Sad but true. Even time I think that I'm done and have spent too much money, I end up spending twice as much on something else. Such is the Head-Fi addition.


----------



## marko93101

What I really meant by that is it will be an end game rig for the foreseeable future! Currently a Part Time Employed Student. So it's the Max I can justify if ,y summer contract extended! After that it's all savings to go to America for the summer! If not, still have my S500s and C&C to fall back on


----------



## docentore

Finally I have managed to rebuild my LOD cable for Fuze with some Elna SimicII capacitors. I really like the sound of my rig now (Fuze, my own diy lod cable with Elna caps, ATH ES-700 recabled by Forza Audioworks).
   
  I also had a peek inside the amp - this time I wasn't so impressed. The Wima caps from seller description - none of them found, only some cheapo film caps, very sloppy soldering. Just need to wait for some cash to come and I'm going to change few parts inside - replace all film caps with Kemet of Wima, replace pot with hand picked Alps, replace Rubycon electrolits with Nichicon Muse. When done I'll post the update.
   
  But nevertheless it pairs nicely with Fuze and ES-700.


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey there, haven't popped into this thread for quite some time now, since I bought my C5!
   
  Anyways, I recently received a pair of Vsonic VSD1S from a local Head-Fi'er, and man, do they kick arse with the BH/C3 combo! 
  I didn't quite feel this when using it with the C5/C3 rig, but man, did the BH do me right, yet again!
   
  Here's the rig doing me justice!


----------



## SkyBleu

Add these to the "Crazy Synergy" section please, H20!


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





docentore said:


> I also had a peek inside the amp - this time I wasn't so impressed. The Wima caps from seller description - none of them found, only some cheapo film caps, very sloppy soldering. Just need to wait for some cash to come and I'm going to change few parts inside - replace all film caps with Kemet of Wima, replace pot with hand picked Alps, replace Rubycon electrolits with Nichicon Muse. When done I'll post the update.


 
  I'd like to see that changeup with pics if you can manage. Interesting.Thanks!


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





nick n said:


> I'd like to see that changeup with pics if you can manage. Interesting.Thanks!


 
  Will do. I just placed an order with Farnell, I should have parts tomorrow. If everything goes well I will do the swap over the weekend while mrs is in college.


----------



## Gintaras

wow sexy looking combo, another happy user and lovely photos, put them to BH hall of fame :-D


----------



## vanillazai

Woooo. Got my T-Peos H200.. Burning them in 
   
  All that's left is the Colorfly c3.


----------



## H20Fidelity

vanillazai said:


> Woooo. Got my T-Peos H200.. Burning them in
> 
> All that's left is the Colorfly c3.




Good pairing, I have that rig along side H-200. 

What I recommend to complete your rig is a pure silver interconnect, 'but' not just any pure silver interconnect, one from the eBay seller onest11, which has been proven and recommended. This cable is around $35 USD, gives H-200 / C3 / BH great tonality and separation, we have tested this cable among other popular sellers and onest11's cable wins hands down, I recommend this because his cable really does make all the difference.

Like this.



Unfortunately he doesn't have any listed atm, however if you contact him he can make the cable any length you want or with right angle jacks. 

http://myworld.ebay.com.au/onest11/

Onest11''s cables are the bomb, seriously, especially his pure silver, I've been very impressed.


----------



## vanillazai

Quote: 





h20fidelity said:


> Good pairing, I have that rig along side H-200.
> 
> What I recommend to complete your rig is a pure silver interconnect, 'but' not just any pure silver interconnect, one from the eBay seller onest11, which has been proven and recommended. This cable is around $35 USD, gives H-200 / C3 / BH great tonality and separation, we have tested this cable among other popular sellers and onest11's cable wins hands down, I recommend this because his cable really does make all the difference.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks, i'll give it a check 
   
  And yeah, the set was recommended by Gintaras,  I couldn't find headphones that i like so far.. Except from the DT770 and ATH M50s, but would be saving up for the V-moda m-100 now.


----------



## SkyBleu

Quote: 





vanillazai said:


> Thanks, i'll give it a check
> 
> And yeah, the set was recommended by Gintaras,  I couldn't find headphones that i like so far.. Except from the DT770 and ATH M50s, but would be saving up for the V-moda m-100 now.


 
  I'm flaunting the set as we speak! With an Onest11 pure silver right-angled cable (pretty much the same one that H20Fidelity recommended you up there)


----------



## Kamakahah

Well, his profit off those isn't bad. That's about $17 worth of materials. And he isn't overcharging for it like most places.


----------



## docentore

I've received few parts today. I wasn't too careful when taking dimensions of components and most of them are unusable for the mod I had in mind, but here are pictures of what I did so far.
  Before the mod:

   
  You can see that some of the tantalum caps are darker than other ones, this and lot of bad soldering got me into idea of replacing parts. I'm not saying that my soldering is much better, but quality control definitely is! 
  All caps are no name apart from 2 film EPCOS by the headphone ports and 3 electroliyc Rubycon (mind that the litycs have certain shelf life and are most common counterfeit component, by buying parts in Farnell I was sure I'm installing genuine parts).
  Here is what I replaced so far:

   
  Electrolityc caps changed to Panasonic FR (supposingly those are miniaturised FM series) + 4 film caps from Vishay/BC.
  Need to replace tantalum caps (I'm thinking of OxiCaps if I will find right size), the rest of dilm caps and pot for Apls.
  If anyone needs here is part list with sizes:
  3x 1000uF 6.3V 8x11.5mm electrolityc capacitors
  2x 0.22uF film caps
  2x 0.15uF film caps
  2x 0.18uF film caps
  2x 0.12uF film caps
  2x 0.015uF (15nF) film caps
  all film caps need to be 7.2x6.5x2.5mm or smaller
  4x 100uF tantalum caps (probably size B).
   
  I'm happy with results so far (amp is still working ). Soundwise - I can hear more bass, but it is not leaking or bloated. More comparison will come when I'll have the job 100% done and compare it to unmodded amp.


----------



## nick n

Thanks for the parts list as well.


----------



## MoonYeol

I'm just wondering. Is it possible to swap the battery to a higher mah one and transform the output to 5V since powerbanks use 3.7V batteries and output 5V. Is it possible?


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> I'm just wondering. Is it possible to swap the battery to a higher mah one and transform the output to 5V since powerbanks use 3.7V batteries and output 5V. Is it possible?


 
  I don't its worth an effort. 
  1. You would need some step up circuit which you would have to place somewhere, and there isn't much space inside.
  2. Step up would add noise to the power
  3. Some of the parts are rated 6.3v, while powering them with 3.7-4.2v is safe, running 5v through them is close to the safe limit.
  my 2 cents


----------



## MoonYeol

docentore said:


> I don't its worth an effort.
> 1. You would need some step up circuit which you would have to place somewhere, and there isn't much space inside.
> 2. Step up would add noise to the power
> 3. Some of the parts are rated 6.3v, while powering them with 3.7-4.2v is safe, running 5v through them is close to the safe limit.
> my 2 cents




Thanks! Now I don't have to wonder: "What if". Since I don't know anything at all about electronics. All I know is how to solder the cables my cat ate when she was a kitten.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





docentore said:


> I don't its worth an effort.
> 1. You would need some step up circuit which you would have to place somewhere, and there isn't much space inside.
> 2. Step up would add noise to the power
> 3. Some of the parts are rated 6.3v, while powering them with 3.7-4.2v is safe, running 5v through them is close to the safe limit.
> my 2 cents


 
   
  It is designed to be used while charging so a 5v input via USB should be fine. Anyone ever tried one of these li-ion powerpack with a 5v out USB connector that you get on Ebay, to see how much noise is added?


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> It is designed to be used while charging so a 5v input via USB should be fine. Anyone ever tried one of these li-ion powerpack with a 5v out USB connector that you get on Ebay, to see how much noise is added?


 
   
  True, but MoonYeol was asking about changing internal power source (battery) from 3.7v to 5v as far as I know. While powering through USB port the voltage is being dropped by drop down circuit.
  I think 5v li-ion batterries don't exist anyway, they come in multiplication of 3.7v (3.7, 7.4, 11.1v etc)


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





docentore said:


> True, but MoonYeol was asking about changing internal power source (battery) from 3.7v to 5v as far as I know. While powering through USB port the voltage is being dropped by drop down circuit.
> I think 5v li-ion batterries don't exist anyway, they come in multiplication of 3.7v (3.7, 7.4, 11.1v etc)


 
   
  You're right,  there is no such thing as a 5v Li-ion battery, the Li-ion chemical reaction that takes place dictates that so the 5v Powerbanks on Ebay must have a voltage booster (.. or drop) circuit in them.
   
  I wonder if the USB's 5V is dropped down though, it's strange that the bass is improved and tightened while charging if it is.
   
_Edit-  Yep, from research it seems that the BH must have a voltage drop circuit because max input voltage for charging a single cell Li-ion battery must not excede 4.2V, (+- 0.055V) so this additional 0.5v must be where the better/tighter bass comes from?_


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> You're right,  there is no such thing as a 5v Li-ion battery, the Li-ion chemical reaction that takes place dictates that so the 5v Powerbanks on Ebay must have a voltage booster (.. or drop) circuit in them.
> 
> I wonder if the USB's 5V is dropped down though, it's strange that the bass is improved and tightened while charging if it is.
> 
> _Edit-  Yep, from research it seems that the BH must have a voltage drop circuit because max input voltage for charging a single cell Li-ion battery must not excede 4.2V, (+- 0.055V) so this additional 0.5v must be where the better/tighter bass comes from?_


 
  Next time I will have the cover taken off I will measure voltage going into op-amps and post the results. Haven't tried using it while charging myself yet


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> It is designed to be used while charging so a 5v input via USB should be fine. Anyone ever tried one of these li-ion powerpack with a 5v out USB connector that you get on Ebay, to see how much noise is added?


 

 Oh why didn't I think of that before.... great idea.  Endless battery life here we go.


----------



## MoonYeol

I can check if there is any added noise. Can't be worse than the usb on my laptop anyway.

Edit: No added noise at all using:
http://viewitem.eim.ebay.se/20000mAh-Black-Portable-Powerbank-Supply-USB-Battery-Charger-UK-DISPATCH---/221266100608/item
But with my current phones and songs I'm pressed to find any real difference. It might just be placebo but I think there is some added impact and bass rumble. It would be great to know about the smallest ones. I'm pretty sure I've heard a difference when using a wall socket adapter to feed the BH. But it shouldn't be any difference since they're both putting out 5V.
Like http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290851437444


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





nick n said:


> Oh why didn't I think of that before.... great idea.  Endless battery life here we go.


 
   
  That wouldn't be a great deal to me, I'd rather integrate a small voltage booster circuit pre- op amp to have full control of the input voltage and take the hit on battery life. Perhaps something like this http://www.dimensionengineering.com/products/anyvolt-micro *if *there was any available space inside the BH (circuit board dimensions- 33x18x9mm)
   
  ...or the larger (38x52x20mm) but far cheaper LM2587 voltage regulator circuit http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2587-Volume-DC-DC-Booster-Converter-Step-up-Voltage-Regulator-/321171362490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac74e12ba that you could put in a small EMI shielded enclosure and 3M onto the back of the BH?


----------



## Hutnicks

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> That wouldn't be a great deal to me, I'd rather integrate a small voltage booster circuit pre- op amp to have full control of the input voltage and take the hit on battery life. Perhaps something like this http://www.dimensionengineering.com/products/anyvolt-micro *if *there was any available space inside the BH (circuit board dimensions- 33x18x9mm)
> 
> ...or the larger (38x52x20mm) but far cheaper LM2587 voltage regulator circuit http://www.ebay.com/itm/LM2587-Volume-DC-DC-Booster-Converter-Step-up-Voltage-Regulator-/321171362490?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ac74e12ba that you could put in a small EMI shielded enclosure and 3M onto the back of the BH?


 

 I think you kind of missed the point there.
   
  The anyvolt looks interesting for 20 bucks. You should be able to use a 5 volt source on that and not see any hit on battery life at all..


----------



## leadbythemelody

C&C BH2 + Ultrasone Edition 8 = Pure Magic


----------



## Kamakahah

leadbythemelody said:


> C&C BH2 + Ultrasone Edition 8 = Pure Magic




I agree. I found one at a meet that had been abandoned by its owner. He had taken the source out for a spin. 

I thought, "I'll try the RB clip+ /w BH I brought" 

Then it happened... Magic lazer beams of awesomeness danced through my ears. 

It was one of the meets highlights for me. I can only assume it would be even better with scaling equipment. 

Nevertheless, it was pleasantly surprising to see how well the budget rig made it sing. 

If the cans were cheaper, it would be my goto portable.


----------



## Rayzilla

Quote: 





leadbythemelody said:


> C&C BH2 + Ultrasone Edition 8 = Pure Magic


 
  This was what I wanted to know. Now this is back on my radar again.
   
  I have been jumping between the BH2, Aune T1 and the Audio GD NFB-11.32. Only the BH2 is portable, so they're are not exactly comparable.
   
  Another question I have is how does the BH2 compare to the Fiio E17. I am using the E17 with my MB Air and it does a pretty good job for the Pro 900 and the Spirit One but I do not find it does as much for the Ed8.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





hutnicks said:


> I think you kind of missed the point there.
> 
> The anyvolt looks interesting for 20 bucks. You should be able to use a 5 volt source on that and not see any hit on battery life at all..


 
  Yeah, that wouldn't be unheard of.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I guess just a Li-ion 5v external powerpack is the simplest and most cost effective, all in one solution... and you could probably change one of the resisters on its voltage booster circuit for a variable one if you really wanted to have full control over its ouput for experimenting.


----------



## docentore

I still haven't found the rest of capacitors available to buy in normal prices, so I decided to use what I have, at least to change one pair - 0.22uF. I've used Vishay/BC 0.15uF + Wima 0.068uF in parallel, giving me 230nF - close enough. They did fit but it is really tight fit.

   
  Overall performance has improved after those few swaps so far but to make sure I'm going to compare fully modded amp with unmodded if I can find around here.
   
  I have measured voltage with fully charged battery and compared it with voltage while connected to USB port. The difference was around 5mV. Also have compared sound with fully charged battery and USB connected to amp on its own - I can't hear the difference. I would say the better bass response is to do with battery discharging (mind that Li-Ion battery swings from fully charged to discharged from 4.2V to little bit less than 3.7V) which is 0.5V and this might cause difference in sound.
   
  As for higher voltage mods etc, The 5V voltage step-up pcb would not fit inside, there is no space. I would suggest if one is brave enough to:
  1. Take out battery completely.
  2. Solder usb input directly to battery terminals bypassing charging circuit.
  3. Connect portable power bank to miniUSB port.
  This would give real and constant 5V, but I'm not bothered with doing so, I'll stick with component swap and tweaking as I think there is more potential there.
   
  More to come when I will get rest of the parts!


----------



## SkyBleu

Hey guys!
   
  I got my BH up for grabs if anyone is interested! 
   
http://www.head-fi.org/t/675927/aus-final-price-drop-c-c-bh-portable-amp-free-shipping


----------



## leadbythemelody

I never owned or auditioned a Fiio amp before but I heard they gave a warmer sound to headphones. When you pair the Edition 8's with the BH2's the treble is slightly boosted, the midrange becomes clearer, the soundstage is increased, and the bass is significantly tighter and less muddy.  So overall, the BH2 gives the Edition 8's a faster/tighter more exciting sound with improved midrange and better soundstage while the E17 in my guess would give it a warmer sound.


----------



## Rayzilla

Thanks leadbythemelody! That sounds interesting and would work well with EDM music. I'll see if I can get a chance to test them at the local store some time soon.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Hey no problem! Happy listening!


----------



## MoonYeol

Hey. It's me again. Does anybody have a pair of Sennheiser IE8 to try with the BH? I have some interesting findings concerning the Out1 vs Out2 which I would like someone else to chime in on. So please try both outputs and report what you hear! You're in for a surprise (well, that depends on what you're expecting)...


----------



## Chefano

Quote: 





docentore said:


> I still haven't found the rest of capacitors available to buy in normal prices, so I decided to use what I have, at least to change one pair - 0.22uF. I've used Vishay/BC 0.15uF + Wima 0.068uF in parallel, giving me 230nF - close enough. They did fit but it is really tight fit.
> 
> 
> Overall performance has improved after those few swaps so far but to make sure I'm going to compare fully modded amp with unmodded if I can find around here.
> ...


 
   
  Hey Docentore. 
  Nice mods!
  Did you only recap or modded something else.
  I just received mine, gonna recap it as well =D


----------



## docentore

Thanks.
  Just recapped for the moment, but only the 0.015uF, 0.15uF and 0.22uF Film caps. I swapped electrolitycs to: 2x Nippon chemicon KZJ and Panasonic FR as well
  I also wanted to swap tantalum caps, as I didn't like the way they look (dark, like burned) for oxicaps but the ones I bought didn't fit. So I took some 100uF caps from scrapped Macbook Pro logic boards (at least I know they are genuine and looking ok) and solldered them in place of yellow tants.
   
  What I'm planning to do is:
  1. Swap the pot for alps 097, I have some other pots, but I can't find nice knobs to fit.
  2. Because I'm having trouble with finding good quality film caps with values of 0.12uf and 0.18uf I'm thinking of swapping them for 0.1uf (instead of 0.12uf) + 0.15uf (instead of 0.18uf) and 0.47uf (instead of 0.22uf) and see if it will affect the sound in plus.
   
  But overall I'm happy with the mods so far.


----------



## Chefano

Great.
  Im Gonna mod mine as well. Really liked this tinny amp.
  The only think I need right now is get the board out the case. Lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Any tips on how to do that?


----------



## docentore

I did it this way:
  1. Unscrew all 4 screws,
  2. Take off volume pot knob and bothe panels
  3. Pulled the board by pulling gently(!) the volume knob and pushing the board from the other side using some hard plastic tool.
   
  Just take your time, you might have to move the pcb few times while still in the case to loose it abit.


----------



## nick n

does that battery seem completely proprietary or do you see a way to replace it?
    Mine seems toasted it won't go beyond maybe a few hours before it dies out. Figured since you were in there tinkering maybe you thought about that also. At this point I really don't mind ruining it if there's a possibility.  Or just go for an XO2...


----------



## ClieOS

There seems to be a bit of mystery over what USB power do to BH, and whether a 5V step up will really help to unleash the power within the amp. So I did a bit more research into it by carrying out some measurement on the circuit. Here are the finding: BH has a +/- 4V power supply line, generated from the Li-ion battery. It doesn't seem to vary a lot whether it is on battery or USB power.
   
  So if voltage doesn't vary by much on power supply, what does? Well, the current does. With the same output volume (*= voltage), the current output (to my usual 47ohm dummy load) jumps from around 169mA to 250mA with the USB power connected, making it close to a whopping 50% increase in total power. That's what contributes to the SQ improvement I detected previously.
   
  So what does that tell us? Well, the 5V step-up might not be necessary - but it is not useless either. Many step-up circuit also boosts current as well, and that's the key to why using an external power bank with BH can also boost its performance (*given that power bank are also using 4.2V Li-ion inside, but with a 5V boosting circuit). So the key is really to increase the current supply to the amp, voltage is less important.


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There seems to be a bit of mystery over what USB power do to BH, and whether a 5V step up will really help to unleash the power within the amp. So I did a bit more research into it by carrying out some measurement on the circuit. Here are the finding: BH has a +/- 4V power supply line, generated from the Li-ion battery. It doesn't seem to vary a lot whether it is on battery or USB power.
> 
> So if voltage doesn't vary by much on power supply, what does? Well, the current does. With the same output volume (*= voltage), the current output (to my usual 47ohm dummy load) jumps from around 169mA to 250mA with the USB power connected, making it close to a whopping 50% increase in total power. That's what contributes to the SQ improvement I detected previously.
> 
> So what does that tell us? Well, the 5V step-up might not be necessary - but it is not useless either. Many step-up circuit also boosts current as well, and that's the key to why using an external power bank with BH can also boost its performance (*given that power bank are also using 4.2V Li-ion inside, but with a 5V boosting circuit). So the key is really to increase the current supply to the amp, voltage is less important.


 
  Thanks ClieOS for clarifying, that was my suspection, but I could not confirm without proper tools (don't have the dummy load circuit and my Fluke mm is on its last legs). Now back to the drawing board to find a easiest and safest way to increase current
   
  Quote: 





nick n said:


> does that battery seem completely proprietary or do you see a way to replace it?
> Mine seems toasted it won't go beyond maybe a few hours before it dies out. Figured since you were in there tinkering maybe you thought about that also. At this point I really don't mind ruining it if there's a possibility.  Or just go for an XO2...


 
  I'm going to spent some time experimenting with film caps over weekend so I'll check the battery out. I could not see the middle pin connected anywhere, but I did not test it properly. I have few li-ion mobile phone batteries so I'll check if any of them can be charged, but I would say you are ok with any battery that will fit inside. Just make sure that you connect polarity the right way.
  EDIT: looks like the battery is compatible with Nokia 5M battery


----------



## noxa

I am going to order in a couple of days but was wondering if there's any uk or eu owners that are looking sell send me a PM.


----------



## Gintaras

BH hype train moves very well, yupi hey :-D


----------



## Vidmaven

Got my C&C BH in March. Use it pretty consistently. Just had to charge it for the first time last night. When I realized it was dead I was dumbfounded. Guess somewhere in my head I decided it was never going to need charging.


----------



## quisxx

Since cables come up a lot in this thread I want to ask you guys a question. Based on my reading of this thread over the past 2 days I'm assuming silver plated copper and the silve-copper wires aren't the same. Correct?  If thats true then could you please tell me what sound sig each of them have?  I know pure silver is for treble and detail, and pure copper Is for warmth and bass, but the other 2 I'm not sure about.


----------



## waynes world

Quote: 





vidmaven said:


> Got my C&C BH in March. Use it pretty consistently. Just had to charge it for the first time last night. When I realized it was dead I was dumbfounded. Guess somewhere in my head I decided it was never going to need charging.


 
   
  Lol! Yes, the first time the BH dies is a bit of a shock, isn't it!
   
  Btw, how does the C3/BH combo compare to the X3 as far as you are concerned?


----------



## Llloyd




----------



## yblad

Does any one else experience crackling/static problems when the unit is plugged in to charge? Not load enough to be overly noticable suring operation, but when there is no input signal I get quite a lot.
   
  EDIT: It only gets really bad if i have my DAC attached but with no signal generated, so it could be some coupling issue. But it only happens badly when plugged in. There is a little without, but a hell of a lot more when plugged in. I expect some static on the input with no signal coming through, but it's wierd that charging the device makes it so much worse.


----------



## MoonYeol

Have you tried different power inputs? I get loads of static/noise when I plug into the USB on my laptop. No noise with regular cell phone chargers but with one charger that's 4x500 mA USB I also get some noise. Also. What are you sending the music to your DAC from? I also get the same noise when I use my little sabre DAC from my laptop. Really noisy USB ports on that computer... That might be your problem.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





yblad said:


> Does any one else experience crackling/static problems when the unit is plugged in to charge? Not load enough to be overly noticable suring operation, but when there is no input signal I get quite a lot.
> 
> EDIT: It only gets really bad if i have my DAC attached but with no signal generated, so it could be some coupling issue. But it only happens badly when plugged in. There is a little without, but a hell of a lot more when plugged in. I expect some static on the input with no signal coming through, but it's wierd that charging the device makes it so much worse.


 
   
  The innards of PC's are generally very inhospitable places for audio devices, EMI can be picked up through induction by any audio device connected to it.
  It's better suited to DAC's as most people won't listen to their BH while it's charging for it to be an issue but if it's important to you, HiFimeDIY sell a USB isolator (Aprox £18 iirc) ... it's a simple USB in-line DC-DC transformer which removes any static, ground loop etc, by isolating the ground.
   
   
  Quote > *"The Hifimediy USB Isolator will isolate the power from the USB host (computer) and the connected device and provide a cleaner DC voltage for the USB device. The isolator will create a new ground for the USB device so that it doesn't have to share ground with your computer and other devices you might have connected in the same house.*
  
 *This can be used to prevent ground loops. It will also protect the USB device and host from electrical shocks or static electricity shocks. It will also greatly improve the quality of the DC power signal used to power the USB device, which can improve performance of sensitive equipment like audio converters.*
  
 *This Isolator doesn't require an external power supply. It features a isolated, regulated DC-DC module which is powered from the USB host (computer) and can give out 200mA, sufficient for commonly used USB equipment. Power is filtered with a LC filter featuring quality Sanyo OSCON caps. *
  
 *It features a professional grade isolation chip, ADUM4160 and with an optimal layout it features signal isolation capability of 5000V and voltage isolation of 3000V.*
 *A low noise regulator is used to power ADUM4160 and low noise DC-DC converter gives a clean 5VDC power to the connected USB device. *
  
 *Features:*
 ** Signal Isolation 5kV*
 ** Voltage Isolation 3kV*
 ** 200mA power supply from USB bus (no external power supply required)*
 ** Power supply LC filter*
 ** Copper ground*
  
 *Model: ISO-1"*


----------



## MoonYeol

Ok. So again. Anybody with IE8 and BH? Try output 2.


----------



## yblad

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> Have you tried different power inputs? I get loads of static/noise when I plug into the USB on my laptop. No noise with regular cell phone chargers but with one charger that's 4x500 mA USB I also get some noise. Also. What are you sending the music to your DAC from? I also get the same noise when I use my little sabre DAC from my laptop. Really noisy USB ports on that computer... That might be your problem.


 
   
  Quote: 





ari33 said:


> The innards of PC's are generally very inhospitable places for audio devices, EMI can be picked up through induction by any audio device connected to it.
> It's better suited to DAC's as most people won't listen to their BH while it's charging for it to be an issue but if it's important to you, HiFimeDIY sell a USB isolator (Aprox £18 iirc) ... it's a simple USB in-line DC-DC transformer which removes any static, ground loop etc, by isolating the ground.
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Cheers. It's not a problem for me really, it was more of an out of interest checking my unit doesn't have something wrong with it thing.  I make the assumption that such a sensitive type of device would be well isolated by the maufactorer. Guess you can't have everything for £60
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't often charge it while running it and from now on i can just charge it from a power outlet instead. Although when I have more money I may invest in one of those anyway, sounds like a useful thing to have around.


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





clieos said:


> There seems to be a bit of mystery over what USB power do to BH, and whether a 5V step up will really help to unleash the power within the amp. So I did a bit more research into it by carrying out some measurement on the circuit. Here are the finding: BH has a +/- 4V power supply line, generated from the Li-ion battery. It doesn't seem to vary a lot whether it is on battery or USB power.
> 
> So if voltage doesn't vary by much on power supply, what does? Well, the current does. With the same output volume (*= voltage), the current output (to my usual 47ohm dummy load) jumps from around 169mA to 250mA with the USB power connected, making it close to a whopping 50% increase in total power. That's what contributes to the SQ improvement I detected previously.
> 
> So what does that tell us? Well, the 5V step-up might not be necessary - but it is not useless either. Many step-up circuit also boosts current as well, and that's the key to why using an external power bank with BH can also boost its performance (*given that power bank are also using 4.2V Li-ion inside, but with a 5V boosting circuit). So the key is really to increase the current supply to the amp, voltage is less important.


 
   
  I had a look at the IC's again today and I was lucky as one of the chips has some markings left. It is one of the power circuit IC's, marked with "PFNI" letters.
  Quick googling brought TI page with chip datasheet. The chip in question is TPS60403 in SOT23-5 package - it is a charging pump which works as voltage inverter. I suspect the other one is identical (datasheet clearly shows dual chip circuit to double output current), but I cannot be sure as all the others chips have surface sanded.
   
  Anyway, the specs of the TPS60403 says the max output current is 60mA, so multiplying this we will get similar number to what ClieOS found out. The output can be affected by using different values of capacitors, but I don't think there is much space for tweaking without degrading SQ. Best resolution to avoid external power source (don't like this idea at all) would be to modify the voltage inverting ciruit with different IC's. (there are Maxim charge pumps with output 250mA).


----------



## nick n

looks like I have to grab a Nokia Battery and try to fit that in, imagine I might have to do some soldering.(?)  Cheap fun it's useless otherwise.


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





nick n said:


> looks like I have to grab a Nokia Battery and try to fit that in, imagine I might have to do some soldering.(?)  Cheap fun it's useless otherwise.


 
  5M battery should fit straight without soldering, I compared connector terminals on the C&C and images of genuine Nokia 5M battery - they look the same, even the symbol on C&C battery says 5M.
  I would say if you get one it will be straight swap.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





docentore said:


> I had a look at the IC's again today and I was lucky as one of the chips has some markings left. It is one of the power circuit IC's, marked with "PFNI" letters.
> Quick googling brought TI page with chip datasheet. The chip in question is TPS60403 in SOT23-5 package - it is a charging pump which works as voltage inverter. I suspect the other one is identical (datasheet clearly shows dual chip circuit to double output current), but I cannot be sure as all the others chips have surface sanded.
> 
> Anyway, the specs of the TPS60403 says the max output current is 60mA, so multiplying this we will get similar number to what ClieOS found out. The output can be affected by using different values of capacitors, but I don't think there is much space for tweaking without degrading SQ. Best resolution to avoid external power source (don't like this idea at all) would be to modify the voltage inverting ciruit with different IC's. (there are Maxim charge pumps with output 250mA).


 
   
  Good work docentore, that's really helpfull. Do you think a 5v version of this low noise 250mA TI LP2992 would do the job? http://www.ti.com/product/lp2992#samples Looks like you can get free samples of some of the derivatives.


----------



## docentore

I'm not an expert, but imo this won't do the job. What we need is voltage inverting chip with higher current than the installed one, something like this so we will end up with +4.2V/-4.2V,
  I'm not sure about the noise etc - but hey, how we can find out the other way than trying ourselves? I'm just after ordering sample 
   
  We are not limited to TI here, but I'd love to hear from someone more experienced in building portable audio devices.
   
  Can I ask whoever isn't scared to take off the cover and examine the IC's on the pcb, please? Having more info on the components we could find the way to tweak the sht! out off the lovely C&C.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





docentore said:


> I'm not an expert, but imo this won't do the job. What we need is voltage inverting chip with higher current than the installed one, something like this so we will end up with +4.2V/-4.2V,
> I'm not sure about the noise etc - but hey, how we can find out the other way than trying ourselves? I'm just after ordering sample
> 
> We are not limited to TI here, but I'd love to hear from someone more experienced in building portable audio devices.
> ...


 
   
  I see, thanks. That chip you linked to is an 8 pin SOIC, I take it there are legs/connections on it that could be made redundant? 
   
  Yeah, having some experienced people on board would be great, might be worth starting a thread on the DIY section of the forum to get it seen by like minded people... or possibly on DIY audio.com, great place!
   
  The BH2 is a great wee amp as standard but clearly has potential to be improved further. My brother has borrowed my BH2 and is away to oz for 6 weeks so I'll have to wait until he gets back... but count me in for modding..


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





ari33 said:


> I see, thanks. That chip you linked to is an 8 pin SOIC, I take it there are legs/connections on it that could be made redundant?
> 
> Yeah, having some experienced people on board would be great, might be worth starting a thread on the DIY section of the forum to get it seen by like minded people... or possibly on DIY audio.com, great place!
> 
> The BH2 is a great wee amp as standard but clearly has potential to be improved further. My brother has borrowed my BH2 and is away to oz for 6 weeks so I'll have to wait until he gets back... but count me in for modding..


 
  Yeah, I'm loving my little box. 
  That chip is soic-8, but I couldn't find anything in sot-5 which would satisfy requirements (size, pin compatibility, output current). I was thinking of doing test pcb as POC, it it works, take off the parts that are in the section, glue some isolating material and then build a circuit on that.
  I will open the thread in DIY later on today or tomorrow, thanks for suggestion. I find the amp relatively easy to work on and to mod.


----------



## Ari33

Because my BH is currently out on loan can someone do me a big favour and please measure the exact size of the circuit board the next time they have it removed from the case?
  I have another case in mind that would also allow room for a small DAC.
   
  Thanks


----------



## nick n

Quote: 





docentore said:


> 5M battery should fit straight without soldering, I compared connector terminals on the C&C and images of genuine Nokia 5M battery - they look the same, even the symbol on C&C battery says 5M.
> I would say if you get one it will be straight swap.


 
  EDIT:
   
  I was hoping you could tell me what specific micro torx key you used on those screws to open this thing up.. off to see about that. Maybe i'll just buy a complete set
   
  BTW I did find a *1400 ma and 1550 ma* battery replacement for this( compared to the stock 900 ) but I 'll just stick to  the regulars,
 thanks so much for that  info.


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





nick n said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I was hoping you could tell me what specific micro torx key you used on those screws to open this thing up.. off to see about that. Maybe i'll just buy a complete set
> 
> ...


 
  It is actually hex (allen) key that you need not a torx, will get the size later on. I 'm sure torx will work as well, but the screw is hex.
   
  Quote: 





ari33 said:


> Because my BH is currently out on loan can someone do me a big favour and please measure the exact size of the circuit board the next time they have it removed from the case?
> I have another case in mind that would also allow room for a small DAC.
> 
> Thanks


 
  I will get it measured later this afternoon when I'll get back from work. I was trying to find a little bit larger (taller) enclosure, but no luck on ebay, mouser, digikey or farnell. Having extra few milimetres space would make modding easier - new rail splitter, larger caps etc.
   
   
  Got the email from TI that my samples are on the way to me (ordered LM2662 and LM2663 - 2 each, both outputting up to 200mA. wich is 3 times more than original chip).


----------



## nick n

allen key is a 1.5 mm
   
  Got the ends off  but cannot in any way budge the pcb board out of the case.
   
  It seems seated/jammed in the thin channels of the case on either side and even though I can pry the board slightly up and down  ( carefully ) there is zero budging this thing. I will have to resort to pressing it out somehow with a vise maybe. You must have been one of the lucky ones with a narrower board.


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> allen key is a 1.5 mm
> 
> Got the ends off  but cannot in any way budge the pcb board out of the case.
> 
> It seems seated/jammed in the thin channels of the case on either side and even though I can pry the board slightly up and down  ( carefully ) there is zero budging this thing. I will have to resort to pressing it out somehow with a vise maybe. You must have been one of the lucky ones with a narrower board.


----------



## docentore

Quote: 





nick n said:


> allen key is a 1.5 mm
> 
> Got the ends off  but cannot in any way budge the pcb board out of the case.
> 
> It seems seated/jammed in the thin channels of the case on either side and even though I can pry the board slightly up and down  ( carefully ) there is zero budging this thing. I will have to resort to pressing it out somehow with a vise maybe. You must have been one of the lucky ones with a narrower board.


 
  Nah, mine was the same, I moved the pcb for couple of minutes while pushing gently from the other side and it popped out


----------



## nick n

ok will give that a shot .  H20 yeppers a Vise,  but using just a tiny flat item to equally press only the edge of the pcb board.


----------



## marko93101

Jesus, I was not ready for the IPC > C&C BH > TF10....


----------



## docentore

Folks, to leave this thread for opinions, reviews etc and not to clutter with technical data on building nuclear plant based on C&C I've created new thread. Feel free to participate.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/t/679358/c-c-bh-modding-thread-lets-mod-the-crap-out-of-this-little-yoke


----------



## MoonYeol

So, umm get back to describing the awesomeness of the BH? And come on, I can't be the only one with a BH and an IE8?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Well, for what its worth I had my BH on the boards for sale due to changing gear (as we do) only I'd forgotten how good it sounds paired with my Studio V using pure silver interconnect. The sales were closed and my BH stays on being the little champion amp it is.


----------



## Ari33

Quote: 





moonyeol said:


> So, umm get back to describing the awesomeness of the BH? And come on, I can't be the only one with a BH and an IE8?


 
  Go on then, tell us about your findings with the BH/IE8 combo...


----------



## mpawluk91

I just bought some yamaha pro 400 for 150 dollars new on amazon with free shipping?! 

What they are 250 bucks anywhere else, amazon sells the white yamaha pro 400 for 250 but the black one for some reason is 100 dollars cheaper so I got them.

Anyway I'm just letting you guys know that it's probably a typo so you should jump on it fast.

I'll be pairing them with my c&c bh and I'll let you know about the synergy


----------



## MoonYeol

ari33 said:


> Go on then, tell us about your findings with the BH/IE8 combo...




I would like someone else to try it out first at least just to make sure I'm not putting the words in someone else's mouth. And I just don't feel sure enough describing what I hear as the differences between out1 and out2 to my ears substantial but I'm not sure what to say in terms of stereo/centre/soundstage/width/depth/height. Also it would help with someone who knows how IE8 sounds in their sleep. I got mine this summer from the sales forum and haven't really used them since I like my other iems better. But I just wanted to have something bassy.


----------



## mpawluk91

I got the Yamaha pro 400 and I freaking love them, by the way they have mega insane synergy with the c&c bh!

Great buy


----------



## joachim783

ok sorry for a bit of a noob question but i just got my bh2 and the battery isn't removable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 if anyone is curious i got mine from here 
http://www.shenzhenaudio.com/headphone-amplifiers/portable-headamp/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amp.html#product-tabs thanks for any replies


----------



## H20Fidelity

joachim783 said:


> ok sorry for a bit of a noob question but i just got my bh2 and the battery isn't removable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

 By removable battery they mean it can be changed if required if you open the unit, where as the first BH battery was hard wired to the circuit board. BH2 means you're still required to open the unit, there has never been any battery cover or easy access  on any BH amps, I would fear not about changing the battery for a very long time, possibly longer then the amps life time. It will run for 80 hours a charge and easily be good for 500+ charges. Being able to change the battery is just a feature.


----------



## joachim783

thanks for the clarification H20 i was just a bit confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i got it a few days ago and since i'm on holidays i've listened to it a ton and i have to say that this little gem of an amp is amazing


----------



## H20Fidelity

joachim783 said:


> thanks for the clarification H20 i was just a bit confused
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  

 Try and charge the amp before it goes flat, let it drop half way then charge avoiding fill discharges, it takes less time and is healthier for your battery. Use the provided wall charger to do this over a PC USB port, it's much faster, some report the amp taking 10 hours to charge from dead flat via USB, where as using the adapter mines charged in about 2-3 hours.

 Enjoy your amp, many others are too.


----------



## joachim783

thanks for the advice and the fast reply, i was also wondering what you thought of the ath m50 when paired with the bh i know it doesn't need amping but the amp in my phone is terrible, i would also appreciate it if you knew where i could get a usb micro-b lod? i've modded my android phone to support audio out over usb and was looking for one and googling has turned up nothing.


----------



## H20Fidelity

joachim783 said:


> thanks for the advice and the fast reply, i was also wondering what you thought of the ath m50 when paired with the bh i know it doesn't need amping but the amp in my phone is terrible, i would also appreciate it if you knew where i could get a usb micro-b lod? i've modded my android phone to support audio out over usb and was looking for one and googling has turned up nothing.


 
  
  
 We've had members reporting good results with ATH-M50 through out the thread, the headphone has made our crazy synergy list on the first page however I cannot link you to any direct posts nor have I heard the pairing myself. Regarding the audio out via USB on your android, are you sure the signal is not digital out? because that would require a DAC which C&C BH does not have, I've not heard of an android putting out an analog signal via USB, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## joachim783

> Regarding the audio out via USB on your android, are you sure the signal is not digital out? because that would require a DAC which C&C BH does not have, I've not heard of an android putting out an analog signal via USB, unless I'm missing something.


 
 yes its digital out i was thinking of possibly getting a portable dac at some point in the future, hence the need for the lod


----------



## H20Fidelity

joachim783 said:


> yes its digital out i was thinking of possibly getting a portable dac at some point in the future, hence the need for the lod


 
  

 Depending what the input on the DAC is, you will need something like this.
   

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Startech-com-6in-Micro-Usb-Cable-A-To-Micro-B-Type-A-Male-Usb-Micro-Type-B-/231020823692?pt=US_USB_Cables_Hubs_Adapters&hash=item35c9ea048c&_uhb=1

 I don't like the price of that one particularly though. If you ever do need a cable I suggest contacting ClieOS and asking him if he knows of any sites,. because plugging DACs to smartphones is not my area...


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

I'm a complete novice to DIY projects. I want to be able to swap out the volume knob to something that is much harder to turn as I will be using IEMs. How difficult would this be and are there any guides on how to do this. Would I need a soldering iron?
  
 Edit: If I want to remove the potentiometer it looks like I will need a soldering iron. Is there another easier way to make the dial harder to turn. I worry that if this amp is in my pocket and the dial slips I might either ruin my ears or worse ruin my CIEMs.


----------



## MoonYeol

You could just try to place sort of an arch over and across the pot. So that it's harder to accidentally turn it. If you're not used to soldering it could be a solution. It's really loud this little amp. I'm barely listening at half past 6 and it's not really a quiet listen. If it doesn't screw up the sound on your CIEMs maybe you could try an attenuator as well.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

I don't understand what an arch is. Do you have an image that shows one?


----------



## Ari33

tenmoonsnorth said:


> I don't understand what an arch is. Do you have an image that shows one?


 
  
 I think he means something like the volume knob protector on the Sony PHA-1 maybe using 1 or 2 U shaped bolts?
  

  
 Or if you have any basic fabricating skills you could make something like this volume knob protector for the AK100  (available on Ebay Item number- 121139987120)
  

  
  
 Or if you don't mind what it looks like... find a black bottle top or tiny plastic cup shaped item that internally is slightly bigger than the volume knob, drill a hole large enough for the pot stem through the centre of it. Cut a thin slice from the side of the bottle top to allow the side of the volume knob to extrude a little. Glue/attach it to BH and replace the volume knob on the pot stem.


----------



## MoonYeol

Oh. Ithought I posted. I was thinking more in the line of Fiio E11. But tangential to that one. Or even put two in a cross.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> I mostly use Out1 and low gain. I do like how high gain sounds but it gets too loud too soon and with most headphones I have to keep it in the first 10% of the pot around 6 o'clock  where there is a bit of imbalance. I read a lot that people complain about the volume pot being loose but mine is actually fine - even a bit tighter than the E11. It's very hard to rotate it with one finger.


 
  
 kova4a to the rescue again! My ws99's are quite easy to drive, and listening this morning through the BH (at the 6 o'clock point on the volume), I was hearing the imbalance quite a bit and thinking I'm losing my hearing in one ear. Found your post, switched it to low gain, and problem solved. I'll have to remember that. Strange about the imbalance at lower volumes.


----------



## kova4a

waynes world said:


> kova4a to the rescue again! My ws99's are quite easy to drive, and listening this morning through the BH (at the 6 o'clock point on the volume), I was hearing the imbalance quite a bit and thinking I'm losing my hearing in one ear. Found your post, switched it to low gain, and problem solved. I'll have to remember that. Strange about the imbalance at lower volumes.


 
  
 Nothing strange about the imbalance at lower levels - all amps with volume pots have it - some are better and some are worse in that regard. It's usually around the first 10% of the volume. Amps with digital volume control don't have it - like fiio e7 or c5.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> Nothing strange about the imbalance at lower levels - all amps with volume pots have it - some are better and some are worse in that regard. It's usually around the first 10% of the volume. Amps with digital volume control don't have it - like fiio e7 or c5.


 
  
 Thanks


----------



## JohnSantana

ravager said:


> You seemed to have missed H2O's post discussing what ClieOS has reported. (Good luck in finding a sensitive portable solution that doesn't have EMI issues.)
> 
> This is ClieOS observation about the E12.
> 
> ...




Yes, I must admit that Fiio E12 is EMI prone, so far my work around for this issue is to use longer cable and separate my iPhone 5 as the source with the amp in another pocket in the jacket.


----------



## Leo888

Hi, anyone here have the Fiio X3, Any thoughts in comparison to the BH/C3 combo . I'm looking to add a new dap to my chain and would appreciate some inputs here. As I have read a lot about the crazy synergy of the BH/C3 combo, how would the X3 compares as a standalone player. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## docentore

leo888 said:


> Hi, anyone here have the Fiio X3, Any thoughts in comparison to the BH/C3 combo . I'm looking to add a new dap to my chain and would appreciate some inputs here. As I have read a lot about the crazy synergy of the BH/C3 combo, how would the X3 compares as a standalone player. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


 
  
 I would like to know this as well, alternatively comparison with DX50. If someone could share that would be great.
 Thanks.


----------



## Vidmaven

docentore said:


> I would like to know this as well, alternatively comparison with DX50. If someone could share that would be great.
> Thanks.


 
  
 X3 is the way to go. The C3 and BH is very good but the X3 takes it to another place with functionality, ease of use, responsiveness, and ability to play just about anything. It's also really nice to have a screen you can actually read and is larger than a matchbook strike.


----------



## docentore

vidmaven said:


> X3 is the way to go. The C3 and BH is very good but the X3 takes it to another place with functionality, ease of use, responsiveness, and ability to play just about anything. It's also really nice to have a screen you can actually read and is larger than a matchbook strike.


 
  
 Thank you. I can see you have all 3 DAPs so I will take your word on this. X3 here we go! BH2 will be used with my macbook until the FiiO will introduce usb dac function in firmware update.


----------



## Gintaras

from all what i hear i would pick DX50 over X3 in no time.
  
 yes, C3+BH was a great cheap combo but now with DX50 breaking rules i am afraid the magic combo appeal just dropped.
 mind this i am going to keep C3 and BH just for the history, perhaps one day i will be able to sell them at Christies rarities auction, who knows?


----------



## docentore

gintaras said:


> from all what i hear i would pick DX50 over X3 in no time.
> 
> yes, C3+BH was a great cheap combo but now with DX50 breaking rules i am afraid the magic combo appeal just dropped.
> mind this i am going to keep C3 and BH just for the history, perhaps one day i will be able to sell them at Christies rarities auction, who knows?


 
  
 Care to share why ,please? The reason I'm thinking of X3 is (!) no touch screen


----------



## Gintaras

docentore said:


> Care to share why ,please? The reason I'm thinking of X3 is (!) no touch screen


 
  
  
 you have to ask H20, he has DX50 and finds it over C3+BH.
  
 as for me several things make me like Ibasso.
 First of all SCREEN and browsings looks nicer and better.
 Second i understand DX50 is more flexible player regarding inputs and outputs, as i could see.
 Third and most important, users who tried both tell DX50 sound is a step or even several steps higher.
  
 IMHO


----------



## Barra

I wouldn't count out the C3/BH2 combo so quickly. It may be too early to judge as I had just gotten the DX50, but my initial listen gives the sound advantage to the combo. To clarify, they both sound great and nobody would be disappointed with either, but it is my DX50 that is the underdog in terms of sound quality trailing the combo. Specifically, to me the notes sound thinner than the combo and definitely less euphoric plus it has less driving power to make my LCD2s sing. Some of this may change with burn in, and it may be a matter of taste, HPs, music choices, but sound wise to me, the combo has the advantage. I did try adding the BH2 line out to the DX50 and the advantage still IMO went to the C3 sound wise as the DX50 notes were still thin. I saw no advantage to using the BH2 with the DX50.
  
 However, as a complete package including UI and ergonomics, the DX50 easily takes the win. The combo never leaves the house because it is too cumbersome as a stack. Even though it is tiny, the wires are constantly getting pulled, there is no convenient way to carry it, and it is a pain to have to deal with starting two items and dialing both of them in. This is where the DX50 really shines. It looks like an expensive toy that anyone would be proud to carry and it is an all-in-one not needing a stack for IEMs. Even though my NT6 Pro is relatively low impedance at 50 ohms it is actually hard to drive as a 5 way 6 ba setup and burns through battery's to do so. But the DX50 drives it effortlessly and makes them shine. I miss the thicker euphoric note, but the smoother sound of the DX50 is definitely less fatiguing for longer listening sessions. UI and ergonomics hands down goes to the DX50. The DX50 also has the advantage with rock/metal as I never felt it sounded right with the combo. However, my best rock combo is still downshifting to my portable TF10/Clip Zip gym setup - I guess I like my rock a little grungy.


----------



## waynes world

@Barra: awesome impressions!
  
 Since I got the C3/BH combo not too long ago, and since I LOVE the sound coming out of it, and since the synergy with my mobile ear/headphones is so good, and because I am able to take the pair along with me on the go (in the below camera belt pouch that sits horizontally on the belt), I am happy to continue using the combo for the foreseeable future.
  
 But when the time comes, for the positive reasons you stated regarding the DX50, I can see how wonderful it would be!
  

  
 p.s. it can be zipped up completely so that the wire is not sticking out.
  
 Also based on other impressions, the DX50 versus the X3 debate depends a lot on what gear you are playing off of them. It sounds like most of my "mobile" gear would pair better with the DX50.


----------



## Vidmaven

docentore said:


> Thank you. I can see you have all 3 DAPs so I will take your word on this. X3 here we go! BH2 will be used with my macbook until the FiiO will introduce usb dac function in firmware update.


I'm just comparing the X3 to the C3/BH combo. If the DX50 gets thrown in the ring then its a different fight.


----------



## Gintaras

do not get me wrong about C3 and BH combo, there is some Vodoo in this, even after getting RWAK i could not stop listen to C3, very addictive mids and intimate lush sound. this is why i expect this combo to keep me happy for long time.


----------



## docentore

Ok. Let me put my question this way. I'm using my BH2 with diyMod iPod 5g. Got some extra cash which I'm planning to spent on upgrade not on beer.
 I was thinking of getting either X3 or DX50 and keep BH2, because I love it. Now I'm not to sure what should I get - X3 or DX50.
 I'm using this with ATH ES-700 and JVC HA-S500, if order from mp4n*ion I would get free Brainwavz M5 or M4, but I'm not really IEM fan, still would use them when jogging.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Comparing the DX50 to C3/BH2 its not even close.  The DX50 is by far better in imaging, detail and separation.  The C3/BH2 is a more colored warm sound.


----------



## Vidmaven

docentore said:


> Ok. Let me put my question this way. I'm using my BH2 with diyMod iPod 5g. Got some extra cash which I'm planning to spent on upgrade not on beer.
> I was thinking of getting either X3 or DX50 and keep BH2, because I love it. Now I'm not to sure what should I get - X3 or DX50.
> I'm using this with ATH ES-700 and JVC HA-S500, if order from mp4n*ion I would get free Brainwavz M5 or M4, but I'm not really IEM fan, still would use them when jogging.


You really can't go wrong with either choice. If you're dead set against a touchscreen get the X3. If you can deal with the touchscreen get the DX50.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Quote: 





barra said:


> I wouldn't count out the C3/BH2 combo so quickly. It may be too early to judge as I had just gotten the DX50, but my initial listen gives the sound advantage to the combo. To clarify, they both sound great and nobody would be disappointed with either, but it is my DX50 that is the underdog in terms of sound quality trailing the combo. Specifically, to me the notes sound thinner than the combo and definitely less euphoric plus it has less driving power to make my LCD2s sing. Some of this may change with burn in, and it may be a matter of taste, HPs, music choices, but sound wise to me, the combo has the advantage. I did try adding the BH2 line out to the DX50 and the advantage still IMO went to the C3 sound wise as the DX50 notes were still thin. I saw no advantage to using the BH2 with the DX50.


 


 I was having a listen between them this morning, and although I've only had my DX50 a few days, I have to agree with some of these points Barra has made now I've settled in. I think DX50 has the combo beaten in raw detail extension, there's no denying vocals have more extension and will reach out further with more bite to your ears, bass response on DX50 is also tighter and more accurate, (not necassirly  more quantity though). Switching between them the combo still has a rather noticeable  advantage in soundstage width against the iBasso, also imo the combo takes prizes in instrument separation. I can clearly hear a more rhythmic separation and metronome effect using the C3/BH combo. (this would mostly come from C3). Another thing I've noted is DX50 makes the combo sound a touch warm or smoothed over which might explain that lack of extra detail bite in the mid range, but in saying that for the first time these last 24 hours the DX50 comes across a little fatiguing to my ears with certain IEM's (T-Peos H-200) I find it a little harsh or brittle for extended listening, my ears are telling me this, whereas the combo is rather forgiving but you sacrifice losing those well extended vocals and mid range detail. I also agree that the DX50 might need some time to burn in, because with most players I pick up a vibe, you learn the signature, the presentation and timbre, I am not picking that up yet on DX50, the atmosphere completely.

 From a usability and features stand point the DX50 absolutely hammers the C3/BH combo, there's no two ways about it, the touch screen, 24bit flac support, true line out, removable battery, the list goes on and on, but after settling down with my iBasso, I can stand by some points Barra is making regarding the combo with the gear I have been trying. The C3/BH is no slouch nore is DX50.


----------



## waynes world

@H20fidelity, I can now start the un-banning process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Seriously, thanks for those further impressions. I must say though that I am surprised that you think the DX50 beats the C3/HB combo functionality wise! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Lol - how could it not!


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> @H20fidelity, I can now start the un-banning process
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Haha. I think a lot of this will come down to what you're listening for, so I can easily see how some people could prefer one over the other and it could cause some debating reagrding their SQ.

 What interconnect cable are you using on your combo now Wayne? Have you switched to pure silver yet. it's well worth it mate.


----------



## waynes world

Must get silver interconnect!!!


----------



## Leo888

Wow. Was away for a little over 2 days and really glad that so many folks here have poured in with so many impression and thoughts with regards to the C3/BH and X3. Didn't factor in the DX50 but it's getting me thinking about it right now. Appreciate all the thoughts and impressions folks and it seems that all 3 players are evenly matched with each having their strength. Guess I will have a hard time deciding among them and looks forward to any further thoughts or impression from all helpful folks here. Cheers.


----------



## nick n

one thing I keep thinking of for my own needs is that the DX50 certainly isn't going to give you the headroom for harder to drive/higher ohm/lower sensitivity portable/fullsize headphones. Unless it has 600mw output, which I don't think it does.
  
 Dealbreaker for me, but I'm probably in the minority.


----------



## waynes world

nick n said:


> one thing I keep thinking of *for my own needs* is that the DX50 certainly isn't going to give you the headroom for harder to drive/higher ohm/lower sensitivity portable/fullsize headphones. Unless it has 600mw output, which I don't think it does.
> 
> Dealbreaker for me, but I'm probably in the minority.


 
  
 It's always about you nick, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Seriously though, was the BH able to drive your ortho-beasts? If so, I'm kinda surprised that the DX50 couldn't do so as well. But you would know!


----------



## Leo888

Ok. Found a used C3 for an attractive price . Does it make sense to pick it up since I already have the BH2? 

From what I've gathered so far but might be wrong, the C3 have a sound signature closer the DX50 which suits my taste better than the X3. For that matter, I can get the C3 for a quarter of the price of the DX50. 

So, the question is whether the DX50 is that much more better over the C3/BH2 to justify the cost. Hoping for some kind opinions from all you folks here to help me out. Cheers.


----------



## waynes world

waynes world said:


> Must get silver interconnect!!!


 
  
 Now I _really_ must get a silver interconnect! My BH interconnect cable broke on me, so I am using my Fiio L8 cable. Awkward. And it's not silver!


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Ok. Found a used C3 for an attractive price . Does it make sense to pick it up since I already have the BH2?
> 
> From what I've gathered so far but might be wrong, the C3 have a sound signature closer the DX50 which suits my taste better than the X3. For that matter, I can get the C3 for a quarter of the price of the DX50.
> 
> So, the question is whether the DX50 is that much more better over the C3/BH2 to justify the cost. Hoping for some kind opinions from all you folks here to help me out. Cheers.


 
  
  
 I would go ahead and pick up the C3. DX50 is the better sounding player however isn't completely stable yet. By getting C3 (cheap) this would give you something to play with and keep busy while iBasso sort out their player over the next few weeks, as curiosity will only get the better of you in the end. For the money you'll be buying C3 to put a rig together you're not losing much and gaining .. If however, you're not one to own two DAPs then wait for DX50 to become stable, which shouldn't take long the rate iBasso are working on it.


----------



## kova4a

leo888 said:


> Ok. Found a used C3 for an attractive price . Does it make sense to pick it up since I already have the BH2?
> 
> From what I've gathered so far but might be wrong, the C3 have a sound signature closer the DX50 which suits my taste better than the X3. For that matter, I can get the C3 for a quarter of the price of the DX50.
> 
> So, the question is whether the DX50 is that much more better over the C3/BH2 to justify the cost. Hoping for some kind opinions from all you folks here to help me out. Cheers.


 
  
 Well, if it's for an attractive price you might pick one but I'm still pretty sure that both x3 and dx50 will be superior. The C3 just lacks the output power and even paired with a BH, the BH won't be powered properly and show what it really can do. The C3 is still a great little DAP but it does have pretty limited UI and power. Great for very easy to drive iems and headphones but throw in something more demanding and you'll be disappointed.
 And yeah, I'll personally would wait to see how stable dx50 will get.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Now I _really_ must get a silver interconnect! My BH interconnect cable broke on me, so I am using my Fiio L8 cable. Awkward. And it's not silver!


 
  
_To catch the tiger, one must becomer the tiger._


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> _To catch the tiger, one must becomer the tiger._


 
  
Is this the beast?


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Is this the beast?


 
  
 We have tried that cable and compared, it is not the chosen one.

 This seller below makes them, and much cheaper (about $35.00 USD) He doesn't have them listed, send him a msg and mention my name,

 Tell him you're interested in his pure silver interconnect, you can have the length adjusted or opt for right angle jacks.

 http://myworld.ebay.com.au/onest11/&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2754


----------



## waynes world

^


----------



## Leo888

Ok. Thanks for the thoughts H2O and kova4a. Guess I won't be losing much if I were to pick the C3 up for now and resell it later to fund the DX50 or X3. Anyway, was already considering the C3 before the iBasso and Fiio were launched. I'm pretty sure more impressions will comes in and will take this setup as a guideline before deciding on the iBasso and Fiio. Guess I need to hear for myself the sound sig of the C3/BH2 and digest the helpful information for a clearer picture with the impressions and thoughts posted here.


----------



## jinhualai

good,I am having an absolute ball, flavours my HM-601 and CK4+ line outs in a truly positive way.


----------



## Magicman74

Haven't read this whole tread, just at the start. Good to see this old amp 2007 (In a new case) getting some love. I had this years ago, C&C Box, but have forgot the sound and power.
So my question, will this have enough power to drive a DT770 250 ohm, with authority or should I go right for the E12? I'd like to warm the DT's up a little. I know the C&C from memory is clean sounding and from the E12 reviews is seems it's a little warmer and has more power. You think the extra $30 for the E12 is worth it?


----------



## MoonYeol

H2O, what about the silver/gold IC?


----------



## H20Fidelity

moonyeol said:


> H2O, what about the silver/gold IC?


 
  
 I haven't tried it yet, I hear from the seller it sounds  nice though.


----------



## H20Fidelity

magicman74 said:


> Haven't read this whole tread, just at the start. Good to see this old amp 2007 (In a new case) getting some love. I had this years ago, C&C Box, but have forgot the sound and power.
> So my question, will this have enough power to drive a DT770 250 ohm, with authority or should I go right for the E12? I'd like to warm the DT's up a little. I know the C&C from memory is clean sounding and from the E12 reviews is seems it's a little warmer and has more power. You think the extra $30 for the E12 is worth it?


 
  
 BH does lack some authority in driving power, even though the specs claim 300ohm max driving capability. Not being a full size headphone user myself, I cannot give you a specific answer, most of the owners find it adequate for IEM's and following the thread members have been using fullsize high impedance cans. I would personally refer you to the members impressions in the first post below the review, where a summary of impressions can be found.


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Has anyone done any measurements on the C&C BH amp?


----------



## docentore

tenmoonsnorth said:


> Has anyone done any measurements on the C&C BH amp?


 
  
 What kind of measurments?


----------



## TenMoonsNorth

Measurements to see whether the advertised specifications are correct.


----------



## ravager

So then, people are ditching their DAP/BH combo for Ibasso DX50? Is that the gist of it?


----------



## waynes world

People are always ditching something for something else. I'm sure the dx50 is worthy. But the c3/bh combo is worthy also... I for one am not feeling the need to change (yet!).


----------



## Leo888

Well, the DX50 sure looks tempting but I've just managed to pick up a used 4 month old 8GB C3 for $60. After having spent some time with it, I guess I will be a happy camper for a while. Have not hook it up with the BH2 as yet as I would like to get to know the sound first and add the BH in to hear the difference. So, what do guys think I can expect sound wise from the C3 to the C3/BH2 combo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## howdy

leo888 said:


> Well, the DX50 sure looks tempting but I've just managed to pick up a used 4 month old 8GB C3 for $60. After having spent some time with it, I guess I will be a happy camper for a while. Have not hook it up with the BH2 as yet as I would like to get to know the sound first and add the BH in to hear the difference. So, what do guys think I can expect sound wise from the C3 to the C3/BH2 combo. Thanks in advance.



There are some good comparisons in the beginning of this thread, I know from what I have read that the BH2 makes it funner and opens the sound stage a lot. I almost bought this combo as well but have jumped on the DX50 and the Fiio X3 wagon. I have heard nothing but good things with the C3/BH combo, so you should be quite happy, I know if you are in the USA that amazon has the BH2 for 105 bucks which ain't to bad.


----------



## Leo888

Hi howdy, thanks for the thoughts. I do already have the BH2 and for that reason, I decided to go along with the C3. I did look into the DX50 and X3 but for the price I got for the C3 , I guess I would give it a shot to hear for myself the synergy everyone is talking about here.


----------



## ravager

I'm still really happy with my iPod Classic - SPC LOD - BH combo. HOWEVER, if I could get a 8GB C3 for that price, I would certainly consider giving it a shot.  Am I right in thinking that a silver connect from C3 to BH is way to go? Or does that depend strictly on the headphone/IEM? Would that be preferred for the SRH840?
  
 Thanks everyone.


----------



## Leo888

Actually I'm using a pure copper cable but a lot of members reported good results with spc and silver. I think you might be right that the phones used do plays a part.


----------



## howdy

ravager said:


> I'm still really happy with my iPod Classic - SPC LOD - BH combo. HOWEVER, if I could get a 8GB C3 for that price, I would certainly consider giving it a shot.  Am I right in thinking that a silver connect from C3 to BH is way to go? Or does that depend strictly on the headphone/IEM? Would that be preferred for the SRH840?
> 
> Thanks everyone.



The copper would bring out the lows and make it sound funner and the silver would bring out the highs more. I like the funner sound because its fun.


----------



## MoonYeol

It's also about capitalizing on the strengths or leveling the weaknesses and it all comes down to taste/preference which is based on your choice of music, iems, source, the length of your ear canals, the tips used and insertion depth. Or you can just go with whatever sounds better to you. Silver may be too bright, copper could sound too.... not bright.


----------



## Leo888

Maybe a hybrid cable. Anyone happens to own one?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think it does come down to preference as been mentioned and what you're pairing, I always used to say use SPC as a fail safe, it's just the pure silver cable were getting from eBay sound fits well with C3/BH combo, it has great effect on the soundstage and seperation, also picks up a nice tone or timbre, so I call it the final piece to the puzzle, but I always have leaned cool over warm.


----------



## marko93101

Don't suppose people have ran HE400s off this?


----------



## H20Fidelity

I was just telling some other members in the H-200 thread about this wonderful new pairing I've discovered.

 You can read about it briefly here rather than me rewrite again.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/642308/t-peos-h-200-new-triple-hybrid-iem-appreciation-thread/2265#post_9866043


----------



## Canuck99

Just arrived in the mail. How long does it need to charge for?


----------



## ravager

canuck99 said:


> Just arrived in the mail. How long does it need to charge for?


 
  
 To be honest, I didn't charge it after i received it and it went something like 60 hours for me.


----------



## vanillazai

Guys, guess what's here?
  

  
 P.S : Pardon the bubbles on the SP on the C3. They got into it when i OCD wiped it. :/ Gonna get another pack of sp soon.
  
 Edit : I haven't charged my BH in about a week now. I mostly use it while going to uni. So yeah it's still going amazing. But damn, this combo is quite heavy compared to my Sansa Clip + C&C BH.


----------



## H20Fidelity

vanillazai said:


> Guys, guess what's here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 Congratulations! (I've added your picture to the album 2nd post)

 That is indeed a nice combination, I have the configuration myself. Are you happy with the sound?


----------



## vanillazai

h20fidelity said:


> Congratulations! (I've added your picture to the album 2nd post)
> 
> That is indeed a nice combination, I have the configuration myself. Are you happy with the sound?


 
  
 Hmmm sound wise i'm still ecstatic about it. But idk if its me or my music quality (it reads 16bit) I have yet to hear any significant difference from the c3 and the sansa. :S


----------



## H20Fidelity

vanillazai said:


> Hmmm sound wise i'm still ecstatic about it. But idk if its me or my music quality (it reads 16bit) I have yet to hear any significant difference from the c3 and the sansa. :S


 
  
 What about the C3 by itself, then adding the amp, can you tell the difference then?


----------



## vanillazai

h20fidelity said:


> What about the C3 by itself, then adding the amp, can you tell the difference then?


 
  
 Hmm.. I can feel that by itself, its less bassy. (used the h-200 and my ms1 to test it) 
  
 Still gonna give it more time before i give it a verdict. Overall with the C&C BH, it makes it much more fun to listen to.
  
 BTW, what do you think of the difference between the SMSL cable, and the L cable from the eBay seller you recommended?  The SMSL cable seems to pack a larger bass punch to me compared to the other. So i have both of the cables with me when i decide to listen to different songs.
  
 P. S : is it me or the c3 interface is quite laggy?


----------



## Gintaras

vanillazai said:


> Guys, guess what's here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




congratulations, now you know what love is all about 

best hifidelity combo on the budget, best bang for hard earned buck, i still keep this same combo no matter Rwak, incoming dx50 and perhaps Rwak120.... i simply married to c3/BH/H-200


----------



## vanillazai

gintaras said:


> congratulations, now you know what love is all about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Loving it so far  Like how much i love GTA 5. (Been playing it for days now.. Can't get over how good it is.)
  
 Now just to try higher bit music on it haha.
  
 BTW, how do you guys folder the music again? Cheers.


----------



## Gintaras

vanillazai, i guess best ask Kova, he has good expanation or you can scroll c3 thread to find the answer. i compile collection in folders on Mac and sort it by name, then i put it on memory card. problem is if you add some folders later then c3 will automatically sort it by date added. so to get around you need keep collection on HDD and adding file repeat the procedure erasing the card and replacing same folders plus new ones. Sorry may be someone else has better or easier way to do this.


----------



## kova4a

vanillazai said:


> Loving it so far  Like how much i love GTA 5. (Been playing it for days now.. Can't get over how good it is.)
> 
> Now just to try higher bit music on it haha.
> 
> BTW, how do you guys folder the music again? Cheers.


 
 I commented about this few times. I think you can find most of it on this page and the following http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/1635 . Deleting old files and then putting them all again with the new music is way too time consuming when you can use a program and just add the new music and organize it in no time.


----------



## waynes world

kova4a said:


> I commented about this few times. I think you can find most of it on this page and the following http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/1635 . Deleting old files and then putting them all again with the new music is way too time consuming when you can use a program and just add the new music and organize it in no time.


 
  
 Yah   I'm using Fat Sorter and it works well for the most part (windows 7). It gets an error trying to sort some files/directories (I'll have to figure that out one of these days). Maybe I will try out DriveSort that you mentioned...


----------



## vanillazai

kova4a said:


> I commented about this few times. I think you can find most of it on this page and the following http://www.head-fi.org/t/637417/colorfly-c3-appreciation-and-discussion-thread/1635 . Deleting old files and then putting them all again with the new music is way too time consuming when you can use a program and just add the new music and organize it in no time.


 
 Thanks. Will try to look for em. 
  
 Let's drag this topic back to the C&C BH.


----------



## TekeRugburn

Why does everyone have the same rig?


----------



## ravager

tekerugburn said:


> Why does everyone have the same rig?


 
 Nice stack of Schitt you got there...


----------



## TekeRugburn

ravager said:


> Nice stack of Schitt you got there...


 
  
 joke never gets old lol


----------



## vanillazai

tekerugburn said:


> Why does everyone have the same rig?


 
 Considering that its the most popular choice / great synergy/ whatever you can think of. Plus this was recommended by Gintaras and others. 
 So i don't see why not.


----------



## MoonYeol

Hey, it's not the same. The colours on the cables are different!


----------



## TekeRugburn

moonyeol said:


> Hey, it's not the same. The colours on the cables are different!




I think it's the same silver color


----------



## MoonYeol

Thay one is clearlt red. Or I need to get my eyes checked.


----------



## leadbythemelody

Westone 4R + C&C BH2...not a good pairing. Sound is really fatiguing and thin.


----------



## MoonYeol

leadbythemelody said:


> Westone 4R + C&C BH2...not a good pairing. Sound is really fatiguing and thin.


 
 What is your source and interconnect? They could help a little but shouldn't be "night and day".


----------



## leadbythemelody

Interconnect is a Audiominor Copper LOD and the source is an Ipod touch with a Cirrus Logic DAC. The Govibe Martini + pairs well with the Westone 4R's.


----------



## TekeRugburn

moonyeol said:


> Thay one is clearlt red. Or I need to get my eyes checked.


 
  


  
 ???????


----------



## Gintaras

leadbythemelody said:


> Westone 4R + C&C BH2...not a good pairing. Sound is really fatiguing and thin.




depends on your source i guess, ask H20 since had 4R if i am not mistaken. anyway, do not feel frustrated until you are 
check different pairs to see if things change for you.


----------



## MoonYeol

tekerugburn said:


> moonyeol said:
> 
> 
> > Thay one is clearlt red. Or I need to get my eyes checked.
> ...




I mean the cable on the iems.. just to clarify. Not the IC.


----------



## vanillazai

moonyeol said:


> I mean the cable on the iems.. just to clarify. Not the IC.


 
 Must admit that i dislike my cable.. I try to twist and turn it to become more portable but it can't be done. :S
  
 So now i'm using the smsl. Its much better to take in and out of my pocket.


----------



## Marleybob217

Oh my, I greed has taken over my body, and I NEED this amp.
  
 Does anyone know where to buy this amp in Europe?
  
 Thanks


----------



## vanillazai

marleybob217 said:


> Oh my, I greed has taken over my body, and I NEED this amp.
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy this amp in Europe?
> 
> Thanks


 
 Check previous posts. Or try this.
  
 I got it back home in Malaysia but i'm back in the UK now.
  
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/261172737290?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3ccf1bb50a
  
 I bought it from the seller. Good luck!


----------



## Marleybob217

vanillazai said:


> Check previous posts. Or try this.
> 
> I got it back home in Malaysia but i'm back in the UK now.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks!
  
 But I see they ship from Hong Kong, which means lots of import taxes. Before purchasing this amp, I'm waiting for a D-zero loaner!


----------



## vanillazai

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> But I see they ship from Hong Kong, which means lots of import taxes. Before purchasing this amp, I'm waiting for a D-zero loaner!


 
 Indeed, that's why i took the advantage of tax freeeeeee  Good luck with your ventures.


----------



## MoonYeol

Ask the seller to mark it down a bit. Check what the highest allowed value for gifts are in your country.


----------



## shakur1996

Can someone please compare C&C BH with for example JDS Labs C5, C421 (with AD8610) and/or Leckerton UHA-4?


----------



## Marleybob217

moonyeol said:


> Ask the seller to mark it down a bit. Check what the highest allowed value for gifts are in your country.


 
 Even then, I would have to wait over a month for the amp to be released by the dutch customs... 
 There was one instance, where I got a package from korea within a week! Never happened again.


----------



## MoonYeol

Ouch. I guess being so close to Belgium makes the unnecessary diplomacy and buerocracy spill over and infect surrouding countries. Too bad for you...


----------



## Marleybob217

Has anyone here tried both the C&C BH and the JDS C5 amp? 
  
 I've heard that the C5 is a little bit too warm sounding, with my particular cIEM. Ironically, it's the only decent portable amp that is sold in europe.


----------



## s0lar

There are many options to get portable amps to Europe. I have a Meier Stepdance, had a Meieder Corda MOVE and XXS, I have a iBasso D4 and T5, had a T4. I sometimes use my friend's Fiio E12, I have a Fiio X3, I imported a Soundmagic A10, ...
  
 To answer your question. I have not heard either C5 or C&C BH, but C5 is a class better from what I have read.
  
 From my own experience:
  
 Stepdance is best sounding portable amp I have heard. iBasso T5 is much more portable and is very good as well, but build quality is bad. Fiio E12 is not better to my ears than T5 but more bulky, although with much better build quality but less battery life.
 What's your source? JDS C5 will probably be a very good choice nevertheless.


----------



## Leo888

Hi, may I know how's the synergy between the BH2 and the iBasso DX50. Would really like to know how it compares to a BH2/C3 combo. Thanks in advance.


----------



## H20Fidelity

leo888 said:


> Hi, may I know how's the synergy between the BH2 and the iBasso DX50. Would really like to know how it compares to a BH2/C3 combo. Thanks in advance.


 

  
 I've answered your PM regarding this. Overall the pairing is a great match also amongst some of the best bass impact I have heard. (using the amps LF switch)

  
     



  


shakur1996 said:


> Can someone please compare C&C BH with for example JDS Labs C5, C421 (with AD8610) and/or Leckerton UHA-4?


 
  

 Maybe this review can help you. I believe there's a comparison to C&C BH (BH2)

http://www.head-fi.org/products/jds-labs-c5-headphone-amplifier/reviews/9328


----------



## Leo888

h20fidelity said:


> I've answered your PM regarding this. Overall the pairing is a great match also amongst some of the best bass impact I have heard. (using the amps LF switch)
> 
> 
> 
> Roger that H2O. Have read thru the pm and really appreciate your time and thoughts. Cheers.


----------



## Marleybob217

s0lar said:


> There are many options to get portable amps to Europe. I have a Meier Stepdance, had a Meieder Corda MOVE and XXS, I have a iBasso D4 and T5, had a T4. I sometimes use my friend's Fiio E12, I have a Fiio X3, I imported a Soundmagic A10, ...
> 
> To answer your question. I have not heard either C5 or C&C BH, but C5 is a class better from what I have read.
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for your reply s0lar!
  
 I'm going to use the DX50 as source. I'm using the BA4f cosmic ears cIEMs, which probably doesn't mean much to you, but I find it fairly hard to find a good synergy for the cIEM. It sounds fantastic through the audinst hud-mx1, but through the HO of the DX50, it sounds a little thin, and a bit messy. Soundstage/seperation and clarity are definitely a notch less on the DX50. 
  
 The funny thing is, the ceo of cosmic ears, favors the D-zero over the C5 when it comes to driving the BA4f. He says, he finds the C5 a bit too warm sounding. I'm feel a little inclined to just buy the C5 and try it myself. Another funny thing, the people from iBAsso have reported, to actually like the amp of the DX50 more than the one in the D-zero.
  
 Where in europe did you buy all those amps?


----------



## shakur1996

marleybob, you can buy C5 from headphoniaks.com.


----------



## Marleybob217

h20fidelity said:


> I've answered your PM regarding this. Overall the pairing is a great match also amongst some of the best bass impact I have heard. (using the amps LF switch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Now, how the h*ll do I walk away from that! 
 I think I'm just going to purchase the C5, and if I don't like the synergy, I can just sell it.


----------



## shakur1996

I'm also considering C5 for my incoming BA4r. Headphoniaks shipping cost to Poland is 10 euros. So the total cost of c5 will be 150 euros.


----------



## Marleybob217

shakur1996 said:


> I'm also considering C5 for my incoming BA4r. Headphoniaks shipping cost to Poland is 10 euros. So the total cost of c5 will be 150 euros.


 
 Nope, about €154, I know because I just ordered it. Unless you're not paying with paypal, because obviously you should add costs, to a product when the customers have no credit card. I'm not even mad though, it's still so much cheaper than to order it from the us.


----------



## shakur1996

Yeap I was referring to the standard price plus shipping costs to be paid when paying via credit card. It's definitely cheaper than from buying directly from JDS Labs and you are avoiding the risk of levy of the customs duties.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marleybob217 said:


> Now, how the h*ll do I walk away from that!
> I think I'm just going to purchase the C5, and if I don't like the synergy, I can just sell it.


 

 There's a video here with C5, 02, BH one member did. You may find it interesting.


----------



## Bertie439

I have both the C5 and the BH amps, and I have to agree with the comments in the above video. The C5 is just that bit more neutral than the BH, and a plus for me, a better physical match size wise for my iPod. Though the BH is still a great amp for the money, probably the best in its price bracket.


----------



## Marleybob217

h20fidelity said:


> There's a video here with C5, 02, BH one member did. You may find it interesting.




 Yes, I've seen that one. Very interesting indeed. Honestly, if it was a bit easier to get hold of the C&C bh amp, I would've gotten that one. But getting gear across the dutch border is a drag, and very expensive. They pretty much take 50% of the total price of the product (including shipping costs) and add it to the price. 
  
 Plus, I really like that it gives the cleaner sound, it's definitely something I feel that's lacking on the HO of the DX50.


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> Yes, I've seen that one. Very interesting indeed. Honestly, if it was a bit easier to get hold of the C&C bh amp, I would've gotten that one. But getting gear across the dutch border is a drag, and very expensive. They pretty much take 50% of the total price of the product (including shipping costs) and add it to the price.
> 
> Plus, I really like that it gives the cleaner sound, it's definitely something I feel that's lacking on the HO of the DX50.



So you are liking this with the DX50, have you tried the C5 by change with this as well? I don't want an amp that is going to color it much if at all.


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> So you are liking this with the DX50, have you tried the C5 by change with this as well? I don't want an amp that is going to color it much if at all.


 
 I haven't received it yet! I just made conclusions of its sound based on all those reviews.
  
 But I will let you know how it sounds when it arrives. It should arrive around thursday-friday if I'm lucky.


----------



## marko93101

Just started using the C&C BH straight out of my mb (Maximus VI Hero)  and woaaaah. This is great all over again


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> I haven't received it yet! I just made conclusions of its sound based on all those reviews.
> 
> But I will let you know how it sounds when it arrives. It should arrive around thursday-friday if I'm lucky.



Thanks, I really want to sell my 2 amps and by 1 better one, but wondering if I can save some money buying this one. I'm looking at the ibasso D42 and the Jdslabs C5 as well.


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> Thanks, I really want to sell my 2 amps and by 1 better one, but wondering if I can save some money buying this one. I'm looking at the ibasso D42 and the Jdslabs C5 as well.


 
 I haven't received the C5 yet. But I have the O2, and there is a relatively big improvement over the HO of the DX50. The biggest improvement is probably in dynamics and clarity. This gives me hope for the C5!


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> I haven't received the C5 yet. But I have the O2, and there is a relatively big improvement over the HO of the DX50. The biggest improvement is probably in dynamics and clarity. This gives me hope for the C5!



I want something transparent with excellent separation is all im looking for.


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> I want something transparent with excellent separation is all im looking for.


 
 Well the O2 will definitely provide you with that. But it's not very portable. I'll let you know if the C5 has similar results with the DX50.


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> Well the O2 will definitely provide you with that. But it's not very portable. I'll let you know if the C5 has similar results with the DX50.



I've read somewhere on here that the 02 and c5 have about the same seperation, hopefully this is true. I will have to wait for you to get yours and see what you think. Im patient and will wait for your response.


----------



## kskwerl

I just received the BH2 yesterday and am listening to it right now. I cannot believe the performance of this thing, it's astounding! I'm not one to praise stuff either but this little amp is insane. I like this thing more than my The International by ALO Audio and as you all know thats a 600 dollar amp. The build quality is also excellent. 

 I have a 7th batch order of the DX50 which ships the 30th and I'm very excited to pair it with this amp, right now I'm pairing it with a Clip+


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> I've read somewhere on here that the 02 and c5 have about the same seperation, hopefully this is true. I will have to wait for you to get yours and see what you think. Im patient and will wait for your response.


 
 I'm not so sure about the seperation, but the C5 is a little warm sounding. 
 It's kinda analog-ish sounding I guess. The sound is really full, has that soundstage expanding quality, but it seems to gloss over microdetail a little. 
  
 The O2 is a better amp, clearly. I wouldn't necessarily place the C5 above the cc bh, even though I haven't heard it. I am slightly disappointing in the C5, was expecting something more neutral. 
  
 It is however, slightly better than the HO of the DX50, and I have to add that my IEMs have a warm sig. Pair the C5 with a colder sounding headphone, and you got yourself that synergy everyone talks about.


----------



## H20Fidelity

kskwerl said:


> I just received the BH2 yesterday and am listening to it right now. I cannot believe the performance of this thing, it's astounding! I'm not one to praise stuff either but this little amp is insane. I like this thing more than my The International by ALO Audio and as you all know thats a 600 dollar amp. The build quality is also excellent.
> 
> I have a 7th batch order of the DX50 which ships the 30th and I'm very excited to pair it with this amp, right now I'm pairing it with a Clip+


 

 Nice one ksk, I've added your initial  impression to the OP with the others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I agree C&C BH is pretty damn cool, you should really enjoy it with your DX50.


----------



## kskwerl

h20fidelity said:


> Nice one ksk, I've added your initial  impression to the OP with the others.
> 
> 
> I agree C&C BH is pretty damn cool, you should really enjoy it with your DX50.




thanks man, I don't beat around the bush when I think something is this awesome! I also am so excited to get the DX50


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> Nice one ksk, I've added your initial  impression to the OP with the others.
> 
> 
> I agree C&C BH is pretty damn cool, you should really enjoy it with your DX50.



How would you rate this compared to the C5 and the D42! I've narrowed it down to these three and for the life of me I can not decide.


----------



## H20Fidelity

howdy said:


> How would you rate this compared to the C5 and the D42! I've narrowed it down to these three and for the life of me I can not decide.


 

 I haven't heard either of those sorry. I recommend you refer to the list of user impressions below my review in the first post, have a read through those and gather some opinions.


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> I haven't heard either of those sorry. I recommend you refer to the list of user impressions below my review in the first post, have a read through those and gather some opinions.



 I have read almost all the pages here, you did a great job that's why I keep coming back to this. I have actually read the front page at least 3-4 times. I think for its size and performance it should be a win win. I will have to convince the wife I need yet another amp.


----------



## H20Fidelity

howdy said:


> I have read almost all the pages here, you did a great job that's why I keep coming back to this. I have actually read the front page at least 3-4 times. I think for its size and performance it should be a win win. I will have to convince the wife I need yet another amp.


 

 Give it a try, I can safely say I doubt you'll be disappointed I say that with confidence from the thread and happy owners we've build up. For $100 bananas you can't go wrong, it has a great soundstage, separation, sounds smooth and rather euphoric. To add has some really cool features, dual outputs, and honestly runs for 80+ hours of a charge. As i've said people have thrown away their $200-$300 amps for BH, don't let the price fool you.


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> Give it a try, I can safely say I doubt you'll be disappointed I say that with confidence from the thread and happy owners we've build up. For $100 bananas you can't go wrong, it has a great soundstage, separation, sounds smooth and rather euphoric. To add has some really cool features, dual outputs, and honestly runs for 80+ hours of a charge. As i've said people have thrown away their $200-$300 amps for BH, don't let the price fool you.



Thanks, they have the BH2 on amazon for 105.00 shipped.


----------



## kskwerl

howdy said:


> Thanks, they have the BH2 on amazon for 105.00 shipped.




grab it, you will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## MoonYeol

The only two downsides are:
  
 1. The channel imbalance can be bad when listening to low levels on very sensitive iems. So using it as a bedtime rig with CIEMs isn't recommended.
  
 2. It is highly susceptible to EMI from cellphones in non-3G areas (or LTE) so when you drop from a 3G area you will have a really bad noise if you haven't separated your phone and the BH. Otherwise, really makes a difference, I remember the first time I plugged it in, coming from the Fiio E6, "Wow, I guess this is what music is supposed to sound like.
  
 Otherwise it's a grand sounding amp. Soundstage is large and it makes for a very pleasant listening experience. (I haven't used it for any headphones, just iems).


----------



## mymymyopie

I love this damn thing. Have had it a few months and two charges. And the sound is just amazing, even with my iPod Classic 160gb player. Using a pair of entry level customs and a twag cable. Wow is all I can say. Thanks hifi and the rest.


----------



## Gintaras

i believe BH is good for DAPs which are not powerful enough or lacks some dynamics and preamping. BH will go magic with high gain and LF and SF switchers.
 only if DAP is higher class like AK or HiSound or similar you may find BH not relevant.
  
 with C3 i find BH having best possible synergies and for a 100$ this is not brainer unless you prepared to pay 200$+.


----------



## marko93101

Have to say, I always keep mine on low gain. Otherwise I find it getting too noisy too quickly and starts to become jumbled. 
  
 Currently with 
 Low > LF > SF and my TF10s. Gives quite an enjoyable sound


----------



## waynes world

gintaras said:


> with C3 i find BH having best possible synergies and for a 100$ this is not brainer unless you prepared to pay 200$+.


 
  
 Yup. The C3 drives me a bit batty with it's non-functionality, but it sound awesome, and paired with the BH sounds even more awesome. Love the C3/BH combo for all of my iems, and many of my headphones.


----------



## BeBop Lives

Paired the BH2 with HE400 HiFi Man and Absolutely love  the combination.......Wide Open and power to spare.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Yup. The C3 drives me a bit batty with it's non-functionality, but it sound awesome, and paired with the BH sounds even more awesome. Love the C3/BH combo for all of my iems, and many of my headphones.




The backwards scrolling folder titles do my head in something fierce at times. Something so simple causes drama, it takes what could of been a rather speedy Ui and cripples it.


----------



## mpawluk91

It's a great amp for the price 

Amazing synergy with my yamaha pro 400

Throughout all the money I've invested playing with portable audio I still have to say that bh is my best purchase to date


----------



## BeBop Lives

I have run all kind of comparisons with pairings and I keep coming back to the C&C BH2 and the Colorfly C3.  I have a new DX50 with an E12 and using them with HE400 Hifiman cans......Well maybe I'm crazy but for me I .prefer BH2/C3 combo. with the 400's.


----------



## howdy

bebop lives said:


> I have run all kind of comparisons with pairings and I keep coming back to the C&C BH2 and the Colorfly C3.  I have a new DX50 with an E12 and using them with HE400 Hifiman cans......Well maybe I'm crazy but for me I .prefer BH2/C3 combo. with the 400's.



I broke down and bought the BH2 over the C5, cant wait to try it out.


----------



## kskwerl

howdy said:


> I broke down and bought the BH2 over the C5, cant wait to try it out.




I thought you were going C5!


----------



## howdy

kskwerl said:


> I thought you were going C5!



Yep I bought the BH2 now and I'm going to wait and see what the JDS Labs C5D is going to be like. I was weak and had a Amazon gift card to rid. Thanks for your help though, I wish I could win the lottery and buy anything but this is a extremely expensive hobby, not to mention the wife what's to remodel.


----------



## kskwerl

howdy said:


> Yep I bought the BH2 now and I'm going to wait and see what the JDS Labs C5D is going to be like. I was weak and had a Amazon gift card to rid. Thanks for your help though, I wish I could win the lottery and buy anything but this is a extremely expensive hobby, not to mention the wife what's to remodel.




Anytime man! C5D?! when's that coming out? I just got the C5 damn this hobby lol


----------



## howdy

kskwerl said:


> Anytime man! C5D?! when's that coming out? I just got the C5 damn this hobby lol



I heard its made and ready for sale but they are getting there website ready and some last minute things.


----------



## karloil

Just got interested with this little amp and would like to ask, what's the difference between the BH and BH2? And who's your recommended seller for me to purchase one? Thanks!


----------



## H20Fidelity

karloil said:


> Just got interested with this little amp and would like to ask, what's the difference between the BH and BH2? And who's your recommended seller for me to purchase one? Thanks!


 

 The difference is BH2 has a replaceable battery, you still need to open the amp with allen keys but once open the battery can easily be replaced.
 C&C BH (original) had a hard wired battery. There's no other real differences between the two besides that.

 Most members purchase through Pollychen on eBay, I shall provide you link. Pollychen have basically supplied half this thread with the amp.

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/261172737290?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## karloil

h20fidelity said:


> The difference is BH2 has a replaceable battery, you still need to open the amp with allen keys but once open the battery can easily be replaced.
> 
> C&C BH (original) had a hard wired battery. There's no other real differences between the two besides that.
> 
> ...




Great! Thanks a lot! 




howdy said:


> I heard its made and ready for sale but they are getting there website ready and some last minute things.




Just visited their redesigned site a few minutes ago and the c5d is already posted


----------



## Hutnicks

h20fidelity said:


> The difference is BH2 has a replaceable battery, you still need to open the amp with allen keys but once open the battery can easily be replaced.
> C&C BH (original) had a hard wired battery. There's no other real differences between the two besides that.
> 
> Most members purchase through Pollychen on eBay, I shall provide you link. *Pollychen have basically supplied half this thread with the amp.*
> ...


 
 Hmmm. Probably time to hit em up for a discount then.


----------



## Don Lehrer

karloil said:


> Great! Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
  
 Great site by the way, I like the design and the new C5D looks promising, I will wait for some proper reviews. I thought it would be defficult to choose one amp with the actual number of products but it is getting bigger and it drives me crazy!!!! Poor wallet


----------



## kskwerl

don lehrer said:


> Great site by the way, I like the design and the new C5D looks promising, I will wait for some proper reviews. I thought it would be defficult to choose one amp with the actual number of products but it is getting bigger and it drives me crazy!!!! Poor wallet




my poor wallet is right I just got my C5 like 6 days ago. I'm usually up on these things but must have rushed the C5 as pairing with my DX50


----------



## kskwerl

ahhh AMP + DAC, their website looks awesome too! Looks like they went kind of the same style as ALO Audio


----------



## karloil

kskwerl said:


> their website looks awesome too! Looks like they went kind of the same style as ALO Audio




i agree. its been a while since i've been on their site. 

going back to topic, i'm really contemplating on this amp. but i still have a c421/ad8620 and pico, would need to hear 1 first (via local hifi club) if it's worth it


----------



## howdy

karloil said:


> i agree. its been a while since i've been on their site.
> 
> going back to topic, i'm really contemplating on this amp. but i still have a c421/ad8620 and pico, would need to hear 1 first (via local hifi club) if it's worth it



I just got mine today and it sounds great, you can't go wrong with this. There is a guy on amazon who else sell them in the U.S. as well as China, his name is Shenzhen audio stores.


----------



## kskwerl

howdy said:


> I just got mine today and it sounds great, you can't go wrong with this. There is a guy on amazon who else sell them in the U.S. as well as China, his name is Shenzhen audio stores.




I agree the BH2 is phenomenal at its price point, I was very surprised at it with its great SQ and build quality.


----------



## DoubleFish

Can this thing power a pair of 250-Ohm DT-990's?


----------



## H20Fidelity

doublefish said:


> Can this thing power a pair of 250-Ohm DT-990's?




Yes it can. Up to 300 ohms


----------



## MoonYeol

FA-4E XB + TS-500 + BH SF+LF on = insane. Brilliant. Holographic sounding. Scary. As usual there are tracks where it's not applicable mostly because of drums being placed weird but overall great.


----------



## Gintaras

Moon, i hope you enjoy your rig and music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 IMMACULATE !!!
 
  
 
  
 and one more to make your day guys


----------



## MoonYeol

Haha, thanks! That's music that's twice my age. Anyway. I know that I'm going back to just good ol' boring SF/LF off. Because I can't live with the fact that I'm using effects. Same as I'd rather live with the ASG-2's flaws and appreciate the tuning on certain songs. But that's one wicked combo right there. Someone who likes aggression should try that one out.


----------



## Gintaras

moonyeol said:


> Haha, thanks! That's music that's twice my age. Anyway. I know that I'm going back to just good ol' boring SF/LF off. Because I can't live with the fact that I'm using effects. Same as I'd rather live with the ASG-2's flaws and appreciate the tuning on certain songs. But that's one wicked combo right there. Someone who likes aggression should try that one out.




lol.... so you do not listen to anything composed before your birth date? 

enjoy your BH mate, good choice.


----------



## MoonYeol

I do, just wanted to point that out ^^,
  
 Yeah, it is indeed a good choice. I'm getting an Apex Glacier in a short while. Will do a comparison as to how well the $140 hifimediy Sabre + BH do against the $450 Glacier.


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> Give it a try, I can safely say I doubt you'll be disappointed I say that with confidence from the thread and happy owners we've build up. For $100 bananas you can't go wrong, it has a great soundstage, separation, sounds smooth and rather euphoric. To add has some really cool features, dual outputs, and honestly runs for 80+ hours of a charge. As i've said people have thrown away their $200-$300 amps for BH, don't let the price fool you.



It has been almost a week now with the BH2 and you are absolutely correct, this little guy rocks. I have this with my DX50 and my Vsonic VSD1s and this has to be a top ten combo. I'm not impressed with the SF but other then that this amp will never leave my collection. Have you or anyone replaced the battery, is it easy? From the pictures in here it did not look to bad.


----------



## H20Fidelity

howdy said:


> It has been almost a week now with the BH2 and you are absolutely correct, this little guy rocks. I have this with my DX50 and my Vsonic VSD1s and this has to be a top ten combo. I'm not impressed with the SF but other then that this amp will never leave my collection. Have you or anyone replaced the battery, is it easy? From the pictures in here it did not look to bad.




Glad you enjoy it! 

I don't know if anyone's changed the battery to be honest on BH2, that I know of. I never really found the SF switch much use I was/am all about the LF feature, makes the amp sound great. 

If you want to take a photo of your rig I'll add it to the album on the first page, that goes for anyone else too. 

My BH amp is out on loan atm.


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> Glad you enjoy it!
> 
> I don't know if anyone's changed the battery to be honest on BH2, that I know of. I never really found the SF switch much use I was/am all about the LF feature, makes the amp sound great.
> 
> ...



I will get you a picture or two soon for the collection.


----------



## vanillazai

Still using this on a daily basis. Felt like they never needed a charge... Still the same combo, C&C BH, c3, and T-Peos H200.
  
 However, have been switching between my Ms1s and H200 and a beyerdynamic XP3.
  
 H200 is still an amazing combo, thanks to @Gintaras for this set up, however, sometimes the beyer beats it in bass. So I switch it up depending on what I'm listening to.
  
 Edit : Has anyone tried this C&C BH and c3 with the Beyerdynamic DT770 and or V-Moda M100? I'm itching to get a new pair of cans.


----------



## madmanmatt

Has anyone tried one of these with the meelectronics m-duo. im looking for a amp for these and I have been looking at the c&c bh. im a little worried because I want a bass boost like feature but these also boos treble.  the treble on the m-duo are a bit to sharp for me when I have to turn up the volume to actually push them..  or should I find a amp with a warmer sound to balance the v shape in the sound signature.


----------



## MoonYeol

Sounds like the BH could be a bad match. However the treble boost is fairly high up. I't in the upper treble and mostly adds sparkle. But some iems can't handle that and instead get harsher.


----------



## madmanmatt

moonyeol said:


> Sounds like the BH could be a bad match. However the treble boost is fairly high up. I't in the upper treble and mostly adds sparkle. But some iems can't handle that and instead get harsher.


 

 thanks.  the treble doesn't get so much harsh, just a little to much of It for me where it becomes slightly uncomfortable.  I appreciate the help. I have been looking for a amp for a couple weeks and bee having some trouble finding some help.  thanks again.


----------



## MoonYeol

Anyway,* the BH is great. I only slightly favor the Apex Glacier for its sound in general*, the pairings with almost all of my iems is however better since they all have a bit smoothed out and scooped out mids. But the stepped attenuator is what really makes the difference as all of my iems are quite sensitive and there is channel imbalance in the lowest volumes. I have to push the BH to a bit higher than moderate volumes (probably where most non-audio enthusiasts listen but I'm very cautious of my hearing after looking at audiograms of noise injuries) for it to disappear almost completely.


----------



## Steve58

I have an astell&Kern AK100/fiio e12/ Beyerdynamics DT 1350 headphones. Am happy with sound but the fiio is a little big and heavy for walking. So have been looking for a smaller lighter amp. The C&C BH sounds like it may be a good fit. Am after some opinions on how well it would replace the Fiio with this combo?
  
 On a different note what is the finish like on the amp. Have looked closely at some pics and it seems very crude the main extrusion is aysymetrical, none of the holes seem to line up with the switches and the screws are not concentric. Do they look ok or a bit of a mess?
  
 Cheers


----------



## Barra

steve58 said:


> I have an astell&Kern AK100/fiio e12/ Beyerdynamics DT 1350 headphones. Am happy with sound but the fiio is a little big and heavy for walking. So have been looking for a smaller lighter amp. The C&C BH sounds like it may be a good fit. Am after some opinions on how well it would replace the Fiio with this combo?
> 
> On a different note what is the finish like on the amp. Have looked closely at some pics and it seems very crude the main extrusion is aysymetrical, none of the holes seem to line up with the switches and the screws are not concentric. Do they look ok or a bit of a mess?
> 
> Cheers


 
 I've seen those pictures too, but mine looks and feels of quality. It has held up well, sounds great, and never seems to need charging. The finish seems to hold up very well without showing any wear - it looks like I just got it. As for the switches, on mine they all line up well and seem well done. Also, even though it is small, it has a quality weight to it and is built like a tank. I could probably throw it on the ground and have it still work perfectly and I cannot say that about most of my audio gear. BTW, the size fits pretty well with my DX50 and looks like a better match to your AK100.


----------



## Steve58

barra said:


> I've seen those pictures too, but mine looks and feels of quality. It has held up well, sounds great, and never seems to need charging. The finish seems to hold up very well without showing any wear - it looks like I just got it. As for the switches, on mine they all line up well and seem well done. Also, even though it is small, it has a quality weight to it and is built like a tank. I could probably throw it on the ground and have it still work perfectly and I cannot say that about most of my audio gear. BTW, the size fits pretty well with my DX50 and looks like a better match to your AK100.


 
 Thanks for the input Barra, I am thinking that the pics must be almost a prototype.


----------



## Don Lehrer

I read this tread from the beginning and also the tread "So, I´m looking for that perfect amp" and I muss say I like the way how people describe this little amp and how well it pares tho DX50 I couldn't resist and just have pull the trigger. I should get mine before Christmas. I´m also interested in the Arrow and the CORDA Quickstep, but for now I´m trying to focus on my Desktop rig (Sennheiser HD 650 and Bottlehead Crack??)
 Thanks to all for the reviews and Information, I get to you back when I get mine.


----------



## howdy

don lehrer said:


> I read this tread from the beginning and also the tread "So, I´m looking for that perfect amp" and I muss say I like the way how people describe this little amp and how well it pares tho DX50 I couldn't resist and just have pull the trigger. I should get mine before Christmas. I´m also interested in the Arrow and the CORDA Quickstep, but for now I´m trying to focus on my Desktop rig (Sennheiser HD 650 and Bottlehead Crack??)
> Thanks to all for the reviews and Information, I get to you back when I get mine.



You will really happy with your purchase, I have this with the DX50 and it sounds really good. I will be getting the I basso D42 as well and can not wait to get it.


----------



## waynes world

howdy said:


> You will really happy with your purchase, I have this with the DX50 and it sounds really good. I will be getting the I basso D42 as well and can not wait to get it.


 
  
 I don't quite get it. I was thinking that something like the DX50 would be a C3/BH combo _replacement_. Are people getting the BH for their DX50's for added power? Is it really required?
  
 I'm not so sure that I would want to get the DX50 (or X3 or whatever) if I also felt the need to pair it with the BH. I have my eye on the X5, so I'm really hoping that it won't need additional amping.


----------



## karloil

i've decided not to get this amp thinking that i already have 2 amps in my inventory....to me, having a 3rd amp would be too much....plus the recent tragedy that happened in my country, i'm not really in a purchasing mood.


----------



## howdy

waynes world said:


> I don't quite get it. I was thinking that something like the DX50 would be a C3/BH combo _replacement_. Are people getting the BH for their DX50's for added power? Is it really required?
> 
> I'm not so sure that I would want to get the DX50 (or X3 or whatever) if I also felt the need to pair it with the BH. I have my eye on the X5, so I'm really hoping that it won't need additional amping.



You are right the DX50 does not need an amp and I generally never use them together but the BH2 opens the sound stage a bit more. I buy an amp to improve sound not to really amplify. And rigs paired correctly are awesome not necessarily needed, as I'm sure you already know. To each there own.


----------



## howdy

karloil said:


> i've decided not to get this amp thinking that i already have 2 amps in my inventory....to me, having a 3rd amp would be too much....plus the recent tragedy that happened in my country, i'm not really in a purchasing mood.



 Yeah I see what you mean and sorry to hear that. Hopefully all is slowly getting better, that was a tragic occurrence. I also agree two amps is plenty and that is the reason for me selling my E12.


----------



## waynes world

howdy said:


> You are right the DX50 does not need an amp and I generally never use them together *but the BH2 opens the sound stage a bit more.* I buy an amp to improve sound not to really amplify. And rigs paired correctly are awesome not necessarily needed, as I'm sure you already know. To each there own.


 
  
 Hmm, I get it. I think I have been taking for granted how the BH opens the sound stage and I have gotten spoiled by it. I can see that I might end up being stuck having to use it with whatever DAC/DAP I get in the future lol!


----------



## karloil

howdy said:


> Yeah I see what you mean and sorry to hear that. Hopefully all is slowly getting better, that was a tragic occurrence. I also agree two amps is plenty and that is the reason for me selling my E12.


 
  
 appreciate that. i just hope that my government really does its job and let politics take a back seat first in these very hard times...oh well...back to topic, didn't mean to derail everyone.


----------



## waynes world

karloil said:


> appreciate that. i just hope that my government really does its job and let politics take a back seat first in these very hard times...oh well...back to topic, didn't mean to derail everyone.


 
  
 No problem. It's almost incomprehensibly tragic.


----------



## MoonYeol

Yeah np. My condolences.

Anyway. I'm on my phone so I fins it a bit finicky to quote things etc. If you get an Apex Glacier you're not going to chain the BH to it. First of all it doesn't have any line out. Second, it sounds better than the BH. But that's a significant increase in price. Just wanted tl comment. You don't always need the BH to get an open sound.


----------



## 1199-R

Just got my BH2 after a bit of a wait. 
Just wanted to say it sounds AMAZING!!! 
I am using it with DX50 + W4r and enjoying it for now. Also I cant wait to try it out with different combinations e.g. Sansa clip and other iems and headphones I have.


----------



## Barra

waynes world said:


> howdy said:
> 
> 
> > You are right the DX50 does not need an amp and I generally never use them together *but the BH2 opens the sound stage a bit more.* I buy an amp to improve sound not to really amplify. And rigs paired correctly are awesome not necessarily needed, as I'm sure you already know. To each there own.
> ...


 
 The amping requirement is more dependent on the headphone that you use. With the DX50, there is a huge improvement with my NT6 Pro and LCD2, but only a minor improvement with the HD595 or TF10. Either way, the DX50 sounds great without the amp so I don't use the amp on the go, only at home when it is convenient to do so.


----------



## howdy

barra said:


> The amping requirement is more dependent on the headphone that you use. With the DX50, there is a huge improvement with my NT6 Pro and LCD2, but only a minor improvement with the HD595 or TF10. Either way, the DX50 sounds great without the amp so I don't use the amp on the go, only at home when it is convenient to do so.



That is what I said and do as well. Its all what makes you happy.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Hm..... I keep seeing a mention of this BH2.....

I haven't been around the forums in a whileand I've only been checking back here every so often. I haven't touched my BH since my LOD didn't survive my piocket and for now I'm just biding my time until I get a new one...

But this BH2?

Can someone give a coles notes version on the major differences between the BH and the BH2?


----------



## MoonYeol

No difference in sound. Just a replaceable battery. That's what I've read.


----------



## ozkan

I sold my Bh2 a while ago and I miss it very much. Please don't ask me why.


----------



## howdy

apo0th3kary said:


> Hm..... I keep seeing a mention of this BH2.....
> 
> I haven't been around the forums in a whileand I've only been checking back here every so often. I haven't touched my BH since my LOD didn't survive my piocket and for now I'm just biding my time until I get a new one...
> 
> ...



Replaceable battery is the only difference, this little amp rocks.


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Hahaha qhy replace this already amazing battery? Does the battery in the OG BH eventually degrade? I had used mine for weeks without a charge, with no signs of the battery degrading each time I charged it....


----------



## waynes world

apo0th3kary said:


> Hahaha qhy replace this already amazing battery? Does the battery in the OG BH eventually degrade? I had used mine for weeks without a charge, with no signs of the battery degrading each time I charged it....


 
  
 Damned battery. It just went dead on me. That's the 6th time in 6 months now!


----------



## Apo0th3karY

Ouch.....
  
 Well here's to hoping my battery still lives.


----------



## waynes world

apo0th3kary said:


> Ouch.....
> 
> Well here's to hoping my battery still lives.


 
  
 I'm sure it will. I was joking btw... it dying only once a month is pretty remarkable. It would probably be better for my battery though if I were to try charging it more frequently so that it never dies on me.


----------



## Vanarian

Well I kind of abandoned the idea of getting one of these BH since it is "oversea" available, and I got a bad luck with a false seller located in Asia. 
  
 Finally I did find a brand new one by luck not far to my home, half the price tag. Hope it will be worth it, you guys seem so happy with the BH 
  
 I want to plug it to my Boombox, it might be able to pull much more power than the USB input (which is great but not as practical)? the Jack is not sensitive, only flaw this baby has.


----------



## mpawluk91

vanarian said:


> Well I kind of abandoned the idea of getting one of these BH since it is "oversea" available, and I got a bad luck with a false seller located in Asia.
> 
> Finally I did find a brand new one by luck not far to my home, half the price tag. Hope it will be worth it, you guys seem so happy with the BH
> 
> I want to plug it to my Boombox, it might be able to pull much more power than the USB input (which is great but not as practical)? the Jack is not sensitive, only flaw this baby has.


Yeah I'm pretty sure that won't work 

Unless I misunderstood


----------



## Vanarian

mpawluk91 said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure that won't work
> 
> Unless I misunderstood


 
 What would not work? I'm sorry, my english is bad sometimes


----------



## outbookinsis

okay, think so,Looks very good. Any comparisons with amps at same price level will be fine.


----------



## H20Fidelity

outbookinsis said:


> okay, think so,Looks very good. Any comparisons with amps at same price level will be fine.




In the first post (first page) below the review theres a summary of members impressions. Basically the entire thread summarised. I suggest you start reading there.


----------



## Vanarian

Ok, now I did some serious listening to this BH+ZO (and of course BH only before), What I love this. 

Worth the combo! My ears were hearing too much things haha, clarity + BASS + blacky background is actually something very appealing. 
But I might need to be careful with ears tiring.


----------



## mpawluk91

vanarian said:


> Ok, now I did some serious listening to this BH+ZO (and of course BH only before), What I love this.
> 
> Worth the combo! My ears were hearing too much things haha, clarity + BASS + blacky background is actually something very appealing.
> But I might need to be careful with ears tiring.


I've heard this is a good combo for bassheads, I love some good bass too but I am finding out I'm more of a mid/treble guy, it just sounds so damn crisp when you've got sum nice mids and highs

Perfect example


----------



## mpawluk91

Oh yeah and the fiio x3 sounds really nice 

I will give x3/bh combo impressions as soon as I receive my mini to mini from audio minor


----------



## Vanarian

mpawluk91 said:


> Oh yeah and the fiio x3 sounds really nice
> 
> I will give x3/bh combo impressions as soon as I receive my mini to mini from audio minor




I'll look forward to your impressions  I wonder if I should take an independent DAP or not. 

And you're right about clarity, I did plug it to my GS70 without the ZO, wow it sounds so right too. A lot less tiring than double amping because of less bass. I can feel why you like it.


----------



## howdy

mpawluk91 said:


> Oh yeah and the fiio x3 sounds really nice
> 
> I will give x3/bh combo impressions as soon as I receive my mini to mini from audio minor



I'm not much for any writing of any review but my two cents are I have paired the C&C Bh2 with my iPod classic and my X3 as well as with my DX50 and to me it improves the sound greatly. One of the strong points for me are the separation and slight bass bump it has. For me it is the best amp I've had so far. My opinion of course.


----------



## Kamakahah

Had the X3 for three days now, getting familiar with its sound on various different phones and then I'll hook the C&C BH up to it and see how it does as well.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I've added two new entrys into the crazy synergy list.

 1) Dunu DN-1000: Can be a little vocal sibilant with bad recordings, however really benefits from the amp even though it has very low impedance.
 2) Yamaha HPH MT220: which absolutely craves for the amping.

 I was running Yamaha HPH MT220 Studio Monitors from multiple un-amped sources most of today however soon as I plugged it into the  C3/BH amp....wow what a difference! They formed a much stiffer back bone in refinement, the bass tightened up, where I was getting a fair amount of mid-bass bloat un-amped they cleaned up there nicely and the mids started shinning out detail. I am pretty blown away how much the amp effected those HPH MT220, definitely a requirement .

 There's another amp I've been looking at trying which I've read good things about from some repeatable members, but I'm just not sure...
 You can check it out in the link below. They say it can better BH, however I just don't know, it's around the same price.

 Anyone want to be the guinea pig?

 http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/250669118968?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## VGoghs earfrmsc

i think i'll wait for the mkiii
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/462258/fanmusic-mkii-mk2-portable-headphone-amp-how-good-is-it
 hopefully they'll have ironed out those issues, still i don't see them trumping the C&C though.


----------



## Don Lehrer

I got mine today, it looks amazing and the thing that impress me the most is the size, it is really tiny. I saw some pictures but didn´t´t realize how small it is. I can´t comment on the sound, because it just have been a couple hours. Looks promising


----------



## H20Fidelity

don lehrer said:


> I got mine today, it looks amazing and the thing that impress me the most is the size, it is really tiny. I saw some pictures but didn´t´t realize how small it is. I can´t comment on the sound, because it just have been a couple hours. Looks promising


 

 I've been using mine fulltime recently with my Yamaha studio monitors and Colorfly C3 it seems to give me the best synergy.


 What are you pairing your BH amp with Don?


----------



## Gintaras

H20, stunning image quality, how do you do this perfectly white background? perfect product photo.


----------



## H20Fidelity

gintaras said:


> H20, stunning image quality, how do you do this perfectly white background? perfect product photo.




Thanks.  

I use a light tent and aperture mode on my camera to allow more light into the lens which gets it close, then tweak the exposure on photoshop, finally cleaning up a majority of shadow with a white brush.


----------



## Gintaras

wow, that's quite some effort you put in photos, i really love the result, wish i had patience to learn this technique too. keep them (photos) coming mate


----------



## Don Lehrer

h20fidelity said:


> What are you pairing your BH amp with Don?


 
  
  
 Actually I´ve been just messing around with the amp and my DAPs (Clip, Clip+ Cowon iAudio 7, iPod Touch, iPod Classic and iBasso DX50) with some of my cans (Beyerdynamic DT770, 880, Sennheiser HD650) I haven´t had the time to do the same with some other stuff I got (ATH-m50 this should be a nice match, akg k450, Triple Fi 10, GR07 BE, Shure SE215, etc)
  
 I just want to test it and find some matching rigs, so far it has been interesting but cann´t get any final thoughts I need more time
  
 By the way, I like your pictures and the time and effort you put on to this thread (and the discovery thread), thanks to you I got new stuff that I really like, keep them comming


----------



## H20Fidelity

don lehrer said:


> Actually I´ve been just messing around with the amp and my DAPs (Clip, Clip+ Cowon iAudio 7, iPod Touch, iPod Classic and iBasso DX50) with some of my cans (Beyerdynamic DT770, 880, Sennheiser HD650) I haven´t had the time to do the same with some other stuff I got (ATH-m50 this should be a nice match, akg k450, Triple Fi 10, GR07 BE, Shure SE215, etc)
> 
> I just want to test it and find some matching rigs, so far it has been interesting but cann´t get any final thoughts I need more time
> 
> By the way, I like your pictures and the time and effort you put on to this thread (and the discovery thread), thanks to you I got new stuff that I really like, keep them comming




Members report really good results with M50, youre in for a sure thing there, it seems you have some mix and matching to keep you busy! 

Thanks, I'll keep them coming!


----------



## howdy

I had to regretfully return my C&C BH2, I had not used it in a week or so and went to turn it on and nothing. So I charged it for a few hours and still it would not work, after a few times of turning it off and on it did work. I can not have that kind of reliability so back it goes. I did however really enjoy the sound and separation of this little beast, if it were not for that issue it would still be part of my arsenal.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Never had that problem in nearly a year of owning mine. Mine holds charge for weeks if not in use. I have heard members mention the amp not turning on after a charge on rare occasions but in their cases one single flick on/off boots it up. So rather strange, considering how many BH owners.


----------



## howdy

h20fidelity said:


> Never had that problem in nearly a year of owning mine. Mine holds charge for weeks if not in use. I have heard members mention the amp not turning on after a charge on rare occasions but in their cases one single flick on/off boots it up. So rather strange, considering how many BH owners.



I agree with you totally, I thought it was strange as well. I will get another one, as there is nothing comparable in that price range.


----------



## Mdraluck23

E12 or BH for my R-50's? I feel the E12 is overkill in the power department but I kind of want to be open ended. Opinions?


----------



## ozkan

I think BH will be a better match for R-50s if you are using it with etymotic triple flanges but it can be piercing with LF on if you are very sensitive to treble.


----------



## MoonYeol

If you're using an adapter, yes. I found the BH to have too high gain for my taste. The volume pot has some imbalance on lower volumes and the R-50 is pretty sensitive.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Where would you usually set the BH with an IEM with similar sensitivity to the R-50 in terms of the volume pot?


----------



## MoonYeol

Barely over the imbalance region. Hmm. Don't have the R-50 anymore and I don't use my BH because of the imbalance. But if you have an impedance adapter it's fine. Or if you just like listening to music a bit louder.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Any other suggestions besides the BH?


----------



## H20Fidelity

Although I've heard one other member mentioning channel imbalance my unit is very well behaved, so it seems like a patch problem or individual cases. Mine will go almost to dead silent and only at the very end, I'm speaking minute amount of imbalance just at the end. I can listen laying down at 3am in the morning at super low levels without any problems. 

So what's true for some is not the case for others. Following the thread since I started it the reports of this unacceptable imbalance a fairly absent. Only two members I can recall going of memory. My ihifi 760 unit however does have a rather obvious Imbalance problem, I. Often wonder if another unit would behave the same.


----------



## mpawluk91

h20fidelity said:


> Although I've heard one other member mentioning channel imbalance my unit is very well behaved, so it seems like a patch problem or individual cases. Mine will go almost to dead silent and only at the very end, I'm speaking minute amount of imbalance just at the end. I can listen laying down at 3am in the morning at super low levels without any problems.
> 
> So what's true for some is not the case for others. Following the thread since I started it the reports of this unacceptable imbalance a fairly absent. Only two members I can recall going of memory. My ihifi 760 unit however does have a rather obvious Imbalance problem, I. Often wonder if another unit would behave the same.


i have to say, the bh works perfectly. mine and my friends bh perform the exact same even at super low volume I've never ever experienced ANY issues.

But if your headphones hardly require any power and you can't turn up the amp past 2% and your mad because the channels are imbalanced then why are you using an amp at all??? Seems a bit of a waste and you can't even use the potential of the amplifier


----------



## H20Fidelity

mpawluk91 said:


> i have to say, the bh works perfectly. mine and my friends bh perform the exact same even at super low volume I've never ever experienced ANY issues.
> 
> But if your headphones hardly require any power and you can't turn up the amp past 2% and your mad because the channels are imbalanced then why are you using an amp at all??? Seems a bit of a waste and you can't even use the potential of the amplifier


 

 I agree even on low gain with R-50 you only have minute adjustment levels.

 Btw: I've tried BH with R-50 it was ok pairing to my ears, and enhanced the low end using the amps LF switch however because of the lift in top end they became a little treble happy and sibilance was also enhanced with vocals, so it might not be recommended from me. R-50 are terribly easy to drive, it's different for each individual IEM. Something like TF10 however, (also easy to drive) really benefits from the amplification.


----------



## MoonYeol

Well. The pairing is ok with R-50 (from memory) I mostly used the BH vanilla and with a 75 ohm impedance adapter. That way I could easily use it on the go without being worried about turning the volume up. And YES, the R-50 are easy to drive. That doesn't mean they shouldn't be amped. Something like the CK100Pro are easy to drive but presence shrinks the soundstage and the BH is one of those things that just saves the overall experience. So I used the BH to get that extra soundstage and details over a weak source such as the Galaxy S4. I later stopped using it on the go because of EMI but as soon as I had some time sitting down on a chair, in front of a desk, the BH was there.
  
 Nowadays it's mostly retired since I got my Apex Glacier. Interested in the Fiio E18 as well. Has anybody tried it and compared to the BH?


----------



## mpawluk91

Wow the fiio x3 sounds killer with the bh

This is probably the best synergy I've experienced yet (fiio x3, c&c bh, cryo silver mini to mini, yamaha pro 400 cans with cryo silver headphone cable, oh yeah all files are alac and I ripped the music from cd's with dbpoweramp and accurate rip)


----------



## MattAnthony1990

I've had the C&C BH Amp for about 5 months now, it is my first portable amp, which I bought along with Momentum cans. I'm using a FiiO LOD, a 7th gen 120gb ipod classic, and try to stick to 320 kbps or lossless audio files.
  
 I digress, the C&C BH Amp, imo, is amazing for its price point. The battery life is unbelievable, its sturdy, has the same footprint as an iPod, and 3 toggles to play with.  The gain switch (which I imagine could drive pretty powerful headphones, although maybe not models that require 300 ohms or so), a bass boost, and, what I guess I'd call a soundstage expander. With my momentums having a whole 18 ohms impedance, i never use them on high gain to conserve battery charge but also because I do not believe using the high gain on low impedance headphones has any notable advantage in terms of SQ.  The bass and soundstage switches are typically on with my momentums because I enjoy the increase in soundstage depth along with the slight bass boost. You won't mistake the momentums or the vmoda m-100s bass kick, but it still helps bring electronica to life.
  
 For a first amp, I'd really recommend it for anyone, its quite the treat. It also comes with two bands, a nice carrying pouch, and a mini to mini interconnect. If you buy this please buy a LOD to avoid the iPod's amp and low-quality headphone jack, its well worth $20 bucks or whatever. 
  
 I'm just a novice hi-fi'er since my first 'high-end' purchases where made last July... the momentum and c&c bh (for a college kid, $500 is a good chunk of change), but I'd like to think my review is pretty on the mark. I've been reading these forms like an addict for months, just finally joined .
  
 hope this helps!
  
 p.s. I just ordered the CLAS to add to my portable rig, can't wait!


----------



## mpawluk91

The CLAS should REALLY improve the sound over the ipod dac


----------



## MattAnthony1990

Thats what I'm hoping for, do you think the C&C BH will be good with the CLAS? I know the ALO Mk3 would be preferable but for $650, that a veryyy serious investment.
  
 Also, as far as interconnects go for the CLAS, amp, and iPod for the time being I've got the stock apple digital LOD and the little interconnect that comes with the BH. In upgrading, what kind of difference does it make and what are some good options (if you have any insight  ). I've heard ALO makes excellent cables, but those, much like their MK3, are uber expensive for somebody quite literally weeks removed from college. A
  
 Any insight is helpful!


----------



## mpawluk91

mattanthony1990 said:


> Thats what I'm hoping for, do you think the C&C BH will be good with the CLAS? I know the ALO Mk3 would be preferable but for $650, that a veryyy serious investment.
> 
> Also, as far as interconnects go for the CLAS, amp, and iPod for the time being I've got the stock apple digital LOD and the little interconnect that comes with the BH. In upgrading, what kind of difference does it make and what are some good options (if you have any insight  ). I've heard ALO makes excellent cables, but those, much like their MK3, are uber expensive for somebody quite literally weeks removed from college. A
> 
> Any insight is helpful!


i think that mostly the performance of your bh has to deal with headphones more than source but yeah I would think it'd pair nicley 

But if you want sum nice cables for way cheaper than alo send audio minor a message his headfi name is compicat

You will be very pleased just be sure to get 3 pole cryo silver cable. You can't go wrong


----------



## H20Fidelity

Impressions added to the OP, MattAnthony1990.


----------



## dbdynsty25

I've had a few different amps over the years (mostly Fiio branded, e17, e12, e07k, e11) and I've never been super happy with their house sound so I've always ended up selling them.  With a little push from an audiophile friend, I'll just ordered one of these BH2s...hopefully I like the C&C sound better than Fiio's!  I'm going to be using it with M-100s and GR07 BEs.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Got mine today, I'm loving output 2 for the R-50. Any clues what the charts in the manual are? Also, any specifications for the level of LF boost added? I'm loving it by the way. As mentioned, imbalance at the veeery lowest output levels but nowhere I'd be listening, even going to sleep. It's very slim and fits well on the iPod Classic. I'll post sound impressions soon. Loving the little bit of extra soundstage and refinement they add to the R-50, I know it's not huge but it is noticeable.
  
  
 The Output 2 liking was very reactionary. Output 1 sounds much nicer upon further listening.


----------



## yblad

mdraluck23 said:


> Got mine today, I'm loving output 2 for the R-50. Any clues what the charts in the manual are? Also, any specifications for the level of LF boost added? I'm loving it by the way. As mentioned, imbalance at the veeery lowest output levels but nowhere I'd be listening, even going to sleep. It's very slim and fits well on the iPod Classic. I'll post sound impressions soon. Loving the little bit of extra soundstage and refinement they add to the R-50, I know it's not huge but it is noticeable.
> 
> 
> The Output 2 liking was very reactionary. Output 1 sounds much nicer upon further listening.


 
  
 I'm not absolutely certain because i'm going by memory, but something is telling me the LF adds 6dB at around 60Hz. But that is based on my memory. I know the centre is in the 40-80Hz range because it's at the same place as my headphones have a response peak (which is why i never use LF).
  
 The place i read it is buried deep in my bookmarks somewhere. I can't search right now because i'm super busy, but if no one is certain i'll dig it up in a few days when i don't have so much on.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

yblad said:


> I'm not absolutely certain because i'm going by memory, but something is telling me the LF adds 6dB at around 60Hz. But that is based on my memory. I know the centre is in the 40-80Hz range because it's at the same place as my headphones have a response peak (which is why i never use LF).
> 
> The place i read it is buried deep in my bookmarks somewhere. I can't search right now because i'm super busy, but if no one is certain i'll dig it up in a few days when i don't have so much on.


 
  I am all but certain its 5dB, with the caveat that it adds both treble and bass, not just bass. I can't recall where I read that exact piece of information otherwise I'd link it, but as a C&C BH2 owner I did my homework on it .


----------



## yblad

mattanthony1990 said:


> I am all but certain its 5dB, with the caveat that it adds both treble and bass, not just bass. I can't recall where I read that exact piece of information otherwise I'd link it, but as a C&C BH2 owner I did my homework on it .


 

 You may well be right, it was way back when I was considering purchase that I read the detailed review of the previous model and took the information from there (at the time, if not still, there wasn't as precise a review anywhere for this model) so I am going by a distant memory and the assumption we all made at the time that the switches were identicle between models. As i never use LF it isn't top of my list of things to remember when thinking about the specs of the BH/BH2. You are ,therefore, probably a better source and I imagine it is indeed 5dB


----------



## dbdynsty25

My Bh2 arrived today and just wow. First...can't believe how small the thing is. Second...paired with my m100s coming out if my iPad air streaming google music is fantastic. Not the highest quality files...but it's quite a but fuller than my previous fiio amps...I much prefer c&cs house sound over fiio...I can already tell that. The bh2 seems to match perfectly with the m100s. Gotta try it later with my gr07 bes.


----------



## waynes world

dbdynsty25 said:


> My Bh2 arrived today and just wow. First...can't believe how small the thing is. Second...paired with my m100s coming out if my iPad air streaming google music is fantastic. Not the highest quality files...but it's quite a but fuller than my previous fiio amps...I much prefer c&cs house sound over fiio...I can already tell that. The bh2 seems to match perfectly with the m100s. Gotta try it later with my gr07 bes.


 
  
 Congrats! Let us know which switches you settle on. I keep mine on output1, SF=ON, LF=OFF and love it. Others though seem to like SF=OFF and LF=ON. Anyway... enjoy!


----------



## dbdynsty25

waynes world said:


> Congrats! Let us know which switches you settle on. I keep mine on output1, SF=ON, LF=OFF and love it. Others though seem to like SF=OFF and LF=ON. Anyway... enjoy!


 
  
 Right now I'm on SF-OFF and LF-ON...but it depends on the album.  For some of the rock stuff I listen to I turn off LF...just because it becomes a bit too much w/ the M100s.  But for hip hop and pop type music...LF definitely is ON.  
  
 And Output 1...not sure what the difference is between the two, in terms of specs, but they are definitely different.


----------



## MoonYeol

Output 1 = 0.1 Ohm output impedance.
Output 2 = 100 Ohm output inpedance + various capacitators and other electric mumbo jumbo.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I have JDS C5 on loan with me atm. It's safe to say it's a better amp than C&C BH, the $100 price difference is one each person needs to decide. Some quick notes which I notice with C5 are.

 Better refinement (something that really stands out to me with C5)
 Better speed 
 Tighter  overall sound (BH sounds a little loose / loses posture)
 More power, meaning C5 holds better posture at higher volumes.
 Channel separation 

 There are some areas BH seems to hold it's own:

  Soundstage (certainly wider)
  Clarity
  Better sense of air.
  
 Only BH cannot hold that refinement that jumps out at me with C5 especially when you're venturing up to high volume, C5 holds really solid posture (refinement) in the mid range which is wonderful to listen too. C5 also sounds more neutral and clean, whereas BH has that kind of coloured euphoric signature, but it's not tight like C5 with same speed and execution. I think for $100 BH still is a great buy however for some die-hard audio enthusiasts the extra $100 ($200 total) for C5 is probably worth it. 

 Others might hear it differently, that's about it in a nutshell from me.  BH is still a very good amp, especially at its price point it's just that C5 is better, and so it should be for double the price.


----------



## MoonYeol

How about the upper mids? The BH does sound a bit soft and blurred in the upper midrange.


----------



## mpawluk91

moonyeol said:


> Output 1 = 0.1 Ohm output impedance.
> Output 2 = 100 Ohm output inpedance + various capacitators and other electric mumbo jumbo.


There's no way that output 1 is 0.1 ohm because I can't listen to my sony xba 3 with my bh. I can listen the my fiio x3 with the xba3 because the fiio has an output impedance of 0.5 ohms

The bh's output 1 probabaly has an oi of 3 ohms (just a guess)


----------



## H20Fidelity

moonyeol said:


> How about the upper mids? The BH does sound a bit soft and blurred in the upper midrange.




BH is softer, and that blurr or lose of control becomes more apparant between them at higher volumes. It's basically lack of power I gather, combination of losing refinement and driving power.


----------



## Jetblack08

h20fidelity said:


> I have JDS C5 on loan with me atm. It's safe to say it's a better amp than C&C BH, the $100 price difference is one each person needs to decide. Some quick notes which I notice with C5 are.
> 
> Better refinement (something that really stands out to me with C5)
> Better speed
> ...


 

 This is the post I have been looking for. I was about to pull the trigger on a c5, but decided to see if anyone had compared the two. As the biggest advocate for the C&C BH the c5 must really sound nice. Trying to grasp what is meant by "refinement".


----------



## H20Fidelity

jetblack08 said:


> This is the post I have been looking for. I was about to pull the trigger on a c5, but decided to see if anyone had compared the two. As the biggest advocate for the C&C BH the c5 must really sound nice. Trying to grasp what is meant by *"refinement".*


 

 Bassically when you lift volume and listen to the mid-range all the samples stay well placed and hold posture, they have a stiff backbone, they don't sound strained or lacking. a little like someone who can hold a strong stance. as notes change in a vocalists voice for example they do so very smoothly and tightly, that's refinement the best I can describe it. I do think C5 is a better sounding amp, though with some more time using C5 it's very neutral amp, I mean so neutral that it's the only amp I've heard which is almost completely colorless, meaning which ever source you use it's just going to amplify exactly what you're putting in without much (if any) added flavour,  "just makes things louder" is what I hear in C5. So those who like a little colour and some added flavour may find C5 to neutral or feel they've wasted their money. That's how I hear it.


----------



## Jetblack08

h20fidelity said:


> Bassically when you lift volume and listen to the mid-range all the samples stay well placed and hold posture, they have a stiff backbone, they don't sound strained or lacking. a little like someone who can hold a strong stance. as notes change in a vocalists voice for example they do so very smoothly and tightly, that's refinement the best I can describe it. I do think C5 is a better sounding amp, though with some more time using C5 it's very neutral amp, I mean so neutral that it's the only amp I've heard which is almost completely colorless, meaning which ever source you use it's just going to amplify exactly what you're putting in without much (if any) added flavour,  "just makes things louder" is what I hear in C5. So those who like a little colour and some added flavour may find C5 to neutral or feel they've wasted their money. That's how I hear it.


 

 Thank you for that explanation. I will be ordering the C5 next week.


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> Bassically when you lift volume and listen to the mid-range all the samples stay well placed and hold posture, they have a stiff backbone, they don't sound strained or lacking. a little like someone who can hold a strong stance. as notes change in a vocalists voice for example they do so very smoothly and tightly, that's refinement the best I can describe it. I do think C5 is a better sounding amp, though with some more time using C5 it's very neutral amp, I mean so neutral that it's the only amp I've heard which is almost completely colorless, meaning which ever source you use it's just going to amplify exactly what you're putting in without much (if any) added flavour,  "just makes things louder" is what I hear in C5. S*o those who like a little colour and some added flavour may find C5 to neutral or feel they've wasted their money. *That's how I hear it.


 
  
 That's interesting. I'd like to think that I'm all about neutral, but I'm not so sure because I really do enjoy the sound coming out of the C3/BH combo for most of my iem's and closed headphones. So maybe I need a bit more colour in my life! More refinement is nice, and I get that with my E12 (usually off of my laptop & Hifimediy sabre dac) which provides extra power, control and refinement. It seems to work very well for my open headphones (ie AD900X and X1) and my 600ohm AKG 240's. But I ultimately prefer my iem's and closed headphones (ie WS99 and M500) off of the C3/BH. I see that I'm just rambling now, but I guess I'm not feeling the burning need to run out and get the C5 quite yet...


----------



## money4me247

> Originally Posted by *waynes world* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mmm... no offense but in my opinion, people buying amps for sound signature changes (aka a little colour) are the ones wasting money, because you can EQ that for free. The point of an amp is to amplify. If you want more color to your headphones, you can easily buy a different pair of headphones w/ a different sound signature or do a free adjustment w/ EQ. There is nothing wrong w/ too neutral, because it's easier to EQ color into something neutral, but it's rather difficult to get back to neutral if something is already colored.
  
 However, I don't think there is nothing wrong w/ slightly colored amps. Just need to be more diligent about your research/demoing & make sure your headphones match well I guess. The purpose of amps is more power -> cleaner signal. Not coloration/distortion of the existing sound signature. (IMO of course)


----------



## waynes world

money4me247 said:


> mmm... no offense but in my opinion, people buying amps for sound signature changes (aka a little colour) are the ones wasting money, because you can EQ that for free. The point of an amp is to amplify. If you want more color to your headphones, you can easily buy a different pair of headphones w/ a different sound signature or do a free adjustment w/ EQ. There is nothing wrong w/ too neutral, because it's easier to EQ color into something neutral, but it's rather difficult to get back to neutral if something is already colored.
> 
> However, I don't think there is nothing wrong w/ slightly colored amps. Just need to be more diligent about your research/demoing & make sure your headphones match well I guess. The purpose of amps is more power -> cleaner signal. Not coloration/distortion of the existing sound signature. (IMO of course)


 
  
 No offense taken! I was into eq'ing before, but 'm not really into it any more - I'd rather waste my money I suppose lol. I guess my point though is that I kinda fluked onto the C3/BH combo (well, a little bit of research was involved!) and I really am enjoying most of my gear off of it, so I'm not feeling any strong need to change things up at the moment. The only thing that drives me a bit batty at times is the UI of the C3, so something like the X1 or X5 might beckon me later on.
  
 Having said that, you made some good points. Thanks.


----------



## marko93101

I may of asked this before, I can be quite forgetful, but is the C&C capable of driving the Mad Dogs / 650s / 600s / HE400s? 
  
 Birthday is rolling up, have a few quid saved from work and with the little bit of extra cash I can get one of these sets! 
  
 That leaves me with no money for a dedicated amp for the time being, so any input would be sweeeet! Thanks!


----------



## Vanarian

I haven't heard the C5 so I won't say anything about it, but I'm thinking that the BH is somewhat a basshead portable amp. Double amping with ZO2.3 is impressive, with switches turned off, it just makes everything louder with an opened soundstage. 

I didn't feel any distortion or added warmth. Now if I switch SF and LF ON the thing changes from a sheep to a bad boy. No distortions yet but it's true, the sound gets a bit darker and a lot more non neutral. It has its own Signature as soon as switches are engaged. When disengaged, it is lively and somewhat close to neutral. 

I change from only Zo or BH or double amp on the go depending on what I want or need to hear. Truly a valuable experience, I recommend it to every newbie coming here. 

Plus I got my gears new for bargains prices, portable amps are becoming affordable these days. And the small size factor makes them usable for everyday conditions.



marko93101 said:


> I may of asked this before, I can be quite forgetful, but is the C&C capable of driving the Mad Dogs / 650s / 600s / HE400s?
> 
> Birthday is rolling up, have a few quid saved from work and with the little bit of extra cash I can get one of these sets!
> 
> That leaves me with no money for a dedicated amp for the time being, so any input would be sweeeet! Thanks!




Let me tell you : stock T50rp are hungry already and the BH successfully drives them like I need. I'm never at full volume on my DAP or my amp or else it becomes too loud. 
So it will drive the MadDogs you listed with enough authority if your original source is powerful too.


----------



## dbdynsty25

vanarian said:


> I haven't heard the C5 so I won't say anything about it, but I'm thinking that the BH is somewhat a basshead portable amp.


 
  
 I'm agreeing with this statement for sure.  I was running the BH2 w/ the LF On on my Fidelio L1...but I have to turn it off on my M100 or it rattles my head.  Even with it off, it really hits hard on the M100s.  It's almost too much.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynyold"363/c-c-bh-portable-heabetween80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/3045#post_10148485 said:
			
		

> That's interesting. I'd like to think that I'm all about neutral, but I'm not so sure because I really do enjoy the sound coming out of the C3/BH combo for most of my iem's and closed headphones. So maybe I need a bit more colour in my life! More refinement is nice, and I get that with my E12 (usually off of my laptop & Hifimediy sabre dac) which provides extra power, control and refinement. It seems to work very well for my open headphones (ie AD900X and X1) and my 600ohm AKG 240's. But I ultimately prefer my iem's and closed headphones (ie WS99 and M500) off of the C3/BH. I see that I'm just rambling now, but I guess I'm not feeling the burning need to run out and get the C5 quite yet...




I like the euphoric signature and boost in clarity BH offers, I also notice background samples and micro detail become more obvious, like it adds some extra layering, whereas C5 is very much about keeping your source signal true but at the same time tightening up the control and power. I know what amps should do but just because an amp adds flavour doesn't make it bad, that added flavour (especially with the switch festures) is half the reason this thread pushed 200 pages. If however I had to take one of the amps without any added fun factor switches I'd probably lean for C5. C3/BH sounds good because of that blend between the two signatures.


----------



## mpawluk91

I've noticed that if your headphones sound dull or dark the bh usually has great synergy with them

But if your cans are real lively like grados then it's a NO NO


----------



## marko93101

vanarian said:


> Let me tell you : stock T50rp are hungry already and the BH successfully drives them like I need. I'm never at full volume on my DAP or my amp or else it becomes too loud.
> So it will drive the MadDogs you listed with enough authority if your original source is powerful too.


 
  
  
 For the most part it will be from the on board sound card on my MB(Maximus Hero VI) to the C&C and then the headphones! 
  
 I have my RE400s and my ipod for the go, so Mad Dogs will be used pretty much at home! 


 Thanks for the input, it's so greatly appreciated


----------



## MoonYeol

marko93101 said:


> vanarian said:
> 
> 
> > Let me tell you : stock T50rp are hungry already and the BH successfully drives them like I need. I'm never at full volume on my DAP or my amp or else it becomes too loud.
> ...




The BH is probably best with cans/iems that have a darker sound signature, yes. IF they can handle treble without presenting it with grain. The LF and SF switches put some serious strain on iems and you can't use them with everything. However the BH itself isn't aggressive per se in my opinion. The upper mids are smooth or a bit blurred and the bass is a little loose. Maybe the treble can be a bit edgy at times. But with switches off I find it to be quite neutral with a better ambiance and a much better soundstage than for example my phone.


----------



## Gintaras

mdraluck23 said:


> Any other suggestions besides the BH?




it depends what you want and how much you want to pay.

adding to 200$ will get you JDS Labs C5 which gets rave responses, also Leckerton UHA4 at 200$. but for 90$ BH is impossible to beat.


----------



## Layman1

Hi all, based on the enthusiastic reports on here, I'm currently awaiting delivery of a Colorfly C3 and a C&C BH2!
 Very excited, but wonder if you guys could give me any advice specific to my planned set up and usage ideas?
 I'll be using a pair of IEM's called Audeo Phonak PFE 122's (or whichever model at the same price point - £149 - has no remote control).
 Also, I am using a macbook air, but have downloaded the standard Fidelia app (without the headphone add-on as yet).
 Am busy changing large amounts of my music from 320 mp3 to FLAC.
 I usually will listen to a themed playlist ("relaxing", "rock", "hip hop", "acoustic" etc) whose tracks I will play at random.
 I was thinking to buy a bunch of relatively small SD cards (4GB?) and try to duplicate FLAC versions of my existing playlists on each one, since from what I gather, trying to navigate or create playlists on the C3 is not much fun and I want to make it as simple and hassle-free as possible.
  
 So, based on these factors, it would be great if you guys could suggest any things I can do from the start to make the process of learning to get the best out of this new equipment as pain-free as possible! 
  
 A few things I'd specifically like to know:
  
 1) best settings to use for the C3 and BH to best match the IEM's I'm using (and I like bass a lot, albeit not to extremes).
  
 2) I'm in the UK and will need an interconnect to go between the C3 and BH. 
 Anyone know where I could find a good (very short) one, like a Fiio LOD? I've searched on Amazon, but the shortest I can find is 30cm!
  
 3) I had a Fiio E11 previously. I read that it couldn't be used to improve the sound from my macbook air, but that the Fiio E17 could?
 Something to do with the DAC in the E17? (can't remember now lol).
 Even with Fidelia, am finding the bass and volume lacking using the macbook with the Audeo Phonak PFE 122's.
 So can I use the BH with my Mac too? Or would I still need to buy an E17 or similar too?
  
 4) Any other advice you care to give related to the above set up! I've read a lot of the C3 and BH threads, but I've suffered information overload by now and would also love it if the advice could be tailored to my specific set up! 
  
 Thanks very much!


----------



## waynes world

layman1 said:


> Am busy changing large amounts of my music from 320 mp3 to FLAC.
> 
> I usually will listen to a themed playlist ("relaxing", "rock", "hip hop", "acoustic" etc) whose tracks I will play at random.
> I was thinking to buy a bunch of relatively small SD cards (4GB?) and try to duplicate FLAC versions of my existing playlists on each one, since from what I gather, trying to navigate or create playlists on the C3 is not much fun and I want to make it as simple and hassle-free as possible.


 
  
 I was going to go the FLAC route, but I am having a hard time discerning the difference between 320 mp3 and flac files, so I haven't bothered yet (at least for playing on my C3/BH).
  
 Although it would work, for me I don't think that I would like having a bunch of 4GB cards and swapping them all of the time. I have a 64G card in my C3, and if I want a playlist, I simply create a folder for the songs on the card (this could result in duplicate files on the card, which is another reason I am largely sticking with mp3's for now). You can play the songs in the folder in shuffle mode, so there is your "random" requirement taken care of. 
  
If you want to have songs in the folder sorted in a particular manner, when copying them to the folder, you would have to rename the files such that they have a numeric sequence number prefix. I think foobar has that "re-name upon copy" function, but I'd have to double check.
  
You also need to have a program like "fat sorter" which re-sorts the files on the card. Some people accomplish the resorting by creating a new main folder on the card and copying all of the other folders on the card to it, but that hasn't worked properly for me. Hence "fat sorter".
  
 I really wish the C3 handled playlists! And auto-turn off timer. And resume upon startup! (I gotta bitch about those things every now and then, and now was the time. But I still love the C3


----------



## Barra

layman1 said:


> Hi all, based on the enthusiastic reports on here, I'm currently awaiting delivery of a Colorfly C3 and a C&C BH2!
> Very excited, but wonder if you guys could give me any advice specific to my planned set up and usage ideas?
> I'll be using a pair of IEM's called Audeo Phonak PFE 122's (or whichever model at the same price point - £149 - has no remote control).
> Also, I am using a macbook air, but have downloaded the standard Fidelia app (without the headphone add-on as yet).
> ...


 
  
 Congratulations on your purchase, I know that you will enjoy them paired with most any headphone. They make all my headphones sound good and have not heard a bad pairing yet.
  
 1) I have always used the default settings as it sounds really good as is.
 2) I did a review comparing interconnects from a UK ebay seller onest11 that you might be interested in:
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693970/comparing-amp-interconnect-silver-upgrades-silver-gold-basic-by-onest11
 3) - 
 4) I agree with the larger card with folders that you can use as playlists. It is easy enough to select the folders as waynes world mentioned and play them like playlists. I have collected a number of 30gb microSDs as i find them cheap to be interchanged between my players. But 30gb should give you plenty of room for numerous favorite playlist folders. 
  
 Like most everyone else, i started with an iPod and iTunes so my playlists are imported from iTunes as my central organization. I use the free program Foobar to convert to Flac by creating a tab by the same name as the playlist and dragging and dropping all the highlighted songs from iTunes, to the Foobar folder to be converted. Right clicking the highlighted list in Foobar provides the conversion options. After selecting the flac option when first getting started, it becomes the default option. Before the conversion begins, you are able to select/create a folder on your microSD card where the converted files will be exported during creation. Since I manage a number of cards, I export to my dedicated music hard drive as a staging area first so that I can duplicate folders onto several cards. That's about it.
  
 One last thing. Don't freak out when the player bricks during the first day or so as it is typical. Just use the paper clip press and hold method to reset the C3 in the pin hole next to the inputs. It has been ages since I have had that happen, but it always happens to new players. Probably due to the excessive button pushing new owners do when trying out every new option. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Enjoy!


----------



## waynes world

barra said:


> One last thing. *Don't freak out when the player bricks during the first day or so as it is typical. Just use the paper clip press and hold method to reset the C3 in the pin hole next to the inputs. *It has been ages since I have had that happen, but it always happens to new players. Probably due to the excessive button pushing new owners do when trying out every new option.


 
  
 Good point. This happens to me periodically, and before completely freaking, I go the paper clip route (actually, I find a paper clip hard to get in there and I have to use a pin), and then all is well


----------



## Layman1

Thanks Barra and Wayne's World!
 Well, by sheer coincidence, my C3 arrived this morning!
 I've just found that the only instruction manual is in Chinese! >.<
 So that's somewhat rained on my parade, so to speak 
 No idea how to even get started! 
 There's a USB cable, so I could plug it into my MacBook I guess? Haven't bought any SD cards, so will have to wait to start transferring music! For me, I only anticipate making a handful of playlists, so from that point of view, I really don't mind just chucking FLAC songs onto the cards and changing SD cards based on my mood, as there'll only be a few to mess around with anyway 
  
 Also, I seem to remember reading about the firmware updates.
 I can't remember if it was for the C3 or the BH, but C3 seems more likely.
 Someone had given a break down of the change in sound with each firmware update, confirming that one of the later ones (but NOT the latest!) gave the best sound?
  
 Also, I have got a fair few songs in 24 bit FLAC format, but then just noticed that it seems the C3 can only play 16 bit FLAC files?
 Anyone know if this is definitely true (and what would happen if I did try to play my existing 24 bit FLAC files on the C3?)
  
 Am going to go out and buy a thin paperclip or needle in preparation lol, wish me luck!
 All advice welcome again, and thanks!


----------



## rodweb

layman1 said:


> There's a USB cable, so I could plug it into my MacBook I guess?


 
  Yes.
  
 Quote:


layman1 said:


> Haven't bought any SD cards, so will have to wait to start transferring music!


 
 You can use for now the internal memory of the C3.
  


layman1 said:


> Also, I have got a fair few songs in 24 bit FLAC format, but then just noticed that it seems the C3 can only play 16 bit FLAC files?


 
 That's right.
  


layman1 said:


> (and what would happen if I did try to play my existing 24 bit FLAC files on the C3?


 

 I don't know for sure.. it might be downsampled to 16 bit or not play at all.


----------



## yblad

Just started using my BH with my new AKG K702's for the first time. I'm amazed at how easily it drives them, and it sounds great. I'm a happy man today


----------



## H20Fidelity

What I've been doing this week. 




 I must say it's been tiresome and rewarding at the same time juggling through these 5 amps. It's far to complicated to go into comparisons, lets just say I ended up choosing JDS C421 (OP2227) as my new portable amplifier. I find it gives be some fairly awesome synergy with my Etymotic ER4S, I would take the amp simply for that reason alone. Not far behind C421 I actually preferred C5 over UHA760, which by all means is a decent amp, just seems to lack some power and I wasn't getting any real wow factor compared to the JDS entries. UHA760 has excellent refinement and the widest stage however it doesn't sweep away like the other two JDS amps, even using the DAC section from my PC I wasn't overly impressed (especially at the asking price).

 I feel the best way to look at this is the JDS amps are meeting somewhere just before diminishing returns kicks in. By all means maybe it is synergy related between me and UHA760? Meanwhile poor BH had to bow down in many areas, it does win prizes on battery life which we all love and admire. It just seems to fall behind being the little guy in the pack, (and also the cheapest) but still for $100 amp it's very cool and has the most features of all 5 remaining the most compact and portable of the lot


 I can't get over the sound C421 puts out with  ER4S / IHIFI 760. This combination with well recorded FLAC files has taken my detailing levels to a new experience more so than both my Studio V units, I actually considered selling my 3rd Anv Studio after hearing this combination below, however decided I won't let it go so quickly. This set up also has great balance in the frequency range very neutral. I'm used to hearing some decent detail extension in vocals only adding C421 into the equation has uncovered new layers I've not heard before. Granted, you need a decent amount of volume to find these hidden layers, I'm hearing tone changes and note changes in vocals I've not experienced before, it's almost like two highly sensitive microphones picking up all the little nuances in a recording. Compared to 760 headphone out adding C421 crisps up the presentation, gives it an edge / bite you can feel the power on tap, and to add I no where near take the amp over half volume on low gain with the 100ohm ER4S.


 I have my BH up for sale, the other amps are going back to their owners, it's a been great testing out these amps sifting through them picking one. Something that wouldn't be possible without having contacts on Head-fi. And with that said I'll leave you a pic of my new set up, one that just blows me away completely.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

layman1 said:


> Hi all, based on the enthusiastic reports on here, I'm currently awaiting delivery of a Colorfly C3 and a C&C BH2!
> Very excited, but wonder if you guys could give me any advice specific to my planned set up and usage ideas?
> I'll be using a pair of IEM's called Audeo Phonak PFE 122's (or whichever model at the same price point - £149 - has no remote control).
> Also, I am using a macbook air, but have downloaded the standard Fidelia app (without the headphone add-on as yet).
> Am busy changing large amounts of my music from 320 mp3 to FLAC.


 
  
 Hey man, so what does "changing" your music entail? Unless your re-reporting and converting uncompressed music files, such as .WAV or .AIFF into FLAC files, your wasting your time. Converting an existing 320 kbps files (compressed, not lossless audio) to FLAC (compressed, lossless) does not make any difference except increasing file size. Lossless audio cannot be created in any other way than from an uncompressed file (i.e. CDs). 
  
 Hope that makes sense!


----------



## MattAnthony1990

mattanthony1990 said:


> Hey man, so what does "changing" your music entail? Unless your re-reporting and converting uncompressed music files, such as .WAV or .AIFF into FLAC files, your wasting your time. Converting an existing 320 kbps files (compressed, not lossless audio) to FLAC (compressed, lossless) does not make any difference except increasing file size. Lossless audio cannot be created in any other way than from an uncompressed file (i.e. CDs).
> 
> Hope that makes sense!


 
 re-ripping**


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I can imagine!
  


> It's far to complicated to go into comparisons, lets just say I ended up choosing JDS C421 (OP2227) as my new portable amplifier. I find it gives be some fairly awesome synergy with my Etymotic ER4S, I would take the amp simply for that reason alone.


 
  
 I'll have to learn more about the JDS C421. I see that it is discontinued now. Hmm. I did find one on amazon.com for $232. More than I would want to pay, but then again, if I just stick around head-fi for another month, I'm sure that I will then be thinking that it's a bargain!


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> I can imagine!
> 
> 
> I'll have to learn more about the JDS C421. I see that it is discontinued now. Hmm. I did find one on amazon.com for $232. More than I would want to pay, but then again, if I just stick around head-fi for another month, I'm sure that I will then be thinking that it's a bargain!


 

 There's a few on the boards mate.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/679463/fs-jds-labs-c421-portable-amplifier
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/700621/jds-labs-c421-opa2227-portable-headphone-amplifier


----------



## waynes world

h20fidelity said:


> There's a few on the boards mate.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/679463/fs-jds-labs-c421-portable-amplifier
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/700621/jds-labs-c421-opa2227-portable-headphone-amplifier


 
  
 Damn you! 
  
 Any feel for how it sounds with the C3?


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Damn you!
> 
> Any feel for how it sounds with the C3?


 

 Yup, sounds great. 

 You need to remember though C421 has rather high output impedance (around 10 ohms) which can cause problems with some multi balanced armature IEM's. My TF10 and Rhapsodio RDB V1 Mini are fine with C421, the 10 ohm Dunu not so much, I experienced problems. Like I mentioned last page, the amp was worth it just for my ER4S pairing and full size headphones.


----------



## waynes world

Ok, got it. Thanks!


----------



## nick n

So I see something interesting there also


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> So I see something interesting there also


 

 Yeah the x2 9v batterys arrived. I really don't hear what the fuss is with that amp.

 Not doing me any favours. I honestly prefer the sources headphone out compared.


----------



## nick n

Could be the new "S" is that much better? or you need to talk to it nicely.
  Big gamble on that, since it would be roughly the same as a C&C XO2 ( to keep it sort of on-topic ).


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> Could be the new "S" is that much better? or you need to talk to it nicely.
> Big gamble on that, since it would be roughly the same as a C&C XO2 ( to keep it sort of on-topic ).




I honestly prefer BH over that Panda Audio amp. So not sure what to say.


----------



## nick n

That would be enough to say


----------



## solblack

I love the C&C BH2!
 I pair it with my DX50.
 Sweet with my A900x also M50&HD650 the two outs are cool a nice change.


----------



## H20Fidelity

solblack said:


> I love the C&C BH2!
> I pair it with my DX50.
> Sweet with my A900x also M50&HD650 the two outs are cool a nice change.




I remember some fairly serious bass coming out of that combination.


----------



## solblack

Yes plenty of bass.
 It's wonderful with the DX50.
 It's a bad little amp!
 Do anyone have both BH-2 and C5?
 If so what's the difference?


----------



## H20Fidelity

solblack said:


> Yes plenty of bass.
> It's wonderful with the DX50.
> It's a bad little amp!
> Do anyone have both BH-2 and C5?
> If so what's the difference?




I wrote something about that here. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/3045#post_10136130


----------



## MCImes

Does anyone have a graph of the output with no filters, and one with the LF switch on? 

I love the sound that the LF switch gives and would like to try to EQ similarly when im using my Dx50 without the BH2. 

I know it boosts bass and trebble (basically 'loud' on a car stero) but im specifically looking for a graphed curve with how many dB of boost at what frequencies. I've tried various smiley shaped EQ curves, but cant get quite the same sound as the LF switch.

Overall im very happy with this little puppy. a good value for the money.

Thanks


----------



## H20Fidelity

mcimes said:


> Does anyone have a graph of the output with no filters, and one with the LF switch on?
> 
> I love the sound that the LF switch gives and would like to try to EQ similarly when im using my Dx50 without the BH2.
> 
> ...


 

 You could try contacting ClieOS who once measured BH2. Personally I don't think the DX50 will replicate it though.

 DX50 doesn't have magic pixie dust sprinkled over it before shipping like BH2.


----------



## ClieOS




----------



## waynes world

clieos said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


 

 Wow - that's pretty interesting. Thanks. Would you happen to have the graph for the SF switch?


----------



## ClieOS

waynes world said:


> Wow - that's pretty interesting. Thanks. Would you happen to have the graph for the SF switch?


 
  
 Sure:
  




  
 But please note that unlike simple EQ over frequency range, 3D enhancement can not be accurately measured by RMAA. That's because 3D sound usually involves some kind of crossfeed and RMAA will just mistake it as bad crosstalk. Basically it is equal to forcing a software that measures only in 2D to do a 3D measurement.


----------



## MCImes

Thats very interesting. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## waynes world

Thanks. I'm going to have to chew on what your said there. I've typically found the LF to result in a bit too much bass and highs for my liking. But I've always loved the SF switch on though, but hadn't put a finger on exactly how it was changing the sound (although I perceived it as opening up the soundstage somewhat and making it sound more 3D).


----------



## zolom

My new BH2 sounds great with the SE846 (play music via Galaxy S4)


----------



## Leo888

zolom said:


> My new BH2 sounds great with the SE846 (play music via Galaxy S4)




+1. Just got the SE846 and have been listening to it thru the C3/BH2. Makes me forget all the **** I went thru today at work.


----------



## ForceMajeure

clieos said:


> Sure:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very interesting, I was asking myself how the SF switch might alter the overall FR and would it result in less tight bass response...
 I don't own the C&C, just wondering if I should get one for its soundstage ability.
  
 Can I conclude that the elevated bass is to compensate for the lost tightness of bass due too the crossfeed effect?
 I assume that the elevation through mids and trebble will even things up and add some air to give the effect of bigger separation in instruments thus bigger soundstage?
  
 How are this amp soundstage capabilities without the SF turned on?
 How much is the SF switch affect the bass tightness overall?


----------



## ClieOS

forcemajeure said:


> Very interesting, I was asking myself how the SF switch might alter the overall FR and would it result in less tight bass response...
> I don't own the C&C, just wondering if I should get one for its soundstage ability.
> 
> *Can I conclude that the elevated bass is to compensate for the lost tightness of bass due too the crossfeed effect?*
> ...


 
  
 Will you still say the same with the below graph?
  




  
 Actually they are the same graph, only the two FR curve are centered differently (one on 500Hz while the other on 20Hz). So which do you think is more correct? Well they both are. RMAA has no concept about absolute reference or calibration, which makes it actually fairly bad for novice who don't know how to read it correctly. With simple EQ, you usually can get away with RMAA because the mid is usually the part that remains the same. But as I said previously, 3D EQ is a different story because of crossfeed, where the mid can get blend out. So don't try to read it as it is because the FR curve doesn't tell the whole story in an 3D EQ. It is like try to x-ray a patient then uses it to speculate about the 3D MRI image. It just doesn't work.


----------



## ForceMajeure

clieos said:


> Will you still say the same with the below graph?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I know about the crossfeed and its "undesirable" changes as the delayed crossfeed signal interferes with the original signal and attenuates specific frequencies usually higher one thus making some dips in the whole FR(Comb filter effect) even changing phase,
 that's why you are definitely right that this graph is only a part of the story that the SF switch applies, and its wrong to draw conclusions from it only.
  
 (though reading this graph the reference center point doesn't matter as it is just the behavior that is interesting, its always relative).
  
 Anyway I don't own this amp and I'm just curious to know
 What were your impressions (or whomever own it) about its soundstage and instruments separation capabilities without the SF turned on?
 How much is the SF switch affect the bass* tightness *overall, is the effect an actual benefit or more of just a nice gimmick to have?


----------



## ClieOS

Even without the SF turns on, BH2 by itself already has an excellent soundstage. I actually doesn't like the SF (or LF in the matter) as it can be nice sometime but quite often I find it to overly tune the IEM I use, making them sound unnatural. I would have prefer C&C to implement a smaller effect. For example, the 3D Sound effect on iFi Audio iCan is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## ForceMajeure

clieos said:


> Even without the SF turns on, BH2 by itself already has an excellent soundstage. I actually doesn't like the SF (or LF in the matter) as it can be nice sometime but quite often I find it to overly tune the IEM I use, making them sound unnatural. I would have prefer C&C to* implement a smaller effect*. For example, the 3D Sound effect on iFi Audio iCan is absolutely beautiful.


 
  
 Thank you for you reply 
  
 what do you mean by saying smaller effect?
 Would you have preferred a more subtle effect like less effecting the overall natural sound?
 Or by saying smaller you are saying it is making the soundstage too wide/big ?


----------



## ClieOS

forcemajeure said:


> Thank you for you reply
> 
> what do you mean by saying smaller effect?
> Would you have preferred a more subtle effect like less effecting the overall natural sound?
> Or by saying smaller you are saying it is making the soundstage too wide/big ?


 
  
 Smaller means instead of a 3D effect the size of a football field, it should be a basketball field. Basically less crossfeed and reverberance. You want it to surround you, but not bouncing back and forth from wall to wall.


----------



## zolom

Added the C&C BH2 as an amp to the FiiO E18 DAC;
  
 Galaxy S4 OTG USB >> E18 USB DAC input >> E18 Line out >> C&C BH2 Line in >> C&C BH2 earphones out >> Shure SE846
 using silver plated cables for audio interconnect and earphones cable.
  
 Running Viper4Android (V4A) equalizer on the S4 (still searching for the best settings); C&C BH2 all settings are high.
 The C&C BH2 adds a lot of warmth to the E18 while not affecting the soundsatage.
  
 The results are really good!!!
  
 The overall rig does not score portability wise, as the produced sound quality, but I mainly use it at home. To me the overall price/performance factor is the best.


----------



## MCImes

I usually use the LF, but dont really like the SF. I agree with ClieOS that the SF would be nice if there were less of it. It adds too much 'air' to the music, making it unnatural sounding IMO, but it could be good if there were less of it. I like the LF switch on 75% of my music. on some tracks, it adds too much bass, but in my experience its generally on poorly mastered tracks, or generas that shouldn't have a bass boost like classical. 

I Love the punch that the LF gives to kick drums, drums, and the super low end, like sub 30hz. The Sub bass is really helped by the LF. I tried matching the EQ on my DX50 to the LF gain settings, but it still lacks a certain 'punch' in the bass, and the highs still aren't quite the same. This is probably because the DX only has a 5 band EQ. Also, people have posted graphs of the DX output with the EQ, and the roll off is more concentrated around the EQ band. The LF seems to have a very smooth smiley face from bass to treble. The DX EQ looks more like mountains with peaks at each band


----------



## ozkan

ClieOS, Can you please compare Smsl sAp4-s to C&C BH amp? Which one do you think is more suitable for pairing with C3+RE0? Thanks.


----------



## ClieOS

ozkan said:


> ClieOS, Can you please compare Smsl sAp4-s to C&C BH amp? Which one do you think is more suitable for pairing with C3+RE0? Thanks.


 
  
 Nothing particularly special about the sound of sAp-4s. While I do often criticize BH for being a bit underpower, I do find it still noticeably better than sAp-4s.


----------



## waynes world

mcimes said:


> I usually use the LF, but dont really like the SF. I agree with ClieOS that the SF would be nice if there were less of it. It adds too much 'air' to the music, making it unnatural sounding IMO, but it could be good if there were less of it. I like the LF switch on 75% of my music. on some tracks, it adds too much bass, but in my experience its generally on poorly mastered tracks, or generas that shouldn't have a bass boost like classical.
> 
> I Love the punch that the LF gives to kick drums, drums, and the super low end, like sub 30hz. The Sub bass is really helped by the LF. I tried matching the EQ on my DX50 to the LF gain settings, but it still lacks a certain 'punch' in the bass, and the highs still aren't quite the same. This is probably because the DX only has a 5 band EQ. Also, people have posted graphs of the DX output with the EQ, and the roll off is more concentrated around the EQ band. The LF seems to have a very smooth smiley face from bass to treble. The DX EQ looks more like mountains with peaks at each band


 
  
 Interesting. I'll have to give SF=off and LF=on a chance.


----------



## Dark Helmet

> For example, the 3D Sound effect on iFi Audio iCan is absolutely beautiful.


 
 ClieOS, I saw you mentioned the iFi iCan.  Have you tried the iFi iUSB?  If so what are your impressions?


----------



## ozkan

clieos said:


> Nothing particularly special about the sound of sAp-4s. While I do often criticize BH for being a bit underpower, I do find it still noticeably better than sAp-4s.


 
 Thank you ClieOS.
  
  
 ClieOS wrote his impressions here:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/ifi-ican-headphone-amplifier


----------



## Dark Helmet

ozkan said:


> Thank you ClieOS.
> 
> 
> ClieOS wrote his impressions here:
> ...


 
 Yeah I just read it.  Thanks.
  
 I however already bought the iUSB and am using it with my Schiit Modi and it definitely made an improvement.  It added fuller Bass, and is not as clinical but still detailed.  I'm using Amarra>ifi iUSB>Schiit Modi>BH Crack (With Speedball and Goldpoint Attenuator)>HD600 and so far so good.  It would be nice to find a cheaper version of the Gemini cable for the iUSB to use with the iUSB into the Modi.  It was worth the investment thus far.


----------



## goody

I am still using my BH right out the box i have not charged the battery... the battery lasts forever!! thanks guys i would not have discovered this little wonder if i didnt come to headfi....love this amp to no end


----------



## Gintaras

mcimes said:


> Does anyone have a graph of the output with no filters, and one with the LF switch on?
> 
> I love the sound that the LF switch gives and would like to try to EQ similarly when im using my Dx50 without the BH2.
> 
> ...




+1, BH battery = perpetuum mobile


----------



## docentore

I'm thinking about upgrade. I'm considering XO2, did anyone had chance to test it and AB to BH2? Is it worth the difference in price?


----------



## Gintaras

docentore said:


> I'm thinking about upgrade. I'm considering XO2, did anyone had chance to test it and AB to BH2? Is it worth the difference in price?




i would check C5 or T1 before going XO.


----------



## Caival

I've owned the bh2 for about a week now and i got to tell you, if youre thinking of getting one, ******* do it, this thing is a monster. It feels kind of like a powerhouse that is very gentle on your ears still cause the soundsig is so comfortable, changed the (to me) boring sound of the fiio X3 to a much bigger, more aggressive, more bassy sound. Might have lost some clairity by doing this but not much and thats the only bad thing i can say about it. Best thing i ever bought got it from shenzhen audio for only 100$ or so


----------



## mpawluk91

caival said:


> I've owned the bh2 for about a week now and i got to tell you, if youre thinking of getting one, ******* do it, this thing is a monster. It feels kind of like a powerhouse that is very gentle on your ears still cause the soundsig is so comfortable, changed the (to me) boring sound of the fiio X3 to a much bigger, more aggressive, more bassy sound. Might have lost some clairity by doing this but not much and thats the only bad thing i can say about it. Best thing i ever bought got it from shenzhen audio for only 100$ or so


I reeeeaallly doubt you lost clarity by adding the bh to the x3. I have both and let me tell you, when I plug that baby in through the line out it sounds CRISP!


----------



## howdy

I agree, there should be no loss in clarity, it would change the sound sig a bit, unless you have bad headphones I'm not sure how the "clarity" would be altered.


----------



## Caival

Well i own a pair of momentums and there are definetley sounds that are say less upfront now than before, im having trouble hearng the really small details at the same time i guess it brings out other sounds more


----------



## howdy

Well maybe you need experiment more, to me it sounds like you have the bass turned up on the X3 and the LF on the BH2 as well. To much bass equals a muddy, less clear music. I know you are not implying that it sounds like shiit, but sometimes you have to choose your words clearly. And elaborate as to why it sounds the way it does.


----------



## Caival

What do you mean? When i touch the eq with the amp connected, nothing happens, no matter if its -10 or +10 bass


----------



## ClieOS

X3's EQ only affects headphone-out, not line-out.


----------



## Caival

Okay thank you


----------



## howdy

clieos said:


> X3's EQ only affects headphone-out, not line-out.



I do not recall if it did or not as I sold my X3, I know my DX50 the EQ works either way LO or HO!


----------



## ClieOS

howdy said:


> I do not recall if it did or not as I sold my X3, I know my DX50 the EQ works either way LO or HO!


 
  
 Yes, EQ affects DX50 LO and HO because of how it is implemented. A true LO shouldn't behave like that actually.


----------



## mpawluk91

caival said:


> Well i own a pair of momentums and there are definetley sounds that are say less upfront now than before, im having trouble hearng the really small details at the same time i guess it brings out other sounds more


I guess I could maybe say the bh recesses the midrange ever so slightly but really hardly noticeable at all, maybe your interconnect is cheapo or something. Could also be that you have low quality music files because the bh is good at micro detail especially is you enable the sf switch


----------



## Caival

mpawluk91 said:


> I guess I could maybe say the bh recesses the midrange ever so slightly but really hardly noticeable at all, maybe your interconnect is cheapo or something. Could also be that you have low quality music files because the bh is good at micro detail especially is you enable the sf switch


 

I use the interconnect cable that came with the BH does the choice of cable really matter much in this case? Is it worth spending some on a good cable or will the changes not be noticeable? I use FLAC files btw


----------



## waynes world

In the topic of good synergy, the BH and Mikros 90 play extraordinarily well together. 
  
 If you are looking for an on ears portable headphone that sound amazing and which would cost you about $80 ($300 msrp), then you should look into the 90's. Seriously.


----------



## mpawluk91

caival said:


> I use the interconnect cable that came with the BH does the choice of cable really matter much in this case? Is it worth spending some on a good cable or will the changes not be noticeable? I use FLAC files btw


Well a better interconnect will definetly give a cleaner less interrupted signal. Is it worth it? I think it depends on your expectations, it's not going to sounds worlds different but it should be noticeable with flac files and decent cans/iem's

Here's what I got on my fiio x3/arrow 4g (it sounds crisp)


----------



## H20Fidelity

I think it's worth upgrading the cable from stock, although make sure the cable is convenient for your needs meaning right angle jacks, correct (or close enough) length etc for your stack.  There was an SPC cable we used to recommend, let me see if I can find it. I think the best thing to do with cables is just try one yourself for $20.00. The amount of confusion reading Head-fi posts will drive you up the wall with non believers, graph worshippers, people who simply cannot hear a difference, then on the other side of the fence you have people who swear by cable upgrades, cryo, silver/gold the list goes on. 

 For me I do believe cables make a difference, I have done so and heard differences since I was in my teens messing around with speakers but they're not something I will spend over $100 on an  basic interconnect. I recently purchased a $400 pure silver IEM cable and strike me down although it did offer many benefits the sound wasn't what I was looking for. After I dropped down to a $90 SPC cable I much prefer the sound instead. Negative placebo I guess? 

 Here's the interconnect that used to be popular for C&C BH: http://www.ebay.com/itm/SMSL-high-end-silver-audio-cable-3-5-3-5MM-headphone-Amp-for-MP3-PC-PHONE-/110938570660?pt=US_Audio_Cable_Plugs_Jacks&hash=item19d4743fa4


----------



## Barra

mpawluk91 said:


> caival said:
> 
> 
> > I use the interconnect cable that came with the BH does the choice of cable really matter much in this case? Is it worth spending some on a good cable or will the changes not be noticeable? I use FLAC files btw
> ...


 
  
 If you are interested, I did an interconnect cable comparison using the BH2 and its stock cable vs. some upgrade cables I bought:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/693970/comparing-amp-interconnect-silver-upgrades-silver-gold-basic-by-onest11


----------



## mpawluk91

I usually have AudioMinor make my cables and his work Is exellent but I have gone through chris_himself although the cable didn't last very long at all and I payed a premium price


----------



## TechoGeek

Not sure if it has been mentioned but shenzhenaudio.com has the BH2 on sale for 87.98 with free shipping this week. I was going to purchase the C5 or UHA-6S so I would not need to upgrade later, but it's impossible for me not to give the BH2 a try for this price. I just hope I'm not disappointed as I was with the E12.


----------



## solblack

Nope you won't.


----------



## BeBop Lives

So Many options available with the BH2, that are not available with the E12.  However for straight ahead power the E12 has it.  If have used HE 400's with the BH2...........Speaks for itself!  Great small amp.


----------



## mpawluk91

It still is my best 100$ audio purchase to date... Period


----------



## mpawluk91

I got a question for all you bh heads

I have a pair of sennheiser amperior's on the way and I was wondering how well it pairs with the c&c bh.

the bh is a bit cold and the amperior's are I guess a bit cold so I'm worried about synergy but my main worry is that the amperior's are 18 ohms, I can not pair my sony xba 3 iem's (very source picky multi ba) with the bh because the output impedance of the bh is too high. I doubt that 18 ohms could be a problem for the bh but I was curious

Thank u in advance


----------



## ozkan

mpawluk91 said:


> I got a question for all you bh heads
> 
> I have a pair of sennheiser amperior's on the way and I was wondering how well it pairs with the c&c bh.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I don't think that BH2 is a cold amp in fact it is a little bit on the warm side. I can not say anything about amperior pairing but I had used my Ultimate Ears SF5 which is 13 ohms and had no problems with BH2 pairing. BH2 also has 2 headphone outputs for low ang high impedance earphones. The second one should have an added 75 ohm resistor so there should be no problem with earphones which have too low ohm values.


----------



## mpawluk91

ozkan said:


> I don't think that BH2 is a cold amp in fact it is a little bit on the warm side. I can not say anything about amperior pairing but I had used my Ultimate Ears SF5 which is 13 ohms and had no problems with BH2 pairing. BH2 also has 2 headphone outputs for low ang high impedance earphones. The second one should have an added 75 ohm resistor so there should be no problem with earphones which have too low ohm values.


I've had the original c&c bh amp for about a year now and I can say with confidence that it is much more shrill than my arrow 4g, fiio e11, fiio e6, and fiio x3

I know fiio usually has a warm sound but the arrow 4g is as honest as it gets it's simply flat. I don't know that cold is the proper word to describe the bh. I use the LF switch and the sound kinda v shaped but sparkly as all hell

I love it


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the CC BH2 today. I can't wait to replace my Fiio E11.


----------



## solblack

Your going to be happy you did.


----------



## Niyologist

solblack said:


> Your going to be happy you did.


 
  
 I'll have an impression of it in 2 weeks.


----------



## TechoGeek

niyologist said:


> I'll have an impression of it in 2 weeks.


 

 Are you planning on using it with the Cowon J3? I ordered a few days ago also and that will be my source paired with AKG 550's.


----------



## Niyologist

techogeek said:


> Are you planning on using it with the Cowon J3? I ordered a few days ago also and that will be my source paired with AKG 550's.


 
  
 Yup. I'm planning to pair it with my J3 and I'm using the Ultrasone HFI-450 and JVC HA-FXT90.


----------



## MoonYeol

I would say that BH without SF/LF is quite neutral with just added soundstage and a little soft upper mids. It's not cold. And the Out1 is measured at 0.1 ohm I think. Check ClieOS's comparison thread for measurements.


----------



## takutox

its been about a year since i ordered the BH2, i dont really like this amp for anything except for soundstage and battery life (as well as decent ability to power headphones). the audio cable holes are also badly designed, doesn't go in properly and keeps falling out.
  
 the good thing is that it pairs really well with my digital piano and makes it sound very airy and spacious. a very enjoyable sound for piano.
  
 i still do enjoy my e11 more, especially the bass boost. the only downside of the e11 is the battery life and inability to charge, which are dealbreakers for convenience to the point that i just have been using my BH2.
  
 i will be ordering a fiio e12. guess this amp was never for me. its a very good amp for its price range, but not all that its cracked up to be, most people will see it as a clear upgrade to e11 (and i see why) in every area except bass boost, but i think the e12 will beat this in a lot of areas..
  
 its a decent amp though and i dont regret my purchase, will still be using it for playing piano


----------



## Vanarian

AFAIK This amp does a wonderful synergy with my Denon C301. I was using my ZO for the last weeks, but the ZO has ran out of battery so I did change for the BH since I haven't charged my other amp yet.
  
 It does a superb job. The soundstage is spacious, the mids and highs are clean and natural, the bass is of course not as pushed as the ZO's bass, but it is dynamic and clear. It thumps like a subwoofer would do, but not like a boomblaster would. If you see what I mean. 
  
 Every time I switch from a gear to another between my babies I can't help but think that "I already have some serious things there, I love these!" and I'm not in Summit-Fi haha, just a couple of portable amps, some headphones and earphones, a Boombox and way to go. 
  
 I don't think that I could have found a better amp for its price (I got it for +-55$ new and shipped).


----------



## waynes world

vanarian said:


> AFAIK This amp does a wonderful synergy with my Denon C301. I was using my ZO for the last weeks, but the ZO has ran out of battery so I did change for the BH since I haven't charged my other amp yet.
> 
> It does a superb job. The soundstage is spacious, the mids and highs are clean and natural, the bass is of course not as pushed as the ZO's bass, but it is dynamic and clear. It thumps like a subwoofer would do, but not like a boomblaster would. If you see what I mean.
> 
> ...


 
  
 +1. Very happy with the BH amp. Makes a lot of my stuff sing. Right now it is in the process of making my Mikros 90's into something formidable


----------



## Niyologist

vanarian said:


> AFAIK This amp does a wonderful synergy with my Denon C301. I was using my ZO for the last weeks, but the ZO has ran out of battery so I did change for the BH since I haven't charged my other amp yet.
> 
> It does a superb job. The soundstage is spacious, the mids and highs are clean and natural, the bass is of course not as pushed as the ZO's bass, but it is dynamic and clear. It thumps like a subwoofer would do, but not like a boomblaster would. If you see what I mean.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I'm planning to use my CC BH2 for my Damson Oyster Portable Speakers. I feel that there will be great synergy between them because of the blasting bass and slightly recessed mids and treble. The good news is that they still put out quite a bit of detail, regardless of the intense bass slightly overshadowing the rest of the frequency.


----------



## vermilions

I've just discovered this CC BH gem during my research on portable amps and dacs! Seems to be very well reviewed.
  
 Would really appreciate some advice... I am planning to pair the BH with the new Beyerdynamic T51p and my Shure SE215 IEMs. Has anyone paired these before? Maybe with the previous T50p? I plan to use the BH with an iPod touch 4th Gen with ALACs. Thanks in advance!


----------



## waynes world

If you want your 80 hour charge to last for a month, don't bother getting the Mikros 90's. They sounds so good with the BH that you'll listen to them non-stop, and that 80 hour charge might not last much more than a week!


----------



## 7cents

Hi, anyone tried to pair the BH with either IM02, TE-05 or FX850? how do they sound?


----------



## T light

This has been a very informative thread, it led me to upgrade my E6 to this amp, last week. Just so people know, Amazon has these in stock, and prime is available for it.

http://www.amazon.com/BH2-Portable-Headphone-battery-Version/dp/B00A2QJSBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395153675&sr=8-1&keywords=C%26c+bh


----------



## Niyologist

I got mine yesterday. It sounds excellent with the Ultrasone HFI-450 and Beyerdynamic DTX 910.


----------



## cel4145

I know it has been said previously in the thread, but I feel it's worth saying again. I recently got the HE-400s, and the C&C BH does quite well driving them.


----------



## cel4145

t light said:


> This has been a very informative thread, it led me to upgrade my E6 to this amp, last week. Just so people know, Amazon has these in stock, and prime is available for it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/BH2-Portable-Headphone-battery-Version/dp/B00A2QJSBO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395153675&sr=8-1&keywords=C%26c+bh




So did you get it? How do you like it compared to the E6?


----------



## BeBop Lives

cel4145 said:


> I know it has been said previously in the thread, but I feel it's worth saying again. I recently got the HE-400s, and the C&C BH does quite well driving them.


 

 +1


----------



## takutox

he-400 didnt seem to be driven well by the c&c bh2 at all for me, there was lots of clipping/distortion especially on the bass unless u were listening to very low volume levels.


----------



## BeBop Lives

For me it works fine. Always has.


----------



## cel4145

bebop lives said:


> For me it works fine. Always has.




I guess if someone expects to boost the bass, then some other headphone amp would be better (although I wonder if any portable amp would be suitable for that with the HE-400s). But I use the high gain setting on the C&C BH, and it does very well where my Note 2 and Sansa Clip+ struggle.


----------



## takutox

must just be me listening to unsafe listening levels then, lol.
  
 for me i have to max out the dial on the volume on high gain just to get to acceptable listening levels, which seems like it does power it ok but is struggling
  
 and i dont mind about the boosting bass, the he-400 isnt really a basshead anyway. the problem i found was that there was that there is bass clipping/distortion on alot of edm tracks with that combo. other genres sound pretty fine


----------



## waynes world

takutox said:


> must just be me listening to unsafe listening levels then, lol.
> 
> for me i have to max out the dial on the volume on high gain just to get to acceptable listening levels, which seems like it does power it ok but is struggling
> 
> and i dont mind about the boosting bass, the he-400 isnt really a basshead anyway. *the problem i found was that there was that there is bass clipping/distortion on alot of edm tracks *with that combo. other genres sound pretty fine


 

 Must be those crappy he-400's then.





  
 Seriously, I've been using my newly aquired Nf'd T50RP's on the BH quite a bit, with the LF switch on, and they just sound fantastic without any distortion or clipping etc. Actually, I don't get that happening with any of my headphones (that I can think of). But I don't listen at uber high volumes like you are doing (would be scared to!), so that's probably it.


----------



## MoonYeol

waynes world said:


> takutox said:
> 
> 
> > must just be me listening to unsafe listening levels then, lol.
> ...




Doesn't have to mean the volume output is too high. And hearing is individual. +20dB to -20dB compared to average hearing is considered normal, albeit +20dB is rare I think. And saying that listening to x powered by y at volume z is too high could potentially be the equivalent to "Here's $2, don't spend it all at once."

Just sayin. The BH is cool.


----------



## MUSICCURE

I've been having a great time with my c&c bh and X1 combo. I'm hearing detail and soundstage depth that I've never heard before. I just got the DX50 and will soon try this triple combo.


----------



## marko93101

musiccure said:


> I've been having a great time with my c&c bh and X1 combo. I'm hearing detail and soundstage depth that I've never heard before. I just got the DX50 and will soon try this triple combo.


 
  
  
 C&C BH with the X1 is a fantastic pairing.  OP2 > SF >HI is my winning combination so far.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I miss this little amp sometimes, I miss the soundstage and clarity it has, and the run times.... and the size.....  I wish for C&C to bring out something new like C&C BH3 or an upgrade model for us. Surely with all the BH amps sold they should see interest in developing  another amp in the near future. Still remains one of the best $100 I spent in this hobby.


----------



## toxicdrift

Enjoying some bollywood music on the c&cbh2 + nexus 5 + hd25-1II 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I love this amp! cant thank h20 enough for the recomendation


----------



## MCImes

What does a blinking red light mean when charging? its a fairly slow blink, about once per second

Also, does an Engligh translation of the user manual exist? I know there's not much to it, but I'd still be interested to see it


----------



## waynes world

It stops blinking when it's fully charged. Not sure about the manual.


----------



## Leo888

Mine red indicator don't blink when charging. It also takes forever to charge. Have left it to charge overnight and the red light is still on and doesn't dissappear. Does it turn the light indicator from red to green once fully charged or will the indicator be switch off. Thanks.


----------



## H20Fidelity

There was an online manual somewhere around, (it's posted here somewhere) it doesn't say anything I recall regarding the battery light blinking. I know with my original (BH) the light would stay solid red for charging then go out when charged. Never blinking, (not sure how BH2 charges) There's a small chance a blinking light could indicate a faulty battery but please don't worry just yet. The best thing to do in this situation is contact bigbargainonline on ebay who seem to have connection with C&C, shoot them a msg and ask why the light is blinking.

 For those having long charge times, USB (laptop etc) charging takes forever. Mine would be done in 2-3 hours using a 5V 1amp USB wall adapter. Always try to charge the amp from a wall adapter not laptop or PC. And another thing I remember from the manual was try to charge your amp when it reaches about 1/2 full rather than let it go flat all the time. 

 I used to charge mine once every 4 weeks or so of casual use.


----------



## BeBop Lives

_When you drain the battery it does take time to re-charge......Can be many hours overnight. However, it lasts for a long long time of continued use.  Not to worry.....Enjoy!_


----------



## Leo888

Thanks for the inputs guys. I always charge from a wall adapter but I always needs to unplug it before the red light goes off so as to use it. Is 12 hours a long time to fully charge it. My red light indicator didn't goes off even with that many hours on it. Thanks.


----------



## solblack

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the inputs guys. I always charge from a wall adapter but I always needs to unplug it before the red light goes off so as to use it. Is 12 hours a long time to fully charge it. My red light indicator didn't goes off even with that many hours on it. Thanks.


 

 Mine does the same thing buts it is charge.
 After about four days of use is the only time i really charge it for 12 hours.


----------



## Leo888

solblack said:


> Mine does the same thing buts it is charge.
> After about four days of use is the only time i really charge it for 12 hours.




Ok solblack, thanks for the feedback. So long it's charged, it's good.


----------



## canikickit1

Anyone know the input impedance of the BH?


----------



## Ari33

canikickit1 said:


> Anyone know the input impedance of the BH?


 
 If you mean output impedance, one output is 0.1Ω  and the other 100Ω.


----------



## 7cents

leo888 said:


> Thanks for the inputs guys. I always charge from a wall adapter but I always needs to unplug it before the red light goes off so as to use it. Is 12 hours a long time to fully charge it. My red light indicator didn't goes off even with that many hours on it. Thanks.


 
 I kept charging overnight too and the light indicator is always red. Anyone tried to charge till it turns blue? how long does it take?


----------



## solblack

7cents said:


> I kept charging overnight too and the light indicator is always red. Anyone tried to charge till it turns blue? how long does it take?


 
 Mine just shuts off.
 The little sucker is like a tank it push my DX50 and ATH900x.
 The combo together is very musical.


----------



## Niyologist

Using the 5V, 1 amp wall adapter is very effective. It only takes up to 5 hours to charge the BH2.


----------



## H20Fidelity

niyologist said:


> Using the 5V, 1 amp wall adapter is very effective. It only takes up to 5 hours to charge the BH2.




Yes, this. I always used the wall charger, never let my BH run flat, it would be done in 3 hours or less.


----------



## djvkool

h20fidelity said:


> I miss this little amp sometimes, I miss the soundstage and clarity it has, and the run times.... and the size.....  I wish for C&C to bring out something new like C&C BH3 or an upgrade model for us. Surely with all the BH amps sold they should see interest in developing  another amp in the near future. Still remains one of the best $100 I spent in this hobby.


 
  
 Still using this mainly as my portable amp, and yes, absolutely top class little amp here
  
 Sometimes I wish that this could be just a tad warmer, then it would have been the ultimate portable amp


----------



## Leo888

niyologist said:


> Using the 5V, 1 amp wall adapter is very effective. It only takes up to 5 hours to charge the BH2.




Same here. Using the same kind of adapter but still the red lights still refused to turn green with overnight charging. Nevertheless, I now charge it every weekend overnight and have never been caught flat yet.


----------



## Niyologist

leo888 said:


> Same here. Using the same kind of adapter but still the red lights still refused to turn green with overnight charging. Nevertheless, I now charge it every weekend overnight and have never been caught flat yet.


 
  
 Does the light turn off. If it does, it's fully charged.


----------



## Leo888

niyologist said:


> Does the light turn off. If it does, it's fully charged.




Nope. The lights stayed on. But no worries here. Just following my ritual to charge it once a week and it's all good.


----------



## hoooboy

Cant wait to receive my new C&C BH2...


----------



## Niyologist

leo888 said:


> Nope. The lights stayed on. But no worries here. Just following my ritual to charge it once a week and it's all good.


 
  
 Do you charge it directly from the wall outlet?


----------



## Leo888

niyologist said:


> Do you charge it directly from the wall outlet?




Yes. Always uses a wall outlet.


----------



## 7cents

leo888 said:


> Yes. Always uses a wall outlet.


 

 me too, no matter how long I've been charging even 20+ continuous hours, my BH1's solid red light indicator never when off or blinking.


----------



## Niyologist

7cents said:


> leo888 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. Always uses a wall outlet.
> ...




You might have to use a different USB cable. It might be damaged or the flow of electricity is being disrupted somehow. It's unusual to see this if the amp wasn't dropped.


----------



## Leo888

niyologist said:


> You might have to use a different USB cable. It might be damaged or the flow of electricity is being disrupted somehow. It's unusual to see this if the amp wasn't dropped.




Does feels unusual. But I have 3 different sets of cables and wall adapters which yields the same results. Fortunately I have never run out of battery before which means it's being charged. Thank you so much trying to help in trouble shooting for a possible cause. Appreciate it Niyologist.


----------



## MCImes

Ill chime in with how mine acts:

If I completely discharge it, and plug it in to a computer, I get a blinking red light that never turns solid.
If I completely discharge it and plug it into the wall I get a solid red light
If I partially discharge it (like 3-4 days use) and plug it into the comouter I get a solid red light

Edit: apparently I havent charged it long enough. ever. I left it plugged in overnight and the red light went off. I have left it plugged in overnight before and it was still on, but apparently it needed a little longer. so its All Good


I was concerned about the blinking red light because when I completely discharge it, it seems only the wall charger will charge it. I can leave it plugged into the computer for an hour and try to turn it on and it still wont power up. I know its not close to fully charged at that time, but it should have enough juice to power it up momentarily. Anyone else experience this? After a wall charge, its good as new.

I never intentionally discharge it. I just forget to turn off the amp sometimes and usually find it dead in the morning.


----------



## Niyologist

mcimes said:


> Ill chime in with how mine acts:
> 
> If I completely discharge it, and plug it in to a computer, I get a blinking red light that never turns solid.
> If I completely discharge it and plug it into the wall I get a solid red light
> ...


 
  
 How long do you use it for each day?


----------



## josephLinrad

I just bought mine a few weeks ago and the pot has become hard to turn near the top end. Imagine that it's oiled smoothly, turns without any issues, then half way to the top it feels rough, like the knob is grinding against bare metal at some increments.

Is there an easy fix for this? Will it get worse? I've treated it like a baby, btw.


----------



## H20Fidelity

josephlinrad said:


> I just bought mine a few weeks ago and the pot has become hard to turn near the top end. Imagine that it's oiled smoothly, turns without any issues, then half way to the top it feels rough, like the knob is grinding against bare metal at some increments.
> 
> Is there an easy fix for this? Will it get worse? I've treated it like a baby, btw.


 

 Can you try pulling the volume knob a little bit away from the casing? Just around 1mm, The knob may be scuffing the metal casing when reaching a certain volume. it's just a metal knob that slides over the pot.


----------



## Niyologist

For those of you with a charging problem, only use a single USB 5V 1 AMP wall adapter for the CC BK/BH2. If there's two of them, then the amps will be split and it will take 2.5x longer to fully charge.


----------



## MCImes

My volume knob got a little 'gritty' and hard to turn too. Pull the knob off (it comes off pretty easy) and blow in it or give it a quick blow from compressed air. Its probably just a piece of pocket lint in the Pot.


----------



## josephLinrad

Will give that a try. Thanks guys. The sound is amazing with my WS99's.


----------



## certifiedny

Hello all first time post, debating on next amp combo I currently have a Sony f887 e12 and am Thinking of one of these
C&C bh2
C&C X02
JDS Labs C5 
Arrow 5g
Ifi 
Others?
Impressions,thoughts, facts all appreciated pairing with jvc fx850 which sound great currently btw. What do you think would sound the best thanks in advanced


----------



## cel4145

certifiedny said:


> Hello all first time post, debating on next amp combo I currently have a Sony f887 e12 and am Thinking of one of these
> C&C bh2
> C&C X02
> JDS Labs C5
> ...




These two portable amp shootouts cover many of the amps you are interested in (and some others), including the C&C BH:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared
http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-13-11-amps-compared


----------



## certifiedny

Thanx anyone else with comments greatly appreciated


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

Greetings All,
  
 I wanted to share my experience with the C&C BH2. I have had it for a month now and I have to agree with what everyone has said here. It really is a nice amp for the price class it's in. Interestingly I also have a WISS Audio Sound Gun 2, and I'll be darn if they don't sound very similar? Yes the WISS does not have the SF or the LF but I have found that with the LF on it adds muffling to the presentation not at lower volumes, but more at the higher ones.
  
 Now the SF is nice and clean at any level and the WISS sounds very similar with this switch on the C&C which was interesting. Yes the WISS is a bit more ($126.00 Amazon) and not as flexible as the C&C with the additional two options, but it's really nice and clean and simple and has the same dimensions as the C&C which is nice and you don't have to wait 2-3 weeks to get it.
  
 The WISS is as quiet as the C&C which is nice but not sure about the battery replacement. It does have two outs that are exactly the same which some people have complained they would of preferred on the C&C. I have to say that they both seems drive dual driver and triple driver IEM's that I used to test very well. Both are very quiet with no hissing until you engage the HI switches. The WISS should really be added to the list of portables to have someone with a real ear test it as see if it's another nice portable amp others may wish to consider in a shoot out.
  
 Tested with .m4a lossless audio files with Weston 3's and dual driver Aurvana's Cardas cable via 3.5mm out.
  
 Thank you.


----------



## BeBop Lives

hi-fi'er said:


> Greetings All,
> 
> I wanted to share my experience with the C&C BH2. I have had it for a month now and I have to agree with what everyone has said here. It really is a nice amp for the price class it's in. Interestingly I also have a WISS Audio Sound Gun 2, and I'll be darn if they don't sound very similar? Yes the WISS does not have the SF or the LF but I have found that with the LF on it adds muffling to the presentation not at lower volumes, but more at the higher ones.
> 
> ...







certifiedny said:


> Thanx anyone else with comments greatly appreciated


C&C be my go toooo.....love it!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

bebop lives said:


> C&C be my go toooo.....love it!


 
 I didn't mean it in a bad way.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  The C&C is great. Just that there are other offerings that seem to be catching up with it that's all.


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

I can say that the C&C does appear to have more output than the WISS so it still edges over it somewhat.


----------



## shak85

Just ordered the C&C BH the BH2 model from ebay and waiting for it . I will compare it with pa2v2 once it arrives


----------



## Don Lehrer

shak85 said:


> Just ordered the C&C BH the BH2 model from ebay and waiting for it . I will compare it with pa2v2 once it arrives


 
 I´m intereted too on the PA2V2 (specially for the Momentum and Amperior) and have myself the C&CBH2, I would like to know about your impressions. Please don´t forget to share your system and HP,
 thanks


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

After spending more time with the WISS vs. the C&C, I do have to say that the C&C is better. It has much more power output. The WISS maxes out and does not get to that same point, so it's limited in it's output. Soundwise they are still similar only when the SF is turned on on the C&C it sounds just like the WISS.
  
 I still like that I have more flexibility to turn on/off the LF with different IEM's that I use. On another note, with the C&C I can drive larger headphones which is somewhat impressive, whereas the WISS seems to seem to not have enough oomph to do the same. So to all the C&C fans out there, congrats on a nice purchase! I agree with the masses. I love my C&C also! It's one bass ass little mother!


----------



## waynes world

hi-fi'er said:


> After spending more time with the WISS vs. the C&C, I do have to say that the C&C is better. It has much more power output. The WISS maxes out and does not get to that same point, so it's limited in it's output. Soundwise they are still similar only when the SF is turned on on the C&C it sounds just like the WISS.
> 
> I still like that I have more flexibility to turn on/off the LF with different IEM's that I use. On another note, with the C&C I can drive larger headphones which is somewhat impressive, whereas the WISS seems to seem to not have enough oomph to do the same. So to all the C&C fans out there, congrats on a nice purchase! I agree with the masses. I love my C&C also! It's one bass ass little mother!


----------



## MCImes

Im having an issue with my Bh2. I left it plugged into a wall charger all night and the red light flashed. I unplugged it and turned it on and nothing happens like the battery is still totally dead. It charged for over 12 hours. I Know the charger works fine. I also tried charging it overnight from the computer USB just to try something different. 

ALso, the amp still works, because it works if it is plugged in to the charger and turned on. The battery is not taking a charge. It doesnt have a ton of hours on it, probably 300 or so, and only 10 or 20 charges.

Anyone have any thoughts? see if C&C will RMA it? I assume I would have to spend $30 of sending a $100 amp back to china and wait a month, so thats not my first choice


----------



## ClieOS

mcimes said:


> Im having an issue with my Bh2. I left it plugged into a wall charger all night and the red light flashed. I unplugged it and turned it on and nothing happens like the battery is still totally dead. It charged for over 12 hours. I Know the charger works fine. I also tried charging it overnight from the computer USB just to try something different.
> 
> ALso, the amp still works, because it works if it is plugged in to the charger and turned on. The battery is not taking a charge. It doesnt have a ton of hours on it, probably 300 or so, and only 10 or 20 charges.
> 
> Anyone have any thoughts? see if C&C will RMA it? I assume I would have to spend $30 of sending a $100 amp back to china and wait a month, so thats not my first choice


 
  
 The battery is likely gone. You can replace it yourself, using either a genuine or generic Nokia BP-5M li-ion battery.


----------



## shak85

Is there a problem if c&c bh is overcharged? Like in aptoids?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ClieOS

The battery inside BH2 has a protection circuit. In theory it will never get over-charged or over-discharged. Then again, they can still fail. Better just not to charge it for too long.


----------



## MCImes

Do the Nokia batteries suffer from fakes like the samsung batteries commonly do? I mean, can I get away with the $7 battery, or do I have to buy the Genuine $20 battery to be reasonably sure its good.

Also, What did I do wrong that it died after 20 charges? THis shouldnt have happened IMO. I use the BH2 like I use all my electronics and Ive never experienced a battery failure before. Did I just get a bad one by luck of the draw?


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

My review: https://googledrive.com/host/0BxYhWX_uhcC3bWJYS0V1T3Q1bWc/index.html
  
 Enjoy!


----------



## ClieOS

mcimes said:


> *Do the Nokia batteries suffer from fakes like the samsung batteries commonly do?* I mean, can I get away with the $7 battery, or do I have to buy the Genuine $20 battery to be reasonably sure its good.
> 
> Also, What did I do wrong that it died after 20 charges? THis shouldnt have happened IMO. I use the BH2 like I use all my electronics and Ive never experienced a battery failure before. Did I just get a bad one by luck of the draw?


 
  
 Yes, they do and very often. I reckon at least 90% of all Nokia battery sold online are fake. You don't really need to buy the genuine Nokia battery though, as they are really good aftermarket brand that works just as well as the real deal. A brand I'll recommend is CameronSino, which in my experience has very consistent quality. In fact, JDS labs uses their battery on their C5 amp as well. You can find them on eBay for around $10 or so.
  
 You are just being bad luck, I'll guess. There are however a few reasons why a battery can fail.


----------



## MCImes

Thanks for the info!

I havent looked, so feel free to tell me just to google it, but does the battery just pop out and swap? or is it more involved than that?


----------



## ClieOS

It should just pop up once you open the case. However, do note that it is going to be a very tight fit so just push it slowly.


----------



## MCImes

Strange...I opened both ends of the case and tried to push the PCB out. It is extremely hard to move either way, and I didnt want to damage anything, so I stopped after a small piece of the PCB board chipped off (a very tiny corner that is non functional near the switches)

I flipped the switches back and forth a couple times of frustration and turned the volume pot and....volia! the power came on. I must have had a bad connection on the battery. I've never dropped it or violently shaken it or anything, so im still unsure why it happened, but it works now, so thats good I guess. Still not great that it come loose in the first place, but Im just happy to have my amp back.

Thanks for the info and advice ClieOS


----------



## hoooboy

I already have the* C&C BH2* and I'm really happy! (my first amp was the Fiio E6)
  
 I will buy soon the popular *Sandisk Sansa Clip+*
  
 My headphones is "ok" (*JBL J55*) but I would like something better!  I want to turn the volume UP without distorsion!
  
 I'm looking for a good headphones for my setup!
  
 Over-ears with great bass and good quality sound!
  
 I dont know how much I should spend but I'm not rich!
  
 My JBL cost me around 60$
  
 Maybe I could spend 100-150$...
 200$ sounds a bit pricey but maybe I could afford that if it really really really worth it!
  
 Someone can give me few headphones models???  I will probably buy it on ebay (I'm in Quebec/Canada and everything's overpriced here)
  
  
  
 thanks guy!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hoooboy said:


> I already have the* C&C BH2* and I'm really happy! (my first amp was the Fiio E6)
> 
> I will buy soon the popular *Sandisk Sansa Clip+*
> 
> ...


 


 I would suggest you research Audio Technica ATH-M50, which sounds very good with C&C BH2.


----------



## ozkan

h20fidelity said:


> I would suggest you research Audio Technica ATH-M50, which sounds very good with C&C BH2.


 

 +1 on that.


----------



## hoooboy

Awesome!
  
 Thank you H20Fidelity for the quick answer!!! (ozkan too!)
  
 I thought someone would tell me to do some searches!
  
 I love this forum and the members!
  
  
   
 

  
 Headphones looks good too!
  
 Great...I can buy it in Canada...
  
 140$ + taxes  = 160$ CND 
  
 Is this price fair?


----------



## H20Fidelity

hoooboy said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Thank you H20Fidelity for the quick answer!!! (ozkan too!)
> 
> ...


 


 Yes, that's about right, ATH-M50 in Australia is about $159 - $165 depending where you look.

 You could always keep an eye out on our for sale forums finding one cheaper though that may take some time.

 It's a pity you're not in Australia, I have a pair for $90 atm. Though remember buying new is a good feeling and you should be covered with warranty.


----------



## hoooboy

Thanks again!
  
 Now I cant wait to upgrade my headphones!!!


----------



## hoooboy

Damn... I went to 2 shop today... not in stock!
  
 After some searches, I'm soo excited about these headphones, I think I will spend few more bucks for ATH-M50*X*
  
 the detachable cable is a pretty good feature for me! This is for my portable setup!
  
 The "upgrade" is not cheap btw...
  
 139$ vs. 189$  (all plus 15% for the taxes... welcome to Canada! lol)
  
  
  
 Something better for this range of price? I doubt it, and I'm really happy about reviews and youtube reviews but I have to ask the question!
  
 Does it really worth it???  50$ more?  No sound upgrade?
  
 What's the second best price/quality rate from Audio-Techica ?
  
  
  
 Always remember I'm a french canadian so my english CAN sound weird sometimes! But your ears shouldnt bleed!


----------



## cel4145

hoooboy said:


> Damn... I went to 2 shop today... not in stock!
> 
> After some searches, I'm soo excited about these headphones, I think I will spend few more bucks for ATH-M50*X*
> 
> ...




Logitech UE6000 are arguably similar in class to the ATH-M50s, and they have been on closeout in the US. $122 on Amazon CA for the white ones. You might look around for even better prices. 

Donscorpio Dolphins are another headphone I would put in the same class as the ATH-M50s.


----------



## Don Lehrer

hoooboy said:


> Damn... I went to 2 shop today... not in stock!
> 
> After some searches, I'm soo excited about these headphones, I think I will spend few more bucks for ATH-M50*X*
> 
> ...


 
  
 I got my ATH M50 from http://www.soundprofessionals.com The price was good and no TAXES (Mexico) 
 I also got the Amperiors (Amazon) and I like them too, take a look and see if you can find them for less than 160 that´s a good price.
 I hope this helps


----------



## hoooboy

don lehrer said:


> I got my ATH M50 from http://www.soundprofessionals.com The price was good and no TAXES (Mexico)
> I also got the Amperiors (Amazon) and I like them too, take a look and see if you can find them for less than 160 that´s a good price.
> I hope this helps


 
  
 Wow thank you!
  
 169$ - 50$ promo + shipping =
  
*$141.15 shipped  *
  
 With USPS first class, so I shouldnt have extra tax or duties to pay!
  
 Sounds like a huge deal...


----------



## hoooboy

ATH-M50X ordered
  
 141.15$ shipped
  
 This is almost cheaper than atx-m50 here in canada!
  
 thanks again everyone!


----------



## H20Fidelity

hoooboy said:


> ATH-M50X ordered
> 
> 141.15$ shipped
> 
> ...




Please let us know your thoughts once they arrive. If you'd like to add a picture of your rig I can add it to the photo album in the 2nd post (first page)


----------



## hoooboy

h20fidelity said:


> Please let us know your thoughts once they arrive. If you'd like to add a picture of your rig I can add it to the photo album in the 2nd post (first page)


 
  
 Of course I will add a picture! 
  
 I also ordered the Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB and a 16GB Micro SD card
  
 I'm so excited to get all my new stuff!!!
  
 Combined with my C&C BH2... it's almost the best audio setup for this range of price!


----------



## cel4145

hoooboy said:


> Of course I will add a picture!
> 
> I also ordered the Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB and a 16GB Micro SD card
> 
> ...




What do you mean "almost?" It IS the best portable audio setup for the money


----------



## hoooboy

cel4145 said:


> What do you mean "almost?" It IS the best portable audio setup for the money


 
  
 I didnt want to shock anybody!  lol


----------



## hoooboy

For the moment, I can share this
  
 Creative Zen V (only 1GB)
 With my homemade interconnect


----------



## H20Fidelity

hoooboy said:


> For the moment, I can share this
> 
> Creative Zen V (only 1GB)
> With my homemade interconnect
> ...


 


 I've added your photo of the rig! Now another one when you get your new toys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you make that interconnect? Looks pretty tidy!

 You can see your picture here in the link below.

 http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review#post_9018559


----------



## Jefferent

Looks rad! Where can I get this?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Its either this or the FiiO E17.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jefferent said:


> Looks rad! Where can I get this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You get them on eBay from a few sellers.

 I think most use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/110671069268?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item19c4828054


----------



## Jefferent

h20fidelity said:


> You get them on eBay from a few sellers.
> 
> I think most use this one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-/110671069268?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item19c4828054


 
 Cheers!
  
 I'll check them out.


----------



## marko93101

h20fidelity said:


> I've added your photo of the rig! Now another one when you get your new toys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 That reminds me, don't think I ever posted my rig


----------



## H20Fidelity

marko93101 said:


> That reminds me, don't think I ever posted my rig


 


 Give us your best shot!


----------



## hoooboy

h20fidelity said:


> I've added your photo of the rig! Now another one when you get your new toys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, I did!
 I did it when I was using my Fiio E6 with my Creative Zen V...  It was also used as a rig stand!
 My interconnect work with both amps!
 But now the Fiio E6 is totally useless! lol
  
  

 NO C&C BH PICTURED  (Fiio E6 with Creative Zen V, and my interconnect "stand")


----------



## spatzi

I tried to buy bh2 from schenzenaudio but they do not ship to Canada. Unfortunate. Why do they list global shipping and allow you to choose Canada as well as 'British Columbia' on the order page? Got a 'merchant does not ship to this location' message. Does anyone know where a Canadian can buy the bh2?


----------



## hoooboy

spatzi said:


> I tried to buy bh2 from schenzenaudio but they do not ship to Canada. Unfortunate. Why do they list global shipping and allow you to choose Canada as well as 'British Columbia' on the order page? Got a 'merchant does not ship to this location' message. Does anyone know where a Canadian can buy the bh2?


 
 http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6045953068.html
  
 this is where I buy mines!
  
 I'm in Quebec/Canada by the way!


----------



## spatzi

How long did it take for delivery? Says it can be up to 60 days!




hoooboy said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/snapshot/6045953068.html
> 
> this is where I buy mines!
> 
> I'm in Quebec/Canada by the way!


----------



## BabylonDown

I'm backpacking this August and need a portable amp and DAC for my laptop and my IEM's. What DAC would you pair with this amp?


----------



## cub0ne

babylondown said:


> I'm backpacking this August and need a portable amp and DAC for my laptop and my IEM's. What DAC would you pair with this amp?




BH/BH2 match perfectly with ELE DAC D01..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-DAC-SOUND-Audio-CARD-PCM2704-BOARD-ELNA-Capacitor-bla-/290908894610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb857592


----------



## hoooboy

spatzi said:


> How long did it take for delivery? Says it can be up to 60 days!


 
  
 It was way quicker than that!
  
 I dont remember exactly but maybe 3 weeks... 4 weeks MAX


----------



## shak85

cub0ne said:


> BH/BH2 match perfectly with ELE DAC D01..
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ELE-EL-D01-MINI-HIFI-USB-DAC-SOUND-Audio-CARD-PCM2704-BOARD-ELNA-Capacitor-bla-/290908894610?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bb857592


 
 This is the combo i'm using as well for my tenores


----------



## ravager

babylondown said:


> I'm backpacking this August and need a portable amp and DAC for my laptop and my IEM's. What DAC would you pair with this amp?


 
 You can't go wrong with an Audioquest Dragonfly. VERY portable, and amplification may even be good enough so that you don't need to bring the BH2. V1 is under 100 dollars and sounds great. Don't buy the el-cheapo DACs. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/617241/audioquest-dragonfly-review-affordable-outstanding-tiny-dac-amp


----------



## H20Fidelity

hoooboy said:


> Yes, I did!
> I did it when I was using my Fiio E6 with my Creative Zen V...  It was also used as a rig stand!
> My interconnect work with both amps!
> But now the Fiio E6 is totally useless! lol
> ...


 

 We can't have pictures without the C&C BH!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Report back Sir with your new rig.


----------



## hoooboy

Audio Technica ATH-M50X
 Sandisk Sansa Clip+ 4GB with microSD 16gb
 C&C BH2
 ROCKBOX


----------



## H20Fidelity

Awesome! I'll add some of those very soon to the album! How are you enjoying the M-50X?


----------



## hoooboy

h20fidelity said:


> Awesome! I'll add some of those very soon to the album! How are you enjoying the M-50X?


 
  
 At first, I was a little disappointed of the sound but after putting Rockbox in my Sansa Clip+ .... WOW!  Now the sound is better!  The sansa clip+ sound much better than my computer!
  
 The quality built is just awesome, the detachable cable is a must! The earpards comfort are OK but could be a little improved! I hope the headphones will be durable but everythings looks to be!!!
  
 The bass could be a little punchier but after a couple hours of music, I have to say that the M50X is totally worth it!  The sound quality is awesome!
  
 The combinaison of Sansa Clip+, C&C BH2 and M50X is really really great!
  
  
 In my car, I have a JL Audio W7 with the H.O. Box ... so I'm probably a basshead addict!
  
 I also read about the headphones burn in, so I'm curious to know if the sound will change in few hours!
  
 So far, I'm really happy to have all that stuff!  I'm still a newbie but I have great items that sounds like professional stuff!
  
  
  
 (I'm french so my english may not be 100% accurate)


----------



## cel4145

hoooboy said:


> The bass could be a little punchier but after a couple hours of music, I have to say that the M50X is totally worth it!  The sound quality is awesome!




Since you have rockbox, learn to use the PEQ to boost and tweak the midbass to your liking, and you can definitely get more "punch" out of the M50X


----------



## hoooboy

cel4145 said:


> Since you have rockbox, learn to use the PEQ to boost and tweak the midbass to your liking, and you can definitely get more "punch" out of the M50X


 
  
 Yes, I definitely have more punch since I use Rockbox it and tweak the sound!!!
  
 This forum is awesome!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

leo888 said:


> Does feels unusual. But I have 3 different sets of cables and wall adapters which yields the same results. Fortunately I have never run out of battery before which means it's being charged. Thank you so much trying to help in trouble shooting for a possible cause. Appreciate it Niyologist.


 
 Not all chargers are the same. Just because it's a USB wall charger, they are all different amp ratings. a .2A or .5 or even a 500mA are all underpowered to charge it appropriately at the speed we would use it at. Even a PC's USB port is very underpowered. Use a 1A rated charger which are typically hard to find but will charge it correctly and quickly. The negative effect (sorry) is to remember that the faster you charge a battery at a higher amp rating it will shorten the life of the battery, but being that it's replaceable is not a major issue.
  
 Cheers.


----------



## ravager

hi-fi'er said:


> Not all chargers are the same. Just because it's a USB wall charger, they are all different amp ratings. *a .2A or .5 or even a 500mA *are all underpowered to charge it appropriately at the speed we would use it at. Even a PC's USB port is very underpowered. Use a 1A rated charger which are typically hard to find but will charge it correctly and quickly. The negative effect (sorry) is to remember that the faster you charge a battery at a higher amp rating it will shorten the life of the battery, but being that it's replaceable is not a major issue.
> 
> Cheers.


 
 Lol. 500 mA = 500 x 10^-3 amps = 5 X 10^-1 amps = 0.5 amps.
  
 Sorry, couldn't resist. Otherwise your post is quite informative!


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

ravager said:


> Lol. 500 mA = 500 x 10^-3 amps = 5 X 10^-1 amps = 0.5 amps.
> 
> Sorry, couldn't resist. Otherwise your post is quite informative!


 
 I know it's the same thing .5A and 500mA, I was just throwing numbers out there as some people may see 500mA and think WOW 500 that is powerful when it's really not. But thanks for clarifying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  
  
 I like this amp so much that I've dedicated a web page to it. Here's my page if it's been missed: https://googledrive.com/host/0BxYhWX_uhcC3bWJYS0V1T3Q1bWc/index.html
  
 Peace.


----------



## MoonYeol

Removed


----------



## shak85

I just would like to say how much i love this amp. Great great soundstage with the swtich SF on , i also enjoy the swtich LF on as it gives more clarity and detail . I'm using them with my pk1 earbud and they sound great. I used to use pa2v2 and after using c&c bh2 honestly i got a little bit disappointed because i would expect the pa2v2 to perform better. I'm using mostly the c&c due to better soundstage but i don't like the fact that it is not easy to tune the volume . It isn't the most practical amp whereas the pa2v2 is easier and more practical to use. I don't like the pa2v2 output port since it demands significant strength to use the jack and to remove it afterwards.


----------



## H20Fidelity

shak85 said:


> I just would like to say how much i love this amp. Great great soundstage with the swtich SF on , i also enjoy the swtich LF on as it gives more clarity and detail . I'm using them with my pk1 earbud and they sound great. I used to use pa2v2 and after using c&c bh2 honestly i got a little bit disappointed because i would expect the pa2v2 to perform better. I'm using mostly the c&c due to better soundstage but i don't like the fact that it is not easy to tune the volume . It isn't the most practical amp whereas the pa2v2 is easier and more practical to use. I don't like the pa2v2 output port since it demands significant strength to use the jack and to remove it afterwards.


 


 I've added your impressions to the OP. Always good to see C&C BH still receiving some love.

 I think the main rig I used mine was with Colorfly CK4's line out. I'd always leave the LF switch on._ Ze clarity _was pretty out there.

 It looked nothing like an MP3 player at all though.


  



 Makes me wonder what I was thinking sometimes....


----------



## shak85

Anyone else find a bit difficult to adjust the volume ?  . The volume knob is tiny and the wires of input and output don't help either


----------



## MoonYeol

shak85 said:


> Anyone else find a bit difficult to adjust the volume ?  . The volume knob is tiny and the wires of input and output don't help either




Yeah. It's hard. I think some batches have a bad channel imbalance as well on low volumes. From what I've heard some batches are really good while some are pretty bad at low levels with sensitive iems. Mine is pretty bad but I still like it. Sound quality is good for the price. I remember when I first tried the BH, my immediate reaction was "oh ****! This is how music is supposed to sound." Now I've come to realise that the BH isn't as good as it gets but it's pretty darn good at that price. The versatility with LF/SF is nice but I find just stock, all switches off sounds the most natural to me. Everything else has a tendency to sound artificial to my ears. Maybe some larger over-ears can benefit from the switches but usually I don't use them.


----------



## H20Fidelity

I might be jumping back on the C&C BH train.  I've been speaking to a friend/member who's possibly willing to let his go cheap and I miss the little thing too much. Even though, it isn't the best amp in the world,  what it does with it's clarity and soundstage is more than enough for me to own one again.


----------



## Don Lehrer

h20fidelity said:


> I might be jumping back on the C&C BH train.  I've been speaking to a friend/member who's possibly willing to let his go cheap and I miss the little thing too much. Even though, it isn't the best amp in the world,  what it does with it's clarity and soundstage is more than enough for me to own one again.


 
 once you get to know the dark side of the force there is no way back (at least not for long)


----------



## H20Fidelity

don lehrer said:


> once you get to know the dark side of the force there is no way back (at least not for long)


 


 Total tragedy, the friend/member bailed out after one final listening sessions and going to keep his BH amp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But this is ok because he is a good friend. I've begun hunting for one on the boards instead. (if not I might just buy one)






 http://www.head-fi.org/t/727486/wanted-c-c-bh-bh2-portable-amplifier


----------



## shak85

I already have c&c bh2 and i love it and i'm thinking of getting O2 JDS LABS amp . Is it far superior than c&c bh and i will be very impressed to justify the cash ? As i understand o2 will be more neutral and will have short battery life .


----------



## H20Fidelity

shak85 said:


> I already have c&c bh2 and i love it and i'm thinking of getting O2 JDS LABS amp . Is it far superior than c&c bh and i will be very impressed to justify the cash ? As i understand o2 will be more neutral and will have short battery life .




I can tell you the BH sounds quite a bit coloured compared to an O2, especially with any switches engaged. The O2 was great clean, neutral and basically invisible between your headphone and source, though if I had to label a sound on it - it was a little thin sounding and lacked some bass impact fractionally., but with good soundstage, detail and separation. In the end I went with Schiit Magni instead. (Desktop amp) . One thing luring me back to BH is it's soundstage width and imaging, I don't so much mind my C421 having more raw detail as they're rather opposite each other. BH being coloured, C421 clean and transparent.


----------



## Illustrator76

shak85 said:


> I already have c&c bh2 and i love it and i'm thinking of getting O2 JDS LABS amp . Is it far superior than c&c bh and i will be very impressed to justify the cash ? As i understand o2 will be more neutral and will have short battery life .


 
  
  
 At one time I was looking at getting the JDS Labs C5, but I decided to get the C&C BH instead, and so far I have been very happy. I was wondering the exact same thing as you were (if the cost-to-performance ratio was worth the extra money for the C5), and from the research that I did, it was very subjective. Some people still seemed to like the C&C BH better, while others felt that the C5 was better. The biggest game-changer for me was the battery life. 50+ hours (C&C BH) vs. 10 hours (C5), pretty much sealed the deal and steered me towards the C&C BH. 
  
 Here is a quick review from *miceblue425* where he compares the C&C BH to some other amps, including the O2 that you are looking to purchase. Hope this helps.
  
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i8FfTRISuo


----------



## shak85

h20fidelity said:


> I can tell you the BH sounds quite a bit coloured compared to an O2, especially with any switches engaged. The O2 was great clean, neutral and basically invisible between your headphone and source, though if I had to label a sound on it - it was a little thin sounding and lacked some bass impact fractionally., but with good soundstage, detail and separation. In the end I went with Schiit Magni instead. (Desktop amp) . One thing luring me back to BH is it's soundstage width and imaging, I don't so much mind my C421 having more raw detail as they're rather opposite each other. BH being coloured, C421 clean and transparent.


 
 Thanks for the info h20fidelity . So know you triggered my interest for schiit magni which costs even less than o2 and is at the same price with c&c . Could you please give me some more details about this amp and how does it compare to the portable c&c bh or the o2 ?
  
 Basically what i'm searching for is the most neutral amp preferably portable/transportable i can get and O2 seems to be the most neutral from the reviews


----------



## H20Fidelity

illustrator76 said:


> At one time I was looking at getting the JDS Labs C5, but I decided to get the C&C BH instead, and so far I have been very happy. I was wondering the exact same thing as you were (if the cost-to-performance ratio was worth the extra money for the C5), and from the research that I did, it was very subjective. Some people still seemed to like the C&C BH better, while others felt that the C5 was better. The biggest game-changer for me was the battery life. 50+ hours (C&C BH) vs. 10 hours (C5), pretty much sealed the deal and steered me towards the C&C BH.
> 
> Here is a quick review from *miceblue425* where he compares the C&C BH to some other amps, including the O2 that you are looking to purchase. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6i8FfTRISuo


 

 I did a comparison many many months ago between JDS C5 and C&C BH, just a couple of posts. One thing the C5 has over BH is better refinement in the mid-range, it noticebly jumps out at you, like a stiffer back bone to vocals and instruments (better posture) can make the BH sound a little blurry or confused at times during busy passages. BH still has the upper hand in soundstage width and clarity. 

 Found it for you: http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/3045#post_10136130

 Goes on for a few posts.
  
  


shak85 said:


> Thanks for the info h20fidelity . So know you triggered my interest for schiit magni which costs even less than o2 and is at the same price with c&c . Could you please give me some more details about this amp and how does it compare to the portable c&c bh or the o2 ?
> 
> Basically what i'm searching for is the most neutral amp preferably portable/transportable i can get and O2 seems to be the most neutral from the reviews


 


 What won me over with Magni was it's raw power to drive DT880 250ohm, It was clearly obvious more power I had on tap compared to O2. With Magni I'd only need about 12:00 on the volume dial with DT880, whereas with O2 in low gain I was near maxing the volume at least to 3:00. Another thing that broke the deal with O2 is when I used my Aune T1 line out and set my volume to full in Foobar I would get unwanted distortion with O2 in high gain, (not all sources will do this to O2).

 When I lifted the volume with Magni I'd simply get more raw detail in the upper-mids, better bass impact. Magni's rather bright and a little aggressive sounding with separation that can compete with an O2 and more detail than BH.

 I remember owning the O2 a week (if that) then hearing Magni, within 24 hours my O2 was for sale.

 Keep in mind though personal preferences and all the bizz.


----------



## shak85

h20fidelity said:


> I did a comparison many many months ago between JDS C5 and C&C BH, just a couple of posts. One thing the C5 has over BH is better refinement in the mid-range, it noticebly jumps out at you, like a stiffer back bone to vocals and instruments (better posture) can make the BH sound a little blurry or confused at times during busy passages. BH still has the upper hand in soundstage width and clarity.
> 
> Found it for you: http://www.head-fi.org/t/644363/c-c-bh-portable-headphone-amp-80-hours-from-a-single-charge-buyer-review/3045#post_10136130
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks for the info. I will have to think about it considering that i want the amp to be transportable/portable and o2 looks really bulky. My other consideration would be Mini3 which seem to be very neutral as well but it is difficult to find a place to buy it .


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

h20fidelity said:


> I can tell you the BH sounds quite a bit coloured compared to an O2, especially with any switches engaged. The O2 was great clean, neutral and basically invisible between your headphone and source, though if I had to label a sound on it - it was a little thin sounding and lacked some bass impact fractionally., but with good soundstage, detail and separation. In the end I went with Schiit Magni instead. (Desktop amp) . One thing luring me back to BH is it's soundstage width and imaging, I don't so much mind my C421 having more raw detail as they're rather opposite each other. BH being coloured, C421 clean and transparent.


 
 Exactly correct on every word on the BH2, I have found the same thing to be true. All switches off sound best especially if the headphones already are bassy or already have a "full" sound to them. It also sounds cleaner when on low gain and opened up on the volume all the way.


----------



## Leo888

Come to think about it, I don't remember the last time I use any of the switch. Plug and play and be lost.


----------



## waynes world

leo888 said:


> Come to think about it, I don't remember the last time I use any of the switch. Plug and play and be lost.


 
  
 Same here, except that I don't remember the last time I had any of the switches turned off lol! I _try_ to go switchless, but always get drawn back into switch mode


----------



## Leo888

waynes world said:


> Same here, except that I don't remember the last time I had any of the switches turned off lol! I _try_ to go switchless, but always get drawn back into switch mode




Which ever floats your boat waynes . That's the beauty of this little amp. Sounds great for the money plus features to satisfy many and an insane battery life.


----------



## shak85

I always have at least the soundstage switch on since it gives better soundstage , but with my pk1 the bass boost is too much for my taste most of the times , although i do use it with my tenores to add some bass. 
  
 I have ordered the EPH-02 amplifier i can't wait for it to arrive . I was tempted to get the magni as h20fidelity suggested but the neutrality of eph-02 win me over it and since i will be using it for mostly IEMS and earbuds and so more power won't be needed. So the eph-02 and jds labs objective o2 are basically build the same and sound the same?


----------



## addotorturer

i searched the different about c&c bk and bh2. but did not found yet.
  
 i wanna buy 1 of those, between bk or bh2.
 bk is more cheaper. so, i wanna know about the real soundsig difference. 
  
 can anyone help me? 
 btw, i used colorfly c3 and yuin pk3
  
 thanks before


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

addotorturer said:


> i searched the different about c&c bk and bh2. but did not found yet.
> 
> i wanna buy 1 of those, between bk or bh2.
> bk is more cheaper. so, i wanna know about the real soundsig difference.
> ...


 
 The only difference between the BK and the BH2 is that the BH2 has a removable replaceable battery whereas the BK does not per say as it's soldered onto the board. I'm sure you can still open it and remove it and solder in a new one. There should be no sound difference as nothing else what done or changed between the two.
  
 If you click on my signature C&C BH2 it will take you to my review that has more details about the BH2 in one place than most places.
  
 Peace.


----------



## hoooboy

addotorturer said:


> i searched the different about c&c bk and bh2. but did not found yet.
> 
> i wanna buy 1 of those, between bk or bh2.
> bk is more cheaper. so, i wanna know about the real soundsig difference.
> ...


 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/648382/c-c-bh-vs-c-c-bk


----------



## Hi-Fi'er

For the price difference, the BH2 is better as you will use it so much that you will drain the battery and eventually need to replace it sometime down the road.
  
 It's better to get the newer version. Also it's stated that "C&C BH2 and C&C BK differences:C&C BK for the C&C BOX + alternative, lower noise, drive level current and control better. C&C BH2 and BK look the same, BH2 as BK enhanced version, stronger frame, more fever cases." <whatever fever cases means?
  
Peace.


----------



## nick n

Still no recent XO2 impressions I see. Maybe one day...


----------



## H20Fidelity

nick n said:


> Still no recent XO2 impressions I see. Maybe one day...




It's just too expensive to be running around taking a sample on, we did try to get a unit and review it, but even getting hold of C&C themselves seems impossible.


----------



## nick n

anyone find a link to the latest impressions and  capacitor mod thread for the X02? I keep drawing blanks unless it's my recent flash update , it's somewhere on erji.


----------



## certifiedny

I'd really like to know how the x02 compares to the jds c5, uha 6smkii, and the new cayin c5 as well. Wish I could by them all a and find out


----------



## BeBop Lives

_I would appreciate any info on the comparison between the BH2 and Fiio new E11K....Thank you very much. _


----------



## Lifted Andreas

I'll be selling my BH soon coz I've got the X3 now and don't use the amp anymore. Very sad story.


----------



## moby1974

Hi
 Looking for a amp to use while I game on my PS4, cans are AKG 712, stunning sound and want a portable boost without spending silly money.
  
 The 712 has for me perfect bass and I dont want to tame it any, so a neutral to slightly warm would be great....and no hissss, past Fillo stuff carried this.
  
 Would you say this amp would fit the bill?
  
  
 Thanks


----------



## H20Fidelity

moby1974 said:


> Hi
> Looking for a amp to use while I game on my PS4, cans are AKG 712, stunning sound and want a portable boost without spending silly money.
> 
> The 712 has for me perfect bass and I dont want to tame it any, so a neutral to slightly warm would be great....and no hissss, past Fillo stuff carried this.
> ...




Yes it does, though you could also consider Topping NX1 which is much cheaper ($40). It basically looks the same and sounds cleaner than C&C BH.


----------



## moby1974

Really, it has better sound? but I see its listed at 4 hrs bat life, thats why I liked the C&C BH Portable Headphone because of the 70/80hrs......or is that 4hrs a error?


----------



## Leo888

moby1974 said:


> Really, it has better sound? but I see its listed at 4 hrs bat life, thats why I liked the C&C BH Portable Headphone because of the 70/80hrs......or is that 4hrs a error?


 
 Battery life on the NX1 is said to be at about 100 hrs if I recall correctly. 4 hours is definitely an error.


----------



## moby1974

lol this was one of the lines on a Amazon sale, specs part had this (1000mAh large-capacity lithium polymer battery makes the battery life can reach max 4 hours)
  
So the NX1 is cleaner and last about the same? no cheap hiss? and be fine for AKG 712...its my main thing to drive them, just something to use with PS4.
  
Thanks


----------



## Leo888

moby1974 said:


> lol this was one of the lines on a Amazon sale, specs part had this (1000mAh large-capacity lithium polymer battery makes the battery life can reach max 4 hours)
> 
> So the NX1 is cleaner and last about the same? no cheap hiss? and be fine for AKG 712...its my main thing to drive them, just something to use with PS4.
> 
> Thanks


 
 My NX1 is on snail mail to me and can't commend on the sound and hissing issue. But, I have faith with H2O impression of it. I do not hear any hissing  with my SE535 thru the BH2 though but who knows if my ears are failing me. So, ymmv.


----------



## H20Fidelity

moby1974 said:


> lol this was one of the lines on a Amazon sale, specs part had this ([COLOR=333333]1000mAh large-capacity lithium polymer battery makes the battery life can reach max 4 hours)[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=333333]So the NX1 is cleaner and last about the same? no cheap hiss? and be fine for AKG 712...its my main thing to drive them, just something to use with PS4.[/COLOR]
> 
> ...




Yes, it's an error or misunderstanding. It should say battery can reach 'max charge' in 4 hours. Whether it's better than BH is personal preference, though I think for those who prefer a cleaner less coloured sound NX1 is the 'better choice'


----------



## moby1974

Ok, great stuff. Will grab one over weekend.


----------



## cub0ne

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, it's an error or misunderstanding. It should say battery can reach 'max charge' in 4 hours. Whether it's better than BH is personal preference, though I think for those who prefer a cleaner less coloured sound NX1 is the 'better choice'




will get one soon..thanks mate


----------



## moby1974

Well I got the NX1, nice bit of kit (for price) and it kind of sorts my problem out.
  
 Needed extra power to run the AKG 712 from my PS4 controller, and on high gain it does a great job, more than enough volume, this is for gaming only.
  
 PC wise my Soundcard/dac pumps out all that I need really, I tried adding this to the line and find the volume is there (not really needed though) but it just takes the edge off the quality, not by a great deal, but enough to tell, seeing as I dont need the volume, its no issue to me, this was more about finding something to help on the PS4 side of things.
  
 So PS4=great
 On the move=great
 Hooked up to your main sound station=down to what you got, if you have a good dac+amp then no point with this, maybe for volume nuts people or for those people who have amps that are lacking the ability to drive some cans.
  
 Thanks for the heads up again


----------



## goody

Hi guys I bought my amp from eBay but I can't seem to remember the eBay id of the seller.. I need to get my amp sent back for warranty purposes.. The volume knob keeps cutting the sound out..anyone else experienced the same thing


----------



## H20Fidelity

goody said:


> Hi guys I bought my amp from eBay but I can't seem to remember the eBay id of the seller.. I need to get my amp sent back for warranty purposes.. The volume knob keeps cutting the sound out..anyone else experienced the same thing


 


 Perhaps go through your PayPal transactions to find the item and locate the seller? 

 I can tell you I think you need to return your amp.


----------



## Leo888

goody said:


> Hi guys I bought my amp from eBay but I can't seem to remember the eBay id of the seller.. I need to get my amp sent back for warranty purposes.. The volume knob keeps cutting the sound out..anyone else experienced the same thing


 
 If you have left a feedback for the transaction on eBay, perhaps you can try going thru your buyer or seller's feedback page and see if you could find the seller id.


----------



## goody

hey guys managed to find the seller it was *pollychen0306 on ebay,*..he was a good seller indeed  just sent him a message ..i need to get it fixed the volume keeps cutting out all the time like a bad connection somewhere..


----------



## H20Fidelity

goody said:


> hey guys managed to find the seller it was *pollychen0306 on ebay,*..he was a good seller indeed  just sent him a message ..i need to get it fixed the volume keeps cutting out all the time like a bad connection somewhere..


 


 Excellent news. Let us know how you go with our replacment.


----------



## waynes world

I can't believe I'm still happy with this silly cheap amp. Great little amp!


----------



## Ari33

When I bought this little amp and paired it with my Galaxy 4.2 player (Wolfson DAC and sounds great on its own) I was extremely dissapointed in the results, the resolution sounded like it had dropped through the floor despite using 320Kbps mp3's in the galaxy. 
 The BH2 made it sound like I was listening to a 80kbps mp3 file, the tone, clarity and musicality were also truely awful.
  
 At first I thought I had a dodgy unit until I tried it with my Xonar ST's line out, with which, it sounds absolutely fine, almost transparent even.
  
 I am confused, can anyone explain the possible technicalities as to how/why this might be?


----------



## ClieOS

ari33 said:


> When I bought this little amp and paired it with my Galaxy 4.2 player (Wolfson DAC and sounds great on its own) I was extremely dissapointed in the results, the resolution sounded like it had dropped through the floor despite using 320Kbps mp3's in the galaxy.
> The BH2 made it sound like I was listening to a 80kbps mp3 file, the tone, clarity and musicality were also truely awful.
> 
> At first I thought I had a dodgy unit until I tried it with my Xonar ST's line out, with which, it sounds absolutely fine, almost transparent even.
> ...


 
  
 Are you max out the BH2's volume and then use your Galaxy to control volume? If it is so, you need to do the opposite - max out (or at least put it to 80~90%) the volume on Galaxy, then use the amp to control volume.


----------



## Ari33

clieos said:


> Are you max out the BH2's volume and then use your Galaxy to control volume? If it is so, you need to do the opposite - max out (or at least put it to 80~90%) the volume on Galaxy, then use the amp to control volume.


 
  
 Thanks, yeah, I tried my Galaxy at different volumes and settled on 90%... on the BH2, I have tried out all the different gain/sound settings no real change for the better... and I don't max out the BH2 on any of them
  
 My favoured iems are UE TF10's btw.. gonna dig out some different iems and full sized headphones.


----------



## goody




----------



## goody

h20fidelity said:


> Excellent news. Let us know how you go with our replacment.


 
 Sent you the amp back so hopefully will hear from you soon and very good responses on ebay as well...i really love this amp so looking forward to a fixed amp


----------



## Elinore

Has anyone had problems with the Input jack? When i plug my 3,5 cable from iPod into it, only left channel is audible, but when i pull it outwards slightly i can hear from both channels. It is very annoying when im on the move and the plug moves about.


----------



## H20Fidelity

elinore said:


> Has anyone had problems with the Input jack? When i plug my 3,5 cable from iPod into it, only left channel is audible, but when i pull it outwards slightly i can hear from both channels. It is very annoying when im on the move and the plug moves about.




Unless you're willing to slide the board out and check the solder contacts you may need a return.


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> Unless you're willing to slide the board out and check the solder contacts you may need a return.


 
  
 Might also want to try another 3.5mm cable before returning though.


----------



## Elinore

h20fidelity said:


> Unless you're willing to slide the board out and check the solder contacts you may need a return.


 

 I have taken it out already from its housing and checked the soldering points, they looked fine to me. I think that the jack itself is broken, unfortunately the company that i bought it from has gone bust so i'm not sure what should i do.......I think I'm gonna buy a replacement jack and change the old input jack, if i can find one.


----------



## golov17

Got my C & C BH2


----------



## FiJAAS

How well is this amp compared to the Fiio E11K and the latest JDS Labs CMOYBB?


----------



## golov17

fijaas said:


> How well is this amp compared to the Fiio E11K and the latest JDS Labs CMOYBB?


 http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared


----------



## waynes world

golov17 said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/596482/the-sub-100-portable-amps-shootout-11-1-amps-compared




The 11K is not listed, but that's a great resource nonetheless.

How are you liking the Zens off of the bh2?


----------



## golov17

Well, actually, but I like HiFime DIY U2, but this is personal preference.


----------



## waynes world

golov17 said:


> Well, actually, but I like HiFime DIY U2, but this is personal preference.




Interesting! I have the u2, but haven't listened to the zens directly off of it. I must try that! I am also looming forward to how they sound off of the cayin c5.


----------



## golov17

I Recommended, a great synergy. Imho.


----------



## H20Fidelity

waynes world said:


> Interesting! I have the u2, but haven't listened to the zens directly off of it. I must try that! I am also looming forward to how they sound off of the cayin c5.




Cayin C5 is a more competent amp over BH. (quite a bit more). While it leans warm, thick, smooth it does so while retaining lots of detail. Great for something like ER4S to add some body and thickness. Kind of gives BH a bit of flogging actually. 

The old C&C brought us good times though and for those fans of the 'LF' switch, or cheat switch as we used to call it, it was lots of fun. 

80 hours a charge!  

Now, if C&C would announce something new we may head back into the company's products.


----------



## golov17

C & C BH2 + VE ZEN 320 Ohm 108 dB, the test of autonomy: LINE OUT 1, BASS ON, comfortable volume, a little higher, exactly 80 hours, can someone interesting.


----------



## retrophonic

Just received mine in the mail today, and I have to say it's an impressive little amp , a lot smaller than I expected.


----------



## golov17

Yes, it's really small, and it holds 80 hours. Congratulations! 


Spoiler


----------



## retrophonic

Thanks, my portable setup now includes the C&C BH2, hidizs ap100 & Beyerdynamic T51i, a great combination.


----------



## nick n

As far as new still waiting for the X02 replacement model to rear it's head up sometime soon. I mean they have to get something on the go sooner or later, unless they are still riding on the sales swarm from this thread


----------



## cme4dp

I have had the C&C bk version for a long time and now that I think of it I have never had to recharge it. I have recently paired it with my Fiio x1 and Hifiman re-600 iems. I have a LOT of more expensive Dac's, daps, amps and especially head phones and too many IEMs to count, at all price levels. This Fiio/C&C/Hifiman combo has become my go to setup. One can listen for hours and the size of the C&C is a perfect complement to the X1.
  
 Now I have the urge to buy either a new X3 or X5 gen 2 DAP, but fear that i can't do better than what I have in the Fiio/C&C combo.You headfiers know the dilemma. THOUGHTS?


----------



## golov17

good question ...


----------



## dh0licious

Guys, does anyone know where to buy the BH2? It doesn't see mto be available online anymore - not even on eBay.


----------



## golov17

http://www.amazon.co.uk/BH-Portable-Headphone-battery-Electronics/dp/B00A2QJSBO


----------



## golov17

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-Mini-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/633088309.html


----------



## dh0licious

golov17 said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/C-C-BH-Portable-Headphone-AMP-battery-AMP-CC-BH-NEW-Mini-Portable-Headphone-Amplifier/633088309.html


 
  
 Unfortunately that is the BH. I'm after the BH2?


----------



## golov17




----------



## ClieOS

dh0licious said:


> Unfortunately that is the BH. I'm after the BH2?


 
  
 They should sound the same, btw. The only difference between BH and BH2 is that BH2 has a removable (but smaller) battery.
  
 Anyway, C&C seems to have close up shop and only one or two places on Taobao still have BH2.


----------



## raybone0566

clieos said:


> They should sound the same, btw. The only difference between BH and BH2 is that BH2 has a removable (but smaller) battery.
> 
> Anyway, C&C seems to have close up shop and only one or two places on Taobao still have BH2.


That is a shame.i have the c&c bh1 and it's my daily go to amp. Fantastic sounding little amp for the $60.00 I paid for it. Incredible battery life as well. I may have to try and snag another soon as a back-up when this one checks out.


----------



## dh0licious

New model coming out soon apparently


----------



## ClieOS

dh0licious said:


> New model coming out soon apparently.


 
  
 Doubt it.
  
 C&C's official Taobao store is no longer in operation, and the guy who runs C&C has not been online for quite awhile now. In fact, his long time account over at erji.net (which I also visit quite often) was recently hacked and he didn't even come back then.


----------



## H20Fidelity

Oh, don't break their hopes, ClieOS. Let them continue to ponder a potential new C&C amp.
  
 You big meanie you.


----------



## golov17

Big small amp for price


----------



## golov17




----------



## H20Fidelity

Let me see if I can find of my very early C&C BH rig photos.
  
_Searching..._
  
_Searching....._
  
 Yes, here we are. Colorfly CK4 + C&C BH.
  
  

  
  
  
 Things have sure changed...


----------



## golov17

Good does not need to change, lol


----------



## ClieOS

h20fidelity said:


> Oh, don't break their hopes, ClieOS. Let them continue to ponder a potential new C&C amp.
> 
> You big meanie you.


 
  
 Ha, I certainly am not the one that wish to see C&C gone. The guy who runs the company is actually a very well respected audiophile / DIYer in China. But the portable amp in China is so flooded right now that to survive as a small business is certainly not easy.


----------



## golov17

Its true


----------



## H20Fidelity

golov17 said:


> Good does not need to change, lol


 
  
 I still remember the soundstage width on that CK4 rig being quite large, high clarity levels around the mid-range.
  
 Little pieces or sound recollections we remember along the way.
   
 Quote:


clieos said:


> Ha, I certainly am not the one that wish to see C&C gone. The guy who runs the company is actually a very well respected audiophile / DIYer in China. But the portable amp in China is so flooded right now that to survive as a small business is certainly not easy.


 
  
 If you ever find Mr C&C again, inform him we're waiting at Head-fi.


----------



## raybone0566

h20fidelity said:


> Let me see if I can find of my very early C&C BH rig photos.
> 
> _Searching..._
> 
> ...


Very nice, that is a great little amp. Right there. My daily companion. I will be lost when she takes her last breath


----------



## golov17

he is immortal


----------



## H20Fidelity

raybone0566 said:


> Very nice, that is a great little amp. Right there. My daily companion. I will be lost when she takes her last breath




Yes, we had a lot of fun with BH. It's a good amp!


----------



## mychkine

Hi,
Do you think the c&c bh with Fiio x3 II and dt990 pro, 250 ohm work good ?

Thank you


----------



## golov17

Hmm, with VE Zen 320 Ohm very good for my ears


----------



## raybone0566

mychkine said:


> Hi,
> Do you think the c&c bh with Fiio x3 II and dt990 pro, 250 ohm work good ?
> 
> Thank you


specs list headphones up to 300 ohm. Don't know how much weight the music will have to it though. Most of my full-size cans I power with a desktop rig


----------



## nick n

Bit of a bump here but I sure want to see an XO2 successor.
  
 I'd not hesitate for a second if that popped up. I'd buy it before it was even out the factory door. Sure going to be a great day when ( or IF ) they release something new again, whatever it is.


----------



## ClieOS

nick n said:


> Bit of a bump here but I sure want to see an XO2 successor.
> 
> I'd not hesitate for a second if that popped up. I'd buy it before it was even out the factory door. Sure going to be a great day when ( or IF ) they release something new again, whatever it is.


 
  
 Unfortunately there is indication that C&C might have closed up shop for good.


----------



## nick n

I was trying to avoid recognizing that.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Shame. You'd have thought the massive surge of BH purchases would have encouraged them.


----------



## yacobx

golov17 said:


> Hmm, with VE Zen 320 Ohm very good for my ears


 

 I'm excited. i have this amp on a iPod 5.5 and the zen 2.0's are on their way!


----------



## yacobx

clieos said:


> Unfortunately there is indication that C&C might have closed up shop for good.


 

 Im glad I've got one


----------



## golov17

yacobx said:


> I'm excited. i have this amp on a iPod 5.5 and the zen 2.0's are on their way!


----------



## NickosD

Where can i find it and at what price? I have the hdj1500 pioneer headphones and i am looking for an amp at 50-60 euro. I am gona use it with a smartphone (android).


----------



## raybone0566

nickosd said:


> Where can i find it and at what price? I have the hdj1500 pioneer headphones and i am looking for an amp at 50-60 euro. I am gona use it with a smartphone (android).


eBay had them recently for either 89 or 99 dollars.


----------



## yacobx

raybone0566 said:


> eBay had them recently for either 89 or 99 dollars.




That's a good price. I got mine for 104.


----------



## goody

the BH amp is a classic i just love the sound ...thanks guys for making me discover this


----------



## NickosD

I am looking for smth cheaper since it will be my 1st amp and I don't know yet how it works and what are it's benefits. 

Sent from my bacon!!!!!


----------



## golov17

nickosd said:


> I am looking for smth cheaper since it will be my 1st amp and I don't know yet how it works and what are it's benefits.
> 
> Sent from my bacon!!!!!


http://www.head-fi.org/t/620775/the-sub-200-portable-amps-shootout-13-11-amps-compared


----------



## bestcore

Ya, I can't find c&c amps anywhere..looks like I missed out on all the fun


----------



## golov17

bestcore said:


> Ya, I can't find c&c amps anywhere..looks like I missed out on all the fun


----------



## golov17

http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/6695217861.html


----------



## yacobx

golov17 said:


> http://www.mistertao.com/beta/pages/item/6695217861.html


 

 WOW 830 available


----------



## golov17

yacobx said:


> WOW 830 available


----------



## bestcore

Wow!! Ok, I guess I wasn't looking hard enough! Thank you!!!


----------



## waynes world

bestcore said:


> Wow!! Ok, I guess I wasn't looking hard enough! Thank you!!!


 
  
 I love my BH amp. Might have to one of them as a spare before they are all gone!


----------



## nick n

The link Golov nicely provided has a picture of the B_*K*_ is that the only listing for stuff from C&C ?
 It might be good too. Even though I THINK it is before the BH it sure looks to have the same settings.
  Master waynesworld if you are down  keep me in the loop please.


----------



## bestcore

Thanks for pointing that out Nick! Indeed, this is NOT the BH..is the BK just as good? Anyone?


----------



## golov17

http://www.head-fi.org/products/c-c-bk-headphone-amplifier


----------



## golov17

http://www.amazon.com/BK-Amplifier-Portable-Headphone-battery/dp/B00A2QJTP4


----------



## golov17

bh2 has replaceable battery, they identical in sound


----------



## bestcore

Thank you  I guess if i can't find the BH anywhere I'll go with the BK..hopefully the battery wont have to be replaced for a long time!!


----------



## golov17

I use this 80 h with Ve Zen 320 Ohm! Great


----------



## Greutel

Who sells these? I don't find any retailers except american amazon (i'm from europe), i definitely need one of those to drive my UE900 out of the 100 ohms output.


----------



## TripleFi

My C&c sadly died. 

Is there a Chance to get it replaced from the Customer?

Is there anything pricier than the C&c on the market which is portable?


----------



## golov17

http://www.headstage.com/Arrow-5TX/Headstage-Arrow-5TX::10144.html?XTCsid=287ed1caa182b5d59e0a95d2eba3694b


----------



## H20Fidelity

JDS Labs C5 or iBasso D Zero MK2 would probably be my preferred options.

C&C the company are basically extinct last I heard. They're no more. 

Very ungrateful of them considering we basically made them famous to the Western World...


----------



## TripleFi

Wow, They are really expensive for me.

No other Amps <100$?


----------



## H20Fidelity

triplefi said:


> Wow, They are really expensive for me.
> 
> No other Amps <100$?


 
  
 Topping NX1 is a nice choice.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/696825/topping-nx1-portable-headphone-amplifier-impressions-thread


----------



## H20Fidelity

For USA members, I found a lightly used (rare) C&C BH2 for sale in the classifieds.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/802326/fs-c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amp-great-condition#post_12438029


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> For USA members, I found a lightly used (rare) C&C BH2 for sale in the classifieds.
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/802326/fs-c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amp-great-condition#post_12438029




Are they rare now


----------



## H20Fidelity

yacobx said:


> Are they rare now


 
  
 Indeed, discontinued.


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> yacobx said:
> 
> 
> > Are they rare now
> ...


----------



## H20Fidelity

Very nice! 

How's the soundstage width with that pairing?


----------



## yacobx

h20fidelity said:


> Very nice!
> 
> How's the soundstage width with that pairing?


 
 Its excellent! sooo smooth with the Havi's. Its a redwine modded ipod 4g. Those wolfson dacs are wonderful


----------



## gattari

Shenzhen audio sell actually the c&c bh2.


----------



## golov17

gattari said:


> Shenzhen audio sell actually the c&c bh2.


 wow, really!
http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amplifier.html


----------



## solblack

golov17 said:


> wow, really!
> http://m.shenzhenaudio.com/c-c-bh2-portable-headphone-amplifier-battery-amplifier.html


 

 forgot about them.


----------



## bestcore

gattari said:


> Shenzhen audio sell actually the c&c bh2.




Thank you gattari! I just got one from shenzhen..it w quite the ordeal..tracking issues..but I finally arrived today..let's hope it worth the wait! Sadly, and don't quote me on this, but the guy over at shenzhen said they have none left..so ya, I think I got the last one!! But I could be wrong..it's worth a try because I don't think you're going to find one anywhere else at this point. Anyways, all to say..thanks man! This thread helped helped a lot to get my bh2 at least!


----------



## waynes world

bestcore said:


> Thank you gattari! I just got one from shenzhen..it w quite the ordeal..tracking issues..but I finally arrived today..let's hope it worth the wait! Sadly, and don't quote me on this, but the guy over at shenzhen said they have none left..so ya, I think I got the last one!! But I could be wrong..it's worth a try because I don't think you're going to find one anywhere else at this point. Anyways, all to say..thanks man! This thread helped helped a lot to get my bh2 at least!




Congrats! I use my BH every day. Awesome amp!


----------



## golov17

waynes world said:


> Congrats! I use my BH every day. Awesome amp!


+100


----------



## solblack

I love this AMP!
 I've given two away and they thank me all the time.
 I don't use mine as much these days.


----------



## ozMatt

Hi All,
  
 It looks like this little amp may be discontinued now? Can't seem to find them anywhere.
  
 If it is definitely no more, what would be considered a decent alternative?
  
  
 Thanks, Matt


----------



## BeBop Lives

Please if you find new unit, drop me a line BH2. Thank you.


----------



## goody

i still have mine great amp for the money i was comparing it to my OPPO HA2 and it only just beats it in having a little more detail


----------



## mpawluk91

I can't believe I sold my bh  
It seemed like a good idea 2 years ago but now 
I WANT IT BACK! they're all gone 

this eternally sucks


----------



## waynes world

mpawluk91 said:


> I can't believe I sold my bh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yup, that would suck. The BH is still my favourite amp and I use it daily. I hope you can find one!


----------



## mpawluk91

waynes world said:


> Yup, that would suck. The BH is still my favourite amp and I use it daily. I hope you can find one!


They seem to be a quiet little company with good products, maybe they'll release something new that's even more surprising


----------



## Hutnicks

mpawluk91 said:


> They seem to be a quiet little company with good products, maybe they'll release something new that's even more surprising


 

 Or perhaps some soul will de engineer it and post up a DIY solution.


----------



## golov17

Love small amp


----------



## mpawluk91

hutnicks said:


> Or perhaps some soul will de engineer it and post up a DIY solution.


Or a similar amp but on steroids! Whoever designed the bh obviously had good taste. If they made higher end gear it could be scary

I always wanted to try the c&c x02 but never got a chance


----------



## Dark Helmet

h20fidelity said:


> JDS Labs C5 or iBasso D Zero MK2 would probably be my preferred options.
> 
> C&C the company are basically extinct last I heard. They're no more.
> 
> Very ungrateful of them considering we basically made them famous to the Western World...


 
 I have the D Zero MK2 and it is fantastic with the C3.


----------



## docentore

I was stupid enough to break the amp while modifying it. Miss it.
  
 EDIT: Found C&C BH locally. Perfect synergy with my Meizu MX4Pro (ESS9018 DAC), makes the sound less "digital" and less dry  and the SF switch is still fantastic with my new MaGaoisi K1 IEMs


----------



## xoxiax

docentore said:


> I was stupid enough to break the amp while modifying it. Miss it.
> 
> EDIT: Found C&C BH locally. Perfect synergy with my Meizu MX4Pro (ESS9018 DAC), makes the sound less "digital" and less dry  and the SF switch is still fantastic with my new MaGaoisi K1 IEMs


 
@docentore , where did you find your C&C BH? Does anyone know a way to buy one, used or new??? It's exactly what i'm looking for, but it seems that i arrived late..
  
 Thanks in advance for any answer


----------



## golov17

xoxiax said:


> @docentore
> , where did you find your C&C BH? Does anyone know a way to buy one, used or new??? It's exactly what i'm looking for, but it seems that i arrived late..
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answer


rare item, unfortunately..


----------



## Yobster69

It's such a shame this little amp is no longer made. 
Great sound and good power, tiny footprint, loads of features and the battery! OMG, I dug mine out the other day, it had been neglected for 10 months so I slapped it to an old iPod and fired it up without even introducing it to a charge, and hey presto it was still going strong. I got 4 hours of music listening and it still wasn't dead. And yes, that SF switch can do wonders with the right phones. 
I'll never let go of this little fella.


----------



## docentore

xoxiax said:


> @docentore , where did you find your C&C BH? Does anyone know a way to buy one, used or new??? It's exactly what i'm looking for, but it seems that i arrived late..
> 
> Thanks in advance for any answer


 
  
 Found it locally in Ireland, bought it from one members of another forum. I might be selling mine, had another blast but my baby boy is due any day now and need to save money for nappies 
 PM me if interested, located in EU, Ireland


----------



## xoxiax

Oh yes, charity came to the needy!
  
 PM sent


----------



## chickentender

Yobster69 said:


> It's such a shame this little amp is no longer made.
> Great sound and good power, tiny footprint, loads of features and the battery! OMG, I dug mine out the other day, it had been neglected for 10 months so I slapped it to an old iPod and fired it up without even introducing it to a charge, and hey presto it was still going strong. I got 4 hours of music listening and it still wasn't dead. And yes, that SF switch can do wonders with the right phones.
> I'll never let go of this little fella.



A bit of necro-posting on my part here for no other reason than to agree with everything you mentioned. Mine's the older "BK" version, and it has been used for all sorts of purposes over the years, even lived in the car (below-freezing to far-too-hot for 3 or so years). The 6 months or so I brought it inside and started using it again for its intended purpose. I still get about 4 or 5 hours out the battery somehow (it's 7 years old). It strips away a tiny bit of detail for some music, phone/dac depending, but I often like that. Has an almost tube-like warmth to its delivery. Such a cool (and cheap) little thing it was (and is).


----------



## docentore

Yeap, I still own mine and love i. Not using it too much, but not going to sell it.


----------



## kova4a

I easily have the world record for using this thing. Initially, I wasn't a big fan and had issues with weird noise and it cutting off, so never used it on the go, but it's been part of my work rig for years and I've at least 20k hours (might be 30) on mine and still haven't changed the battery or anything.


----------



## chickentender

kova4a said:


> I easily have the world record for using this thing. Initially, I wasn't a big fan and had issues with weird noise and it cutting off, so never used it on the go, but it's been part of my work rig for years and I've at least 20k hours (might be 30) on mine and still haven't changed the battery or anything.



Know of anyone around these parts that has opened it and sourced/replaced the batt cell? I've never gone inside the thing but don't imagine it's complicated.

For several years I even used this thing as a jack-of-all-trades, putting wherever I needed in-line gain control and simple shaping in signal chains while I was doing guerilla/budget webcasting (often on location) for a small tech company. Sometimes I'd use outputs, as part of a feed, or a loop, or just a quick monitoring spot for my cans. Was always reliable. Then when the gig wrapped it'd become my personal tunes amp again.


----------



## docentore

chickentender said:


> Know of anyone around these parts that has opened it and sourced/replaced the batt cell? I've never gone inside the thing but don't imagine it's complicated.
> 
> For several years I even used this thing as a jack-of-all-trades, putting wherever I needed in-line gain control and simple shaping in signal chains while I was doing guerilla/budget webcasting (often on location) for a small tech company. Sometimes I'd use outputs, as part of a feed, or a loop, or just a quick monitoring spot for my cans. Was always reliable. Then when the gig wrapped it'd become my personal tunes amp again.



Depends if you have the first version or second. Later is easier as its old Nokia 5M cell battery - should be easy to find, with the first you need to solder 3 wires.
I did hella lot of modding on the first one I had, it was 2nd generation. This included changing charging pumps so op-amps had more power, changed op-amps etc. But after one of mods it just didn't survived.
(Have a look here)
The one I have now is still going strong, its 1st gen. Haven't modded it in any way.


----------



## chickentender

docentore said:


> Depends if you have the first version or second. Later is easier as its old Nokia 5M cell battery - should be easy to find, with the first you need to solder 3 wires.
> I did hella lot of modding on the first one I had, it was 2nd generation. This included changing charging pumps so op-amps had more power, changed op-amps etc. But after one of mods it just didn't survived.
> (Have a look here)
> The one I have now is still going strong, its 1st gen. Haven't modded it in any way.


 That's great. Thanks - though it looks like your link didn't make it.
I ought run mine down and see how much life that batt really has left. Mine's BK version - I was never entirely clear on which was which but IIRC that was the first/earlier version yeah?


----------



## docentore (Aug 17, 2020)

chickentender said:


> That's great. Thanks - though it looks like your link didn't make it.
> I ought run mine down and see how much life that batt really has left. Mine's BK version - I was never entirely clear on which was which but IIRC that was the first/earlier version yeah?


Look at page 183. But to be sure you need to open it. just need small hex screwdriver.


----------

